#ubuntu-br 2011-10-10
<vinicius> Monitor LG ou Samsung ?
<barna> zerophan, resolveu o problema do msn?
<peregrinator_six> barna, :D
<barna> peregrinator_six, boa noite!
<xGrind> barna; eae
<zerophan> barna:  sim
<zerophan> instalei o emesene
<barna> massa!
<barna> zerophan, eu uso o pidgin a anos, sem problemas.... entro no msn, gtalk, orkut, yahoo talk, skype e facebook chat de boa! e o melhor! tudo, tudo em um só!
<zerophan> aheiuh
<zerophan> to ligado
<zerophan> cara aqui no ubuntu 10 to com um pro
<zerophan> ficou na barra de ferramentas um espaço embaixo q aparece o plano de fundo
<zerophan> ai continua o programa de novo, so que quando vou clicar na bara de ferramentas do programa, é tem que clicar naquela parte onde ta aparecendo o plano de fundo
<barna> zerophan, nossa, q estranho! qual 10? 10.04 ou 10.10?
<zerophan> esse último
<zerophan> h tendi
<zerophan> entendi
<zerophan> resolvi aqui
<barna> massa!
<EdvaldoSCruz> boa noite
<barna> boas
<EdvaldoSCruz>  não consigo entrar no wiki, após mudarem a gráfica do site. Alguém sabe me dizer como fazer ?
<barna> a uns tempos atraz ele tava fora do ar!
<EdvaldoSCruz> agora não está mais. vá la ver vc mesmo
<barna> ok
<EdvaldoSCruz> mas não consigo entrar no wiki, após mudarem a gráfica do site. Alguém sabe me dizer como fazer ?
<barna> nossa, ficou legal o novo visual!
<barna> aki ta entrando de boa!
<EdvaldoSCruz> mas não consigo entrar no wiki, após mudarem a gráfica do site. Alguém sabe me dizer como fazer ?
<barna> !paciencia
<ubottu-br> Não repita sua pergunta, você não está sendo ignorado; se ninguém te responder, é porque não sabe a resposta ou está ocupado. Você pode procurar em http://ubuntuforum-br.org/, ou https://help.ubuntu.com e http://www.ubuntuforums.org (em Inglês) enquanto aguarda.
<barna> EduardeCalibal, tenta limpar os ........ como que chama mesmo????
<EdvaldoSCruz> no fórum do ubuntu não tem resposta e nem no help com
<barna> as coisas q ficam salvas no navegador!
<EdvaldoSCruz> como assim ?
<barna> tipo, quando vc navega na net ele salva varias coisas, ai quando vc entra de novo na pagina ele num precisa baixar de novo!
<barna> usa as q já estão salvas!
<EdvaldoSCruz> fui na opção de esqueçer a senha no wiki e até agora não enviaram a chave de recuperação
<barna> apagar isso pode corrigir esse problema!
<barna> mas num lembro o nome disso!
<EdvaldoSCruz> alguém sabe e dizer  io por que não enviam a chave de recuperação do wiki ?
<EdvaldoSCruz> Mudaram a gráfica do wiki e ficou pior agora. não dá para entrar.
<LACabeza> pessoal, alguem pode me tirar umas duvidas sobre iptables?
<LACabeza> !paste #COMPARTILHA A CONEXÃO
<LACabeza> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 192.168.1.0/24 -d 0/0 -j MASQUERADE
<LACabeza> modprobe iptable_nat
<LACabeza> echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<LACabeza> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE
<ubottu-br> LACabeza: Error: Eu sou somente um bot, por favor não pense que eu sou inteligente :)
<Stockholder> galera tem alguem on?
<Stockholder> alguem ta on?
<Stockholder> galera alguem usa irssi ae?
<xGrind> Stockholder; falae
<Stockholder> xGrind: cara
<Stockholder> queria saber um jeito de setar um delay pro autojoin
<Stockholder> pra ele soh entrar nos canais depois de 5 segundos que eu conecto na rede
<Stockholder> sabe como?
<xGrind> só usei irssi uma vez. uso mais xchat msm ;/
<Stockholder> hehe
<Stockholder> bacana
<Stockholder> xchat eh bem bom tb
<Stockholder> uso o irssi pq ele eh facil
<Stockholder> e leve
<Stockholder> ^^
<Stockholder> vlw a ajuda ae galera
<Stockholder> vou dormir
<Stockholder> vlw ae xGrind
<Stockholder> :D
<xGrind> Stockholder; flws \o
<xGrind> Cesar_Augusto; eae mano
<xGrind> Doomtron; nem sabia q entrava aqui ;x
<Doomtron> opa
<Cesar_Augusto> sim estou aqui
<xGrind> to pensando em atualizar o xubuntu pro 11.10 beta ja
<xGrind> dae depois atualizo pro final =)
<Doomtron> irssi rlz xD
<Doomtron> Stockholder: autosendcmd = "/wait 5000"
<Doomtron> na config do server
<deusr> alguém aqui teve problemas com o compiz depois da ultima atualização do ubuntu?
<underall> hellow, guys!
<deusr> o net da minha irma nao roda mais compiz e consequentimente, nao carrega mais o unity
<deusr> alguma solução?
<Underall> deusr: qual a placa de video?
<deusr> Underall, Intel N10
<Underall> já tentou reinstalar o driver de video??
<deusr> no
<deusr> vou tentar!
<Underall> deusr: acho q se vc der un reinstall ou upgrade já resolve
<deusr> toh reinstalando
<deusr> vou ver
<deusr> eu jah tinha reinstalado o unity e ccompiz
<Underall> o problema geralmente é o driver de video
<Underall> ou o upgrade que foi kebrado
<deusr> deu nao
<Underall> blz. algum erro?
<deusr> nao
<deusr> soh nao carrega o compiz
<Underall> o X sobe?
<deusr> sim
<deusr> toh no modo classico
<Underall> ahm tá
<Underall> entao realmente pode ser o unity ou o compiz mesmo
<Underall> mas vc diz q já tentou reinstalar
<Underall> entao pode ser q alguem tenha mexido na configuracao
<Underall> vai no menu na parte de login screen
<Underall> tem o classic lá. troca pelo outro, q sobe o unity
<deusr> hehe, mexeu nao
<deusr> mas vlw!
<Underall> deusr: de qqr forma confere
<Underall> deusr: dá uma olhada no log do X, pode ter algo lá
<deusr> foi a primeira coisa que foiz
<Underall> deusr: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<deusr> sem erros
<deusr> entendi porra nenhuma, instalei o unity 2d e voltou a funcionar o 3d
<Underall> hahaha
<Underall> pode ser q tenha dependencia
<deusr> sem comentários
<deusr> hehe
<barna> voltei
<slipttees> bom dia
<slipttees> alquem teria o link do DBDesigner4-0.5.4-0.i586.rpm ?
<zerophan> baixei o flash player e dei tar -zxvf na /tmp, so que quando extraiu n criou a pasta flash player, distribuiu os arquivos em uma pasta usr, aonde fica o instalador n to encontrando
<zerophan> o nome era pra ser flashplayer-installer
<zerophan> mas n ta aqui o arquivo
<darouca> zerophan, Você está usando o Ubuntu (Debian) x86?
<zerophan> darouca:  vixe man pior que n sei, to usando esse do topico
<zerophan> o 10
<darouca> zerophan, Fica meio complicado sem saber qual distribuição você usa...  Abra o Terminal e digite: uname -a
<zerophan> Linux sector-14A4 2.6.38-11-generic #50-Ubuntu SMP Mon Sep 12 21:18:14 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<darouca> sudo apt-get install  flashplugin-installer
<darouca> digite no terminal
<zerophan> darouca:  E: Impossível buscar alguns arquivos, talvez executar apt-get update ou tentar com --fix-missing?
<freedom_linux> meu ubuntu trava ao delisgar..
<freedom_linux> alguém pode me ajudar?
<sagat> bom dia , eu gostaria de saber se tem alguem aqui que poderia me ajudar
<sagat> eu usava ubuntu 10.10 e depois que atualizaei para o 11.04 qdo preciso ver algum video em tela inteira a interface reinica
<sagat> mas na tela pequna o video é normal
<sagat> tem haver com driver isso ?
<Picolo> Bom dia
<Picolo> Ubutunzeros do malll
<Picolo> Mas vc esta usando o unity?
<sagat> Picolo -> não o gnome
<zerophan> sudo: aptitude: command not found
<zerophan> sector@sector-14A4:~$ sudo aptitude install mysql-server apabpache2-mod-php5 php5 php5-mysql phpmyadmin
<zerophan> nao existe esse comando ?
<Mano_Chao> zerophan, vai de apt-get mesmo
<zerophan> Mano_Chao: impossível encontras os pacotes php mysql apache....
<Mano_Chao> ubutu???
<zerophan> Mano_Chao:  sim 11.04
<Mano_Chao> vixi... ae eh mals.... jah tive esse problema tb e ninguem sabia com oresolver
<Picolo> zerophan, instala o tasksel e faz o lamp por ele
<capeta> alguém usa nginx e o spawn-fcgi para de funcionar?
<JavaNunes2> oi
<JavaNunes> cade
<JavaNunes> curioso
<JavaNunes> vc tem cam?
 * lulamolusco is away: ||sexpistol=OFF||
<L88os1> preciso de ajuda: o VLC 1.1.12 já está disponível mas o meu ubuntu não quer fazer a atualização como resolver isso?
<zeRopHan> L88os1,  tenta conversar com ele, as vezes ele ta zangado, precisando de ajuda, ou tomoou galha, fala com o cara pra ver neh? (zueira sou novato se soubesse ajudaria hehe)
<wzk> boa tarde!
<Spiga> aa
<Rudolf> bb
<AKQJ10> cc
<evandro> olá, alguem saberia me dizer qual o conteúdo da pasta /dev/simfs ???
<Andre_Gondim> evandro, faça um ls -la /dev/simfs para ver
<Andre_Gondim> deve ver algum sistema de arquivo
<evandro> Andre_Gondim, brw-r--r-- 1 root root 0, 35 Set 21 10:00 /dev/simfs
<evandro> continuei sem saber, rs rs
<Andre_Gondim> evandro, é um arquivo de bloc, hehe procura no Google o que é um arquivo de bloco que não lembro o conceito para te explicar
<zeRopHan> Any have scanner smtp ?
<AKQJ10> zeRopHan, etherape
 * AKQJ10 is leaving
<Brazilian> galera a barra de cima do meu ubuntu sumiu do nada, não tem mais horas, nem nada, o que fazer ?? por favor
<hapy> boa noite
<Spiga> ]
<rick_> hello world
<zeRopHan> comeh que atuaiza o adobe reader no ubuntu 11.04
<Spiga> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<zeRopHan> Spiga,  esse comando atualizar qualquer programa que tiver desatualizado neh
<Spiga> sim
<Spiga> atualiza todo sistema.
<Spiga> todos os programas
<Spiga> caso queria atualizar algum em expecifico..
<Spiga> digita sudo apt-get upgrade <PACTOE>
<zeRopHan> Spiga,  como vou saber o nome do pacote
<Spiga> sudo apt-cache show NOME DO PACOTE
<jpbadeveloper> zeRopHan acroread
<Spiga> ]
<Spiga> esse faz a procura do pacote desejado
<jpbadeveloper> zeRopHan sudo apt-get install acroread vai atualizar somente o pacote segundo o manual do apt
<zeRopHan> se eu colocasse
<zeRopHan> adobe
<zeRopHan> ele ia procurar de todos os programa que contivessem adobe ?
<jpbadeveloper> sim
<jpbadeveloper> apt-cache search adobe
<zeRopHan> tendi
<jpbadeveloper> não apenas da adobe mas qualquer pacote que tenha relação a ela
<jpbadeveloper> porque ele procura nas descrições dos pacotes
<zeRopHan> jpbadeveloper,  mas ele so ia procurar se fosse pelo search neh ? se for pelo upgrade n ia procurar ?
<jpbadeveloper> o método de procura que conheço é este
<jpbadeveloper> upgrade que eu saiba atualiza todos os pacotes do sistema
#ubuntu-br 2011-10-11
<jpbadeveloper> dá uma olhada no manual basta digitar man apt-get
<_codeman> galera boa noite
<_codeman> gostaria de saber se ao instalar um servidor com ubuntu é mais seguro não instalar a interface grafica
<_codeman> alguem aq pode esclarecer esta duvida
<Skhaz> _codeman se possivel instale sem interface grafica, primeiro porque nao vai requerer tanto hardware, segundo vc vai poder usar ssh p/ dar manutencao depois
<Skhaz> _codeman quanto a seguraça, nada que um firewall bem configurado
<Ernandes> é
<lulamolusco> com interface grafica ou sem vc igual pode ter ssh
<lulamolusco> _codeman, para servidor, quanto menos servicos melhor, o ideal é só ter instalado o que realmente for utilizar.
<Ernandes> é
<Skhaz> lulamolusco e nao so isso, voce ja aprende a se virar na linha de comando
<lulamolusco> Skhaz, eh, até pq muitos servicos se configuram apenas via linha de comando, só se usar um webmin, mas ae ja e mais trakinagm instalada e tal..
<Skhaz> lulamolusco exatamente
<Ernandes> é
<lulamolusco> Skhaz, to codando aqui um painel Perl/CGI para fazer essas configs fiz web : )
<lulamolusco> configs, tipo... amarramento IPx MAC e add dhcpd.conf
<Skhaz> lulamolusco bacana cara! nunca me aventurei nisso :D
<lulamolusco> essas coisas ae
<Ernandes> alguem utiliza o zabbix?
<_codeman> lulamolusco, valeu cara
<_codeman> é que um dos meu chefes falow como se fosse uma coisa muito arriscada
<_codeman> tipo como se fosse a porta do inferno
<_codeman> Skhaz, lulamolusco poxa eu fikei mow preocupado
<lulamolusco> _codeman, não é pra tanto, o interessante é ter o sistema e os servicos atualizados
<Skhaz> _codeman concordo com o lulamolusco, nao eh para tanto.
<_codeman> tinha acabado de instalar o ubuntu , e um dos meu chefes estava falando pra instalar o tomcat e outros sitemas
<_codeman> ai eu num sei foi automatico
<_codeman> instalar o gnome tmb
<_codeman> cara eu fui até zuado por um maldito arrastador de de mouse
<_codeman> usuario da micro$oft
<_codeman> kkkkkkkk
<_codeman> eu que costumo falar as vantagens do linux , tive q aceitar as provocações
<Skhaz> "Arrastador de mouse" excelente!
<_codeman> hehhe...
<_codeman> mas mesmo assim
<_codeman> o cara é cheio de falar da microsoft
<_codeman> bom gostaria de contar um relato
<_codeman> sobre softwares e outros
<_codeman> estava eu na minha vida humilde de estagiario
<_codeman> sem encomodar ninguem
<_codeman> ai eu escutei se querer
<_codeman> um projeto grande que esse cara , "o arrastador de mouse"
<_codeman> queria elaborar
<_codeman> tudo começa ai
<_codeman> o cara queria usar as ferramentas da microsoft
<_codeman> como se fosse free
<_codeman> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<_codeman> eu dei risada até umas horas
<_codeman> bom m
<_codeman> mesmo assim
<_codeman> o cara qis
<_codeman> levar o projeto a frete
<_codeman> chegou até pedir fundo para o responsavel
<_codeman> eh claro , quando o responsaval viu o orçamento negou
<_codeman> o custo total saiu entorno de 9,000 reais
<_codeman> eu continuei dando risada
<_codeman> ai eu cometi o suicidio de fazer com software livre
<_codeman> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<_codeman> os cara pediram a minha ideia
<_codeman> e agora o meu departamento esta dividido em 70% de gnu/linux(ubuntu)
<Pskol> D3L3T3, teu nome eh hugo?
<_codeman> e 20 de ruwindows
<D3L3T3> Pskol: Não.
<xmazinha> boa noitee
<Pskol> blz
<xmazinha> ubuntu novo é amanhã né?
<Ernandes> nao sei
<xmazinha> já descobri rs
<Ernandes> otimoo
<Ernandes> boa sorte
<picolo> Boa noite
<Ernandes> boa
<Ernandes> nada/
<Ernandes> ?
<xmazinha> boa
<Ernandes> boa
<Ernandes> preciso de alguem pra comprar meus serviços.. hehe
<ericktangui_> boa noite pessoal
<ericktangui_> estou com um serio problema no computador da empresa
<ericktangui_> e preciso de ajuda
<Ernandes> trocaa
<ericktangui_> envolve windows e ubuntu
<Ernandes> vixx
<ericktangui_> alguem pode me ajudar
<Ernandes> fala aiii
<ericktangui_> então
<ericktangui_> instalei o ubuntu no noot
<ericktangui_> em dual boot
<ericktangui_> com windows xp
<ericktangui_> so que quando coloco para inicializar o windwos
<ericktangui_> a tela fica preta com o cursor piscando
<ericktangui_> achei algo na internet
<ericktangui_> relacionado
<Ernandes> nunca vi isso
<ericktangui_> mas não explica exatamente como fazer para resolver
<ericktangui_> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-br/2007-April/019771.html
<ericktangui_> esse foi o mais proximo que achei
<ericktangui_> como faz pouco tempo que utilizo ubuntu estou meio perdido
<ericktangui_> mais alguém poderia ajudar
<ericktangui_> se for possível desinstalar o ubuntu e deixar só windows funcionando
<ericktangui_> seria bom
<xmazinha> restaura a MBR e formata a partição que tem o ubuntu :)
<Pskol> eh
<Pskol> bota o cd do windows
<Pskol> na primeira tela aperta r
<Pskol> no prompt digita fixboot
<Pskol> e depois fixmbr
<ericktangui_> tentei pelo cd mas ele não encontra o hd
<lulamolusco> ericktangui_, fala q n tem como resolver, e todos vivem felizes para sempre : )
<Pskol> vixe entao ferrou
<Pskol> fala pro chefe q deu pau no hd
<ericktangui_> pois os arquivos do windows o ubuntu mandou para pasta media
<Pskol> heuheu
<lulamolusco> i, fudel
<Pskol> ele so montou
<Pskol> ele nao mandou pra la
<ericktangui_> isso ai
<ericktangui_> tem como desmontar
<ericktangui_> ou fazer como fala no link que mandei
<ericktangui_> la fala que o local que o grub ta mandando ele inicializar ta faltando alguma coisa
<xmazinha> vai no wiki e procure como recuperar mbr
<xmazinha> tem ensinando muito bem lá :P
<ericktangui_> ja tentei la
<ericktangui_> so explica o que é mbr
<ericktangui_> A linha de comando no grub esta assim
<ericktangui_> insmod ntfs
<ericktangui_> set root='(hd0,1)'
<ericktangui_> search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set 0894b78194b76fb4
<ericktangui_> drivemap -s (hd0) ${root}
<ericktangui_> chainloader +1
<ericktangui_> so isso
<_codeman> galera alguem pode me ajudar com uma duvida sobre diferenças entre o bash e ksh
<_codeman> muda alguma coisa, ou eh tdo a mesma coisa
<ericktangui_> então
<ericktangui_> alguem sabe como desistalar o ubuntu 10.04 fazendo voltar o windows que esta na pasta media?
<xGrind> ericktangui_; como assim?
<ericktangui_> assim
<corvolino> opa
<Doomtron> boa noite
<marcus2vinicius> alguem ja emulou o android no ubuntu?
<MrBoss> bom dia
<MrBoss> bom dia
<mauricio> buenas a todos....
<mauricio> onde posso encontrar uma descrição dos grupos de usuário padrão do ubuntu...
<max_> nao consigo reinstalar o CUPS
<max_> qndo coloco p/ remover ele trava e fica travado até o fim da vida =/
<max_> tanto pelo modo texto como pelo modo grafico
<max_> alguem?
<MrBoss> alguem on?
<MrBoss> alguém?
<freedom_linux> eu
<max_> minha maquina tranca quando tento remover o CUPS
<max_> alguem poderia me ajudar?
<Doomtron> max_: o pc inteiro trava ?
<max_> Doomtron, não é todo pc, é o processo de reinstalação que tranca
<max_> tanto do modo gráfico quanto modo texto ele tranca
<Doomtron> max_: só com o cups ?
<max_> sim
<khyron> boa tarde!
<khyron> alguem sabe como mudar splash do gnome?
<Doomtron> max_: faz o seguinte, abre dois terminais, num tu roda o comando: sudo tail -f /var/log/*
<Doomtron> ai no outro tu roda o comando pra remover o cups
<Doomtron> se aparecer alguma mensagem no primeiro terminal
<Doomtron> tu cola num pastebin da vida
<max_> Doomtron, ???
<Doomtron> ???
<Doomtron> max_: que parte vc não entendeu?
<khyron> ola
<Doomtron> khyron: ola
<khyron> alguem pode me ajudar mudar o splash do gnome
<Doomtron> khyron: qual o problema ?
<khyron> queria mudar o tema do splash xcreen
<khyron> tem no site do gnome
<max_> Doomtron, obgd vou tentar aqui
<khyron> mas nao sei como se usa
<Doomtron> khyron: o splash entre o gdm e o gnome ?
<Doomtron> ou o splash do boot ?
<khyron> http://art.gnome.org/themes/splash_screens
<khyron> desse link
<khyron> quando vai carrega
<khyron> como se instala esse esquema de temas
<Doomtron> pelo que eu to lendo é só uma imagem .png
<khyron> mas como fazpra funcionar isso
<Doomtron> khyron: poe a imagem .png numa pasta qualquer
<Doomtron> eles recomendam ~/.gnome
<Doomtron> ai abre o gconf-editor e vai em apps > gnome-session > options e edita o splash_image
<Doomtron> vamos supor que a imagem esteja em ~/.gnome/splash.png
<Doomtron> ai é só colocar isso no campo splash_image
<Doomtron> PS: eu não sei se isso funciona
<khyron> eita
<Doomtron> é simples
<khyron> nao tem .gnome aqui
<Doomtron> khyron: a pasta tanto faz
<Doomtron> vc pode criar uma pasta .splash
<Doomtron> ai poe a imagem
<Doomtron> ~/.splash/splash.png
<Doomtron> ai sempre que vc quiser mudar o splash é só sobrescrever a imagem
<L88os> alguem sabe como mudar o conky de lugar ?
<L88os> ele está do lado esquerdo e quero deixar do lado direito
<khyron> nao consegui entener
<khyron> nao existe .slash
<khyron> nao faço ideia de onde fica esse campo spash
<Doomtron> khyron: mano, sabe o regedit do windows ?
<khyron> to no linux
<Doomtron> eu sei
<khyron> registro do windows e uma zona
<khyron> nem a microsoft entende aquilo
<khyron> uma vez um amigo do meu trampo
<Doomtron> então, imagina gconf como um regedit, basicamente vc vai colocar a sua splash EM QUALQUER LUGAR e apontar o registro splash_image para este lugar
<Doomtron> L88os: http://conky.sourceforge.net/config_settings.html
<khyron> fez uma pergunta ori cara da microsoft numa palestra sobre um erro do registr
<khyron> e o cara falo q aquilo era um SDS
<khyron> q raio de SDS?
<khyron> só Deus sabe
<Doomtron> L88os: edita seu conkyrc e coloca "alignment middle_right"
<Doomtron> hehe
<Doomtron> khyron: eu falei pra por na pasta .splash só pra ser melhor, vc cria essa pasta na sua home e coloca a imagem la
<Doomtron> só pra controlar melhor
<Doomtron> e pra editar o  tal splash_image vc aperta alt+f2 e digita gconf-editor e aperta enter
<Doomtron> ai do lado esquerdo vai em apps > gnome-session > options
<Doomtron> ai do lado direito vai estar la
<Doomtron> splash_image
<Doomtron> ou pelo menos é pra ta
<Doomtron> L88os: conseguiu ?
<khyron> entendi
<khyron> tb depois dessa neh
<khyron> vlw mesmo
<L88os> Doomtron: ainda não
<Doomtron> L88os: ?
<L88os> como faço para editar o arquivo conkyrc?
<Doomtron> L88os: ele é um arquivo oculto
<Doomtron> L88os: abre o editor de texto, ele ta na tua pasta pessoal
<Doomtron> ctrl + h mostra os arquivos oculto se não me engano
<Doomtron> ou, vc pode abrir um terminal e gpedit ~/.conkyrc
<L88os> aqui não tem essa pasta não
<Doomtron> hmm
<Doomtron> cp /etc/conkyrc ~/.conkyrc
<Doomtron> vo instala aqui pra ve
<Doomtron> mas acho que é isso ae
<L88os> qual foi sua ultima mensagem apertei pra fechar a janela sem querer
<Doomtron> cp /etc/conkyrc ~/.conkyrc
<Doomtron> ah oh
<Doomtron> instalei aqui, não sei se é igual ao ubuntu
<L88os> como você instalou? atravez do codigo fonte?
<Doomtron> não
<L88os> consegue mudar de lugar?
<Doomtron> L88os: cp /etc/conky/conky.conf ~/.conkyrc
<Doomtron> L88os: gpedit ~/.conkyrc
<L88os> beleza agora o que eu coloco mesmo]?
<Doomtron> hehe
<Doomtron> alignment middle_right
<L88os> pergunta: agora como faço para o conky mudar de lugar???
<L88os> porque ele continua onde estava
<L88os> eu tenho que apagar alguma linha naquele arquivo?
<Doomtron_> L88os: reinicia o conky
<L88os> agora ele esta do lado certo..valeu
<Doomtron_> brb
<khyron> doom
<khyron> o esquema pra esse cara aqui e diferente?
<khyron> http://art.gnome.org/themes/splash_screens
<khyron> nao acho nada
<Doomtron> khyron: então, aquilo é tudo imagem, .png e .jpg
<khyron> mas do log screeen temmais coisa
<khyron> eu nao sei onde coloca
<khyron> putz e um saco nao sabe nadameu
<L88os1> Doomtron: preciso de ajuda de novo.
<L88os1> o cara do chat do conky falou para mim fazer isso
<L88os1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/706262/
<Doomtron> khyron: vc quer mudar a imagem de transição entre o gdm(tela de login) e o gnome, certo ?
<khyron> ISSO
<khyron> no kde e simples fazer isso
<khyron> mas no gnome
<khyron> ta embassado
<Doomtron> então cara, é só fazer o que eu falei
<Doomtron> brb
<L88os1> Doomtron: quando clico do lado do conky ele some, no seu acontece isso também?
<khyron> 1aquele eu consegui
<khyron> agora o da tela q carrega os pontinhos
<khyron> nao acho nem ferrando
<Doomtron> khyron: do boot ?
<khyron> sabequando aparece a tela
<khyron> que fica carregando
<Doomtron> L88os1: eu não uso conky :/
<khyron> ....
<L88os1> mas não era você que tinha acabado de instalar?
<Doomtron> khyron: cara, tela que fica carregando não é uma boa descrição, mas eu vou chutar que é a tela do boot
<Doomtron> =que aparece quando vc liga ele
<khyron> quando sobe o sistema
<Doomtron> L88os1: ok, vo rodar ele pra ve
<khyron> no site esta como Login Screen
<Doomtron> L88os1: não, não some, ve no ~/.conkyrc se a opção own_window ta como yes
<L88os1> sim
<L88os1> acabei de fazer isso
<Doomtron> khyron: boot splash screen
<Doomtron> L88os1: poe pra no
<Doomtron> L88os1: vc usa o unity ?
<khyron> a tela q vem antes de coloca a senha
<Doomtron> khyron: boot splash screen
<L88os1> khyron: o que exatamente você quer fazer?
<khyron> quero mudar essa tela padrao q coloca uma q peguei no site[
<khyron> http://art.gnome.org/themes/splash_screens
<Doomtron> khyron:
<L88os1> quer mudar a imagem da tela de login?
<khyron> oi
<Doomtron> khyron:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Usplash
<khyron> dexa pra la
<Doomtron> "Usei o startupmanager
<Doomtron> para definir os temas."
<khyron> esse site
<khyron> http://art.gnome.org/themes/gdm_greeter
<khyron> ei quero baixar o arquivo e instala o pacote
<khyron> o outro q passei tava errado
<Doomtron> L88os1: vc usa unity ?
<MrBoss> boa tardew
<MrBoss> alguem aqui trabalha com o SAP?
<Doomtron> L88os1: http://bashing.posterous.com/getting-unity-conky-and-transparency-to-play
<L88os1> sim
<L88os1> khyron: você quer mudar a imagem da tela de login?
<khyron> quero usar o esquema desse site ai q passei
<khyron> nao sei como instala
<khyron> http://art.gnome.org/themes/gdm_greeter
<L88os1> http://www.todoespacoonline.com/como-mudar-a-imagem-de-fundo-da-tela-de-logon-do-ubuntu-1110-lightdm-manager___1853
<khyron> ja baixei o pacote
<khyron> com alguns itens
<L88os1> viu o site que mandei?
<khyron> vi
<khyron> mas o esquema nao rola aqui
<AKQJ10> MrBoss, já trabalhei, não trabalho mais, mas posso tentar ajudar, gritaí
<L88os1> ixi então não sei
<L88os1> Doomtrom: fiz as configurações mas essa meda continua sumindo
<Doomtron> L88os1: tenta own_window_type root
<L88os1> essa merda continua sumindo
<Doomtron> L88os1: sem palavrão
<khyron> nao funciona
<L88os1> foi mal.
<Doomtron> L88os1: é o seguinte, o conky escreve a tela dele, ai vem o unity e fala "epa, isso aqui é meu" e tira o conky da parada
<Doomtron> xD
<MrBoss> AKQJ10, sabe se eu encontro algum link pra baixar o SAP?
<Doomtron> tem que achar um jeito de o unity deixar o conky la
<Doomtron> L88os1: tenta agora troca o own_window pra yes
<MrBoss> AKQJ10,  eu encontrei uma versão mas ta um pouco desatualizada
<L88os1> já está como yes
<MrBoss> já quebrei a cabeça pra deixar a conexão da VPN funcionando pra usar essa versão antiga.
<Doomtron> L88os1: tanto como no e yes, ele some ?
<L88os1> sim
<L88os1> tentei os dois
<Doomtron> hmm
<L88os1> vou tentar a ultima vez com no
<Doomtron> own_window_type overide
<MrBoss> Alguém aqui utiliza arquivos .DWG ?
<L88os1> agora sim a vaca foi pro brejo..o conky ficou transparente  e fica piscando e sumindo.
<Doomtron> hmm
<Doomtron> mas ele não some definitivamente ?
<Doomtron> xD
<L88os1> não
<Doomtron> melhor
<L88os1> esse  own_window_type overide eu nao coloquei ainda
<L88os1> é para colocar?
<Doomtron> nem poe
<Doomtron> guenta ae
<Doomtron> L88os1: poe double_buffer yes
<L88os1> o que isso faz?
<Doomtron> teoricamente, faz o conky parar de "piscar"
<L88os1> funcionou.
<L88os1> agora só falta fazer ele ficar preto de novo
<Doomtron> own_window_transparent yes
<Doomtron> own_window_transparent no
<Doomtron> brb
<L88os1> já está no
<L88os1> para agilizar o entendimento olhe isso   http://paste.ubuntu.com/706273/
<AKQJ10> MrBoss, puxa, download da versão atualizada, deixa eu ver qual é a build que eu tenho ainda
<AKQJ10> MrBoss, bah tchê, só vendo em casa.. aqui comigo não tenho nenhuma
<MrBoss> AKQJ10, a empresa aqui não disponibiliza a versão linux, pois eles não homologaram o uso em estações de trabalho
<Doomtron> L88os1: cara, tem um monte de linha duplicada
<AKQJ10> MrBoss, pior que tenho nenhuma, eu sofri do mesmo problema, tive de virtualizar xp pra poder trabalhar..
<atpessoa> fiz o csup com a tag=bsd_44_lite para baixar o source do 4.4BSD-Lite, espero que nao deh problema no update do source do FreeBSD. soh nao sei se eh o Lite(1|2), mas tem umas coisas estranhas...
<atpessoa> ops! canal errado.
<L88os1> Doomtron: onde?
<Doomtron> L88os1: own_window_type tem tres
<AKQJ10> MrBoss, e o mesmo preconceito rolou com o totvs, mas isso em outra empresa.. os clients linux praticamente inexistiam, não existia nenhuma ide pra linux tbm.. tudo OU emulado ou virtualizado..
<L88os1> mas as três são diferente
<L88os1> qual eu deixo?
<Doomtron> a ultima
<Doomtron> sempre que tiver linha duplicada, deixa a ultima
<L88os1> porque?
<L88os1> qual a diferença?
<AKQJ10> MrBoss, pra SAP o problema de emular é o tunelamento mesmo, mas crei oque melhor do que sair por aí buscando um iso de uma build recente vai ser virtualizar um windows - ao menos temporariamente
<Doomtron> por que ele vai usa a ultima, e se ta funcionando, é pq a ultima é que funciona
<Doomtron> ubottu-br: ping
<ubottu-br> pong
<ubottu-br> pong!
<L88os1> achei que ele usava a primeira
<L88os1> own_window_argb_visual yes
<L88os1> own_window_argb_value 160 para que serve?
<L88os1> Doomtron: você sabe como faço o nome da maquina ficar parado e não rodando.
<L88os1> esta na linha ${scroll 16 $nodename -
<Doomtron> L88os1: tira o scroll 16
<L88os1> tem que tirar os { } também
<Doomtron> cara, querer usar o conky sem tranparencia é tão estranho que acho que nem da mais pra fazer isso
<Doomtron> hsukahsa
<Doomtron> tentei aqui e não consegui tbm
<L88os1> mais acho que ele transparente fica melhor
<L88os1> acho que vou deixar assim
<Doomtron> todo mundo usa transparente
<L88os1> ele vai aparecer sempre que eu der boot certo?
<Doomtron> não
<Doomtron> a não ser que vc tenha configura pra ele aparecer
<L88os1> lá vem mais códigos.
<L88os1> me manda o que tenho que fazer...
<Doomtron> hehe
<Doomtron> pior que eu não sei agora, eu imagino como é, mas não tenho certeza
<Doomtron> v tem que ver onde defini os programas que iniciam junto com a sessão
<Doomtron> deve ter isson a central de controle
<Doomtron> acho que é central de controle
<Doomtron> ai é só adicionar o conky la
<Doomtron> não é dificil
<L88os1> central de controle. isso nem existe . deve ser outro nome
<Doomtron> hehe
<L88os1> será que não é aplicativos de sessão
<Doomtron> mas é algo parecido
<Doomtron> sim
<Doomtron> é isso
<L88os1> em comando eu coloco oq?
<Doomtron> deve ter um botão nele pra adicionar, ai em comando coloca conky
<L88os1> acho que consegui. vou reiniciar para ver se funcionou
<MrBoss> AKQJ10, eu encontrei uma versão java para linux
<L88os1> o unity não funciona muito bem com o conky, quando o conky esta aparecendo os icones da area de trabalho  somem quando clico na area de trabalho o conky some. vai entender...
<L88os1> Doomtron: o conky não apareceu no boot
<Doomtron> como assim no boot ?
<L88os1> você sabe o lugar onde o conky está porque acho que o comando está errado
<Doomtron> abre um terminal e digita ai
<Doomtron> conky
<Doomtron> e aperta enter
<L88os1> o certo é conky.c ou conky.h
<Doomtron> oO
<Doomtron> conky
<L88os1> cara não é isso que quero dizer.
<Doomtron> o qe vc quer dizer ?
<L88os1> sabe no aplicativos de sessão. no lugar do comando eu coloco navegar e quero achar o conky por lá
<Doomtron>  /usr/bin/conky
<L88os1> vou reiniciar novamente
<L88os> Droomtron:o conky ainda não esta aparecendo automaticamente.
<Doomtron> hmm, vc esta fazendo alguma coisa errada
<Doomtron> xD
<Doomtron> se eu não me engano, la nos aplicativos de sessão, cada aplicativo tem uma checkbox
<L88os> como assim checkbox?
<Doomtron> pra por como ativo ou não
<L88os> não tem nada disso
<L88os> alias tem sim mas está ativada
<Doomtron> ok, vc iniciou o conky manualmente depois que logou ?
<L88os> sim
<Doomtron> hmm
<Doomtron> desloga e loga de novo
<Doomtron> mas não abre o conky caso ele não apareça
<L88os> blz
<L88os> Droomtron: o conky ainda não está aparecendo
<L88os> Droomtron: o conky ainda não está aparecendo
<Doomtron> ok
<Doomtron> ok
<L88os> alguma ideia?
<L88os> alguma ideia?
<Doomtron> abre um terminal e ps aux
<Doomtron> abre um terminal e ps aux
<L88os> oq significa  ps aux?
<L88os> oq significa  ps aux?
<L88os> blz
<Doomtron> L88os: pra lista os processos
<L88os> e agora
<L88os> ?
<Doomtron> ve se tem o conky ai
<L88os> nenhum
<Doomtron> ps aux | grep conky
<L88os> tem
<L88os> significa que ele foi executado, então porque não esta aparecendo?
<Doomtron> quantos ?
<L88os> 2
<Doomtron> boa pergunta
<Doomtron> ok, faz o seguinte, a onde tu boto o comando, pra iniciar
<L88os> /usr/bin/conky
<Doomtron> coloca sleep 5 &&
<Doomtron> sleep 5 && conky
<Doomtron> só coloca isso ^
<L88os> colocar isso no terminal, ou no aplicativos de sessão?
<Doomtron> aplicativos de sessão
<L88os> então vai ficar como : /usr/bin/conky sleep 5 && conky
<Doomtron> não
<Doomtron> só sleep 5 && conky
<L88os> e agora reinicio o pc?
<Doomtron> nao precisa reiniciar
<Doomtron> só faz logoff
<L88os> blz
<Doomtron> encerrar sessão
<L88os> ainda não esta aparecendo
<Doomtron> tem certeza ?
<L88os> claro
<L88os> estou olhando aqui..
<Doomtron> com aquele comando ele só aparece depois de 5 segundos
<L88os> acho que já passou 5 segundos
<Doomtron> hehe
<Doomtron> sim
<L88os> sabe quando eu falei que tinha 2 linhas referentes ao conky
<L88os> agora só tem uma
<L88os> grep --color=auto conky
<Doomtron> hmm, é pq o conky não iniciou
<L88os> claro você deixou sleep no lugar do comando do conky
<Doomtron> q droga
<Doomtron> am ?
<Doomtron> tu deixou só sleep ?
<L88os> não
<Doomtron> como tu deixou ?
<L88os> sleep 5 && conky
<L88os> mas achoque assim ele não acha o conky
<Doomtron> acha sim
<Doomtron> roda isso no terminal pra ve
<L88os> o unico jeito é deixar o caminho completo. mas mesmo assim não faz sentido ele não aparecer.
<L88os> no terminal funciona
<Doomtron> ixi, to olahndo aqui
<Doomtron> parece que tem fazer uma gambi
<L88os> kkk
<L88os> manda ai.
<L88os> vamos tentar.
<Doomtron> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=932938
<zeRopHan> Qual pacote que vem os drivers dahp photosmart c4280 allinone ?
<L88os> não entendi muito bem
<Doomtron> L88os: cria um arquivo e poe aquilo que ele posto dentro dele
<L88os> mas esse arquivo é em qual formato e em qual lugar eu deixo?
<Doomtron> cara, no linux tanto faz o formato, e nesse caso tanto faz o lugar tbm
<Doomtron> mas coloque em um lugar que vc não delete acidentalmente
<Doomtron> cria uma pasta oculta.
<L88os> blz
<L88os> e depois faço logout .
<Doomtron> não
<Doomtron> ele tem que ser executavel
<L88os> logout depois de colocar referencia no aplicativo de sessão
<Doomtron> não
<Doomtron> ele tem que ser executavel
<L88os> como assim?
<L88os> explica melhor
<Doomtron> ele tem que ter permissão de executavel
<L88os> ahhh
<Doomtron> clica com o direito no arquivo, vai em proriedades
<Doomtron> deve ter uma opção pra marcar la
<L88os> pronto
<Doomtron> ok
<Doomtron> agora tira o conky la dos aplicativos de sessão e coloca isso ai
<L88os> coloca isso ai, quer dizer para mim colocar o caminho do arquivo?
<Doomtron> isso
<Doomtron> cara, vo la toma café
<L88os> já fiz isso
<Doomtron> volto daqui a pco
<L88os> blz
<L88os2> Droomtron: adivinha, continua sem aparecer....
<L88os2> Doomtron: quando você voltar me avise..
<KhyroN> doom
<KhyroN> e isso aqui q eu queria faze
<KhyroN> esatamente isso
<KhyroN> http://ubuntued.info/wp-content/uploads/2008/08/7__ubuntu_gdm_theme_ubuntued_cenas.png
<Doomtron> L88os2: iai ?
<L88os2> ele continue sendo executado mas não aparece
<L88os2> continua
<L88os2> alguma outra ideia?
<Doomtron> to pensando
<KhyroN> entendeu q eu to falando agora?
<L88os2> eu entendi
<Doomtron> sim
<L88os2> Doomtron: sabe escrever em inglês?
<Doomtron> sei
<Doomtron> cara, modifica aquele arquivo que tu criou
<Doomtron> tira os dois && da frente do sleep
<L88os2> entra no chat do conky
<Doomtron> coloca um & na frente do conky
<L88os2> #conky
<Doomtron> e coloca exit 0 na ultima linha
<L88os2> vai ficar assim    sleep 5 conky &
<L88os2> exit 0
<Doomtron> não
<Doomtron> #!/bin/bash \ sleep 20 \ conky & \ exit 0
<Doomtron> a \ é outra linha
<L88os2> entendi
<Doomtron> KhyroN: to pesquisando aqui
<L88os2> vou testar
<Doomtron> ok
<KhyroN> blzma
<KhyroN> eu to procurando
<KhyroN> ja ate insatlei um tal de ubuntu tweqk
<L88os> não funcionou
<KhyroN> ubuntu tweak..mas nao serve pra isso
<Doomtron> L88os: agora é 20 segundos
<L88os> ainda sim não funcionou
<Doomtron> :/
<Doomtron> cara, roda esse script no terminal
<L88os> não funcionou nem no terminal
<L88os> antes o conky estava executando mas não estava aparecendo. talvez o unity não deixava ele aparecer ou sei lá.
<Doomtron> roda ai no teminal
<Doomtron> killal conky
<Doomtron> droga
<Doomtron> killall conky
<Doomtron> depois tenta roda o conky normalmente
<L88os> funcionou
<L88os> eai?
<L88os> isso estame dando dor de cabeça.
<Doomtron> o.o
<Doomtron> eu to com dor de cabeça
<Doomtron> conky é do mal
<Doomtron> KhyroN: pessima noticia
<Doomtron> "i don't think you can install gdm themes on recent versions of ubuntu, if that's what you have. the new gdm isn't really themeable anymore :("
<L88os> do mal mesmo
<KhyroN> aff
<KhyroN> faz isso nao
<L88os> acho que vou desistir..
<Doomtron> o q eu sei que vc pode fazer é: mudar o plano de fundo e o tema do gtk
<KhyroN> minha versao e 10.10
<KhyroN> isso eu fiz
<Doomtron> qual a versão do gdm ?
<KhyroN> como posso saber?
<KhyroN> nao faço ideoa
<Doomtron> gdm --version
<KhyroN> GDM 2.30.5
<Doomtron> KhyroN: é, não da
<Doomtron> Só se vc quiser editar tudo na mão, da pra usar o glade e modificar o gdm
<Khyron_> amanha eu continuo com esse negocio
<Khyron_> agora tenho q i pra escola
<Khyron_> vlw por enquanto
<Doomtron> blz
<L88os> Doomtron: como faço para ver os processos que estão usando a internet?
<L88os> verisso no conky
<Doomtron> vo te passa um link legal
<Doomtron> L88os: http://conky.sourceforge.net/config_settings.html
<Doomtron> ata
<L88os> um link legal,quer dizer....vai procurar seu preguiçoso
<Doomtron> antes vc do que eu hehe
<L88os> valeu
<L88os> falou
<Doomtron> perai
<Doomtron> -.-
<Rafaelzinhu> Solicite seu psyBNC gratuitamente em http://www.vircio.org/c/shell Confirme a qualidade do serviço verificando meu uptime no IRC. Além de manter seu nick 24 horas no IRC logando as mensagens em PVT, você protege seu ip de hackers virtuais.
<rodrigo> boa noite pessoal. to montando um servidor samba paracompartilhamento de arquivos, mas não to conseguindo conexão, nem mesmo ligar o samba , alguem pode me ajudar
<AKQJ10> rodrigo, múltiplas placas de rede?
 * AKQJ10 goodbye every1! see ya
<zeRopHan> Alguém conhece alguma apostila do linux boa que nao trate de linux "gráfico", quero somente aprender linux via códigos...
<Maninho> http://www.websafer.tk
<Maninho> Iniciantes | Intermediário | Avancado
<nato> salve
<nato> gente tenho um problema quando instalo drivers da nvidia
<nato> o meu lançador de de logoff some
<nato> alguém sabe o que pode ser?
<zeRopHan> Maninho,
<zeRopHan> cara
<zeRopHan> tava procurando vc
<zeRopHan> AMÈM!
<zeRopHan> Obrigado pelo link novamente
<tortuguito> ola
<tortuguito> ptl
<tortuguito> ta ae corno?
<Rafaelzinhu> xii
<tortuguito> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Rafaelzinhu> começou a feder o canal
<tortuguito> Rafaelzinhu canal
<tortuguito> fica lindo
<tortuguito> com minha presença
<tortuguito> o ptl me ama
<tortuguito> s2
<zeRopHan> manual do linux
<zeRopHan> vai ser 2 anos lendo
<zeRopHan> tortuguito,  rum
<zeRopHan> tu por aqui
<zeRopHan> iAHEIUHEIuhiEA
<Rafaelzinhu> psyBNC gratuito com 100% de uptime? /query Rafaelzinhu
#ubuntu-br 2011-10-12
<MrBoss> olá
<Maninho> zeRopHan opa hehehe de nda
<zeRopHan> Maninho,  como tiro essa tela preta do ubuntu que fica pedindo senha toda hora, fui no painel de controle desabilitei tudo e nao adiantou
<Doomtron> terminal ?
<Maninho> pelo que pude entender seria a tela de desbloqueio da sessão
<Maninho> e como nao faço uso do Ubuntu, só posso sugerir +- onde esteja a opção
<Maninho> provavelmente esteja onde você ativa/desativa protetor de tela
<Maninho> Exemplo {Pedir Senha para desbloquear a sessão}
<zeRopHan> Doomtron,  sim
<zeRopHan> fica pedindo essa tels
<zeRopHan> pelo painel
<zeRopHan> de controle
<zeRopHan> nao tira
<zeRopHan> queria saber se tem como tirar essa onda de pedi senha por comando
<Doomtron> então, isso é estranho, pois, por padrão ele usa o gksu
<Doomtron> que é grafico
<Doomtron> tenta instalar o gksu
<Pretto> zeRopHan: você precisa disso aqui http://superuser.com/questions/71465/how-to-disable-screen-locking-after-sleep-on-ubuntu-9-10
<peregrinator_six> Ricardo__, ?
<Ernandes> alguem ta precisando de empregoo??
<zeRopHan> Pretto,  tnx
<Pretto> zeRopHan: isso não é específico do ubuntu e sim do gnome ;)
<Pskol> Ernandes, opa
<Ernandes> empresa h2 informatica pra precisando de um tecnico com conhecimentos em linux
<Ernandes> sao pauloo
<Nisk> Olá
<Pskol> Ernandes, e o salario?
<Ernandes> nao seii.. nao pergunteiii
<Ernandes> heheh
<Ernandes> www.h2informatica.com.br
<Ernandes> liga la e pergunte na quinta
<Ernandes> ops
<Ernandes> www.h2info.com.br
<Ernandes> acho q isso
<Ernandes> whoss
<Ernandes> 187.119.45.116
<Ernandes> 187.119.45.116
<Ernandes> ok
<cajuuh> alguém tá usando o oneric ocelot?
<xGrind> cajuuh; eu tava usando o xubuntu 11.10
<cajuuh> xGrind; eu to com o beta dois aqui mas cara, não sei se o problema é meu computador ou se é bug mesmo
<xGrind> cajuuh; oq acontece?
<cajuuh> xGrind; mas se eu minimizar o chorme eu nunca consigo abrir de novo
<cajuuh> xGrind; no lugar de minimizar ele fecha
<xGrind> eu nao gosto de chrome ;x
<cajuuh> ou perde a informação
<xGrind> cajuuh; pelo q eu li, o ubuntu 11.10 ta com novo esquema de janelas. nao tem mais maximizar , minimizar
<cajuuh> xGrind; putz
<capeta> não é o gnome novo não?
<xGrind> é que o gnome 3 está assim
<capeta> =]
<xGrind> ainda bem que uso xubuntu xD
<cajuuh> pois eu vou voltar pro 11.04 tava dando menos trabalho
<cajuuh> sai dia 24 mermo a versão final do 11.10?
<peregrinator_six> 13
<cajuuh> depois de amanhã peregrinator_six?
<peregrinator_six> se hoje são 11 sim...
<capeta> eu uso o gnome 3 a um bom tempo ja
<xGrind> eu tinha atualizado o xubuntu aqui pro 11.10. ta normal, estavel, mas vou esperar sair a versao final
<capeta> tem 5 meses que to usando gnome 3 =P
 * capeta não usa ubuntu no desktop
<megaware> boa noite a todos ,,, então se puderem me dar uma força  . fui instalar u ubuntu 11.04 , junto com o win7 , mas não apareceu a opção de instalar ao lado ,,  como se resolve? Grato Sérgio.
<megaware> digo 11.10
<megaware>   
<SuBmUnDo> ubuntu em cd 689 mb ubuntu em dvd 4,23 gb a diferenca é em relacao aos pacotes de idiomas ou tem mais alguma coisa diferente?
<megaware> oi
<megaware>  acho q é só idiomas pq peguei no site do ubuntu
<xGrind> calma ;x
<megaware> dvd 11.10
<xGrind> megaware; oq aparece?
<megaware> aparece o gerenciador de partições provavelmente para sugerir que eu crie uma para ele
<megaware> o problema é que eu não manjo nada de particionamento
<xGrind> megaware; o bom seria se vc separasse partiçao pro ubuntu como / e /home
<megaware> será que essa versão ta tendendo a quebrar o boot dos outros como parece ser ms?
<xGrind> nao entendi
<megaware> digo é dessa versão não ter a opção instalar ao lado?
<xGrind> deve ter sim. senao iam falar sobre isso nos sites
<peregrinator_six> megaware, http://ubuntued.info/como-instalar-o-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal
<capeta> acho que nunca vão fazer isso
<megaware> vc disse separar uma partição ?? mas como faço ? pelo win?
<xGrind> megaware; pelo gparted do ubuntu
<megaware> como .. ? rodo ele live e uso essa ferramenta?? ,,
<xGrind> uhum
<megaware> peregrinator - six ,, eu baixei o 11.10 e não o 11.04  , é igual pros dois
<xGrind> megaware; como live-cd vc abre o gparted e segue esse tutorial do site
<peregrinator_six> megaware, http://meupinguim.com/como-fazer-dual-boot-do-ubuntu-e-o-windows-7/
<xGrind> é a msm coisa
<megaware> valeuu
<megaware> fexo galera ,, brigadão vou ver alí ,,,como fica,,
<xGrind> \o
<megaware> ahh ,, só mais uma ,,, será que é possível o pc gerenciar o conversor digital de tv embutido no monit/tv aoct942we ligado por hdmi????
<capeta> gerenciar?
<capeta> tem como gerenciar isso?
<capeta> ele só pega o sinal  de tv e converte
<megaware> digo trocar de canal pelo pc ??
<capeta> não faço a menor idéia.
<megaware> ãa h,, e sobre o so ejiify da ecs que vem no bios da placa mãe ,, ele é um linux ,,?certo ? será que não dá pra dar um upgrade nele com partes de uotro linux??
<Rafsdasf-> por favor alguém sabe por que o processo kworker ta usando 66% da cpu?
<Rafsdasf-> o meu notebook ta um pouco quente
<LACabeza> eaew pessoal
<LACabeza> alguem pode me dar uma dica sobre rede
<RootsBabilonia> Boa noite pessoal!
<RootsBabilonia> alguem pode me tirar uma duvida?
<LACabeza> manda aew, sobre oque?
<RootsBabilonia> Tenho uma duvida...
<RootsBabilonia> existe alguma meneira de difinir rotas em uma conexão PPP???
<RootsBabilonia> sempre pensei que não...
<RootsBabilonia> mas vc sabe me dizer?
<RootsBabilonia> Alguem sabe me dizer?
<marcus2vinicius> Alguem aqui ja programa em ja no linux?
<Doomtron_> java ?
<Doodge> sim eh java
<morbid> por favor...
<morbid> existe alguma meneira de difinir rotas em uma conexão PPP???
<morbid> Algeum sabe me dizer?
<morbid> :P
<GuilhermeCunha> route ou ip route
<morbid> bem, ip route!
<GuilhermeCunha> :)
<morbid> ip route seria o server certo?
<GuilhermeCunha> n?o
<morbid> route o roteador...
<morbid> isso?
<GuilhermeCunha> o comando para informar e visualizar rotas
<morbid> sabe se tem como?
<Doodge> <GuilhermeCunha> paro de ajudar cara
<GuilhermeCunha> o que ?
<morbid> mas eu quero saber se tem como defir!
<morbid> a rota da conexao PPP!
<GuilhermeCunha> deve ter sim
<GuilhermeCunha> tem que manjar de rotas ...
<Doodge> ow to falando com vc guilherme
<GuilhermeCunha> fale
<Doodge> ajuda ai cara, nao consigo fazer funfar os pacotes de atualizações
<GuilhermeCunha> o que ta retornando o apt-get ?
<Doodge> eu ja colei pra vc
<GuilhermeCunha> e o dpkg rodou ?
<morbid> vc conhece alguem que manje legal sobre rotas?
<Doodge> rodou nada
<morbid> minha net ta muito ruim!
<morbid> alguem ai conhece o R4t???
<morbid> Alguem pode me dizer um IRC server brasileiro???
<cajuuh> eu to usando o beta2 do 11.10 se eu usar o update-manager -d vou ser capaz de usar a versão final, ou preciso instalar novamente com boot e tudo?
<marcosroriz> acho q sim
<cajuuh> marcosroriz; acha que preciso instalar de novo ou que posso usar o update-manager?
<marcosroriz> que pode usar o update-manager
<cajuuh> marcosroriz; massa
<siouX_> buenas!
<siouX_> amanha consigo fazer o update da distro tranquilamente ?
<siouX_> pois antes, era terrível, quebrava pacotes, etc.
<LACabeza> aew pessoal
<Ernandes> whoo
<Ernandes> vivos?
<Ernandes> vivos?
<Maninho> mortos
<capeta> todos.
<FernandoBasso> I can feel the dark side surrounding us.
<Maninho> 0.0
<Ernandes> hehe
<FernandoBasso> Eu uso o arch, mas a a próxima versão do ubuntu promete, tenho que admitir.
<FernandoBasso> Uso o arch, mas tenho outros 3 pcs em casa, 1 com ubuntu, outro kubuntu, e outro o lubuntu.
<FernandoBasso> :D
<FernandoBasso> O do lubuntu é o da minha esposa.
<FernandoBasso> Tá com um bug que a resolução de vídeo sempre volta a 800x600 ao ligar o pc.
<capeta> aqui tem 4 pcs
<capeta> os 4 tem arch
<Ernandes> nao tenho nenhum pc
<FernandoBasso> com openbox?
<FernandoBasso> Capeta, mas tu ainda não mudou esse nick?
<capeta> 3 gnome, 1 sem gráfico
<FernandoBasso> Eu era o guitar_brasil há três anos.
<capeta> mudo o dia que "guilherme" ficar disponível
<capeta> oAUHoaUha
<FernandoBasso> capeta: Você era fan do openbox não é?
<capeta> era não
<capeta> sempre usei gnome
<FernandoBasso> :/
<FernandoBasso> O gnome 3 tá meio chato na minha opinião.
<capeta> hm, diferente
<FernandoBasso> Eu tava até gostando dele com algumas extensões, mas com o 3.2 umas pararam de funcionar...
<FernandoBasso> E reinstalar elas não adiantou.
<FernandoBasso> Sim, é diferente mas legal.
<Ernandes> whoo
<capeta> como vejo quais daemons estão iniciando no boot?
<Ernandes> rcconf
<Ernandes> service --status-all
<FernandoBasso> No arch, rc.d list
<FernandoBasso> rc.d list started/stopped
<Maninho> Geral: cara nada ver com Ubuntu, mas qual PMS tu usas?
<Ernandes> ??
<Maninho> Comunicador website
<Ernandes> alguma utilidade?
<Maninho> po logico
<capeta> caralgo
<capeta> esse rcconf é maluco
<capeta> eu marco o dovecote, ele tira, eu desmarco, ele coloca no boot
<Ernandes> hehehe
<capeta> dovecot*
<Ernandes> eu uso o rcconf e nao tenho problemas
<sagat> bom dia
<Ernandes> boa
<sagat> alguém ai poderia me dizer como faço para ver qual placa de video está instalada no note ?
<Ernandes> lspci
<sagat> ou oque o ubuntu 11.04 pegou na instalação
<sagat> mas o lspci
<sagat> está mostrando o driver correto
<sagat> e mesmo assim
<sagat> não consigo
<sagat> ver videos maximizados
<sagat> qdo max  reinicia o X
<Ernandes> lspci -k, que informa a plca e o driver que está ustilizando
<capeta> Ernandes: esse apparmor faz o que?
<Ernandes> é um modulo de segurança usado pelo kernel
<Ernandes> tipo o selinux
<Ernandes> algo assim
<capeta> hm
<mazoni> aeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeew bom dia
<Ernandes> boa
<sagat> snd-hda-intel
<sagat> oque é isso ?
<sagat> apareceu depois de lspci -k
<capeta> módulo de som
<sagat> o modulo de video estará como , pq não estou encontrando nada que se refere a video
<capeta> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<Ernandes> como VGA
<capeta> posta a saída aí
<sagat> lspci -k   a saida foi
<sagat> 	Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT1708/A [Azalia HDAC] (VIA High Definition Audio Controller)
<sagat> 	Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel
<sagat> 	Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel
<sagat> 07:04.0 FLASH memory: ENE Technology Inc ENE PCI Memory Stick Card Reader Controller
<sagat> 	Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer Device 5408
<sagat> 07:04.1 SD Host controller: ENE Technology Inc ENE PCI SmartMedia / xD Card Reader Controller
<sagat> 	Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer Device 5408
<sagat> 	Kernel driver in use: sdhci-pci
<sagat> 	Kernel modules: sdhci-pci
<sagat> 07:04.3 FLASH memory: ENE Technology Inc ENE PCI Secure Digital / MMC Card Reader Controller
<sagat> 	Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer Device 5408
<sagat> 	Kernel driver in use: sdhci-pci
<sagat> 	Kernel modules: sdhci-pci
<Ernandes> hhehe
<sagat> ?
<Ernandes> nao tem vga aii
<sagat> pois é
<sagat> é onboard
<Ernandes> q estranhoo
<sagat> é um notebook positivo
<sagat> pois é
<capeta> deveria parecer aOUhaOUha
<sagat> ja pesquisei bastante sobre
<Ernandes> forças do além
<sagat> eu pretendo brincar com umas edições de imagem no ubuntu
<sagat> se atender fora os meus firewall
<sagat> eu vo migrar de vez para ubuntu
<sagat> atualemnte uso
<sagat> mac
<sagat> aple
<sagat> e estou apanhando dessa p...
<sagat> rsrs
<Ernandes> se sua placa de videio nao for 3d.. vai apanhar na proxima versao
<sagat> não é não
<sagat> mas e ai pessoal a opçao é outra distro
<sagat> voltar para o 10.04
<sagat> que foi a ultima que rodo tudo
<Ernandes> bom.. só rodar o live e cer como se comporta
<Ernandes> tenta o mint
<sagat> mithbuntu ou o linux mint
<capeta> dovecot não sai do startup
<capeta> aOUhaOUhAOUh
<capeta> desisto
<Ernandes> desistala o devecot
<Ernandes> linux mint
<sagat> blz
<sagat> vo dar uma olhada aqui
<sagat> volto ja
<Ernandes> rodar o live e ver como se comporta
<capeta> quando ativo pelo rcconf, ele tira, quando desativo ele coloca.  Quando ta ativado inicia com 95 de ram, quando desativado 150
<capeta> oaUHouahoauh
<Ernandes> desistala ele
<capeta> vai to fazendo aqui
<capeta> que diabos é isso "Virtual packages like 'dovecot' can't be removed"
<Ernandes> minima ideia
<Ernandes> humm
<Ernandes> deve ter algum pacote.. davecot é meio generico
<capeta> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1731069
<capeta> oauHoauHOAUHouaH
<capeta> virtual package é dependencia de outro =]
<Ernandes> tenta sudo invoke-rc.d davecot stop
<Ernandes> ou sudo update-rc.d davecot stop
<Ernandes> sao tantas opçoes
<Ernandes> heheh
<Ernandes> tambem o sudo sysv-rc-conf
<LACabeza> alguém aqui já conseguiu configurar dhcp para usar class?
<unon> Olá
<unon> Gostaria de fazer uma parceria com o Ubuntu-br.
<capeta> oO
<unon> Sou do site Projecto Free ( www.projectofree.com)
<Ernandes> faz uma doaçao $$$
<unon> com quem necessito de falar para uma parceria?
<sagat> fiz o teste com o mithbuntu 10.10 deu certo
<sagat> então o problema é o 11.04 mesmo
<sagat> Ernandes ta ai
<Ernandes> pode ser a versao nao ésta bom pra vc
<Ernandes> estara sair a nova no final deste mes,
<sagat> não está bom pra mim , pq penso que se existe uma nova versão , existe resolução ou discussão sobre assuntos para o crescimento
<sagat> vejo que o lance é mudar de distro então
<sagat> obrigado
<Ernandes> entao compila o kernel desta versao
<Maninho> =] arch
<Ernandes> instala a versao e depois atualiza o kernel
<Ernandes> é o q geralmente eu faço
<Ernandes> hj uso o kernel 3.0
<unon> Há algum admin por aqui para ajudar-me?
<Ernandes> no q?
<unon> Uma parceria entre o meu site e o Ubuntu-br
<unon> e claro, se for possível uma entrevista ;)
<Ernandes> aff
<Ernandes> entra em contato pelo site deles
<Ernandes> mais facil
<unon> ok, estou com alguns planos quanto ao meu site e tudo o que tenha a ver com linux, por isso dá sempre geito ter contacto com o Ubuntu-br
<unon> ;)
<unon> obrigado
<unon> Já agora têm alguma sugestão para o meu site? www.projectofree.com
<Maninho> unon, primeiro corrigir codificação =D
<Maninho> abaixo dos logo Projecto Free repare (Informa--o)
<Maninho> informa��es
<unon> Sim, tenho de alterar ;)
<Ernandes> olho heim
<unon> são coisas que o Wordpress não aceita muito bem
<unon> ç e
<unon> ~
<unon> se eu meto algo disso faz logo isso
<Maninho> hehehehe
<Maninho> pois estou a reparar
<unon> a nova versão saí amanha, certo?
<capeta> sim
<unon> vai ser destaque de amanha, é uma versão do Ubuntu 5*
<Ernandes> who
<platao> capeta.....
<capeta> platao....
<capeta> brb
<platao> to com medo.....vai que vc aparece pra mim....e como que fica?
<capeta> platao: oi
<platao> oi capeta
<capeta> conheço-te?
<platao> acho que sim
<capeta> de onde?
<platao> sou um menino muito mau
<capeta> não vem com gayzisse não eim
<platao> ahahahahahaha
<platao> :)
<platao> andei com vc uns tempos ai.....nao sei se vc lembra.....
<Ernandes> ta pegando..
<Ernandes> rango
<LACabeza> alguém aqui já conseguiu configurar dhcp para usar class?
<LACabeza> gostaria de umas dicas
<Ernandes> nunca tentei
<LACabeza> cara, seria o maximo...
<LACabeza> até poderia publicar como eu fiz...
<LACabeza> seria o post em pt sobre isso
<LACabeza> pq tipo, eu tenho uma subnet configurada, com 2 pools, uma 10.0.0.0/25 e outra 10.0.0.128/25
<Ernandes> bom.. nao conheço o utilidade de usar isso.. mas se quiser explicar..
<LACabeza> dae, a primeira pool seria a rede interna da empresa
<LACabeza> e a segunda seria aberta para clientes e funcionários...
<Ernandes> humm
<LACabeza> dae, para separar quem fica na primeira, eu to adicionando o host com o address
<LACabeza> o resto fica na segunda
<LACabeza> até ai funciona
<LACabeza> mas se eu conseguisse usar o conceito de classe, eu nem precisaria adicionar os hosts
<Ernandes> faz um tutu e publica
<LACabeza> tipo, eu faria uma classe que iria checar o hostname do client, se começasse com "abc", seria um pc da empresa, se não, publico
<LACabeza> qq é tutu?
<LACabeza> o mais próximo do que eu quero seria esse aqui: https://lists.isc.org/pipermail/dhcp-users/2008-May/006372.html
<LACabeza> mas num consigo fazer funfar ^^
<Ernandes> tutorial
<xispirito> tarde
<LACabeza> a ta
<LACabeza> ba tarde mano
<LACabeza> mas tipo, tem isso http://linux.die.net/man/5/dhcpd.conf
<LACabeza> mas meu ingles é tão pobrezinho ...
<LACabeza> ah, deixa saporra pra la, preciso testar outras coisas tb
<LACabeza> agora... vcs sabem se tem como criar uma regra no iptables
<LACabeza> dentro de uma interface
<LACabeza> pra que os ips de 10.0.0.128/25 não enxerguem os de 10.0.0.1/25 ?
<LACabeza> pq no caso, eu vou ter um servidor dhcp e talz
<LACabeza> dae esse servidor deixar ou não uma faixa ver a outra
<Ernandes> aff
<xispirito> você pode dar DENY nas conexões vindas de 10.0.0.128/25 para os de 10.0.0.1/25
<Ernandes> pq nao cria dois ranges distintos?
<LACabeza> tecnicamente são dois ranges destintos...
<LACabeza> so que eu to usando mascara 25 e não 24...
<LACabeza> vc diz pra usar tipo 10.0.0.0/24 e 10.0.1.0/24, certo?
<Ernandes> pode ser..
<LACabeza> acontece que quando testei, não sei por que, o pc 10.0.0.1 pingava 10.0.1.1
<LACabeza> acho que era pq to com ip_forward ativo
<LACabeza> até pq vou fazer proxy transparente tb...
<LACabeza> por isso preciso que esteja tudo junto, porem isolado...
<LACabeza> mas tipo, aceito sugestões...
<xispirito> na minha visão, basta bloquear de um para outro, todos usando o mesmo proxy
<Ernandes> pode ser..
<LACabeza> é o que eu vou tentar fazer agora...
<LACabeza> só não sei como, mas vou fazer xD
<LACabeza> tipo, se eu bloquear input da primeira rede, acho que bastaria
<LACabeza> não, não resolveria... input é apenas para o servidor..
<LACabeza> tem que ser no forward.... /será?
<Ernandes> iptables -A FORWARD -s 192.168.y.0/24 -d 192.168.x.0/24 -j DROP
<Ernandes> iptables -A FORWARD -s 192.168.X.0/24 -d 192.168.Y.0/24 -j DROP
<Ernandes> um exemplo meio porco
<Ernandes> hehe
<LACabeza> o -s é a origem,certo?
<Ernandes> sim
<LACabeza> e -d destino?
<Ernandes> sim
<LACabeza> e quando é -o ?
<Ernandes> bom no meu fire nao tenho nenhum -o
<LACabeza> iptables -A FORWARD -d 192.168.1.1 -o eth0 -j ACCEPT
<Ernandes> haa certo
<LACabeza> isso é de um exemplo que tenho aqui
<Ernandes> -i e -o é pra interface
<Ernandes> como se fosse origem e destino pela placa de rede
<LACabeza> hmm
<LACabeza> no meu caso, vai ser tudo pela pela eth1, então não acho que precisa citar
<Ernandes> exato
<LACabeza> no caso, eth0 entra a web, eth1 entra a intraweb
<Ernandes> pode citar a eth1
<LACabeza> eu vou precisar bloquear toda entrada, com algumas exceções para eth0
<Um_cara_qualquer> ae galera... alguem ae sabe fazer balanceamento de arvores AVL?
<LACabeza> nem sei hein
<LACabeza> AVL é o que mais ou menos?
<Um_cara_qualquer> arvore binaria balanceada com no maximo 1 nivel de diferenca em suas subarvores
<LACabeza> ehauaeh, ok, deixa pra la xD
<xispirito> huaehaueuha
<Um_cara_qualquer> x(
<xispirito> seria uma / com no máximo um subdiretório?
<xispirito> o0
<Um_cara_qualquer> hehe na verdade nao tem nada a ver com ubuntu :P
<Um_cara_qualquer> perguntei aqui de fanfarrao
<Um_cara_qualquer> eh coisa de estrutura de dados em programas
<xispirito> o que eu disse é universal dos Unices
<xispirito> hum
<xispirito> tipo os UML da vida?
<xispirito> vou encarar isto como um não
<LACabeza> eu perguntaria se é uma arvore para fazer um balanço... mas não sei se o cara ta de bom humor ^^
<xispirito> lol
<Ernandes> q dia...
<Maninho> q dia²
<LACabeza> qual o comando que limpa as iptables quando o "iptables -F" não funfa?
<LACabeza> eu dei um comando aqui pra rejeitar qq conexão, e agora nem com -F ele volta a permitir
<Um_cara_qualquer> ae galera
<Um_cara_qualquer> urgente, alguem conhece um canal/servidor de codigo em C?
<Ernandes> -F -X
<capeta> com certeza tem canal de c aqui...
<Um_cara_qualquer> soh preciso de um... umzinho X_X
 * peregrinator_six faltando 5 horas e contando... https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+milestone/ubuntu-11.10
<andretyn> Preparem seu pcs, o novo ubuntu tah chegando;D
<Maninho> com muitos bugs muitos erros no idioma pt-br
 * Maninho não aguentou
 * Maninho corre
<xispirito> lol
 * peregrinator_six T.D....
<andretyn> Maninho, lol, q m*da :(
<Maninho> não aguento ficar serio quando vejo um instalador do ubuntu, caio na risada no ato
<Maninho> inda bem que tem netinstall
<andretyn> hummm! acho bem legal o instalador, mas eles não fazem uma boa tradução para o mesmo, aih fica uma cacah!
<LACabeza> ah, eu usava 11.04... mas desisti
<LACabeza> bug demais
<LACabeza> a ide mt boa, mas com mt bug
<Maninho> andretyn, =P
<andretyn> Maninho, 8P
<xispirito> 0.0
<Maninho> teve um concurso publico estes dias que colocaram o Ubuntu como servidor versao 11.04 hahahah
<capeta> eu uso ubuntu 11.04
<capeta> como servidor
<xispirito> Maninho, e aguentou até o fim do curso?
<Maninho> xispirito, nem sai pela porta, fui só pra observar as provas
<xispirito> não você, o ubuntu
<xispirito> porta =)
<Maninho> nem eu sai fora
<xispirito> heh
<xispirito> capeta, mal eu pergunte, servidor de que?
<andretyn> Concurso assim, só sendo feito por rWindows user :(
<Maninho> saca so
<capeta> xispirito: web
<xispirito> 0.0
<capeta> não aguentei
<capeta> eu uso arch
<capeta> quando olhei o lts
<capeta> só pacote antigo
<capeta> mandei logo uma atualização pra 11.04
<Maninho> qual comando é utilizado pelo administrador da rede para reiniciar  imediatamente um servidor com o sistema operacional linux ubuntu versao 11.04?
<Maninho> a) halt b) shutdown -h now c) init -h now d) reboot
<xispirito> capeta, num servidor não faz muita diferença a versão do pacote, faz diferença é funcionar
<capeta> e o nginx que eu tive que compilar pra adicionar um módulo
<capeta> peguei a versão 1.0.6
<Maninho> massa foi IDS po ninguem sacava o que erra lol
<capeta> u ubuntu 11 ta na 0.7 se na~ome engano
<xispirito> creedo, e é este tipo de gente que eles empregam?
<capeta> o*
<capeta> no arch nginx ta na 1.0.8
<capeta> oaUHoaUHA
<capeta> <3
<xispirito> Port:   nginx-0.8.53p5-passenger
<xispirito> no meu sistema tá este ai =)
<Maninho> Targets (1): nginx-1.0.8-2
<capeta> :D
<capeta> community/nginx 1.0.8-2
<Maninho> =]
<xispirito> ¬¬
<xispirito> não que dizer nada
<capeta> quer sim
<xispirito> não
<xispirito> ¬¬
<capeta> quer dizer pelo menos que é uma versão mais nova
<capeta> oAUhaOUhaOUH
<xispirito> NÂÂÂÂÂO¬
<xispirito> lol
<capeta> com novas funcionalidades
<Maninho> versao nova com funções novas = felicidade
<capeta> por exemplo
 * peregrinator_six T.D....²
<capeta> no arch
<Maninho> versao nova sem novidade = inutilidade
<capeta> a gente tem gnome 3 desde abril
<xispirito> versão que funciona que não dá dor de cabeça = Vagabundagem
 * Maninho vai atualizar o servidor... [Arch]
<Maninho> xispirito, hehehehe lol
<capeta> Maninho: fiquei com raiva quando fui atualizar ubuntu da 10 pra 11.04
<xispirito> tem que ser safo, senão trabalha mais que burro de carga
<Maninho> acontece
<capeta> ao invez do tradicional pacman -Syu rapidão, ele fez mil coisas
<capeta> nunca tinha usado ubuntu
<Maninho> -.-
<Lobshome> Faço um curso da Kantoo e aparentemente só roda no IE como faço para funcionar, instalei o wine e o playonlinux abre, mas a maioria dos sites apresneta erro no iexplore.exe e fecha. No site da kantoo fala que preciso do flahsplayer mas não posso ir no site pq fecha com o erro.
<xispirito> Lobshome, um site que só abre no IE com FlashPlayer?
<xispirito> eu recomendaria que trocasse de curso
<capeta> roda windows na vm oaUHaouha
<xispirito> porque já se vê que eles não sabem muito
<Maninho> roda o ff como ie lol
<Maninho> http://chrispederick.com/work/user-agent-switcher/help/
<xispirito> ah cara, alguém que me faz um site que roda a base de flash e para ie não merece minha visita
<xispirito> muito menos que eu faça um curso na sua instituição
<xispirito> me negaria
<Maninho> imagina na 3g lol
<xispirito> lol
<Maninho> hahaha
<andretyn> hummmm, xispirito, tem varios sites assim... tudo uma m*rda soh...
<xispirito> andretyn, eu sei =(
 * Maninho vai axistir vidio ID: 76497
<Lobshome> xispirito: Sim, http://speedy.kantoo.com/
<capeta> eu to com o xispirito
<xispirito> Este site é exclusivo para assinantes Speedy.
<xispirito> Ligue 103 15 ou acesse www.telefonica.com.br/residencial/promocaospeedy e peça já o seu para começar a aprender inglês com Kantoo!
<xispirito> o0
<Maninho> Kanto da sala
<Lobshome> Sim, mas exclusivo para IE.. Ai estou tentando configurar o IE7 via playonlinux e wine
<Maninho> kanto da cozinha
 * Maninho nem continua
<Lobshome> Tem como mudar algo para o site acessar? Pode ser no mozilla mesmo.
<xispirito> o problema é que o IE é incompatível com os padrões web, os outros browsers não entendem  certas coisas do IE
<xispirito> é feito para ele e somente para ele entender o0
<Lobshome> Certo. E o tal do wine e playonlinux funciona pq instalo essa porcaria pelo menos para fazer o tal curso e pegar o certificado.. rs
<LACabeza> Ernandes, aquela hora meu problema com o iptables não era o -F e -X
<LACabeza> e sim pq eu tinha mudado a ação padrão do iptables pra dropar
<LACabeza> ai nem o -F muda isso
<xispirito> eu não consigo entender, seria o mesmo que fazer as estradas incompatíveis com os carros, somente compatíveis com os carros da marca X
 * xispirito confuse
<Lobshome> Acho isso ridiculo. Mas são as parcerias comerciais...
<Lobshome> Trabalho para a empresa telefonica..
<Lobshome> Não existe suporte para linux lá..
<xispirito> bah Lobshome, você não tem noção do ódio que tenho de empresas telefonicas
<xispirito> em especial a antiga Brasil Telecom
<Lobshome> Cara, sei sim viu.
<Lobshome> São fodas..
<Lobshome> Vc conecta via qual empresa?
<xispirito> no momento, vivo
<Lobshome> Putz tb já trabalhei para vivo..
<Lobshome> Já teve problemas de conexão?
<xispirito> até o presente momento, nenhum
<Lobshome> Sorte. rs Pq eu fazia um suporte chamado conectividade, no fim das contas, não existe suporte.
<xispirito> surgiu agora um provedor wifi por aqui, contratei, segunda feira chega
<Lobshome> Legal. Eu usava um aqui até umas semanas atras mas optei pela telefonica novamente.
<xispirito> Lobshome, sim, eles conversam, conversam, passam você de cá para lá e nunca, NUNCA resolvem o seu problema
<Lobshome> Não são os atendente os culpados.
<Lobshome> As empresas de call center contratam pessoas sem instrução por um salário de merda
<Lobshome> E mandam seguir procedimentos roboticos.
<xispirito> sim eu sei, eles apenas seguem a cartilha
<Lobshome> No conectividade tinhamos a liberdade de usar a cabeça mas não tinhamos ferramentas efetivas..
<Lobshome> Sim. Ridiculo..
<xispirito> mas voltando Lobshome, acho que o melhor seria emular o win
<Lobshome> Eu não tenho que reclamar do meu speedy, moro do lado da Dslan.
<Lobshome> Vc diz pelo box?
<xispirito> Lobshome, eu nunca consegui efetivamente contratar o serviço
<Lobshome> virtualbox
<xispirito> Lobshome, pode ser
<Lobshome> era tudo que não queria rss
<Lobshome> Mas acho que vai ser a solução.. rs
<xispirito> é, só faz o curso e tchau
<xispirito> Lobshome, eu cai na lista de espera maldita do inferno de lucifre
<xispirito> você nunca sai de lá, e sempre sairá após quinze dias
<xispirito> e te cobrar como se você estivesse fora
<xispirito> #cobram
<Lobshome> Não no meu caso. rs
<Lobshome> Eu tenho speedy 8 megas, mas pago 1 mega
<xispirito> ah mas você é da casa
<Lobshome> com 50% de desconto por 1 ano.
<Lobshome> e a minha linha pago 19,90 com 2400 minutos rs
<Lobshome> Não é desconto para funcionários.
<Lobshome> É gato de funcionário.. rs
<xispirito> me cobraram R$90,00 + R$15,00 de antivírus mais R$10,00 de provedor e eu ainda tava na lista de espera do inferno de lucifre
<Lobshome> porra
<Lobshome> os 90 é da instalação
<xispirito> ai depois vieram com aquele papo, "não temos previsão de disponibilidade senhor"
<Lobshome> O meu foi free mas não foi gato.
<xispirito> não, mensal, da net
<Lobshome> ah tá.
<Lobshome> Tive net tb
<Lobshome> é +/-
<xispirito> não não, net == lonk, isto foi na Brasil Telecom
<xispirito> #link
<Lobshome> Ah sim..
<Lobshome> Os caras são fodas.
<Lobshome> Mas vai melhorar bem pq estão abrindo concorrencia..
<Lobshome> Ai eles tão dando o cu para manter cliente
<xispirito> heh, me mandaram até o modem
<Lobshome> A telefonica tem a mesma linhas de 40,60 por 19,90
<xispirito> tá lá jogado
<Lobshome> só que com 40,60 tem 200 minutos e com 19,90 2400
<xispirito> 0.0
<Lobshome> fdp...
<xispirito> dai agora me vem a net do governo, 1 mbps...beleza, com 300mb sw tráfego mensal ¬¬
<xispirito> #de
<Lobshome> Cara nosso governo é débil.
<xispirito> é ridículo
<jjunior> Olá pessoal, alguém conseguiu fazer o plymouth funcionar com driver proprietário da nvidia no ubuntu 11.04? Todas as soluções que o google me apontou só pioraram...
<Lobshome> Ah e é enganação a 1mg é de 200k tá..
<capeta> não, nossa população é
<capeta> nosso governo é esperto
<capeta> oaHouaH
<Lobshome> Vcs viram o notebook para todos?
<xispirito> Lobshome, ué, não era 1mbps?
<capeta> nem vi
<Lobshome> É um netbook com alça de passar no ombro, ela é o fio da tomada.
<xispirito> uahaehuehuaehuahuuh
<Lobshome> Mas se vc não tiver energia ele tem uma manivela que carrega a bateria sendo 5 minutos = 30 de uso..
<xispirito> aaaaaa mas eu quero um note a manivela
<Lobshome> Eu pensei em comprar um e adaptar uma rodinha com rammster no lugar da manivela..
<xispirito> heheh
<capeta> oaUHoaUHoaUhaUh
<Lobshome> E o povo acha que é maravilhoso... sem memoria, sem hd, sem nexo..
<Lobshome> Então o 1mbps é complicado de entender.
<Lobshome> +/- isso: no sistemas existem perfil de consumo que regula a velocidade
<xispirito> ¬¬
<xispirito> sempre tem
<Lobshome> então 256k 500k e 1 mega usam o perfil 1184 ou seja pode ter disponibilidade de 10000 vai entrar no maximo 1184
<Lobshome> ou seja não existe 256 nem 500
<xispirito> aeahuhaeahuh
<Lobshome> ai tem 2 megas perfil 2604
<Lobshome> 4 - 4608
<Lobshome> etc
<Lobshome> mas o banda larga popular de 1 mega trabalha com um padrão 352
<vinicius> para placa de video XFX ou Sapphire ?
<xispirito> é de desistir...
<Lobshome> ou menor.
<Lobshome> apontando 200k no sistema
<xispirito> Lobshome, e o limite de tráfego é 300mb mesmo?
<Lobshome> todavia não vi uma dessas funcionando mas como a ANATEL libera entrega de 10% do produto contratado se for 200k vc recebe 20k
<Lobshome> assim como no 1 mega eu recebo 100k aprox
<Lobshome> Posso verificar pois nunca usei nem vi alguém usar isso.
<Lobshome> Mas creio que sim, ai deve reduzir a velocidade.
<xispirito> isto é outra coisa que me intriga, comprar algo e só receber 10%
<Lobshome> A VIVO é de 1 gb de tragego ai a velocidade cai para 128
<Lobshome> ou 256
<xispirito> Lobshome, 128
<Lobshome> Depende do plano..
<Lobshome> Tem planos que cai para 256
<Lobshome> Eu com meus 8 megas baixo as coisas aqui as 860k as vezes 900 e pouco
<Lobshome> O que significa baixar um filme de 700 megas em 40 minutos
<xispirito> eu acho isso um absurdo
<Lobshome> Regras da ANATEL...
<xispirito> eu sei, mas continua sendo um absurdo =)
<Lobshome> Seria bom no fim do mes pagar 10% da conta..
<xispirito> exatamente
<Lobshome> Se dessem 80% meu de boa nada é 100%
<Lobshome> Mas 10?
<xispirito> 80% sim, é razoável
<xispirito> 10 é piada
<Lobshome> Eu pagaria dando risada de felicidade se tivesse 80
<Lobshome> Fechei aqui sem querer
<Lobshome> - Se você tem uma velocidade de conexão de 1Mbps, teoricamente tens a capacidade de alcançar taxa de download de até 128KBps. (divida 1Mbps por 8Bits e multiplique o resultado por 1024). Logo temos:
<Lobshome> 1/8 * 1024 = 128KBps
<vinicius> Sapphire ou XFX ?
<Lobshome> O calculo da velocidade ai
<xispirito> Lobshome, to sabendo
<xispirito> ou simplesmente tire 10% dos 1mb
<Lobshome> Exatamente.
<Lobshome> Osso isso.
<xispirito> na minha humilde opinião, se todo mundo cancelar seu plano, não pagar a conta isto muda
<Lobshome> Ah sim, reparei que existe diferença por usar o linux, tenho dois micros aqui em casa o mesmo down é mais rapido no linux.
<Lobshome> O grande problema é para onde correr?
<Lobshome> Por exemplo vivo e telefonica são do mesmo dono..
<Lobshome> Se não me engano claro e embratel tb..
<rodd> ola, alguem aqui tem ou ja teve ubuntu com laptop da sony/
<rodd> nao consigo ajustar o brilho
<Lobshome> A Skype tentou entrar no brasil e foi barrada
<xispirito> Lobshome, mais rapido ainda no bsd
<Lobshome> rodd não tive ubuntu mas está falando das teclas de brilho?
<Lobshome> BSD?
<rodd> sim
<xispirito> aham
<Lobshome> Cara essas teclas são hardware
<rodd> estou ficando cego com tanto brilho
<Lobshome> Faz o seguinte antes de entrar no ubuntu por exemplo no setup testa elas.
<Lobshome> Se não funcionar é algo do micro conf de setup ou algo do genero
<Lobshome> Ai entra no ubuntu e baixa via software
<Lobshome> por exemplo no modo de gestão de energia.
<xispirito> Lobshome, realmente, em alguns modelos estas teclas não funcionam, assim como as multimidias
<Lobshome> Eu tinha com debian rodava blz.
<xispirito> aqui as minhas funcionam também
<xispirito> só as de shutdown e hibernação que não
<Lobshome> Então configura pelo gestão de energia.
<xispirito> por motivos óbvios
<Lobshome> Shut e hib é controle software
<xispirito> sim sim, e aqui só root faz shitdown e hibernação
<rodd> Lobshome, as teclas ate funcionam pois vejo um widget no topo, mostrando o nivel de brilho
<xispirito> #shutdown
<rodd> mas o brilho nao altera
<Lobshome> Ah tá.
<Lobshome> Quando tira o cabo de força ele diminui?
<Lobshome> rodd: Quando tira o cabo de força ele diminui?
<rodd> so quando deixo no ultimo nivel
<rodd> mas fica escuro demais
<Lobshome> rodd: não tem intermediário?
<rodd> nao
<rodd> ou tudo
<rodd> ou 5%
<rodd> ou 0
<rodd> com cabo ligado
<rodd> sempre tudo
<Lobshome> Ele não aceita outras com cabo?
<rodd> nao
<Lobshome> Vou ver aqui pera ai.
<vinicius> HD Radeon 5670 aguenta WoW ?
<Lobshome> rodd: qual a placa de video?
<rodd> nvidia
<xispirito> acabaram de me oferecer um amd,  quadcore, 8mb de cache, 4.6ghz por R$130,00 =)
<rodd> G210m
<Lobshome> Como assim?
<Lobshome> 130?
<xispirito> aham lol
<Lobshome> Me ofereceram um mac por 300
<Lobshome> rs
<xispirito> PowerPC?
<xispirito> Lobshome, heh
<vinicius> HD Randeon 5670 roda WoW ??
<rodd> tem alguma maneira de alterar o brilho pelo terminal/
<xispirito> xset deve fazer isso rodd
<xispirito> deixa eu ver se acho aqui
<Lobshome> http://www.facebook.com/topic.php?uid=6723083591&topic=17071
<Lobshome> Achei aqui sabia que tinha algo nos meus favoritos
<xispirito> é, na man page não fala nada sobre brilho
<Ernandes> cat /proc/acpi/video/VGA/LCD/brightness
<xispirito> bem, eu não tenho /proc =)
<rodd> no such file
<rodd> nao ha video em acpi
<Lobshome> Nesse link tem um procedimento.
<Lobshome> Não testei no ubuntu
<Lobshome> mas deve resolver já que é nvidia
<rodd> qual link
<Lobshome> http://www.facebook.com/topic.php?uid=6723083591&topic=17071
<LACabeza> povo, qual era o parametro pra debugar um script?
<LACabeza> "!/bin/sh -d" ?
<rodd> vou reiniciar e ver se deu certo vlw
<Ernandes> pode procurar pela palavra brightness, achei em outro lugar, no /sys
<LACabeza> hmm, achei, é -x
<rodd> nao deu certo
<xispirito> rodd, achei uma coisa, xbacklight
<xispirito> instala isso ae
<xispirito> e depois xbacklight -set valor
<xispirito> vai de 1 a 100
<rodd> No outputs have backlight property
<LACabeza> manos, me tirem uma duvida sobre iptables...
<rodd> xbacklight -set 40%
<LACabeza> se eu quiser que ninguem da rede 10.0.0.0/24 me alcance, eu uso "iptables -A INPUT -s 10.0.0.0/24 -j DROP"
<LACabeza> certo?
<xispirito> LACabeza, por ae
<LACabeza> e se eu quiser que essa regra seja valida apenas para o eth1
<LACabeza> eu devo adicionar -i eth1 ou -o eth1 ?
<LACabeza> tipo, nenhum que esteja conectado a mim atraves do eth1
<xispirito> -i
<LACabeza> hmm
<LACabeza> -i é de entrada então?
<xispirito> de interface
<xispirito> já está especificado que é entrada no INPUT
<LACabeza> a ta
<xispirito> só falta especificar em qual placa =)
<LACabeza> e o -o ?
<LACabeza> meus manuais de iptables aki são confusos ^^
<xispirito> eu não lembro para que serve o -o, já que estou usando outro firewall agora
<LACabeza> hmm
<LACabeza> qual vc usa?
<xispirito> pf
<LACabeza> don't conheço...
<xispirito> é o packet filter, do OpenBSD
<LACabeza> ah, mas achei o manual do focalinux aqui, acho que vai servir
<xispirito> tem a man page =)
<xispirito> sempre resolve
<LACabeza> xispirito, to vendo aqui, minha pergunta tinha sido errada...
<LACabeza> o "-o" não se aplica pro INPUT
<LACabeza> assim como "-i" não se aplica pro "OUTPUT"
<xispirito> o0
<LACabeza> e os dois só são usados juntos pra FORWARD
<LACabeza> iptables -A FORWARD -i ppp0 -o eth1 -j DROP
<xispirito> entendi
<xispirito> então eu já me esqueçi mesmo o iptables =)
<LACabeza> neh, pelo menos vc sabe um pouco...
<rodd> pqp peguei um descompactador .rar pelo synaptic
<LACabeza> tipo, outro dia perdi a fé na minha faculdade...
<rodd> ele reconheceu todos os arquivos como pasta no meu .rar
<LACabeza> cheguei pro meu prof de redes: "prof, sei que iptables não cai nas materias, mas vc pode me passar alguma dica, tenho varias duvidas"
<LACabeza> ele: "ah, não sei, nunca mexi com firewall"
<xispirito> 0.0
<xispirito> e é professor ?
<LACabeza> pow, o que um cara que nunca mexeu com firewall ta dando aula de redes?
<LACabeza> sim
<xispirito> então se o pessoal do irc virar professor ganha premio nobel
<xispirito> pelamor
<LACabeza> no primeiro bimestre, ele passou apenas noções sobre camadas, iso/osi, tcp/ip... e umas aulas usando packet tracer
<LACabeza> pois eh...
<xispirito> iso/osi você aprende em qualquer livrinho
<xispirito> esperava muito mais de um 3ºo grau
<LACabeza> sobre redes, 50% do que eu aprendi foi aqui no irc, com uns caras no canal #linux-bh e outros 50% foi com um outro aluno da minha sala, que trabalha com redes...
<rodd> o que posso usar para descompactar rar/
<xispirito> rodd, unrar
<xispirito> o nonfree
<LACabeza> instala p7zip full
<rodd> ele reconheceu todos os arquivos como pasta
<rodd> nonfree
<xispirito> o0
<xispirito> mas o unrar nonfree não tem interface
<rodd> alias o free
<LACabeza> rodd, o 7z é o melhor formato de compactação que eu conheço
<LACabeza> e o cara que compacta ele, p7zip, lê tudo quanto é formato...
 * xispirito é dinossauro dos gz
<LACabeza> eu já cheguei a fazer uma cola de como descompactar gz, tar.gz...
<LACabeza> mas perdi a cola e esqueci denovo
<xispirito> heheh
<rodd> agora sim
<rodd> p7zip
<rodd> o xarchiver estava zoado
<EduardeCalibal> Olá.  Alguém chegou a testar um kernel 3.0 e teve problemas para reconhecer as partições?
<trama> Alguem ai tem o notebook da MSI Gx660R que conseguiu fazer o som funcionar? Ja tentei de tudo...forum, ingles, frances..e nada...desde ano passado...
<EduardeCalibal> Que tipo de problema tem com ele trama?
<trama> EduardeCalibal, na primeira vez ao usar, ele funciona blz, o som, so que apos a reinicializacao do mesmo, o som nao volta, nem nos alto-falantes nem no fone de ouvido
<EduardeCalibal>   E sempre acontece igual o problema?
<trama> EduardeCalibal, ja atualizei o som no alsa-conf para o modelo especifico do chipset (alc888) mas tbm nao funfa...
<trama> EduardeCalibal, ja baixei tbm no site da realtek o driver especifico, e agora perdeu ate o hardware, q fica mostra no volume do ubuntu
<EduardeCalibal> Logo que iniciar e ver que não tem som verifica se o dispostivio esta lá e se não tem erro referente ao som no dmesg.
<EduardeCalibal> Pode ver o dispositivo com o lspci, por exemplo.
<trama> hum.. EduardeCalibal  vc sabe como reinstalar o alsa para default?
<EduardeCalibal> Eu tinha um erro durante muito tempo com meu debian mas o som estava lá, só que sempre ligaba no mudo.
<EduardeCalibal> Nunca me dei muito para configurar o som...  :-/
<trama> Saquei...
<trama> estava usando o ubuntu 10.10 ate o inicio do ano, ai fiquei um tempao sem usar, agora voltei pro 11.10 e ainda continua com o mesmo bug
<trama> em alguns foruns franceses tem nego que fala uma biblia sobre o assunto...tenso, vou tesntando outras distros pra ver se resolve
<EduardeCalibal>   Mudar de distrubuição não vai resolver o problema, apenas contornar ele...
<EduardeCalibal> Precisa saber a causa para achar a solução.
<trama> EduardeCalibal, saquei
<EduardeCalibal> Ai pode até mudar de distribuição se for necessário.
<EduardeCalibal> Por que tudo são SO GNU então melhor identificar para tentar sanar o problema.
<EduardeCalibal> Peguei um caso de pc danificado.
<EduardeCalibal> O som parava mas durante o uso.
<EduardeCalibal> Ai lá no dmesg tinha inúmeros erros relacionados ao módulo do som.
<EduardeCalibal> Até que o PC resetava do nada.
<trama> iai, conseguiu resolver?
<EduardeCalibal> Pararam os problemas quando desativei o som na placa mãe e coloquei uma pci.
<EduardeCalibal> Interessante, no windows ela não resetava mas também o sistema ficava lento e nunca tinha audio.
<trama> humm
<trama> eh, nesse caso era o hardware mesmo
<EduardeCalibal> Mas também no windows não tinha mensagens para descobrir a causa da lentidão...
<trama> neste pc eu tenho o win tbm, mas funfa de boa
<trama> saquei
<EduardeCalibal> Bom, ao menos já sabe que não é o hardware.
<trama> eh
<EduardeCalibal> Som intermitente, pode ter erros na carga, eu diria que deve ter erros na carga.  Agora quando ocorrer verifica lá para se guiar.
<EduardeCalibal> Com as mensagens vai ficar mais fácil de resolver.
<LACabeza> mais uma pergunta, amigos...
<EduardeCalibal> Vai que os módulos tem módulos conflitantes, durante a carga e um carregar antes o outro não vai funcionar legal, essas coisas.
<LACabeza> a menor (e mais entendivel) definição que achei para tabela nat (iptables -t nat) é: "nat - usada quando há ocorrência de NAT (geração de outra conexão);"
<LACabeza> como assim uma conexão que gera outra conexão?
<EduardeCalibal> NAT você diz a tradução de endereços na rede?
<LACabeza> hmm, não sei, estou estudando iptables, dae tem a tabela nat
<EduardeCalibal> O que sei de NAT é aquele esquema onde os pacotes entram na rede para uma máquina que esta dentro desta rede invisível para fora, para fora seria apenas uma máquina.
<LACabeza> ah, acho que entendi
<EduardeCalibal> Ai cria uma regra para uma determinada porta que seria redirecionada para uma determinada máquina como forma de rediferecionar o serviço.
<EduardeCalibal> Pelo que sei é isso.
<LACabeza> no caso, o pacote vai pro servidor, ai passa pelo proxy, dae o proxy gera uma outra conexão e vai pra fora...
<LACabeza> é isso?
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que NAT só tem lógica se for para dentro da rede.
<EduardeCalibal> Para fora não deve fazer isso, melhor, não na cada de aplicação.
<LACabeza> bem, até hj só vi regras usando nat para configurar proxy transparente
<EduardeCalibal> Deve ter material completo sobre isso no wikipedia.
<LACabeza> to usando o guia focalinux e um livro que peguei na biblioteca da faculdade...
<LACabeza> mas a definição deles são meio complexas
<EduardeCalibal> http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/NAT
<EduardeCalibal> Quando comecei com Linux acho que o primeiro material bom que peguei foi o Guia Foca.  :D
<LACabeza> bem, eu uso linux há 2 anos, e há 4 meses estou estudando sobre as coisas... (antes eu só usava)
<EduardeCalibal> Ali fala em usar NAT para saída, imagino que seja para trocar as portas...  Algo assim.
<LACabeza> dae agora, eu to com uma rede aqui no virtual box
<LACabeza> 1 servidor e 2 winxps...
<EduardeCalibal> Quando comecei a usar Linux direto peguei um pouco de virtualização também.
<LACabeza> dae to brincando de administrador de rede...
<EduardeCalibal> Mas depois de alguns meses notei que perdia muito tempo de processador e memória com esses negócios.
<LACabeza> mas fazer o que, só tenho 1 notebook, não da pra fazer com varios pcs
<EduardeCalibal> Sim, para testes com rede virtual ai se justifica.  :D
<LACabeza> alias, meu notebook é guerreiro por aguentar tudo isso
<EduardeCalibal> Hoje em dia só uso para testar alguma coisa que outra.
<LACabeza> sim, eu estava usando packet tracer tb...
<LACabeza> mas ele estava me limitando...
<LACabeza> digo, ele tirou minhas duvidas mais noobs, mas agora só com a mão na massa mesmo
<LACabeza> por exemplo, antigamente eu não entendia nem ferrando como que funfava as mascaras de rede...
<LACabeza> packet tracer me ajudou mt nessa parte
<EduardeCalibal> Atendimento...  Tenho que sair.  Fui.  AFK
<LACabeza> o/
<default_|> uma duvida o Ubuntu nao aceota o BitchX
<default_|> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<default_|> qdo a nova versao do 11.10 for lançada como sera feito o upgrade do 11.4 para a nova versao
<xispirito> LACabeza, não sabe onde tem por ae perdido imagens do Cisco IOS para download?
<LACabeza> cisco ios?
<LACabeza> eu tenho um monte, um monte mesmo, de coisa sobre a cisco
<LACabeza> mas não sei se algum deles é sobre ios
<xispirito> eu só quero as isos
<xispirito> =)
<LACabeza> tenho 2 isos sobre CBT Nuggets Cisco CCNA Certification Package
<LACabeza> seria isso?
<xispirito> nah, o sistema operacional
<xispirito> dos routers
<LACabeza> That's why we've set it up so you can watch three free videos right now:
<LACabeza> * Welcome to Cisco CCENT!
<LACabeza> * LANs: Working with the Cisco Switch IOS
<LACabeza>  * Switch VLANs: Understanding VLANs
<LACabeza> acho que é hein
<xispirito> LACabeza, deixa quieto
<LACabeza> isso que colei tá no leia-me do pacote
<LACabeza> bem, ok
<LACabeza> xD
 * peregrinator_six ...
<diegocav> Boa noite
<diegocav> estou baixando uma iso do 11.10 agora
<default_|> os comandos do irssi para mudar de canal é normal que nem do xchat
<diegocav> gostaria de saber se poderiam me confirmar se ja é o release programado para amanha
<diegocav> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<diegocav> anyone?
<Maninho> default_| alt+1 2 3 4 ... ou /win 1 2 3..
<Maninho> *alt gr
<Ernandes> fight
<Doomtron> alt
<Doomtron> ou esc+1 2 3
<default_|> Maninho ele nao  aceita  comando/nickserv
<Maninho>  /quote nickserv...
<Doomtron> ou /msg nickserv
<diegocav> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ é a 11.10 oficial?
<Ernandes> good question!
<Maninho> não sei não faço uso
<Ernandes> nao sei
<Maninho> mas deve ser
<andretyn> pqp, 3g fio-de-uma-égua!!!! :S
<ubuntero> diegocav, oficial só amanhã, mas provavelmente essa já deve ser a final
<diegocav> valew
<default_|> ubuntero  como se fara a troca de 11;4 para 11.10
<default_|> tenho isntalado o 11.4 para pegar o 11.10 como devo fazer
<ubuntero> default_|, pode aguardar que aparecerá a versão para atualizar no gerenciador de atualizações
<default_|> valeu
<hapy> boa noite, alguem teve algum problema com uban terror, o video fica todo travado :S
<EduardeCalibal> Estou com um situação complicada aqui.  Tenho um K6II 500MHz com 64MB e a idéia é rodar DVD e vídeos com baixa resolução nele.  Alguém sabe me dizer se é viável?
<andretyn> com ubuntu, não vai não
<EduardeCalibal> Não penso no Ubuntu...  Penso na possibilidade.
<andretyn> EduardeCalibal, eh muito pesado para qualquer sistema/distribuição roda em um k6 64
<EduardeCalibal> Sei que o peso, no meu caso (Debian) fica concentrado nos serviços e no gnome.
<EduardeCalibal> Consigo cortar quase tudo e deixar ele razoável, a minha dúvida é sobre o fluxo de vídeo para o DVD.
<EduardeCalibal> Sei que ele usa codificação mpeg o que não deve ser tão pesado assim para decodificar.
<EduardeCalibal> Falta saber se meu vídeo vai dar conta, acho que é um trident onboard.
<EduardeCalibal> Meti 2GB de swap para conseguir abrir as coisas.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas estou achando lento com o gnome...
<EduardeCalibal> :-/
<xispirito> EduardeCalibal, acredito que os DVD Players não sejam superiores a um K6, quer dizer, acho que bem configurado, vai sim
<xispirito> claro que, sem gnome, sem daemons, etc etc
<andretyn> EduardeCalibal, olha, para isso use um wm leve, tipo icewm, fluxbox ou outro qualquer
<EduardeCalibal> Estou pesquisando justamente isso.  Sobre uma interface gráfica leve.  Já tive contato com alguma coisa, acho que com o windows maker.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas era bem resumido nos recursos.
<EduardeCalibal> Não tinha nem ícones na área de trabalho.
<EduardeCalibal> Melhor, acho que não tinha área de trabalho.
<EduardeCalibal> xispirito, faz tempo que testei DVD no Win98 ainda, acho que um PC desses dava conta não vejo por que um Linux não tenha como fazer rodar.
<EduardeCalibal> Melhor, espero que consiga.  :D
<xispirito> cpnsegue, mas vai por nós, wm leve, Fluxbox e cia
<xispirito> #consegue
<lulamolusco> vai de fluxbox, deixa o SO bem liso q vai
<EduardeCalibal> Ok, vou tentar o fluxbox esse.
<EduardeCalibal> Bá, acertei o driver do gnome para trident e parece que ficou mais pesado...  Acho que ele alterou a resolução.
<al4nc4ds> EduardeCalibal: ja tentou o http://antix.mepis.org/ - icewm e fluxbox nativo
<andretyn> EduardeCalibal, e para ter icones, tem programas q fazem isso para ti, tipo, ter icones no fluxbox e cia...
<xispirito> você não pode usar gnome com 64mb de ram e 500mhz, é suicidio
<EduardeCalibal> Só quero o mínimo.  Essa máquina vai para um cara que só quer ver vídeos nela.
<EduardeCalibal> Esta com gnome por que ele veio padrão.  :D
<EduardeCalibal> Até tentaria o 3 que sei que esta mais leve mas no momento não vou perder tempo com isso.
<EduardeCalibal> Vou de fluxbox.
<EduardeCalibal> Tempo de carga após fazer o login: 1 minuto.
<EduardeCalibal> Para ver os ícones, digo.
<xispirito> ahuhehuaehau
<lulamolusco> xispirito, esse pc com debian 5 vai, mas fica pesadinho
<EduardeCalibal> Esta com o Debian Dr Frank.
<EduardeCalibal> Minha criação meiga e pesada...
<EduardeCalibal> Na descrição do fluxbox já consta "poucos recursos".
<xispirito> lulamolusco, não consigo usar gnome nem em máquina com 2ghz e 1gb de ram
<xispirito> acho "lento"
<lulamolusco> kk
<EduardeCalibal> Gnome tem que configurar para ficar legal...
<EduardeCalibal> Infelizmente ainda apanho para ele.
<EduardeCalibal> Especialmente se entrar em uma pasta com 2000 imagens e estiver no modo de ver miniaturas...
<andretyn> xispirito, uso o openbox com fltk, e fica uma bala...
<xispirito> fltk?
<EduardeCalibal> Alguém recomenda o lxde?
<EduardeCalibal> Ou não recomenda...
<andretyn> EduardeCalibal, eh bom, leve e tal
<xispirito> eu to no openbox também, mas tudo gtk as apps
<EduardeCalibal> Bom, vou testar ele e o fluxbox.
<EduardeCalibal> Eu misturo elas, não é problema.
<EduardeCalibal> Tenho uma base de programas bem misturada.
<EduardeCalibal> Estou desenvolvendo um pouco, peguei pelo gtk.  Mas aprender um novo sistema leva tempo.
<EduardeCalibal> Tudo diferente.
<EduardeCalibal> :-/
<xispirito> toolkit gráfico é ruim de aprender
<EduardeCalibal> Tudo demora...
<xispirito> leva um tempo...
<andretyn> EduardeCalibal, eu tinha um laptop com 32 de Ram, e rodava legal o debian sarge, mas tinha q desativar varias coisas, e o kernel era mais leve q o do ubuntu, tenta o debian novo e coloca o fluxbox e outro wm leve.
<EduardeCalibal> Levei bastante tempo para me adaptar ao estimo de programação diferente.
<EduardeCalibal> Qual versão do kernell era?  Deve ser o microkernel, se lembro direito tem esse lance de rodar mais leve por ser menor.
<EduardeCalibal> Aqui só instalo debian.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas esta legal o pc.
<EduardeCalibal> Esta pianinho.
<EduardeCalibal> Dá boot e menos de um minuto.
<EduardeCalibal> Para o pc que é esta ótimo.
<andretyn> EduardeCalibal, acho q era linux mesmo, o microkernel não saiu, tem bsd para o debian, eu acho
<xispirito> FreeBSD
<andretyn> xispirito, :P
<Stockholder> boa noite
<xispirito> e já tem o Hurd(microkernel) também
<andretyn> boa
<xispirito> mas nunca experimentei
<xispirito> noite
<EduardeCalibal> Vou pesquisar mais sobre isso, mas acho que para esse K6 o kernel esta legal.  Não estou rodando em um 386 nem nada.  :D
<andretyn> xispirito, mas tah beta, muito crua ainda para usar...
<xispirito> andretyn, deve estar
<LACabeza> quando tem uma regra do iptables assim " -m state --state ! ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j DROP"
<LACabeza> quer dizer que vai dropar qualquer conexão que o estado não for ESTABLISHED,RELATED certo?
<lulamolusco> LACabeza, sim
<platao> boa noite, feliz dia das crianças para todos.
<andretyn> Boa, platao
<platao> :P
<Maninho> lol
<LACabeza> hmm, é que na verdade, tava dando um warning avisando que " --option ! this " estava obsoleto
<LACabeza> e que agora tem que usar " ! --option this "
<lulamolusco> sim
<lulamolusco> vi isso agora
<LACabeza> ah, mas depois que coloquei essa regra pra dropar conexão, não consigo mais usar ssh
<platao> para quem gosta de games, fiz um post la no forum Ubuntu sobre o mame+wahcade quem quiser conferir aqui; http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,87662.0.html
<LACabeza> se eu quiser colocar uma regra falando que o ip X vai poder estabelecer conexão, como ficaria, mais ou menos?
<xispirito> mame =)
<LACabeza> iptables -A INPUT -m state --state NEW -s x.x.x.x -j ACCEPT ?
<xispirito> eu sou fã do mame
<LACabeza> bem, bora testar ^^
<platao> ehehehhe e bom pra descontrair nao?
<xispirito> ótimo, e relembra muito meus áureos tempos de street fighter nos arcades
<platao> O Wahcade e um front end para maquinas arcade que funciona tbm no desktop
<platao> sim bons tempos
<xispirito> não conheço este Wahcade, depois vou conferir
<platao> eu estava usando o gmameui
<LACabeza> hmm, acho que só agora que eu entendi a coisa (provavelmente) mais basica de iptables
<LACabeza> eu achava que primeiro nós bloqueavamos tudo e depois liberavamos
<xispirito> platao, eu uso o xterm =)
<LACabeza> mas é o contrario ^^
<EduardeCalibal> Bá, mame me lembrou Cadilacs e Dinossauros.
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<xispirito> LACabeza, eu faço do primeiro jeito
<platao> mas na versao natty ficou um pouco problematico entao encontrei o wahcade que e um clone do mamewah
<xispirito> bloqueio e libero o que precisa
<LACabeza> uai, mas se vc colocar um accept depois drop, funciona?
<LACabeza> ou vc não usa -A e sim -I ?
<xispirito> a última regra é a que vale =)
<xispirito> primeiro DROP em tudo, depois os ACCEPT
<LACabeza> não entendi... mas deixa pra la, se não eu me perco ^^
<LACabeza> aqui no meu caso eu vi que seu der ACCEPT depois do DROP não funciona
<LACabeza> não sei pq, depois eu vejo
<xispirito> é simples, o arquivo é lido pelo netfilter de cima para baixo, e a última regra que bater com o pacote é a que ele vai usar
<platao> Fiz tbm um para o Kega-Fusion pra quem gosta de Mega drive, http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,87385.0.html
<LACabeza> netfilter é o mesmo que iptables?
<xispirito> iptables é interface de configuração para o netfilter, que é o firewall mesmo
<LACabeza> hmm
<LACabeza> mas tipo, to ficando satisfeito...
<LACabeza> pq eu tenho um script aqui de iptables que peguei no focalinux há tempos e nunca tinha conseguido fazer funcionar
<platao> E um para quem curte o playstation http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,87806.0.html
<LACabeza> agora eu to... sinal de que eu to melhorando o/
<xispirito> só a prática nos leva a perfeição =)
<LACabeza> sim, é igual sexo, só aprende fazendo...
<xispirito> sim
<platao> !
<LACabeza> to vendo aqui... "Proteção contra ping da morte"
<platao> >)
<LACabeza> o que seria isso?
 * peregrinator_six ...
<LACabeza> alias, deixa eu ver no google o/
<xispirito> isso é do tempo dos win98
<LACabeza> e Sys-flood?
<LACabeza> ainda é comum?
<EduardeCalibal> Não sei bem ao certo mas acho que isso afetou o XP também...
<LACabeza> bem, na verdade, não preciso me preocupar com isso
<LACabeza> não agora
<pedro> Ola pessoal, estou com um problema, baixei uma livraria que ta no formato .tar.gz, alguem pode me falar como instalo?
<pedro> sou novo com o ubuntu, e preciso muito resolver essa duvida
<platao> pedro aqui http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,80944.0.html
<pedro> obrigado platao
<platao> <pedro> se precisar de apostilas e dicas aqui; http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,79368.msg440997.html#msg440997
<pedro> então, é que assim
<pedro> faço faculdade
<pedro> e to participando da equipe de futebol de robos
<pedro> eu vou mecher com a parte de simulação 3d
<pedro> e para rodar o programa, é necessário um monte de livrarias
<pedro> no synaptic eu achei varias delas
<pedro> e ja instalei
<pedro> só que algumas só acho na net mesmo
<pedro> e ta no formato .tar.gz
<platao> vc precisa instalar essa s libs somente? como que é?
<platao> do contrario vc pode ir no synaptic mesmo e procurar a partir de la
<platao> em libs
<pedro> daí tipo
<pedro> eu sigo os passos que eu aprendi
<platao> esses tempos atras um cara estava perguntando sobre coisas relacionadas ao que vc estavafalando mas era um tipo de game de robos da falcul
<pedro> cd (o local que ta o arquivo extraido)
<pedro> depois ./configure
<pedro> e quando eu do um make
<pedro> em seguida
<pedro> olha a msg que aparece
<pedro>  estou com um problema, baixei uma livraria que ta no formato .tar.gz, alguem pode me falar como instalo?
<pedro> mal, não copiei
<pedro> make: *** Nenhum alvo indicado e nenhum arquivo make encontrado.  Pare.
<platao> entao vc tem que ler o radme
<platao> e tem que estar dentro da pasta
<platao> read-me*
<pedro> certo
<pedro> vou dar uma olhada
<pedro> olha o que é que eu to tentando instalar
<pedro> http://sourceforge.net/projects/spades-sim/files/Full%20SPADES%20System/1.10/spades-1.10.tar.gz/download
<pedro> tem como vc dar uma olhada no arquivo?
<pedro> estranho que eu li o install, e é os comandos que eu to usando mesmo
<pedro> ./configure
<pedro> is used to configure the package. There are a number of options to
<pedro> enable/disable parts of the system. Please let us know at
<pedro> spades-devel@lists.sourceforge.net if you have a problem.
<pedro> make
<pedro> Compilies the package. Once again if you encounter compiliation
<pedro> problems, please let us know at spades-devel@lists.sourceforge.net
<pedro> make install
<pedro> Installs the files (based on the prefix specified in configure). You
<pedro> do not need to install the files in order to run, but you probably
<pedro> want to use libtool to link to the libraries in that case.
<pedro> ./configure make e make install
<pedro> :(
<pedro> platao ?
<pedro> acho que vou tentar reiniciar
<platao> pedro?
<platao> aff
<platao> :)
<platao> ........
<platao> WTFBBQ
#ubuntu-br 2011-10-13
<megaware> boa noite ,,será que alguem sabe me dizer se na distribuição ubuntu 11.10 tem a opção de instalação ao lado do win??? ou se nessa versão é preciso criar uma antes de instalar??
<peregrinator_six> megaware, é igual o 11.04
<peregrinator_six> Boa noite.
<megaware> oi só um minuto ,,ok
<peregrinator_six> megaware, http://ubuntued.info/como-instalar-o-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal
<peregrinator_six> mesmos procedimentos.
<peregrinator_six> :)
<megaware> opa ,, desculpe a  de mora   eu fui fazer uma pipoca pro meu sobrinho   ...
<megaware> ja me aconteceu de tentar instalar o os pinguy e me aconteceu o mesmo ,, só aparece a opção de apagar win, ou particionamento manual ,,e agora co o ub 11.10   tbm...
<Ricardo__> faz manual
<Ricardo__> nao tem como errar
<mateusjmf> boa noite!
<Ricardo__> eu ja deixo pronto via gparted
<Ricardo__> uma particao sempre
<Ricardo__> ae ponho manual e é um abraço
<mateusjmf> estou usando o ubuntu 11.04 com unity e quando usei o efeito cubo do compiz ele desabilitou os botões das janelas (fechar, maximizar e minimizar) tem como voltar eles?
<Ricardo__> galo veio nao usa compiz usa metacity
<mateusjmf> essa eu não sabia! tem como voltar os botões e usar o metacity
<mateusjmf> sem os botões fica foda de usar! tem como resolver?
<mateusjmf> ou tem que formatar
<Ernandes> bom tempos do format c:
<Ernandes> hehe
<peregrinator_six> galo veio não usa metacity usa sheel purinho e sem mistura. :P
<mateusjmf> mas tem como resolver agora?
<megaware> então galera ,, eu tava lendo o link acima onde eu acho que aprendí como particionar para instalar ,,, mas alí dizia que o hd só tem 4 partições primarias,,, mas o win ja não usa duas ,,, como criar mais3?
<megaware> o win não deixa uma primária pra swap??
<omelete> tem primaria extendida
<omelete> logica
<omelete> diabos nunca entendi isso direito
<omelete> falando em hd
<omelete> qual sistema de arquivos colocar em ssd?
<Ernandes> aquele q for necessarioo
<megaware> ahh ...aí galera mais uma dúvida,, tenho um hd sata 2 . fica mais rápido dividir a instalação em dois hd´s ? dois sata 2 ou um sata 2 e um usb??
<megaware> e aí ,, galera alguém sabe ou é uma pergunta idiota q não merece resposta??
<Ernandes> coloca td no mesmo hd
<Ernandes> manda bala
<Ernandes> fight!
<Ernandes> hehe
<megaware> é
<iAnds> boa noite a todos, pessoal  eu tava mexendo nas conf. do compiz  e agora  a barra lateral e superior sumiram, alguem poderia me ajudar?
<iAnds> um de talhe: eu nao uso o Unity
<iAnds> alguem?
<iAnds> todas as janelas e programas estao sem a barra leteralk e  barra superior
<iAnds> ninguem?
<hapy> iAnds, tem umas pastas/arquivos q vc apaga na pasta pessoal q volta ao normal, porem nao me recordo qual :S
<LACabeza> eaew pessoal
<Ernandes> vcs precisam usar o git pra controlar o/etc
<iAnd> apaguei a pasta   .compiz   usando o nautilus  mas não resolveu o problema
<iAnd> acho q vou ter q formatar mesmo
<iAnd> boa noite ,  pessoal  mexi nas configuraçoes do compiz  e  a gora as barras  superior e lateral sumiram, alguem sabe como faço pra elas voltarem?  as opçoes que eu tinha selecionado no compiz já voltei todas
<iAnd> tembem já apaguei a pasta  .compiz    usando o nautilus, mas nao deu jeito
<iAnd> nao uso o Unity, uso o 'ubuntu classic'
<iAnd> akguem?
<iAnd> alguem?
<iAnd> boa noite ,  pessoal  mexi nas configuraçoes do compiz  e  a gora as barras  superior e lateral sumiram, alguem sabe como faço pra elas voltarem?  as opçoes que eu tinha selecionado no compiz já desmarquei todas
<iAnd> vi no ubuntu forum um tal de unity reset,  mas nao uso o unity,  uso o ''ubuntu classic''
<iAnd> ninguem sabe?
<iAnd> tem alguem  nesse canal?
<hapy> iAnd,
<hapy> iAnd, cria um novo usuário
<hapy> vai voltar ao normal no outro user
<peregrinator_six> reseta o unity..
<iAnd> hapy: mas tem como deletar o user atual?
<hapy> iAnd, tem
<iAnd> peregrinator_six: nao uso o unity,  estou usando o ubuntu classic
<peregrinator_six> iAnd, então reseta ele uai...
<iAnd> peregrinator_six: como?
<peregrinator_six> agora não posso procurar, to com a banda ocupada aqui com dl..
<iAnd> ok, grato pela atençao
<peregrinator_six>  se puder esperar lhe ajudo, mas, tem coisa ai pela net...
<iAnd> criando um novo usuario, terei acosso acesso aos programas atuais?
<peregrinator_six> creio que só se você der permissão.
<peregrinator_six> iAnd, http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=82719.0
<iAnd_> hapy: alterou varias coisas, inclusive o painel inferior que eu tinha retirado ha tempos , mas o problema perssiste
<iAnd_> acho q  vou logo criar outro user,
<barna> boa noite!
<peregrinator_six> \p/
<peregrinator_six> \o/
<barna> alguem manja de configurar QoS de roteador/modem?
<peregrinator_six> barna, boa noite patrão, cade meu presente...?!
<barna> KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKk
<barna> boa noite peregrinator_six
<barna> ontem com a chuva q caiu aki queimou o meu modem/roteador! ai comprei um novo hoje com QoS pra controlar a banda!
<barna> mas num tenho nem ideia de como começar! alguem pode me dar uma luz???
<peregrinator_six> eita, acabei de ouvir sobre agora na band news...
<peregrinator_six> apagão né...?!
<peregrinator_six> estado todo... nossa.
<barna> em bh?
<peregrinator_six> :O
<peregrinator_six> isso ai!
<barna> sim, ficamos horas sem luz!
<barna> foi sinistro!
<peregrinator_six> é mano, se prepara pra o verão... :S
<barna> hehehehehehee
<naufragoweb> pior que tá só começando mesmo
<barna> pensamos nisso ontem!
<peregrinator_six> no-break neles mano!
<peregrinator_six> :P
<naufragoweb> barna, qual roteador que é?
<barna> intelbras 1220
<barna> naufragoweb, alguma idea?
<naufragoweb> um momento, barna.... conexão discada é um inferno!
<naufragoweb> nada abre aqui....
<barna> nossa!
<barna> ok, valeu!
<spiga> lol..
<barna> se vc souber de algo me da um toque!
<naufragoweb> o barna... confere ae pra mim.... GKM 1220 modem adsl2+ ou GKM 1220 E modem adsl2+ ???
<barna> primeira opção!
<barna> aki na caixa ta escrito: intelbras gkm 1220 modem adsl 2+
<naufragoweb> voce já entrou nas configurações dele?
<barna> http://www.intelbras.com.br/Produtos/Redes/Banda-larga/ADSL/GKM-1220-Modem-ADSL2
<barna> sim, entrei e configurei a oi-velox ppoe etc....
<naufragoweb> pq aqui no site da intelbras não consta esse modelo tendo controle de QoS
<barna> entra no link q mandei!
<barna> é o q acabei de comprar/instalar! lá fala o QoS, na caixa tb tem escrito!
<xGrind> será que vao atrasar pra lançar o ubuntu 11.10? :D
<naufragoweb> www.intelbras.com.br/arquivos/index.php?id=1629&idm=1&count=1
<naufragoweb> veja se esse link vai baixar um pdf pra voce
<barna> sim, ele baixou o pdf, do 1210 (versão anterior) vou ver se consigo com ele!
<naufragoweb> blz
<Kakinho> Boa noite, alguem sabe dizer a que horas será liberado o Oneiric Final pra download?
<barna> nossa, nesse pdf ele fala um tanto de coisas e num diz nada!
<barna> Kakinho, o peregrinator_six deve saber!
<naufragoweb> hehehehehehehe
<barna> eu baixei o pdf do 1220, fala um monte de coisas e eu num entendi nada!!!
<naufragoweb> pois é barna..... foi o que eu achei... e é referenciado pelo GKM 1220 Q
<barna> http://www.intelbras.com.br/arquivos/index.php?id=2245&idm=1&count=1
<naufragoweb> na real, para fazer QoS funcional, só usando um roteador mesmo... ou um Ubuntu Server
<barna> ele tem um milhão de opções q eu num tenho nem ideia do q colocar!
<naufragoweb> nunca consegui fazer com modens
<barna> mas ele ta fazendo a função de roteador tb!
<naufragoweb> pois é... mas geralmente não funciona como deveria
<barna> liguei ele num hub/wireless onde liga todos os comps da casa!
<naufragoweb> o hub não tem essa função?
<barna> nops,
<peregrinator_six> barna, com certeza eu sei, a canonical me contou em exclusividade, quer saber..?!
<peregrinator_six> barna, ela mandou dizer que lançará quando ela quiser! :P
<barna> KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKkk
<naufragoweb> hehehehehe
<naufragoweb> calma gente... sempre atraza mesmo
<naufragoweb> o cara responsavel por upar a nova iso foi tirar um cochilo
<SuBmUnDo> alguem tem alguma ideia como se configura o evolution para o hotmail?
<barna_> reiniciei o modem aki pra testar!
<barna_> SuBmUnDo, com gmail aki ele funfa 100%!
<SuBmUnDo> barna, como hotmail nao ta indo
<naufragoweb> sugestão? usem o thunderbird
<SuBmUnDo> naufragoweb, vou tentar
<naufragoweb> nele funciona perfeito
<barna_> no hotmail num tem as confs q vc tem q colocar?
<barna_> no gmail tem as confs, tipo, tipo de altenticação etc....
<SuBmUnDo> fica pop3.live.com e pede a senha mas da erro todas as vezes
<barna_> isso é o q o hotmail falow q tem q usar?
<barna_> SuBmUnDo, v se isso ajuda!
<barna_> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Configurando-contas-do-Hotmail-e-Yahoo-no-Evolution
<SuBmUnDo> vi neste site mesmo
<SuBmUnDo> nao funciona
<barna_> e esse? http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/Webmails/hotmail-no-evolution
<SuBmUnDo> hehehe é a mesma coisa
<barna_> osso q os kras da hotmail gostão de mudar as confs sempre, ai sempre fica dando pau!
<barna_> vou entrar no hotmail e ver se eles tem alguma info!
<naufragoweb> por isso que eu cancelei meu hotmail e fiz uma conta no gmail
<SuBmUnDo> blz
<Maninho> 0.0, tenho uma conta no live.ru faz uns 4 anos e nunca deu pau
<barna_> eu tenho hotmail desda decada de 90, sempre deu pau!
<barna_> agora uso ele pre lixo-eletronico!
<naufragoweb> é... as do hotmail.com sempre dão problemas
<Maninho> 0.0
<barna_> é o q ele é!
<peregrinator_six> uahsuahsha
<peregrinator_six> :P
<barna_> *pra
<Maninho> apenas uso sera esse o problema de nao dar problema?
<naufragoweb> não... meus clientes também só usam... e vivem com problemas
<naufragoweb> digamos que voce é um sortudo
<Maninho> clientes nao sabe usar
<Maninho> hehehe
<naufragoweb> hehehehe
<naufragoweb> boa argumentação
<xmazinha> boa noite
<xmazinha> hoje sai o ubuntu né? rs
<Maninho> =P
<naufragoweb> hehehehehe... esperamos que saia
<Maninho> ixi pelo topic "|| Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal saiu!! -"
<Maninho> topic desatualizado = ninguem pra atualizar
<barna_> SuBmUnDo, lembrei de uma coisa! no gmail vc tem q entrar nele pela pagina web e liberar o pop etc pra poder usar o evolucion
<naufragoweb> oia a pergunta no #ubuntu : do we get 11.10 at midnight?
<barna_> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<barna_> SuBmUnDo, da uma lida na gambs q o thunderbird usa! derepente te ajuda!
<barna_> http://br.mozdev.org/thunderbird/hotmail
<naufragoweb> oia a resposta do cara: ele disse que estava finalizando o anuncio da nova versão, ae disse:  within the next 24 hours, if all goes to plan..
<naufragoweb> "dentro das proximas 24 hrs..."
<xGrind> os caras sao chatos kk
<xGrind> oq custa esperar?
<naufragoweb> pois é... hehehehehe
<xGrind> cjs> Where do I get a 32-bit alternate install CD for Ubuntu 11.10?
<xGrind> espera porra kk
<naufragoweb> hahahahahaha
<barna_> desisto desse QoS, vo janta!
<naufragoweb> opa... boa pedida... vou comer alguma coisa também
 * peregrinator_six BRASIL, SIL, SIL... http://ebooksgratis.com.br/informacao-e-cultura/papo-cabeca/papo-cabeca-professora-explica-a-situacao-da-educacao-no-pais-aos-nobres-parlamentares-video/
<xGrind> naufragoweb; http://thisisthecountdown.com/
<naufragoweb> ?????????????????
 * peregrinator_six naufragoweb, tá ai o pais que se ama... :P
<naufragoweb> não entendi, xGrind
<naufragoweb>  falta ainda 1 dia?
<xGrind> naufragoweb; nao sei se é oficial
<xmazinha> acho que vou baixar a 10.04 viu.
<xGrind> xmazinha; pq?
<xmazinha> é LTS
<naufragoweb> se voce quer estabilidade, vai de LTS mesmo
<xGrind> xmazinha; cabei de ver cheio de gente dizendo q a melhor versao do ubuntu foi a 10.10
<xGrind> q deveria ter sido LTS
<naufragoweb> pq a 11.10 não é LTS
<xGrind> eu testei o xubuntu 11.10 anteontem
<xmazinha> eu sei
<xmazinha> só a 12.04
<xGrind> ta bom. rapidao, bem estavel
<xmazinha> tá longe..
<xmazinha> não vou ficar por muito tempo com ubuntu mesmo.
<xGrind> vai usar oq
<xmazinha> não sei
<xGrind> e pq vai mudar?
<xmazinha> porque sim rs
<xGrind> xmazinha; ja usou mageia?
<xmazinha> não
<naufragoweb> xmazinha, vc veio até aqui só pra dizer que não vai ficar com o Ubuntu?
<xmazinha> naufragoweb: não
<xmazinha> de onde tirou isso? tsc,,
<xGrind> xmazinha> não vou ficar por muito tempo com ubuntu mesmo.
<naufragoweb> estou lendo o que vc escreveu e ainda não descobri o que vc quer
<xGrind> eu comecei com ubuntu 9.10, depois fui pra xubuntu 9.10, 10.04, 10.10, 11.04, mageia I, xubuntu 11.04
<xGrind> e to esperando o 11.10. =)
<xmazinha> quero nada  :)
<xGrind> nao tem como. ubuntu hj é a melhor distro. o mark esta fazendo consegui fazer oq sempre quis, passar o Mac
<xGrind> e ta chegando la. olha o tanto q o ubuntu evoluiu, comparando as outras distros
<xmazinha> hahaha
<xmazinha> certo
<xGrind> xmazinha; vc usa oq?
<xmazinha> xGrind: to com o ubuntu, aprendendo umas coisas.
<xGrind> usa windows ne?
<xmazinha> também
<xGrind> naufragoweb; windows user
<xGrind> sabia ;x
<xmazinha> tá falando besteira.
<xGrind> kk
<xGrind> pq?
<xGrind> illuminarch; eae ow poeta
<naufragoweb> é a primeira vez que vc vem aqui nesse canal?
<xmazinha> não
<illuminarch> xGrind kkkkkkkkkkk
<naufragoweb> hummmm
<xGrind> illuminarch; o sempre update ta desatualizado hein ;x
<xGrind> quasesempreupdate*
<xGrind> kk
<illuminarch> verdade
<illuminarch> falta de tempo
<Celsinho> xGrind, oba!
<Celsinho> :)
<Celsinho> boa noite a todos!
<xGrind> Celsinho; eae
<illuminarch> boa noite Celsinho
<xGrind> illuminarch; esse seu skype bugado kk
<illuminarch> nao tem bug
<illuminarch> to em outra chamada
<Celsinho> xGrind, illuminarch, beleza?
<illuminarch> Celsinho opaaaa tudo certinho
<Celsinho> =]
<Celsinho> e o ubuntu? quando vem?
<Celsinho> :)
<hapy> !11.10
<Celsinho> haha
<ubottu-br> Factoid '11.10' not found
<xGrind> Celsinho; sai hj . dia 13
<xGrind> mas ainda nao foi lançado
<Celsinho> é
<Celsinho> :)
<Celsinho> achei que iria lançar meia noite
<Celsinho> :)
<Celsinho> xGrind, porque sera que não lançaram as 00 ?
<xGrind> Celsinho; nem sei. tb to na espera. olha isso nao sei se é oficial
<illuminarch> porque o pessoal pode ta dormindo Celsinho :)
<xGrind> http://thisisthecountdown.com/
<Celsinho> kkk
<Celsinho> xGrind, acho que é não!
<Celsinho> seila néh, era pra ja ter saido néh!
<Celsinho> mas, as vezes mais na madrugada eles lançam!
<Celsinho> :)
<Celsinho> vai continuar o unity ?
<xGrind> uhum
<xGrind> só que agora nao tem o classic. ou vai ser unity 3D, ou unity 2D
<xGrind> e agora com gnome 3
<Celsinho> hum,
<Celsinho> voce vai usar qual?
<Celsinho> 3d ou 2d?
<Celsinho> :D
<Celsinho> rs
<Celsinho> aqui no 11.04 eu estou usando o ubuntu classico
<Celsinho> :)
<xGrind> Celsinho; eu uso xubuntu. prefiro xfce =)
<Celsinho> hum,
<Celsinho> tem screenshot sua?
<xGrind> Celsinho; http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/capturadetela-13-10-2011-011830.php
<Celsinho> legal
<Celsinho> :)
<xGrind> Celsinho; ate o proprio Linux Torvalds ta usando xfce
<xGrind> ele nao gostou do rumo q o gnome levou
<Celsinho> hum,
<Celsinho> qual rumo o gnome levou ?
<xGrind> Celsinho; nao viu o gnome 3 ainda?
<xGrind> olha q frescura
<Celsinho> não vi não!
<xGrind> xfce tava ficando com o mesmo peso do gnome 2
<xGrind> saiu o gnome 3 e aumentou pra caramba o consumo de ram/processador
<xGrind> agora o unity consome ainda mais
<xGrind> vi em um site, nao lembro onde a quantidade q precisa
<Celsinho> :/
<Celsinho> o negocio é comprar um tablet
<Celsinho> e ja era
<Celsinho> :)
<xGrind> kk
<xGrind> Celsinho; vi uma entrevista com o Linus Torvalds. ele nao gosta de tablet
<Celsinho> porque /
<xGrind> Celsinho; ele disse q o tablet e' muito grande pra por no bolso
<xGrind> ele prefere mesmo é algo q tem monitor e teclado. um desktop
<xGrind> e qndo vai viajar. um notebook ou celular
<sleepwalker_> ola
<moskvat> preciso de um mega help
<Celsinho> bom dia!
<moskvat> instalei o centos 5.5 e ele simplesmente não pega ip nem manual nem por dhcp
<moskvat> instalei a versão 6 e funciona, fedora,ubuntu, debian tudo ok, será que é problema no kernel?
<Celsinho> !11.10
<ubottu-br> Factoid '11.10' not found
<Celsinho> !11.04
<ubottu-br> Factoid '11.04' not found
<edson> Bom dia.
<edson> a quem interessar... http://thisisthecountdown.com/
<Celsinho> http://thisisthecountdown.com/
<arcaico> bom dia, eu preciso iniciar dois softwares antes de iniciar a tela de login gráfica
<arcaico> alguém poderia me ajudar?
<arcaico> cada software em um terminal diferente
<Khyron_> q raio de lin e esse??
<Khyron_> link
<Khyron_> edson
<arcaico> onde que fica o inittab do ubuntu?
<arcaico> ja nao sei onde fica mais nda no ubuntu
<arcaico> lol
<Khyron_> celsinho
<Khyron_> alguem conhece algum bom editor de video?
<Khyron_> preciso editar uns videos para colocar no utub
<Khyron_> bom dia
<timoteoramos> Khyron_, bom dia :)
<Khyron_> opas
<Khyron_> por acaso vc conhece algum editor de video bom
<timoteoramos> nem tenho
<timoteoramos> na verdade eu nem conheço editores de video bons no linux
<Khyron_> alguem aqui conhece algum editor de video para ubuntu??
<Celsinho> Khyron_, vai no central de programas do ubuntu, e digita youtube, vai aparecer uma lista, com o nome do programa e a descrição do mesmo embaixo!
<Celsinho> OpenShot Editor De Video, tem la!
<Khyron_> nao tem
<Khyron_> quero editar video
<Khyron_> nao quero baixar video
<Celsinho> está falando que é editor de video!
<rogerio> Bom dia ja saiu a versão final do ubuntu 11.10 ?
<rodman> bom dia
<rogerio> Os links desta pagina são a versão final "http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/" ?
<Celsinho> http://thisisthecountdown.com/
<Celsinho> não sei se é oficial, mas .. .
<Celsinho> umas 15horas vou entrar no ubuntu.com
<Celsinho> para fazer a verificação!
<moskvat> socorro meu linux não funciona dhcp
<moskvat> ele sobre o serviço mas não o cliente não pega dhcp nem na porrada
<Andre_Gondim> .op Andre_Gondim
* Andre_Gondim changed the topic of #ubuntu-br to: || Ubuntu 11.10 Oneiric Ocelot saiu!! - http://ubuntu-br.org/ -- Baixem torrents! || Canal técnico do Ubuntu em Português do Brasil || Regras do IRC: http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras || Erros/saídas de mais de 3 linhas? - !paste || Reportar um abuso? - !abuso | motivo || offtopic: ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<Andre_Gondim> .deop Andre_Gondim
<Celsinho> lanço!
<Celsinho> :)
<Celsinho> eba!
<Celsinho> :D
<Khyron_> q comando uso para saber os dados do mdu pc
<Khyron_> hardware
<LACabeza> mdu ou mtu?
<Khyron_> quero saber a memoria
<Khyron_> do meu pc
<AKQJ10> Khyron_, free -m
<omelete> Khyron_,  free -m
<omelete> lol
<Khyron_> ja achei aqui vlw
<AKQJ10> ^__^
<LACabeza> pessoal, é tenho uma rede de computadores (virtuais) que estão conectados a um servidor (virtual)...
<LACabeza> esse servidor serve o dhcp certinho, indica o gateway
<LACabeza> mas não estou conseguindo fazer ele compartinhar internet
<LACabeza> tem como fazer isso certo?
<zeRopHan> Como tira a tela preta do linux
<AKQJ10> zeRopHan, explique-se melhor. tu estas sem interface gráfica, é isso? somente terminal?
<zeRopHan> <>-AKQJ10-<>: ja arrumei aqui
<zeRopHan> to com gráficos
<zeRopHan> é que ficava tipo aquela proteção do windows
<zeRopHan> de tela
<Celsinho> pronto
<Celsinho> puxei o 11.10
<Celsinho> agora só falta gravar num cd e instalar
<Celsinho> :)
<Celsinho> rs
<Celsinho> :D
<omelete> Celsinho,  instalando aqui
<Celsinho> omelete, mudou a instalação também ?
<Celsinho> omelete, é 695,3 MB né ?
<omelete> sim
<marcus2vinicius> alguem ja teve problemas com o /dev/dsp
<marcus2vinicius> aki diz q ele noa existe
<omelete> 697.3
<omelete> 64b
<Celsinho> o meu é 32bit
<Celsinho> :)
<abr> onde baixo via torrent para amd64?
<omelete> abr,  lá o sait
<omelete> alternative donwloads
<abr> omelete ok, obrigado
<zeRopHan> como eu faço pra saber se minha máquina tem php instalado e se está rodando normal ?
<MrBoss> zeRopHan, se não me engano é o <?php php_info(); ?>
<zeRopHan> MrBoss dei localhost ta funcionando ¶=D~~
<marcus2vinicius> onde fica o /etc/rc.d/bootmisc.h
<marcus2vinicius> no ubuntu 10.10
<marcus2vinicius> ?
<marcus2vinicius> alguem sabe?
<Andre_Gondim> marcus2vinicius, fica em /etc/rc.d/bootmisc.h
<marcus2vinicius> nao existe rc.d
<marcus2vinicius> existe varios rc0.d
<marcus2vinicius> rc1.d
<marcus2vinicius> qual desses?
<Andre_Gondim> marcus2vinicius, tá e o que tu queres exatamente?
<marcus2vinicius> quero colocar uns comandos
<marcus2vinicius> para rodar no boot
<Andre_Gondim> marcus2vinicius, você usa Debian ou Ubuntui?
<Andre_Gondim> marcus2vinicius, você usa Debian ou Ubuntu?
<marcus2vinicius> ubuntu 10.10
<Andre_Gondim> marcus2vinicius, então o arquivo ẽ /etc/rc.local
<marcus2vinicius> Andre_Gondim, obrigado.
<Andre_Gondim> ;)
<marcus2vinicius> Andre_Gondim, quando eu coloco os comando no /etc/rc.local eles nao sao executados como root ou sao?
<Andre_Gondim> marcus2vinicius, sim, serão
<arcaico> como que eu verifico se um software já está instalado no apt?
<L88os1> como faço para saber com qual versão eu estou?
<marcus2vinicius> la tem uma linha exit=0 eu coloco antes ou depois?
<Andre_Gondim> arcaico, apt-cache search software
<arcaico> Andre_Gondim, isso é pra verificar se eu tenho ele no source.list, nao?
<Pskol> L88os1, cat /etc/issue
<Andre_Gondim> L88os1, lsb_ lsb_release -a
<Andre_Gondim> arcaico, sim
<marcus2vinicius> Andre_Gondim, la tem uma linha exit=0 eu coloco antes ou depois?
<arcaico> pois entao, mas eu preciso saber se ele está instalado ou nao
<Andre_Gondim> marcus2vinicius, antes
<Andre_Gondim> arcaico, dpkg -s pacote, se tiver insttalado ele descreve, senão ele diz que não está
<L88os1> o que significa Ubuntu 11.10 \n \l ?
<arcaico> thanks Andre_Gondim
<arcaico> pra verificar vários pacotes ao mesmo tempo vc tem outra solucao melhor?
<Andre_Gondim> arcaico, faça um script hehe
<arcaico> hehehe :)
<arcaico> vou fazer isso mesmo
<arcaico> vou debuia no sed
<arcaico> pra verificar se esta ou nao
<arcaico> e instalar o que preciso
<arcaico> thanks
<Celsinho> omelete, iai, como é?
 * peregrinator_six omelete SHOURYUKEN! :D
<L88os1> estou tendo algumas dificuldades de instalar um programa pelo código fonte.
<L88os1> dei o comando ./configure
<L88os1> mas não estou conseguindo instalar.
<L88os1> alguém pode me ajudar?
<MrBoss> L88os1, já instalou o compilador?
<zeRopHan[OuT]> como instala libssh no linux ?
<zeRopHan[OuT]> esse 'o link dela ja baixe como instalo agoa ? http://www.0xbadc0de.be/libssh/libssh-0.1.tgz
<vinicius_> onde eu devo plugar o pulg banana da pulseira anti estatica ?
<nat_> olaá boa tarde
<nat_> eu instalei o ubuntu 11.04
<nat_> e agora saiu o ubuntu 11.10
<nat_> se eu for atualizar perderei o que tenho instalado no pc como fotos musicas
<nat_> 11.10
<Andre_Gondim> nat_, não
<nat_> então eu posso atualizar
<zeRopHan[OuT]> claro
<zeRopHan[OuT]> :D
<nat_> hj eu fui fazer atualização e vi que o ubuntu 11.10
<nat_> ja estava lá
<nat_> não perco nada
<nat_> então vou atualizar,
<nat_> esse 11.10 é bom mesmo?????????
<nat_> valeu obrigada
<zeRopHan> Quando a gente quer rodar algo debian no ubuntu o que fazemos ?
<zeRopHan> Quando a gente quer rodar algo debian no ubuntu o que fazemos ?
<zeRopHan> Quando a gente quer rodar algo debian no ubuntu o que fazemos ?
<rodr1go> zeRopHan, man dpkg
<zeRopHan> rodr1go,  ?
<rodr1go> vejo no guide ai
<rodr1go> acredito que seja algo do tipo dpkg -i package.deb
<rodr1go> algo assim
<EduardeCalibal> zeRopHan, não entendi sua pergunta (spam).  O que quer dizer?
<EduardeCalibal> Alguém saberia me informar se consigo fazer a seguinte gambiarra que estou matutando aqui...
<EduardeCalibal> Preciso que uma pasta aponte sempre para a data atual em uma árvore de diretórios que tem pastas para as datas.
<EduardeCalibal> Como uma ligação dinâmica automática.
<EduardeCalibal> Sabem me dizer se o sistema já tem isso ou se terei que criar um script para este fim?
<Doomtron> EduardeCalibal: cron + ln
<EduardeCalibal> Bom, eu incluiria isso na mesma categoria de um script.
<EduardeCalibal> Pensei se não teria um tipo de ligação especial que fosse dinamica naturalmente.
<Doomtron> uma linha resolve
<EduardeCalibal> O que acontece se eu abrir algo ali e a ligação for mudada?
<Doomtron> EduardeCalibal: não entendi
<EduardeCalibal> Bom, digamos que a ligação A aponta para a pasta B, onde eu abro um arquivo, e a ligação é alterada para a pasta C.
<zeRopHan> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/THCHydra-no-GNU-Linux? alguém poderia me ajudar neste tópico, o meu problema ta la embaixo é só pra instalar a libssh
<EduardeCalibal> Este arquivo aberto perde o contato com B?
<Doomtron> EduardeCalibal: tipo, mudar a ligação enquanto o arquivo esta aberto ?
<EduardeCalibal> É.
<Doomtron> não sei, vo ve aqui
<EduardeCalibal> zeRopHan, instalar é uma idéia de pacotes e um arquivo compactado não seria instalado.
<EduardeCalibal> Pode copiar ele para onde quiser, vou ver mais detalhes ali.
<EduardeCalibal> Ali ele fala para descompactar ele usando o comando "tar -zxvf libssh-0.11.tgz -C /usr/local/src"
<Doomtron> ele muda
<EduardeCalibal> Que vai jogar o conteúdo dentro do /usr/local/src
<Doomtron> quando salvar, ele vai salvar em C
<zeRopHan> EduardeCalibal,  consegui aqui tnx
<zeRopHan> vlw man
<EduardeCalibal> Beleza.
<EduardeCalibal> Doomtron, esse é um dos problemas.
<EduardeCalibal> Preciso de uma alternativa a ligação simbólica então...
<Doomtron> EduardeCalibal: pq ? vc quer que ele salve na data anterior ?
<Doomtron> alguem trabalha a meia-noite ?
<EduardeCalibal> Não...  Quero que ele salve na origem dele.
<EduardeCalibal> Sim, alguém trabalha meia noite.
<Doomtron> hmm
<EduardeCalibal> Quero algo do tipo, vai no desktop e a pasta aponta sempre hoje.
<Doomtron> isso da
<EduardeCalibal> Quando vai salvar sempre vai na mesma pasta.
<Doomtron> ai complica
<EduardeCalibal> Daria se não ocorrece isso dele mudar quando a ligação mudar.
<EduardeCalibal> Vou bolar algo em C, acho...
<EduardeCalibal> Depois vejo isso.  Valeu.
<Doomtron> é, ai acho que vai ter que apelar pra script
<EduardeCalibal> Ok.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<Doomtron> EduardeCalibal: tava pensando aqui, vc pode usar atalho ao inves de link
<Doomtron> ai acho que da
<EduardeCalibal> Hum...  E como se cria esse negócio?
<Doomtron> não sei
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<Doomtron> hehe
<Doomtron> tipo
<Doomtron> ai eu acho que fica dependente do DE que a pessoa vai usar
<Doomtron> acho que da pra criar atalho no nautilus
<Doomtron> ai olha como ele é por dentro
<EduardeCalibal> Sei que tem como criar no gnome, acho que é do nautilus mesmo.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas quando tentei automatizar isso não me dei muito não.
<Doomtron> .desktop
<Doomtron> vo instala o nautilus aqui pra testar
<EduardeCalibal> Achei o gnome-desktop-item-edit mas ele é manual...
<Doomtron> EduardeCalibal: li aqui que essa funcionalidade é provida pelo Xorg
<EduardeCalibal> Sempre achei que fosse do nautilus por que quando reseta o nautilus o desktop desaparece.
<vinicius_> Onde coloca o plug da pulseira anti estatica para ele funcionar? é plug não jacaré
<EduardeCalibal> Aterramento.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas cuidado para não tocar em nada energizado.
<EduardeCalibal> Por que ai você será o aterramento.
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<Doomtron> estranho
<Doomtron> não to conseguindo criar o atalho
<EduardeCalibal> A mão você diz ou usando o mouse?
<EduardeCalibal> A mão, digo com um comando...
<EduardeCalibal> Vou ter que sair...  AFK
<Doomtron> blz
<zeRopHan> comeh que eu localizado onde um programa ta instalado
<zeRopHan> qual pasta
<Shun_RS> Boa tarde :D
<Doomtron> zeRopHan: whereis COMANDO
<Shun_RS> Alguém já instalou o 11.10?
<LACabeza> o novo não, só o beta...
<Shun_RS> To com ele aqui, mas to com um problema =x
<Shun_RS> Tento instalar qualquer aplicativo, como o chrome e o Opera, baixo eles na versão ubuntu e da erro interno na central na programas :(
<rogerio> Pessoal alguém pode me dizer por favor como uma os ícones e os temas ?  no ubuntu 11.10?
<emilioduarte> ? como
<AKQJ10> rogerio, gnome-appearance-properties
<AKQJ10> rogerio, o esquema é só personalizar (botão) o tema que escolheres
<vinicius_> o que é um aterramento ?
<^tortu> foda-se
<^tortu> o sistema
<zeRopHan> o arquivo /usr/bin/sftp nao tem extensao .h o que fazer ?
<zeRopHan> /usr/bin/sftp:299:3: error: stray ‘\264’ in program
<zeRopHan> /usr/bin/sftp:299:3: error: stray ‘\200’ in program
<AKQJ10> vinicius_, ¬¬
<AKQJ10> ^tortu, desde que seja proprietário..
<AKQJ10> zeRopHan, qual é o problema?
<AKQJ10> zeRopHan, extensão .h geralmente informa que o conteúdo é de uma biblioteca/cabeçalho
<AKQJ10> zeRopHan, quando precisares de blocos de definição para funções ou constantes em tuas aplicações c/c++ vais usar muitos arquivos.h..
<zeRopHan> AKQJ10,  to tentando compilar um arquivo c
<zeRopHan> so que essa lib ae
<zeRopHan> ta errada
<zeRopHan> deixa pra la
<zeRopHan> vou banhar
<zeRopHan> doendo a cabeça
<AKQJ10> zeRopHan, libs geralmente ficam em /usr/include/
<AKQJ10> zeRopHan, binários em /usr/bin ou /bin dependendo da prioridade do mesmo no sistema (ou da instalação - tudo uma questão de necessidades)
<vinicius_> como faço um aterramento para conectar uma pulseira anti estatica ?
<Andre_Gondim> vinicius_,  o que isso tem a ver com Ubuntu?
<vinicius_> é que não sei outro lugar onde as pessoas podem me ajudar
<Doomtron> vinicius_: enfia uma barra de cobre no chão engata no plug da pulseira e pronto
<Andre_Gondim> vinicius_, técnico da sua confiança? eletricista?
<vinicius_> Andre, é que eu queria alguma coisa rapida, Doomtron, obrigado.
<Nisk> Pessoal, uso o Kubuntu 11.10 32 bits (Baixei a versão beta 2 na época), eu preciso baixar a versão que saiu hoje?
<Andre_Gondim> Nisk, não, é só atualizar e já estarás na versão final
<Nisk> Como atualizo? (apt-get update && dist-upgrade?)
<vinicius_> o codigo é: update-manager -d
<MrBoss> pra ver a versão do ubuntu como é?
<Nisk> O programa 'update-manager' não está instalado no momento.  Você pode instalá-lo digitando: sudo apt-get install update-manager
<Nisk> Instalo ele? :s
<Doomtron> Nisk: claro
<vinicius_> apt-get update atualiza os repositorios, apt-get upgrade atualiza o sistema e update-manager  -d atualiza para proxima versão
<Doomtron> Nisk: mas eu acho que aquele comando que vc boto ali funciona
<Doomtron> hmm
<Nisk> Eu já tentei... não há nenhuma atualização disponivel
<vinicius_> instala o update-mamager
<Nisk> Instalando...
<vinicius_> =D
<Nisk> instalado
<Nisk> pediu pra reiniciar, já volto (:
<Andre_Gondim> Nisk, sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Andre_Gondim> Nisk, caso não tenha atualização é porque já estás na mais atual
<vinicius_> tem como trocar as cores do tema no 11.10 ?
<vinicius_> sem ser indo na pasta themes e editando na mão.
<AKQJ10> vinicius_, que eu saiba, não
<AKQJ10> vinicius_, já andei procurando (tempos atrás) por algo do gênero, mas resolvi fazer a coisa no braço msm
<vinicius_> valei
<vinicius_> valeu*
<Nisk> Voltei, é não tem nada pra atualizar (:
<Nisk> Então... tenho outro problema
<default__> vcs saberiam me dizer quando sera feito o upgrade do 11.04 para 11.10
<default__> nao recebi ate agora nada
<default___> como faço po upgrade para versao 11.10
<Doomtron> default___: vc deve ser o quinto que pergunta isso hj
<solid-snake> oi garotas
<default___> desculpe
<Doomtron> sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<default___> é a anisedade
<Doomtron> hehe
<Doomtron> calma cara
<Doomtron> não to falando que não pode, só to comentando que tem uma galera perguntando isso
<solid-snake> hoje é dia =)
<Doomtron> e amanhã tbm
<solid-snake> eauauheahua
<Doomtron> só que amanhã é outro dia
<solid-snake> não se faça de salame
<Doomtron> o.o
<default___> eu achava que ele iria gerenciador de atualizaçoes nao funcionara para isso?
<default___> ?
<solid-snake> default___, to tentando entender se você perguntou ou afirmou algo
<solid-snake> o0
<Doomtron> hehe
<Doomtron> realmente ficou confuso, mas da pra entender
<Doomtron> default___: Eu acredito que ele funciona sim
<default___> calma o gerenciador de atualizações sera que vai fazer o upgrade ou nao?
<Doomtron> Pelo menos quando eu usava, ele notificava quando saia atualização da distro
<solid-snake> aaa
<solid-snake> acho que faz sim
<Celsinho> estou no 11.10
<Celsinho> está magnifico!
<Celsinho> :)
<Celsinho> muito legal!
<Celsinho> :)
<solid-snake> * xispirito :Nick/channel is temporarily unavailable
<default___> estou conseguindo
<solid-snake> e eu faço  o que?
<default___> celsinho aqui Tall
<default___> vao em sistemas
<default___> administração
<default___> e atualizar a distro
<gbs> Celsinho: estou usando o ubuntu 11.10 também, mas com gnome3
<gbs> :-)
<dozzyx> Companheiros, estou utilizando o ubuntu 11.10 (usuário novato) e ñ consigo configurar o meu e-mail (Mail for exchange). Como o Thunderbird ñ tem esta função, estou tentando pelo Evolution, mas aparece uma msg dizendo que o servidor roda Exchange 5.5 e que o Exchange Connector suporta Microsoft Exchange 2000 e 2003... Existe algum cliente de e-mail que suporte o exchange 5.5?
<Celsinho> gbs, estou usando o 11.10 mas com o unity
<Celsinho> ;)
<Celsinho> rs
<Celsinho> :D
<gbs> :-)
<gbs> Agora estou no meu asus transfomer com android3 honeycomb =p
<Celsinho> nossa, voce é chick néh
<Celsinho> rs
<Celsinho> :)
<Andre_Gondim> Celsinho, mas com o unity, como assim?
<Celsinho> Andre_Gondim, ele falo que está usando o ubuntu 11.10 com o gnome 3
<Celsinho> e eu quis dizer que estou usando o 11.10 com oque veio
<Celsinho> :)
<peregrinator_six> RSRRS
<Celsinho> não mudei nada,
<Celsinho> :)
<Celsinho> rs
<peregrinator_six> Celsinho, você também tá!
<Andre_Gondim> Celsinho, todos vem com GNOME 3
<Andre_Gondim> o Unity é algo que roda em cima do GNOME 3 ;(
<Andre_Gondim> ;)
<peregrinator_six> ele quiz dizer que tá usando o ubntu 11.10 com o gnome shell 3
<peregrinator_six> ;)
<Andre_Gondim> ah, sim
<Celsinho> ISSO!
<Celsinho> OBRIGADO!
<Celsinho> :)
<Celsinho> kkkkkkkk
<peregrinator_six> rsrrsrssrr
<peregrinator_six> é nosso!
<peregrinator_six> :)
<Celsinho> tamo junto!
<Celsinho> :)
<Celsinho[OuT]> gbs, abracos, Andre_Gondim, abracos, entorno de 00:00 estou aqui!
<Celsinho[OuT]> :)
<Celsinho[OuT]> peregrinator_six, abracos!
<Celsinho[OuT]> :)
<Andre_Gondim> flw
<gbs> flw
<botinha> Andre_Gondim, boa noite
<Andre_Gondim> boa
<botinha> Andre_Gondim, estava lendo o seu artigo o planeta e fiqui com uma dúvida
<botinha> Andre_Gondim, vc poderia sanar se possível?
<Andre_Gondim> se eu souber
<botinha> Andre_Gondim, vc disse para usar o comando Alt + F2 e digitar update-manager -d e seguir o passo a passo
<Andre_Gondim> sim
<botinha> Andre_Gondim, porem eu estou em na versao 10.10
<botinha> Andre_Gondim, tem como passar direto
<botinha> Andre_Gondim, sem usar a 11.04
<Andre_Gondim> não sei, nunca pulei versão, acho que não, cada versão é preparado para subir um nível
<botinha> Andre_Gondim, a certo
<botinha> Andre_Gondim, ir por partes, tah joiah muito obrigado pelo atenção e ajuda...
<Andre_Gondim> tipo, o negócio foi feito para funcionar assim, podes testar de outro, mas aí é você assume o risco :P
<botinha> Andre_Gondim, sim compreendo
<barna> boa noite!!!
<peregrinator_six> barna, boa noite.
<cajuuh> há alguma forma de fazer o upgrade do beta 2 do oneiric ocelot pra versão final? ou só baixando tudo de novo?
<peregrinator_six> não rapaz..
<peregrinator_six> faz o dl normal e atualizará!
<peregrinator_six> :)
<cajuuh> peregrinator_six;  valew meu filho
 * peregrinator_six O.O
<MrBoss> boa noite
<BlackFlag> Boa noite! Acabei de instalar o Ubuntu 11.10 amd64 e não consigo entrar de modo algum no GUI, nem no 2D, nem no 3D, instalei o LXDE e também não funcionou. Fiz "aptitude updade" e "aptitude upgrade", mas não tinham atualizações a serem feitas.
<MrBoss> GUI ?
<BlackFlag> Grafical User Interface
<MrBoss> vc instalou o ubuntu modo grafico e não esta carregando?
<zeRopHan> Pq quando uso um "sistema" no centos tudo fica salvo normal e no ubunto nao ?
<zeRopHan> ubuntu
<BlackFlag> instalei a versão pra PC, não a de servidor, então tem as interfaces gráficas
<barna> BlackFlag, verificou se num precisa de drivers extra pra sua placa de video?
<BlackFlag> quando eu booto, ele entra na tela de login normalmente. Depois que eu seleciono o usuário e coloco a senha, dá a impressão que vai entrar, mas depois de poucos segundos, volta pra tela de login
<BlackFlag> eu nunca tive esse problema antes. pode até ser algo assim, mas não creio nisso, porque a minha placa é uma ATI comum e não entra nem no LXDE
<barna> BlackFlag, qual a sua placa de video?
<barna> BlackFlag, nas outras versões vc tinha q instalar algum driver pra funfar o 3D etc da sua ATI?
<BlackFlag> Tinha um driver proprietário que eu instalava, mas pelo que me lembre, funcionava normalmente dem ele.
<barna> acho q pode ser ele!
<barna> vc lembra o nome do pacote?
<barna> pq o jackey num vai funfar sem gui
<BlackFlag> a placa é a Radeon 3300
<MrBoss> alguém usa o SAPgui ?
<MrBoss> alguém usa algum app similar ao ms project ?
<heylouiz> Alguem que já instalou o 11.10 conseguiu instalar o gerenciador de clipboard Diodon?
#ubuntu-br 2011-10-14
<licensed> saiu de manha foi o 1110?
<heylouiz> licensed: Acho que umas 11 hrs
<licensed> r0x
<heylouiz> Ninguem aqui usa o Diodon?
<peregrinator_six> ue não suo, nem sei o que é isso....
<peregrinator_six> *eu..
<peregrinator_six> *uso...
<heylouiz> É um gerenciador de copiar e colar (clipboard)
<heylouiz> ele faz um historico de tudo que vc copia, podendo até editar o que foi copiado, é muito util
<vitor-br> boa noite
<SuBmUnDo> boa noite
<SuBmUnDo> hehehehehehehehe
<SuBmUnDo> :)
<SuBmUnDo> heylouiz, onde tem este programa? Diodon?
<vitor-br> hehe, já atualizaram parao ubuntu?
<heylouiz> SuBmUnDo: não tem nos repositórios oficiais, precisa adicionar o PPA daqui https://launchpad.net/~diodon-team/+archive/stable
<heylouiz> só que ele diz que suporta o 11.10, mas não funciona, quando vai instalar da problema com pacotes
<MrBoss> onde mesmo eu edito o menu do boot?
<ChronosGOD> boa noite povo.
<heylouiz> Andre_Gondim: Olá, você escreveu sobre o Diodon em seu blog. Tentou instala-lo no ubuntu 11.10?
<ChronosGOD> alquem me ajuda a melhorar esse comando   grep -v ^# squid.conf_bk | grep -v$ > squid.conf
<ChronosGOD> estou querendo criar um squid.conf limpo
<ChronosGOD> ou melhor só com o que é importante
<ChronosGOD> :D
<MrBoss> pq toda vez que inicio o ubuntu ele pede pra digitar uma senha "default" ?
<mfilipe> opa! galera, como faço para abrir o dash no monitor da direita? estou usando dois monitores, mas ele abre sempre no da esquerda
<heylouiz> mfilipe: Tenta trocar eles de ordem no "Monitores", deixa o principal no da esquerda e o secundário na direita, só clicar e arrastar
<heylouiz> Consegui instalar o Diodon, quem quiser testar o software que é muito bom e estiver no ubuntu 11.10 pode instala-lo pela ppa-daily
<heylouiz> PPA -> ppa:diodon-team/daily
<heylouiz> Se estiverem em uma versão mais antiga do ubuntu recomendo fortemente que utilizem a Stable
<MrBoss> heylouiz sabes pq toda vez que inicio o ubuntu ele pede uma senha para o ficheiro "default" ?
<heylouiz> PPA Stable -> ppa:diodon-team/stable
<heylouiz> MrBoss: Antes acontecia isso comigo, acho que é quando ele conecta automaticamente na sua Wifi
<heylouiz> MrBoss: Vá em editar conexões
<heylouiz> MrBoss: Acho que isso resolve o problema :D
<heylouiz> MrBoss: Selecione sua conexão, e depois clique em "Editar", verifique se está marcado "Disponível para todos os usuários" se não estiver, marque
<heylouiz> MrBoss: Achou?
<MrBoss> heylouiz sim.
<MrBoss> vou testar
<MrBoss> to atualizando ele
<heylouiz> MrBoss: Blz, vou sair, mas espero que seu problema tenha sido resolvido
<MrBoss> valeu heylouiz
<MrBoss> o problema maior era o autocad
<MrBoss> resolvido :D sem precisar emular nada
<dozzyx> alguém já conseguiu utilizar um cliente de e-mail compatível com exchange 5.5?
<dozzyx> ?
<dozzyx>  /M alguém já conseguiu utilizar um cliente de e-mail compatível com exchange 5.5?
<dozzyx>  /MSG alguém já conseguiu utilizar um cliente de e-mail compatível com exchange 5.5?
<MrBoss> vc ja tentou o evolution dozzyx ?
<dozzyx> ops... Achei q n estava conseguindo mandar msg's... Sou novato...
<dozzyx> estou com o evolution aqui, mas ele diz q n é compativel com o exchange 5.5
<MrBoss> exchange é o serviço de e-mail da MS né?
<dozzyx> Sim.
<MrBoss> http://www.google.com.br/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=2&ved=0CC8QFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.vivaolinux.com.br%2Ftopico%2FSuporte%2FConfigurar-Microsoft-Exchange-no-Ubuntu-9.10&ei=4oGXTo-1LYXz0gHWi93cBA&usg=AFQjCNFnj4oAwjxxajzJVk_01BUe31tfXQ
<MrBoss> http://www.google.com.br/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=3&ved=0CDsQFjAC&url=http%3A%2F%2Fubuntuforums.org%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D1602068&ei=4oGXTo-1LYXz0gHWi93cBA&usg=AFQjCNFMz2ABitn2WzAr8b7RrOVnNc9Nrg
<dozzyx> Valeu MrBoss. Vou dar uma olhada nestes links q vc passou. Estou há 4 horas fuçando no google e nada funcionou ainda. Vou tentar estes. Mais uma vez, obrigado!!
<mfilipe> heylouiz, o problema é que o monitor está fisicamente na esquerda
<mfilipe> se eu alterar a ordem, vai ficar muito estranho para trabalhar
<SuBmUnDo> alguem sabe pq aconteceu isso quando reiniciei: miss operating system reboot and select proper boot device or insert boot media in selected boot device and press a key?
<ChronosGOD> seu hd não fiuo reconhecido
<ChronosGOD> foi*
<ChronosGOD> ou pendrive
<SuBmUnDo> ChronosGOD: estava com o ubuntu instalado fui reniciar e apareceu isso
<ChronosGOD> tá ai vc reiniciou novamente e entrou no ubuntu
<ChronosGOD> ?
<SuBmUnDo> ChronosGOD: tou usando live cd
<ChronosGOD> seguinte... eu tive um problema parecido...
<ChronosGOD> era o hd que não estava sendo reconhecido,
<SuBmUnDo> e a parte da bios que era azul ficou preto e branco
<ChronosGOD> bom... na bios que vc está apresentando qual hd (se tiver mais que um) está instalado e o boot está como?
<SuBmUnDo> boot pelo hd
<SuBmUnDo> tinha dois hds instalados mas ta mais de um mes que tirei um deles
<SuBmUnDo> vou reinstalar e v no que dar
<SuBmUnDo> volto depois
<SuBmUnDo> valeu
<ChronosGOD> se alguem precisar da resposta do comando pro squid achei algo melhor aqui.
 * lulamolusco is away: 
<vitor-br> como altero a fonte padrão do ubuntu 11.10?
<peregrinator_six> vitor-br, http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2011/09/como-mudar-a-fonte-padrao-no-11-10/
<vitor-br> peregrinator_six, eu tinha visto isso, mas ele pede para instalar tanto pacote que fiquei na dúvida...
<peregrinator_six> duvida de que...?!
<vitor-br> se o aplicativo esta atualizado, pq o post foi para o beta 1..
<MrBoss> as versões xx.0Y são stables ?
<xGrind> MrBoss; as mais estaveis sao as LTS
<xGrind> a ultima foi a 10.04 e a proxima vai ser a 12.04 q sai ano vem
<mfilipe> eu não consigo entender o motivo do thunderbird não agrupar por threads os emails por padrão ... :S
<zeRopHan> como eu posso mudar de txt para sh arquivos que funcionavam no centos pra funcionar no ubuntu
<Andre_Gondim> zeRopHan, a questão é permissão do arquivo e não extensão
<mfilipe> alguém sabe se é possível abrir um novo shell verticalmente no gnome-terminal?
<mfilipe> tipo ctrl-shift-t, mas para abrir na mesma aba e verticalmente
<zeRopHan> Andre_Gondim,  ta com todas permisssões e nao escreve no txt
<zeRopHan> amigo meu disse que no ubuntu n escreve no txt
<zeRopHan> to com outro pro agora, pq n consigo modificar um arquivo em c ?;/
<Andre_Gondim> zeRopHan, não escreve ou não executa?
<zeRopHan> Andre_Gondim,  nao escrevo
<xispirito> zeRopHan, provevelmente você pegou este arquivo de outro SO e este está com permissão diferente
<zeRopHan> é da net
<zeRopHan> ;/
<xispirito> quer dizer, chwon seuuser:seuuser arquivo
<xispirito> ah
<Andre_Gondim> zeRopHan, o que você quer que esse arquivo faça?
<zeRopHan> deixa eu tentar algo aqui
<xispirito> errei, chown seuuser:seuuser
<zeRopHan> xispirito,  o que isso faz ?
<xispirito> muda as permissiões para o usuário seuuser, que você deve substituir pelo nome do seu usuário
<MrBoss> qual a solução para o itunes?
<zeRopHan> xispirito,  mas to logado como root e mesmo assim n presta ;/
<Andre_Gondim> zeRopHan, dá uma lida aqui http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/ComandosBasicos
<Andre_Gondim> MrBoss, tu queres manipulas as músicas, né?
<xispirito> zeRopHan, eu acho que você está fazendo algo errado
<zeRopHan> tem um editor melhor que o vi ?
<xGrind> horrivel essa nova central de programas do ubuntu
<Andre_Gondim> xGrind, achei um pouco poluido, muita coisa, mas como eu não uso hehe
<xGrind> Andre_Gondim; cara. achei mais pesada, e poluida tb
<xGrind> a antiga aparecia a lista dos ppa que estavam instalados. nao achei nessa
<Andre_Gondim> xGrind, canais de software, não?
<xGrind> nao. ppa msm
<xGrind> canais de software ainda mostra
<xGrind> Andre_Gondim; qndo vc adicionava ppa do pidgin, medibuntu por ex, aparecida na esquerda. qndo vc clicava, aparecia oq vc queria instalar. codecs win32 do medibuntu por exemplo
<xGrind> agora nao aparece. ta poluido e ao mesmo tempo nao aparece nada
<zeRopHan> ja to começando
<zeRopHan> querer mudar de distro
<zeRopHan> so vou ler o basico do linux
<zeRopHan> e tchau ubuntu
<zeRopHan> vou usar centos
<zeRopHan> vou dormir fui
<Tiago> Alguem ae
<Tiago> pode me ajudar
<Tiago> ???
<xGrind> Tiago qual sua duvida?
<Tiago> pow
<Tiago> eu to com o cd do ubuntu 11.04 e 11.10
<Tiago> so que tem u mproblema identico com os dois
<Tiago> eu coloco pra boot no cd
<Tiago> entao ele arranca
<Tiago> mas ele desliga o monitor mas o pc continua ligado
<Tiago> :s
<Tiago> ai com o cd do 11.04 consegui entra nas opções e consegui instalar
<Tiago> mas qando mando dar boot pelo hd no momento q deveria vir a imagen de logon e tudo volta o mesmo. o monitor desliuga e a maquina continua carregando normal
<Tiago> ja viu isso?
<zeRopHan> Tiago,  quer uma dica ? nao instala esse ubuntu nao, a nao ser que vc queira usar facebook e orkut...
<Tiago> ai peguei o ONERIC pra testar mas ta na mesma :s
<zeRopHan> IAUHEiUAHEiuAEIUA
<Tiago> kkk
<Tiago> eu gosto de Linux
<Tiago> eu tenho o 10.- so q queria testar o unyt 3d e ver as funções
<Tiago> e a gente so aprende mesmo mechendo :p
<Tiago> so ler e xato
<Tiago> rs
<zeRopHan> Alguém aqui sabe uma distro boa ?
<zeRopHan> q n seja o ubuntu pelo amor de Deus
<zeRopHan> que  eu consiga compilar
<zeRopHan> algo pelo menos
<zeRopHan> que dividimos nos foruns na net
<zeRopHan> q todo mundo consegue menos quem usa ubuntu
<Tiago> Fala
<Tiago> ae amigo pode me ajudar??
<Tiago> HA ALGUM TECNICO OU CONHECEDOR POFUNDO DE LINUX/UBUNTU AQUI
<Tiago> alguem q conheça por menores da parte grafica???
<zeRopHan> Tiago,  se for usar linux pra grafico
<zeRopHan> melhor nem usar
<zeRopHan> linux é código
<Tiago> e pq to con problema na hora do boot
<Tiago> ele ta DESLIGANDO MEU MONITOR MAS CONTINUA CARREGANDO O SISTEMA NORMAL
<Tiago> ja viu isso
<Tiago> e como o 11.04 e 11.10 nao usam arquivo xorg.cfg eu fiquei confuso
<Tiago> se usam nao consegui fazer nada nem achar eles
<zeRopHan> Tiago,  n conheço nda de linux ainda praticamente
<zeRopHan> principalmente grafico
<zeRopHan> n posso ajudar ;/
<Tiago> blz
<Tiago> Fala
<xispirito> Tiago, não é xorg.cfg, é xorg.conf
<xispirito> dai o sistema acha
<wool> atualizei o ubuntu 11.04 para 11.10 e a minha wireless sumiu,nao detecta mais a wireless,alguem ajuda?
<Tiago> isso eu troquei o nome
<Tiago> kk
<Tiago> perga
<Tiago> perdao
<Tiago> cfg era de um jogo que mechi outro dia ^
<zeRopHan> /usr/include/bits/types.h:31:23: error: declaration for parameter ‘__u_char’ but no such parameter
<zeRopHan> <zeRopHan> enc-file.c:198:1: error: expected ‘{’ at end of input
<zeRopHan> <zeRopHan> make[2]: ** [enc_file_la-enc-file.lo] Erro 1
<Tiago> ^^
<zeRopHan> que erros sao esses ?
<xispirito> faz parte =)
<Tiago> bom
<zeRopHan> Tiago,  counter strike
<Tiago> oq rola
<xispirito> zeRopHan, seu código está bugado
<Tiago> eu to com o cd do ubuntu 11.04 e 11.10
<Tiago> so que tem u mproblema identico com os dois
<Tiago> eu coloco pra boot no cd
<Tiago> entao ele arranca
<wool> atualizei o ubuntu 11.04 para 11.10 e a minha wireless sumiu,nao detecta mais a wireless,alguem ajuda?
<Tiago> mas ele desliga o monitor mas o pc continua ligad
<zeRopHan> xispirito, impossível cara, esse código não é meu e é d um site muito conhecido, e em todos os outros deram certo
<zeRopHan> já vem pronto pra gente compilar
<zeRopHan> ;X
<xispirito> bem...o compilador disse que tá errado =x
<zeRopHan> deu zilhões desse erro a
<xispirito> zeRopHan, este programa não foi escrito para outro sistema ou algo assim?
<kevin_Mitnick> alguem ai mexendo com metasploits?
<kevin_Mitnick> ??
<Tiago> MONITOR DESLIGANDO NO BOOT
<Tiago> ALGUEM PODE AJUDAR???
<Tiago> PRECISO SABER COMO CONFIGURAR O ARRANQUE DE VIDEO NO HD ATRAVES DO LIVE CD UBUNTU 11.04
<Tiago> SSITEMA JA ESTA INSTALADO
<Tiago> VALENDO UMA PINGA COM GILO QUEM PODE ME AJUDAR NESA! ras
<Tiago> ??
 * peregrinator_six este foi o lançamento mais festejado neste canal depois do 11.04... ¬¬
<xGrind> kk
<Celsinho> boa noite!
<xGrind> Unity realmente agradou
<Celsinho> xGrind, peregrinator_six
<Celsinho> :)
<xGrind> Celsinho; eae \o
<xGrind> ta com o 11.10?
<Celsinho> claro!
<Celsinho> :)
<Celsinho> estava aqui quando lanço,
<Celsinho> :)
<Celsinho> rs
<Celsinho> :D
<Celsinho> kkkkkkkkkkk
<Celsinho> e voce está com o 11.10 ?
<xGrind> uhum. xubuntu 11.10
<Celsinho> voce é frescurento!
<Celsinho> kkk
<Tiago> AJUDA COM UBUNTO
<Tiago> UBUNTU
<Tiago> TEM ALGUE MAE
<Tiago> :s
<Tiago> TEM ALGUEM AE
<xGrind> Tiago; diga
<RhubeStrange> Olá!
<RhubeStrange> Alguem poderia me dar uma ajudinha?
<RhubeStrange> quero instalar o ubuntu SEM nenhum adcional, apenas o o sistema puro, sem aquele monte de programas que vem no desktop?
<RhubeStrange> ?
<illuminarch> bom dia
<RhubeStrange> bom dia ;D
<RhubeStrange> quero instalar o ubuntu SEM nenhum adcional, apenas o o sistema puro, sem aquele monte de programas que vem no desktop? alguem pode dar uma ajudinha no comofaz?? rs
<illuminarch> RhubeStrange em minha busca no google encontrei o link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<illuminarch> RhubeStrange sugiro que antes de perguntar por aqui e ficar sem resposta faça buscas, algumas pessoas nao respondem pelo simples fato de ser facil demais encontrar o que voce pergunta.
<illuminarch> RhubeStrange " apenas um dica, para voce nao perder seu tempo"
<illuminarch> :)
<RhubeStrange> illuminarch ;D Obrigado - e seguirei seu conselho!
<enapupe> Oi, qual o melhor programa windows pra criar um pendrive bootável do último ubuntu?
<illuminarch> enapupe livre linux creator
<illuminarch> enapupe live linux creator
<enapupe> eu usei o Universal USB Installer
<enapupe> recomendado no ubuntu.com
<illuminarch> enapupe voce encontra ele no baixaki com o nome de lili usb
<enapupe> mas dá um erro no meio do processo
<illuminarch> enapupe use o que lhe falei que voce vai conseguir rodar tranquilamente
<enapupe> To baixando..
<enapupe> ontem eu rodei o gerado com esse alí que citei e ele até bootou, mas de um errinho e ficou num console
<enapupe> MAS talvez isso tenha acontecido pq usei o amd64
<enapupe> no meu notebook que não é 64
<illuminarch> enapupe normalmente ele mostra o erro, possivelmente pode ter sido um erro no grub
<illuminarch> mas nada que nao se resolva manualmente
<illuminarch> com esse programa que lhe passei certamente vai funcionar
<enapupe> illuminarch: se fosse um problema de arquitetura mesmo, q tipo de erro daria?
<illuminarch> enapupe, voce nao iria nem conseguir rodar, de cara voce ia receber uma mensagem do ubuntu
<illuminarch> que a sua arquitetura nao eh compativel
<enapupe> hm.. massa
<enapupe> é q apareceu algo do tipo
<enapupe> nenhuma interface g~rafica localizada
<illuminarch> enapupe isso pode ser um erro na iso que voce baixou, recomendo usar torrents
<enapupe> illuminarch: pra qq serve a opção persistance?
<enapupe> illuminarch: usei o mirror brasileiro
<zeRopHan> é verdade que o ubuntu n escreve nem ler o txt ? (digo quando usamos um scrip php pra fazer isso)
<illuminarch> enapupe sugiro que leia em http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1446347
<enapupe> illuminarch: o lili disse que a versão naõ é compatível,  mas vai tentar usar o mesmo esquema da versão anterior
<enapupe> :D
<illuminarch> zeRopHan nao entendi a pergunta
<illuminarch> enapupe :)
<zeRopHan> illuminarch,  por exemplo tenho um arquivo em c e em sh e em php, quando ele terminar tudo que tem pra fazer ele tem que escrever no txt, ai ele n escreve...
<zeRopHan> o darouca me disse que eu tinha que mudar pra .sh
<zeRopHan> q o ubuntu n escrevia em txt senao me engano
<zeRopHan> é algo assim
<illuminarch> zeRohan de uma lida em http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/PHP/Escrever-em-txt
<illuminarch> zeRoHan sugiro que veja outros posts relacionados neste site
<enapupe> illuminarch: gerou sem erros.. capoco vou testar
<enapupe> obrigado.
<illuminarch> enapupe por nada
<illuminarch> :)
<default__> Esta excelente a versão 11.10
<L88os> alguém ai usa o VLC?
<capeta> eu uso, nçao no ubuntu
<capeta> não*
<darouca> Bom dia galera...
<darouca> Tudo bem?
<darouca> Atualizei para o Ubuntu 11.10. Porém, a tela de temas foi modificada e a personalização diminuiu muito. Alguém sabe como voltar para antiga? Obrigado.
<L88os> já ouvi falar de alguma coisa referente a downgrade
<zeRopHan> darouca, bom dia man, iai :D
<darouca> zeRopHan, Opa... Tudo bem
<L88os> alguém ai usa o hamachi via modo gráfico?
<L88os> ou estão que tem algum conhecimento em hamachi
<L88os> alguém ai sabe o que é e para que serve o driver Tun /Tap?
<L88os> minha central de programas não está abrindo mais.
<L88os> como faço para reportar o problema?
<willianalberto> qual versao do ubuntu?
<L88os> o 11.10
<willianalberto> já verificou se não há atualizações disponiveis? minha CPU também não queria abrir quando instalei
<L88os> acabei de atualizar o sistema , e depois não consegui mais abrir. a central de programa até abre mais fica tudo branco .
<willianalberto> não aparece nenhum outro erro?
<capeta> como abre a CPU?
<willianalberto> CPU = Central de Programas do Ubuntu :P
<L88os> não, a central de programas  abre mas fica tudo branco e fica assim.
<capeta> hmm
<capeta> aOUHaOUhaoUh
<willianalberto> hmm veja no monitor do sistema se ela da sinal de que esta carregando (ou não)
<L88os> está carregado sim
<willianalberto> entao espera um pouquinho, a minha também está demorando para carregar, só só esperar alguns segundos
<L88os> como que posso enviar um print screen?
<willianalberto> posta no imgur
<L88os> olha ia
<L88os> http://imgur.com/2XEi5
<L88os> o que devo fazer?
<rogerio> boa tarde alguém pode me ajudar a mudar o tema, os icones e a fonte ?
<willianalberto> L88os, vou dar uma pesquisada sobre isso, pois esse nao é um comportamento normal, aqui agora esta abrindo normalmente
<milega> Olá pessoal instalei o gnome-shell e me adaptei melhor do que o unity.  Alguem pode dar uma dica de como tornar o gnome-shell padrão?
<L88os> Blz
<willianalberto> rogeio: use o gnome-tweak
<L88os> Alguém sabe como se cria um script para executar um comando no terminal?
<Maninho> Boa tarde Galerinha esperta
<willianalberto> milega: na tela de login, é so colocar como Gnome, que ele fica por padrão (11.10)
<Maninho> gpg Arcana^-^ tarde
<willianalberto> L88os: tenta dar um apt-get update ai, veja se nada está errado
<gpg> Maninho e ai
<Maninho> gpg, hehehehe
<gpg> <Maninho> entra no msn
<Maninho> ja to la
<rogerio> willianalberto eu instalei mas não consegui instalar temas pelo "gnome-tweak"
<milega> willianalbero já fiz isso e não fica
<milega> meu sistema inicia automaticamente sem pedir senha
<willianalberto> descompacta os temas na pasta .themes na sua pasta pessoal (de ctrl + h para mostrar as pastas ocultas)
<willianalberto> se a pasta não existir, crie ela
<milega> pra colocar o gnome-shell tenho que encerrar a sessão e escolher o gnome-shell
<milega> Se reiniciar volta automaticamente com o unity
<willianalberto> ok, só um momento, vou tentar achar algo que te ajude
<Doomtron> Boa tarde
<L88os> alguem sabe se dá para deixar o hamachi na bandeja do sistema?
<Maninho> sim L88os
<Maninho> so instalar a gui
<Maninho> e esteja usndo hamachi2
<Maninho> haguichi (Gtk2, mono) ghamachi (Gtk2)  hamachi-gui (Gtk2) Meu favorito quamachi (Qt4)
<L88os> hamachi-gui
<L88os> ?
<Maninho> Powered: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Hamachi
<Maninho> ha ze ai pediu demais
<Maninho> voce vai ter q compilar
<Maninho> mas moleza
<Maninho> vou pro trampo flw
<L88os> eu tenho istalado o ghamachi
<L88os> tem algum problema?
<L88os> o que significa usar hamachi 'como um daemon' ?
<Doomtron> ai ele funciona como um servidor
<L88os> como assim?
<zeRopHan> como eu paro o ping na shell?
<zeRopHan> dei ping ip
<zeRopHan> e nao quer parar mais aUEHuiEAH
<Doomtron> ctrl+c
<Doomtron> zeRopHan:
<capeta> lol
<jrenovatio> Alguém sabe como faço pra montar um iPhone 3G S com iOS 5 no ubuntu 11.10?
<Doomtron> teoricamente ele deveria montar sozinho não ?
<jrenovatio> dá um erro
<Doomtron> q erro ?
<jrenovatio> deixa eu ver aqui a msg
<jrenovatio> diz que não foi possível montar, erro de bloqueio não manipulável (-4)
<jrenovatio> *manipulado
<Doomtron> Só isso ?
<jrenovatio> Somente
<jrenovatio> Sempre que clico no ícone do iPhone nos dispositivos aparece essa msg
<Doomtron> vamos ver se o oraculo diz alguma coisa
<willianalberto> ja tentou montar via Utilitarios de Unidades?
<jrenovatio> vou tentar aqui
<Doomtron> caramba, o oraculo não diz nada sobre esse erro
<jrenovatio> não aparece nos utilitários de unidades
<Doomtron> desconecta ele, ai abre um terminal, e executa esse comando:
<Doomtron> sudo tail -f /var/log/dmesg
<Doomtron> ou
<Doomtron> sudo tail -f /var/log/dmesg.log
<Doomtron> ai espeta o bichinho no pc
<Doomtron> copia as msg que vão aparecer no terminal
<Doomtron> e cola num pastebin da vida
<zeRopHan> o ubuntu tem problemas em ler ou escrever em arquivos txt via scripts ?
<zeRopHan> Can't open "2.txt" to read!
<zeRopHan> Maninho,
<zeRopHan> o ubuntu tem problemas em ler ou escrever em arquivos txt via scripts ?
<zeRopHan> Can't open "2.txt" to read!
<_codeman> pessoal alguem aqui sabe como configurar o virtual box para modo bridge
<siouX_> galera, atualizei o sistema e mudou o meu plano de fundo, alguém sabe onde fica a localização do meu antigo? rs .. nada traumático
<L88os1> alguém ai sabe se é possivel compartilhar volocidade de internet entre computadores conectados na mesma rede VPN?
<_codeman> ei galera consegui
<_codeman> conectar dua maquinas
<_codeman> uma virtual e outra real
<colonia> ola
<colonia> como vai tudos, hein?
<_codeman> colonia,
<_codeman> tdo bem
<_codeman> vc manja bem de ubuntu
<_codeman> colonia, ainda tah ai ?
<AKQJ10> zeRopHan, quanto aos arquivos, não, na verdade indifere o nome do arquivo e extensão (o que importa é o conteúdo). podem estar ocorrendo de o arquivo estar protegido, tu não teres permissão ou o usuário que executa o script não ter permissões
<zeRopHan> AKQJ10,
<zeRopHan> acesso como root
<zeRopHan> e ta chmod 777 na pasta
<zeRopHan> e nos arquivos
<AKQJ10> zeRopHan, pode ser que o tipo de arquivo (conteúdo) esteja com uma codificação de caracteres incorreta (o gedit não abre determinadas codificações, por exemplo, a solução é tentar via `vi`)
<AKQJ10> onde está o arquivo no teu sistema? que pasta?
<zeRopHan> /var/www
<AKQJ10> zeRopHan, executa isso aí no teu xchat: tcl /msg [exec ls -l /var/www ]
<colonia> alguem sab atualizar o firefox para xubuntu?
<gpg> e ai pessoal oque é esse comando chmod 777 como eu executo ele?
<AKQJ10> gpg, no terminal
<gpg> AKQJ10, o que ele faz?
<AKQJ10> gpg, abre uma instância do terminal e digita `chmod 777 nomedoteuarquivo_pasta_ou_similar` | quaisquer dúvida quanto a parâmetros e opções utilize o comando man da seguinte forma `man chmod`
<zeRopHan> AKQJ10,  digitei
<AKQJ10> gpg, ele altera os atributos do arquivo, pasta ou toda uma árvore de pastas desejadas. no caso de 777 tu estas liberando esse arquivo para execução, leitura e gravação por quaisquer usuário dentro do teu sistema
<zeRopHan> >[exec< ls -l /var/www
<gpg> AKQJ10, valew pela ajuda, muito obrigado
<AKQJ10> zeRopHan, `/tcl /msg [exec ls -l /var/www ]`
<AKQJ10> zeRopHan, não, pera
<AKQJ10> zeRopHan, `/tcl /msg AKQJ10 [exec ls -l /var/www ]` #o anterior ia possivelmente te expulsar do servidor por flood (caso existissem múltiplos arquivos/pastas), esse faz vir só pra mim
<AKQJ10> gpg, np
<zeRopHan> AKQJ10,  iae ?
<AKQJ10> zeRopHan, recebi só o final, faz o seguinte, copia e cola as permissões aí igual
<AKQJ10> zeRopHan, tu consegues abrir esse arquivo pelo `vi`?
<zeRopHan> AKQJ10,  s
<rogerio> pessoal alguem esta usando o qbittorrent no ubuntu 11.10? o meu esta com problemas!
<L88os1> !ping
<pedro__> gente, meu pc veio com uma distro modificada pelo fabreicante, eu quero formatar, mas não tenho outro hd para passar os meus arquivos
<pedro__> tem como eu na hora de instalar o ubuntu instalar junto com essa distro depois passar os arquivos para ele e depois deletar o outro ?
<pedro__> alguem ??
<pedro__> tem como eu na hora de instalar o ubuntu instalar junto com outra distro depois passar os arquivos para ele e depois deletar o outro ?
<AKQJ10> zeRopHan, poisé tchê, se tu consegues abrir pelo vi deve ser algo relacionado então a codificação de caracteres desse arquivo, verifica isso. era o gedit que não queria abrir antes ou outro editor?
<|^-^|_V> Boa tarde a todos
<Andre_Gondim> pedro__, depende de como está particionado esse hd
<AKQJ10> pedro__, tu tens como fazer essa instalação se teus dados (/home, ~, ..) estiverem em uma partição diferenciada da root
<AKQJ10> pedro__, como o Andre_Gondim disse.
<pedro__> é que eu queria instalar o ubuntu em outra partição e depois de passar os arquivos para ele deletar o outro OS
<pedro__> os meus arquivos pessoais estão em uma pasta de usuario normal
<Kaiowa> boa tarde pessoal
<Kaiowa> alguem sabe editar a barra de status do nautilus no 11.10?
<rairo> quit
<Celsinho> oba
<Celsinho> licensed,
<Celsinho> :)
<Celsinho> Andre_Gondim, oba!
<h3adBR> Pessoal alguem sabe se o Django vai legal no Ubuntu ?
<h3adBR> Tem alguem vivo aqui !?!?!
<|^-^|_V> luminarch josue klebers LACabeza licensed m4v mactimes magnific    │ mactimes
<|^-^|_V> luminarch josue klebers LACabeza licensed m4v mactimes magnific    │ mactimes
<|^-^|_V>              | Maninho mantovani nhandler Nisk porncowboy pplask luminarch josue klebers LACabeza licensed m4v mactimes magnific    │ mactimes
<|^-^|_V>              | Maninho mantovani nhandler Nisk porncowboy pplask luminarch josue klebers LACabeza licensed m4v mactimes magnific    │ mactimes
<|^-^|_V> ops
<LACabeza> lol
<josue> tenso
<h3adBR> ae alguem vivo =)
<Nisk> Pessoal, uso o Kubuntu 11.10, como atualizo meu KDE? :s
<|^-^|_V> primeira vez que uso weechat
<h3adBR> Nisk tenta utilizar o apt-get update kde
<Celsinho> =]
<Nisk> Esse comando não existe :s
<h3adBR> apt-get ?
<Nisk> Não, o update *name*
<Nisk> é só update
<Nisk> se colocar outra coisa não funciona '-'
<|^-^|_V> kde*
<Nisk> Usei o *name* como exemplo '-'
<mantovani> da ban nesse idiota
<h3adBR> Nisk você pode utilizar o apt-get install kde
<mantovani> |^-^|_V: cara vai usar MSN.
<licensed> Celsinho, aew
<Celsinho> top top!
<Celsinho> :)
<licensed> Celsinho, nyny hehehe
<Celsinho> heheheh
<Celsinho> :D
<Celsinho> news?
<h3adBR> google news heheheeheheh
<h3adBR> =)
<Celsinho> xGrind,
<Celsinho> :)
<xGrind> Celsinho; eae \o
<Celsinho> \o/
<Um_cara_qualquer> pessoal eu sei q nao eh o lugar pra isso, mas pra concerta o ubuntu aqui eu preciso grava um iso de restauraçao num pen drive atravez do windows... alguem sabe como fazer isso? obs: o pen drive precisa ser bootavel
<kaian> Boa noite pessoal!
<jrenovatio> boa noite
<kaian> Tem alguém com disposição para me ajudar com um problema chato?
<hope> alguem on?
<kaian> eu?
<hope> então
<hope> saca o ubuntu 11.10?
<hope> não sei como alterar as cores do tema?
<hope> ;-;
<kaian> sim estoiu usando
<hope> só pode alterar via código é?
<hope> alterando as páginas do tema?
<kaian> vc quer mudar o tema ou as cores mesmo?
<hope> a cor
<hope> o laranja
<hope> para azul
<hope> '-'
<kaian> nunca fiz isso, mais parece que tem um programa para isso, se nao me engano gnome tweak
<hope> ah sei
<hope> não é tão legal
<hope> mas agradeço mesmo assim
<hope> o/
<hope> té
<kaian> até
<MarceloVaz> aeeeeeee
<MarceloVaz> iboa noite a todos
<MarceloVaz> :D
<botinha> boa
<MarceloVaz> oi Patricia
<MarceloVaz> :D
<MarceloVaz> tdo bele?
<Patricia> oi MarceloVaz
<Patricia> cosi cosi +-
<MarceloVaz> iehueioheoui
<MarceloVaz> q tens feito ?
<Patricia> fiquei uns dias longe do IRC, estou lendo as msgs do znc hahahaha
<MarceloVaz> ehheuioe
<MarceloVaz> ainda esta virada em um bot com o ZNc ?
<MarceloVaz> :D
<Patricia> hahahaha
<Patricia> MarceloVaz, bem estive desenvolvendo, estudando, aproveitando a vida, e mmm colocando em pratica algumas coisas ^^
<Patricia> e voce o que tem feito?
<MarceloVaz> legal legal =D
<MarceloVaz> neste exato momento estou em um curso de xen server
<MarceloVaz> como o micro onde esta instalado o xen eh o meu
<MarceloVaz> resolvi instalar o xchat
<MarceloVaz> :B
<Patricia> oh xen server =D
<Patricia> hihihiihihi
<MarceloVaz> abandonando o vmware
<MarceloVaz> negocio agora eh xen ^
<Patricia> hahahaha a melhor coisa que voce faz
<MarceloVaz> veremos no decorrer de duas semanas
<MarceloVaz> ^^
<Patricia> ha xen é muito melhor que vmware
<MarceloVaz> eh parelho
<MarceloVaz> mas o xen tem uns diferenciais
<MarceloVaz> conecto mais tarde, vo toma mjada do professor aki
<MarceloVaz> t+
<MarceloVaz> quit
<MarceloVaz> ops
<Patricia> ^^
<|^-^|_V> Boa noite a todos, preciso de um Help aki numa instalação de driver, faço tudo Ok, na hora do startx não entra, alguém se habilita?
<|^-^|_V> please
<botinha> amigos uma duvida qual eh plugin para acessar bancos?
 * Maninho liga no banco e pergunta
<Kaiowa> boa noite pessoal
<Kaiowa> alguem sabe um programa semelhante ao recordmydesktop
<Kaiowa> o mesmo não é totalmente compativel com o gnome3.0
<xGrind> kaiow; foda esse gtk3
<Eronides> Pessoal eu não consigo mudar o status do msn pelo empathy, apesar de constar no empathy o nome do status ele não aparece na minha página do windows live messenger
<xGrind> recordmydestkop nao funciona nele, avidemux tb nao. tanto q tiraram do repositorio
<evandro> boa noite pessoal
<Kaiowa> xGrind, achei o gnome perfeito
<Kaiowa> Eronides, o que acha do emesene?
<evandro> gostaria de saber se existe um comando que exiba quantas vezes cada palavra é mostrada num texto
<Kaiowa> evandro, boa noite
<Kaiowa> xGrind, resumo o Gnome 3 é lindo mais nao o podemos gravar
<Kaiowa> kkk
<Eronides> Kaiowa, não gosto muito porque não é multiprotocolo, mas vou dar uma olhada
<xGrind> Kaiowa; eu uso xfce. mas msm assim nao gostei do gnome 3. prefiro o 2
<Kaiowa> xGrind, fiquei desanimado com o unity do 11.10
<Kaiowa> ai quando instalei o gnome 3 gostei muito
<xGrind> Kaiowa; pq?
<Kaiowa> xGrind, não tem mais como colocar os atalhos na barra lateral
<Kaiowa> ele nao deixa configurr
<Kaiowa> configurar
<Kaiowa> Eronides, experimentou o novo ubuntu?
<Eronides> Kaiowa, no novo ubuntu o empathy já atualiza o status do msn?
<Eronides> Kaiowa, eu to usando ainda o ubuntu 10.10
<xGrind> Kaiowa; nem com o gnome-tweak?
<xGrind> acho q é esse o nome
<Kaiowa> boa vou esperimentar agora
<Kaiowa> xGrind, vou testar
<Kaiowa> xGrind, nunca gostei tanto de uma interface como gostei do gnome3
<Kaiowa> de cara sabi
<Kaiowa> tava quase largando o ubuntu por causa do unity
<Kaiowa> preferia o gnome antigo
<xGrind> Kaiowa; gosta do KDE?
<Kaiowa> xGrind, acho meio cara de windows
<xGrind> hauhahua
<Kaiowa> apesar que o oito vai mudar essa historia
<xGrind> acho KDE horrivel.
<xGrind> esse windows oito ta meio com cara de unity
<Kaiowa> Eronides, estou tentando reisibir meu emesene pois to apanhando do gnome aqui
<Kaiowa> pra deslogar e ir pro empathy
<xGrind> eu gosto do pidgin
<ADm1>  boa noite atodos 
<xGrind> foda q só mostra emoticons certinho, transferencia certa usando o msn-pecan
<xGrind> mas envia spam ;/
<Kaiowa> ADm1, boa noite e bem vindo
<ADm1>  Kaiowa: opa tranquiloo 
<Kaiowa> xGrind, protocolo m$ é só com o mensageiro deles pra roda direito
<Kaiowa> codigo restrito
<Kaiowa> é programar no escuro
<Kaiowa> nao se sabe a reaçao do sistema
<ADm1>  cade o MarioMeyer 
<ADm1>  ¶x)~~ 
<xGrind> eu só tenho dual-boot aqui pq as vezes uso webcam no msn :D
<MrBoss> Boa noite
<xGrind> mas se eu conseguir usar pelo virtualbox, eu tiro o dualboot
<xGrind> MrBoss; eae \o
<Kaiowa> xGrind, kk
<Kaiowa> MrBoss, boa noite e bem vindo
<MrBoss> dassault-systemes-draftsight pré-depende de libxcb-render-util0 (>= 0.3.6-1)
<MrBoss> E: Impossível encontrar o pacote libxcb-render-util0
<xGrind> MrBoss; Ubuntu 11.10?
<Kaiowa> xGrind, o gnome-tweak nao tem no apt
<MrBoss> xGrind, yeap
<xGrind> varias coisas foram retiradas do repositorio
<xGrind> sorry ;/
<MrBoss> xGrind,  iai?
<xGrind> MrBoss; dae tem q esperar ;/
<Kaiowa> se manjase pegava o debian e fazia do meu jeito
<Kaiowa> noss não consigo instalar o google chromer ta cruel viu
<MrBoss> putz
<MrBoss> fui atualizar pro .10 e n~ao vou poder rodar o cad?
<xGrind> kkk
<xGrind> a versão mais bugada que ja vi
<xGrind> graças ao gtk3
<MrBoss> vou instalar o 11.04
<Maninho> alguem falou em kde?
<Celsinho[OuT]> qual versão é bugada xGrind ?
<MrBoss> ate meu teclado ta dando bug agora
<Celsinho[OuT]> 11.10 ?
<xGrind> 11.10
<Celsinho[OuT]> porque?
<Celsinho[OuT]> :@
<MrBoss> tem que ter jeito de colocar esse pacote mesmo sem aprovaç~ao da canonical
<MrBoss> ser'a que da pau se eu colocar o 11.04 instalar o draftsight e depois fazer o upgrade?
<xGrind> MrBoss; upgrade pro 11.10?
<xGrind> ele vai retirar
<MrBoss> o jeito 'e ficar com o 11.04 mesmo
<MrBoss> bem caros/caras irei instalar o 11.04 denovo
#ubuntu-br 2011-10-15
<MrBoss> pq tiraram o evolution ?
<Maninho> pq nao serve para nada
<Maninho> ele é ruim pacas, kmail e outros sao otimos
<MrBoss> vou por de novo o 11.04
<MrBoss> e o chromium ?
<Maninho> que tem chromium?
<MrBoss> 'e nele que o chrome 'e baseado?
<Maninho> sei la so respondi voce com o que eu peso do evolution hehehe nem uso ubuntu
<MrBoss> uhauha
<Maninho> vai de Linux vai de arch
<MrBoss> vc usa o archlinux ?
<Maninho> sim
<MrBoss> ele tem que ajustar tudo depois de instalado?
<Maninho> sim
<Maninho> a moda antiga adoro isso
<Maninho> mas vou pegar uma iso amanha pra testar
<Maninho> melhor vou baixar no servidor e logo cedo ja pego
<Maninho> sempre é bom estar atento as novidades
<Maninho> baixando
<MrBoss> Maninho, configurar a rede na m~ao, instalar o gnome (ex) ?
<Maninho> qui no inicio e como qualquer sistema operacional, mas depois de desvendar a novidade vai em bora
<MrBoss> vou nessa volto mais tarde
<Patricia> Maninho, oi lindinho vou nessa logo o dia aparece e ñ dormi nada fui-fuii
<Maninho> =O
 * Maninho crianças que fuma é tenso
<deusr> alguém teve problemas para atualizar o ubuntu para 11.10?
<xGrind> pra atualizar nao, e sim pra usar :D
<kaian> Boa noite
<L88os1> quem ai entrou naquele site que tinha o contador ? o site doubuntu?
<Ernandes> whoo
<xGrind> L88; eu
<Guest95202> galera to com um problema bem babaca
<Guest95202> eu botei minha barra superior do meu ubuntu 11.10 fullglass a tempos atras, agora queria tirar mas nao lembro como alguém sabe?
<Ernandes> eu tambemm.. mas nao vou contarr
<Guest95202> hein galera fala aí sei que é no compiz config mas onde lá?
<Guest95202> ajuda aí plz
<Ernandes> posso naoo
<deusr> alguém aqui com o ubuntu 11.10 está tendo problemas com wifi?
<rmsraph> vou testar meu wifi agora que você falou.
<rmsraph> normal... =D
<aymara> ki desepçao com unity 3d e unity
<abr> tem como mudar as cores do 11.10?
<rmsraph> to usando gnome3
<rmsraph> como faz pra mudar pro tema padrão do gnome3??
<abr> eu tbm queria saber como instalar novos tema no Unity no 11.10 RT <rmsraph> como faz pra mudar pro tema padrão do gnome3??
<rmsraph> abr:  eu não gostei do unity... =D aki eu já consegui mudar as cores da janela com  o gnome-tweak, mas nao a barra e o fechar
<abr> rmsraph, é.. acho que vou trocar o unity pelo gnome 3 mesmo
<rmsraph> abr:  o gnome3 do fedora 15 vem com o tema padrão eu até que gostei dele... mas num ficou muito estável aqui na época... =D
<abr> rmsraph, esse novo ubuntu é menos "persolalizavel" que o anterior
<abr> *personalizavel
<rmsraph> abr:  concordo com vc... na versão 11.04 eu usava o gnome clássico... o melhor de sempre... =D
<aymara> nao gostei muito do unity, mas nem pensar em windows, nunca, kkkk
<abr> rmsraph, é! :D
<abr> aymara, pois é.. ta ai uma verdade kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<aymara> o kde é uma beleza, tal vez a opçao seja kubuntu
<rmsraph> aymara: esses dias eu bootei o DVD do Windows 7 pra eu poder jogar... aí eu falei larga mão... =D reiniciei o pc
<rmsraph> aymara: então kde usei ele no kurumin e essa nova versão dele não gostei muito não... =D mas acho que é apenas falta de costume... =D
<aymara> rmsraph, tenho o opensuse 11.4 com kde, meu to gostando muito do kde
<aymara> rmsraph, conhece megajogos.com.br, tem dominó, sinuca, cartas, tabuleiro, tudo on line, é pago por anualidade, semestre, trimestre, mas vc instala o software deles em linux tmb, muito bacana
<romeufmello> olá galera
<romeufmello> boa noite
<GuilhermeCunha> noite
<Fernando_Pinhal> dae galera..... lançaram o lancelot então???
<Fernando_Pinhal> Alguém já viu ele? Se ele é muito diferente do 11.04??
 * peregrinator_six O.O
<marcosroriz> galera
<marcosroriz> vcs estão gostando do thunderbird?
<GuilhermeCunha> so uso webmail
<GuilhermeCunha> se sair um dia um thunderbird web
<GuilhermeCunha> estilo o outlook
<GuilhermeCunha> seria muito bom
<marcosroriz> opa
<marcosroriz> sério?
<renato> galera eu estou com um problema no som do meu notebook, alguem com disposição para ajudar?
<rodd> ola, alguem pode me ajudar a configurar o nivel de brilho em notebook da sony?
<GuilhermeCunha> rodd
<GuilhermeCunha> n?o tem nas teclas de atalho ?
<rodd> as teclas de atalho funcionam mas o brilho fica sempre no maximo
<GuilhermeCunha> hmmm
<rodd> mesmo colocando tudo no minimo
<rodd> ja tentei: acpitool smartdimmer etc
<GuilhermeCunha> vish
<GuilhermeCunha> deve ter algum app que fa?a isto
<GuilhermeCunha> n?o ?
<GuilhermeCunha> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Ubuntu-e-Fedora-Mudando-o-brilho-da-tela-de-notebooks-Itautec-w7635-e-w7655
<rodd> ja tentei varias
<rodd> parece algo com a nvidia g210m
<GuilhermeCunha> hmmm
<GuilhermeCunha> http://oraculum.blog.br/blogoraculum/index.php/2011/03/09/ubuntu-como-reduzir-o-brilho-da-tela-via-terminal/
<rodd> setpci: Warning: No devices selected for "F4.B=EF".
<rodd> FODA
<rodd> ops
<rodd> perco maior tempo com coisa boba
<rodd> achei
<deusr> alguém com problemas no wifi no ubuntu 11.10?
<kalamidad> Ei.. alguém sabe como posso alterar meu tema do unity?
<kalamidad> Alguém pode me ajudar?
<xGrind> kalamidad; eae
<kalamidad> Aeee =)
<kalamidad> xGrind, c tá usando o 11.10?
<xGrind> eu uso xubuntu 11.10
<kalamidad> Humm
<xGrind> mas ja li em um site dizendo como mexer no unity
<kalamidad> Acho q vou acabar indo pro Gnome mesmmo
<kalamidad> Eu procurei aqui.. encontro algumas coisas, mas qdo vou tentar instalar o unity-theme, dá err
<xGrind> kalamidad; por isso prefiro o xfce. simples do que jeito que gosto :D
<kalamidad> Nunca testei o xfce
<xGrind> kalamidad; da uma olhada no xubuntu
<kalamidad> vou testar amanha =)
<xGrind> www.xubuntu.org
<xGrind> na pagina inicial tem uma shot dele
<kalamidad> xGrind; pelo que to vendo ele parece mesmo ser bem mais tranquilo
<xGrind> kalamidad; pra vc ter uma ideia. até o proprio Linus Torvalds abandonou o Gnome e foi pro Xfce
<kalamidad> Nuss
<xGrind> ele não gostou do que o Gnome se tornou
<kalamidad> xGrind; vou fazer o teste amanha mesmo
<xGrind> kalamidad; isso \o
<kalamidad> xGrind; já me disseram que ele é muito leve
<xGrind> se ja usou gnome 2, vai gostar do xfce
<xGrind> é bem mais facil de usar e segue o msm esquema
<kalamidad> xGrind; Ahh.. entao eu vou gostar sim
<xGrind> não é tao leve assim. xfce 4 e gnome 2 tem praticamente o mesmo peso. muda pouca coisa
<xGrind> mas se comparar com gnome 3 dae da diferença . ainda mais com Unity ;x
<kalamidad> o Unity tá foda..  muito lento
<kalamidad> xGrind; valeu pela dica man
<kalamidad> Amanha vou fazer o teste
<xGrind> nois \o
<xGrind> fmz
<kalamidad> agora vou dormir
<kalamidad> Flw
<xGrind> flws
<van> bom dia!!!
<van> Estou tendo um problema no ubuntu 11.10, alguem poderia me ajudar?
<fzapp> ALguém já atualizou para o 11.10 ?
<MrBoss> bom dia
<peregrinator_six> MrBoss, dia.
<insert> xicuritix
<kalib> Bom DIa pessoal.
<kalib> Alguém aqui teve problemas na atualização para o 11.10? Após esta atualização não consigo mais me logar com meu usuário no modo gráfico. Apenas pelo console. Só consigo me logar no modo gráfico com usuário guest. Alguém passou por algo similar?
<MrBoss> i'm not
<paulolieuthier> olá
<omelete> olá
<peregrinator_six> omelete, SHOURYUKEN
<peregrinator_six> omelete, bom dia.
<omelete> peregrinator_six,  eae
<omelete> td bom
<peregrinator_six> tudo é muita coisa mano...
<L88os> bom dia
<peregrinator_six> dia. :)
<MatheusNg> Bom dia!
<MatheusNg> Alguém aí fez o upgrade do 11.04 para o 11.10 e se arrependeu? _o/
<zeRopHan> comeh que fecha a janela após digitar top na shell
<zeRopHan> MatheusNg,  to fazendo agora
<zeRopHan> perde arquivo ?
<MatheusNg> zeRopHan: Nada... o upgrade foi super tranquilo. Só tive que refazer algumas configurações, tipo o tema do gEdit e reinstalar o zencoding nele.
<peregrinator_six> MatheusNg, no forum muitos...
<MatheusNg> zeRopHan: o que eu não gostei foi do comportamento da Unity nova
<MatheusNg> gostava mais da que tinha na versão 11.04
<peregrinator_six> up de uma versão pra outra é sempre quase sempre é problematico e traumatizando, ainda mais nesas ultimas versões do ubntu..
<MatheusNg> peregrinator_six: hmm, vou dar uma olhada lá.
<zeRopHan> sim
<zeRopHan> comeh que fecha a janela após digitar top na shell
<rodr1go> ctrl + c
<MatheusNg> zeRopHan: Q tbm fecha o top
<MatheusNg> letra "q"
<peregrinator_six> MatheusNg, http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/board,4.0.html
<MatheusNg> peregrinator_six: vixi... que monte de problema!
<peregrinator_six> MatheusNg, normal, muitas mudanças ainda e tá muito recente...
<MatheusNg> peregrinator_six: No geral eu curti sim... mas estou tendo que reacostumar com algumas coisas que não tem (ou ainda não achei) no novo Unity
<peregrinator_six> MatheusNg, eu não o instalaei ainda, mas, rodei live cd aqui e comigo tá HOSW, reconheceu tudo e rodou lindo!
<peregrinator_six> *show
<MatheusNg> aquele ícone da bateria (notebook) por exemplo... antes tinha como eu escolher "Mostrar apenas quando carregando ou descarregando". Agora não tem mais essa opção.
<MatheusNg> ah sim, peregrinator_six, aqui tá rodando super bem tbm. São mais questões "estéticas" mesmo.
<leticia> Bom dia. Instalei o ubuntu 11.10 e o wireless funcionou normalmente, mas fui para outro lugar e ele parou de funcionar. Alguém pode me ajudar?
 * SuBmUnDo tambem ta arrependido
<SuBmUnDo> vou voltar ao 10.10
<MatheusNg> outro exemplo, peregrinator_six: Eu uso ubuntu no notebook, e essa versão nova liga com o brilho do monitor no máximo. Na anterior eu alterava esse padrão nas opções de configuração de energia. Agora tbm não tem mais como mudar isso e toda vez que reinicio tenho que diminuir o brilho "na mão".
<peregrinator_six> MatheusNg, baixa o tweker sei lá o que... :p
<peregrinator_six> pera lá...
<MatheusNg> simple tweker, algo assim né?
<peregrinator_six> esse programa ai permite maior customização...
<peregrinator_six> http://forum.ubuntued.info/viewtopic.php?f=24&p=3870&sid=0ffa7833f9f1bec706524a91e35d08b4#p3870
<zeRopHan> internet discada
<zeRopHan> pra atualizar o ubuntu
<zeRopHan> 16 hrs
<zeRopHan> AIHEiUAHE
<peregrinator_six> rsrsrsr
<zeRopHan> comeh que cancela a atualização
<peregrinator_six> brasil, sil, sil...
<MatheusNg> "Ao testar a nova versão do Ubuntu, vocês devem ter percebido que a Canonical eliminou muitas opções de personalização de aparência. Uma mudança que me deixou extremamente insatisfeita é a falta de opção para alterar as cores do tema." - Ah, então eles removeram essas opções mesmo. Tava pensando até que tinha só mudado de lugar e eu é que não tava encontrando.
<MatheusNg> :)
<leticia> pessoal, alguém poderia me ajudar?
<SuBmUnDo> leticia, pergunta
<MatheusNg> peregrinator_six: legal esse gnome-tweak-tool ... mas seria pra mudar as cores do tema, né? No meu caso, o que to procurando é um jeito de alterar o brilho padrão do monitor mesmo, qdo inicia. Aquele brilho que eu altero com as teclas Fn+<tecla-de-brilho>, sabe?
<leticia> eu instalei o 11.10 e o wifi estava ok, agora estou em outra rede e ele não conecta
<leticia> ele até encontra as redes mas não consegue se conectar, nem no wifi nem no cabo
<peregrinator_six> MatheusNg, varias coisas..
<peregrinator_six> não só temas não...
<MatheusNg> peregrinator_six: hmmm, vou instalar aqui então :) tks!
<peregrinator_six> leticia, sorry, não lhe ajuda pois não sei, não por estar lhe ignorando não, se soube-se lhe ajudaria...
<peregrinator_six> *ajudo...
<leticia> hmm...
<zeRopHan> eita
<zeRopHan> comeh que cancela
<zeRopHan> essa atualização
<leticia> acho que o jeito vai ser voltar pro 11.04
<peregrinator_six> leticia, você disse que não tá usnado na sua rede...
<peregrinator_six> se não sua funciona por que vai remover o sistema...?!
<peregrinator_six> *usando...
<leticia> não entendi
<peregrinator_six> zeRopHan, fecha a janela...
<MatheusNg> leticia: não falei nada pelo mesmo motivo... tbm não sei... Tá dando algum erro ou simplesmente fica procurando a rede e não conecta?
<peregrinator_six> <leticia> eu instalei o 11.10 e o wifi estava ok, agora estou em outra rede e ele não conecta
<peregrinator_six>  ele até encontra as redes mas não consegue se conectar, nem no wifi nem no cabo
<peregrinator_six> outra rede..
<peregrinator_six> se na que você usa tá ok então...
<leticia> ah ta, porque eupreciso utilizar em outra rede, rs
<MatheusNg> zeRopHan: acho que não tem como cancelar... no começo ele dá um aviso que depois de iniciada não pode ser cancelada.
<leticia> MatheusNg, ele acha todas as redes, mas não consegue se conectar
<MatheusNg> leticia: Mas dá algum erro? ou fica tentando infinitamente?
<leticia> não, sem erro, fica tentando infinitamente
<zeRopHan> peregrinator_six,  fechei
<zeRopHan> AHEIUHAIUHUH
<Mano_Chao> ubuntu e suas atuliazaçoes... ts ts ts
<MatheusNg> zeRopHan: kkkkkk
<leticia> eu fiz um teste do próprio ubuntu e só apareceu este erro: erro:root:could not find def gateway info in /proc
<MatheusNg> zeRopHan: tá com conexão discada?
<zeRopHan> s
<leticia> e error:root:could not find default gateway by running route
<Mano_Chao> leticia, seu problema eh com o gateway... define ele manualmente
<leticia> Mano_Chao, hmmm, e como faz isso?
<MatheusNg> zeRopHan: Aqui demorou horas pra fazer esse upgrade pro 11.10
<MatheusNg> zeRopHan: e to com speedy 4mb. Foi +- 45 min só pra baixar pacotes, etc e tal. :\
<zeRopHan> ave
<zeRopHan> aqui a net
<zeRopHan> é 128k
<MatheusNg> vê se vc consegue um CD da instalação... baixar vai ser doideira.
<Mano_Chao> leticia --> # route add default gw IP_DO_GATE
<zeRopHan> MatheusNg,  deixo ligdo aqui e vou dormir
<zeRopHan> amanha meio dia ta pronto
<MatheusNg> aee, aí sim \o/
<leticia> Mano_Chao, brigado, mas vou ter que te perguntar como acho esse id do gateway, rs. tem que acessar as configurações do modem?
<zeRopHan> mas nem vou atualizado nao
<zeRopHan> suporte ta dificil
<zeRopHan> e sou noob no linux
<Mano_Chao> leticia, o ip do modem eh o seu gateway
<leticia> ah ta
<Mano_Chao> leticia --> # route add default gw IP_DO_MODEM
<Mano_Chao> (:
<leticia> ah ta
<leticia> vou tentar aqui, obrigado
<Mano_Chao> testa e posta se deu certo
<leticia> Mano_Chao, agora ele conseguiu se conectar, mas não acessa nada, btw eu uso um roteador
<jrenovatio> Alguém sabe como montar um iphone no ubuntu? O meu tá dando erro.
<infocus> é seguro rede de faculdade que usa wireless sem crptografia? abre uma tela pra logar na vpn de lá, mas no wireless aparece "rede não segura, sem criptografia"
<Ernandes> whoo
<MrBoss> alguém sabe como faço um backup do thunderbird?
<peregrinator_six> MrBoss, http://www.google.com/search?gcx=c&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=backup+do+thunderbird
<MrBoss> peregrinator_six, to querendo exportar do thunder pro evolution
<rogerio> instalei o ubuntu one agora toda vez que inicio o not pede senha do chaveiro, como resolvo isto?
<rogerio> ubuntu 11.10
<peregrinator_six> MrBoss, http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CBoQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.vivaolinux.com.br%2Fdica%2FExportar-emails-do-Evolution-para-Thunderbird&ei=qKyZTpO8EOLq0gHSs9XXBA&usg=AFQjCNF-V8wluLJVeN_O5RJFRZormEZVsg
<rogerio> ninguém tem alguma dica para este problema?
<MrBoss> peregrinator_six, valeu,
<peregrinator_six> ok
<jrenovatio> Alguém sabe como montar um iphone no ubuntu? O meu tá dando erro.
<freedom_linux> garela seguinte
<freedom_linux> fui instalar o atualizar o ubuntu para nova versão atualizei, porém meus arquivos sumiram da home. quando estava usando o 11.04 era ext3 e agora ficou ext4...
<freedom_linux> alguém?
<Ernandes> ja eraa
<Ernandes> perdeu menoo
<Ernandes> hehhe
<freedom_linux> que isso mano.
<freedom_linux> ele mostra no tamnho que os dados estão la presente mas não os exibi
<Ernandes> ixx sifoo
<Thiago_MGMB> boa tarde a todos ...
<MatheusNg> Thiago_MGMB: tarde!
<Thiago_MGMB> instalei o 11.10 ... mas to tendo dificuldades ...
<Thiago_MGMB> oi MatheusNg
<Thiago_MGMB> pow bichu ... eu pulei do 10.10 q eu adoro ... pro 11.10 ... de uma certa forma já me arrependi ...
<Thiago_MGMB> pow no 10.10 eu personalizo tudo ...
<Thiago_MGMB> no 11.10 naum consigo nada
<Thiago_MGMB> nem instalar temas ... nem os temas pelo repositório do bisigi eu consigo ...
<Thiago_MGMB> alguém tem alguma dica?
<MatheusNg> Thiago_MGMB: algumas horas antes eu tava reclamando da mesma coisa... rs
<Thiago_MGMB> pow bichu oq ta acontecendo com o pessoalda canonical?
<Thiago_MGMB> eles estão surtando?
<MatheusNg> "subi" do 11.04 pro 11.10. To sentindo falta de um monte de configurações que no 11.04 eu conseguia fazer... mas no 11.10 parece que simplesmente me forçam a usar do jeito que vem
<Thiago_MGMB> pow se um dos principais motivos pelo qual o pessoal curte o ubuntu eh esse lance de personalizar
<MatheusNg> Thiago_MGMB: me perguntei a mesma coisa. Espero que revertam isso.
<Thiago_MGMB> isso aee ...
<Thiago_MGMB> eu to pensando em fazer downgrade pro 10.10 novamente
<Thiago_MGMB> meu desktop ainda está no 10.10 perfeito ...
<Thiago_MGMB> eu não me adaptei ao unity...
<MatheusNg> pensei em voltar pro 11.04 tbm... mas não posso formatar a máquina agora...
<MatheusNg> eu curti o Unity, mas curtia muito mais o 11,04
<Thiago_MGMB> mas tb naum quero colocar o gnome classico aqui ...
<MatheusNg> .04
<Thiago_MGMB> de uma certa forma eu gostei da aparencia do UNITY
<Thiago_MGMB> mas ta muito imaturo ainda
<MatheusNg> Thiago_MGMB: experimenta o 11.04 num live CD
<Thiago_MGMB> tem q melhorar muito pra ficar bacana
<Thiago_MGMB> eu usei o 11.04
<Thiago_MGMB> vou bater cabeça no 11.10 ...
<MatheusNg> eu achei que fizeram caca em algumas coisas na mudança pro 11.10
<Thiago_MGMB> infelizmente temos de nos adaptar as mudanças do mundo ...
<MatheusNg> é, to vendo se acostumo com ele tbm.
<Thiago_MGMB> mas eu vou aguardar um pouco pra ver se me adapto ...
<MatheusNg> pois é! rs Só espero que nas próximas eles revertam isso ao invés de "fechar" mais.
<MatheusNg> preciso dar uma saída. []s
<Thiago_MGMB> caso contrário irei pular pra outra distro... eu particularmente naum curto kde por lembrar muito o rwindows ...
<Thiago_MGMB> mas acho que terei de usar o kubuntu ... ou outra distro
<Thiago_MGMB> ok fica na paz ...
<Thiago_MGMB> depois agente bate um papo
<Thiago_MGMB> forte abraço ...
<MrBoss> estou vendo as pessoas tendo muitas queixas com essa nova versão .10
<marp> boa tarde, pessoal1
<MrBoss> boa
<Thiago_MGMB> MrBoss
<Thiago_MGMB> realmente ... eu vou ser bem sincero com vc ... eh mais uma versão pela qual eu me desiludo
<Thiago_MGMB> sempre falei muito bem do UBUNTU ... sempre instalei em computadores de amigos ...
<Thiago_MGMB> mas agora eu vou evitar ...
<Thiago_MGMB> ou instalar a 10.10
<Thiago_MGMB> q realmente eh a perfeita pra mim
<Thiago_MGMB> até agora naum saiu nenhuma melhor pra mim
<MatheusNg> voltei
<MatheusNg> então Thiago_MGMB, tbm não gosto do KDE pelo mesmo modivo
<Thiago_MGMB> pow ... pra mim KDE eh uma "IMITAÇÂO" do WIndows ...
<MatheusNg> MrBoss: a versão .10 em si, no geral, tá rodando bem legal aqui. Bem estável até agora, nenhum problema... a fonte Monospace (que uso pra programar) deu uma mudada pra melhor (ou então to doido...rs). O que me desanimou mesmo foram umas mudanças no Unity, que pelo menos pro que eu tava acostumado, mudou pra pior.
<MatheusNg> são "detalhes", mas que fazem diferença. Tipo o ícone da bateria lá em cima, que antes tinha como eu configurar pra só mostrar se estivesse carregando ou descarregando, e ocultar qdo usava na energia... agora fica lá direto, mesmo conectado na tomada, e não tem mais opção de tirar.
<Thiago_MGMB> MatheusNg
<MatheusNg> Thiago_MGMB: diga
<Thiago_MGMB> aqui tb ta rodando bem o .10
<Thiago_MGMB> aceitou legal no meu netbook
<Thiago_MGMB> q até hoje naum conseguia uma distro q fizesse funcionar meu microfone do netbook
<MatheusNg> Thiago_MGMB: e o gnome 3? não rola instalar ele na .10? Ou to falando besteira?
<Thiago_MGMB> rola sim ... dá ...
<MatheusNg> Thiago_MGMB: Então, disso eu tbm não tenho do que reclamar não. Tá tudo rodando redondo.
<Thiago_MGMB> eu aqui eu até coloquei o classico ...
<Thiago_MGMB> mas eu sou meio caxias ... re instalei do zero tudo de novo ...
<Thiago_MGMB> mas quero continuar com o UNITY...
<MatheusNg> Thiago_MGMB: sou teimoso tbm... fico com a sensação de que se a interface gráfica "nativa" é o Unity, instalar outra seria andar pra trás. Bobeira minha. rs
<Thiago_MGMB> apesar de não gostar ... eu me viro bem no kde e outros modos gráficos ...
<Thiago_MGMB> e o UNITY eh muito novo ainda ...
<Thiago_MGMB> ta muito imaturo
<MatheusNg> acho que a tendência é melhorar né
<MatheusNg> Thiago_MGMB: o Fn+F2 funciona legal pra vc no .10 ?
<Thiago_MGMB> precisa de pessoas como nós pra falar q não ta funcionando ... quem sabe uma hora isso echoa e chega nos ouvidos do pessoal da canonical
<MatheusNg> aqui ao invés de mostrar o consumo da bateria, como fazia na .04, abre as Estatísticas de Energia. :p
<Thiago_MGMB> eu ainda naum testei
<Thiago_MGMB> pow eu vou deixar ele aqui no meu netbook
<MatheusNg> é... talvez pra eles essas mudanças que pra eles sejam "pra melhor", com o tempo vão vendo o que rola ou não e vão acertando.
<Thiago_MGMB> em quanto no meu desktop está o 10.10 e nas outras 3 máquinas aqui tb ...
<Thiago_MGMB> pow a sorte deles é que o povo da comunidade eh guerreiro e sempre cria uma saída pras coisas
<Thiago_MGMB> do pessoal q ta usando o 11.04 q eu conheço ... ninguém ta usando o unity
<Thiago_MGMB> todo mundo migrou pro gnome classico
<MatheusNg> Thiago_MGMB: eu voltei a usar linux recentemente e já peguei a .04, com o Unity... então nem estranhei muito em relação ao gnome. A última vez que tinha usado *nix antes, era um HP-UX, muitos anos atrás... que nem lembro qual o nome daquela interface gráfica.
<MatheusNg> eu curto o gnome clássico tbm, apesar de ter tido muito pouco contato. Só não curto mesmo o kde.
<Thiago_MGMB> olha ... eu hoje tenho dual boot em quase todas as maquinas aqui de casa ... minha máquina de serviço mesmo usa linux quase o tempo todo
<Thiago_MGMB> mas com o UNITY naum vai rolar naum ...
<MatheusNg> to pensando em instalar o gnome aqui no .10... consigo ficar com os 2 pra escolher no login? ou tenho que substituir o Unity?
<Thiago_MGMB> pow faz isso ... vc vai gostar ...
<Thiago_MGMB> ta diferente de antes
<Thiago_MGMB> mas está bacana
<Thiago_MGMB> eu vou continuar aqui nesse netbook com o 11.10
<Thiago_MGMB> se for pra mudar pro gnome fico no 10.10 mesmo q está perfeito
<MatheusNg> uma coisa eu sei que aprendi com isso... não atualizar sem antes usar um tempo com livecd ou numa máquina de testes. rs
<Thiago_MGMB> pois eh ...
<Thiago_MGMB> eu usei pouco e gostei pq funfou meu audio do netbook
<Thiago_MGMB> me empolguei ...
<Thiago_MGMB> vamos ver com o andar da carroagem oq o povo cria ...
<MatheusNg> rs
<Thiago_MGMB> até o UBUNTU TWEAK que antes era show ... eles caparam ...
<Thiago_MGMB> eu antes fazia tudo no ubuntu tweak ... agora naum tem mais nada como antes
<MatheusNg> qdo instalei a .04 logo que lançou, dava umas travadas, algumas coisas funcionavam com um comportamento meio doido (tipo fechar do nada)... mas conforme ia fazendo as atualizações, foram corrigindo. Deve rolar o mesmo com a .10.
<Thiago_MGMB> tomar
<MatheusNg> essas "capadas" deles que tão me preocupando. Já já vira um windows.
<Thiago_MGMB> ele mau saiu e em poucas horas já divulgaram erro na tradução dele rss
<MatheusNg> é rsrs
<Thiago_MGMB> mas faço votos q UBUNTU naum vire um rWindows ...
<Thiago_MGMB> pq eh muito bom pra entrar na ditadura ...
<MatheusNg> deixa eu aproveitar e te perguntar... ou se alguém mais souber ajudar...: Como faço pra aparecer só o meu usuário na tela de login, e não aparecer o usuário do samba e outros do sistema que estão aparecendo?
<Thiago_MGMB> uma q essas coisas de te obrigar a isso ou aquilo ... naum tem nada haver com a filosofia do software livre ... e da cultura linux ...
<MatheusNg> exatamente
<MrBoss> Thiago_MGMB, eu instalei o .10 e tive que voltar pro .04
<MrBoss> Thiago_MGMB, vc usa o evolution?
<Thiago_MGMB> sim ... ainda naum testei o thunderbird
<MrBoss> Thiago_MGMB, no meu aqui apareceu do nada uma pasta home e dentro dela a marcelo - do nada
<MrBoss> sabe como eu tiro essa pasta?
<Thiago_MGMB> pow se vc fez a atualização ... ao invés da instalação limpa ... deve ser coisas da outra instalação ...
<Thiago_MGMB> acho q o mais certe seria fazer uma instalação limpa do zero
<Thiago_MGMB> vc teria grandes avanços ...
<MatheusNg> MrBoss: aqui no meu apareceu uma conta matheus@localhost
<MatheusNg> aliás, uma coisa que achei legal nessa nova versão são as contas online
<Thiago_MGMB> sim isso eh bem bacana
<MatheusNg> configurei 2 contas que tenho no GMail e ele automaticamente já mostrou as duas contas no Evolution... além das duas agendas (Google Calendar) dessas contas tbm
<Thiago_MGMB> o legal dele q notei eh vc poder sincronizar os softwares em todas as máquinas q vc tem com o mesmo usuário
<MatheusNg> hmmm, legal isso tbm hein!
<MatheusNg> alguém sabe se no Empathy tá funcionando direito o bloqueio de pessoas da sua lista do MSN?
<Thiago_MGMB> pow ele veio com muita coisa boa ... mas esse rolo de bloquear um monte de coisas do unity ta difícil
<Thiago_MGMB> quando vc cresce com a liberdade ... do nada de força uma coisa limitada ... aonde vc naum pode fazer nada ... a coisa fica ruim ...
<MatheusNg> a versão que eu tinha antes, todo mundo que eu tinha bloqueado no MSN me via normalmente qdo eu acessava pelo Empathy
<Thiago_MGMB> pow usa o emesene ...
<Thiago_MGMB> pra mim aqui ta perfeito
<Thiago_MGMB> o empathy só uso com o gtalk
<Thiago_MGMB> q está maravilhoso
<Thiago_MGMB> faço tudo
<Thiago_MGMB> até chamada de audio ...
<Thiago_MGMB> ainda naum testei chamada de video
<MatheusNg> Thiago_MGMB: o que me incomodou foi justamente isso... bloquear mudança de configurações bestas.
<Thiago_MGMB> mas de audio ta show
<MatheusNg> hmm, vou testar ele aqui
<Thiago_MGMB> vamos aguardar
<Thiago_MGMB> ele saiu agora ...
<Thiago_MGMB> vamos dar um voto de confiança ...
<MatheusNg> Thiago_MGMB: o emesene eu não curti. Aliás, curti muito o programa... mas não conseguia fazer com que ele não gravasse as conversas.
<Thiago_MGMB> quem sabe daqui uma semana as coisas comecem a aparecer
<Thiago_MGMB> as soluções ...
<Thiago_MGMB> pow o emesene grava sim
<MatheusNg> to usando o PidGin mesmo
<Thiago_MGMB> vc naum deve ter feito direito
<Thiago_MGMB> o novo ta chatinho
<MatheusNg> Thiago_MGMB: sim, grava... é esse o problema. Eu queria que ele NÃO gravasse.
<Thiago_MGMB> o ideal eh adicionar o repositório do emesene e deixar ele atualizar
<Thiago_MGMB> no meu caso no 10.10 ficou muito melhor
<MatheusNg> o que não consegui foi fazer não gravar... nem excluir as já gravadas.
<Thiago_MGMB> pow pra deixar de gravar tem opção disso lá
<Thiago_MGMB> só vc olhar direitinho
<MatheusNg> eu devo ter feito caca aqui
<Thiago_MGMB> no meu aqui naum grava
<MatheusNg> lembro que mudei, mas ele continuou gravando
<Thiago_MGMB> rss deve ter sido pq vc atualizou do 11.04 pro 11.10 e naum fez uma instalação limpa (formatação)
<MatheusNg> e foi logo que tinha saído uma versão, e vi muita gente dizendo que a anterior era melhor... desinstalei e voltei pro PidGin. Vou dar outra experimentada nele.
<MatheusNg> Thiago_MGMB: não não, isso foi logo quando tinha instalado o .04
<Thiago_MGMB> pidgin naum eh de um todo ruim ...
<MatheusNg> vou experimentar usar ele de novo
<Thiago_MGMB> pow o emesene saiu uma versão toda nova ...
<Thiago_MGMB> muito bacana
<Ernandes> who
<MatheusNg> Thiago_MGMB: com o emesene dá pra usar múltiplas contas tbm?
<MatheusNg> tipo 2 contas de msn ao mesmo tempo?
<Ernandes> nao lembroo
<jrenovatio> Alguém sabe como montar um iphone no ubuntu? O meu tá dando erro.
<ms30> Boa tarde
<licensed> eu tenho uma particao ext4 com uns filmes. eu posso escolher ela como /home (sem formatar)? vai ser criado os arquivos do /home nela?
<ms30> por favor, alguém poderia me ajudar a configurar meu Ubuntu para funcionar com duas placas de vídeo? Não sei como configurar o Xorg, obrigado
<ms30> Alguem sabe como configurar o xorg para funcionar em dualhead?
<Ernandes> eu naoo
<Thiago_MGMB> OI ... com EMESENE dá sim pra usar mais de uma conta simultaneamente
<fslima0> como faz mesmo pra abrir um outro servidor no irssi?
<Thiago_MGMB> só q vc abre mais de um módulo do emesene
<Thiago_MGMB> na verdade abra dois emesenes
<Stockholder> galera alguem já instalou o trac aqui?
<licensed> tem algum app que consigamos mudar do modo "powersave" pro "performance" no unity?
<MatheusNg> galera, pra quem tá reclamando do novo Unity (como eu) por causa de não poder mais alterar algumas configurações, taí algumas soluções: http://askubuntu.com/questions/29553/how-can-i-configure-unity/62903#62903
<Thiago_MGMB> alguém ta conseguindo usar ferramenta ntfs no 11.10 (unity)
<Thiago_MGMB> eu aqui to com dificuldades em montar automaticamente as unidades ntfs q tenho em minha maquina
<Thiago_MGMB> alguma dica por onde começar
<Thiago_MGMB> já instalei o pacote de ferramente ntfs
<Thiago_MGMB> mas nada
<Maninho> mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/<your-NTFS-partition> /media/<folder>
<Thiago_MGMB> maninho este comando vai fazer com q ele funcione toda vez q reiniciar?
<licensed> nao
<Maninho> recomendo http://www.tuxera.com/community/ntfs-3g-manual
<licensed> ai voce pode colocar em algum arquivo de inicializacao este comando
<Maninho> fstab
<Thiago_MGMB> pq eh isso q to precisando quando vou abrir a ferramenta de ntfs eh pra isso
<Thiago_MGMB> eu clico nele pra abrir
<Maninho> procura no google montar+hd+fstab
<Thiago_MGMB> mas ele pede autenticação e naum abre
<Thiago_MGMB> esse processo q faço funciona no 10,10
<Thiago_MGMB> mas no 11.10
<Maninho> essas novidades de hj em dia nem sempre funciona para todas as cabeças
 * Maninho tenso
<Thiago_MGMB> pois eh
<Thiago_MGMB> deixa quieto
<Maninho> eu sempre monto scripts pra fazer esse trampo de agilizar hds de backups iniciar bots serviços de dns etc...
<Maninho> bom vou fazer uma manu remota boa sorte
<Thiago_MGMB> vou continuar quebrando a kbça aqui ...
<Maninho> vai direto no google
<Thiago_MGMB> de qualquer forma obrigadu
<Maninho> é a melhor escolha
<Thiago_MGMB> já fui
<Maninho> coloca um script pra fazer a montagem
<Thiago_MGMB> mas tudo q se refere ao 11.10 eh novidade
<Thiago_MGMB> naum tem nada dele na rede só falando q ele saiu e coisas do tipo
<Maninho> procura soluções para se rodar pelo tty
<Thiago_MGMB> mas coisas boas mesmo ta difícil
<Maninho> que dae sera universao (acredito)
<Thiago_MGMB> ok
<Thiago_MGMB> vou ver oq faço
<Thiago_MGMB> de qualquer forma obrigado ...
<Thiago_MGMB> eu prefiro aprender de forma gráfica pra poder passar pra frente
<Thiago_MGMB> eu ensino a pessoas carentes aqui na cidade
<Maninho> hehehehehehe
<Thiago_MGMB> máquinas q não tem config avançadas rodam bem oubuntu
<Thiago_MGMB> aee eu instalo pro pessoal e ajudo
<Thiago_MGMB> e a forma mais simples de se fazer eh sempre melhor pra eles q naum tem muito contato
<jxajroad> alo! meu ubuntu 10.04 não abre mais o help e inicia o navegador firefox logo quando liga. Alguém sabe como eu pesquiso isso no forum?
<RmN> me dizem uma coisa
<RmN> como tá esse 11.10 ?
<jxajroad> janela de ajuda linux 10.04 não carrega. Alguém tem uma pista de como resolve?
<RmN> 10.04 ?
<RmN> po bicho
<RmN> já tá na versão 11.10
<jxajroad> bem que eu gostaria da 11.10 mas acredito que meu PC não suporte...:(
<jxajroad> não sei o que aconteceu com o ícone de ajuda que quer abrir...e ao carregar ele some....e _do nada_ o navegador começou a entrar quando ligo o PC...queria saber como pesquiso a solução.
<jxajroad> No windows eu ia pro menu iniciar e ajuda do windos é F1, no linux não faço a menor ideia.
<Maninho> man <opção>
<Maninho> procure nos menus
<Maninho> Centro de ajuda do KDE
<Maninho> deve ter para estas novidades ae
<jxajroad> um tal de peregrinator me deu outros caminhos mas....dá no mesmo.
<jxajroad> centro de ajuda KDE? onde acho isso?
<Maninho> isto pra quem usa kde saco
<Maninho> vasculha os menus de seu ambiente grafico
<Maninho> {DESABAFO}a distribuição GNU/Linux Ubuntu esta se tornando algo complicado para usuarios leigos onde que Windows 7 com suas facilidade para leigos torna eficaz apos instalação dos drivers e com pucos cliques personalizando seu tema limitado Aero Peek shake torna uma experiencia simples e atraente  (Afinal o que esta ocorrendo na base desta distribuição? Usuarios não consegue nem achar o Help 'Ajuda' 0.o){/DESABAFO}
<paladinn> seu ?
<licensed> peregrinator_six, vou de kde mesmo no desk e no note
 * peregrinator_six TSC...
<peregrinator_six> licensed, fraco... :P
<peregrinator_six> UAHSUAHSUHA
<licensed> da pra usar ubuntu 11.10 com gnome 2.x:
<licensed> ?
<peregrinator_six> não
<peregrinator_six> ele é GNOME 3.2
<udk> ae
<peregrinator_six> mas pode usar ele com o gnome safi back sei lá como que se escreve...
<licensed> é eu vi.. ta meio bugado tambem
<Maninho> tarde udk
<licensed> a unica coisa que eu irei sentir falta é o battery-status
<peregrinator_six> licensed, na boa...?!
<licensed> que eu consigo colocar modo powersave, modo performance
<udk> Maninho: aqui e noite
<peregrinator_six> vai pra o Debian po.... ;)
<Maninho> udk, noite
<udk> Maninho: mas boa tarde pra vc :)
<Maninho> hehehehe
<licensed> peregrinator_six, no desk eu vou continuar com kde como sempre.. de boa.. no note eu to pensando seriamente
<udk> 22:15 aqui
<Maninho> hehehe
<peregrinator_six> licensed, se quem sabem mano. ;)
<jxajroad> porque o firefox inicia quando ligo o PC?
<Maninho> sera pq o GNOME lembrou que tu deixou ligado e desligou o sistema?
<Maninho> procura no seu ambiente grafico uma opção semelhante a (nao lembrar sesssao)
<udk> jxajroad: pq ele ta salvo na sua sessao. e eh quando vc faz login, nao quando a maquina liga :)
<jxajroad> aaaah...boa! acho que foi isso mesmo!
<jxajroad> não! nada disso.
<jxajroad> esse recurso está desabilitado. além do mais sempre fecho tudo antes de desligar o PC.
<Maninho> entao teu ff esta na lista de inicialização
<jxajroad> udk, salvo na minha sessão? como assim?
<RmN> a versão 11.10 tá melhor ?
<Maninho> caso nao solucione remova o ff reinicie o pc e instala novamente e reinicie novamente
<jxajroad> sim, sim...quando faço login...desculpe...:(
<jxajroad> iiiiisso Maninho..é aí que quero chegar!
<udk> jxajroad: o que gerencia quais programas rodam quando vc faz login e seu gerenciador de sessao
<jxajroad> como eu tiro?
<udk> jxajroad: no seu caso, deve ser o gnome-session
<jxajroad> gerenciador de sessão? vou ver
<jxajroad> onde fica o gerenciador de sessão?
<jxajroad> :o
<jxajroad> gnome-session?
<jxajroad> onde fica?
<udk> fica escondido, vc nao mexe nele. mexe nas configuracoes dele
<jxajroad> no windows era tudo no iniciar programas...eu ía lá deletava e tava resolvido.
<jxajroad> fica escondido? onde?
<jxajroad> como eu abro ele udk?
<udk> vc usa um gnome-session-(settings ou manager, nao lembro), ou um gnome-session-save, ou arquivos de configuracao + gconf-editor, ou whatever
<jxajroad> ???
<udk> nao to perto das minhas maquinas com linux
<jxajroad> isso não é no sistema?
<jxajroad> eu sei que andei usando muito um administrador de sistema esses dias pra fechar o ff.
<jxajroad> monitor de sistema
<jxajroad> bem..obrigado pela ajuda udk
<jxajroad> caramba...a ajuda do linux não carrega de jeito nenhum!
<jxajroad> :(
<jxajroad> queria jogar esta máquina pela janela
<paladinn> a maquina nao tem culpa
<jxajroad> vixe! voltou :o!!!!
<jxajroad> alguém tem que pagar o pato paladinn...antes eu destruir uma máquina do que atentar contra a vida do stallman
<jxajroad> fui mexer em _preferencias dos aplicativos de sessao_ e no botão ajuda ele abriu a ajuda do linux e ficou aqui aberto...:)
<jxajroad> sistema maluco.
<udk> jxajroad: sabe ler em ingles? (nao, nao e sobre o seu problema, mas e interessante)
<jxajroad> mais ou menos...aqui diz assim:
<jxajroad> 3.3.1.3. Removing A Startup Program
<jxajroad> To remove a startup program, select it from the list of startup
<jxajroad>        programs and click Remove.
<jxajroad> interessante? esta porcaria me deu problema logo agora que eu tinha que preparar beringela a milanesa!
<udk> http://goo.gl/wFiqD
<udk> falei que isso nao tem nada a verr com o seu problema
<jxajroad> mas engraçado..o ff não está na lista de programas par iniciar! :o
<udk> (esse link)
<jxajroad> estou desesperado....estou perdido agora..sem a ajuda e com a máquina bagunçada.
<jxajroad> o problema da ajuda deve ser com o icone..quando eu clico nele ao inves de abrir a ajuda ele fecha.
<jxajroad> deixem eu ver se resolvi..já volto!
<jxajroad> obrigado pela ajuda pessoal...eu sei que o povo aqui é do bem!
<jxajroad> o problema sou eu que sou lerdo pra linux...:(
<jxajroad> já volto.
<udk> https://plus.google.com/u/0/111761906192607425782/posts/TMsHnhbm7Cq
<udk> ops, canal errado
<udk> mas se quiserem ver, o post e publico. desculpem pelo spam
<fslima0> Linux lima-notebook 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<udk> heh
<jxajroad> Alo! Agradeço a solução da inicialização do ff em hora errada.
<jxajroad> mas o programa de ajuda do linux não carrega...alguém sabe como posso pesquisar a solução?
<capeta> google lol
<fslima0> udk: ja tirou o ccnp?
<udk> fslima0: huh?
<udk> fslima0: eu disse pra alguem que ia fazer alguma prova?
<udk> fslima0: alow?
<fslima0> udk: nao vai fazer?
<fslima0> me lembro que vc comprou os livros ueh
<udk> fslima0: nossa, faz anos que tenho os livros
<fslima0> udk: 1 ano?
<fslima0> ou 2 sei la
<udk> fslima0: nao lembro, mas sao 2 ou +
<fslima0> eu me lembro que ainda tava comecando
<fslima0> hehe
<udk> fslima0: nah, tava comecando a ler
<udk> fslima0: queria revisar umas coisas
<fslima0> conseguiu ler tudo?
<udk> as partes que eu queria eu li
<fslima0> eu to lendo na marra na faculdade... mas eu vou ler com calma quando for fazer o exame
<fslima0> SWITCH eh facil
<udk> larguei no brasil os livros
<fslima0> udk: foi pra aonde?
<udk> fslima0: london, uk
<fslima0> trampa com IT?
<fslima0> ou trabalho normal
<fslima0> udk: ta gostando???
<udk> fslima0: it sim
<udk> fslima0: bom, ueh
<botinha> boa noite amigos, alguem estah tendo problemas com firefox fechando direto
<Maninho> po algum motivo varias pessoas vasculha imagens em toda internet por acaso nao tenha visto uma imagem semelhante mas de corpo inteiro? http://blog.maisprosperidade.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/dinheiro-facil.jpg
<Maninho> *por
<Maninho> hehehehe achei essa é da boa http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-Z_vOv95aQZQ/TaPJQh7YjdI/AAAAAAAAAps/xG9XEZyIUWA/s1600/mulher_dinheiro.png
#ubuntu-br 2011-10-16
<fslima0> udk: eu moro to Texas
<fslima0> eh bonzinho tbm :)
<fslima0> but it's too boring
<udk> fslima0: onde do texas? sei como eh. conheco varios lugares ai
<fslima0> Plano
<udk> fslima0: soh
<fslima0> conhece?
<udk> ja passei por ai
<fslima0> vou estudar que eh melhor...
<udk> vai la
<udk> eu vou e dormir, to exausto
 * peregrinator_six B.T.F.F....
<jxajroad> alo! eu tentei inicializar a ajuda no terminal pelo comando yelp e não carregou mas o terminal me deu uns códigos que não entendo....alguém pode me ajudar?
<Ernandes> ??
<xGrind> yelp? o.O
 * ZNC see good
<v1z_> opa
<v1z_> tem como fazer o upgrade no recovery mode (11.04-11.10)?
<v1z_> na verdade preciso retomar o upgrade de onde ele parou, pois enqto o upgrade estava sendo feito o screensaver travou :(
<v1z_> acho q bem na hora q o upgrade utility estava fazendo perguntas
<ZNC> tem sim
<ZNC> pelo mode recover voce tem acesso direto linux normal
<fslima0> ZNC: oiiii
<ZNC> fslima0, ola
<fslima0> ZNC: tudo bem Patricia?
<ZNC> tudo sim e vc?
<v1z_> ZNC: td bem? mas como eu faria para retomar uma upgrade meio-acabada na linha de comando?
<ZNC> quando iniciou o processo nao estava no terminal?
<ZNC> ou fez pelo grafico?
<ZNC> apt-get dist-upgrade ou apt-get full-upgrade faz tempo que usei Ubuntu
<ZNC> mas pelo mode recover da sim
<SuBmUnDo> ZNC, qual s.o, vc usa?
<ZNC> estou especializando em arch e bsd
 * Maninho joga na boca de ZNC {apt-get dist-upgrade}
<SuBmUnDo> tudo bem :0
<SuBmUnDo> :)
<ZNC> :)
<ZNC> e vc SuBmUnDo ?
<SuBmUnDo> Ubuntu
<ZNC> mmm
<ZNC> acredito que em meiados a 2015 va precisar de professores ubuntu no brasil
<ZNC> no brl as empresas so querem saber do ubuntu mas os clientes formatam por nao entender o linux
<nuno_nunes> Boas noites
 * Maninho In the future, there will be no difference between waste and energy.
<SuBmUnDo> ZNC, penso em testar outros sistemas mas no momento so tenho esta maquina e nao é exclusiva
<SuBmUnDo> nao gosto de maquina virtual
<ZNC> Maninho, vc ja e um kkkk
<ZNC> mmm
<ZNC> sempre é bom testar para saber o que realmente queremos em nosso computador, e em maquinas virtuais as experiencia e ruim, so se for para rodar *.server ^^
<ZNC> e tambem reforca a distro que vc gosta
 * ZNC Archmaniaca
<fslima0> eu tbm uso archlinux
<fslima0> mas tenho ubuntu tbm
<fslima0> e ja OSX e BSD
<fslima0> e espaco pra o Windows haha
<fslima0> mas nunca tive coragem de instalar o windows
<ZNC> mmm nao consigo mais pegar um ubuntu para usar, perdi varias coisas no hd usando ubuntu, 1° por nao saber mexer 2° por perguntar em lugar errado ter resposta errada
<ZNC> acabei pegando raiva, instalo para os outros
<ZNC> normal tranquilo
<ZNC> ^^
<nuno_nunes> baas noites
<ZNC> fslima0, ^^
<ZNC> boa noite nuno_nunes
<nuno_nunes> alguem já instalou a nova versão do ubuntu
<fslima0> ubuntu funciona mais facil
<fslima0> mas vc n sabe ao certo como funciona o sistema.. eu pelo menos nao sei
<ZNC> nao gosto muito de update no grafico do ambiente ainda mais se for muito brusco, opto por kde porque sempre esta mais ou menos semelhante
<fslima0> ja no archlinux eu sei
<fslima0> hehe
<ZNC> :-D
<nuno_nunes> eu acho esta nova versão confusa
<nuno_nunes> :S
<ZNC> as coisas aparenta ser mais facil ne
<ZNC> nuno_nunes, tem que procurar o conselho internacional e falar, acredito que tenha
<ZNC> porque dai eles iram tentar melhorar
<nuno_nunes> a parte classica podia ter ficado
<ZNC> nao ira adiantar vc dizer aqui, tem que procurar as pessoas que mexem com o ubuntu os dev
<fslima0> eu to instalando agora o xubuntu 11.10
<ZNC> tinha o canal nem lembro mais
<nuno_nunes> Encontrei isto
<nuno_nunes> apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<ZNC> sempre vejo reclamar das coisas aqui, nem adianta nada ira mudar se reclamar aqui :S isso da raiva
<nuno_nunes> lol
<ZNC> hehehehe
<xGrind> fslima0; xubuntu eh bom \o
<nuno_nunes> Se calhar vou para debian
<ZNC> o ubuntu esta caindo em rumos estranhos
<nuno_nunes> :D
<ZNC> nuno_nunes, ja pensou em participar no ArchLinux?
<nuno_nunes> O gnome está confuso
<nuno_nunes> Qual é o melhor :S
<ZNC> o melhor é aquele que vc se dedica para aprender
<ZNC> arch e facil ja vou dizendo
<nuno_nunes> eu utilizei ubuntu desde 2006
<ZNC> tem uma wiki completa onde vc pode solucionar problemas ou abordar problemas com soluções
<ZNC> criar guias de ajuda facilmente
<fslima0> xGrind: sim.. ja to acustumado com xfce
<nuno_nunes> O primeiro linux que usei já nem existe
<nuno_nunes> :D
<fslima0> arch pode ser simples.. mas vai querer tempo lendo os wiki
<ZNC> nuno_nunes, :) pense um pouco pegue uma iso e testa
<fslima0> pra vc colocar como quer
<fslima0> hehe
<ZNC> nuno_nunes, conectiva?
<nuno_nunes> mandrake
<nuno_nunes> versao em ingles
<nuno_nunes> xD
<ZNC> nuno_nunes, antes de usar ou pensar em usar uma distro veja o que ela pode lhe oferecer de ajuda, https://wiki.archlinux.org
<nuno_nunes> é base debian ou não
<ZNC> afinal nem tudo é mil maravilhas
<ZNC> arch linux n
<ZNC> ele usa um gestor chamado pacman muito agiu de usar e facil
<fslima0> archlinux faz tempo que eu nao formato a particao.. soh no pacman -Syu
<ZNC> pacman -S <programa> | pacman -Sy atualiza o core | pacman -Syu atualiza o core ea distrro
<ZNC> *distro
<nuno_nunes> pois só trabalho com deb
<nuno_nunes> vou para o debian
<nuno_nunes> xD
<ZNC> sem aquelas complicação sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ZNC> nuno_nunes, compilar tarball no arch é algo rapido
<nuno_nunes> eu nunca tive problemas com isso :D
<nuno_nunes> eu sṍ utilizo para a net
<nuno_nunes> então para isso centos xD
<ZNC> bom fica a dica, quando tiver um tempinho vago pense no arch
<ZNC> confira o aur uma base de programas fantastica
<ZNC> vc baixa o pkgbuild e faz uma instalação rapida e atualizada
<nuno_nunes> linux min
<nuno_nunes> mint
<ZNC> com dois comandos makepkg --asroot e por fim pacman -U seuaplicativo.pkg.tar.xz
<fslima0> nao conseguir instalar o gns3 no archlinux
<fslima0> no ubuntu eu consegui :/
<fslima0> tava usando ubuntu soh por causa do gns3
<ZNC> ja instalei faz tempo
<nuno_nunes> lol
<nuno_nunes> os pacotes tar não é comigo
<nuno_nunes> :S
<ZNC> o pacman faz esse trabalho para vc
<nuno_nunes> acho que volto ao suse
<nuno_nunes>  lol
<nuno_nunes> xD
<nuno_nunes> ou instalo o debian
<nuno_nunes> :D
<ZNC> suse yast2 :D adoro
<nuno_nunes> eu tive o suse antigo com o kde 1
<nuno_nunes> :D
<ZNC> ^^
<ZNC> hi nhandler
<ZNC> nhandler, how have you been
 * peregrinator_six T.E.M.D....
<Maninho> ZNC, manga ae jquery slide http://imgbin.org/images/5421.png
<ZNC> pelo o que eu ja vi completo o site voce precisa reforcar o azul nao esta combinando com os menus
<ZNC> deveria mudar aquela imagem da placa mae muito fosca
<Maninho> oh so hehe
<Pskol> alguem sabe algum cliente twitter q preste
<ZNC> rm -rf account ^^ nao sei Pskol
<Pskol> uwhehwehewh
<ZNC> mmm vc tambem esta na moda
<ZNC> twitter esses jovens de hoje em dia
<Pskol> mmm?
<Pskol> ah ta
<ZNC> ^^
<Pskol> poise resolvi me socializar
<ZNC> pode ser bom
<ZNC> o twitim parece ser interessante
<ZNC> ah e tem o pino o eldeablo sempre usava ele
<ZNC> apesar q ele nao tem credito pra escolha,
<Pskol> hmm
<Pskol> o gwibber e o gwit nao funciona
<Pskol> q coisa
<ZNC> vi umas img nem tentaria instalar muito feio
<ZNC> os dois
<ZNC> ainda mais vc que tem filhos nao pode usar coisas feias para eles nao se acostumar com isso e acabar usando windows
<Pskol> kkkk
<Pskol> se for bonito ele vao querer ficar mexndo
<ZNC> naooooo
<ZNC> vai despertar a criatividade e melhor
<Pskol> q peconceito, o pino so tem pacte rpm
<ZNC> a vida de quem gosta pra valer de computador se parar para pensar sempre esta em loop
<ZNC> ate no archlinux tem o pino
<ZNC> hahahaha
<Pskol> no meu repo nao tem
<ZNC> vai no google code
<Pskol> to usano lts
<Pskol> parece q ta mais antigo q o debian
<Pskol> eauehuwheawhe
<ZNC> http://codde.google.com/p/pino-twitter
<Pskol> poise so me resta o tar
<ZNC> power by aur archlinux pkgbuild
<Pskol> vo comer alguma coisa antes pra me dar sorte
<Pskol> ja venho
<ZNC> ^^ boa comida
<Pskol> obrigafo
<ZNC> de nada
<deusr> alguém aqui instalou o ubuntu 11.10 está tendo problemas com o wireless?
<xGrind> deusr; um colega meu sim
<deusr> xGrind, achou alguma solução?
<xGrind> deusr; ele baixou um drive
<deusr> xGrind, o mais estranho que via pendrive funciona o wireless, instalado, nao
 * peregrinator_six F.F.F.B D....
<xGrind> <Ricardo__> ja vi como resolver o wireless
<xGrind> <Ricardo__> tem q reinstalar um driver broadcom
<xGrind> <Ricardo__> so q sem internet wireless funcionando como vou reinstalar?
<xGrind> <Ricardo__> tenho q plugar via cabo pra fazer update
<xGrind> <Ricardo__> q coisa burra
<ZNC> Pskol, bem vou sair, montar um PABX daqui apouco só chegar fazer as configuracaes e pra casa volto ainda hoje octimo dia
<deusr> xGrind, legal, a net da minha irma é outra, mas vou tentar fazer isso
<xGrind> deusr; da uma testada ae \o
<deusr> é, foda isso, os caras lançam o treco antes das data, podiam ter testado isso direito
<cajuuh> tem alguma forma de colocar o emerald pra funcionar no 11.10?
<aymara> bomdia, acorda turma
<udk> como assim acorda? sao 11:40 ja
<udk> aymara: :P
<aymara> :D
<aymara> horario de verao
<udk> aymara: ja ja eu vou almocar
<udk> dia frio do caramba, ta uns 6 graus
<aymara> kkkk
<aymara> ta bom o frio
<udk> fez 3 ou 4 na madrugada, e agora ja e hora do almoco ta 6 ou 7
<aymara> kkk
<aymara> vc nao acordou ainda, kkk
<udk> aymara: comequieh? ja acordei, tomei banho, cafe da manha, fiquei algumas horas na net, e agora to pensando em ir almocar
<aymara> macarronada ne ?
<udk> tava pensando em algo mais exotico
<udk> :)
<aymara> caviar
<aymara> kkk
<aymara> nao sei nao conheço
<aymara> vc sabe o que é sabiá ?
<udk> acho que vou pegar o tube e passear no westfield um pouco, almoco por la.
<udk> preciso ficar um tempo offline, acho que vou andar do hyde park e depois no comeco da noite algum pub pra relaxar
<udk> pq amanha a correria volta
<aymara> aqui perto eu tomo café da manhá, boto os sapatos e como um prato de mocotó, kkkk
<udk> heh
<udk> falando assim me da saudades do brasil
<aymara> vc ta onde, usa ?
<udk> aymara: nao, usa seria mais a oeste dai, entao "mais cedo" (subtrai horas em relacao ao relogio dai)
<udk> aymara: estou em londres
<aymara> e que meu fuso horario corre para occidente, esquerda
<aymara> eu moro no brasil mas nao sou brasileiro, sou colombiano
<udk> soh
<aymara> mas sou filho de mae brasileira
<aymara> por isso que eu moro aqui
<aymara> conhece o site   www.megajogos.com.br
<aymara> muito bom, tem cartas, dominó, sinuca, jogos de tabuleiro, tudo on line
<aymara> ai vc joga contra outros jogadores, eles tem um software java, a gente instala, no linux se loga e pronto
<udk> cara, sem spam aqui
<aymara> mas e pago
<aymara> vc e gerente do canal
<aymara> é algum tipo de militar disciplinado ?
<aymara> vai almoça fast food cara, se liga
<Maninho> hahahaha
 * Maninho will work
 * Maninho News kde-4.7.2-1 open
<AlexandreMBM> Olá! Boa dia a todos!
<AlexandreMBM> Eu tenho "uma dúvida que é quase de programação".
<AlexandreMBM> Estou tentando alterar, talvez pela primeira vez, um programa Python. Anos atrás, aprendi a programar em Java. Tenho pouca experiência com código Python, apesar de já ter feito alguns pequenos programas também. Enfim, não tenho costume especialmente com a estrutura de projeto, incluindo Glade e arquivo .po.
<AlexandreMBM> Eu traduzi o .po com o Poedit (copia renomeada para nosso idioma). Pela primeira vez. O comando python setup.py install parece funcionar corretamente. No Console diz que o .mo é gerado e copiado. Mas a re-executar o programa, parece que não houve alterações, inclusive o idioma da interface continuar como antes.
<AlexandreMBM> O estranho é que tem palavras traduzidas, como já tinha antes, que ainda não são as minhas traduções ou qualquer tradução que se encontre dentro dos arquivo .po existentes no projeto.
<AlexandreMBM> Andre_Gondim, oi! Você é tradutor Gnome, se não me engano. Dê-me uma mãozinha aí!
<AlexandreMBM> Andre_Gondim, estou tentando traduzir do Gnome Catalog.
<AlexandreMBM> Andre_Gondim, quero testar.
<Celsinho[OuT]> bom dia!
<AlexandreMBM> Celsinho[OuT], bom dia!
<Celsinho> oba, AlexandreMBM !
<Celsinho> :)
<AlexandreMBM> Celsinho, você leu o que escrevi acima?
<Celsinho> AlexandreMBM, sim!
<Celsinho> :)
<AlexandreMBM> Pode me ajudar?
<AlexandreMBM> O programa que quero testar o Gnome Catalog.
<AlexandreMBM> Celsinho.
<cabuloso> opa, alguém sabe qual a versão do python que vem padrão no 11.10?
<Maninho|AFK> cai no console do python e vera
<Maninho|AFK> no meu caso python3 ; Python 3.2.2 (default, Sep  5 2011, 04:33:58)
<Maninho|AFK> e também python2 ; Python 2.7.2 (default, Jun 29 2011, 11:17:09)
<cabuloso> Maninho|AFK, ele vem com os 2 instalados?
<Maninho|AFK> cabuloso não, mas vc pode instalar
<Maninho|AFK> no linux voce opta por usar o que quiser da forma que quiser caso venha versao que você não gosta compile aquela que gosta,
<cabuloso> Maninho|AFK, blz valeu
<cabuloso> não, eu sei
<cabuloso> é que tou pensando em usar o 11.10 num servidor novo que tou fazendo
<cabuloso> aí queria ver as coisas que ele vem por padrão
<Maninho|AFK> lol nem cara
<cabuloso> antes de ter certeza
<Maninho|AFK> tu vai se matar
<cabuloso> porque?
<Maninho|AFK> bsd pra servidor, Ubuntu pra usuario basico ou pra quem gosta de novidade, falta de estabilidade
<cabuloso> é que eu já uso o ubuntu server lucid
<Maninho|AFK> 0.0
<cabuloso> pois é
<cabuloso> hehe
<cabuloso> eu nunca me dei muito bem com bsd
<Maninho|AFK> hehehehe
<cabuloso> mas mais por falta de conhecimento meu/preguiça mesmo
<Maninho|AFK> mas sua maquina nao vai se dar bem com ubuntu
<cabuloso> já tentei usar o freebsd algumas vezes
<cabuloso> mas porque tu acha isso?
<Maninho|AFK> o dito não é estavel
<cabuloso> mesmo os lts?
<Maninho|AFK> a cada 6 mês nova versão, lts com suporte a 2 anos se nao me engano mas teu server vai ser so por dois anos? teu server é pra vida
<cabuloso> ah sim
<cabuloso> tem isso
<cabuloso> mas nesse caso não é um problema pra mim po
<Maninho|AFK> hehehe
<Maninho|AFK> eles deixam de produzir correções
<cabuloso> não tipo, isso eu sei
<cabuloso> antes eu usava debian pra servidor e ubuntu pra desktop
<cabuloso> só que eu tinha muito problema com versões de pacotes muito antigas no debian
<cabuloso> até mesmo coisas que eu queria usar no servidor
<cabuloso> aí comecei a usar o ubuntu server mesmo
<cabuloso> e até hoje não tive maiores problemas
<cabuloso> tirando o desempenho claro
<cabuloso> porque ele é mais pesado
<cabuloso> isso é fato
<Maninho|AFK> hehehehe
<Maninho|AFK> acredito que venha com python 2.7
<ramon> ae
<ramon> nao tem como usar o ubuntu normal?
<ramon> ops
<Maninho|AFK> poucos curtem o 3 eu prefiro
<ramon> o gnome normal
<ramon> esse unity é um lixo
<Maninho|AFK> ramon, procura no gestor de sua distro o gnome
<cabuloso> Maninho|AFK, teus servidores rodam onde? VPS essas coisas ou é servidor dedicado mesmo?
<Maninho|AFK> pode estar como gnome-desktop
<ramon> Maninho|AFK: é o ubuntu
<ramon> só tem unity
<ramon> e ubuntu 2d
<Maninho|AFK> cabuloso, dedicado
<cabuloso> ramon, tem sim, na hora do login tem uma opção lá de ubuntu clássico
<ramon> tem certeza?
<ramon> só vi dois
<ramon> 11.10
<Maninho|AFK> ramon, tem mais o que de distro?
<Maninho|AFK> ops ambiente
<cabuloso> ah ta
<ramon> só esses dois
<cabuloso> eu tou no 11.04 ainda
<cabuloso> e tem essa opção
<ramon> 11.04 eu sei que tem
<ramon> 11.10 tem mais nao
<Maninho|AFK> procura o pacote do kde se achar procura o pacote do gnome
<ramon> \=
<cabuloso> putz
<ramon> é
<ramon> vo baixar o kde
<ramon> é o jeito
<Maninho|AFK> o unity é meio Iphone
<cabuloso> ramon, se tu gosta do gnome 2 devia tentar o xfce
<ramon> é estranho
 * peregrinator_six ...
<cabuloso> Maninho|AFK, nos teus servers tu compila tudo na mão ou instala pacotes mesmo?
<Maninho|AFK> na mão
<Maninho|AFK> faz tempo que deixei de pegar pelos gestor de pacotes
<cabuloso> Maninho|AFK, meu problema de compilar as coisas na mão é depois pra atualizar
<Maninho|AFK> tive a alguns tempo atras um problema serio
<jrenovatio> Alguém sabe como montar iphone no Ubuntu 11.10? Tá dando erro aqui.
<Maninho|AFK> cabuloso, eu sempre que sai uma versão eu espero um mês, reviso todo codigo, faço a atualização vai de boa, mas tudo vai de costume
<Maninho|AFK> iphone4?
<jrenovatio> iphone 3gs com ios 5
<Maninho|AFK> não sei o funcionamento da sua versão do iphone
<cabuloso> Maninho|AFK, mas como tu faz pra atualizar algo que tu instalou compilando?
<Maninho|AFK> vavi de canal internacional #ubuntu
<Maninho|AFK> cabuloso, manualmente troco os arquivos, ou dependendo faço uma remoção e instalação do tar do zero,
<cabuloso> Maninho|AFK, tenho que aprender a fazer isso ainda
<Maninho|AFK> =D
<cabuloso> Maninho|AFK, porque algumas coisas eu compilo na mão
<cabuloso> Maninho|AFK, agora mesmo tá compilando o ruby aqui
<Maninho|AFK> =]
<Maninho|AFK> servidor é algo muito delicado, se possivel tenha 1 hd extra antes de mudar tu passa todo o sistema para ele, modifica e prepara tudo, dae tu faz a troca rapidamente dando um corte de mais ou menos 1 minuto
<Maninho|AFK> ninguém sente falta
<cabuloso> entendo
<Maninho|AFK> vou almoçar flw
<cabuloso> valeu
<zeRopHan> Instalei o putty na minha maquina como rodo ele agora ?
<zeRopHan> Quem sabe usar o puty do linux aqui ?
<licensed> aff de novo esse problema do java com o bb =//
<Andre_Gondim> licensed, usas 64 ou 32?
<licensed> 32bits Andre_Gondim
<licensed> instalei o openjdk-6-jre o 7 tambem e nada
<Andre_Gondim> licensed, eu consigo sem problemas o bb
<licensed> Andre_Gondim, to usando kde (kubuntu 11.10) mas nao justifica ne
<Andre_Gondim> licensed, firefox?
<licensed> nem ff nem chromium ta pegando
<Andre_Gondim> licensed, não chega a solicitar permissão para o applet?
<licensed> nao
<licensed> Andre_Gondim, opa.. quando vou no site do java pra verificar a versao ele diz que nao está instalado.. guentae vou ver o que é isso
<Andre_Gondim> licensed, sudo update-alternatives --config java
<jrenovatio> Alguém sabe montar iphone no ubuntu 11.10? Não consigo, tá dando erro. :(
<licensed> Andre_Gondim, nao resolveu =/ ja volto
<licensed> There is only one alternative in link group java: /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-openjdk-i386/jre/bin/java
<licensed> Nothing to configure.
<licensed> Andre_Gondim, sera que ta errado isso kra? eu tirei o jre 6 e deixei so o 7 agora pra ve e nada
<MatheusNg> zeRopHan, peregrinator_six ... ontem vcs tava aqui quando eu tava com uns problemas no Unity do 11.10... lembram? Formatei o PC e fiz uma instalação "clean" (eu tinha feito upgrade). Agora tá rodando redondinho e BEM melhor do que tava.
<MatheusNg> *vcs estavam
<peregrinator_six> MatheusNg, boa tarde. É nosso! :D
<Gugagoes> To tendo problemas com os repositorios gutsy, alguem sabe como resolver?
<MatheusNg> nunca curti fazer upgrade... sempre preferi formatar e instalar do zero. Dessa vez resolvi testar fazer upgrade... só reforçou a idéia que o negócio é instalar do zero mesmo.
<Gugagoes> Nao tah dando pra fazer atualizacao para o Oncelot...
<Gugagoes> Pior q nao tem como eu fazer backup e instalar do zero...
<MatheusNg> Gugagoes, ia sugerir isso pra vc. :(
<Gugagoes> Dei mole e nao deixei a home em uma particao...
<Gugagoes> MatheusNg, vc jah teve esse tipo de problema?
<licensed> Andre_Gondim, eu instalei varios pacotes e quando dou update-alternatives ele diz que nao tem alternatives for java =/ icedtea-6-jre-cacao icedtea-6-jre-jamvm icedtea-netx libaccess-bridge-java libaccess-bridge-java-jni openjdk-6-jre openjdk-6-jre-headless openjdk-6-jre-lib
<MatheusNg> eu tbm não... vc tem um HD externo?
<marcus2vinicius> alguem sabe como ver as dependencias de um pacote?
<Gugagoes> Tenho, mas nao tem espaco...
<zeRopHan> ainda bem que n atualizei
<zeRopHan> ;S
<MatheusNg> Gugagoes, tive. Fiz o upgrade do 11.04 pro .10 anteontem... Foi tudo ok, não deu pau nem nada... mas tava com uns comportamentos estranhos. Até que sumiu tudo no Unity (só conseguia abrir terminal)... e nem resetando o Unity resolveu. Tive que fazer um backup e formatar mesmo.
<Gugagoes> Putz... Acho q vou esperar mais um pouco entaum... Nao posso perder esses arquivos...
<MatheusNg> minha caca foi cair na besteira de entrar usando o Gnome pra ver o que dava, achando que tinha atualizado o gnome tbm (eu não tinha instalado o gnome-shell). Zicou tudo.
<Gugagoes> Nusss!
<MatheusNg> eu vi o gnome lá nas opções... e fui entrando de alegre. Funcionou legal mas depois não voltou mais o Unity.
<Gugagoes> Acho q eu enchi de repositorio e o troço explodiu
<Gugagoes> Nao sei pra q a necessidade deste do Gutsy...
<MatheusNg> Gugagoes, eu não aconselho fazer o upgrade sem backup antes não. Fosse vc esperava, dava uma liberada em espaço pra poder fazer backup... e depois instalava do zero.
<MatheusNg> traumatizei. rs
<Gugagoes> rsrsrs... Blz...
<Gugagoes> Valeu MatheusNg! Vou nessa!
<MatheusNg> []s
<rogerio> tem como atualizar o unity do 11.04 para ficar igual ao do 11.10 ?
<rogerio> pessoal ninguém sabe como faze isto?
<mateus> boa tarde
<jrenovatio> boa
<mateus> o ubuntu 11.10 não reconheceu minha nvidia geforce 7100gs
<mateus> anteriormente no 11.04 sim e de boa
<mateus> pq será?
<mateus> e tbm tô sentindo ele muito lerdo!
<mateus> vcs tbm?
<jrenovatio> o meu tá normal
<jrenovatio> não apareceu lá os drives proprietários pra ativar?
<insano> Alguns problemas na atualização para o Ubuntu 11.10, mas agora estou no gnome-shell totalmente customizado.
<MatheusNg> insano, show esse gnome-shell, né?
<insano> MatheusNg, muito show
<insano> coloquei o xscreensaver já que resolveram descontinuar o gnome-screensaver
<insano> e só tem um defeito
<insano> a tela de password é muito old-style
<MrBoss> boa tarde
<insano> boa tarde
<MrBoss> tem como exportar do ms outlook 2010 pro evolution?
<insano> MrBoss, tem que ser evolution?
<insano> Não pode ser thunderbird?
<MrBoss> precisa nao, lembrei agora que os e-mails ficam todos com uma cópia no gmail :D
<MrBoss> vou baixar o 11.11 pra ver se consigo colocar nele o draftsight
<peregrinator_six> O.o
<peregrinator_six> 11.11
<peregrinator_six> ?!
 * peregrinator_six :P
<MrBoss> 11.10
<MrBoss> muito '1'
<peregrinator_six> 11.11 é 11.10+[uma atualização logo apos o lançamento]=11.11
 * peregrinator_six UAHSUHAUSHAHSU
<MrBoss> peregrinator_six ontem formatei um hd externo no ubuntu e graças a deus consegui recuperar todos os dados do hd sem corromper nada
<peregrinator_six> \o/
<MrBoss> 75Gb recuperados
<peregrinator_six> magavilha em mano...?!
<MrBoss> show de bola
<peregrinator_six> 0.0
<marcus2vinicius> Alguem ja usou o Lazarus aqui?
<x66girl> ola, eu uso um dell inspiron 1525 ... e não consigo me conectar pela wireless ... pq ?
<insano> driver wireless
<insano> conecte-se via cabo
<insano> e instale o driver proprietário
<insano> x66girl, qual versão do ubuntu vc está usando?
<x66girl> insano: se eu posso me conectar pelo wireless ... mt melhor!
<x66girl> insano: peguei a ultima ... e eu intalei, ele n rodou :B
<insano> x66girl, para instalar o driver wireless vc precisa se conectar via internet a cabo já que vc não tem conexão wireless...
<x66girl> insano: é ... mas eu isso eu ja fiz, o que aconteceu é que o programa não funcionou ...
<insano> qual programa?
<x66girl> insano: o proprio que aparece no ubuntu, la dos drivers :B
<insano> u
<insano> qual é o erro?
<x66girl> insano: não finaliza a instalação ...
<insano> e não aparece nenhuma msg?
<x66girl> insano: ja n lembro neh ... so n termina ... ja tentei outros e nenhum funciona =/
<x66girl> insano: eu usei o 10.10 um tempo atras e ele funcionou direitinho :B n entendo, pq agora ficou assim >>"
<insano> realmente é muito estranho
<insano> o wireless funciona em outros sistemas operacionais?
<x66girl> insano: sim, to usando agora ... no windows :B
<MrBoss> x66girl qual versão do ubuntu?
<insano> x66girl, é o ubuntu 11.10?
<x66girl> MrBoss, insano sim ...
<x66girl> MrBoss: insano, vcs usam dell ?
<insano> x66girl, eu uso
<insano> mas acho que o meu é a edição 1545
<insano> com uma placa broadcom
<insano> que tb já deu esse problema
<insano> e resolveu com uma atualização do kernel
<x66girl> insano: saquei ... mt dificil ? ;X
<insano> não
<insano> eu só dei um sudo apt-get upgrade
<insano> :D
<ms30> boa tarde, alguem sabe como configurar o xorg para duas placas de video...
<insano> outra forma é carregar o driver manualmente
<x66girl> insano: foi o que eu tentei fazer ... onde posso pegar o driver ?
<MrBoss> x66girl no proprio site da dell
<MrBoss> ja olhou lá?
<x66girl> MrBoss: para meu computador, so aparecem os drivers velhos para o vista que ja fiz o favor de tirar a seculos ...
<insano> outra solução possível é o ndiswarapper
<MrBoss> http%3A%2F%2Fwww.linuxquestions.org%2Fquestions%2Flinux-newbie-8%2Fubuntu-does-not-use-broadcom-driver-on-my-inspiron-1525-a-649038%2F&ei=1h2bTtClK-m80AGmsKHeCQ&usg=AFQjCNEKXUmaD2y8JHkKLWvL_0CuboRrew
<MrBoss> http%3A%2F%2Fubuntudicas.blogspot.com%2F2008%2F03%2Freview-dell-inspiron-1525.html&ei=1h2bTtClK-m80AGmsKHeCQ&usg=AFQjCNHt3k2vePfjfwI61ypx4CVq3Kl4lg
<MrBoss> http://www.google.com.br/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=3&ved=0CC0QFjAC&url=http%3A%2F%2Fubuntudicas.blogspot.com%2F2008%2F03%2Freview-dell-inspiron-1525.html&ei=1h2bTtClK-m80AGmsKHeCQ&usg=AFQjCNHt3k2vePfjfwI61ypx4CVq3Kl4lg
<x66girl> insano: conte mais :)
<x66girl> MrBoss: vou olhar o link ^^
<x66girl> MrBoss: acho que vc n entendeu meu problema =[
<MrBoss> x66girl o drive da sua placa wifi nao funciona
<v1z_> entao, resolvi os pau de upgrade ubuntu 11.04 -> 11.10 que tive, coloquei a solucao e minhas experiencias em http://wiki.nosdigitais.teia.org.br/Ubuntu_Oneiric_Ocelot
<MrBoss> x66girl http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,86778.0.html
<v1z_> eh uma wiki, portanto contrubuam tb se quiser
<x66girl> MrBoss: n esta ajudando em nada, vc sabe indicar outra distribuiçao do linux que n tenha esse problema ?
<MrBoss> x66girl eu indicaria o seguinte http://releases.ubuntu.com - 11.04 e teste primeiro pelo live. eu estou tendo problemas em migrar para o 11.10 por isso estou no 11.04
<x66girl> MrBoss: obrigada de qualquer forma pela atenção ...
<MrBoss> x66girl
<x66girl> MrBoss: to achando isso mt voodoo ... n gosto >>"
<MrBoss> outra distro seria - debian , linuxmint (se nao me engano)
<x66girl> MrBoss: linuxmint tive o msm problema :B
<MrBoss> x66girl procure com calma no google, em foruns pq as vezes é algum ajuste mais fino que deve ser feito
<MrBoss> certamente isso tem uma solução, tente procurar o drive da sua placa wifi para linux sem especificar o modelo do note
<ftruzzi> Olá, estou tentando fazer um custom.desktop, mas não esta dando o load de nada alguem pode me ajudar?
<Ernandes> who
<nuno_nunes> ola
<RmN> 11.10
<RmN> só tem unity?
<RmN> q tenso
<omelete> procurei pra mudar e ñ achei
<RmN> é
<RmN> acho q vou pro xubuntu mesmo
<omelete> tem q instalar
<RmN> xfce na mente
<omelete> gnome fallback msm o nome
<omelete> gnome-session-fallback
<RmN> hm
<milega> Olá pessoal tava tentando colocar botões maximizar e minimizar nas janelas do gnome-shell e acabei instalando algo errado
<milega> e meu gnome-shell agora fiocu como classico
<milega> Instalei com este comando tar -zxvf gnome-shell-frippery-0.2.3.tgz -C ~/
<milega> alguem pode me dizer se dá para remover desinstalar isso?
<omelete> instalou ñ
<omelete> só extraiu o arquivo
<milega> sim
<milega> baixei com o comando wget -c http://intgat.tigress.co.uk/rmy/extensions/gnome-shell-frippery-0.2.3.tgz
<milega> e depois tar -zxvf gnome-shell-frippery-0.2.3.tgz -C ~/
<milega> Será que se remover o gnome-shell e reinstalar resolve?
<omelete> vc já tenou mudar o tema?
<milega> não
<milega> vou mudar pra ver o que acontece
<milega> deixa sair do unity
<RmN> unity é um iphone
<RmN> po
<RmN> mais esculacho
<RmN> eles colocaram o unity como padrão no ubuntu
<RmN> nada ver
<msanderson> Boa noite
<RaitoYagami> Pessoal, alguem pode me ajudar, instalei recentemente o Lubuntu 11.10
<RaitoYagami> Eu pluguei meu bluetooth, e nao aparece nada
<RaitoYagami> alguem pode me ajudar?
<RmN> ja tentou pai dos burros?
<RmN> famoso google
<platao> oi capeta to com vc na cabeça hj...
<MatheusNg> to com uma dúvida aqui... quando tento instalar o ubuntu restricted extras no 11.10, pela Central de Programas do Ubuntu, dá uma msg dizendo que o libav codec e libav utils precisa ser removido. A mesma coisa acontece quando tento instalar o DVD Styler. Alguém sabe me dizer se tem problema remover esses pacotes?
<RmN> se pedi pra remover
<RmN> não tem problema né
<MatheusNg> RmN, ele não pede... ele só me avisa que SE eu quiser instalar, precisa remover os pacotes. Como não sei pra que servem esses pacotes, onde são usados... achei melhor perguntar. ;)
<RmN> MatheusNg
<MatheusNg> mas, obrigado! :)
<RmN> dá uma pesquisada no google
<RmN> sobre isso
<RmN> de repente vc acha
<RmN> tipo
<RmN> tem programas q vc instala
<RmN> q tem q ser removidos certas coisas
<RmN> então porém
<RmN> acho q não tem problema
<RmN> só vai substituir
<MatheusNg> eu pesquisei, mas não achei a resposta. Meu "medo" é de substituir por uma versão mais antiga do pacote e dar merda.
<MatheusNg> por isso fiquei na dúvida
<MatheusNg> já mandei bala aqui, deixei remover. rs
<platao> naaaaaooooooo
<platao> hehehehe
<MatheusNg> platao, rsrsrsrs
<platao> :)
<platao> uma vez li que o salckware na otem controle de dependencia, sera que se vc remover o kernel ele dieixa?
<platao> *slackware
<msanderson> boa noite, pessoal preciso de ajuda
<msanderson> sempre que fecho o clementine ele da pau e não consigo abrir de novo, como posso finalizar esse aplicativo e abri-lo de novo?
<RmN> MatheusNg
<RmN> simples
<RmN> só vc salvar os nomes
<RmN> no notepad
<RmN> se der merda
<RmN> só instalar de novo
<RmN> :P
<MatheusNg> RmN, fiz isso! ;)
<RmN> eu sempre faço isso
<RmN> eu uso o xubuntu 11.10
<RmN> ubuntu com esse unity bugado aí
<RmN> deixou-me a desejar
<RmN> sei la
<RmN> \=
<platao> Vc esta usando o synaptic? se estiver no synaptic em o historico de tudo que foi removido e instalado
<RmN> é
<RmN> poiseh
<RmN> o synaptic é pra isso
<RmN> nao recomendo ninguem a usar o terminal
<MatheusNg> msanderson, abre um terminal... dá um ps -ef | grep clementine, vê o número do processo... e dá um sudo kill -9 PID
<RmN> pra instalar ou remover
<MatheusNg> PID = número do processo
<platao> ou entao se for mais facil, pelo monitor do sistema veja e mata ele la....:)
<MatheusNg> platao, to usando a central de programas do ubuntu. No 11.10 não tem mais o synaptic e nem instalei ele.
<platao> da um headshot nele :P
<RmN> auhsaush
<MatheusNg> rsrs
<platao> poisé eu acho que vale a pena instalar sim aqui eu instalo, nao troco lele pela central....
<platao> *ele
<msanderson> Obrigado pela ajuda, deu certo!
<platao> a central e muita firula para pouca coisa....
<MatheusNg> platao, melhor, né. Tbm to pensando em instalar. Não fiz ainda pq instalei ontem o 11.10. Ainda to voltando backup e instalando outras coisas
<platao> sim pra deixar redondo
<MatheusNg> msanderson, por nada
<udk> bolhas nos pes sao uma delicia :)
<platao> mas elas ja estouraram? senao nao tem graça....
<platao> hehehehe
<MatheusNg> platao, tbm acho a central meio cheia de firula demais
<udk> platao: ja estao na quinta geracao
<platao> hahahha
<capeta> ae platao
<msanderson> alguém esta tendo problemas com o 11.10?
<platao> olha o capeta ai
<udk> platao: estoura uma, nasce outra por baixo
<platao> deu ate medo agora
<platao> P
<willian> Boa noite!
<platao> boa
<MatheusNg> msanderson, que tipo de problemas?
<RmN> MatheusNg
<RmN> eu não
<willian> estreia no irc...primeira vez
<RmN> alias
<platao> hahahah gostoso
<RmN> nem gostei
<RmN> baixei, instalei
<RmN> e tirei
<RmN> aushshauhs
<willian> e...só tive um problema, mas resolvi
<RmN> to baixando o xubuntu agora
<RmN> tá mto melhor
<MatheusNg> msanderson, eu estava... pq tinha instalado por cima do 11.04 (upgrade). Aí ficou meio zicado... formatei e instalei "do zero".
<MatheusNg> agora tá rendodinho
<udk> platao: mas valeu a pena, o teste da camera foi bom :)
<platao> aqui eu sempre instaldo do zero....
<platao> ehehhe legal
<udk> platao: sou daltonico, mas gostei do resultado das imagens
<willian> é a melhor opção
<platao> hahahaha
<MatheusNg> platao, fazer upgrade é uma m*rda
<RmN> sabe o que é legal?
<RmN> aquele visualizador de imagens
<RmN> do ubuntu
<RmN> nossa
<RmN> vc dá uma melhorada na foto
<RmN> em um clique
<RmN> aushhasuhaus
<MatheusNg> eu fiz de teimoso, nunca curti. A última vez que tinha feito um upgrade foi anos atrás, do win 98 pro XP... e deu caca tbm. rs
<platao> nao sei para quem nao fuça demais no sistema parece que o upgrade funciona bem....mas eu nao arrisco nao
<MatheusNg> parece que sempre fica lixo da versão anterior conflitando com a nova
<platao> sim
<RmN> po
<RmN> mais não podia
<MatheusNg> fica meio frankstein o negócio
<MatheusNg> rs
<RmN> conflitar
<RmN> pense
<Pskol> por isso q eu na atualizo
<RmN> ficar fazendo backup
<RmN> toda vez
<platao> eu nao tive problemas mas prefiro o backup mesmo...
<RmN> q sair versão nova
<RmN> baixar de novo
<RmN> gravar imagem
<RmN> enche o saco
<RmN> vá
<msanderson> eu instalei do zera mas parece que esta bugado, o banshee ficava travando
<msanderson> o clementine esta na mesma, travando tb
<MatheusNg> no linux ainda é sossegado... copia a home inteira e um ou outro dir.
<willian> aqui não travou...mas demora carregar (pc lerdo)
<MatheusNg> ruim é no windows, ainda mais quando nego salva coisa em tudo qto é lugar
<platao> vai dar na mesma, vc vai ter que fazer o upgrade vai ter que baixar do mesmo jeito....
<msanderson> comecei a usar ontem, os bugs que encontrei por enquanto foram estes
<platao> demora bem mais fazer o upgrade do que isntalar uma versao do zero
<platao> Alguem ai gosta do emulador Mame????
<MatheusNg> platao, realmente, aqui o upgrade demorou bem mais
<MrBoss> boa noite
<platao> sim nao tem nem duvida, demora mais
<MatheusNg> sem contar que os programas que já tinham instalados as vezes ficam dando pau, então acaba tendo que reinstalar... ou seja, mais prático já instalar do zero mesmo.
<platao> e a chancede dar caca e maior tbm
<MrBoss> instalei o drive da nvidea mas da dizendo que não esta sendo utilizado.
<MatheusNg> MrBoss, noite!
<willian> aqui também demorou demais....e não deu certo. tirei e instalei uma vs limpa
<willian> boa MrBoss
<platao> e a melhor opção
<udk> platao: http://goo.gl/xfDGt
<platao> se vc é um cara que nao fuça muito nao altera nada ate que vai...
<udk> quem mais quiser ver, sao testes com minha camera nova :)
<MatheusNg> vcs montam uma partição separada pro /home ?
<MatheusNg> platao, foi o que aconteceu aqui. O upgrade tava estável até eu começar a fuçar. rsrs
<platao> sim matheus
<platao> nossa ficaram muito boas as fotos
<udk> depende de onde. tem maquinas minhas que nao tem home local, home so na rede
<MrBoss> MatheusNg, eu instalei o driver da nvidea mas ta dizendo que o drive não está sendo utilizado como faco para utilizar?
<MatheusNg> MrBoss, vixe... não faço a mínima idéia :(
<MatheusNg> o meu aqui ele só instalou "a parte" o driver wireless... e já colocou em uso.
<udk> platao: nao tem 1 bit mexido no computador. tirei da camera e fiz upload do jeito que veio
<platao> pessoal pra vcs que quiserem dar uma olhada em algumas apostilas eu sugiro esse link aqui; http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,79368.msg440997.html#msg440997
<udk> ainda to me acostumando com a camera, entao pode melhorar
<platao> Ficou muito bom
<NiloSP> platao, ja adicionado no bookmarks aqui :)
<MatheusNg> udk, muito boas as fotos! Curti a panorâmica.
<udk> tem um monte de foto que nao postei pq to usando o 3g da empresa, se passar da quota...
<platao> hehehe
<platao> pode usar as aspotilas e repassar
<NiloSP> legal
<platao> tem muita coisa interessante para iniciante
<platao> vale a pena
<NiloSP> além das apostilas comprei um livro a 2 semanas estou gostando tb
<udk> e o meu 3g eh ilimitado mas nao pode compartilhar com o computador
<platao> opa legal
<NiloSP> Linux - Guia do Administrador do Sistema
<udk> ainda nao to com internet fixa pq nao to nem com residencia fixa heheheh
<NiloSP> conhece do Rubem E. Ferreira
<MatheusNg> udk, vc mora em Londres?
<platao> esse nome me parece familiar....
<NiloSP> :)
<udk> MatheusNg: agora moro sim
<NiloSP> to gostando
<MatheusNg> udk, tenho um primo morando aí... faz uns 6 meses. :)
<udk> MatheusNg: uia, legal
<MatheusNg> ô lugar bonito, viu. pqp
<udk> MatheusNg: ele trampa com TI tb?
<platao> <udk> que inveja
<MatheusNg> udk, não não.
<platao> :)
<MatheusNg> udk, nem sei direito com o que ele tá trampando aí, pra falar a verdade. rs
<udk> platao: hehehe
<udk> MatheusNg: entendi
<platao> <udk> e agente aqui no brasi fazendo marcha contra a corrupção...quem sabe daqui a 200 anos as coisas mudam ne?
<MatheusNg> kkkk
<udk> platao: heh, marcha contra corrupcao? lol. fazendo a coisa errada, nao muda nunca
<udk> platao: marcha contra corrupcao eh igual greve de professores apoiada pelos alunos -- inutil
<platao> poise e o governo comendo 40 porcento do PIB em imposto...
<udk> platao: na suecia e mais de 60%, e eles estao felizes com isso
<udk> platao: nao misture as coisas :)
<platao> 40 por cento de tudo que e gerado em riquezas vai para o governo....pra ele te dar uma boa saude ne? educação de qualidade ne?
<platao> ehehehehe
<platao> o legal que vc tem que pagar escola particular e se que segurança vc tem que pagar tbm, vc paga para o governo manter as estradas em ordem e advinha tem que pagar pedagio para a consessionaria.....ai nao ne???
<udk> platao: aqui tb imposto e altissimo e o retorno nao e tao bom. em nenhum lugar do mundo e
<platao> sim sem duvida
<udk> platao: no br, meu imposto de renda era 27.5%, aqui ja e 40%, ...
<platao> entao mas ai que ta, quando vc precisa de escola boa vc paga?
<udk> nao sei, nao perguntei
<platao> quando precisa de hospila vc paga plano de saude?
<udk> a empresa me paga plano de saude sim
<udk> tem o plano do governo, que e razoavel, mas eu tenho plano privado
<platao> aqui ja ta assim o SUS e uma bosta, ai vc paga um privado que tbm e uma bosta....como que faz entao?
<platao> hehehehehe
<platao> :)
<udk> platao: eu tive bons planos de saude no br, acho que sou ponto fora da curva :)
<platao> daqui a pouco vao expulsar a gente do chat ehehehehehe
<platao> :)
<udk> eh, tem isso
<platao> nao deve ser as mil maravilhas ai tbm mas nem se compara ne?
<udk> compara sim, tem muitas coisas que ai e melhor que aqui
<platao> o que?
<udk> a comecar pela mulherada, em todos os sentidos, desde a facilidade de conversar com elas :)
<platao> vc querem o sarney ai pra vcs? agente deporta ele...hahahaah o maluf?????
<platao> querem?
<platao> aaaahhhh safado ahahahahaah
<platao> :)
<udk> facilidade de fazer amigos, o inverno sem frio,
<platao> cara so pra falar ja que eu to falando em safado vcs sabiam que o paulo maluf e procurado pela interpol cara????
<udk> a comida (cara, se um dia vc for morar fora, vai aprender que comida boa igual no BR nao existe :)
<platao> o cara nao pode sair do brasil, se ele botar o pe em qualquer outro pais do mundo que tenha tratado de extradição com os EUA o cara e preso na hora? ahahahaha
<platao> sem duvida
<platao> a gastronomia do brasil e otima
<platao> o pessoal fala que o europeu e um pouco "frio" apra fazer amizades, vc ta aonde? mesmo?
<fzapp> olá a todos ...
<platao> ola
<fzapp> instalei o ubuntu 11.10
<fzapp> ainda me acostumando com a nova interface gráfica...
<MatheusNg> fzapp, qual sua primeira impressão?
<fzapp> Eu mexia com o Ubuntu Classic porque colocava os iconres na barra superior...
<fzapp> Ainda me acostumando
<fzapp> Sinto falta dos aplicativos que não aparecem, mas é mais estável pelo menos
<platao> tem jeito de trazer de volta a interfae antiga no 11.10
<fzapp> se tem, ainda não achei
<platao> e so instalar o gnome-fallback
<fzapp> pelo que vi em foruns, não
<fzapp> eh que o gnome dava umas travadas de vez em quando
<Celso> tem algum comando que mostra se os efeitos da nova versao vai funcionar na maquina?
<udk> platao: londres
<platao> que chique
<platao> >)
<platao> se ta ai na rainha?
<udk> platao: comequieh?
<platao> ue se nao ta em londres?
<platao> ai nao tem primeiro ministro?
<platao> e tem rainha ......bom tbm to ficando meio gaǵa esses tempos
<platao> :)
<nuno_nunes> Boas noites
<nuno_nunes> :D
<platao> boa
<udk> platao: tem rainha sim
<udk> platao: mas vc perguntou se eu estava na rainha, eu nao entendi o que vc quis dizer :)
<MatheusNg> fzapp, eu tbm senti falta de um lugar pra encontrar os aplicativos qdo comecei a usar o Unity... achava o dash muito confuso. Mas acostumei e agora acho bem mais prático que o gnome.
<platao> entao...quando vc a ver manda um abraço meu....:)
<MatheusNg> platao, por trás, né
<platao> eu tbm acho
<platao> hahahaahaha
<platao> :()
<platao> :)
<udk> platao: entao, eu ate trabalho pertinho da casa dela, mas nao vou ver ela tao cedo nao :)
<platao> hahahahaha
<MatheusNg> fzapp, vc acostuma a apertar a tecla "super" (o símbolo do win) e já sair digitando o nome do que vc quer... Tecla, digita, dá enter. Mais prático. E com auto-completar! :)
<udk> pertinho MESMO!
<MatheusNg> aliás... auto-completar não... filtra enquanto digita.
<platao> olha la eim!
<MatheusNg> udk, vc trabalha com o que aí?
<udk> platao: temos 2 escritorios na Buckingham Palace Road :)
<platao> so complementando uma informação que dei ai atras tem como trazer de volta o gnome classico no 11.10 instalando pelo synaptic ou pela central o modo fall-back
<udk> MatheusNg: com engenharia e operacoes de TI
<MatheusNg> que jóia!
<platao> uia que chique nao? nao tem uma "boquinha" ai pra mim nao?
<platao> :)
<udk> platao: tem. temos milhares de vagas em aberto
<MatheusNg> eu já ia perguntar a mesma coisa... pra quem mandar currículo. rs
<MrBoss> alguém sabe como mudar o driver no xorg?
<udk> platao: MatheusNg: google.com/jobs
<platao> WOW
<MatheusNg> uia!
<MatheusNg> isso sim é jóia
<MatheusNg> trabalhar no Google, em Londres. Perfeito.
<MatheusNg> parabéns!
<udk> obrigado :)
<MatheusNg> :)
<MatheusNg> fzapp, faz o que o platao falou... instala o gnome-shell e o gnome-fallback... pra ter acesso ao gnome novo e ao clássico
<omelete> alguém sabe usar bem o gpasswd?
<MatheusNg> apesar que eu instalei o gnome-shell aqui e qdo fui instalar o fallback ele disse que já tinha a última versão. Acho que o shell já instala o fallback. Acho.
<platao> parabens udk isso e para poucos
<platao> que inveja
<platao> >)
<nuno_nunes> O novo ubuntu é foleiro :S
<MatheusNg> nuno_nunes, defina foleiro. rs
<udk> platao: ueh, nao precisa ter inveja. rala e se aplica pra uma vaga que seja bem o seu perfil
<nuno_nunes> feio
<udk> platao: :)
<MatheusNg> nuno_nunes, ô loco... sério? Eu acho o Unity mó chique.
<platao> vaja ai pra mim so se for na limpeza.....
<platao> hahahaha
<platao> *vaga
<nuno_nunes> confuso :S
<nuno_nunes> vou para debian xD
<MatheusNg> instala o KDE. rs
 * MatheusNg não gosta do KDE
<MatheusNg> vixe, fazia séculos que não usava esse /me
<MatheusNg> rs
<platao> mas olha so tem uns 40 ambientes que vc pode isntalar ai ne?
<platao> ambientes graficos
<platao> se nao gostou do unity
<platao> eu goste i
<MatheusNg> eu tbm
<MatheusNg> desde a 11.04
<platao> eu estou no 11.04
<MatheusNg> estranhei um pouco a da 11.10 pq já tinha acostumado... mas agora já acostumei com essa tbm. E acho que promete muito mais ainda.
<platao> pensei que ia dar o maior trabalho mas que nada foi liso
<MatheusNg> então platao, tem umas mudanças da .04 pra .10 que, no primeiro dia, eu quase xinguei muito no twitter
<MatheusNg> rs
<platao> sim eu tbm apanhei um pouco muito desconforto a primeira vista mas para quem ja usava o gnome-do e moleza
<MatheusNg> mas são detalhes. Tipo o maldito ícone da bateria do notebook, que na .04 tinha como definir pra só mostrar quando estivesse carregando ou descarregando. Agora não tem mais isso, fica aparecendo mesmo qdo tá na energia. E mesmo em desktops.
<MatheusNg> esse lance de digitar o que quer ao invés de ficar procurando... passei a usar até no windows (naquela busca do menu) depois que acostumei com a Unity
<platao> olha metheus, aqui eu tinha esse bug que e o seguinte, quando vc tira o note e deixa ele so na bateria a mensagem de notificação fica aprarecendo toda ahora  é issso que vc esta falando???
<MatheusNg> não não
<MatheusNg> assim ó:
<MatheusNg> na .04, quando o note tá na tomada, o ícone da bateria fica oculto, não fica?
<platao> sim
<MatheusNg> se vc for lá nas propriedades do gerenciador de energia, tem como vc definir como quer que o ícone fique qdo tá na energia
<platao> mas isso vc define tranquilo no gconf-editor
<MatheusNg> se mostra ou oculta. Por padrão oculta.
<MatheusNg> ah é?
<platao> sim vc vai no gconf-editor na sessao gnome-power-manager e tem la as opçoes de notificação
<MatheusNg> aí que tá... foi bem o que pensei. Deve ter jeito, só que ocultaram a maneira fácil de fazer. Acho que justamente pra atingir usuários mais leigos, vindos do windows... pra nego não fazer caca.
<MatheusNg> xo ver aqui :D
<MatheusNg> platao, pelo terminal?
<platao> as opçoes do gconf ha opçoes la que nao existem na inferface padrao
<platao> sim  gconf-editor
<MatheusNg> não vem instalado por padrão na 11.10
<MatheusNg> vou instalar aqui
<MatheusNg> então, o que eu senti foi isso. Eles enxugaram as configurações. Nada que não dê pra fazer na unha, mas deixaram assim, escondido.
<MatheusNg> acho que a idéia é simplificar mesmo.
<platao> se ta no 11.10 ne?
<MatheusNg> sim
<MatheusNg> gerenciamento de grupos de usuários, por exemplo... que na .04 ficava junto com as configs do usuário (na interface gráfica), sumiu
<MatheusNg> tava mexendo nuns grupos hj, e fazendo tudo pelo term.
<MatheusNg> se colocaram em algum outro lugar, ainda não achei
<platao> se tentou instalar o gconf-editor? ai no 11.10
<MatheusNg> não, só vi isso agora
<MatheusNg> vou instalar aqui, guenta ae
<platao> tbm tem para o unity o dconf-editor se eu nao estiver enganado
<Stockholder> galera alguem sabe onde fica o menu de configurações do unity?
<MatheusNg> isso, o dconf tem instalado
<platao> bom aqui o caminho no 11.04 e digitar gconf-editor ir ate apps->gnome-power manager
<MatheusNg> Stockholder, vc fala as configs do sistema?
<MrBoss> alguém aqui tem placa de video offboard ?
<udk> eita
<MatheusNg> platao, o dconf tem aqui. To baixando o gconf
<udk> Stockholder: tem acoes de que empresa?
<nuno_nunes> eu utilizo ubuntu desde da versão 5.10
<nuno_nunes> xD
<Stockholder> MatheusNg: tipo no 11.04 havia um menu onde vc definia se a barra do unity apareceria se vc tocasse no canto superior esquerdo da tela
<platao> o bug da bateria que eu tenho aqui no natty eu resolvi isntalando o pacote gnome-power-manager do 11.10 que ficou uito bom
<Stockholder> no 11.10 nao tem essa opção
<MatheusNg> Stockholder, no .10 não tem mesmo. Foi uma das coisas que senti falta
<Stockholder> ai toda hora q eu toco no canto esquerdo da tela o menu aparece
<MatheusNg> eu usava desse jeito, no canto superior esquerdo. Agora só tocando na lateral mesmo.
<Stockholder> q m!@#$ heim :/
<MatheusNg> instala o... o... xo lembrar o nome, pera aí
<Stockholder> eh chato
<MatheusNg> é sim, mas eu já acostumei aqui
<Stockholder> heheh
<platao> agora pelo que vi mudou e so vc aproximar o cursor na barra lateral pra ela aparecer
<MatheusNg> o canto superior agora ficou pra aparecer os botões de maximizar, minimizar... que agora ficam ocultos quando a janela tá maximizada
<Stockholder> hehe
<platao> sim
<Stockholder> udk: nao opero na bolsa ainda
<Stockholder> :D
<MatheusNg> Stockholder, baixa o compizconfig
<mangojambo> pessoal, preciso de uma ajuda urgente: troquei a memoria ram do meu computador e o Ubuntu parou de funcionar ... O Windows vai de boa, e o memtest nao acusou nada ...
<MatheusNg> dá pra mexer em um monte de coisa do launcher por lá
<Stockholder> vlw MatheusNg :D
<MatheusNg> mas cuidado, pq foi com ele que ajudei a ferrar o upgrade que eu tinha feito antes
<MatheusNg> rs
<platao> mango nao sei se tem muito nexo o que vc esta falando.....
<platao> se o problema e na memoria entao era para os dois sistemas estarem ruins ne?
<udk> Stockholder: entao seu nick ta errado :)
<Stockholder> uhaehueahuhuae eu invisto em outra cois udk
<MatheusNg> platao, que lugar mesmo do gconf vc disse pra eu ver essa opção da bateria do note?
<Stockholder> coisa*
<platao> em apps
<platao> gnomepowermanager
<platao> mas nao lemro de ter visto esse processo no 11.10....
<platao> no 11.04 aqui tem
<platao> :)
<MatheusNg> é, não tem não :(
<MatheusNg> deixa eu ver o que tem de interessante no dconf
<MatheusNg> falei besteira, o dconf-editor tbm não vem instalado por padrão... to instalando aqui
<udk> Stockholder: se nao tem stock, nao e stockholder :) simples
<platao> hhaahha
<platao> >)
<udk> viu so?
<platao> nao aguentou.....
<udk> poof!
<platao> hahahaha
<platao> !
<udk> lol
<udk> e o MrBoss saiu qdo o Stockholder entrou, entao ele nao e majoritario, nao manda :)
<platao> eheheh
<MatheusNg> aoooooooo platao, no dconf tem o power-manager
<MatheusNg> e pelo jeito tem tudo que eu tava querendo fuçar
<MatheusNg> :D
<platao> isso agora e so fazer as cagadas e forma tar ta! hahahaahahaah
<MatheusNg> hauhauhauhauha
<platao> :(0
<platao> :()_
<MatheusNg> no seletor de usuários (lá no canto superior direito), no .04 aparece o nome de login. No .10 aparece o nome real. Acho um saco e já mudei tbm. rs
<platao> usei pouco o 11.10 aqui no pendrive so
<platao> como o 11.04 esta muito bom aqui na maquina deixei ele ate o 12
<platao> o pangolim
<platao> frenetico.....
<platao> ?
<platao> sei la.....
<MatheusNg> então, eu quase voltei pro .04... mas como já tinha feito a caca mesmo, resolvi encarar o .10. Mas hj e não mudaria não, tbm esperaria o 12.
<MatheusNg> bom, papo tá bão, legal... mas preciso ir. Abraços proceis que ficam.
<platao> abraço
<MatheusNg> platao, até! Valeu pelas dicas! []s
<platao> !
<platao> ate
<platao> :)
<mangojambo> por favor, alguem aqui entende de memoria ram ?
<platao> EU!
<udk> platao: qual a frequencia de refresh da DDR2-400?
<platao> nao tenho a minima ideia proxima!!!
<platao> :)
<udk> falou o cara que manja de memoria ram hahahah :)
<platao> hahahahaah
<platao> :)
<udk> perguntas sem nocao, respostas sem nocao :)
<udk> mangojambo: seria muito util se vc explicasse o que quer
<platao> pelo queeu entendi da pergunta do mangojambo ele esta dizendo que no windows funciona a memoria dele e no ubuntu nao.....nao encontrei a logica nosso
<platao> *nisso
<platao> mangojambo acho que a sua memoria ta com problema :P
<platao> ta ficando gágá como eu
<mangojambo> pessoal, obrigado pela resposta ..
<mangojambo> o seguinte
<mangojambo> o memtest funcionou de boa ... nao achou nenhum erro
<mangojambo> na placa mae eu tenho 4 slots ... dois amarelos e 2 vermelhos ...  as duas antigas estavam no amarelo
<mangojambo> mas as novas nao funcionaram assim ..
<mangojambo> só no vermelho .. o windows ligou de boa, o Ubuntu não!
<mangojambo> pergunto.. qual a diferença desses slots? é essa minha placa mae http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=2500#ov
<udk> mangojambo: e o que deu no bumbumtu?
<platao> Mango tenta isolar o problema, testa individualmente as memorias sempre nos slots corretos a partir do primeiro slot perto do processador veja as cores
<udk> mangojambo: vc quer que eu leia o manual da sua placa pra voce, e isso?
<mangojambo> ele carrega até um tanto e simplesmente trva
<platao> bom isso nao e problema de memoria, se fosse o seu wndows travaria tbm
<udk> platao: nao necessariamente
<udk> platao: os algoritmos de gerenciamento sao totalmente diferentes
<mangojambo> udk: cara, não foi isso que eu perguntei... eu só gostaria de saber o pq desses dois pares de ram...
<mangojambo> Nem no link que postei aqui tem explicando
<platao> Nao tem essa udk se esta com defeito a memoria nao tem como fazer ela funcionar, deveria ser o contrario, no linux tem como usar memorias com defeito aplicando um patck no kernel, se for assim era pra rodar melhor no ubuntu nao no windows ne?
<mangojambo> platao: exatamente, obrigado!!!
<mangojambo> no Ubuntu é sempre melhor... então pq deu essa zica?
<udk> platao: cara, as vezes o defeito se manifesta mais tarde
<mangojambo> tentei rodar também o livecd do novo ubuntu e trava tb ...
<mangojambo> no Macbook rodou e instalou de boa
<udk> platao: as vezes, em um SO, so vai se manifestar em casos atipicos
<udk> e no outro da pau de cara
<platao> sim udk
<platao> mas que vai dar pau e certeza ta!
<platao> :)
<platao> mango eu acho que o seu problema nao e nas memorias eim!
<platao> e no carregamento do sistema
<platao> tenta pelo live cd apertar f6 e marcar todas as opçoes que aparecerem pelo live cd, e tenta o boot normal, veja se funciona
<udk> mangojambo: perguntas estupidas: seu sistema faz dual-channel? vc alinhou os bancos?
<platao> udk ativa ai a bola de cristal :)
<platao> a minha ta sem bateria.....:P
<platao> :)
<udk> platao: a bola esquerda?
<platao> taahahahah
<udk> uia, a delegada atrevida foi pra casa
<mangojambo> udk: cara, quando eu era mais novo, tinha tempo de saber essas coisas .. :) .. Agora não sei o que é isso. Sei que dual-channel é algum esquema para fazer a memoria trabalhar melhor ..
<mangojambo> agora, alinhar os bancos?? como assim?
<platao> :)
<udk> mangojambo: se vc tem dual channel, seus 2 bancos de memoria tem que ser simetricos
<platao> so uma pergunta vc falou em morias velhas ou e impressao minha?
<mangojambo> no post diz que é dual channel ..
<mangojambo> platao: ddr2
<platao> vc nao ta usando memorias de frequencias diferentes ne?
<mangojambo> 2x2gb
<mangojambo> não, veio o par da mesma marca
<platao> hummm
<mangojambo> em uma embalagem só ..
<platao> da uma olhada no manual da placa antes de mexer ai via....
<mangojambo> platao: mas então... eu devo colocar uma em um slot amarelo e outra em um vermelho ?
<platao> nao
<platao> por isso que vc deve baixar o manal da placa
<udk> ler o manual e bom :)
<platao> bom e a primeira coisa antes de prcurar ajuda em foruns
<platao> os slots ja tem ate cores diferentes para vc nao misturar as memorias e colocar em local errado.
<udk> platao: em algumas placas, cada banco tem uma cor, entao vc precisa colocar em um banco igual o que colocou no outro
<udk> manual :)
<platao> sim
<mangojambo> banco = slot ?
<platao> eu ainda acho que o pau nao e ai.....e na hora do boot do ubuntu
<udk> banco = conjunto de n>=1 slots
<mangojambo> eu sou da época que restart era somente coisa de computador
<platao> hahahaha
<platao> :)
<udk> mangojambo: ueh, e nao e mais?
<mangojambo> udk: diz a lenda que não .. :)
<platao> nao udk, tem uma maldita banda de "coloridos" que é uma bosta se vc nunca ouviu falar entao e melhor deixar quieto, vc tem sorte
<platao> ..........
<udk> platao: heheh
<platao> :)
<udk> beleza
<mangojambo> Acho que vou atualizar a Bios .. faz sentido isso?
<platao> nao
<platao> udk passa pra gente o link do manual da sua placa vai
<platao> ops
<platao> mango
<platao> :)
<udk> bom
<udk> meia noite
<platao> udk que horas sao ai ?
<udk> platao: ^^
<platao> qua sao 9:00
<platao> qual o fuso a diferença ai e de quantas horas
<mangojambo> platao: só um pouco ... minha esposa chamou para eu ajeitar uma torneira ... tomara que eu seja bem sucedido em pelo menos nessa tarefa hoje! Já volto.
<udk> sim, horario de verao dai ajuda a diminuir a diferenca
<platao> aqui sao 9:00
<udk> daqui uns dias reduz mais
<platao> :)
<xbrown> Fala mactimes
<platao> *o mango foi procurar o manual
<udk> platao: utc normalmente, utc+1 no horario de verao (estamos no outono, entao deve acabar logo)
<platao> humm
<xbrown> Pessoal, como fazer download via linha de comando no ubuntu 11.10? Uma boa noite a todos.
<platao> *foi consertar a torneira?
<platao> xbrown nao e so dar um wget?
<platao> wget + link
<xbrown> hum sem parâmetro nenhum?
<xbrown> farei um teste
<platao> ou eu to ficando gága
<udk> bom, fui
<platao> ate udk
<xbrown> platao eu abri uma nova sessão linha de comando (ctrl + f2) e tentei colar o link que peguei do browser, mas nada
<xbrown> o que há de errado?
<platao> ola xbrown o comando e mais ou menos assim eu estou no 11.04 nao sei se mudou mas creio que nao seria abrir o terminal e colocar o comando assim wget link do download
<platao> exemplo
<xbrown> eu gostaria de fazer os downloads numa sessão separada e via linha de comando, deixar rolando lá
<xbrown> platao da maneira que vc explicou eu fiz normal
<platao> wget http://mirror.bytemark.co.uk/ubuntu-releases//oneiric/ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso
<xbrown> há como fazer mais de um download assim em uma só janela?
<omelete> xbrown,  acho q da pra fzr isso com o screen
<omelete> da um pesquisada ai
<platao> omelete o wget funciona normal ai ne?
<xbrown> omelete, tranquilo...obrigado a platao tbm
<platao> aqui funciona
<xbrown> aqui tbm
<omelete> aqui sim, mas tem tempo q ñ uso
<platao> entao e isso mesmo xbrown
<platao> eu nao uso muito o terminal mas tem o terminator que ouço falar bem...nao sei se e isso que vc procura
<carloc> fiz minha atualização do ubun tu 11, porem ele veio cheio de problemas, tipo travando, meu amsn some ao minimizar etc
<carloc> alguem sabe o que fazer
<platao> mas vc pode intercalar varios wget"s um em seguida do outro
<platao> xbrown
<platao> so separe por um ";" ponto e virgula os links
<platao> numa mesma janela
<platao> e ele vai baixar na sequencia
<xbrown> show
<xbrown> Obrigado mais uma vez platao
<carloc> meu amsn some ao minimizar
<carloc> sou novo no linux
<carloc> me deem uma luz
<platao> ok
<carloc> po pessoal, ajude um novato ai
<carloc> sempre gostei do linux, não quero voltalr ao ruindous
<xbrown> rapaz vai no terminal identifica o pid
<xbrown> ps -x
<xbrown> terá lá o processo do amsn e depois executa o comando para traze-lo para executar na frente
<MrBoss> instalei o driver da nvidia mas ta dizendo que o driver está ativo mas não esta sendo utilizando alguém sabe como resolver?
<xbrown> instalou driver adicional do ubuntu ou o drive do próprio fabricante?
<asdf2> carloc, tenta isso aqui
<asdf2> http://www.aprigiosimoes.com.br/2011/07/16/habilite-icones-systray-unity/
<MrBoss> xbrown, sim
<carloc> diga la
<MrBoss> xbrown, sim fabricante
<carloc> vou olhar
<asdf2> ou isso aqui:
<asdf2> http://www.dihitt.com.br/n/linux/2011/05/10/habilitando-icones-do-systray-no-unity--ubuntu-1104
<asdf2> e esse aqui é o mais completo que achei:
<asdf2> http://www.mundolunga.com/2011/05/habilitando-icones-do-systray-no-unity.html
<platao> sei nao viu asdf2.....ele fez atualização seria bom ele fazer uma instalação do zero o que vc acha?
<asdf2> platao, deixa disso cara
<asdf2> aqui é ubuntu
<asdf2> não é windows não
<platao> ahahah sim
<asdf2> é coisa facil
<platao> qual o problema dele mesmo? eu nao entendi direito...
<platao> do carloc
<asdf2> é só colocar o icone do amsn no systrey
<platao> eheheheh
<asdf2> fiz aqui e deu certim
<platao> ue nao ta travando?
<MrBoss> xbrown, sabe o que pode ser?
<xbrown> não ele só minimiza e o ícone some
<platao> a ta
<platao> :)
<xbrown> Estou concordando com o asdf2
<carloc> desculpa ai, o que é systrey. rsrsrsrsrs
<xbrown> Systray é como se fosse a barra de ferramentas do windows
<carloc> blz
<platao> isso nao e complicado de fazer ja tem varios tutos po ai os links sao bons
<xbrown> se não me engano no ams há uma opção de configurar para quando minimizar o aplicativo ele ir para a systray....procura direitinho aí carloc
<carloc> como eu coloco o icune no systrey
<xbrown> Oi,carloc qual versão do ubuntu vc utiliza?
<platao> boa eprgunta
<carloc> desculpe os erros estou num teclado pequeno
<carloc> a mais nova
<xbrown> 11.10?
<carloc> isto
<carloc> fiz a atualização ontem, fiquei perdindim
<xbrown> então quando executar o amn, ele vai para o lançador, clica no botão direito dele e escolhe a opção manter no lançador
<xbrown> é uma opção
<platao> quando vc lança ele o amsn ele nao fica na barra lateral?
<platao> uia era isso que falei ehehehe
<carloc> não
<xbrown> aí toda vez que vc minimizar ele voltará ao lançador que é a barra lateral que o platao está falando
<xbrown> faz o seguinte inicia outro amsn e faz o teste, killa o que vc está executando
<xbrown> vai no terminal e digita ps -x
<carloc> fica apenas aberto, quando eu minimizo ele some
<xbrown> procura o processo do ams e a primeira coluna corresponde ao id
<xbrown> aí vc digita kill numero_do_id
<xbrown> e depois executa o ams novamente e verifica se ele vai para o lançador
<carloc> eu tenho que desligar meu computador para achar quando religar
<platao> xbrown sera uqe da certo ele ir no monitor do sistema e matar ele por la?
<platao> acho que funciona tbm
<asdf2> pra matar o amsn executa isso no terminal: killall amsn
<carloc> vou tentar, abração pessoal, obrigado pelas dicas
<platao> uia saiu?
<platao> :)
<xbrown> risos...
<platao> WTF?
<platao> WTFBBQ
<asdf2> age of empire opensource, testem aé são 250 MB pra baixar
<asdf2> http://ubuntuforum-pt.org/index.php/topic,88368.0.html
<asdf2> bom demais
<Rafaelzinhu> bacana
<asdf2> ainda não testei, mas dá pra jogar em rede
<Rafaelzinhu> tem a versão dele para windows tb?
<asdf2> tem
<Rafaelzinhu> seria bacana poder jogar em rede com sistemas operacionais diferentes
<asdf2> com certeza
<Rafaelzinhu> vou baixar
<Rafaelzinhu> o melhor age é esse 2
<Rafaelzinhu> do 3 em diante não curti
<asdf2> tem pra windows, linux e mac
<asdf2> verdade
<Rafaelzinhu> show
<Rafaelzinhu> tem canal desse jogo aqui na freenode?
<asdf2> o bom é que tem o codigo de tudo
<MrBoss> como eu faço pra quando logar entrar pelo terminal e depois voltar e logar pelo gnome?
<asdf2> Rafaelzinhu, sei não
<Rafaelzinhu> jogar por multiplayer em canal de irc trocando ip, vai ser massa
#ubuntu-br 2012-10-08
<alvaro> sorte que ainda ninguem morreu rsrsrsrsrsrs
<_fjunior_> aki no estado de goias tinhas 15 responsaveis por esse serviço ai de programar as urnas
<_fjunior_> poise
<_fjunior_> ta passando sobre isso na Tv?
<alvaro> em qual canal ?
<_fjunior_> vc viu essa noticia onde?
<alvaro> eu é que quero saber?
<alvaro> qual canal?
<_fjunior_> não nao, eu não vi, um cara aki q disse isso ai te perguntei se vc tinha visto isso na TV
<alvaro> minha cidade é pequena, todo mundo desconfiou da votação e fomos fazer o BO
<_fjunior_> entendi
<_fjunior_> de onde vc é?
<alvaro> o negocio tá feio por aqui, desvio de dinheiro, empresas fantasmas, peculato e muito mais
<alvaro> MG
<alvaro> Triangulo mineiro
<alvaro> _fjunior_ acessa esse link e veja http://www.inoticia.com.br/index.php?arq=noticias_antigas&id=1238
<_fjunior_> ok
<alvaro> isso é só um pouco rsrsrsrs
<_fjunior_> cara aki tbm não ta facil não
<_fjunior_> com o caso cachoeira e tal
<alvaro> aguas estão rolando, só que é esgoto puro
<alvaro> vou dormir depois dessa
<alvaro> estou com enjôo :(
<_fjunior_> cara mais pelo q vi o sistema utilizado na urna não pode ser alterado, somente se a urna for acessada no momento da votação
<alvaro> todo mundo está suspeitando é na hora da apuração
<alvaro> entende
<_fjunior_> se tiver acontecido algo só pode ser na apuração
<_fjunior_> isso mesmo
<alvaro> boa noite, obrigado por ouvir meu desabafo :)
<_fjunior_> tranquilo
<_fjunior_> de boa
<_fjunior_> boa noite
<_fjunior_> sobre o linux nas urnas http://noticias.terra.com.br/eleicoes/2008/interna/0,,OI3190147-EI11830,00-Urnas+eletronicas+terao+Linux+e+biometria+em.html
<rcbdesigner> buenas
<jardelvdas> boa noite pessoal
<jardelvdas> alguem pode ajuda?
<jardelvdas> o sistemas nao esta desligando no somente reinicia e
<jardelvdas> apos bloquear a tela nao loga, somente se trocar o usuario
<jardelvdas> ao ligar nao pede senha
<_fjunior_> bom jardelvdas isso aconteceu comigo uma vez, ai desliguei forçado no botão, ai depois q liguei nunka mais aconteceu
<_fjunior_> mais estranho vou procurar algo aki pra poder te ajudar
<jardelvdas> _fjunior_, ja fiz isto nao resolveu
<_fjunior_> vc mudou alguma coisa no diretorio do sistema?
<jardelvdas> _fjunior_, acho que deu um chown na pasta errada
<_fjunior_> pq uma permissão errada vc muda o funcionamento do sistema, ai é só formatando mesmo
<jardelvdas> ou chmod
<_fjunior_> o q permissões vc deu por ai
<_fjunior_> ?
<jardelvdas> se atualizar para 12.10 vai resolver?
<_fjunior_> olha cara penso eu q não, mas ja q não se consegue achar o erro e melhor e mais indicado começar td do zero denovo
<jardelvdas> blz
<jardelvdas> tem como manter as configuraçoes do meu user?
<jardelvdas> ou melhor zera tudo?
<_fjunior_> como nao se sabe ao certo onde foi o erro te recomendo a fazer o bkp ai dos seus arquivos e zera tudo e fazer denovo
<jardelvdas> _fjunior_, blz,vlw
<jardelvdas> vou fazer isto agora
<rcbdesigner> não atualize para 12.10
<rcbdesigner> tenta entrar como ubuntu 2D
<rcbdesigner> para quem quiser acompanhar a fase beta do Elementary OS.. todo dia sai alguma coisa nova http://sourceforge.net/projects/elementaryos/files/unstable/
<rcbdesigner> minto.. todo dia não
<rcbdesigner> mas com uma boa regularidade
<rcbdesigner> fazem um planejamento mto e aberto http://elementaryos.org/journal/when-its-ready
<hebertsilva> boa noite
<rcbdesigner> boa
<rcbdesigner> tem algum comando para eu não ver quem fica entrando e saindo do chat?
<pibarnas> quit?
<licensed> q_q"
<jquid> ahahhaha
<Matheus_Cavalho> BOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAA NOIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIITEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE GAMBAZADA =d
<hebertsilva> Matheus_Cavalho,  boa noite
<felipealmeida> Ursinha-afk: iae
<rcbdesigner> pibarnas: ¬¬
<rcbdesigner> aperta alt+F4 qd tiver carregado aquele vídeo de 2 horas no seu youtube.. vai ver como melhora a qualidade
<rcbdesigner> rsrs
<rcbdesigner> tem um comando tb para deixar seu pc bem leve rm......./* quem sober ele todo vai entender rs
<rcbdesigner> souber*
<rcbdesigner> eitcha... novo trailer da terceira temporada de the walking dead http://www.thewalkingdead.com.br/the-walking-dead-3a-temporada-novo-trailer-last-man-standing/
<hebertsilva> até mais pessoal
<pibarnas> té
<rcbdesigner> té
<kernel> alguem acordado
<Barna> eu
<kernel> mermao
<kernel> Barna, fui instalar o Freebsd no HD externo
<Barna> KKKKKKKKkkkkkkK sempre nois na magruga!!!
<kernel> ta dando boot loader too large
<kernel> que erro é esse
<Barna> a tradução seria, inicializador de boot muito grande!
<kernel> poisé
<kernel> acho que vacilei
<Barna> mas num sei q erro é esse, cha pergunta pra quele q tudo sabe (google)
<Barna> to cansadão pra ler, passei o dia no comp, mas aki ta falando q resolveu!
<Barna> http://forums.freebsd.org/archive/index.php/t-27130.html
<Barna> kernel, #freebsd-br
<kernel> to esperto
<kernel> eu sempre entro lá
<Barna> tem ##freebsd em ingles tb
<Barna> só q so entra com nick registrado!
<kernel> meu é
<kernel> ouxe
<kernel> Barna, ja vi o erro aqui
<kernel> foi eu mesmo
<kernel> botei a partição grande demais
<Barna> hummm....
<taranto> senhores
<taranto> c4ds,
<rony> daee
<tiagoscd> dia
<zecafig> dia
<MarconM> bom dia
<Rudolf> MarconM: dia
<MarconM> Rudolf, diz \o
<Rudolf> MarconM: \o
<ricorico> rola
<ricorico> amigus
<ricorico> del brazil
<tiagoscd> :)
<ricorico> tiagoscd
<ricorico> ola
<tiagoscd> olá
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: dia
<ricorico> tiagoscd
<tiagoscd> Rudolf: dia
<ricorico> vc és brazilian?
<ricorico> soy rubiel
<ricorico> de uganda
<tiagoscd> ricorico: sim, brasileiro
<MarconM> geowany_: \o
<geowany_>   aeee MarconM
<MarconM> geowany_: \o
<MarconM> como q ta
<MarconM> vou comprar pao de queijo ja volto =D
<geowany_> vou ja pra ufac
<MarconM> geowany_: vai la
<Matheus_Cavalho> boooooooooooooooooooooooom diiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Matheus_Cavalho> a todos
<MarconM> o.O
<ricorico> tiagoscd
<ricorico> em unganda
<ricorico> usamos linux
<tiagoscd> que bom, fico feliz em ler isso :)
<ricorico> tiagoscd ai em brasil usam oq?
<tiagoscd> bom, é meio difícil responder isso :P
<Rudolf> huehiuehiueiuehieuhieuhe
<Rudolf> Matheus_Cavalho: dia moço
<Fisico> Rudolf: dia
<Rudolf> Fisico: e ae
<xispirito> *-* http://toptattoogirls.files.wordpress.com/2011/11/4064.jpg?w=490
<rcbdesigner> cacildis... complicado instalar o archlinux
<rcbdesigner> eae xispirito
<rcbdesigner> rapaz vc já instalou o archlinux alguma vez?
<omelete> mudaram o instalador
<omelete> achei melhor
<xispirito> rcbdesigner: várias
<rcbdesigner> eu to querendo instalar no virtualbox
<xispirito> rcbdesigner: vai e instala
<xispirito> pareçe o fim do mundo mas não é dificil
<rcbdesigner> não sei se vai rolar com esse tuto http://forum.archlinux-br.org/viewtopic.php?id=3624
<rcbdesigner> ai queria saber só de qual parte eu começaria a instalar
<ivanbajr> Bom dia
<rcbdesigner> bom dia
<ivanbajr> alguém tem o hamachi instalado
<ivanbajr> no ubuntu 12.10
<ivanbajr> ??
<ivanbajr> antes estava utilizando o ghamachi para ajudar meu pai
<omelete> rcbdesigner,  3
<ivanbajr> só que de um tempo o hamachi
<ivanbajr> ficou offline
<rcbdesigner> to fazendo aqui
<rcbdesigner> vlw
<xispirito> o arch abandonou aquele curses é?
<rcbdesigner> complicou aqui "WIRED - Ative a interface de rede, por exemplo, para eth0: ip link set eth0 up"
<rcbdesigner> pulo essa parte omelete ?
<omelete> rcbdesigner,  é dhcp?
<kernel> omelete, iai
<rcbdesigner> usuário comum
<rcbdesigner> rs
<omelete> kernel,  fala man
<kernel> omelete, instalei o freeba
<kernel> no meu hd externo
<rcbdesigner> como saber
<kernel> tou sofrendo :/
<xispirito> rcbdesigner: você nunca precisou se preocupar com conexão?
<xispirito> sempre conecta sozinho?
<omelete> kernel, freeba, q é isso?
<kernel> freeBSD
<rcbdesigner> coloco senha
<rcbdesigner> vc fala de configurar o roteador?
<xispirito> não, do seu computador
<rcbdesigner> ta configurado para entrar automatico
<xispirito> então, isto se hama DHCP
<omelete> kernel,  nunca usei
<rcbdesigner> blz
<rcbdesigner> gostei do resumo rs
<xispirito> você pode pular todos passos de rede praticamente, só dando uma parada em /etc/resolv.conf
<omelete> kernel,  só testei aquele  pcbsd uma x
<kernel> resolv.conf nao é do DNS?
<xispirito> sim
<kernel> omelete, eu tambem ja usei ele
<rcbdesigner> nano /etc/resolv.conf
<rcbdesigner> isso?
<kernel> xispirito, tou sofrendo pra subir o modulo certo para meu adaptador
<kernel> sim rcbdesigner
<kernel> isso vai editar o arquivo
<rcbdesigner> é edição do DNS msm
<xispirito> kernel: eu disso que os módulos e o sistema base é o mais complicado =D
<omelete> rcbdesigner,  dhcpd eth0 dps ping -c 3 www.google.com pra testar
<omelete> dhcpcd
<rcbdesigner> já fiz
<kernel> ou dhclient
<xispirito> kernel: eu disso que os módulos e o sistema base é o mais complicado =D
<kernel> poisé xispirito
<kernel> ainda mais quem nao tem experiencia em unix
<kernel> fica mais dificil
<xispirito> mas qual o nome do seu adaptador?
<kernel> D-link Wireless 125N adapter
<xispirito> kernel: pelo jeito é um chpset atheros
<rcbdesigner> parou em file: /etc/resolv.conf e não sei mais para onde ir
<xispirito> é só seguir instalando o.0
<rcbdesigner> não vai
<rcbdesigner> lá embaixo ta ^G get help
<rcbdesigner> ^X exit
<rcbdesigner> ^.....................
<xispirito> aaaaaa taaaaa
<xispirito> aperta Ctrl + x
<rcbdesigner> não consigo acessar nada
<xispirito> não consegue editar?
<rcbdesigner> ¬¬
<rcbdesigner> noobisse
<xispirito> qualquer coisa se travou mesmo, tenta apertar Ctrl+z
<rcbdesigner> desisto... muita  linha de comando que não sei para onde ir
<rcbdesigner> eu gostei do Arch pq ele é leve
<xispirito> mas é simplíssima a instalação
<xispirito> só que em vez de brincar de tiro ao alvo, você escreve o que quer fazer
<rcbdesigner> é simples para quem é programador..
<MarconM> xispirito: rcbdesigner voltei
<MarconM> blz ?
<rcbdesigner> blz man
<xispirito> fala nariguda
<MarconM> aeaygaeyae
<MarconM> rcbdesigner: e ae .... me fala da separação de cores no illustrator
<MarconM> =)
<rcbdesigner> ah é no illustrator?
<rcbdesigner> deixa ver se tem
<MarconM> ok
<MarconM> rcbdesigner: tem sim .. soh se tiver que usar o distillher
<xispirito> vai começar /o\
<c4ds> boa tarde pessoal alguem testando este kernel 3.6 ? http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.6.1-quantal/
<MarconM> xispirito: égua
<xispirito> ahuhaahu
<rcbdesigner> hahahah
<MarconM> instalando Córel
<MarconM> aeuahauehauahauhae
<MarconM> xispirito: cara ... kubuntu nao ta bom nao ... linux mint com kde ta melhor
<xispirito> ah dai eu não faço a menor idéia
<c4ds> MarconM: tbm instalei em um note o k 12.04 e deu varios erros
<rcbdesigner> MarconM:  teoricamente seria isso aqui http://img238.exs.cx/img238/4566/separations2so.gif
<MarconM> xispirito: voce tem que saber acara
<xispirito> sendo que no fim, todos eles vem do mesmo release do ubuntu o.0
<MarconM> ok
<MarconM> rcbdesigner: nem chega perto disso
<MarconM> tem que usar arquivo ppd
<rcbdesigner> MarconM:  veja isso http://help.adobe.com/pt_BR/illustrator/cs/using/WS714a382cdf7d304e7e07d0100196cbc5f-64caa.html
<MarconM> ou exprtar em eps
<rcbdesigner> acho que tem q fazer isso mm.. eu fazia separação de cores no indesign mas para gerar pdf
<rcbdesigner> isso gerava o eps
<rcbdesigner> mas pera
<rcbdesigner> http://www.adobe.com/br/products/illustrator/indepth.html
<xispirito> tem que fazer a separação de cores para pdf que gera um eps no indesign ... o.0
<rcbdesigner> veja na parte impressão > Worker72a — SepPreview
<xispirito> são conceitos abstratos, agora eu preciso definir as variáveis indesign e eps
<rcbdesigner> tem que dar saída em eps e no distiller vc gera o PDF
<rcbdesigner> hahahahaha
<rcbdesigner> MarconM:  "O SepPreview permite que os usuários exibam e imprimam documentos do Illustrator como separações de cores, em cores."
<rcbdesigner> vixi.. só achei para MAc e illustrator CS3 ou 4
<rcbdesigner> http://illustrator.pluginsworld.com/plugins_1755/adobe/illustrator/worker72a/seppreview_cs34.html
<rcbdesigner> aqui .. uma cacetada de plugins para illustrator http://illustrator.pluginsworld.com/plugin.php?directory=adobe&software=illustrator
<rcbdesigner> sim.. qual o problema de dar saída em eps? MarconM
<MarconM> rcbdesigner: nenhum
<MarconM> eu acho
<MarconM> eu vou fazer um arte hj e imprimir no illustrator
<rcbdesigner> então hahahahaha
<MarconM> para ver como fica
<rcbdesigner> blz
<MarconM> precisaria de uma arte bem completa
<MarconM> tipo folder
<MarconM> vou ver se acho algo pronto na net
<MarconM> rcbdesigner: vou comer ... e la em casa eu entro online de novo
<MarconM> blz
<rcbdesigner> capaz de ter um script
<_Caio> Boa Tarde pessoal!
<rcbdesigner> boa
<_Caio> rcbdesigner: perdi o endereco do outro canal D:
<rcbdesigner> qual canal msm?
<rcbdesigner> rs
<_Caio> rcbdesigner: sql alguma coisa...
<rcbdesigner> não lembro
<_Caio> rcbdesigner: num lembro se foi vc q me passo kk
<rcbdesigner> era sobre oq ?
<rcbdesigner> hahahahahaha
<_Caio> D:
<_Caio> rcbdesigner: num sei hsuahuhu, eu tinha acabado de entrar ae "quem me convidou saiu"
<_Caio> xispirito: ta ae mano?
<rcbdesigner> ah não fui eu
<_Caio> rcbdesigner: deve ter sido o xispirito
<rcbdesigner> capaz
<_Caio> rcbdesigner: to usando o fluxbox aqui, mas mó dificil sauhhua
<rcbdesigner> não coheço
<rcbdesigner> vou dar um saque
<LACabeza> boa tarde
<LACabeza> ei, alguém sabe a porquê meu monitor de sistema indica que 1,3gb de 4gb memória do sistema está em uso e o /proc/meminfo diz que há apenas 300mb de memória livre?
<rcbdesigner> _Caio: viu esse vídeo? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5vbCqSY1xds
<_Caio> rcbdesigner: vi sim
<Daekdroom> LACabeza, o /proc/meminfo considera o que está sendo usado como cache.
<LACabeza> no caso, se eu abrisse um programa pesado, parte desse cache seria sobreposto, neh?
<Daekdroom> Sim.
<Daekdroom> Um aplicativo sempre tem preferência ao cache, por isso é possível considerá-lo como memória livre.
<rcbdesigner> Guia de sobrevivência Mode On
<rcbdesigner> 1º passo: feche os olhos
<rcbdesigner> 2º passo: abra a geladeira
<rcbdesigner> 3º passo pegue qualquer coisa que vc perceba ser comida.. futuque com o dedo caso seja necessário
<xispirito> eu o que?
<rcbdesigner> 4º passo: coloque numa penela... e mexa com uma colher...
<julian_fern> rcbdesigner: esqueceu de jogar água em cima
<rcbdesigner> 5º passo: bote num prato e coloque molho shoyu
<rcbdesigner> 6º passo ainda sem olhar coloque na boca
<rcbdesigner> 7º passo: se estiver ruim faça que nem os ricos qd comem gongorzola... finja que é gostosa e que é um prato caro
<xispirito> este molho ... você pode colocar em uma esponja de aço que terá o mesmo gosto de sempre
<rcbdesigner> rsrs
<rcbdesigner> meu almoço de hj será carne moida com arroz chop suey e shoyu em cima
<rcbdesigner> XD
<xispirito> vai ter o mesmo gosto de espaguete com molho shoyu
<xispirito> ou de esponja de colchão velho com molho shoyu
<pibarnas> {=[>]
<rcbdesigner> e para dar um gostinho a mais como a preguiça é grande
<rcbdesigner> vou esquentar a carne moída na frigideira que foi feita a banana frita hj pela manhã
<rcbdesigner> hummmm.. que delícia rs
<rcbdesigner> julian_fern: vc que tinha indicado o Elementary OS?
<julian_fern> rcbdesigner: comentei sobre ele em alguns Papos de Buteco, yep
<rcbdesigner> isso..
<julian_fern> Precisa de ajuda com ele?
<rcbdesigner> o Jupiter ficou bem rápido no teste do virtualbox
<rcbdesigner> o Luna que está pesando nessa versão instável
<julian_fern> O Jupiter é baseado no Ubuntu 10.10... recomendo tentar o Luna, que é a versão de testes do momento
<julian_fern> baseado no 12.04
<rcbdesigner> é logo qd instalei o jupiter pediu para atualizar para ubuntu 11.04
<julian_fern> a interface gráfica dele, o Pantheon, é uma combinação de Gnome Shell com Unity
<rcbdesigner> vou ver se reinstalo ele e coloco um swap maior
<rcbdesigner> fui olhar aqui no monitoramento do windows
<rcbdesigner> tava dando 6gb de memoria....
<rcbdesigner> olhei lá  nele e tava  600mb
<rcbdesigner> fechei as janelas do chrome no windows e mesmo assim tava pedindo 5gb
<rogerio> boa tarde instalei o Lubuntu em um netbook antigo e tudo ocorreu bem ja uso ele a semanas, mas  até tive que usar o multi monito mas a tela fica preta e eu tenho que desligar pelo botão fisico, quando eu ligo novamente o not  esta funcionando o multimonitor, alguém sabe o por que disso (usava o ubuntu e funcionava perfeito)
<rcbdesigner> qd usei o jupiter não passava de 2,4 gb
<julian_fern> Nossa véi... que diabos tu anda fazendo pra consumir tanta ram?
<julian_fern> eu mal passo de 1.2GB lol
<rcbdesigner> poise
<rcbdesigner> mas vc não usa windows rsrs
<xispirito> 6gb?
<rcbdesigner> não sei qual o diabos nesse pc
<xispirito> macacos me mordam!
<julian_fern> rcbdesigner: Bom argumento, eu não uso Windows haha... mas puta sacanagem cara, nem em servidor eu gasto 6gb de ram
<rcbdesigner> poise xispirito  primeira vez q deu isso
<xispirito> se o meu computador começar a consumir 6gb, sei que é hora de repensar tudo denovo
<rcbdesigner> agora ta tranquilo.. abri aqui o Luna no  Virtualbox
<rcbdesigner> olhando aqui no windows ta 2,7 gb... eu sei q o google chrome come uma memória mto grande
<xispirito> nossa, esta IDE é demais
<rcbdesigner> é.. pelo monitor de sistemas do luna ta dando 360mb sem nada estar aberto nele
<julian_fern> Yeah, uma pena que está bastante instável ainda, visto que nem beta é ainda hehe
<rcbdesigner> coloquei a versão 64x
<rcbdesigner> vc testou as duas?
<julian_fern> nops... não uso 32bits a alguns anos já
<julian_fern> vou direto nas versões 64 bits, pra utilizar melhor o meu hardware
<rcbdesigner> ta dando um lagzinho no mouse... no jupiter funciona como se eu estivesse usando normalmente... muito mais rápido o navegador nele por sinal  do que no windows
<rcbdesigner> eu fiquei com ineja do pessoal q usa o Arch... mas como não saco muito de códigos e me bati para fazer o passo a passo.. desisti por enquanto de testar
<rcbdesigner> inveja*
<julian_fern> nada contra o Arch
<julian_fern> mas prefiro Ubuntu mesmo hehe
<rcbdesigner> viu o desktop do sistematico? http://img846.imageshack.us/img846/9870/openbox05.png
<rcbdesigner> eita arroz ta queimando
<julian_fern> carregando a imagem aqui... conexão ta "ótima" hoje
<julian_fern> pra variar
<xispirito> eu estou alcançando incrívels 18kbps hoje, sendo que o normal é 110
<julian_fern> rcbdesigner: bonito... mas nada que não possa ser feito com o Ubuntu hehe
<julian_fern> nada contra outras interfaces gráficas
<julian_fern> só acho o Unity mais bonito
<rcbdesigner> problema é q parece ser mais fácil da um bug no ubuntu na hora de customizar
<julian_fern> rcbdesigner: depende da customização... se for brincar com o compiz, sim
<xispirito> julian_fern: vocês estão por fora
<xispirito> http://imagebin.org/231290
<rcbdesigner> eu to com ubuntu no outro pc
<rcbdesigner> julian_fern:  foi exatamente isso kkkk
<rcbdesigner> começou
<xispirito> ueuhaehhau
<rcbdesigner> kkkkkkkkk
<rcbdesigner> 18kbps o q?
<xispirito> download
<rcbdesigner> discada?
<xispirito> arre, discada bate 5kbps
<rcbdesigner> 1 mb?
<xispirito> sim
<rcbdesigner> vc falou 110
<xispirito> 110 download
<rcbdesigner> já mudou o canal?
<xispirito> que canal?
<xispirito> aqui é bruto, a cabo ligado em um roteador que é um pentium 3
<xispirito> ahuhua
<rcbdesigner> por falar nisso... seria massa um programa que mudasse o canal no roteador automaticamente para buscar melhor resultado de onexão
<_Caio> xispirito: qual era quele canal q tinha "sql"? :|
<edo9k> alguém aqui usa CrunchBang #!
<edo9k> ?
<xispirito> _Caio: não sei do que vocẽ fala
<rcbdesigner> xo salvar a comida aqui.. botar mais shoyu
<_Caio> xispirito: vish entao nao era vc...
<_Caio> xispirito: ta usando o kubuntu?
<xispirito> Debain Wheezy
<xispirito> #Debian
<rcbdesigner> canal do debian bomba
<_Caio> xispirito: mas com qual gerenciado? fluxbox, open?
<xispirito> stumpwm
<rcbdesigner> parece até q já vem configurado para vc entrar automaticamente qd instala
<xispirito> rcbdesigner: e vem mesmo, pelo menos no xchat ...
<rcbdesigner> hahahaha to dizendo
<rcbdesigner> mas metade deve ser brasileiro.. rsrs
<xispirito> twm uns br lá
<xispirito> Wt3m
<rcbdesigner> eu falei satirizando msm
<xispirito> virge
<xispirito> #tem
<rcbdesigner> "brasileiros dominam as redes sociais"
<tiagoscd> depende do conceito de dominar ^^
<xispirito> rcbdesigner: mas existe Brasileiros que não são mentalmente atrasados, tem sim, eu juro!
<rcbdesigner> hahaha
<rcbdesigner> falko no sentido que tem mais usuários
<rcbdesigner> kk boa
<xispirito> então eu interpretei mal =D
<rcbdesigner> eu usava o mirc por exemplo para baixar mangá... 2000.. 2001... acho q já tinha usado antes até
<rcbdesigner> sabia os códigos... hj em dia não lembro mais nada... só /j #....
<xispirito> aha, /help
<rcbdesigner> usava !list para ver quem tava compartilhando .. essas coisas
<rcbdesigner> hahahahahaha
<xispirito> já volto
<rcbdesigner> julian_fern:  se eu configurar o IRC no ubuntu 12.04 no pidgin... aquele icone de chat vai ficar azul tod hora que alguém escrever algo... ou só qd citarem meu nick?
<julian_fern> rcbdesigner: faço ideia cara, já que nunca usei o Pidgin pra isso :/
<tiagoscd> peguei o assunto pela metade, mas se estão falando de usar o pidgin para conectar no IRC
<tiagoscd> eu recomendo usar o webchat da freenode mesmo
<tiagoscd> quem é das antigas no IRC tem um ambiente bem similar
<tiagoscd> ao de anteriormente
<tiagoscd> o xchat também é show
<edo9k> xispirito_off: Já usou o CrunchBang?
<edo9k> (distro)
<rcbdesigner_> julian_fern:  caiu o chat aqui
<rcbdesigner_> repete ai a ultima parte rs
<rcbdesigner_> vi só q não usou o pidgin
<rcbdesigner_> mas no caso do empathy?
<julian_fern> rcbdesigner: só falei que não uso o Pidgin ou Empathy pra isso hehe
<julian_fern> só XChat mesmo... pra GTalk e compania eu uso a interface web
<rcbdesigner_> ah ta
<rcbdesigner_> tiagoscd:  ... vc chegou a testar isso?
<edo9k> irssi? ninguém?
<H3ruS> o.O
<rsser> eu tenho um processador Intel Core(TM) i7-2600K CPU @, 3.41 GHz e gostaria de saber que versão do ubuntu é de 64bits pra baixar?
<rsser> no site oficial a coisa tá confusa
<julian_fern> rsser: Basta selecionar 64 bits no menu dropdown e fazer o download
<rsser> eu baixei uma versao, mas qdo tento rodar pelo live, o sistema acusa que eu não tenho processador amd
<rsser> julian_fern, mas quero pegar a versao 12.10
<rsser> http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.10/ => aqui não há caixas dropdown
<julian_fern> rsser: a versão 12.10 é uma versão de testes, não é recomendado usá-la ainda
<rsser> mas eh essa que eu quero
<rsser> não tem problema eh pra eu brincar com ela
<julian_fern> rsser: então esse é o link: http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.10/ubuntu-12.10-beta2-desktop-amd64.iso
<rsser> mas meu processador não eh amd
<rsser> eh intel
<julian_fern> rsser: amd64 é só um termo... ele funciona para qualquer tipo de processador
<rsser> ok
<julian_fern> amd64 = 64 bits
<rsser> vlw, julian_fern
<julian_fern> rsser: disponha
<rcbdesigner_> da certo usar o gparted após instalar em dual-boot com windows?
<rsser> rcbdesigner_, mas eu não quero usar o gparted
<rsser> melhor instalar em uma VM
<rcbdesigner_> rsser:  isso com certeza vc vai fazer
<rcbdesigner_> mas eu to falando para mim msm
<rcbdesigner_> rsrs
<rcbdesigner_> eu fiz dual boot no pc do meu pai
<rcbdesigner_> mas não tinha feito o particionamento
<rcbdesigner_> só aquele que ele pergunta qt de espaço vc quer deixar para windows e para linux
<rsser> hum
<rsser> tah
<rcbdesigner_2> rsser:  aqui o outro pc
<rcbdesigner_2> 12.04 rodando bem
<rsser> eu instalei esse 12.04 no pc do meu pai e afundei ele numa atualizacao, cara
<rsser> ele tah mto doido
<rsser> ele tah atualizadissimo com as versoes betas
<rsser> os caras disseram que ele pode ficar instável
<rsser> mas tipo, não vi qualquer instabilidade
<rsser> fiz testes pesados nele
<rsser> instalei o conky
<rsser> ficou show
<rsser> ae ele mostra as info de hd, proc , tudo em paradas em forma de relogio
<rcbdesigner_2> tb instalei no do meu pai rs
<rcbdesigner_2> tem pintscreen dele
<rcbdesigner_2> ?
<rcbdesigner_2> print*
<rsser> aqui não
<rcbdesigner_2> eu vou reinstalar esse aqui
<rsser> okay
<rsser> depois tira o screen e me mande
<rcbdesigner_2> aumentar o espaço do hd.. e fazer mais certo
<rsser> hehe
<rcbdesigner_2> mas por enquanto vou deixar ele normal msm.. o screen vai ta normal
<mwallacesd> E ae galerinha do mal,belezinha???
<rsser> Hard Disks: (Total/Free: 1.82/0.73TB ¤ Total/Free space on: C: 46.65/3.36GB ¤ D: 215.5/49.23GB ¤ E: 93.4/6.72GB ¤ F: 92.84/6.78GB ¤ G: 242.12/43.49GB ¤ H: 240.68/7.74GB ¤ I: 205.08/129.58GB ¤ J: 726.43/496.16GB)
 * mwallacesd comprimenta todos no canal!
<mwallacesd> =P
<rsser> por enquanto toha ssim
<rcbdesigner_2> só to com dúvida de como desinstalar ele em dual-boot
<rsser> cara, desinstalar eh fogo
<rsser> pq ai depois tu tem que atualizar o grub
<rcbdesigner_2> desinstalar o ubuntu..
<rcbdesigner_2> o lance pelo que vi aqui se der um probleminha no windows é só colocar o dvd de instalação e pedir para fazer um reparo
<rcbdesigner_2> pelo menos segundo esse maluco http://br.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20120503152242AA6o6Iw
<rcbdesigner_2> se alguém souber uma forma mais prática..
<galvao> boa tarde pessoal
<rcbdesigner_2> boa
<MarconM> rcbdesigner_: e ae
<rcbdesigner_> MarconM:
<rcbdesigner_> qual a melhor forma de desinstalar o ubuntu em dual-boot?
<rcbdesigner_> eu vou querer reinstalar
<rcbdesigner_> ou no caso eu faria pelo pendrive msm e ai sim configurar o particionamento?
<rcbdesigner_> Ursinha:  oi
<Ursinha> rcbdesigner_, olá :)
<rcbdesigner_> Ursinha:  sabe tirar essa dúvida ai?
<Ursinha> rcbdesigner_, vc quer reinstalar o ubuntu?
<Ursinha> não entendi muito bem o que vc quer fazer :/
<rcbdesigner_> eu fiz dual-boot num pc.. mas não fiz a partição certinha na hora da instalação... só fiz determinar o espaço para windows e para ubuntu
<rcbdesigner_> nisso instalei programase fui fazer as mudanaças de aparência.. provavelmente o q deu um "bug" foi o compiz
<rcbdesigner_> qd entro pelo modo Ubuntu 2D fica de boa
<rcbdesigner_> mas qd entro pelo modo normal Ubuntu.. qd passo o cursor sobre os ícones laterais onde era para aparecer o nome ficam os rastros de quadrados dos nomes dos progrtamas..
<rcbdesigner_> qd passa  no "iniciar" some o background.. saca?
<rcbdesigner_> ai para fazer tudo certo desde o início to querendo reinstalar o ubuntu
<rcbdesigner_> e é nessa parte que quero a melhor recomendação
<rcbdesigner_> até mesmo pelo caso de eu decidir colocar outra OS do linux e não perder os arquivos salvos..
<rcbdesigner_> entendeu Ursinha ?
<Ursinha> deixa ler
<Ursinha> rcbdesigner_, qual versão vc instalou do ubuntu?
<rcbdesigner_> 12.04
<rcbdesigner_> tomar um banho.. já volto
<rcbdesigner_> Ursinha:  voltei
<rcbdesigner_> ... me deixou no ar =S
<MarconM> rcbdesigner_: sabe mudar varios numeros ou plavra dentro de um arquivo
<MarconM> de uma vez
<MarconM> tipo localizar e substituir
<MarconM> usando sed ou awk
<rcbdesigner_> no indesign?
<rcbdesigner_> usando o q rapaz?
<MarconM> rcbdesigner_: ueaheuhauea terminakl
<MarconM> terminal
<MarconM> linux
<MarconM> prompt
<rcbdesigner_> não sei
<rcbdesigner_> só uso terminal de vez em qd para instalar um programa q não tem no gerenciador
<rcbdesigner_> pq?
<rcbdesigner_> MarconM:  mas pelo que vc falou ai não seria tipo um ctrl+a e renomear com um nome?
<rcbdesigner_> ai ele pegaria esse nome e faria imagem.. imagem(1).. imagem(2)
<rcbdesigner_> etc
<rcbdesigner_> saindo aqui
<rcbdesigner_> flw
<Ursinha> oops, não deu tempo de respondere
<Ursinha> responder
<Ursinha> :/
<felipealmeida> Ursinha: opa
<Ursinha> felipealmeida, opa, e ai?
<alexandresenna> pessoas boa tarde como eu faço para conectar meu vivo wap no ubuntu 12.04?
<alexandresenna> alguem sabe?
<alexandresenna> alguem logado?
<sistematico> Paco?
<alexandresenna> alguem usa esse modem Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. E169/E620/E800 HSDPA Modem
<sistematico> alexandresenna: Qual é o problema?
<alexandresenna> preciso saber como faço para ele se conectar só isso, na net eu não encontro nada para esse modem
<Lambertini> aow, boa tarde, meu servidor, fez atualizações de sistema agendadas e depois que reiniciou não entrou mais na rede, ele reconhece os ips, tudo mas dah esse erro : mountnfs[eth0]: lock /var/run/network/mountnfs exist, not mounting ...   li sobre isso aqui , deletei a pasta como eles falam , http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=48598 , mas depois que reiniciei tive o mesmo erro, alguém já passou por isso ?
<sistematico> alexandresenna: Não encontra?
<sistematico> alexandresenna: Certeza?
<alexandresenna> já fiz buscas com o nome do modem mas não encoontrei nada, algumas rcomendações de programas como kppp para discar, gppp, mas nada de conseguir
<alexandresenna> tem algum próprio do Ubuntu?
<sistematico> alexandresenna: Como pesquisou? Que palavras chave usou?
<sistematico> alexandresenna: Fiquei curioso, pois aqui apareceram centenas de respostas.
<alexandresenna> usei o nome do modem esse que joguei aqui e "configurar "nome do Modem" no ubuntu 12.04 e no linux tambem
<sistematico> alexandresenna: Eu usei apenas: ubuntu e800 e achei essa thread aqui: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=889439
<sistematico> alexandresenna: Talvez funcione.
<MarconM> uffaaaaa
<MarconM> que estress
<sistematico> Lambertini: Você usa NFS?
<sistematico> MarconM: QQ foi que tá te estressando?
<sistematico> MarconM: Fique ciente que eu estou bem relax aqui em casa.
<sistematico> MarconM: 0% estressado.
<sistematico> haiehiaeauehaieaiheae
<sistematico> Lambertini: Você usa NFS?
<sistematico> Lambertini: Como está seu fstab?
<sistematico> Lambertini: Como está seu /etc/fstab?
<sistematico> Rudolf: Boa tarde.
<sistematico> Crossposting.
<Rudolf> sistematico: tarde
<Lambertini> sistematico uso
<rcbdesigner> buenas
<rcbdesigner> Ursinha:  o/
<sistematico> Boa tarde.
<rcbdesigner> sistematico:  tentei instalar o Arch pelo virtuaBox.. me bati todo man rsrs
<sistematico> Não é fácil não.
<sistematico> heh
<rcbdesigner> todo mundo falando "é moleza"
<sistematico> huhuhuh
<rcbdesigner> moleza de cozido é linguiça
<rcbdesigner> rsrs
<sistematico> uaheheuaehae
<rcbdesigner> tomate no cozido dos outros é refresco
<alexandresenna> consegui usando wvdial
<rcbdesigner> conseguiu o q alexandresenna ?
<sistematico> alexandresenna: Que bom cara.
<sistematico> alexandresenna: Fico feliz que tenha funcionado.
<rcbdesigner> não sei o que foi... mas parabéns
<sistematico> rcbdesigner: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/10/08/%23ubuntu-br.txt no final do arquivo.
<rcbdesigner> saquei
<rcbdesigner> rapaz.. fui na dermatologista hj de tarde ... qd cheguei tinha uns 7 representantes de remédios
<rcbdesigner> eu já fiquei com cara fechada pq pronto para reclamar se algum quisesse passar na minha frente
<rcbdesigner> entraramm  4 numa sala só sairam depois de 30 minutos.. ta doido
<sistematico> ixi, bacanal..
<sistematico> huhuhuhuhuhuh
<rcbdesigner> huahuahuaahuauhaua
<alexandresenna> na verdade foi bem simples, só preciso de um discador para fazer funcionar, esse wvdial é um discador em modo terminal
<rcbdesigner> tinha uma representante linda.. qd menos percebi já tava com um sorriso besta na cara hahaha
<rcbdesigner> essas ai conquistam um médico logo
<sistematico> uhuhuh
<sistematico> alexandresenna: A muitos anos atrás eu usava o ZTE MF622 e escrevi um artigo sobre ele.
<alexandresenna> o problema foi que não achei um discador nesse ubuntu
<sistematico> Na época era preciso usar o infâme usb_modeswitch, porque o lascado do modem quando inserido passava pro modo de armazenamento USB e o discador não achava ele nem a pau.
<alexandresenna> tentei instalar o kppp mas ele trava
<Rudolf> alexandresenna: wvdial
<sistematico> alexandresenna: Se você estiver usando o Unity, use o Gnome PPP ou algo assim.
<sistematico> Rudolf: Ele disse que já está usando o wvdial.
<alexandresenna> eu tô usando gnome
<Rudolf> sistematico: então tá ótimo
<Rudolf> alexandresenna: qual o problema então?
<alexandresenna> nenhum, hehehe já ta funcionando
<Rudolf> alexandresenna: ah, então blza
<Rudolf> alexandresenna: parabéns
<rcbdesigner> nessa data querida
<sistematico> Rudolf: Eu sempre usei o pppd ao invés do wvdial, mas aí vai do gosto.
<sistematico> uhuhuhuh
<sistematico> haiheiaheiaehiaeae
<Rudolf> sistematico: pq está rindo?
<sistematico> muitas felicidades
<alexandresenna> eu não sabia que existia esse tô usando o wvfial pq foi o que o tuto usou
<Rudolf> sistematico: ainda não faz sentido, mas blza
<sistematico> O tuto ensina tuto errado.
<sistematico> heh
<alexandresenna> hehehe, mas funcionou...
<sistematico> brincadeira, o wvdial é um bom programa...
<sistematico> tem o aval do sistematico o/
<alexandresenna> isso é verdade, tendo aval de sistematico...
<Rudolf> http://vidadesuporte.com.br/suporte-a-serie/flagras-de-atendimento-da-semana-15/#more-5164
<pauloolhos> Ola
<pauloolhos> Boa
<pauloolhos> Noite
<rcbdesigner> olha a prostituição na Europa aumentando rsrs http://www1.folha.uol.com.br/cotidiano/1166074-brasileiros-podem-viajar-sem-visto-para-mais-quatro-paises-da-ue.shtml
<Rudolf> rcbdesigner: é a crise
<Rudolf> rcbdesigner: país rico é outra coisa, agora todo mundo nos quer
<pauloolhos> COmo faço pra colocar um comando no console do debian
<omelete> chipre ai vou eu
<Rudolf> omelete: euheiuhiuehiuehieuhe
<sistematico> Chifre?
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: copiar do X para o console?
<sistematico> Num conheço esse país.
<pauloolhos> Rudolf: Por exemplo tem um comando que achei na internet
<pauloolhos> quero executar ele no console
<pauloolhos> preciso digitar
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: ou copiar com o mouse e colar com a "wheel"
<pauloolhos> Isso
<sistematico> pauloolhos: CTRL+SHIFT+V
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: mas não do X para o console, eu estou supondo que vc viu o comando com links, lynx, elinks, etc
<sistematico> pauloolhos: CTRL+SHIFT+v
<xispirito> e o Shift+Insert?
<sistematico> Rudolf: Tem um programinha que dá pra usar tambem.
<sistematico> Rudolf: Acho que é xclip, eu num sei porque nunca usei.
<Rudolf> nem eu
<pauloolhos> o console do debian nao aceitar o joia
<pauloolhos> vou testat
<pauloolhos> volto ja
<sistematico> pauloolhos: Console ou Terminal?
<rcbdesigner> oxi vou viajar pra letônia.. ficar perto das Tchecas hahahaha
<sistematico> pauloolhos: No console nada do que eu falei funciona :D
<omelete> só uso ctrl+insert shift+insert
<omelete> costume já
<rcbdesigner> se bem que acho q vou ficar pela Letônia msm http://www.thegmanifesto.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/latvian-girls-vs-american-girls.jpg
<sistematico> pauloolhos: http://elcasey.wordpress.com/2008/02/12/xclip-use-the-clipboard-from-the-command-line/
<omelete> clipboard é tipo area de buffer?
<sistematico> omelete: Sei lá.
<edo9k> boa notie.
<edo9k> *noite
<sistematico> omelete: Acho que é.
<sistematico> edo9k: Boa.
<sistematico> Já volto..
<edo9k> Meu ubuntu acabou de morrer
<edo9k> :/
<edo9k> Atualizei para 11.04
<edo9k> e boooom.
<edo9k> morreu.
<rcbdesigner> =/
<rcbdesigner> aconteceu o q?
<edo9k> Na realidade ele inicializar mas não consegue rodar o X
<edo9k> Na realidade eu tenho uma máquina bem peculiar aqui
<edo9k> (leia 'peculiar' como: velha, ferrada e de uma marca podre)
<Rudolf> edo9k: vc apostou e perdeu
<edo9k> Meu pc aqui é um CCE Info
<edo9k> Toda vez que instalo tenho que fazer uma gambiarra do caramba para conseguir sair da resolução 800x600
<edo9k> porque o monitor é da Sis eles não fizeram drivers abertos.
<rcbdesigner> continue
<edo9k> então,
<edo9k> toda vez que instalo preciso colocar manualmento os drivers na pasta do X.org
<edo9k> e editar os config do X
<edo9k> atualizei de 10.04 para 11.04 (creio eu)
<edo9k_> tipo
<edo9k_> agora ele boota
<edo9k_> mas não consegue carregar o X
<edo9k_> faço nem ideia porque.
<edo9k_> fui obrigado a inicilizar pelo windows.
<edo9k_> vou perder uns 8 torrent que estavam pela metade... droga.
<sistematico> edo9k_: O que houve?
<xispirito> cara, driver compilado fechado de uma versão para outra, em geral, não funcionam
<xispirito> se você tem um driver para X1.23.4, no X.34.5 não vai funcionar
<edo9k> desculpa aí
<edo9k> para vocês verem... sem querer ser chato
<edo9k> mas até versão Windows do XChat tá mais instável.
<edo9k> Dando timeout...
<edo9k> Alguém recomenda alguma distro instável para pra pc antigo?
<edo9k> Tava pensando em algo baseado em Debian...
<edo9k> (o pc não é tão antigo, só tem esse monitor com problema de driver da Sis)
<Lambertini> debian
<xispirito> eu usava Debian numa sis em notebook
<edo9k> problemas de driver?
<xispirito> não, só que como era sis não era lá assim um desempenho turno magnífico, mas era normal
<xispirito> #turbo
<xispirito> eu não usava driver externo, só instalava normal
<edo9k> perguntei aqui antes mais ninguém respondeu
<edo9k> alguém já usou CrunchBang?
<edo9k> #! OS
<xispirito> nunca usei
<edo9k> é baseado no Debian.
<edo9k> eu tava baixando a iso
<edo9k> acho que o ubuntu se sentiu ameaçado e
<edo9k> bem... enfim.
<Lambertini> kurumin, ubuntu, entre mais uns, baseados no debian
<Lambertini> prefiro o debian
<xispirito> pois eu também prefiro ele direto
<Lambertini> muito mais instavel
<Lambertini> ops
<Lambertini> estavel
<Lambertini> kkkk
<xispirito> foi a distro que mais me acertei, fora ele só bsd's
<Lambertini> tem slackware também
<Lambertini> mas eu odeio ficar dpkg
<Lambertini> ficar instalando pacotes
<Lambertini> me irrita de um tanto
<Lambertini> rs
<xispirito> ah não, meu computador já tem automação de certas coisas
<edo9k> consigo instalar ele a partir de um cartão SD?
<xispirito> =D
<edo9k> fazendo o processo de formatação do cartão pelo windows?
<xispirito> edo9k: se o seu computador consegue dar boot por sd, sim
<Lambertini> edo9k até consegue, precisa saber se vc vai saber fazer
<Lambertini> porque vc tem que extrair a isso certa no cartal
<Lambertini> cartã
<edo9k> tem um tempo que não entro nas opções de boot mas imagino que sim.
<Lambertini> cartão, e seu pc precisa ter boot por ele
<edo9k> Lambertini, se me disserem como ou se tiver algum tutorial, ai saberei :)
<xispirito> nas isos novas, é só mandar dd if=iso of=dispositivo
<xispirito> acabou a lenga lenga
<edo9k> como assim xispirito
<xispirito> para colocar a iso em um pen por exemplo, é só usar o comando acima e bootar por ele
<Lambertini> xispirito não se tiver um arquivo iso lá dentro
<Lambertini> tem que estar  extraido
<xispirito> ah, eu em geral não uso desta forma, mas se for usar assim é só jogar as iso e configurar o gerenciador de boot
<xispirito> Lambertini: e o comando que passei formata o pendrive e extrai a iso lá
<edo9k> não precisa descompactar o pen drive, formatar a unidade removível com umas parada específica
<Lambertini> xispirito nem vi
<edo9k> matar um dragão, resgatar a princesa e etc?
<Lambertini> eu toh com o mirc aqui
<edo9k> show hein.
<Lambertini> ele tah me zuando as acentuações, fiquei com preguiça de instalar o x-chat
<xispirito> edo9k: não precisa mais
<edo9k> debian.org, here I go.
<xispirito> Lambertini: eu estou dentro do emacs =D
<Lambertini> massa, eu toh no windows fedorento
<xispirito> é osso
<Lambertini> o que mais me irrita no windows
<Lambertini> é que vc abre um programa
<Lambertini> e depois fecha
<Lambertini> ele não libera a memoria
<Lambertini> tem que reiniciar
<edo9k> Lixindows.
<edo9k> porque o ubuntu morreu.
<Lambertini> o photoshop cs5 consome
<Lambertini> quase meu pc inteiro kkk
<Lambertini> ops
<Lambertini> cs6
<rcbdesigner> Lambertini:  usa o http://webchat.freenode.net/
<rcbdesigner> eu to fazendo isso rs
<Lambertini> rcbdesigner beleza, valeu, mas tah bom assim, deixa zuado ..rs  eu abri aqui, porque estava com problema no meu servidor, mas geralmente uso o irrs
<Lambertini> mirc texto do linux
<xispirito> não tem cliente irc decente para windows?
<Lambertini> tem sim
<Lambertini> x-chat
<Lambertini> mas toh com preguiça de instalar
<xispirito> nossa 0.0
<Lambertini> cara, geralmente eu entro por uma shell do meu servidor
<Lambertini> kkkk
<Lambertini> meu server nem tem X
<xispirito> eu entro em tudo por um shell =D
<Lambertini> só acesso local ou ssh
<Lambertini> :D
<xispirito> só o firefox mesmo que é exceção
<edo9k> qual cliente usam no shell?
<Lambertini> só não entra da sua shell na minha shell kkk
<edo9k> irssi?
<Lambertini> sim
<xispirito> eu uso erc
<Lambertini> eu uso o irssi
<Lambertini> não conheço o erc
<xispirito> é para emacs
<Lambertini> certo
<xispirito> extensão
<edo9k> sabem como eu consigo conectar no wifi pelo terminal
<edo9k> porque só o x morreu na minha instalção.
<edo9k> *instalação
<edo9k> ele ainda inicializa pelo shell.
<Lambertini> humm, nunca fiz isso
<Lambertini> meu servidor é cabo
<xispirito> Lambertini: fica mais ou menos assim: http://imagebin.org/231290
<Lambertini> xá ve
<Lambertini> vi
<Lambertini> igual o irssi
<xispirito> edo9k: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=43818
<Lambertini> eu gosto mesmo é de gráfico kkkk
<Lambertini> sou designer neh
<Lambertini> mas me aventuro no linux
<xispirito> ah eu gosto é de letrinhas coloridas
<Lambertini> linux eu só uso ele via shh, porque só me enteressa pra servidores
<Lambertini> interessa
<Lambertini> nossa,
<Lambertini> toh escrevendo tudo errado hoje, tah foda
<xispirito> já chegou o disco voadoooo or
 * MarconM eh ripah na xhulipa 0.0
<Lambertini> ahaah
<Lambertini> higway to hell
<MarconM> 0.0
<edo9k> stairway to heaven
<Lambertini> lol
<MarconM> --'
<xispirito> é setentismo agora?
 * xispirito gosta desta festa
<Lambertini> boa, me fez lembrar um som que tinha lembrado agora pouco e já tinha esquecido
<edo9k> o nome é "Bom gosto".
<rcbdesigner> deu pau o webchat kkkk
<Lambertini> Led Zeppelin - Houses of the Holy
<Lambertini> fui abrir a pasta
<xispirito> eu sou mais Neon knights
<xispirito> =D
<Lambertini> e cade os mp3
<Lambertini> joguei tudo no celular
<Lambertini> maldição da múmia
<edo9k> www.grooveshark.com
<Lambertini> toh ligado
<Lambertini> mas prefiro mp3 aqui
<MarconM> xi
<MarconM> xispirito: vou te mandar a foto do arduino
<edo9k> eles deveriam fazer um aplicativo de terminal que conectasse e tocasse as múscias
<edo9k> *musicas
<edo9k> seria show.
<Lambertini> sim
<xispirito> eu gosto dos meu mp3 aqui, em partição com noexec, nosuid aha
<Lambertini> MarconM arduino ? pra que é isso mesmo
<edo9k> tudo
<MarconM> Lambertini: é um hardare com pic programavei
<edo9k> arduino é foda.
<MarconM> hardware
<Lambertini> tentedi
<edo9k> Open Hardware.
<MarconM> tu pode fazer desde uma lampada acender e apagar
<MarconM> até um mão robotica
<edo9k> Tinha galera na faculdade que eu morava perto que
<MarconM> automação industrial
<xispirito> MarconM: da para queimar eprom por este treco?
<edo9k> fizeram uma parada pra uma padaria
<edo9k> que quando saia pão
<MarconM> xispirito: da até para regravar
<edo9k> ou qualquer coisa
<MarconM> =)
<edo9k> o cara marcava no aparelho
<edo9k> e apertava um botão
<MarconM> xispirito: esse é meu proximo passo
<xispirito> é que se aconteçer esta parada de Secure Boot, vou ter um novo passatempo
<Lambertini> massa heim
<edo9k> e o aparelho mandava um tweet
<edo9k> "saiu pão"
<edo9k> show demais.
 * xispirito vai virar traficante de eprom destravada
<MarconM> galera ae
<MarconM> http://imagebin.org/231332
<MarconM> xispirito: Lambertini edo9k
<MarconM> http://imagebin.org/231332
<Lambertini> massa
<rcbdesigner> rasperry?
<Lambertini> programa isso como ?
<edo9k> MarconM, viu o documentário?
<MarconM> Lambertini: tem um software
<MarconM> é soh mandar
<rcbdesigner> kct ta carregando até agora a imagem
<MarconM> compilar e upar
<Lambertini> saquei
<Lambertini> massa
<Lambertini> custa caro ?
<xispirito> a impressão que dá é que se trata de um pic grande o suficiente para se plugar componentes =D
<rcbdesigner> agora foi
<rcbdesigner> esse é o de 25 dolares?
<MarconM> Lambertini: http://imagebin.org/231333
<MarconM> na china Lambertini paguei 20,00
<MarconM> no brasil custa entra 70 e 100 reais
<MarconM> xispirito: o gravador de pic
<MarconM> aceita qualquer tamanho e modelo de pic
<xispirito> arduino - IDE e bibliotecas embutidas para placa de desenvolvimento AVR
<MarconM> sim
<xispirito> aha, tem no apt =D
<MarconM> xispirito: vou comprar a placa de rede para ele
<MarconM> o sonar para 20metros
<MarconM> e uns componentes
<MarconM> e ae maos a obra
<MarconM> =)
<xispirito> MarconM: e dá para meter o chip ali e fazer um dump?
<MarconM> xispirito: sim
<MarconM> com certeza
<xispirito> é disso que eu preciso \o/
<MarconM> http://brasilrobotics.blogspot.com.br/
<MarconM> xispirito: olha isso http://brasilrobotics.blogspot.com.br/2012/08/tubinando-o-arduino-com-zif-soquete.html
<xispirito> dai depois de uns xxd, objdump e emacs ... gravamos
<MarconM> xispirito: sim
<MarconM> xispirito: isso que eu quero montar o gravador
<MarconM> quero regravar epron
<MarconM> =)
<xispirito> tá, agora me convençeu, vou comprar
<MarconM> xispirito: eu tinha te dito isso faz tempo
<MarconM> --'
<Lambertini> edo9k http://lambertini.no-ip.biz:8081/mp3/AC%20DC/
<MarconM> http://dx.com/p/ethernet-shield-with-wiznet-w5100-ethernet-chip-tf-slot-118061?rt=1&p=2&m=3&r=2&k=1&t=1&s=151564&u=118061
<xispirito> eu ia comprar um gravador específico
<MarconM> http://dx.com/p/lcd-keypad-shield-for-arduino-duemilanove-lcd-1602-118059?item=14
<MarconM> xispirito: olha os links
<xispirito> só que dai cada soquete tem um gravador -.-
<MarconM> http://dx.com/p/hc-sr04-ultrasonic-sensor-distance-measuring-module-133696?rt=1&p=2&m=3&r=2&k=1&t=1&s=151564&u=133696
<MarconM> http://dx.com/p/ethernet-shield-with-wiznet-w5100-ethernet-chip-tf-slot-118061?rt=1&p=2&m=3&r=2&k=1&t=1&s=151564&u=118061
<MarconM> http://dx.com/p/sd-card-module-slot-socket-reader-for-arduino-arm-mcu-133709?rt=1&p=2&m=2&r=3&k=1&t=1&s=133696&u=133709
<MarconM> xispirito: tem tudo para ele
<MarconM> -)
<xispirito> sim, por isto será legal
<MarconM> xispirito: ta vendo ... 10,00 cada coisa
<xispirito> \o/
<MarconM> tu pode comprar até 100 dolar tranquilo
<MarconM> xispirito: tem componentes para vernder
<MarconM> capacitor, leds potenciometro, resistores
<MarconM> xispirito: eu recomendo comprar
<MarconM> por que tu vai usar
<MarconM> apra montar o gravador de pic
<xispirito> eu conheço uma loja aqui que tem os componente tudo, pareçe uma loja de doce para terroristas
<edo9k> dx é show né.
<xispirito> arduino - IDE e bibliotecas embutidas para placa de desenvolvimento AVR
<xispirito> ops
<xispirito> trinta terminal e eu me perco nos insert 0.0
<MarconM> xispirito: compra o arduino duemilanove
<MarconM> suporte para bateria para ele
<MarconM> Lambertini: se interessou pelo arduino
<xispirito> MarconM: vai ser por ae que eu vou fazer dump de certos drivers que eu queria faz tempo
<MarconM> xispirito: otimo
<MarconM> eu vou te ajudar
<MarconM> por que eu tambem preciso do gravador de pic
<MarconM> xispirito: viu a foto q eu mandei
<xispirito> vi
<MarconM> fiz um motor controlado por potenciometro
<MarconM> eu giro ele para esquerda
<MarconM> motor para esquecer
<MarconM> esquerda =)
<MarconM> e asim vai
<xispirito> aquela coisinha com um bagulinho branco em cima é um motor?
<MarconM> sim quase ... é um servo
<xispirito> massa =D
<MarconM> quase a msm coisa, mas servo podem ser controlados
<MarconM> tipo frente traz
<MarconM> e sao bem eficazes
<MarconM> xispirito: esse servo aguenta 5kg
<MarconM> 0.0
<xispirito> o meu papo com isto vai ser dumpar e gravar código acho ... se tu me der uma força até posso aprender algo de eletrônica
<MarconM> xispirito: isso eu preciso
<MarconM> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=30rPt802n1k
<xispirito> aha
<MarconM> xispirito: nos relogio de ponto tem uns chips desses que estragam quando abre o aparelho
<MarconM> =)
<MarconM> agora eu posso recuperar
<MarconM> MUHA HA HA
<xispirito> é, por ae as minhas idéias
<rcbdesigner> caiu aqui de novo =/
<rcbdesigner> perdi as idéias
<xispirito> rcbdesigner: é uma pena
<xispirito> MUAAA
<rcbdesigner> hahahaha
<MarconM> xispirito: sim .... entao =)
<rcbdesigner> mas to vendo uns videos aqui sobre o arduino
<rcbdesigner> não sei se um amigo meu comprou
<xispirito> MarconM: tem gravador e leitor de fita dat lá onde tu compra?
<MarconM> xispirito: nunca vi isso nao
<MarconM> da olha pesquisada
<MarconM> la
<xispirito> beleza
<MarconM> xispirito: tu viu a reportagem
<MarconM> sobre o quartzo
<xispirito> não vi
<MarconM> quartzo data file
<MarconM> pode gravar dados infinitos
<MarconM> 0.0
<MarconM> em um pedaço de 2cm x 2cm
<xispirito> lol
<rcbdesigner> criança de 10 12 anos brincando com arduino kkkk
<xispirito> bom, bom mesmo é isto daqui: http://www.kabum.com.br/cgi-local/kabum3/produtos/descricao.cgi?id=01:02:25:382:30854
<MarconM> http://g1.globo.com/tecnologia/noticia/2012/09/japao-apresenta-placa-de-quartzo-com-armazenamento-infinito-de-dados.html
<MarconM> xispirito: olha ae
<rcbdesigner> massa isso
<MarconM> cara
<MarconM> ele aguenta 1000 graus
<MarconM> 0.0
<MarconM> eu aguento no maximo 300
<MarconM> ta oido
<MarconM> 0.0
<xispirito> MarconM: está na hora de se pensar em armazenar dados e caso de catástrofe ou algo assim
<MarconM> eu quero fazer um gravador de quartzo
<MarconM> \o/
<MarconM> xispirito: gravador de pic é para os fracos
<rcbdesigner> pensei que era a capacidade de armazenamento infinitos.. e não duração rsrs
<MarconM> rcbdesigner: enquanto ele durar
<MarconM> ele grava =)
<rcbdesigner> grava e joga no espaço rsrs
<xispirito> só não pode usar como memória ram isto dae
<MarconM> xispirito: auehuaehauaheuaehauah
<MarconM> usar como hd apenas
<MarconM> 0.0
<rcbdesigner> ai qd um et pegar daqui alguns milões de anos..
<MarconM> xispirito: agora a partição zfs é o futuro
<rcbdesigner> mas será que comporta qt?
<MarconM> interessante
<xispirito> MarconM: ainda não me adaptei a idéia do zfs =D
<MarconM> o metodo de gravação
<MarconM> é tipo epoca das cavernas
<MarconM> 0.0
<MarconM> grava no desenho
<MarconM>  /o\
<xispirito> é tipo aquelas placas esquisitonas que se acha por ae dos antigos =D
<xispirito> vai saber ...
<rcbdesigner> ele disse.. 40mb por polegada
<MarconM> rcbdesigner: sim
<MarconM> entao ta errado
<rcbdesigner> sou mais meu SD
<rcbdesigner> rsrsrs
<MarconM> ma placa de tamanho suficiente para guardar grandes quantidades de informação. Um disco rígido normal atual pode armazenar 1 terabit de informação por polegada.
<xispirito> para conseguir um tb vou ter que gravar uma placa do tamanho da minha casa /o\
<MarconM> kkkkk
<MarconM> xispirito: faz a sua casa soh de quartzo
<MarconM> dae sim
<MarconM> auehaeuhuhuha
<xispirito> haehuhu
<MarconM> xispirito: e o gravador de pic
<MarconM> temos q achar o projeto para fazer neh
<MarconM> =)
<xispirito> vou arranjar um monte de quartzo, um jeito de gravar e vou encher de mp3 o.0
<MarconM> xispirito: achei o que eu preciso
<MarconM> http://dx.com/p/mini-stm32-stm32f103rbt6-development-board-w-2-8-tft-lcd-touch-screen-157301?item=36
<xispirito> http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/MLB-437838885-gravadora-de-fita-dat-dellquantum-dds-5-_JM
<MarconM> 0.0
<xispirito> antes da internet, era comum rádios iratas tocarem fita com software, primeiro broadcast de pirataria
<xispirito> #piratas
<MarconM> xispirito: conseguiu uranio
<MarconM> \o/
<xispirito> /o\
<MarconM> eu te disse que falar russo nao era má ideia
<MarconM> achei um cara muito massa
<xispirito> agora eu não trollo mais você
<MarconM> puque ?
<edo9k> Brutalidade senhores.
<edo9k> Parabens.
<xispirito> vai me explodir
 * edo9k bate palmas.
<MarconM> edo9k: ja mecheu com arduino
<MarconM> ?
<rcbdesigner> vcs pensam pouco.. eu preciso é disso aqui
<rcbdesigner> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2RhT83WE1g
<rcbdesigner> rsrsrsrs
<MarconM> xispirito: falando em bombas
<MarconM> a parada do hidrogenio la
<MarconM> nos vamus fazer
<xispirito> eu quero saber do horus
<MarconM> 0.0
<MarconM> xispirito: preciso de duas coisa q eu te mandei
<MarconM> a placa de rede
<MarconM> e de sd
<MarconM> gravador sd
<MarconM> nao esquece de comprar isso
<xispirito> sim sim
<edo9k> MarconM, não... sou um grande fã do projeto
<edo9k> mas nunca parei para estudar
<edo9k> e nunca pude brincar com um Arduino.
<edo9k> apesar de que alguns passaram pela minha mão... mas nunca fiquei com nenhum deles em cara para tentar fazer algo.
<MarconM> edo9k: é massa
<MarconM> isso vicia
<MarconM> galera eu vou sair por que ta um temporal
<MarconM> feio
<MarconM> eu volto depois
<MarconM> blz
<MarconM> xispirito: 1 hora eu to de volta
<MarconM> blz
<MarconM> soh passar a chuva
<MarconM> vai vendo ae na dx
<xispirito> ok
<edo9k> ?
<edo9k> tipo, temporal, "medo de raio'?
<edo9k> é isso mesmo?
<xispirito> eu acho que anda de moto
<rcbdesigner> sim a intenção de vcs é utilizar o arduino para que pirmeiramente xispirito ?
<rcbdesigner> primeiramente*
<xispirito> rcbdesigner: vamos projetar dispositivos
<rcbdesigner> faz um desse pra mim rs
<rcbdesigner> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQ2jK9ZISME
<xispirito> dumpar chip, fazer chips customizados ...
<xispirito> massa =D
<rcbdesigner> esse com o controle do wii que ele tb desenvolveu http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jwBjkXRPoNg&feature=channel&list=UL
<xispirito> o primeiro projeto nosso já está engatilhado, falta chegar as paradas pro MarconM
<rcbdesigner> =)
<xispirito> o pessoal tem umas idéias massa
<rcbdesigner> esse cara já faz o jabá tb para vender as peças
<xispirito> mas eu não quero fazer carrinho
<xispirito> quero coisas mais legais
<xispirito> rcbdesigner: você pode se tornar nosso cliente nº1 =D
<rcbdesigner> kkkkkkkkkk
<xispirito> "sempre quis saber o que sua visinha gostosa fala no msn? quer saber o que o chefe chato fala no email? o horus device é para você"
<xispirito> rcbdesigner: nosso primeiro projeto é basicamente uma caixa com entrada para cartão sd e slot para um cabo de rede, uma fez o cabo de rede "grudado" nele, ele guarda tudo que passar no sd
<xispirito> é uma ferramenta de debug de rede =D
<xispirito> dai vamos escrever um software que acompanhará, para fazer as devidas traduções de binário para ascii e separar as informações que se deseja
<rcbdesigner> explica melhor..
<rcbdesigner> fala portuguÊs rs
<xispirito> imagina uma caixa com aparência egípcia, com entrada para um cartão de memória sd e jacarés para cada fio dentro do cabo de rede
<xispirito> dai vocẽ pluga os fios nos jacarézinhos e ele guarda tudo que passar
<rcbdesigner> mas esses dados vão para onde?
<xispirito> para o cartão sd
<rcbdesigner> ah ta
<xispirito> posteriormente, faremos com que o device tenha filtro dinamico, dae você pode escolher o que guardar baseado no que passar pelo cabo
<rcbdesigner> agora sim
<xispirito> é uma ferramenta que eu sempre quis ter
<xispirito> e tenho mais idéias para ele, ele poderia vir com um ap qifi mbutido e transmitir para algum host por perto e por ae vai
<xispirito> #wifi
<rcbdesigner> http://nothingbutreboots.com/projects/arduino/top-10
<xispirito> aha
<xispirito> depois eu ainda quero fazer uma ferramenta automatizada de cold boot
<rcbdesigner> que meleca... o webchat ta caindo direto
<rcbdesigner> vc falou algo depois?
<rcbdesigner> xispirito:
<xispirito> falei
<rcbdesigner> o q?
<xispirito> depois eu ainda quero fazer uma ferramenta automatizada de cold
<xispirito> 	    boot
<xispirito> ^
<rcbdesigner> hum
<xispirito> dai depois de tudo, monta uma empresa especializada em segurança eletrônica, arranja um cargo administrativo para dizer que trabalha e vai viver a vida
<shadowdf> boa noite pessoal
<xispirito> noite
<shadowdf> e ai como está xispirito
<xispirito> indo =D
<rcbdesigner> hahahah essa é a idéia
<xispirito> rcbdesigner: pareçe um bom plano =D
 * xispirito não tem medo de sonhar alto
<rcbdesigner> ta melhor do q meu amigo que quer investir em armaduras para cosplays de fibra de carbono rs
<xispirito> a microsoft começou vendendo o que nem tinha, eu posso começar ...
<rcbdesigner> poise
<xispirito> rcbdesigner: cosplay ahehuahauhahu
<edo9k> xispirito, o problema é que a microsoft já ocorreu.
<rcbdesigner> poise
<xispirito> edo9k: eu não quero virar a microsoft
<edo9k> como fazer algo tão grande quanto aquilo tudo foi?
<xispirito> e nem ser tão grande assim
<rcbdesigner> deve ser para os caras com grana alta pq deve sair no mínimo uns 15mil
<xispirito> rcbdesigner: sim ... sorte para ele, mas não é minha área =D
<rcbdesigner> rsrs
<rcbdesigner> mas ele tb viaja nessa área de vcs
<xispirito> sim sim, muita gente viaja
<xispirito> ae, vou dar uma saída, depois apareço denovo
#ubuntu-br 2012-10-09
<rsser> como resolver esse problema: Necessita instalação de pacotes não confiáveis
<rsser> A ação deve requerer a instalação de pacotes de fontes não autenticadas.
<rsser> toda vez que vou usar o gerenciador de atualizacoes ele me devolve essa mensagem
<rsser> e ae?
<rcbdesigner> ta virtualizando né?
<rcbdesigner> manda brasa
<rcbdesigner> rs
<rsser> aham, rcbdesigner
<rsser> mas gostaria de resolver esse problema
<rsser> isso não tem nada a ver com a virtualizacao
<rcbdesigner> deve ser de fontes não testadas pelo ubuntu
<rsser> eh problema com autentificação
<rsser> achei um jeito de contornar, mas não eh elegante
<rcbdesigner> desconheço.. já deu uma olhada no forum?
<rsser> quero saber a melhor forma de resolver esse problema
<rsser> nao
<rsser> vou ver, thanks for the tip
<rcbdesigner> rsser: veja se o sistematico  pode te ajudar
<sistematico> rsser: Você não tem a chave.
<sistematico> rsser: Não é problema, é um aviso só.
<rsser> okay
<rsser> sistematico como deixo essas chaves atualizadas?
<rsser> ou de  onde baixo essas chaves?
<sistematico> rsser: http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=90607.0
<sistematico> Tente isso.
<rsser> thank you, sistematico
<sistematico> De nada.
<rcbdesigner> não é possível...
<rcbdesigner> xo fechar o navegador e volto para confirmar
<rcbdesigner> é...
<rcbdesigner> o chrome no windows chega a puxar uns 500mb de memória
<rcbdesigner> a depender do q to usando
<rcbdesigner> mas o virtualbox puxa muito mais
<rcbdesigner> o gerenciador de tarefas de windows está registrando 5,54... naquela hora q disse q ia confirmar tava 5,75
<rcbdesigner> GB
<rcbdesigner> =/
<rsser> o duro eh que não adianta eu instalar mais memoria, queria ter uns 8GB, mas usando a versão do win 7 32bits
<rsser> eh fogo
<rsser> sem PAE
<rcbdesigner> eu tenho 8GB
<rsser> não sei pq a M$ não escreveu o driver PAE pra mais de 4GB
<rsser> eh soh pra gente mudar de SO e comprar hardware mais parrudo
<rsser> a M$ sempre esteve aliada a isso
<rcbdesigner> botei justamente pq se o bicho pegasse taria salvo
<rcbdesigner> M$ ?
<rsser> rcbdesigner: comprou que tipo de memória?
<rcbdesigner> ddr3
<rcbdesigner> markvison msm
<rsser> qual frequência e tempo de latência?
<rcbdesigner> markvision*
<rsser> markvision? putz
<rcbdesigner> sei lá
<rsser> eu não compraria mesmo
<rsser> eu tenho uma kingston que eu comprei muito a contra gosto
<rcbdesigner> acho q to com uma 4Gb kingston e uma 4Gb markvvision
<rsser> mas na epoca jah tinha gasto soh 1500 em proc e placa mãe
<rsser> ae não rolava gastar mais uns 300 contos em memoria
<rcbdesigner> poise.. pouco tempo depois o cara fez promoção da corsair =/
<rsser> corsair eh bom
<rsser> mas vou pegar a g.skill assim que der
<rcbdesigner> eu comprei esse ano a outra de 4gb
<rsser> pegar uma que pode o.c. 2300mhz
<rsser> wow
<rcbdesigner> xo ver se no Everest da essas informações
<rcbdesigner> a markvision nem reconhece o nome kkkkk
<edo9k> inté mais, vou tentar remendar minha instalação do ubuntu
<edo9k> flw.
<rcbdesigner> flw
<rsser> como faço pra rodar um programa em background, não funciona no terminal, "nome do programa" &
<rcbdesigner> Velocidade da memória	DDR3-1333 (667 MHz)
<rcbdesigner> dessa markvision
<rsser> humm... rcbdesigner
<rcbdesigner> a kingston msma coisa
<rcbdesigner> acho engraçado colocarem no modo experimentar o Gparted... mas na instalação final não contém
<rcbdesigner_ubun> testar o 12.04 no meu pc
<rsser> saca soh galera, minha ss tah com o conky+skin lua rodando ==>  http://postimage.org/image/qv1jgwwzt/
<rcbdesigner> massa
<rcbdesigner> skin lua?
<rcbdesigner> só funciona no gnome?
<rcbdesigner> rsser:
<shadowdf> boa noite
<rsser> não funciona no kde tb
<rcbdesigner> pergunatr de novo.. funciona no unity?
<rsser> eh possivel eu instalar o kde aqui, rcbdesigner ?
<rsser> sim, rcbdesigner
<rcbdesigner> não sei man... eu to por fora... digamo q estou usando linux a uma semana rs
<rcbdesigner> blz
<rcbdesigner> pesquisando monte de coisas esses dias... mas não olhei nada sobre KDE nem Debian
<rsser> okay
<rcbdesigner> mas posso ajudar pesquisando rs
<rcbdesigner> vc queria fazer o q?
<rcbdesigner> rsser:  ve se isso ajuda  http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=94226.0
<rcbdesigner> rsser:  esse tb pode ajudar http://alinuxblog.com/ubuntu/change-desktop-environment-ubuntu.htm
<rcbdesigner> mais direcionado ao 12.10
<tiagoscd> noite o/
<Danniel-Lara> boa noite
<tiagoscd> Danniel-Lara: :-)
<Danniel-Lara> tiagoscd:   tudo bem ?
<tiagoscd> Danniel-Lara: tudo tranquilo, e por aí?
<Danniel-Lara> tiagoscd: tranquilo que nem água de poço ,  tomando uma polar bem gelada e estudando empacotamento .deb
<rcbdesigner> boa o/
<Danniel-Lara> tiagoscd: valeu por me aceitar no facebook
<tiagoscd> rcbdesigner: :)
<rcbdesigner> Polar???
<tiagoscd> Danniel-Lara: estou a disposição :-)
<rcbdesigner> não é tipo uma Glacial não né?
<tiagoscd> Danniel-Lara: empacotamento é show
<Danniel-Lara> rcbdesigner:  http://www.polar.rs   de uma olhada
<Danniel-Lara> tiagoscd: muito show mesmo
<tiagoscd> se precisar de alguma ajuda só perguntar aí
<Danniel-Lara> blz
<rcbdesigner> pow.. não tomei essa gd fui no RS
<rcbdesigner> mas tomei as de SC rsrsrs
<tiagoscd> rcbdesigner: opa bier? ^^
<rsser> como resolver W: Duplicate sources.list ?
<rcbdesigner> não
<rcbdesigner> pera
<rcbdesigner> é foda o nome.. vou ver aqui na foto
<rcbdesigner> é uma cervejaria de Pomerode
<rsser> W: Você terá que executar apt-get update para corrigir estes problemas
<rsser> engraçado que foi exatamente o que eu fiz e o problema não foi resolvido
<rcbdesigner> tiagoscd: Schornstein
<rcbdesigner> http://www.schornstein.com.br/site/home/index.html
<rcbdesigner> Danniel-Lara:
<Danniel-Lara> rcbdesigner: fale
<rcbdesigner> tem minha foto tb na Oktoberfest abraçando a rainha e a princesa... mas a melhor foi com as meninas da Eisenbahn rsrs
<rcbdesigner> Danniel-Lara:  essa cerveja ai q tomei em SC
<Danniel-Lara> rcbdesigner: bah essa eu não tomei
<rcbdesigner> ela é meio difícil de vc achar.. parece.. deixa ver se distribui ai no RS
<tiagoscd> rsser: você tem como colar a saída do comando "cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/" em http://paste.ubuntu.com ?
<tiagoscd> talvez possa lhe ajudar :)
<rsser> aham
<tiagoscd> rcbdesigner: boa :)
<rcbdesigner> eu bebi foi a Imperial Stout
<rcbdesigner> na fábrica =)
<rsser> tiagoscd: just a sec
<tiagoscd> massa
<tiagoscd> também sou cervejeiro
<tiagoscd> ^^
<rcbdesigner> hehe
<rcbdesigner> eu sou degustador rsrs
<Danniel-Lara> rcbdesigner:  eu também sou degustador
<rcbdesigner> eu esqueci o q ia fazer agora putz
<rcbdesigner> ah ia ver onde vendia ela
<rcbdesigner> só em sampa e em santa catarina
<rcbdesigner> se ferrou rsrs
<rcbdesigner> mas é ai do lado
<rcbdesigner> man.. nunca tomei tanto chopp na minha vida
<rcbdesigner> que nem na Oktober
<rcbdesigner> eu só via mulher bonita antes de beber... depois via gêmeas kkkkkkk
<Rezende> boa noite pessoal
<Rezende> por favor podem me tirar uma duvida?
<Rezende> quero fazer uma limpeza no sistema
<rcbdesigner> usa aquele código q o tiagoscd  falou no papo do buteco... rm não sei o q /*
<rcbdesigner> faz uma limpa né tiagoscd ?
<Rezende> sera que posso desinstalar os kernels antigos
<rsser> tiagoscd: olhe soh ==> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1268566/
<rsser> está aí o conteúdo do arquivo sources.list e do diretório do /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<rsser> tiagoscd: resolvi o problema na cagadas, tirei o repositorio dos parceiros do ubuntu e o problema se foi
<tiagoscd> rsser: tá, só um segundo
<tiagoscd> ah perfeito
<tiagoscd> :)
<rsser> mas queria saber pq dah entrada duplicada
<rsser> o apt-get não elimina isso automaticamente?
<tiagoscd> por que provavelmente algum repositório estava duplicado
<tiagoscd> não faço ideia, nunca dupliquei pra testar, hehe
<tiagoscd> mas tendo em vista o que relatou, provavelmente não funciona
<tiagoscd> :P
<tiagoscd> **não elimina
<rsser> vou instalar o kde aqui
<rsser> vou ter que baixar 200MB
<rsser> wow
<rsser> despois de descompactado vao virar 500MB
<rsser> LOL
<tiagoscd> lol
<tiagoscd> povo, vou tomar um banho
<tiagoscd> volto daqui uns 20 minutos
<tiagoscd> :)
<pibarnas> rsser: kde? no ubuntu?
<tiagoscd> fui
<rsser> yes, pibarnas
<rsser> enquanto instala, eu assisto a um episodio duma serie aqui
 * rsser says: ETA kde instalation: 30 minutes remaining 
<rcbdesigner> rsser: ia perguntar o link q vc seguiu para fazer as configurações do conky
<rcbdesigner> mas já achei aqui um tuto
<overlog> noite pessoal
 * overlog tira o chapéu da cabeça e faz uma saudação
<Danniel-Lara> boan oite
<Danniel-Lara> boa noite
<tiagoscd> back :
<tiagoscd> :)
<rcbdesigner> não to conseguindo colocar em tela cheia o ubuntu 12.04 64x no virtualbox =/
<rcbdesigner> alguma idéia tiagoscd ?
<tiagoscd> Ctrl (direito) + F?
<rcbdesigner> já botei para fazer "Instalar Adicionais para convidado"
<tiagoscd> nas configurações da máquina você habilitou o vídeo 3D?
<rcbdesigner> uso isso.. mas não toma tela toda.. fica centralizado e nas laterias preto
<rcbdesigner> saca?
<tiagoscd> entendi
<tiagoscd> nas configurações da máquina você habilitou o vídeo 3D?
<rcbdesigner> não lembro se já estava
<rcbdesigner> aceleração 3D?
<rcbdesigner> não ...
<rcbdesigner> vou ver aqui
<tiagoscd> habilita aí
<overlog> rcbdesigner, eu acho que pode ser algo a ver com a configuração da sua VM
<tiagoscd> precisa pra habilitar o driver 2d :)
<tiagoscd> *3d
<rcbdesigner> consegui colocar o conky =).. bunito esse lance na lateral
<rcbdesigner> rsrs
<tiagoscd> :P
<rcbdesigner> mas habilito o 2D tb?
<tiagoscd> não
<tiagoscd> deixa desabilitado
<tiagoscd> :)
<rcbdesigner> blz
<rcbdesigner> acho q vou colocar memoria de vídeo 128.. o q acha?
<rcbdesigner> deixa quieto... se isso já resolver ta blz
<edo9k> Meu ubuntu voltou a funcionar
<edo9k> :/
<edo9k> viagem do caramba.
<edo9k> mas tive que rodar com configurações gráficas mínimas.
<rcbdesigner> ta usando o ubuntu 2D?
<rsser> que coisa a internet aqui caiu e a instalacao parou
<rsser> que coisa
<rcbdesigner> usando o virtualbox?
<rcbdesigner> tiagoscd:  ó que viagem depois de habilitar o 3D o consumo de memória do windows foi lá para baixo
<tiagoscd> uehauheaueh
<rcbdesigner> uns 2,5GB pelo menos
<rcbdesigner> vou aumentar o vídeo..
<tiagoscd> mas pode ser por que a placa de vídeo dedicada começou a funcionar
<tiagoscd> :P
<rcbdesigner> mas tipo... tem algum problema nessa instalaçao de convidado adicional
<rcbdesigner> instalação adicionais ... xo tirar um print e posto aqui
<rsser> eu não consegui colocar o compiz pra funcionar aqui
<rcbdesigner> posie
<rsser> isso me deixa mto frustrado, pq eu consegui colocar o compiz pra funcionar nas versoes antigas
<rcbdesigner> poise .. imagino q seja isso
<rcbdesigner> parece q só funciona para 86X
<rcbdesigner> baixar o driver para ver se pega rs
<rsser> rcbdesigner: qual gerenciador devo escolher kdm ou lightkdm?
<rsser> rcbdesigner: qual gerenciador devo escolher kdm ou lightdm?*
<rcbdesigner> Eu sinceramente não sei pq só uso o linux a uma semana... ta falando grego rs
<rsser> okay
<rcbdesigner> o tiagoscd  deve lhe responder melhor as perguntas
<rcbdesigner> ele que participa do papo de buteco
<tiagoscd> rsser: eu recomendo usar o gerenciador que vem por padrão na distro
<tiagoscd> por exemplo
<rsser> o lightdm eu acho que eh do gnome
<tiagoscd> no Ubuntu vem o lightdm
<tiagoscd> e no Kubuntu o kdm
<rsser> uhum, tiagoscd
<rcbdesigner> aproveita e da uma olhada depois rsser  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jUV0bX632oI&feature=channel&list=UL
<rsser> mas eu toh instalandoo kdm
<rsser> quero testar o kdm e ver as novidades
<tiagoscd> bom, não sou a melhor pessoa pra falar sobre kdm :P
<rcbdesigner> dm significa o q no caso?
<tiagoscd> desktop manager
<rcbdesigner> distro manager?
<rcbdesigner> ah ta
<rsser> eu toh soh desempacotando e instalando os binários, fico pensando se tivesse que compilar o kde, acho que levaria "anos"
<rsser> hauehuae
<tiagoscd> rsser: no ubuntu seria só instalar o pacote kubuntu-desktop
<tiagoscd> aí ele configura todo ambiente do kde
<rsser> rcbdesigner: desktop manager eh paradas pra gerenciar janelas e outras funcionalidades do SO
<rcbdesigner> to ligado
<rsser> tiagoscd: toh fazendo melhor
<rsser> LoL
<rsser> eu não quero transformar meu ubuntu no kubuntu
<rsser> eu quero apenas instalar o kde
<rsser> e jah toh fazendo isso
<tiagoscd> ah entendi :)
<rsser> soh que demora obvio!
<rsser> vou voltar pra minha serie
<rsser> fuiii
<tiagoscd> valeu
<rcbdesigner_ubun> tem um site melhor q o imageshack para postar uma imagem?
<tiagoscd> eu não sei se é melhor
<taranto> senhores boa noite
<tiagoscd> mas sempre uso o tinypic
<tiagoscd> noite taranto :)
<rcbdesigner_ubun> precisa logar?
<taranto> tiagoscd, (: blz meu champs
<tiagoscd> rcbdesigner_ubun: não lembro, acho que com o twitter se não me falha
<tiagoscd> taranto: o/
<tiagoscd> povo, volto em alguns minutos
<tiagoscd> reiniciar aqui
<rcbdesigner_ubun> http://imageshack.us/a/img231/6890/capturadetelade20121008.png
<rcbdesigner_ubun> cacildis ele saiu
<Ursinha> rcbdesigner_ubun, ele já volta, disse que reiniciou por algum motivo
<rcbdesigner> Ursinha:  veja isso q vou mostrar
<Rudolf> Ursinha: sem sono?
<Ursinha> Rudolf, tá cedo né
<rcbdesigner> http://imageshack.us/a/img689/995/telacheia.png
<rcbdesigner> olha ai Ursinha
<rcbdesigner> tipo.. usando o virtualbox tinha feito o lance do "Instalar Adicionais para convidado"
<Ursinha> rcbdesigner, que relogio massa, gostei do seu desktop
<rcbdesigner> como não dava certo qd pressionava ctrl+F mesmo assim
<rcbdesigner> o tiago sugeriu habilitar o 3D
<Rudolf> Ursinha: uuuuu
<rcbdesigner> vc quer o tuto?
<rcbdesigner> http://www.unixmen.com/configure-conky-lua-in-ubuntu-11-10-12-04-fedora-debian-and-linuxmint-howto-conky/
<rcbdesigner> é fácil
<rcbdesigner> to querendo colocar o azul
<rcbdesigner> que nem o do sistematico
<rcbdesigner> http://i.imgur.com/566Av.png
<rsser> rcbdesigner:  c tem que editar o arquivo .conkyrc
<rcbdesigner> hum... vou personalizar o ícone rs
<rsser> e mudar o codigo lah pra ele listar a temperatura da sua localidade corretamente, rcbdesigner
<rcbdesigner> to ligado
<rcbdesigner> putz nem vi
<rsser> como não tinha minha cidade eu coloquei brasilia
<rcbdesigner> kkkkkkkkk
<rsser> eh, não tem sentido ai fazer 5 graus a menos que tu more no sul do país
<rcbdesigner> onde vc viu o lance da temperatura?
<rsser> soh editar
<rsser> ele busca a informacao num site do weather
<rcbdesigner> moro em Salvador... 5º eu tava morto
<rcbdesigner> kkkkkkkkkkk
<rsser> perae xô vê aqui
<Rudolf> http://weather.noaa.gov
<Rudolf> fez o download mas não leu o help
<rsser> c tem que mexer nessa linha
<rsser> ${font caviar dreams:size=12}${color FFFFFF}${alignr}${weather http://weather.noaa.gov/pub/data/observations/metar/stations/ SBBR temperature temperature 30} °C${font}
<rsser> mudar o codigo SBBR para o de salvador
<rcbdesigner> peguei 7º com sensação de 3º em Canela.. cidade vizinha a GRamado... a noite ventando
<rsser> muito bem, Rudolf
<rsser> isso mesmo
<rcbdesigner> afff nunca mais
<rsser> rcbdesigner: o codigo de salvador eh SBSV
<rsser> tem uma estacao no aeroporto dai
<rsser> eh uma pena essa parada não usar o weather
<rsser> o weather.com eh mto melhor, pq ele tem um banco de cidades enorme
<rsser> varias cidades brasileiras estao cadastradas
<rsser> maior chance de sua cidade está no weather.com
<rcbdesigner> verdade
<rcbdesigner> trocar Home para salvador
<rcbdesigner> será que pega?
<rcbdesigner> foi XD
<rsser> pega, rcbdesigner
<rsser> eu vou mudar as cores, rcbdesigner
<rsser> toh tentando achar uma cor legal aqui
<rcbdesigner> eu gostei da do sistematico
<rcbdesigner> http://i.imgur.com/566Av.png
<rcbdesigner> pelo menos minha área de trabalho é preta
<rsser> vou ver aqui
<_Caio> boa noite gente!
<_Caio> kk
<rsser> tah certo o endereço, rcbdesigner
<rsser> aqui tah falando que a imagem nao existe
<_Caio> putz meu xchat num ta funcionando D:
<rcbdesigner> como assim ta certo?
<rcbdesigner> _Caio:  clica naquele link
<rsser> o endereço está errado, rcbdesigner
<_Caio> num ta aparecendo a img nao mano
<rcbdesigner> aqui eu clico de boa
<rcbdesigner> copia e cola no navegador
<_Caio> D:
<rcbdesigner_ubun> hummm
<_Caio> num foi nao
<rcbdesigner_ubun> testei pelo ubuntu e não foi realmente
<rsser> a não ser que expire o link
<rcbdesigner_ubun> vou salvar e upar para vcs
<rsser> okay, rcbdesigner
<_Caio> rcbdesigner: e o desktop do sistematico?
<rcbdesigner> isso
<rcbdesigner> aah se bem q .. pera ai
<rcbdesigner> http://img846.imageshack.us/img846/9870/openbox05.png
<rcbdesigner> ai ó
<_Caio> agora sim
<rsser> agora sim
<rsser> nossa, o sistematico tah usando arch
<rsser> q massa
<_Caio> rcbdesigner: meu xchat irc num conecta...
<rcbdesigner> não sei lhe ajudar nisso
<rcbdesigner> Ursinha:  pode lhe ajudar
<rcbdesigner> ou o Rudolf
<rcbdesigner> ou alguém que não foi citado e está lendo essa msg
<_Caio> rcbdesigner: nao, mas tipo, num e o xchat qp a porta de acesso é bloqueada
<rsser> _Caio: use o irssi
<rcbdesigner_ubun> eu sou designer gráfico usando linux a uma semana
<rsser> faz um tempão que não uso o xchat
<rsser> ou você poderia usar tb o quassel
<_Caio> rsser: ja tentei
<rsser> quassel é muito bom
<rcbdesigner_ubun> de código mesmo só aprendi actionscript 3
<rcbdesigner_ubun> e já esqueci... só revisando agora rs
<_Caio> nao é os soft mais sim a minha net
<rsser> tente o quassel, eh super simples
<rsser> alguns de meus amigos rodam o quassel no celular
<Rudolf> irssi
<rcbdesigner_ubun> medida do icone do relogio seria 70x70?
<_Caio> Rudolf: me explica uma coisa, se no navegador consigo entrar no irc, pq no xchat ou qualquer outro soft de irc nao conecta?
<rsser> pq o navegador usa a porta 80
<rcbdesigner_ubun> hum.. é 295 de largura q está.. mas vou usar uns 190px
<_Caio> sim, mas tem como eu usar port 80 no xchat?
<rsser> pode que ser que seu router esteja bloqueando as portas 6665 ou 6666 ou 7000
<rsser> caio, procure no youtube, configurar xchat no ubuntu
<_Caio> rsser: vou procurar
<rsser> okay
<rsser> _Caio: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C5422HdcClo
<rcbdesigner> sistematico:  para mudar o icone do relogio.. vc teve que alterar o tamanho no arquivo tb?
<ricorico> http://www.facebook.com/clube.doscornos.9?fref=ts
<sistematico> Que relógio?
<Rudolf> "O Ministério da Educação adverte, Facebook pode emburrecer."
<rcbdesigner> conky
<ricorico> Rudolf
<ricorico> fb so tem lunatico
<ricorico> kkkkkkkkk
<ricorico> akilo é 1 favela
<ricorico> jesus
<Rudolf> ricorico: o "pode" foi bondade
<Rudolf> ricorico: mas depende do uso que você faz dele
<Rudolf> ricorico: tem muita coisa legal, MAS principalmente em ingles
<sistematico> rcbdesigner: Aquilo lá são dois arquivos, um .conkyrc + conky.lua
<Rudolf> ricorico: as empresas, mesmo intel, ati, só colocam bobeira no facebook
<rcbdesigner> teve q alterar no conky.lua tb?
<sistematico> rcbdesigner: Onde você viu?
<Rudolf> ricorico: diferentemente das divisões internacionais
<rcbdesigner> eu já configurei algumas coisas
<rcbdesigner> onde vi o q?
<rsser> sistematico: tem como mudar a fonte de dados pra mostrar a temperatura da cidade?
<rsser> queria usar o weather.com
<rsser> na base de dados do weathernaaov não tem minha cidade
<rcbdesigner> sistematico:  isso? http://www.unixmen.com/configure-conky-lua-in-ubuntu-11-10-12-04-fedora-debian-and-linuxmint-howto-conky/
<sistematico> rsser: O meu é assim, mostra a temperatura da minha cidade.
<rcbdesigner> a gente já configurou isso
<rsser> mas eh que na base de dados deles a minha cidade não aparece
<sistematico> rcbdesigner: O que muda é woeid..
<rcbdesigner> rsser:  será que mudando o link não funciona?
<rsser> não tem, saca?
<rsser> acho que não
<sistematico> rsser: Qual é a sua cidade?
<rsser> pq cada site tem um jeito diferente de dispor os dados
<rcbdesigner> se o outro programa weather não sei o q pega daquele q citou..
<rsser> tinha que reescrever o codigo da parada
<rcbdesigner> hum
<sistematico> rsser: Qual é a sua cidade?
<rsser> legal que o weather da tudo ==> http://www.weather.com/weather/today/BRXX0473
<rsser> olhe ai, sistematico
<rsser> o link
<rsser> dah ateh velocidade do vento
<sistematico> rsser: Unaí, MG?
<rsser> isso, sistematico
<rsser> trocar o link dah pau, rcbdesigner
<rsser> Conky: could not recognize the weather uri
<rsser> olhe soh
<rcbdesigner> =/
<rcbdesigner> sistematico: baixei um icone com 190px por 190px... substitui o icone existente com o mesmo nome
<sistematico> rsser: Seu WOEID é 458227.
<sistematico> O que vocês tão fazendo?
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhu
<rsser> como tu achou, sistematico ?
<sistematico> uhuhuhuh
<sistematico> Sou mágico.
<rsser> sistematico:  tah dando pau
<rsser> onky: curl: no data from server, got HTTP status 404
<rcbdesigner> hauahuahuaau
<rsser> conky: curl: no data from server, got HTTP status 404
<sistematico> rsser: Cole o seu arquivo .conkyrc pra mim.
<rsser> okay, sistematico
<sistematico> rsser: http://paste.sistematico.org
<rcbdesigner> rapaz.. vc não fez uma cópia do arquivo?
<rsser> sim, fiz uma copia
<Danniel-Lara> pessoal estou indo , até amanha
<rsser> sistematico: http://paste.sistematico.org/7
<sistematico> ah
<sistematico> É diferente..
<sistematico> Num é o WOEID que vai ali.
<rsser> hum
<rsser> eh um codigo alfabetico que tava
<rsser> eh o que eu te falei, no site oficial c tem uma lista
<rsser> e a lista não tem a minha cidade
<rsser> soh tem capitais brasileiras
<rsser> e algumas cidades grandes
<sistematico> é
<rcbdesigner> quer olhar o meu?
<Rudolf> ui
<rcbdesigner> meu relógio...
<rcbdesigner> não deixa eu molhar o bico
<rcbdesigner> rs
<rcbdesigner_ubun> http://paste.sistematico.org/8
<rsser> cara, vou reiniciar aqui pra ver o kd
<rsser> kde
<rsser> jah volto
<rsser> exit
<rcbdesigner_ubun> blz
<rcbdesigner_ubun> nessa parte
<rcbdesigner_ubun> image ~/.conky/new-ubuntu-logo.png -p 64,125 -s 70x20
<rcbdesigner_ubun> -p seria o q?
<rcbdesigner_ubun> imagino que -s seria size
<rcbdesigner_ubun> aaah
<rcbdesigner_ubun> position
<rcbdesigner_ubun> testar aqui
<sistematico> Posição é o ${offset} e a própria diagramação do .conkyrc.
<rcbdesigner> rapaz... não to conseguindo alterar a imagem do icone
<rcbdesigner_ubun> peguei esse só para testar http://image.spreadshirt.com/image-server/v1/designs/11902654,width=190,height=190/Bomb-Icon.png
<sistematico> uhuhuhu
<sistematico> Cola pra mim.
<rcbdesigner_ubun> salvei substituindo e nada
<rcbdesigner_ubun> sistematico:  http://paste.sistematico.org/8
<slacks> opa :P
<sistematico> rcbdesigner_ubun: Essa imagem existe?
<sistematico> rcbdesigner_ubun: ~/.conky/new-ubuntu-logo.png
<rcbdesigner> é a que vem padrão do arquivo
<rcbdesigner> http://imageshack.us/a/img689/995/telacheia.png
<rcbdesigner> nessa imagem da para ver
<rcbdesigner> vc colocou o icone do arch
<rcbdesigner_ubun> linha 28 e 29 do código imagino que seja para o tamanho dos circulos
<rcbdesigner_ubun> linhas... sejam*
<rcbdesigner_ubun> vou fazer diferente
<sistematico> rcbdesigner_ubun: O meu PC com o Debian, tá assim: ${image ~/.conky/debian-logo.png -p 68,100 -s 60x60}
<rcbdesigner_ubun> poise
<sistematico> Mova a imagem pra pasta ~/.conky/
<rcbdesigner_ubun> eu vou pegar a imagem botar na mesma pasta... mas pegar o nome da outra
<ricorico> quer k.o
<rcbdesigner_ubun> eu fiz isso
<ricorico> vai ter
<rcbdesigner_ubun> eu mandei substituir.. mas vou fazer o q to falando
<rcbdesigner_ubun> nada
<rcbdesigner_ubun> mudei o nome no arquivo
<rcbdesigner_ubun> vem ca.. seu conky só funciona com o terminal aberto?
<sistematico> Como assim?
<rcbdesigner_ubun> o meu só fica habilitado se o terminal ficar aberto
<rcbdesigner_ubun> aaah agora foi a imagem
<rcbdesigner_ubun> agora não ta precisando mais do terminal
<rcbdesigner_ubun> q viagem
<Rudolf> heuheiheiuhe
<MarconM> bom dia
<MarconM> =)
<sistematico> Bom dia.
<sistematico> MarconM: 29 anos, me dê os parabens.
<sistematico> huhuhuhuhuh
<MarconM> parabens
<sistematico> Obrigado!
<MarconM> agora ve se cria juizo e vira homen \o/
<MarconM> aueauehuhueaheuaeha
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhuhu
<sistematico> Vou não, quero não, posso não.
<ricorico> sistematico tudo corno
<ricorico> nesse canal
<MarconM> ricorico: olha o palavreado
<sistematico> MarconM: Esse xuxuco tem problema sério.
<MarconM> primeiro e ultimo aviso
<sistematico> MarconM: Dá um k-line logo.
<rcbdesigner_ubun> sério?
<rcbdesigner_ubun> parabéns
<sistematico> rcbdesigner_ubun: Sério uai!
<sistematico> haiehiaehaeiaehae
<MarconM> rcbdesigner ta ai homi ... tu surge do nada
<MarconM> auehauhauheua
<rcbdesigner_ubun> hahahahaha
<sistematico> rcbdesigner_ubun: 09/10
<MarconM> rcbdesignerto aqui brincando com o arduino
<rcbdesigner_ubun> eita
<MarconM> rcbdesigner rapaz ... se eu conseguir faze esse gravador de pic
<rcbdesigner_ubun> o xispiro ta certo o nick?... tava falando monte de viagem que queria fazer
<MarconM> vai ser com hein
<MarconM> kkkkk
<MarconM> rcbdesigner o xispirito
<MarconM> sim sim
<rcbdesigner_ubun> isso
<MarconM> ele é de boa ... mas ele faz msm
<rcbdesigner_ubun> aaah eu estava mostrando para ele uns links
<rcbdesigner_ubun> pera .. xo ver se acho
<MarconM> ok
<sistematico> Ursinha: Não sei se você está away, ou está por aí...
<sistematico> Ursinha: Deu certo o código.
<rcbdesigner_ubun> assista esse vídeo http://hacknmod.com/hack/create-techno-with-a-laser-harp/
<rcbdesigner_ubun> encomendar um desse
<sistematico> Consegui colocar o menu e coloquei até uma musiquinha de fundo no meu app.
<rcbdesigner_ubun> webchat no windows fechou =/
<rcbdesigner_ubun> sistematico:  passa o código txt do seu conky
<rcbdesigner_ubun> vc mesmo q configurou as cores?
<sistematico> Sim.
<sistematico> rcbdesigner_ubun: Na verdade eu tenho dois.
<sistematico> rcbdesigner_ubun: Um vermelho que eu uso Debian e um Azul aqui.
<rcbdesigner_ubun> mas só modificou um arquivo ou os 2 txt?
<rcbdesigner_ubun> querendo o azul
<H3ruS> voltei
<H3ruS> afffsf
<H3ruS> net caindo de novo
<sistematico> rcbdesigner_ubun: Ixi, mudei um monte de coisa.
<sistematico> rcbdesigner_ubun: Peraí que eu já te mostro.
<rcbdesigner_ubun> ok
<H3ruS> rcbdesigner_ubun: conseguiu os links
<rcbdesigner_ubun> q links?
<rcbdesigner_ubun> vou avisar a vcs
<rcbdesigner_ubun> tenho memória curta
<rcbdesigner_ubun> de um dia pro outro posso esquecer tudo rsrs
<rcbdesigner_ubun> digae H3ruS  que links?
<H3ruS> tu mandou para xispirito
<H3ruS> curta
<H3ruS> isso é memoria de peixe
<sistematico> rcbdesigner_ubun: http://ironhide.zapto.org/imagens/screenshots/openbox/openbox-11.png
<MarconM> rcbdesigner_ubun: eu quero um desses http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2jOtkJAWFkE&feature=related
<MarconM> foda q vai led pra caramba
<rcbdesigner_ubun> vc mudou de nick kkkkkkkkkk
<rcbdesigner_ubun> sistematico:  mas vc lembra de qual tuto vc pegou?
<sistematico> uhuhuhu
<sistematico> Lembro não.
<rcbdesigner_ubun> aqui tem vários http://www.webupd8.org/search/label/conky
<sistematico> rcbdesigner_ubun: /home/lucas/.conky/rings.conkyrc -> http://paste.debian.net/197955/
<sistematico> rcbdesigner_ubun: /home/lucas/.lua/rings.lua -> http://paste.debian.net/197956/
<MarconM> sistematico: quem quer usar lua ae ?
<rcbdesigner_ubun> seu ta diferente
<MarconM> auehaueha
<sistematico> rcbdesigner_ubun: Sim.
<MarconM> conky é massa mas prefiro barra
<rsser> caraca, esse kde tah pesado
<rcbdesigner_ubun> falo o diretório
<rsser> nossa
<sistematico> MarconM: Só barra: http://ix.io/37w
<sistematico> MarconM: Esse aqui tbm: http://ix.io/37v
<sistematico> uhuhuhuh
<sistematico> rcbdesigner_ubun: Aquele primeiro é do Debian.
<rcbdesigner> eu segui esse tuto aqui http://www.unixmen.com/configure-conky-lua-in-ubuntu-11-10-12-04-fedora-debian-and-linuxmint-howto-conky/
<rcbdesigner> o cara mudou o diretorio
<rcbdesigner> acho pq ele viu que não tinha necessidade
<ricorico> alguem sabe aonde altero
<ricorico> a porta do apache?
<rcbdesigner_ubun> mais conky http://desktopspotting.com/26/best-conky-configs-for-linux-desktop/
<rcbdesigner_ubun> rsrs
<sistematico> Esse é o do Arch: http://ix.io/37z
<MarconM> ricorico: http://orangeslate.com/2007/02/28/steps-to-change-the-default-port-number-for-apache-http-server/
<rcbdesigner> do arch ta que cor?
<sistematico> ricorico: /etc/apache2/apache2.conf , /etc/apache2/ports.conf e /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<sistematico> rcbdesigner: Azul.
<rcbdesigner> sistematico:  não consegui ver essa imagem http://ironhide.zapto.org/imagens/screenshots/openbox/openbox-11.png
<sistematico> ricorico: grep -rils port /etc/apache2
<sistematico> rcbdesigner: Dá refresh.
<sistematico> rcbdesigner: F5
<rcbdesigner_ubun> já fiz isso
<rcbdesigner> parece q ta pesado para minha conexão
<rcbdesigner> mas vou ver o codigo do arch
<sistematico> rcbdesigner: http://177.26.238.101
<sistematico> Acabei de ligar o DNS demora pra propagar.
<rcbdesigner> ???
<sistematico> rcbdesigner: http://177.26.238.101/imagens/screenshots/openbox/openbox-11.png
<rcbdesigner> agora ta indo
<sistematico> rcbdesigner: http://177.26.238.101/imagens/screenshots/openbox/openbox-11.png (Debian) http://177.26.238.101/imagens/screenshots/openbox/openbox-10.png (Arch)
<rsser> sistematico: está na hora de coisas mais modernas
<rsser> vc já viu autenticação por voz?
<rsser> quero instalar essa parada aqui
<sistematico> rcbdesigner: Só que o do Arch, tem indicador de e-mails no Debian num tem.
<rcbdesigner> sei
<rcbdesigner> não precisa
<sistematico> rsser: Já vi sim.
<rsser> manda o link pra eu dar uma olhada
<sistematico> E tem contagem de pacotes que tem pra atualizar e tal..
<rcbdesigner> muda home para nome da sua cidade.. não prefere? rs
<sistematico> uhuhuhu
<kernel> kkkkkkkkkk
<sistematico> Deixa home mesmo..
<sistematico> uhuhuhu
<rcbdesigner> rsrs
<sistematico> Minino eu sou é home.
<ricorico> Not Found
<ricorico> The requested URL / was not found on this server.
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhu
<ricorico> sistematico mudei la pra 5051
<ricorico> foi nao
<sistematico> ricorico: Tem vários arquivos.
<sistematico> ricorico: Num é só um.
<sistematico> ricorico: E tem que reiniciar o serviço depois de mudar a porta.
<ricorico> eu alterar
<ricorico> no ports.conf
<ricorico> e rebotei o apache2
<sistematico> ricorico: Não é só no ports.conf
<sistematico> ricorico: Procure nos arquivos que eu te indiquei.
<sistematico> ricorico: Ali em cima ^^
<ricorico> NameVirtualHost *:5051
<ricorico> Listen 5051
<MarconM> rcbdesigner se o xispirito ver isso ele chora
<MarconM> http://translate.google.com.br/translate?hl=pt-BR&sl=auto&tl=pt&u=http%3A%2F%2Fquinndunki.com%2Fblondihacks%2F%3Fp%3D780
<sistematico> ricorico: São 3.
<ricorico> ricorico: /etc/apache2/apache2.conf , /etc/apache2/ports.conf e /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<sistematico> Sem virtualhost.
<sistematico> Deixa default.
<ricorico> qal linha da apache2.conf
<sistematico> Se tu por VHost isso vai virar uma zona.
<ricorico> sakei
<sistematico> ricorico: gedit /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<ricorico> eu to la
<ricorico> qal linha?
<sistematico> ricorico: CTRL+F
<ricorico> q é a port
<sistematico> ricorico: 80
<sistematico> ricorico: [ENTER]
<ricorico> eu to usando
<ricorico> o nano
<ricorico> tentei localizar
<ricorico> 80
<ricorico> e nao axou
<sistematico> CTRL+W
<ricorico> eu sei mexer
<ricorico> no nano
<ricorico> fdp
<ricorico> # Include ports listing
<ricorico> Include ports.conf
<ricorico> no apache2.conf
<ricorico> tem isso
<ricorico> parece q ta puxando a port do arkivo ports
<sistematico> MarconM: Esse cara é o xuxuco velho..
<rcbdesigner> MarconM: era o q ele queria fazer?
<sistematico> MarconM: Certeza.
<MarconM> rcbdesigner mas esse ae ele nao vai se aventurar
<sistematico> Depois dessa vou até lá fora.
<MarconM> ele nao manja muito de eletronica
<MarconM> tem uns mais simples
<sistematico> Já volto.
<ricorico> MarconM
<MarconM> diga
<rcbdesigner> rsrsrsrs
<ricorico> qal
<ricorico> linha da apache2.conf
<ricorico> eu altero a porta
<ricorico> do apache?
<rcbdesigner> eu sabia q ele era o xuxuo sistematico  rsrs
<rcbdesigner> xuxuco*
<sistematico> E eu ajudando o cara ainda.
<MarconM> sim sim
<sistematico> Bá.
<MarconM> é o msm que o ricoonildo de ontem
<rcbdesigner> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<sistematico> Vou lá fora.
<MarconM> fala q é de uganda
<MarconM> a ta
<sistematico> É do inferno isso sim.
<MarconM> sistematico: olha palavrao
<MarconM> auehauaheauehaa
<sistematico> Inferno?
<sistematico> É lugar.
<sistematico> heh
<MarconM> lugar ??
<MarconM> aeuhauehauehauhea
<sistematico> é po
<MarconM> taum ta =)
<sistematico> huhuhuhuh
<ricorico> pow
<ricorico> alterei a porta
<ricorico> ele abre suav
<ricorico> o apache
<ricorico> mais nao reconhece nada la dentro
<ricorico> Not Found
<ricorico> The requested URL / was not found on this server.
<ricorico> oO
<ricorico> acho
<ricorico> q estou sendo vitima de bulllyng
<ricorico> MarconM seu bullingnador
<ricorico> sistematico filho da xuxa
<MarconM> rcbdesigner pensa bem com esse gravador de pic
<MarconM> ou de epron
<MarconM> rapaz ... da para regravar muita bios
<MarconM> uhauehuhuhea
<ricorico> MarconM eu gravo
<ricorico> tatuagens
<ricorico> na minha bunda
<rcbdesigner> eu sei lá pra q serve kkkkkkkkkkk
<ricorico> rcbdesigner
<ricorico> gravador de eprom
<ricorico> é pra programar os chips
<ricorico> eletronicos
<ricorico> composto de linguagem
<ricorico> c++
<ricorico> ou outras merdas
<rcbdesigner> ricorico se vier mando um comando no seu pc q não vai gostar
<ricorico> eu tinha 1 conhecido
<ricorico> velhote
<ricorico> q era eng eletronico
<ricorico> bang assim
<ricorico> ele programava o circuito la
<rcbdesigner> começa com rm... termina com /*
<ricorico> eskeci a linguagem q programa pic
<ricorico> em c
<ricorico> mesmo
<ricorico> http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/MLB-434409234-gravador-de-eprom-816bits-remapeamento-_JM
<ricorico> Ricardo__
<ricorico> mais ou menos isso ai
<ricorico> rcbdesigner é caro a lot
<ricorico> essas merdas de eletronica
<MarconM> por isso q eu faço
<MarconM> fica 80% mais barato
<ricorico> kk
<ricorico> 1 x ele construiu
<ricorico> um transmissor de fm
<ricorico> preu
<ricorico> 30 wats com 1 gerador estereo
<ricorico> mais desisti
<ricorico> a fonte lambia direto
<ricorico> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<ricorico> MarconM 1 x eu lendro sobre eprom
<ricorico> tem 1 penca de gravador neh
<ricorico> 1 pra cada pinagem axo
<ricorico> componentes e talz
<MarconM> ricorico: tem como tu fazer um univeressal
<MarconM> universal
<MarconM> grava varios modelos
<ricorico> mais deve ser carissimo
<ricorico> esses gravadores
<ricorico> axo caro a lot
<ricorico> kk
<ricorico> MarconM
<ricorico> ja fez algum transmissor de fm?
<MarconM> ricorico: nao
<Rudolf> bas noite senhores
<sistematico> MarconM: O Google me mandou um bolinho.
<MarconM> 0.0
<sistematico> MarconM: http://imageshack.us/a/img407/2357/googlee.png
<sistematico> Viu?
<rcbdesigner_ubun> novo icone do conky
<rcbdesigner_ubun> http://imageshack.us/a/img228/6169/capturadetelade20121009.png
<rcbdesigner_ubun> mudar a cor do ponteiro depois rsrs
<rcbdesigner> boa noite para vcs
<ricorico> eu quero montar 1 transmissor de 5 kw
<kernel> MarconM como eu crio uma partição vfat no unix sabe dizer?
<MarconM> kernel: pior q nao sei
<MarconM> to meio doido aqui estudando chines
<MarconM> 12 horas de diferença é foda
<kernel> kkkk
<MarconM> kernel: pronto
<MarconM> agoa sim
<MarconM> kernel: to aqui envouvido nesse proketo
<MarconM> projeto
<kernel> pode cre
<kernel> tava querendo aprender
<kernel> a fazer essa partição
<kernel> mais acho que nao da
<kernel> no unix
<kernel> ja procurei foi muito
<kernel> acho que o gpart faz isso
<MarconM> kernel: tu quer criar um vfat
<MarconM> para que quer isso
<kernel> isso mesmo
<kernel> quero criar o resto que está sobrando no meu hd
<ricorico> kernel
<ricorico> ta ae?
<kernel> tem mais de 200GB de espaço
<MarconM> kernel:
<kernel> ricorico tou sim
<MarconM> mkfs.vfat
<MarconM> kernel: mkfs.vfat
<MarconM> =)
<kernel> tem no unix?
<kernel> o.O
<MarconM> mkfs.vfat -t /dev/sda$
<MarconM> cfdisk tambem da
<kernel> estou no unix cara
<kernel> nao tem
<MarconM> kernel: freebsd ?
<kernel> sim
<kernel> a nao ser que tenha que instalar algum pacote
<MarconM> kernel: cfdisk eu acho q ele tem neh ?
<kernel> acho que vou fazer no ArchLinux
<MarconM> particionador
<MarconM> nao... tem sim
<MarconM> se até o openbsd q tem 200mb
<kernel> ate o fdisk dele é diferente
<MarconM> tem isso
<MarconM> kernel: cfdisk
<kernel> no meu nao tem
<kernel> :/
<kernel> vou fazer no meu ArchLinux
<kernel> eu sei mexer no fdisk dele legal
<kernel> o fdisk do unix é diferente
<kernel> é tudo na linha de comando
<kernel> o.O
<kernel> ainda tou instalando o Xorg
<kernel> demora pra dedeú
<MarconM> kernel:
<MarconM> mkfsdos
<MarconM> =)
<MarconM> mkfs.msdos ou usa o mkdosfs
<MarconM> ve se tem ae
<MarconM> freebsd 8.3
<MarconM> \o/
<MarconM> acho q agora vai na minha maquina
<MarconM> kernel: tambem vou intalar ele aqui
<MarconM> baixando =)
<kernel> tou no 9.0
<kernel> ta instalando aqui o xorg
<kernel> do meu lado
<kernel> demora demais cara
<MarconM> kkkk
<MarconM> kernel: ta instalando pelo pkg ?
<MarconM> ou pelo ports
<MarconM> o xispirito de disse como atualiza o ports ?
<kernel> pelo portmaster
<kernel> tenten de tudo
<kernel> pelo ports
<kernel> pelo sysinstall
<kernel> pelo pkg_add
<kernel> e nada
<kernel> minha esperança foi o portmaster
<kernel> ate agora ele está instalando
<MarconM> opa
<kernel> ainda falta eu por o openbox
<MarconM> baixando a 700kb
<kernel> massa!
<MarconM> kernel: tambem acho q vou coloar o openbox
<kernel> aqui é 1,5Mb/s
<MarconM> gosto dele
<MarconM> muito amssa
<MarconM> aqui é 5mb
<MarconM> mas vou aumentar para 10mb
<kernel> aqui é 35MB
<kernel> kkkk
<MarconM> kernel: cidade pequena
<MarconM> é foda
<kernel> só que os sites nao libera
<MarconM> caro e pouca banda
<kernel> mesmo que nada
<kernel> ;/
<kernel> se os sites liberacem banda de download
<kernel> ae sim
<kernel> chegava a 3mb/s
<kernel> chegava a 5mb/s
<kernel> por ae
<MarconM> kernel: vamu ficar metido com freebsd + openbox
<kernel> eu me lembro eu baixava 5 filmes na mesma hora
<MarconM> xispirito vai ficar com inveja
<MarconM> aeuahuaheauea
<kernel> aieuhauieahiehiaueiuaue
<kernel> vamo sim!
<kernel> gostei da interface do openbox
<MarconM> nao dou 2 dias para ele colocar o free
<kernel> pelas as fotos
<MarconM> sim
<MarconM> pesquisa no debianart
<kernel> ele usa o que
<MarconM> sobre umas screen do openbox
<MarconM> cara tu xora
<MarconM> kernel: eu acho q ele ta no debian
<MarconM> se eu me lembro bem
<kernel> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<kernel> debian é tosco
<kernel> gosto nao
<kernel> kkkkkkkk
<MarconM> kernel: mas tanto eu quanto ele usamos openbsd
<kernel> sou obrigado a saber
<kernel> as empresas precisam
<MarconM> kernel: para min .... debian é otimo para servidor
<MarconM> mas ... ubuntu server esta bom demais
<MarconM> muito melhor do que debian
<MarconM> e debian é horrivel para desk
<kernel> pra servidor é bom
<MarconM> ubuntu é muito melhor
<kernel> mais para desktop
<kernel> nao gosto
<kernel> :/
<MarconM> sim
<MarconM> concordo
<kernel> gosto do ubuntu tambem
<kernel> tenho ele no net da mulher
<kernel> ela gosta dele
<kernel> gosta do unity
<kernel> kkkkkkkkk
<H3ruS> kernel: foi mal
<H3ruS> caiu o irc
<H3ruS> kernel: achou os comandos q eu lhe dei
<H3ruS> tem esse tambem
<H3ruS> newfs_msdos
<H3ruS> kernel: dando certo ae
<H3ruS> kernel: http://mmesantos1.deviantart.com/art/Crunchbang-Black-Gold-Transparent-307863866?q=boost%3Apopular%20openbox&qo=45
<kernel> H3ruS tem nao
<H3ruS> 0.0
<H3ruS> kernel: calma ae q eu to baixando
<H3ruS> e vou instalar na vm antes
<H3ruS> 4min
<kernel> meu irmao
<kernel> demora muito
<kernel> esse xorg-minimal
<kernel> imagine se fosse o completo
<kernel> o cara disse que era 3 dias
<kernel> kkkkkkkkkk
<kernel> essa foto ta show
<H3ruS> kernel: sim
<H3ruS> tu viu q tem todas as confs
<H3ruS> do cara em baixo
<H3ruS> tudo q ele usou
<H3ruS> achei massa a barra
<kernel> é parecida com a minha
<kernel> do xfce4 do arch
<kernel> tem essa barra em baixo tambem
<H3ruS> kernel: essa é a tint2
<kernel> vou indo nessa
<kernel> abraços
<H3ruS> vai la
<H3ruS> flwww
<H3ruS> tambem vou sair
<H3ruS> flww
<Eronides> pessoal eu to tentando abrir um texto em docx que contém gráficos, mas eles não aparecem no libreoffice, tem alguma forma de abrir eles no libreoffice writer?
<zecafig> Eronides: docx eh um peh no saco .. tenta salvar como .doc que deve abrir belezin
<Eronides> zecafig, mas não tenho acesso a ele no windows
<Eronides> zecafig, só tenho linux instalado
<zecafig> oxi .. as vezes passo por isso
<zecafig> q versao do libreoffice?
<zecafig> apache office 3 deve abrir ..
<zecafig> apache open office 3 *
<Eronides> zecafig, vou ter que desinstalar o libreoffice?
<zecafig> nao
<zecafig> soh se vc quiser liberar espaco
<Eronides> então o apache open office 3 vai abrir os gráficos e como faço para instalar?
<zecafig> Ursinha: bom dia .. qdo tiver ai pvt -> pjam
<zecafig> eroni
<zecafig> Eronides: perai
<zecafig> http://www.openoffice.org/
<zecafig> http://www.openoffice.org/download/index.html
<xispirito> aaaa haa http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hirZFmRwXvE
<brunomg> Bom dia, alguém sabe como registrar usuário com o PSI  jabber com espaço? digo localmente, servidor local, está integrado a um Ad.
<brunomg> o Spark aceita normal o espço, PSI não, ex: bruno mg@servidor.local ele não aceita no PSI esse espaço entre bruno e mg
<xispirito> vixe, eu spo sei entrar/sair do IRC
<xispirito> #só
<brunomg> Bom dia, alguém sabe como registrar usuário com o PSI  jabber com espaço? digo localmente, servidor local, está integrado a um Ad.
<brunomg> o Spark aceita normal o espço, PSI não, ex: bruno mg@servidor.local ele não aceita no PSI esse espaço entre bruno e mg
<Rudolf> nossa, que bizarro
<Deivan> Bom dia.  Alguém já precisou arquivar as mensagens do Icedove?  Preciso arquivar em mídia para consulta, se for necessário.
<Deivan> É o mesmo Thunderbird.
<xispirito> brunomg: o que é PSI?
<Rudolf> xispirito: cliente jabber
<Rudolf> xispirito: http://psi-im.org/
<Deivan> Me lembra um pouco o icq...
<Rudolf> Deivan: nada a ver
<Deivan> Me parece...  Mesmo desenho de telas.
<xispirito> ah
<Deivan> Das antigas, faz anos que não uso icq no icq da Mirabilis.
<Deivan> Bá, estava vendo aqui, o Pidgin não pega Jabber?
<xispirito> é que eu não sei nada destas paradas de rede social e mensagem o.0
<brunomg> xispirito Então brow, o PSI não aceita no cadastro com espaço, e  como está local integrado no Ad eu não sei oque fazer
<brunomg> Jabber é muito conhecido no nosso mundo Linux, eu gosto muito do PSI queria usá-lo, mais essa questão do espaço nao está indo.
<xispirito> eu instalava o ircd na rede local e chutava o balde
<brunomg> hehe
 * xispirito é profissional em chutar balde
<Rudolf> Deivan: pega
<Deivan> Eu não consegui...
<Deivan> :-/
<Deivan> Ali nas contas não tem a rede jabber.
<Rudolf> Deivan: então vc não instalou ele com suporte a jabber
<Rudolf> Deivan: deve estar faltado algo a ser instalado
<Deivan> Procurei por pidgin e jabber e não veio nada.  Sabe qual pacote precisa?
<Rudolf> Deivan: nem imagino
<Rudolf> Deivan: google it
<Deivan> Vou direto a fonte que é o mais certo...  http://www.pidgin.im
<Deivan> :D
<Fisico> Rudolf: ^^
<Rudolf> Fisico: bom dia
<Fisico> Rudolf: bom dia
<xispirito> para animar o dia http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gwtg4ZX6uKU&feature=related
<Deivan> Acho que é a rede xmpp a do jabber...  Vou testar.  :D
<brunomg> que raiva, não tem nada no jabber que substitua o espaço? entre os nomes?
<xispirito> não dá para fazer que nem em shell, colocar um \
<xispirito> ?
<brunomg> OOpaaaaaaaaaaaaa, conseguir kkkk
<brunomg> nada que uma boa Googledada não consiga resolver, olha aqui a solução: olhei no server o registro do meu usuário, aperecia la bruno\20mg@jabber   só troquei esse @jabber pelo endereço do meu servidor local, pimba!!!!
<xispirito> como suspeitei, lá está o \
<brunomg> ficou: primeiro nome\20segundo nome@server
 * xispirito é um gênio, e sabe disso
<brunomg> sim sim xispirito  mais tinha esse 20 no meio, só ñao sei oque esse 20 faz no meio, o importante que foi igual dedo no nariz
<xispirito> deve ser algum código mágico para espaço
<xispirito> sim, o hex de espaço é vinte
<xispirito> aha
<xispirito> man ascii
<xispirito> o MarconM é um zé
<xispirito> ops, ele chegou
<xispirito> Rudolf: para de falar senão ele embrabeçe
 * MarconM nao vai ajudar mais xispirito com projetos 
<Deivan> Ou usando "\ "
<Deivan> Não sei se funciona.
<Deivan> Você já tinha falado...
<Deivan> :D
<xispirito> aha =D
<Deivan> Vou tocar serviço, o lance do Jabber no pidgin é usando o protocolo xmpp mas não pode deixar o campo recursos em branco senão ele não contecta.
<Deivan> Vou tocar serviço...  Fui.  AFK
<xispirito> MarconM: e dae, ja planejei tudo, dois devices, grana, empresa, cargo administrativo, viver a vida
<alexandresenna> galera bom dia estou com serios problemas
<xispirito> alexandresenna: em qual área da vida?
<alexandresenna> não consigo fazer nenhuma conexão de rede no pc
<xispirito> ah
<alexandresenna> hehehe
<alexandresenna> wirelles sumiu, ethernet sumiu
<xispirito> nem a cabo nem wifi?
<alexandresenna> tô no 3g aqui, mas não consigo fazer update nem upgrade no apt-get
<xispirito> e o que o apt-get retorna?
<alexandresenna> dei um lspci e a minha placa de rede esta reconhecida
<alexandresenna> não consegue ler os pacotes
<xispirito> qual mensagem exatamente?
<alexandresenna> espera
<alexandresenna> As listas de pacotes ou os arquivos de estado não puderam ser analisados ou abertos.
<xispirito> tá, a rede está funcionando normal?
<alexandresenna> a 3g tá, Rede cabeada e Wireless nem aparecem mais
<xispirito> você instalou alguma ferramenta de firewall recentemente?
<alexandresenna> quando vou em redes informa que os serviçços de rede não são compativeis com essa versão
<xispirito> vixe, estas doideiras noiadas de dorga do Ubuntu eu não estou por dentro
<MarconM> opa
<MarconM> voltei
<xispirito> seria lindo se eles empacotassem um network-manager incompatível com d-bus ou com as outras ferramentas de rede
<alexandresenna> alguem já passou por esse problema?
<MarconM> =)
<alexandresenna> preciso trabalhar e não consigo conectar na rede
<MarconM> alexandresenna: voce usou comando apt-get remove antes ?
<MarconM> quando estava reconhecendo
<alexandresenna> não
<MarconM> apt-get remove purge
<xispirito> o.0
<MarconM> alexandresenna: deu queda de raio ow algo assim
<alexandresenna> não
<MarconM> queda de energia
<alexandresenna> não
<MarconM> foi na igreja ?
<xispirito> tem que bater no micro com folha de arruda e espada de são jorge o.0
<alexandresenna> eu desliguei ontem e hoje quando cheguei no trabalho o pc disse que estava configurando a rede e deu esse pau
<MarconM> hunm
<xispirito> alexandresenna: e ouve update de ontem para hoje?
<xispirito> houve o.0
<alexandresenna> se não me engano sim
<alexandresenna>  mas ontem funcionou
<MarconM> alexandresenna: é pc ou notebook
<alexandresenna> ôpa, esqueci de reiniciar ontem
<alexandresenna> notebook
<xispirito> é ... pois é
<alexandresenna> tem como reverter
<MarconM> alexandresenna: reinicia ele fazendo o favo
<xispirito> MarconM: ele acabou de fazer
<alexandresenna> já fiz
<MarconM> ok
<xispirito> mas em, qual o conteúdo de /etc/apt/sources.list?
<MarconM> xispirito: bom msm sendo 3g e um poco lenta
<MarconM> instala esse pacote ae
<MarconM> sudo apt-get install xsel
<xispirito> eu não uso 3g
<MarconM> ele é bem leve
<MarconM> alexandresenna: =)
<MarconM> confundi
<MarconM> é igualzim
<xispirito> seu fanfarrão
<alexandresenna> não faz nada no apt-get
<alexandresenna> dá o mesmo erro: As listas de pacotes ou os arquivos de estado não puderam ser analisados ou abertos.
<MarconM> nuss
<alexandresenna> espera só um minuto que tenho que atender o tel aqui
<MarconM> alexandresenna: ixi
<xispirito> alexandresenna: então verifica, qual o conteúdo do arquivo que falei ..
<xispirito> não quero desculpas, larga este telefone!
<MarconM> alexandresenna: faz o seguinte
<MarconM> entra como root
<MarconM> sudo su
<MarconM> ae
<MarconM> no terminal ... digita ifconfig eth0 down
<xispirito> este negócio de uma senha só para root chega a me dar um frio nas bola
<xispirito> se descobrir a senha do user, já era
<MarconM> por min deveria digitar a senha do root
<MarconM> quando chama o sudo
<MarconM> ou deveria ter para abilitar isso
<xispirito> dai não teria motivo de existir o sudo
<MarconM> digitar a do user e do root
<MarconM> xispirito: entao seria uma boa
<MarconM> =)
<xispirito> ele existe justamente para evitar a divulgação da senha de root
<MarconM> xispirito: entao tira o sudo
<MarconM> \o
<xispirito> é o que faço
<MarconM> xispirito: o sudo te da acesso total
<MarconM> entao ... msm coisa
<xispirito> sim, mas sempre apareçe um jeito de descobrir a senha do user
<xispirito> do root é ruim
<MarconM> xispirito: http://dx.com/p/microcontroller-24-93-series-eeprom-programmer-sp200se-sp200s-with-isp-interface-150182?item=537
<MarconM> isso ae q voce quer
<xispirito> é
<MarconM> xispirito: entao pronto
<MarconM> agora soh comprar o arduino =)
<alexandresenna> o que devo procurar aqui?
<alexandresenna> os repos?
<xispirito> alexandresenna: mostra pra galera ...
<xispirito> os repos =D
<alexandresenna> # deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release i386 (20120817.3)]/ precise main restricted
<alexandresenna> # See http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for how to upgrade to
<alexandresenna> # newer versions of the distribution.
<alexandresenna> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise main restricted
<alexandresenna> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise main restricted
<alexandresenna> ## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the
<alexandresenna> ## distribution.
<alexandresenna> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise-updates main restricted
<alexandresenna> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise-updates main restricted
<alexandresenna> ## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
<alexandresenna> ## team. Also, please note that software in universe WILL NOT receive any
<alexandresenna> ## review or updates from the Ubuntu security team.
<alexandresenna> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise universe
<xispirito> não era bem isto ...
<alexandresenna> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise universe
<alexandresenna> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise-updates universe
<alexandresenna> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise-updates universe
<alexandresenna> ## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
<alexandresenna> ## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
<alexandresenna> ## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in
<alexandresenna> ## multiverse WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu
<alexandresenna> ## security team.
<tiagoscd> dia :)
<MarconM> alexandresenna: nao faço isso
<alexandresenna> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise multiverse
<alexandresenna> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise multiverse
<alexandresenna> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise-updates multiverse
<MarconM> alexandresenna: nao flude o canal
<alexandresenna> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise-updates multiverse
<alexandresenna> ## N.B. software from this repository may not have been tested as
<alexandresenna> ## extensively as that contained in the main release, although it includes
<alexandresenna> ## newer versions of some applications which may provide useful features.
<MarconM> alexandresenna: para de bluer
<alexandresenna> ## Also, please note that software in backports WILL NOT receive any review
<alexandresenna> ## or updates from the Ubuntu security team.
<alexandresenna> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<alexandresenna> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu preci
<alexandresenna> tá como eu faço então?
<tiagoscd> MarconM,
<tiagoscd> calma
<xispirito> alexandresenna: ninguém vai conseguir entender nada assim, além de terminar com o canal
<MarconM> alexandresenna: pastebin
<tiagoscd> alexandresenna, sim, você não deve colar aqui direto
<MarconM> tiagoscd: precisava falar com voce msm
<tiagoscd> se for mais do que três linhas
<alexandresenna> tá então me orienta
<alexandresenna> a tá espera
<xispirito> http://pastebin.org
<tiagoscd> alexandresenna, você pode entrar em http://paste.ubuntu.com
<tiagoscd> ou no link que o xispirito passou também
<tiagoscd> cola ali
<tiagoscd> aí ele vai gerar um link
<tiagoscd> aí você cola o link pra gente
<xispirito> MarconM: calma, desliga as metralhadora, ele não sabia
<tiagoscd> :-)
<alexandresenna> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1269163/
<alexandresenna> assim?
<MarconM> alexandresenna: isso ae
 * MarconM ta calmo
<tiagoscd> alexandresenna, o/
<tiagoscd> é que quando você cola aqui alexandresenna , faz flood no canal
<tiagoscd> e flood não é bem visto em nenhum lugar no IRC
<tiagoscd> heheh
<MarconM> para tiagoscd é motivo de kick
<MarconM> aeuhauhea
<MarconM> para min é motivo de ban ... MUHA HA HA HA
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<alexandresenna> me deculpe, não foi minha inteção
<MarconM> alexandresenna: tudo bem
<tiagoscd> alexandresenna, sem problemas :)
<MarconM> alexandresenna: qual o comando q voce colou ali
<MarconM> dmesg ?
<xispirito> está tudo http, o que põe minha teoria por terra
<xispirito> ele colou o sources.list
<tiagoscd> qual é a dúvida?
<alexandresenna>  /etc/apt/sources.list
<alexandresenna> não consigo fazer apt-get
<alexandresenna> tô sem lan e sem wifi
<MarconM> alexandresenna: faz o seguinte ... gera um paste do comando dmesg
<alexandresenna> espera
<xispirito> alexandresenna: seu problema pareçe mais profundo que isto, visto que o network-manager pirou também
<MarconM> alexandresenna: sabe qual o modelo da sua placa de rede ?
<tiagoscd> alexandresenna, ele não navega na internet?
<MarconM> tiagoscd: e o left neh
<MarconM> kd kd kd kd
<tiagoscd> pois é, logo aparece, hehe
<alexandresenna> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1269171/
<alexandresenna> realtek
<alexandresenna> ela aparece no lspci
<MarconM> ok
<xispirito> apparmor?
<MarconM> alexandresenna: faz assim
 * xispirito acha que achou
<MarconM> ifconfig
<MarconM> e ve se tem eth0 ae
<MarconM> se tiver digita
<MarconM> ifconfig eth0 down
<xispirito> surgiu agora uma nova ferramenta, ip ... mas eu morro digitando ifconfig o.0
<alexandresenna> não tem so tem lo e ppp0
<MarconM> ok
<MarconM> isso ae
<MarconM> msm
<xispirito> uhul, então temos um problema com drivers
<MarconM> alexandresenna: agora faz assim
<MarconM> vai usar o modprobe
<MarconM> para carregar a placa
<alexandresenna> ok
<MarconM> ifconfig eth0 ip
<MarconM> ops
<MarconM> ifconfig eth0 up
<MarconM> depois
<MarconM> ifconfig -a
<alexandresenna> mas é só digitar modprobe?
<MarconM> alexandresenna: nao
<MarconM> faz esse ae
<MarconM> primeiro
<MarconM> ifconfig eth0 up
<alexandresenna> dispositivo inesistente
<MarconM> 0.0
<MarconM> alexandresenna: ifconfig -a
<alexandresenna> ok
<alexandresenna> eth0 e wlan0
<alexandresenna> apareceram
<MarconM> ok
<MarconM> alexandresenna: agora faz assim
<MarconM> modprobe rtl8139
<alexandresenna> eth0 up já fiz
<MarconM> modprobe rtl8139
<alexandresenna> fatal module
<xispirito> \o/
<MarconM> modprobe pci-scan
<alexandresenna> modue pciscan not found
<MarconM> --'
<MarconM> insmod rtl8139.0
<MarconM> alexandresenna: ta usando qual versao do ubuntu ?
<MarconM> 12.04
<alexandresenna> 12.04
<MarconM> ok
<MarconM> alexandresenna: agora tem o eth0 neh
<alexandresenna> insmod: can't read 'rtl8139.0': No such file or directory
<MarconM> vai no gerenciador de rede do ubuntu
<MarconM> em cima
<xispirito> ele digitou errado
<xispirito> não era pci-scan?
<MarconM> sim
<MarconM> alexandresenna: tem o - no meio
<alexandresenna> sim
<xispirito> ele digitou pcisan
<xispirito> #pciscan
<MarconM> alexandresenna: vai no gerenciador de rede do ubuntu
<MarconM> em wired
<MarconM> ou cabo
<MarconM> e ve se tem alguma conexão
<MarconM> ve se o cabo de rece esta conectado no notebook
<alexandresenna> Os serviços de rede do sistema não são compatíveis com esta versão.
<MarconM> se o rub esta ligado
<MarconM> e se a luz de rede esta acesa
<xispirito> só falta agora olhar no jack da placa e estar desplugado o cabo
<alexandresenna> ta tudo plugado certinho
<MarconM> o.O
<MarconM> tiagoscd: alguma ideia
<MarconM> alexandresenna: olha os cabos
<MarconM> tudo certim
<MarconM> depois de feito isso
<MarconM> reinicia por favor
<xispirito> dae eu te dava a taça =D
<MarconM> alexandresenna: reincia fazendo favor
<MarconM> para ele carregar os drivers
<xispirito> nossa, quanta brutalidade
<alexandresenna> espera
<MarconM> kkkkkk
<xispirito> ogro telecom \o/
<xispirito> ah tinha que ter uma empresa chamada ogrotech
<xispirito> ia ser massa
<MarconM> kkkkk
<MarconM> sim
<MarconM> kkkkk
<MarconM> xispirito: vai comprar as paradas pra o projeto horus
<MarconM> ?
<xispirito> claro, eu já traçei o plano todo, ele é o primeiro passo
<MarconM> xispirito: tu nao sabe a melhor
<MarconM> eu achei para fazer o arduino
<MarconM> da para faze
<MarconM> precisamos apenas do pic atmega
<MarconM> um cristal 16hz
<MarconM> =)
<xispirito> da para fazer matéria escura desde que se saiba a fórmula ...
<xispirito> o que eu posso dizer é que eu escrevo o código se me derem um algoritmo em pseudo-linguagem ou humana
<MarconM> xispirito: entao pegue pronto
<xispirito> não me vindo com pi 6 raio log347 + a +cb + d
<MarconM> xispirito: o kernel intalou o freeba ja
<MarconM> eu ja baixei
<MarconM> )
<MarconM> xispirito: morra de inveja
<MarconM> auehauhua
<alexandresenna> voltei e continuana mesma
<alexandresenna> quando reinicio o pc ele fala waiting for network configuration...
<alexandresenna> na inicialização
<MarconM> alexandresenna: olha
<MarconM> voce provavelmente tem o cd do ubuntu ae neh
<MarconM> inicia por live cd
<MarconM> e ve se esta reconhecendo normal no live
<alexandresenna> não ele tá em casa, hehehe
<MarconM> se estiver
<MarconM> ixi
<MarconM> alexandresenna: recomendo reinstalar
<MarconM> a nao ser q o tiagoscd tenha alguma ideia
<alexandresenna> eu tava pensando nisso
<MarconM> alexandresenna: eu acho melhor
<alexandresenna> ferrou meu dia de trabalho isso ae man
<taranto> senhores
<alexandresenna> Muito obriga pela ajuda de vocês, terei que sair aqui.
<rsser> uma pergunta, pq alguns programas sao tao resistentes ao linux em relação a sua portabilidade pra esse sistema?
<tiagoscd> opa
<tiagoscd> me chamaram?
<rsser> por exemplo, o winamp, o utorrent, esses programas não têm motivo pra serem fechados
<rsser> tiagoscd, tah aprontando o quê?
<tiagoscd> rsser, meio que estou tentando trabalhar
<tiagoscd> mas o rendimento tá perdido faz dias =x
<tiagoscd> vocês já ficaram com o rendimento -1 por mais de 5 dias?
<rsser> você é programador?
<tiagoscd> sou técnico de ti
<tiagoscd> trabalho aqui com servidores
<tiagoscd> e manutenção de sites
<xispirito> caiu ¬¬
<tiagoscd> ^^
<rsser> se vc trabalhar com algum tipo de programação, eh hora de se divertir! Espairecer nessas horas é ótimo. Chega uma hora que é necessário aliviar o cérebro, recarregar as baterias, if you know what I mean!
<felipealmeida> bom dia
<felipealmeida> ?
<rsser> heehe, felipealmeida
<rsser> taí uma coisa que eu não consigo fazer
<tiagoscd> rsser, trabalho como programador também, nas poucas horas vagas
<tiagoscd> ^^
<rsser> não somos como os compudaores, tiagoscd. O descanso é necessario para "esvaziar" a mente!
<xispirito> podemos descansar bastante quando ficarmos a cinco palmos
<xispirito> aqui é hora de ação \o/
<tiagoscd> rsser, o meu problema nem é o pouco descanso, estou acostumado a dormir pouco desde sempre :P
<tiagoscd> desconfio qual seja o problema, mas não vem ao caso agora
<tiagoscd> :)
<rsser> teatro, cinema, parque, a namorada, shopping, voo livre,  surfar, pular de paraquedas, escalar, aprender kendo, etc
<tiagoscd> mas valeu pelas dicas
<rsser> sao otimas opcoes
<tiagoscd> ^^
<xispirito> o shopping ¬¬
<tiagoscd> pular de paraquedas não =x
<xispirito> eu tenho pavor do tal shopping
<tiagoscd> shopping? achei que era pra não me estressas
<rsser> vc não teria coragem?
<tiagoscd> *estressar
<rsser> não foi assustar assim
<tiagoscd> não sei se teria
<kayo> eu resolvo meu problema com rendimento com todo's
<tiagoscd> só chegando lá na hora de pular pra saber
<rsser> sei lah, tem gente que gosta de shopping
<tiagoscd> uehauehaue
<kayo> eu inicio o dia escrevendo um todo
<kayo> e vou fazendo ele
<rsser> não é tão assustador assim
<tiagoscd> kayo, boa prática
<tiagoscd> o/
<xispirito> eu começo meu dia com um café e um cigarro
<rsser> a adrenalina vai a mil
<felipealmeida> inté
<rsser> xispirito, vou te julgar, que mal começo!
<kayo> a cada 1 hr eu dou uma pausa, e assim eu realmente melhorei. antes eu tinha semanas de rendimento -1
<rsser> :(
<xispirito> rsser: é que eu sou Rock'nRoll \o/
<rsser> hum
<xispirito> e saca, ninguém morre do Rock'n'Roll
<xispirito> só, claro, tem regras a se seguir
<xispirito> a primeira que me vem a mente é: nunca durma de barriga para cima
<rsser> tudo em excesso é prejudicial
<xispirito> vai todo mundo para cova de qualquer maneira
<rsser> xispirito, olhe minha tese: se o mundo fosse pra vivermos no limite, não existiriam OS extremoS, só haveria uma única opção para cada pergunta.
<rsser> o lance eh o caminho do meio, da moderação!
<xispirito> acho que sua tese é furada =D
<xispirito> mas cada um segue seu caminho, procuro não interferir
<rsser> hehe
<galvao> bom dia, tem alguem programador que possa me ajudar?
<xispirito> programador assim, programadoooor não tem, mas podemos tentar
<galvao> eu instalei o tema gtk3 squareince. um tema quase que peerfeito pra o meu gosto. so que tem umas coisa que queria mudar. tem como?
<xispirito> tem
<galvao> como vc pode me ajudar?
<rsser> galvao, você poderia nos mandar um SS?
<xispirito> se você olhar dentro da pasta do tema gtk3, verá que se trata de .css
<galvao> que e SS?
<galvao> ok
<galvao> mando como?
<galvao> isso
<xispirito> dependendo do que você quer mudar, terá de usar um editor de imagem
<galvao> ate abri aqui com o programa
<galvao> eu vou passa a imagem do desktop pra vc ver
<xispirito> isso
<rsser> SS = Screen  Shot, galvao
<galvao> ok
<galvao> vou mandar a imagem
<xispirito> preciso de algo que me deixe mais rápido
<galvao> rsser, http://imageshack.us/f/62/capturadetelade20121009.png/
<xispirito> o mundo pareçe devagar /o\
<xispirito> pelo menos a música é legal =D
<rsser> nada, xispirito
<xispirito> rsser: não captei vossa mensagem
<galvao> rsser, quero tirar aquele fundo branco onde ta escrito " t ema" " configurar tema gtk.....
<galvao> e colocar na mesma cor escuro
<rsser> xispirito, o que eu quis dizer foi que o mundo não está indo devagar, ele está é muito rápido
<xispirito> rsser: e eu preciso ficar mais rápido =D
<rsser> hehe
<rsser> eu não vejo isso como uma coisa boa
<rsser> a não ser que queira morrer antes do 50
<xispirito> na real mesmo eu acho a vida uma chatice
<xispirito> dae preciso ter adrenalina
<rsser> pule da paraquedas
<rsser> vai ter toda adrenalina que precisa
<galvao> rsser, deu pra entender?
<rsser> não, eu não dei nada! rsrsrs
<galvao> rsrsr
<xispirito> aha
<rsser> por que todo mundo só pergunta assim?
<rsser> por que não perguntam: Você entendeu?
<galvao> vc entendeu?
<galvao> rsrsr
<rsser> não, galvao, sobre o que você estava se referindo?
<galvao> olha outra image. o fundo branco atras no nome da musica
<galvao> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/856/capturadetelade20121009.png/
<rsser> okay, eu vi a image
<rsser> espere, por favor
<xispirito> eu jogo meu masso de cigarro que no tema as cores são variáveis, e que são usada as mesmas variáveis para coisas diferentes
<rsser> sim, galvao, eu vi as cores, mas o que você quer fazer?
<xispirito> e claro, para fundo escuro e claro teriam de ser variáveis diferentes ...
<xispirito> teriam =D
<rsser> eu não prestei atenção em sua pergunta anterior
<rsser> é alternado o fundo, branco/cinza, galvao
<galvao> xispirito, e e dificil?
<xispirito> galvao: depois que você consegue mapear no tema o que faz o que, não
<galvao> eu nao entendo de programacao
<rsser> xispirito, isso é feito no próprio sistema, não?
<rsser> deve ter alguma configuração pra mudar as cores das listas de seleção
<xispirito> rsser: nos arquivos de configuração do tema, é independente
<xispirito> não é "grudado" na interface
<galvao> isso que quero, mudar essa cor pra uma cor escura no padrao do tema
<xispirito> nada hard coded
<xispirito> galvao: não tem solução ... abre um editor de texto e desça as profundezas
<galvao> eu ja abri aqui mais nao tenho nem nocao onde futucat
<galvao> futucar
<rsser> galvao, tem coisa que ser feita no braço, cara
<galvao> eu vou tentar no braço entao
<rsser> mexer com configurações, editando os arquivos e mudando valores/parâmetros
<xispirito> que nem diz os fontes do xterm: "when you enter here, all are lost, no return"
<rsser> LoL, xispirito
<galvao> o problema e entender a linguagem
<tiagoscd> povo: http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/lista-jogos-steam-para-linux-vaza-internet.html
<rsser> que bom, tiagoscd
<rsser> musica pra meus ouvidos
<rsser> quem sabe agora o openGL ou openCL dá uma boa guinada
<xispirito> já é hora
<Matheus_Cavalho> bom dia a todos
<rsser> com a migração de jogadores pro linux, talvez a coisa melhore
<galvao> bom dia
<rsser> apesar que pessoas já planejam rodar seus jogos na própria web, jogos serão multiplataforma
<rsser> quem já jogou o quakelive?
<rsser> rodando direto no browser
<xispirito> é claro que isto vai gerar coisas muito cuiosas, como código fechado rodando massivamente, licenças, serialis, cracks e fatalmente, exploits e cavalos de tróia
<xispirito> vai ser divertido
<xispirito> #curiosas
<rsser> legal, eh que os caras vao faturar de qualquer jeito! hehe
<rsser> pirataria will fall
<Danniel-Lara> bom pessoal
<Danniel-Lara> bom dia pessoal
<xispirito> eu piraio bonito porque não concordo em pagar 90% de imposto em um disco para importar
<xispirito> #pirateio
<rsser> eita, xispirito
<xispirito> não há argumento no mundo que me convença do contrário
<rsser> não quero te julgar especificamente, afinal quem nunca pirateiou algum software?
<xispirito> deixem de ser exploradores que eu deixo de ser pirata
<tiagoscd> dia Danniel-Lara :)
<rsser> mas não acho certo isso.
<xispirito> não é certo piratear como também não é certo extorquir
<Danniel-Lara> tiagoscd:  bom dia tudo tranquilo ?
<xispirito> é claro que eles tem o poder de mídia, formam opiniões favoráveis e continuam lucrando enquanto eu trabalho ...
<rsser> mas essa é a filosofia capitalista, xispirito
<rsser> não dá pra argumentar
<xispirito> na novela apareçe gente falando: "fiz coisa ruim, pirateei um dvd, muito grave"
<tiagoscd> Danniel-Lara, tudo tranquilo e por aí?
<rsser> lucre tanto quanto você pode lucrar!
<xispirito> e as pessoas: "ohh, é muito grave"
<xispirito> grave é trabalhar para sustentar vagabundo que "trabalha" um dia por semana, 4 horas ...
<Danniel-Lara> tiagoscd: chovendo um pouco
<xispirito> e ganha mais de vinte mil
<tiagoscd> aqui em joinville está tranquilo, tempo abafado sem chuva :)
<rsser> tiagoscd, tempo quente é muito ruim
<rsser> bom eh tempo frio
<tiagoscd> sim, sou fã do frio
<tiagoscd> resido em São Bento do Sul - SC
<tiagoscd> o clima é show lá
<rsser> pelo menos tu não vai ficar preocupado com o computador
<rsser> LOL
<tiagoscd> frio sempre
<tiagoscd> :)
<Danniel-Lara> bah frio é muito bom
<tiagoscd> ar condicionado tá comendo aqui no trampo, pra manter o clima agradável
<tiagoscd> heheh
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: aqui tá comendo também, mas já pediu arrego
<rsser> a energia gasta eh imensa
<rsser> aqui em casa tah ligado
<rsser> mas não tah dando conta
<tiagoscd> hehehe
<tiagoscd> entendi
<Rudolf> alguém sabe se é possível, no registro.br, migrar um domínio de uma conta para outra?
<tiagoscd> Rudolf, http://registro.br/suporte/procedimentos/transferencia_de_dominio.html
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: mui obrigado
<tiagoscd> :)
<xispirito> http://revistagalileu.globo.com/Revista/Common/0,,EMI320274-17579,00-MUITO+ALEM+DO+PONTO+COM.html
<ronan> Pessoal para esta nova versão do Ubuntu está mais leve  que a 12.04?
<alexandresenna> voltei
<MarconM> alexandresenna: \o
<alexandresenna> fala mano
<alexandresenna> ainda não resolvio problema
<alexandresenna> só depois do almoço para reinstalar hehehe
<alexandresenna> instalei o 12.10 e ele não tem suporte para minhas placas de rede, sera que no update foi instalado o kernel que o 10.12. usa?
<alexandresenna> 12.10 desculpe hehehe
<alexandresenna> pior que não foi isso
<alexandresenna> vou pra casa.
<alexandresenna> fui
<galvao_> rsser, peguei a pasta assets do tema mediterraneanligth e coloquei na do ambiance, e suavisou os botoes como eu queria
<rsser> mostre aí pra gente ver, galvao_
<galvao_> pera ai
<rsser> okay
<galvao_> rsser, depois  http://imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img248/4401/depoisu.png
<galvao_> rsser, antes http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/267/antesc.png/
<galvao_> os botoes e os contornos ficaram mais suaves
<rcbdesigner> rapaz... me arrepiei aqui agora
<rcbdesigner> Matheus_Carvalh0:  coisa de doido man
<rcbdesigner> oops
<rcbdesigner> MarconM:
<rcbdesigner> tive um sonho hj de madrugada.... estava andando com um amigo qd me esbarro com alguém... peço desculpas e vou passando.. ai meu amigo me fala.. "sabe quem era aquele?".. eu "quem?".. "John Lennon man".. ai olho para trás ta lá ele com um sorriso o cabelo grande o óculos marca registrada
<rcbdesigner> ai me despeço dele
<rcbdesigner> ...... o detalhe é... fui ver uma música do Beatles hj... ai vi nos comentários Happy Birthday
<rcbdesigner> fui ver se era verdade isso pq eu não acredito em coincidências... "John Winston LennonMBE (Liverpool, 9 de outubro de 1940 — Nova Iorque, 8 de dezembro de 1980)"
<rcbdesigner> e 8 de dezembro é o nome da minha rua..........
<galvao_> rsser, percebeu a diferenca?
<rsser> galvao_, não
<rsser> pra dizer a verdade pra mim está a mesma coisa
<rsser> cara, toh viciado em ouvir o comercial da digitally imported
<galvao_> se vc olha os botoes tao com contornos bem suaves
<rsser> LOL
<rsser> ah tah
<rsser> "eliminate the edges
<rsser> boost the quality
<rsser> because you deserve more
<rsser> ..."
<rsser> hehe
<galvao_> boa tarde a todos , fui
<rsser> okay
 * rsser »» WinAmp «» Choose premium for the best audio experience http://www.di.fm/premium «» 00:19/00:30 [¦¦¦¦¦¦¦¦¦-----] «» 96 kbps n/a ««
<xGrind> rsser, ?
<novato_br> xGrind? cai
<xGrind> novato_br, ?
<novato_br> não li o que você escreveu
<xGrind> escrevei nada =x
<novato_br> [12:52] <xGrind> rsser, ?
<novato_br> [13:05] * Disconnected
<xGrind> mensagem do winamp no canal
<novato_br> sorry, xGrind
<novato_br> eh que tava automatico o script aqui
<novato_br> eu jah desabilitei quando vi
<kernel> como faço para criar uma partição FAT32 com o gparted
<kernel> a opção nao esta ativada no gparted
<novato_br> kernel, veja no youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CH6FwwIf0KM
<novato_br> o procedimento eh o mesmo pra discos
<novato_br> oops, video errado, kernel => http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jT8n9PKiFE
<novato_br> kernel, vc precisa instalar o ntfs3g
<novato_br> antes de usar o gparted
<novato_br> ninguem mais tem perguntas?
<kernel> tem sim
<kernel> como faço para por esse cursor no mouse?
<kernel> hã?
<novato_br> hehe
<novato_br> gostou neh
<novato_br> provavelmente isso eh coisa do compiz, kernel
<novato_br> tem que se pesquisar
<novato_br> deixe-me ver
<novato_br> kernel, eh o compiz mesmo
<novato_br> www.youtube.com/watch?v=sC8D7-ah65Q&feature=related
<novato_br> olhe soh esse video
<novato_br> kernel, mais alguma coisa?
<kernel> quero saber como eu formato uma partição utf no unix?
<kernel> ops
<kernel> ufs
<novato_br> ufs?
<kernel> sim
<kernel> me diga ai
<novato_br> eu nunca vi esse sistema de arquivos
<kernel> ja que voce sabe de tudo
<kernel> kkkkkkkkkk
<kernel> é o sistema de arquivos que o unix usa
<kernel> Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<kernel> /dev/sdd1   *           1   625142447   312571223+  ee  GPT
<novato_br> eu não sei tudo, kernel
<novato_br> eu soh estou entendiado e responder questões ajuda a passar o tempo
<novato_br> você usa bsd, kernel?
<kernel> sim
<kernel> freeBSD
<kernel> tenho que configurar meu X
<novato_br> pq há um pacote chamado pkgsrc  pra esse tipo de servico, kernel
<kernel> mais só mais tarde
<kernel> tou no ArchLinux
<kernel> :)
<kernel> novato_br, esse compiz funciona no xfce4?
<novato_br> kernel, olhe soh como fazer:  mkfs.ufs /dev/sda1
<novato_br> não sei, kernel
<kernel> nao tem esse comando no unix
<novato_br> cuidado ao formatar para ufs
<kernel> kkkk
<novato_br> humm... perai
<kernel> isso é comando para Linux
<kernel> unix é diferente mano
<kernel> ate o fdisk
<kernel> é diferente
<kernel> :/
<novato_br> engraçado, eu achava que o unix usava o hfs
<novato_br> isso não eh da sistema da antiga sun solaris?
<revolts> alguém usando o BackTrack 5 R3 ?
<novato_br> kernel, o comando é format
<novato_br> depois eh seguir as orientacoes do menu
<novato_br> ao digitar format vc cairá numa especie de console
<novato_br> digite h
<novato_br> abrirá o help
<novato_br> pra fazer as particoes pressione p
<kernel> vou ver isso mais tarde
<novato_br> ok
<novato_br> não sei se a versao de compiz em questão funciona no XFCE
<novato_br> pra formatar no bsd tb tah aqui ==> http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?p=108748
<novato_br> revolts, eu não
<revolts> novato_br, eu tbm não :)
<novato_br> você gostaria de saber apenas aquilo? Ou há outra coisa que quer saber?
<_Caio> Boa Tarde! :D
<novato_br> tarde
<novato_br> tinha parcionado meu pendrive de 8GB em duas unidades
<novato_br> agora vortei ele ao estado original: 8GB
<Sorentto> boa tarde povo... semaninha quente aqui viu... kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<novato_br> hehe
<rcbdesigner> Ursinha:  consegui "resolver" o problema do VirtualBox
<novato_br> que problema, rcbdesigner?
<rcbdesigner> de deixar tela cheia
<novato_br> você queria tela cheia?
<rcbdesigner> ele não reconhecia o "instalar adicionar convidados".. algo do tipo
<novato_br> eh a tecla de controle + F. Geralmente, ele é configurado para RIGHT CTRL + F
<novato_br> ah tah
<rcbdesigner> dava ctrl+f e ficava o desktop centralizado sem redimensionar e as boradas pretas
<rcbdesigner> ai fui dar uma pesquisada e vc tem que depois de instalar mandar desmontar unidade de cd virtual... algo do tipo
<rcbdesigner> remover unidade de disco parece
<novato_br> ah claro
<Ursinha> rcbdesigner, me desculpe, esses dias tem sido complicados na frente do computador, to precisando de férias, já to vendo tudo dobrado :/
<rcbdesigner> "Remover disco do drive virtual"
<Ursinha> que bom que conseguiu resolver
<novato_br> vc tem que instalar o sistema e não rodar o live dentro da VM
<rcbdesigner> não sei se tem essa dica no site do ubuntu br
<rcbdesigner> eu não rodei o live dentro.. eu fiz pelo método q todo mundo faz
<novato_br> sei que aqui funcionou normal, claro que coloquei mais memoria pro video
<rcbdesigner> ou quase todo mundo...
<novato_br> e fiz uma instalacao do SO
<novato_br> eu instalei o kde
<rcbdesigner> vou aumentar a memoria de vídeo... vc colocou em 128?
<novato_br> mas ficou incrivelmente lento
<novato_br> talvez seja o fato de eu ter míseros 4GB de RAm
<novato_br> yes, rcbdesigner
<rcbdesigner> fazer isso
<rcbdesigner> to com 8gb.. instalei a versão x64
<novato_br> ae eh bom
<rcbdesigner> por isso tava achando que não tinha um pacote compatível
<pedro732> galera alguem me ajuda com o audio?
<novato_br> mas pro linux, rcbdesigner, não importa, diferente do windows 32bits, o linux em sua versao 32bits ele tem o PAE pra reconhecer alem dos 4GB
<novato_br> diga a duvida, pedro732
<rcbdesigner> hum... não sabia
<pedro732> meu audio nao esta pegando de maneira nem uma
<pedro732> ja tentei um monte de coisas
<pedro732> mais nada /:
<novato_br> 64bits eh interessante pra quem mexe com calculo ou programas que precisa de calculos complexos, a quantidade de bits pode diminuir o tempo de proc
<novato_br> pedro732, clique duas vezes no alto-falante
<pedro732> ja tentei
<pedro732> creio que seja no drive
<pedro732> olha ai minhas configuracoes
<novato_br> vc lê o que lá na guia do audio
<novato_br> tem pulse ou alsa lah
<pedro732> http://pastebin.com/zxLfE3GW
<novato_br> okay
<novato_br> c tah num notebook
<pedro732> ja testei as conf do pulse
<pedro732> isso
<pedro732> os volumes est'ao todos no maximo
<novato_br> nada está desativado no driver alsa?
<novato_br> e que programa você usa pra tocar musica?
<novato_br> se for programas como audacious tem que ajustar a saida de audio dele pra do sistema
<pedro732> nem no programa
<pedro732> ja usei varios
<novato_br> pedro732, mande me seu "lspci | grep sound"
<pedro732> nem os sons do sistema sair
<pedro732> nao retorna nada
<novato_br> pedro732, digite no terminal
<novato_br> "lspci | grep audio"
<pedro732> nao retorna nada
<novato_br> esqueci, não é sound, é audio
<novato_br> uai, então ele não está instalado
<novato_br> faça a mesma coisa com o lsusb | grep audio
<pedro732> nao retorna nada
<novato_br> algumas placas hj tao como usb nos notes
<pedro732> :S
<pedro732> esse e muito antigo
<pedro732> 2005 a 2006
<novato_br> espere ai
<novato_br> toh pesquisando
 * novato_br vê que vai demorar um pouco
<novato_br> aguarde 10 min, pedro732
<pedro732> ok
<novato_br> pedro732, qual eh a familia do seu notebook?
<novato_br> eh satelite?
<pedro732> sim
<novato_br> c sabe o modelo dele?
<pedro732> vou olha
<novato_br> M115- alguma coisa
<novato_br> eu preciso dessa "alguma coisa"
<pedro732> como ver
<pedro732> ?
<novato_br> ah geralmente, fica embaixo dele
<novato_br> soh virar pra ver
<novato_br> vai estar série M115 modelo
<pedro732> psmb6u
<pedro732> s1061
<pedro732> o ultimo e o correto
<novato_br> okay
<novato_br> eh fogo essas porcarias for windows
<Leleco> olá
<novato_br> a toshiba dá suporte total pro windows
<novato_br> pedro732
<Leleco> Alguém usa o Astah (antigo jude) para uml?
<pedro732> vish
<novato_br> vamos fazer diferente, então
<novato_br> instalar no braço
<pedro732> leleco nao :S\
<Leleco> :(
<pedro732> alias nem to no meu pc
<Leleco> preciso ocultar os atributos e métodos de todas as classes no diagrama de classes
<novato_br> pedro732, baixe esse arquivo o arquivo alsa-info.sh com o comando wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh
<Leleco> mas não sei como faz isso :\
<pedro732> ahh nem e comigo entao
<pedro732> ok
<novato_br> depois mude as permissoes pra execução com chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh e instale digitando ./alsa-info.sh
<pedro732> ja rodei
<pedro732> pelo bash alsa-info.sh
<novato_br> falhou?
<pedro732> Automatically upload ALSA information to www.alsa-project.org? [y/N] : y
<pedro732> Uploading information to www.alsa-project.org ...  Done!
<novato_br> tente agora
<novato_br> ouvir o som
<pedro732> nao apareceu nada na parte saida
<novato_br> vc fala do mixer?
<pedro732> sem som
<pedro732> iddo
<pedro732> isso*
<novato_br> digite alsa no console
<Ursinha> novato_br, esse script já vem no ubuntu ó: /usr/share/alsa-base/alsa-info.sh
<novato_br> e veja se eh pedido pra instalar alguma coisa
<novato_br> eh mas eu não estou lah, ubuntulog_
<novato_br> eh mas eu não estou lah, digo no forum do  ubuntu*
<Ursinha> tem na pagina do wiki de debug de erro de alsa
<novato_br> eh que o script eh modificado, Ursinha
<pedro732> nao retonou nada
<Ursinha> novato_br, aquele script é só pra pegar informação do sistema, a rigor nada é pra mudar depois de roda-lo
<novato_br> então edite o arquivo, pedro732, sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf e adicione no fim do arquivo a linha options snd-hda-intel model=auto
<Ursinha> novato_br, o script que tem no ubuntu verifica se naquele endereço tem uma versão mais nova
<Ursinha> se tiver ele baixa e pede pra vc rodar
<novato_br> Ursinha, obrigado
<novato_br> eu não sabia disso
<novato_br> rsrs
<novato_br>  <pedro732> Automatically upload ALSA information to www.alsa-project.org? [y/N] : y
<pedro732> ?
<pedro732> isso queo o shell script me retonou
<novato_br> pedro732, adicionou  linha  "options snd-hda-intel model=auto" em /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<pedro732> sem audio ainda
<pedro732> ja editei o arquivo
<pedro732> sem audio
<novato_br> mas depois de editar, pedro732
<novato_br> vc tem que reiniciar pelo menos o X
<novato_br> pra recarregar tudo ai
<pedro732> flw
<pedro732> vou reinicia tudo
<novato_br> não precisa
<pedro732> atualizei a pouco
<pedro732> ta pedido hahah
<novato_br> okay, pedro732
<pedro732> jaja volto
<novato_br> vai lah então
<novato_br> depois de mexer tanto com varios SO aprendi e parei de comprar porcarias
<novato_br> no brasil, tem há coisa muito genérica, quando se trata de hardware
<novato_br> não é via de regra, mas comprar marcas mais conhecidas e populares, a change de suporte é muito maior
<novato_br> o pessoal daqui sempre vai pelo preço e se ferram
<Fisico> Rudolf: como toda terça, some mais uma vez naquela conta la
<Rudolf> HEUHIEUHEIUEHIUEH
<Rudolf> Fisico: já está virando lenda
<Fisico> nossa....
<Fisico> dureza
<Fisico> nem vou voltar hj e ir no curso amanha
<Fisico> q merda
<Fisico> dureza
<rcbdesigner> o script Nautilus-open-terminal  funciona no 12.04?
<novato_br> já volto
<rcbdesigner> hehe funcionou
<rcbdesigner> para quem não conhece e gostaria de abrir uma pasta num terminal sem ter que ficar digitando segue a explicação http://www.distrogeeks.com/how-to-open-terminal-here-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<xispirito_off> b
<novato_br> onde está o pedro?
<novato_br> eita
<ivanslip> boa tarde
<julian_fern> tarde :)
<ivanslip> tudo bom?
<julian_fern> Yup, e por ai?
<Sorentto> Povo... alguem usa o awk que tem como parametro mostrar algo exemplo $1 $2 $5 até$10
<Sorentto> ou seja aparece a primeira coluna a segunda e depois da 5 até a 10
<ivanslip> como que eu faço pra instalar um programa que nao tem dentro desse software center?
<julian_fern> ivanslip: exemplo de programa?
<Rudolf> ivanslip: acessa o site do programa, e verifica se é possível
<ivanslip> to querendo o trillian
<ivanslip> um mensageiro
<julian_fern> ivanslip: então, como o Rudolf falou, acessa o site do programa e vê se eles disponibilizam um download
<julian_fern> você também pode procurar por algum PPA
<ivanslip> o que é esse
<julian_fern> procura "trillian ubuntu 12.04" que alguma ajuda deve aparecer
<julian_fern> no google, no caso
<ivanslip> entrei no site e num tem nao
<ivanslip> dai é só com wine, isso?
<julian_fern> Se o software não possuir versão compatível com Linux, sim.
<julian_fern> Mas é preferível tentar um programa alternativo primeiro.
<ivanslip> hmmm
<julian_fern> O que o Trillian faz? É mensageiro instantâneo, certo?
<ivanslip> sim sim
<julian_fern> Ele acessa qual rede?
<ivanslip> ele é um multiplataforma, pra msn, face, skype e tudo mais
<ivanslip> mas queria ele por costume com ele mesmo
<Rudolf> trillian é de windows
<Rudolf> beeeeeem véio
<ivanslip> é, vi isso aki agora
<Rudolf> usava quando era lamma
<julian_fern> Se ele for apenas para Windows, sugiro utilizar o Empathy, que vem por padrão no Ubuntu. Ficar dependendo do Wine para tudo é complicado.
<ivanslip> nuusss
<Rudolf> ivanslip: opções no linux kopete, pidgin, bitlbee (modo texto)
<ivanslip> eu uso a menos tempo
<Rudolf> ivanslip: usava lá em 2000, 2001
<ivanslip> o empathy eu to acho ele estranho
<Rudolf> ivanslip: pouco antes de conhecer o FreeBSD 4.3
<ivanslip> qual que vcs usam pra o ubuntu
<julian_fern> Eu uso uma extensão dentro do Google Chrome, como só uso a rede do Google.
<julian_fern> Mas muita gente usa o Pidgin, Empathy ou Emesene.
<julian_fern> O último tem uma interface mais intuitiva pro usuário final, mas suporta menos redes, se me lembro bem.
<ivanslip> navegador eu curto mais o opera
<ivanslip> eu preciso praticamente de face e de msn
<ivanslip> e de irc, mas isso eu consigo usar pelo opera
<julian_fern> IRC = X-chat, MSN/Face = Empathy, Pidgin e Emesene. Mas pessoalmente, prefiro usar Face na web mesmo.
<ivanslip> eu ate uso, mas eu gosto de ver as janelinhas subindo
<ivanslip> de quem entrou e tals
<ivanslip> esse aki ele ta subindo
<Rudolf> ivanslip: só para saber, quantos anos vc tem?
<ivanslip> 21
<ivanslip> tenho 21
<novato_br> caraca, consegui renomear arquivos em massa usando script shell
<ivanslip> to começando a usar o linux
<novato_br> LoL
<Rudolf> novato_br: ensina nóis aó jão
<Rudolf> ivanslip: bem vindo
<novato_br> com esta linhazinha milagrosa, Rudolf :  for t in *.mp3;  do mv ./"$t" "${t:90}"|cut -d\} -f1;done
<novato_br> mas no meu caso eu tinha que retirar uma string dos nomes dos arquivos
<novato_br> a string tinha 89 caracteres
<novato_br> agora ficou joia
<Rudolf> novato_br: me explica
<novato_br> Rudolf, sem gozação, tah querendo que eu ensine o padre a rezar a missa?
<novato_br> vc já sabe como se faz!
<novato_br> :(
<Rudolf> novato_br: to falando sério
 * novato_br olha o bullying
<Rudolf> novato_br: queria os detalhes
<Rudolf> mas fica para amanhã
<Rudolf> prova de fisica 3 agora
<Rudolf> por hoje chega
<novato_br> eu tinha um nome de arquivos com mais de 100 caracteres, ai queria tirar os primeiros 89
<novato_br> arquivo*
<novato_br> ai fiz uma parada pro linux renomear os arquivos em massa retirar dos nomes dos arquivos a string (de 89 caracteres) indesejada
<ivanslip> vlw ai Rudolf
<ivanslip> física 3 eu já fiz.
<novato_br> fisica 3?
<novato_br> eletromagnetismo tu quer dizer?
<novato_br> c tem que fazer fisica 4
<novato_br> ai as coisas começam a ficar mais interessantes!
<novato_br> ai alguem tem alguma pergunta
<novato_br> vamos galera
<novato_br> o ubuntu tah povoado de perguntas
<novato_br> mas o -br tah mto devagar
<overlog> boa tarde pessoal
<novato_br> mande a pergunta, overlog
<overlog> lol
<novato_br> quero pesquisar, mande
<novato_br> qual eh a duvida?
<novato_br> [17:56] <bits8mybytes> because above 4gigs of ram you probably don't need swap ==> bom ler isso
<alexandresenna> vortei
<alexandresenna> arresorvi o pobrema
<ivanslip> pessoal, me da uma ideia na webcam aki
<ivanslip> onde que acho o driver?
<felipealmeida> boa tarde :)
<MarconM> geowany_:
<MarconM> \o
<rcbdesigner> Galeraaaaaaaaaaa hora de viajarrrrrrrrrr
<rcbdesigner> deem uma olhada no que me passaram
<rcbdesigner> http://www.melhoresdestinos.com.br/passagens-aereas-dezembro-janeiro.html
<rcbdesigner> to quase chorando "Salvador – Florianópolis R$ 389 (ida+volta) Gol"
<rcbdesigner> arghhhh
<rcbdesigner> nunca comprem um hd externo que precise de senha
<rcbdesigner> ja volto
<miya_> oi, alguém sabe como se chama o Launcher em Português?
<miya_> é lançador?
<xispirito> miya_: é sim
<miya_> xispirito: brigadim, =)
<miya_> xispirito: queria ter certeza, achei meio estranho...
<xispirito> tem gente que usa irc que nem usa Google
<xispirito> o.0
<alexandresenna> bou noite pessoal
<rsbdesigner> xispirito:  resolvi o problema do virtualbox
<xispirito> rsbdesigner: massa =D
<rsbdesigner> sabe do q to falando?
<xispirito> acho que sei ...
<rsbdesigner> rs
 * xispirito vira para a esquerda
 * rsbdesigner olha de relance ¬¬
<rsbdesigner> foi o lance de deixar tela cheia
<rsbdesigner> q tava dando uns trecos aqui
<rsbdesigner> ai fui dar uma pesquisada e era só mandar "remover disco do driver virtual"
<xispirito> ah, provávelmente eu não estava on quando você falou disto por aqui
<rsbdesigner> imaginei
<xispirito> haskell hacking mode overloaded
<xispirito> 0.0
<rsbdesigner> ja volto testar uma configuração
<stract> quit
<rcbdesigner> tentando configurar o empathy para entrar no freenode xispirito
<rcbdesigner> vc usa qual?
<xispirito> erc
<xispirito> rcbdesigner: o empathy é horrível em irc
<rcbdesigner> vcs usam qual?
<xispirito> erc
<rcbdesigner> vc usa erc.. e a maioria? rs
<xispirito> xchat
<rcbdesigner> rsrs
<stract> xchat
<_fjunior_> xchat
<stract> Ursinha, \o/
<rcbdesigner> xchat
<xispirito> rcbdesigner: se quer algo fácil e que não encomode, xchat
<xispirito> já volto
<rcbdesigner> Se você quer algo prático e ágil para sua família use o Xchat.. o melhor de tudo.. ele é grátis!!.. peça já o seu!!
<rcbdesigner> Hoje é aniversário de John!!
<rcbdesigner> um brinde a John Lennon =)
#ubuntu-br 2012-10-10
<overlog> xchat
<rcbdesigner> rsrs galera entrou no espírito
<rcbdesigner> overlog:  vc joga Bastion?
<tiagoscd> noite
<rcbdesigner> noite
<rcbdesigner> tiagoscd:  vc usa q navegador?
<rcbdesigner> vi uma opinião do julian no ubuntu sc sobre a versão beta
<rcbdesigner> do chrome
<tiagoscd> eu uso o chromium :-)
<tiagoscd> mas as vezes uso o firefox também
<tiagoscd> rcbdesigner: :P
<rcbdesigner> hum
<rcbdesigner> vou fazer o teste aqui.. qualquer coisa desinstalo msm
<tiagoscd> =)
<tiagoscd> rcbdesigner: você usa qual hoje?
<rcbdesigner> no windows uso o chrome msm
<rcbdesigner> mas to fazendo uns testes aqui no linux
<rcbdesigner> usando firefox agora
<rcbdesigner> ouvi falar sobre um no-script
<rcbdesigner> é uma extensão correto?
<tiagoscd> não conheço
<Rudolf> no-script
<Rudolf> dnt+
<Rudolf> são bons
<Rudolf> mas o noscript pode te deixar bem brabu
<rcbdesigner> tipo?
<Rudolf> rcbdesigner: ele bloqueia scripts nas páginas
<Rudolf> rcbdesigner: nem tudo que vc acessa é ruim
<Rudolf> rcbdesigner: tirar os "falsos positivos" pode ser irritante
<Rudolf> rcbdesigner: só é útil se vc andar muito por sites "sinistros"
<rcbdesigner> imaginei q tivesse um contratempo
<rcbdesigner> rsrsrsrs
<rcbdesigner> vc usa?
<rcbdesigner> cagaioooo quase instalei esse Dev channel for 64-bit Debian/Ubuntu
<rcbdesigner> qd vi que seriam 139mb desisti
<Rudolf> rcbdesigner: usei
<Rudolf> rcbdesigner: parei por me irritar, e não me ser útil já que nem navego tanto assim
<rcbdesigner> saquei
<lsmagalhaes> pessoal
<lsmagalhaes> acabei de dar upgrade no meu ubuntu 12.04, e o flash parou de funcionar
<lsmagalhaes> alguem tem ideia da razão e da solução?
<rcbdesigner> versão estável do chrome tb fica com 134mb no final
<Rudolf> rcbdesigner: bloated
<rcbdesigner> bloated... inchado?
<rcbdesigner> Rudolf:
<Ursinha> stract, :D
<Rudolf> rcbdesigner: rsrsr
<rcbdesigner> qual foi?
<rcbdesigner> ah ta
<sistematico> uhhuhuhuh
<sistematico> Boa noite.
<Rudolf> para quem usar -m state --state no iptables
<Rudolf> ficou obsoleto
<Rudolf> agora é -m conntrack --ctstate
<Rudolf> obviamente tem que ter os modulos
<rcbdesigner> pibarnas:  man
<rcbdesigner> vc ta mau
<rcbdesigner> mal
<pibarnas> nada, tava configurando o irssi.
<rcbdesigner> conseguiu ou ainda vai cair e voltar? rs
<pibarnas> tudo ok já.
<rcbdesigner> vixi youtube de cara nova
<rcbdesigner> rodar irc por terminal né?
<sistematico> rcbdesigner: É.
<rcbdesigner> firecode:  tb ta configurando o irssi?
<rcbdesigner> hum
<rcbdesigner> testando o luna aqui de novo
<rcbdesigner> não sei o q deu no firefox hj
<rcbdesigner> 265mb de memoria
<rcbdesigner> para vc ter ideia to virtualizando o elementary luna no virtualbox e só ta pedindo 95...
<rcbdesigner> firefox só ta o webchat e o face
<rcbdesigner> aff só por trocar a aba foi para 334
<Rudolf> rcbdesigner: flash
<Rudolf> rcbdesigner: utilize o flashblock
<rcbdesigner> extensão?
<Rudolf> rcbdesigner: só carregue aplicações realmente necessárias
<Rudolf> rcbdesigner: isso
<rcbdesigner> indica algum tutorial?
<Rudolf> não
<rcbdesigner> to lendo a descrição dele
<rcbdesigner> mas tipo.. para assistir um video no youtube?
<rcbdesigner> ai clico só no objeto que quero ver e mando desbloquear?
<Rudolf> rcbdesigner: aparece um sinal de play no lugar
<rcbdesigner> blz
<rcbdesigner> vamos ver
<rcbdesigner> a princípio.. não sei se por casa da reinicialização.. baixou bastante
<rcbdesigner> causa*
<rcbdesigner> sistematico:  mais algum?
<rcbdesigner> ainda da um lag na hora de mudar as abas
<Rudolf> rcbdesigner: bad news
<Rudolf> rcbdesigner: htio
<Rudolf> ops
<Rudolf> htop lhe diz o que?
<rcbdesigner> ?
<rcbdesigner> para terminal?
<rcbdesigner> para monitorar o sistema
<rcbdesigner> eu já instalei
<rcbdesigner> se não mengando
<rcbdesigner> me angano*
<Rudolf> use-o
<rcbdesigner> to dando uma lida
<rcbdesigner> mas o caso é q to usando o windows neste momento e virtualizando o OS Elementary
<xGrind> xubuntu 12.10 aqui
<xGrind> ta muito rapido o boot :D
<rcbdesigner> seguindo esse tuto Rudolf  http://www.hardware.com.br/artigos/htop/
<rcbdesigner> xGrind:  ta emulando?
<rcbdesigner> digo.. ta virtuando?
<xGrind> atualizei mesmo. coloquei no lugar do 12.04
<rcbdesigner> ou lascou em dual-boot?
<rcbdesigner> ... então tá
<rcbdesigner> mas vc tem mais de um pc?
<xGrind> só esse mesmo
<rcbdesigner> faz backup coisa e tal ou foi de vez?
<xGrind> semana que vem ja sai a versao final. então vai ser a mesma coisa
<xGrind> nem fiz backup de nada :D
<xGrind> o sistema inteiro ta rapido o/
<rcbdesigner> q bom o/
<rcbdesigner> não quer testar o  Elementary Luna tb?
<xGrind> aff. tiraram o synaptic
<rcbdesigner> não tinha nem no 12.04
<xGrind> no xubuntu 12.04 tinha
<rcbdesigner> vc fala numa versão beta do 12.10 chegou a ter?
<rcbdesigner> =/
<rcbdesigner> acho q justamente por ser beta tiraram
<rcbdesigner> mas seria bom botar na versão final
<Rudolf> sistematico: sabe tipo de dado para hora em oracle (date ou timestamp)?
<rcbdesigner> cacildis.. firefox apelando de novo..
<xGrind> oq aconteceu com o firefox?
<rcbdesigner> exigindo 353mb de ram
<rcbdesigner> botei a extensão flashblock q o Rudolf  indicou a principio tava de boa.. mas acho q por causa da reinicialização
<rcbdesigner> to lendo sobre outra extensão BarTab
<rcbdesigner> aqui o artigo http://www.tecmundo.com.br/memoria/4312-firefox-como-diminuir-a-quantidade-de-memoria-utilizada-pelo-navegador.htm
<Rudolf> dormir
<Rudolf> fuiz
<rcbdesigner> testar aqui
<MarconM> sistematico: kernel
<MarconM> \o
<MarconM> xispirito_off: acorda
<kernel> MarconM, ae meu querido
<kernel> tou instalando as paradas
<kernel> no openbox
<fazendo`comida`e> kero
<fazendo`comida`e> namorarrr
<fazendo`comida`e> a noite inteira
<fazendo`comida`e> tirar sua roupa
<kernel> @_@
<xGrind> fazendo`comida`e, entao faz isso fora do canal. -.-'
<xGrind> kernel, xubuntu 12.10 aki
<xGrind> :D
<xGrind> boot ta muito rapido
<kernel> xGrind, quantos segundos?
<xGrind> sei la. sei q ta muito rapido
<kernel> eu instalei o Freebsd 9.0 com openbox
<xGrind> acho q uns 2segundos
<kernel> o meu Archlinux com systemd é uns 5s
<kernel> vixe
<kernel> 2s é fods o.O
<xGrind> é q coloquei pra colocar senha no lightdm. mas se tirasse, ia entrar na hora
<xGrind> tem a tela la de carregamento. vai pra ele, e ja pula pro lightm
<kernel> tou editando o painel do openbox
<kernel> e adicionando uns aplicativos
<xGrind> estou aqui atualizando o sistema. teve mais de 400 atualizações, daqui a pouco vejo se está ainda mais rápido :D
<rcbdesigner> rapaz..
<rcbdesigner> deve ter alguma coisa nesse programa minimem
<lucas> boa noite
<MarconM> lucas: boa noite
 * J_itto boa noite
<MarconM> boa noite
<rcbdesigner> tentando fazer milagre para diminuir o uso de memoria nesse windows 7
<rcbdesigner> xGrind:  vc particionou normal para poder fazer o upgrade?
<rcbdesigner> raiz.. home.. swap..
<xGrind> rcbdesigner, deixei do jeito que estava mesmo. / , /home e swap
<rcbdesigner> e vc fez o upgrade por um pendrive ou pelo propios SO?
<rcbdesigner> xGrind: sair aqui
<rcbdesigner> flw
<xGrind> flws o/
<rcbdesigner> xGrind:  só me responde se foi pelo proprio SO ou por um pendrive
<rcbdesigner> depois me responde
<rcbdesigner> fui
<Matheus_Cavalho> boa noite a todos
<beto> boa noite
<beto> alguem ai de boa para tc
<sistematico> Esse frigg é curioso né?
<sistematico> qq quer saber o que agente tá usando?
<sistematico> Bom dia.
<Fisico> Rudolf: ^^
<Rudolf> Fisico: bom dia
<Fisico> Rudolf: bom dia
<pauloolhos> ola
<pauloolhos> bom dia a todos
<Rudolf> dia
<Danniel-Lara> bom dia a todos
<Matheus_Cavalho> boooom dia povo
<alvaro_> Alguem está conseguindo atualizar o Flash, no Firefox 16 ?
<ibere_fernandes> bom dia srs ubunteros! vou instalar o ubuntu 12.04.1 em dual boot com win7 num HDD de 500gb pq estou pretendendo migrar aos poucos para ubuntu. já uso Lubuntu sozinho em outra máquina. qual o tamanho ideal de particoes q vcs sugerem?
<Matheus_Cavalho> ibere
<Matheus_Cavalho> depende muito pra que vc quer usar cara
<Matheus_Cavalho> eu uso meu para trabalhar, estudar e pessoal
<Matheus_Cavalho> tenho 320 no note e não tenho nem metade ocupado
<ibere_fernandes> pretendo migrar do win7 para o ubuntu até chegar ao ponto de não precisar mais do win7. sou usuário de office, muita leitura e marcacao/anotacao de pdfs e internet.
<ibere_fernandes> e ah, pretendo deixar uma particao de /swap com 2gb, /home separado para facilitar upgrades e a dúvida é qto deixar para o sistema em dev/sda1
<Matheus_Cavalho> cara...tranquilamente metade do HD da
<ibere_fernandes> sim, foi o q imaginei, mas dos 250gb, qto deixo para o sistema? vai ficar 250gb divididos em 2gb para swap, x gb para /home  e x gb para /dev/sda1 (o sistema)
<Matheus_Cavalho> cara...
<Matheus_Cavalho> na raiz eu tenho 20GB
<Matheus_Cavalho> 4 de swap
<Matheus_Cavalho> e o resto no home
<ibere_fernandes> nossa.. "só" 20gb na raiz... curioso.
<Matheus_Cavalho> sim...pq no note não uso muita coisa
<Matheus_Cavalho> mas no de casa tenho  50gb de raiz 8 no swap e o resto de home (hd de 500)
<ivanslip> bom dia gente, tudo bom?
<liberie> bom dia
<Matheus_Cavalho> buenas
<ibere_fernandes> bom, obrigado pela ajuda matheus! tenha uma ótima semana!
<Matheus_Cavalho> opa...igualmente cara
<Matheus_Cavalho> e quando precisar estamos sempre aqui
<ibere_fernandes> ;-)
<ivanslip> Pessoal, como faço pra habilitar a webcam?
<ivanslip> to usando o ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<Matheus_Cavalho> ivan
<Matheus_Cavalho> aqui reconhece automatico
<Matheus_Cavalho> que versão do ubuntu vc ta usando?
<liberie> ivanslip: da um lsusb e me passa o id dessa cemera
<Rudolf> liberie: está tentando utilizar a camera por onde?
<Rudolf> liberie: pode ser que ela já esteja funcionando e o software que não a reconheça
<liberie> Rudolf: eu nao , estou tentando responder o ivanslip
<ivanslip> vou procura isso aki
<liberie> ;)
<ivanslip> pessoal, eu agradeço, mas tao me chamando aqui, volto daki a pouco
<Rudolf> liberie: ops, malz
<liberie> blz posta o ID da camera
<liberie> ai podemos ver se tem suporte ou nao no kernel
<Peste_Bubonica> link da gvt nao consegue mandar um arquivo de 1MB via ssh
<Peste_Bubonica> e nego pergunta pq o serviço de nfe nao funciona bem
<Peste_Bubonica> nem o pai galo trabalha desse jeito
<Peste_Bubonica> nem o Mister M consegue montar soluções assim
<liberie> scp voce quer dizer ?
<Rudolf> liberie: scp == ssh
<liberie> nao
<alvaro_> Rudof, no firefox 16 existe a atualização do Flash Plugin ou não?
<liberie> secure copy usa os mecanismos de autenticacao do ssh
<liberie> mas nao e a mesma coisa propriamente dita
<alvaro_> * Rudolf
<Peste_Bubonica> liberie, obiviamente nao é a mesma coisa. mas ele usa todos os mecanismos de autenticacao e transmissao, criptografia, além de rodar dentro do mesmo daemon
<liberie> :)
<liberie> muita perca de pacotes na gvt do seu cliente ?
<Rudolf> liberie: ai ai
<Rudolf> liberie: é igual falar que fusca não é gol
<ivanslip> eae pessoal
<Rudolf> ivanslip: uhulllll
<ivanslip> achei aki o modelo da webcam
<liberie> e ae ivanslip
<Rudolf> ivanslip: uhulllll
<liberie> mas fusca e gol ?
<liberie> e olha que o feriado so inicia na sexta ;)
<Rudolf> liberie: ambos são carros
<ivanslip> SCB 1100N
<Rudolf> heuehiuehieuhei
<Rudolf> ivanslip: como sabe que sua camera não funciona?
<Rudolf> alvaro_: não
<liberie> ivanslip: passando o ID e mais facil ;)
<ivanslip> como que olha o ID
<ivanslip> eu tentei pelo facebook
<ivanslip> [to logado no win agora]
<Rudolf> ivanslip: tente pelo software cheese
<Rudolf> ivanslip: aeeeeee
<Rudolf> ivanslip: boa idéia
<Rudolf> voltar ao trabalho
<alvaro_> :(
<liberie> lsusb
<ivanslip> é o id do hardware
<ivanslip> to on pelo windows 7 aki agora, precisei de usar ele aki
<ivanslip> ai lembrei desse detalhe da web cam ontem
<MarconM> bom dia
<ivanslip> notei uma outra coisa no Ubu tbm, ele consome muito mais bateria
<liberie> testou em algum app sua camera ?
<liberie> como por exemplo skype
<MarconM> Rudolf: \o
<liberie> bem quanto a bateria e complicado mesmo
<liberie> por padrao consome bastante
<ivanslip> ainda num consegui tempo nao
<ivanslip> nossa
<ivanslip> que foda
<Rudolf> ivanslip: o problema da bateria é suporte
<Rudolf> ivanslip: desencane
<liberie> mas nada que alguns ajustes nao minimizem
<ivanslip> tipo é 1h45 no ubu, e o win da 3h
<Rudolf> ivanslip: sim, é normal
<ivanslip> noh, que tenso, rsrsrs
<liberie> usa o powertop
<liberie> e da uma olhada o que anda dando wake no seu processador
<liberie> e tem varias dicas como minimizar e melhorar o consumo
<liberie> cada 'causo'e um 'causo'
<liberie> se for placa hibrida entao ai .......
<ivanslip> vou reiniciar o pc e muda
<ivanslip> eu to usando um I5 2450M
<Peste_Bubonica> liberie, nuss. ta uma disgraça aquilo
<liberie> nesse caso o processador nao tem muito haver
<Peste_Bubonica> tentei subir uma alteração no software
<Peste_Bubonica> que merda
<liberie> Peste_Bubonica: tive um problema por meses desde que voltei a o BR
<liberie> com a Oi
<Peste_Bubonica> liberie, problemas com a OI é normal
<Peste_Bubonica> :)
<liberie> me instalaram um link de 2mb
<Peste_Bubonica> vá se acostumando
<Peste_Bubonica> liberie, ADSL telefônica?
<ivanslip> vou ver aki qual é a placa
<liberie> pois nao tinha disponibilidade tecnica (moro a 2KM da DSLAM)
<Peste_Bubonica> liberie, vixi
<Peste_Bubonica> ta no sal
<Peste_Bubonica> liberie, eu comprei 8
<Peste_Bubonica> instalaram 2
<liberie> semana passada me subiram para 5
<Peste_Bubonica> aí me disseram q nao iam poder cumprir o que eu tinha contratado
<liberie> bem a conexao agora e outra
<liberie> antes era um tal de 200ms de icmp echo com o google.com.br (.BR)
<liberie> agora caiu para 80ms no maximo
<liberie> e perca de pacotes que ficavam na faixa de 3% agora ta 0 desde a semana passada
<liberie> o modem e o mesmo os cabos sao o mesmo a CONEXAO na DSLAM e a mesma
<liberie> traduzindo o QoS dele em links baixos e literalmente lesando mesmo o consumidor :(
<liberie> pois problema tecnico nao e mesmo.
<ivanslip> Intel Mobile Express Chipset SATA AHCI Controller
<liberie> nao e lspci amigo
<liberie> ;)
<liberie> e lsusb e antes disso testa no skype ou qualquer outro programa que use a cam
<liberie> e confirma que nao funciona
<ivanslip> nao nao, essa é a placa mae
<Peste_Bubonica> liberie, os caras sao malditos
<Peste_Bubonica> liberie, nao tem concorrencia
<liberie> interior de PE nao mesmo :(
<liberie> ivanslip: isso nao e uma placa mae
<liberie> e sim uma controladora SATA
<ivanslip> noh, que merda
<ivanslip> a placa mae ta com nome desconhecido
<Rudolf> heuheiuehieu
<liberie> ivanslip: dmidecode | more
<ivanslip> Pessoal, vlw aki
<ivanslip> vou ter que ir pra casa, daki a pouco testo essas paradas direitinho
<ivanslip> to sem fonte aki e a bateria ta com pouca
<ivanslip> t+ vlw
<rony> como direciono mensagem pra alguem aqui??
<galvao> rony, vc escreve o nome da pessoa
<liberie> rony: /msg nickdapessoa minhamensagem
<rony> liberie vlw
<liberie> :)
<liberie> arghhhh terminal setado errado acaba com meu weechat
<liberie> vou arrumar isso aqui
<rsser> alguma pergunta?
<rsser> alguem com dúvida?
<rsser> algum problema para ser resolvido?
<liberie> rsser: se aparecer eles perguntam ;)
<liberie> mas se alguem souber o numero premiado da proxima megasena
<liberie> eu agradeco
<Rudolf> rony: cuidado, nem todos aceitam pvt, e podem te ignorar
<pibarnas> só os que usam foresight linux.
<rsser> liberie, tah falando sério?
<rsser> se eu falar os números tu joga?
<liberie> jogo agora nada de rachar depois :)
<rsser> liberie, eu falarei os números com uma condição, o prêmio é de 6 000 000, certo
<Celso> se alguem falar os numeros eu ja faço o jogo aqui
<rsser> eu quero que vc invista 5% do prêmio em algum projeto de software livre e que me dê 0,2% do prêmio
<Celso> dou 10%
<rsser> eu não quero 10%
<Celso> sim
<rsser> só 0,2%
<Celso> aproveita que estou na loterica
<Celso> :)
<rsser> então tá, deixa eu pegar minhas paradas aqui, no mínimo vai dar uma quadra, Celso
<Celso> 22 milhões
<rsser> olha o compromisso hein?
<Celso> rsser: capricha
<Celso> sim
<rsser> tem que investir 5% do prêmio em software livres e me dar 0,2%
<Celso> salva o bate papo
<rsser> okay
<Celso> serve como prova que participa do joogo
<rsser> okay
<Celso> minha loterica fica em Botucatu
<Celso> sair no site da caixa que o ganhador é de Botucatu ja piode sair pulando
<Celso> pode
<Rudolf> hey dudes
<Rudolf> muito offtopic hein
<Celso> ok
<rsser> ok
<rsser> olhem seus pvt, Celso e liberie
<Celso> ok
<Ursinha> liberie, uia :)
<Ursinha> e ai? :)
<rsser> Ursinha, coloca no topico ai
<rsser> ganhadores da mega-sena terão que investir 5% do premio em software livre
<rsser> :D
<Ursinha> lol
<rsser> não toh brincando
<rsser> eu dei o numero ganhador
<Ursinha> como assim?
<liberie> Ursinha: ola
<liberie> tudo bem
<liberie> quanto tempo
<rsser> Ursinha, eh que estou com sorte hoje, mandei os numeros pro Celso e o liberie
<rsser> :D
<liberie> agora se nao sair rsser
<rsser> se não sair, não saiu
<rsser> ehehe
<rsser> tem o risco, neh?
<rsser> :D
<rsser> o risco eh de 2 reais
<Rudolf> heuheiuehiuheiueh
<Rudolf> lá vem o golpe
<Celso> jogo feito http://imagebin.org/231510
<rsser> legal, Celso
<rsser> Ursinha, topico, gatinha
<rsser> LoL
<rsser> bote no topic
<Ursinha> rsser, primeiro que não sou gatinha, segundo que não tem motivo pra por no topico :)
<Ursinha> rsser, vc é vidente ou algo assim? :P
<rsser> hei, perai, eu não disse que vc eh MINHA gatinha
<rsser> eu disse gatinha, só isso
<Ursinha> eu sou ursinha, não gatinha :)
<rsser> okay, canhaozinho!
<rsser> hehe
<rsser> chega de brincadeira
<Ursinha> rsser, é bom
<rsser> Ursinha, eh que o prêmio vai beneficiar a comunidade
<tiagoscd> rsser, be respectful please
<tiagoscd> hehe
<rsser> yep, tiagoscd
<tiagoscd> ^^
<rsser> tiagoscd, ela sabe que a brincadeira acabou!
<rsser> Celso, o risco será compartilhado, se não houver premiação tu me dá sua conta que será depositado 1 real
<tiagoscd> é que as vezes as brincadeiras podem ofender as pessoas, hehe
<Celso> hahaha
<Celso> nem precisa
<rsser> okay, tiagoscd
<rsser> tiagoscd, se mulher se ofendesse tao fácil assim, elas não se envolveriam com homens certamente
<rsser> pvt me
<sistematico> huhuhuhuhuhu
<sistematico> Joselito mode on.
<tiagoscd> rsser, não é só por que é mulher que precisa tolerar as coisas que os homens dizem. mas assim, se puder só toma cuidado com as palavras; sei que provavelmente sua intenção não foi essa, então só isso que queria dizer :)
<Ursinha> to meio acostumada já, essas coisas passam :)
<Rudolf> é só eu ter que trabalhar um minuto que vira esbornia
<Ursinha> hggdh, bom dia :)
<Ursinha> lol
<Ursinha> Rudolf, bem vindo a minha vida!
<Rudolf> Ursinha: rsrsrsr
<Rudolf> Ursinha: por isso to aqui pra ajudar
<Ursinha> Rudolf, ^^
<Rudolf> Ursinha: o que quer dizer ^^ ?
<Rudolf> Ursinha: o Fisico faz isso todo dia
<Rudolf> Ursinha: e não sei do que se trata
<Ursinha> Rudolf, é tipo uma carinha com os olhos fechados
<Ursinha> ^^
<Ursinha> em contentamento
<Ursinha> consegue ver?
<Rudolf> Ursinha: vão te chamar de gatinha
<Ursinha> isso são olhos, não orelhas!
<Ursinha> pessoal não tem imaginação :P
<Ursinha> (brincadeira)
<rsser> eh, tensao total, Celso
<detinho> Bom dia pessoal.
<detinho> ontem fui testar o HDMI do note e o som não saía. Fiz umas mudanças no perfil de hardware para testar
<detinho> porém agora não sai mais o som no alto falante do note
<detinho> alguém tem alguma dica?
<sistematico> Ursinha: Concordo não.
<Ursinha> sistematico, com o que?
<sistematico> Ursinha: Eu faço assim ^^quando quero que leiam acima.
<sistematico> haiehaieuaheiaeuaehiae
<Ursinha> sistematico, hauhauha :) pra isso eu uso um só
<Ursinha> ^
<sistematico> uhuhuhu
<Ursinha> mas concordo que dá margem
<Rudolf> detinho: vc precisa redirecionar pelo alsa
<Rudolf> detinho: alguns sofwares fazem isso
<Rudolf> detinho: eu utilizo o mplayer
<Rudolf> detinho: mplayer -ao alsa:device=HDMI arquivo.mp3 (por exemplo)
<Rudolf> detinho: você pode utilizar a identificação numérica caso HDMI não funcione
<Rudolf> detinho: mplayer -ao alsa:device=hw=HDMI arquivo.mp3 (por exemplo)
<Rudolf> detinho: aplay -L
<Rudolf> detinho: te mostra a numeração
<Rudolf> detinho: faltou um hw ali no meio
<detinho> então Rudolf, estou usando o player default que é o totem... estava td ok no falante do note
<detinho> agora não sai mais
<detinho> já até desconectei o hdmi
<rsser> poxa, pedio o rango e mandaram galinha! Que coisa lastimável!
<rsser> detinho, nesse meio tempo tu atualizou algum pacote?
<detinho> rsser: não
<rsser> eh tao bom, qdo as coisas rodam redondo!
<hggdh> Ursinha: um belo, se possível, dia para ti
<Rudolf> detinho: não uso totem
<Rudolf> detinho: mas se parou, dê uma olhada no mplayer
<sistematico> Igual ao mestre Yoda falando está você.
<detinho> Rudolf: vou fazer um teste
<sistematico> uhuhuh
<detinho> Rudolf: mesma coisa
<ivanvsn> eae rudolf?
<detinho> Rudolf: entrei no alsamixer, e está tudo no máximo
<detinho> Rudolf: vou dar uma de windows e reiniciar
<ivanvsn> rsrsrs
<ivanvsn> qual o nome do prog pra testar a webcam, mesmo?
<tiagoscd> ivanvsn, cheese
<tiagoscd> =)
<ivanvsn> vou instalar ele aki
<ivanvsn> pelo sudo mesmo, dá?
<tiagoscd> dá também
<tiagoscd> via Central de programas também é válido :)
<detinho> Rudolf, rsser: só pra constar, reiniciei e voltou ao normal... muito estranho
<detinho> Rudolf, rsser: valeu
<rsser> detinho, eu odeio esse tipo de coisa
<ivanvsn> o linux num precisa ficar reiniciando pra aplicar alterações e tals, nao né?
<rsser> aí ficamos sem saber o que ocasiona
<rsser> ai o problema vai se repetir
<rsser> detinho, tente abrir o mplayer
<rsser> e possivel que algum programa esteja fazendo carga de alguma lib e sobrescrevendo alguma config
<ivanvsn> pelo cheese a cam funfo direitinho
<tiagoscd> ivanvsn, precisa reiniciar não
<ivanvsn> ^
<ivanvsn> ^^
<rsser> tiagoscd, mas precisa algumas vezes restartar módulos
<rsser> claro que eh mais fácil reiniciar do ficar fuçando o sistema e reiniciar tais módulos!
<ivanvsn> é normal o pc esquentar um pouco mais?
<tiagoscd> rsser, geralmente quando você instala ele já recarrega tudo que você precisa; a única exceção que lembro é o kernel
<tiagoscd> talvez a Ursinha conheça mais alguma situação
<tiagoscd> vou almoçar por aqui
<tiagoscd> :-)
<tiagoscd> até daqui a pouco
<Ursinha> deixa ler o backlog
<ivanvsn> ate mais
<felipealmeida> Yellow
<tiagoscd> ivanvsn, o/
<rsser> nada, tiagoscd
<rsser> a rede por exemplo eh algo que vc tem que reiniciar pra pegar as configurações depois de uma mudança
<ivanvsn> como que eu acesso as configuraçoes do Pidgin?
<rsser> Celso, a namorada brigou justamente hoje, qdo ficarei 0,2% mais rico!
<rsser> heheeh
<rsser> sorte no jogo, azar no amor
<rsser> vamos ver se confirma isso hj
<rsser> LOl
<ThiagoNalli> Alguem sabe se o canal #ubuntu-br-sp ainda esta ativo?
<rsser> ThiagoNalli, acho que não
<ThiagoNalli> Faz muito tempo que não vejo mais ninguem on-line por lá rsser
<rsser> entendo
<rsser> é, o centro de comando ubuntu do brasil é neste canal
<rsser> pena que os participantes mais ativos foram embora!
<rsser> pelo menos, a boa parte
<rsser> há muita gente que contribua e está por aqui
<ThiagoNalli> Entendi
<ThiagoNalli> Vejo que muita coisa no Brasil esta meio parada, fui ler o wiki de documentação
<tiagoscd> voltei :)
<ThiagoNalli> e esta parado na versão 6.06
<tiagoscd> ThiagoNalli, o wiki logo teremos novidades
<tiagoscd> :-)
<ThiagoNalli> tiagoscd, opa, isso é uma noticia boa.
<rsser> quem trabalha na wiki, tiagoscd
<ivanslip> alguem usa o pidgin por ai?
<Daekdroom> Eu uso.
<ThiagoNalli> Se clicar em modificações recentes, verá que esta lotando de spam na wiki
<ThiagoNalli> ivanslip, eu uso para o gtalk
<tiagoscd> ThiagoNalli  rsser trabalha quem quiser, sob orientação do time de documentação
<ivanslip> tem como salvar a lista de salas?
<Daekdroom> Nunca usei pidgin para IRC
<ivanslip> to querendo usar ele pra o irc
<ThiagoNalli> uso o xchat para o irc
<ivanslip> quer dizer, já estou usando, mas quero salvar a pasta
<tiagoscd> http://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-br-doc
<ThiagoNalli> valeu tiagoscd
<ThiagoNalli> Atualmente estou junto com outros integrantes da lista, levantar (Deixar mais ativo) o Ubuntu-BR-SP
<ThiagoNalli> Ops, tentando Levantar rsrsrs
<ThiagoNalli> Alguem usa o Driver da AMD Radeon HD 4200 Series?
<rsser> eu não, ThiagoNalli
<rsser> mas diga qual é o problema
<Rudolf> ThiagoNalli: deus te ajude
<rsser> Rudolf ?
<rsser> (:-X
<Rudolf> !?
<ThiagoNalli> rsser, é que após instalação dos modulos fglrx o Splash screen não aparece no boot
<ThiagoNalli> vi já solução em vários fóruns, mas queria saber por que habilitar modulo uvesafb ao invez de fglrx
<ThiagoNalli> dentro do /etc/initramfs-tools/modules
<Rudolf> ThiagoNalli: pq o fglrx não é suportado no boot
<rsser> pergunta nivel advance 1
<Rudolf> ThiagoNalli: mesma coisa nvidia
<rsser> foge do meu escopo, ThiagoNalli
<Rudolf> ThiagoNalli: não suporta o frame buffer console
<Rudolf> ThiagoNalli: coisa de driver proprietário
<ThiagoNalli> Rudolf, então é obrigatório mesmo usar o uvesafb?
<Rudolf> ThiagoNalli: se vc quiser frame buffer screen no boot é "obrigatório"
<Sorentto> E ai gente boa... Hoje é quinta... kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk (pelo menos por aqui)
<kernel> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKhSKE3FkDA
<kernel> PRA QUEM DIZ QUE O LULA É UM BOM PRESIDENTE
<kernel> KKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
<zanin> só nao grite por favor
<Rudolf> kernel: off topic
<kernel> :/
<Rudolf> kernel: sem campanha politica aqui champs
<ThiagoNalli> Rudolf,  obrigado pela dica, estou fazendo aqui
<kernel> nao tou apoiando ninguem!
<ThiagoNalli> embora eu goste mais do modo texto no boot do que splash...rsrrs
<Rudolf> detesto splash ou X automatico
<ThiagoNalli> Gosto do modo como o CentOS Carrega, o Boot texto dele é bonitinho :)
<Rudolf> ThiagoNalli: framebuffer
<Rudolf> ThiagoNalli: sem splash
<rsser> putz
<ThiagoNalli> Rudolf,  no grub tirei opção splash e quiet
<rsser> eu gosto do splash
<rsser> mas seria legal algo mais sofisticado
<rsser> uma mistura de splash com as linhas de textos mostrando cargas do sistema
<rsser> uma sistema misto
<Rudolf> rsser: já existe, basta configurar
<rsser> deixe-me ver então
<rsser> não achei, Rudolf
<rsser> soh a mudança do modo gráfico pro modo texto
<rsser> eu quero juntar os dois
<rsser> modo texto eh fodo, pq pode dar pau em mtas placas
<rsser> como foi o caso do ThiagoNalli
<ThiagoNalli> Rudolf, vc diz esse de "configurar" retirar o Splash e deixar apenas text no grub.default?
<rsser> ThiagoNalli, http://www.linuxmint.com.br/forum/t-1446/resolvido-grub2-como-configurar-boot-splash-para-modo-texto.html
<Rudolf> rsser: modo grafico da pau, modo texto não
<Rudolf> ThiagoNalli: é possível combinar os dois
<Rudolf> ThiagoNalli: texto acima do splash
<Rudolf> ThiagoNalli: ou o splash reproduzindo o texto
<Rudolf> ThiagoNalli: pura firula na minha opnião
<Rudolf> ThiagoNalli: mas é do gosto
<rsser>  nunca tive problema com o modo grafico, Rudolf
<rsser> mas já com o framebuffer sim
<Rudolf> rsser: fail pra vc
<ThiagoNalli> Rudolf,  vou tentar achar algo que explique isso que falou de combinar o texto por cima do Splash. Acho que ia ficar legal :)
<ThiagoNalli> Rudolf, o Link que mandou é òtimo
<Rudolf> ThiagoNalli: o rsser
<rsser> eu tb acho que ia ficar legal, ThiagoNalli
<rsser> bora fazer a parada
<rsser> enquanto o splash mostra o icone do dispositivo, ele mostra em baixo que drivers tao sendo carregado
<ThiagoNalli> Opa, Foi Mal, OBrigado rsser  rsrsrs
<ThiagoNalli> E onde acho um how-to sobre isso rsser ? Bo Texto + Splash?
<Rudolf> ThiagoNalli: google
<rsser> cara, vamos ter que começar do zero, cara
<rsser> to do it from scratch
<ThiagoNalli> Rudolf,  já estou com umas 7 Abas no Chromiun de artigos do Google..hahaha
<Rudolf> ThiagoNalli: foco
<ThiagoNalli> rsser, vou reiniciar aqui para ver no que deu
<rsser> okay, ThiagoNalli
<rsser> kd o thiagonalli?
<rsser> Rudolf, será que com o plymouth-theme-text roda?
<Rudolf> rsser: dizem que sm
<Rudolf> rsser: mas nessa área só vi, nunca fiz
<rsser> okay
<rsser> bora criar, Rudolf
<rsser> tah na hora de bater o pó das mãos
<rsser> e colocar a coisa pra funcionar
<ThiagoNalli> rsser, o boot foi em modo texto..rsrsrs Agora to pesquisando sobre o Texto sobre Splash
<ThiagoNalli> rsser, ainda esta por ai? rsrs
<rsser> ThiagoNalli, estou
<rsser> cara, eu achei alguma coisa na area
<rsser> toh testando aki
<ThiagoNalli> se tiver link só mandar, vi algo sobre plymounth
<rony> Curso de Ruby http://goo.gl/RfqZG
<rony> Ruby é lindo
<Ursinha> python é mais ^^
<Rudolf> Ursinha: tri-legal
<rony> Ursinha huahuahuahua FLAMES!
<Ursinha> rony, hahahaha :) na verdade é que o pessoal sabe que eu gosto de python e sempre falo que python é lindo :)
<Rudolf> Ursinha: apenas um comentário né
<rsser> ThiagoNalli, olhe isso daki
<rsser> ThiagoNalli, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vn-2hqD_tSg
<rsser> cara, fantastico
<rsser> jah toh fazendo aqui
<rsser> caraca, os os packages da traducao tah sempre lentos de verificar no apt-get update
<rsser> que coisa
<rony> Ursinha tranquilo então ><
<ThiagoNalli> rsser,  to vendo o video
<Matheus_Cavalho> é nessas horas que vale a pena____das 8 matéria 6 gabaritadas e 2 com 9.5 *-*
<rsser> blz, ThiagoNalli
<rsser> o duro vai ser qdo for trabalhar e pensar: "merda, de que adiantou eu ter estudado tanto!"
<rsser> o curriculo das faculs eh desencontrado demais com o mercado de trabalho
<Rudolf> Matheus_Cavalho: tipo?
<ThiagoNalli> hahahaaha
<Rudolf> rsser: para de falar abobrinha um pouco
<Rudolf> rsser: se quer curriculo para mercado de trabalho faça aqueles de dois anos
<Rudolf> rsser: faculdade é para te formar científicamente E para o mercado de trabalho
<Rudolf> rsser: é para te abrir a cabeça
<Rudolf> rsser: não quer dizer que vc vai viver daquilo
<Rudolf> rsser: mas é algo que vc TEM que pelo menos ter visto
<ThiagoNalli> BOm, Fiz 6 Faculdades, nunca passei do 1º Semestre
<Rudolf> rsser: visão limitada e simplista essa de achar que conteúdo curricular é ver mercado de trabalho apenas
<Rudolf> rsser: por isso que nosso querido país não desenvolve tecnologia
<Rudolf> rsser: mentes limitadas
<ThiagoNalli> atualmente tenho 2º Grau, Ganho mais que um cara Pós-Graduado, e todos de minha equipe tem Faculdade, só eu que não
<Rudolf> rsser: "vamos comprar dos gringos
<rsser> Rudolf, eu sempre defendi que universidades eh pra aqueles que gostam de pensar e quer se desenvolver a sua arte de pensar.
<rsser> o duro eh que o cara entra na facul e espera curso técnico
<rsser> ae se ferra mesmo!
<Rudolf> sim
<Rudolf> TEM QUE SE FERRAR
<Matheus_Cavalho> Sistemas Operacionais = Gabaritado / Lógica e Algoritmo = Gabaritado / Laboratório de Informatica = Gabaritado / Montagem e Manutenção de Computadores = Gabaritado / Matemática = Gabaritado / Iniciação a Banco de Dados = Gabaritado / Relações humanas = 9.5 / Portugues = 9.5
<Matheus_Cavalho> assim rudolf
<ThiagoNalli> Rudolf, Faculade para pensar? Só Sociologia, Filosofia, Historia, exatas sai muito cabeça oca
<rsser> no brasil, eh um verdadeiro disperdício  tantas univs pra quem quer curso tecnico
<Rudolf> Matheus_Cavalho: tu precisa melhorar suas relações humanas máquina
<rsser> eu tenho uns 5  amigos que fizeram ciencia da computacao e trabalham como tecnicos
<rsser> desperdício!
<Matheus_Cavalho> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> rsser: é, conheço essas peças
<ThiagoNalli> Eu Gosto de Extas e Humanas :)
<rsser> mas empresas tb querem esse tipo de gente. É raro ver alguem que formou-se como cientista da computação trabalhando de acordo com sua formação neste pais, Rudolf
<rsser> por isso que continuamos soh copiando as receitas
<rsser> dos outros
<ThiagoNalli> Descupe dizer, mas muitos Brasileiros não dão o minimo valor ao seu Pais
<Matheus_Cavalho> sabe tchu ru ru ru
<Matheus_Cavalho> fico louco pra te veeeeeeeerrrrrr
<Matheus_Cavalho> ouiéééé
<ThiagoNalli> Se forma, é inteligênte, mas ao descrever oq ue sabe só escreve em inglês, ou seja, só para Gringo ver
<rsser> ThiagoNalli, nesse ponto não há o que argumentar
<Ursinha> ThiagoNalli, concordo plenamente :)
<rsser> o inglês é básico
<rsser> o problema é que o brasileiro aprende mal a língua
<Ursinha> ThiagoNalli, muitos brasileiros não dão valor a seu pais mesmo
<Matheus_Cavalho> ingreis é legau =D
<ThiagoNalli> Ursinha, por exemplo acessei seu blog e fechei :( Tudo em Inglês :(
<rsser> deviamos aprender com os sul coreanos, lah mta gente aprende a falar realmente em ingles
<Ursinha> ThiagoNalli, eu tenho o blog-br
<Matheus_Cavalho> Ursinha...qual teu blog?
<ThiagoNalli> Mas nossa lingua rsser não é inglês, é Portugues
<Ursinha> ThiagoNalli, mas não escrevo nos dois há muito tempo igualmente :(
<rsser> sim, ThiagoNalli
<Ursinha> ThiagoNalli, mas isso nao tem nada a ver com não dar valor pro pais :)
<ThiagoNalli> devemos aprender Português, escrever português, dai se gringo quiser tutorias, how-to nosso, aprendam nossa lingua
<Ursinha> ThiagoNalli, o Ubuntu é um projeto global, eu escrevo em ingles também pra atingir o maior numero de pessoas possivel
<rsser> cara, aprender outra lingua nos enriquece, claro que não toh falando pra esquecermos de nossa língua materna ou valorizar outra
<rsser> só digo que aprender outra língua nos abre os horizontes
<Ursinha> Matheus_Cavalho, tem o ursinha.net/blog e o ursinha.net/blog-br
<rsser> ThiagoNalli, não dah pra competir
<Ursinha> é muita ingenuidade achar que a melhor coisa é não falar outra lingua senão a sua materna pq vai estar empobrecendo seu pais... é o que eu acho
<ThiagoNalli> rsser, depende... Ao ir para o EUA vc precisa do básico em inglês, eles quando vem ao Brasil acha que falamos espanhol
<rsser> viu o que aconteceu com os japas?
<rsser> lah eles valorizam a lingua deles acima de tudo
<rsser> tudo que entra no pais eh traduzido pro jp
<rsser> há leis duras lah pro uso da lingua
<ThiagoNalli> Sim rsser Japones é um belo exeplo
<rsser> e mesmo assim o inglês na escola é obrigatório
<felipealmeida> Assistir filme dublado é ruim demais
<Matheus_Cavalho> NÃO MESMO
<rsser> eles não exigem que pessoas aprendam o jp, eles escrevem em inglês qdo precisam se comunicar com pessoas de outros paises
<Ursinha> felipealmeida, depende, nossas dublagens são as melhores do mundo
<Matheus_Cavalho> não é tudo que entra no japão é traduzido
<Ursinha> tem uns filmes que valem ver pela dublagem :)
<felipealmeida> Pra você ver, e ainda é uma bosta
<Matheus_Cavalho> INFORMAÇÃO FAIL
<Ursinha> tem até palavras em japones que são meio inglesadas...
<ThiagoNalli> Ursinha, o blog BR não abre :(
<Matheus_Cavalho> no japão tem MUIIIIIIIIIITA coisa em INGLES
<Matheus_Cavalho> os eletronicos 80% são em ingles
<Ursinha> ThiagoNalli, xi, o que houve?
<Matheus_Cavalho> verdade ursula...o blog-br não abre
<Ursinha> argh... spammers malditos
<Ursinha> vou ver aqui, obrigada por avisar... os dois blogs tão abandonados, acho que não nasci pra blogar
<Matheus_Cavalho> vou pegar + um café...quem ai aceita?
<ThiagoNalli> Ursinha, fica apenas página em branco. como um HTML vazio sabe? Já o Inglês ta indo
<Matheus_Cavalho> sim
<ThiagoNalli> Matheus_Cavalho, o meu é forte e com pouco açucar por favor rsrsrs
<Ursinha> ThiagoNalli, to vendo aqui, deve ser algum problema do wordpress, que estava com um bug que a galera enchia de spam
<Matheus_Cavalho> uhauhauhauhauhauhauha
<rsser> ThiagoNalli, o boot aqui na VM está tão rapido que não vi o splash
<Matheus_Cavalho> rsser ta usado VM pro ubuntu?
<ThiagoNalli> Ursinha, realmente, faz tempo que não posta desde 2010 (No Inglês) rsrsrs
<rsser> sim, Matheus_Cavalho
<Ursinha> ThiagoNalli, pra vc ver
<Matheus_Cavalho> hmmmm
<ThiagoNalli> rsser, mas esta só texto, ou texto+splash?
<rsser> o meu tah soh com o splash
<ThiagoNalli> o meu esta só texto, Avião. Não usei a VM que era para testar na Placa da AMD ATI mesmo
<rsser> mas segundo o gringo dah pra colocar o texto
<Matheus_Cavalho> affff...tem que toma banho pra ir pra aula ¬_¬
<ThiagoNalli> Matheus_Cavalho, e eu que preciso dormir? Pois trabalho de Madrugada rsrs
<Matheus_Cavalho> huauhauhauhauha;...faz o que?
<Matheus_Cavalho> trabalha de vigia noturno?
<Matheus_Cavalho> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<ThiagoNalli> Ursinha, eu até penso em coisas legais para colocar em blog, mas quando começo escrever noto que sou péssimo em escrever
<ThiagoNalli> Matheus_Cavalho, Trabalho com Monitoração de Tv Digital e sistemas CAS (Acesso Condicional)
<Rudolf> ThiagoNalli: não dá para o Matheus_Cavalho? ele é 9.5 em pt_BR. CUIDADO
<ThiagoNalli> Rudolf, vou passar os comandos, configurações e ele elabora os textos de introdução e etc..rsrsrs
<Matheus_Cavalho> ta tenso...uhauhauhauha
<ThiagoNalli> Matheus_Cavalho, o que faço esta resumindo em http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/ThiagoNalliValentim
<Matheus_Cavalho> thiago to brincando brother...foi mal pow...desculpa por nasce
<Matheus_Cavalho> =D
<rsser> ThiagoNalli, e aí tah mexendo com o super-boot-manager?
<envoyed> Alguém aqui com experiência em ACL externa no Squid?
<rsser> eu instalei vários temas aqui
<ThiagoNalli> rsser, ainda não, to vendo sobre o tal Plymouth
<rsser> ok
<ThiagoNalli> Matheus_Cavalho, o pior é que quando falo que é TV Digital já perguntam se faço Gato da NET hahahaha
<Matheus_Cavalho> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<ThiagoNalli> Ursinha, ta por ai?
<Ursinha> ThiagoNalli, estou sim, tentando descobrir pq o blog está daquela forma
<Ursinha> diga :)
<Matheus_Cavalho> Thiago...tem como fazer instalação de um ponto de net aqui em casa...? te pago 10 real
<ThiagoNalli> Ursinha, ao dar um ping na sua URL após a 3ª linha ele redireciona a outro dominio :(
<ThiagoNalli> Matheus_Cavalho, Trabalho Interno só :( Não sei nada do que acontece nas ruas, só entendo do Audio, Stream de Video, do Smart Card, etc
<Ursinha> ThiagoNalli, é pq fica no dreamhost... tá errado isso?
<ThiagoNalli> Ursinha, vou ver para onde esta redirecionando
<Ursinha> eu pinguei aqui e foi pro dreamhost
<ivanvsn> eae pessoal? o ubuntu esquenta o pc muito mesmo?
<Ursinha> se for isso acho que é normal
<Ursinha> ivanvsn, aqui não esquenta não..
<ivanvsn> noh, o beu ta bem quentinho
<ivanvsn> o minimo que usa do processador nao abaixa menos que 15%
<ThiagoNalli> Ursinha, só por que falei e ia te mandar a saida, dai ficou normal, sem redirecionar :)
<ThiagoNalli> ivanvsn, qual Processador?
<ivanvsn> 2450M i5
<ThiagoNalli> ivanvsn, meu notebook é o HP-G42BR já esquenta por natureza, seja Ubuntu ou windows..rsrs
<envoyed> Dificilmente um SO vai esquentar mais que outro.
<ivanvsn> o meu é samsung
<ivanvsn> Rf511
<ivanvsn> e no win ele nem esquentava tanto nao
<ivanvsn> notei tambem um consumo consideravel da bateria
<envoyed> 12.04?
<ivanvsn> no win ficava umas 2h~3h, enquanto o ubu nao chega a 2h
<ivanvsn> sim sim, 12.04 LTS
<ThiagoNalli> ivanvsn, veja como comando top que esta consumindo mais recursos da máquina, eu VOTO no Compiz ser o vilão rsrs
<Matheus_Cavalho> Thiago...BAITA BLOG...parabens
<ivanvsn> depois do rhytmbox, é o compiz mesmo, o que ele é?
<Ursinha> ThiagoNalli, :)
<ivanvsn> 92,7 MB
<ThiagoNalli> Compiz é... Alguem sabe explicar? Eu diria compiz é o Unity mas certeza que estou errado
<rsser> ThiagoNalli, pt.wikipedia/wiki/unity2D
<Daekdroom> O gerenciamento de energia do Ubuntu nem sempre é tão bom quanto o do Windows.
<Daekdroom> Principalmente para algumas placas gráficas.
<ivanvsn> eu tenho 2 placas graficas
<ivanvsn> uma integrada, que é a HD 3000 da intel
<Ursinha> ThiagoNalli, o compiz é o decorador de janelas do unity  :P
<envoyed> ivanvsn: Tente desativar todos os efeitos visuais, qualquer frescura gráfica que tiver.
<ivanvsn> e uma dedicada da Nvidia, mas esqueci qual é
<ivanvsn> hmm
<ivanvsn> como faço isso?
<ThiagoNalli> Qual deles Matheus_Cavalho ?? rsrs Pois o Blog mesmo (Wordpress) acho que ta uma merda
<envoyed> ivanvsn: cara, eu uso Mac, mas verifique nas preferências do sistema.
<Matheus_Cavalho> Thiago esse daqui http://thiagonalli.weebly.com/index.html
<envoyed> Algum dev Python aqui?
<ivanvsn> tipo, num vi nada de efeito visual aki no ubuntu nao
<ivanvsn> pra mim ele é ate bem simples quanto a efeitos
<Ursinha> envoyed, depende do que vc considera dev python :P
<Ursinha> envoyed, vc precisa de algo especifico?
<ivanvsn> nao esta mostrando nada de driver, isso tem algo a ver?
<rsser> ThiagoNalli e aí
<rsser> alguma novidade?
<rsser> eu consegui soh colocar os temas
<ThiagoNalli> Matheus_Cavalho, ta em faze de contrução rsrs Conheci agora esse weebly
<Matheus_Cavalho> eu acho ele legal...
<Matheus_Cavalho> trabalhei pouco com ele...
<ThiagoNalli> rsser, só deixei em texto mesmo e vi que o Super Boot Manager usa o tal do Plymouth rrsrs
<envoyed> Ursinha: estou tentando lembrar o nome do "gerenciador de exceções do Python"
<Ursinha> envoyed, nossa, existe isso? vc quer dizer try except?
<ivanvsn> consegui achar os efeitos visuais e ta tudo off
<Ursinha> gerenciador de exceções... o que exatamente é isso?
<envoyed> Ursinha: só um pouquinho que já encontro aqui pra te falar
<envoyed> Ursinha: excepthook, já ouviu falar?
<Matheus_Cavalho> nossa cara...alguem tem uma manivela ai pra me emprestar?
<Ursinha> envoyed, não, mas vou procurar
<Matheus_Cavalho> minha net só a manivela hoje mesmo
<Ursinha> envoyed, pra que exatamente vc usa isso?
<Ursinha> http://effbot.org/pyref/sys.excepthook.htm
<Ursinha> que massa :)
<envoyed> Ursinha: na verdade o q estou precisando é entender sobre isto msm, devido a um erro q estou tendo num desenvolvimento
<envoyed> Ursinha: pelo q vi ele é chamado toda vez q uma exceção é lançada
<Ursinha> envoyed, toda vez que eu desenvolvo, eu sempre busco cercar o código com o try/except
<Ursinha> aí consigo tratar o erro de forma adequada, no contexto em que ele está
<Rudolf> Ursinha: é massa
<Rudolf> Ursinha: te poupa MUITA dor de cabeça
<Ursinha> Rudolf, o que? o excepthook?
<Rudolf> Ursinha: e olha que só "desenvolvo" scripts
<Rudolf> 15:21 < Ursinha> envoyed, toda vez que eu desenvolvo, eu sempre busco cercar o código com o try/except
<Ursinha> ah tá
<Ursinha> :)
<envoyed> Rudolf, Ursinha: eu tbm utilizo try/except
<Ursinha> envoyed, o que está acontecendo que o try/except não está sendo suficiente?
<Ursinha> envoyed, o que eu faço quando a coisa fica feia é usar o pdb
<envoyed> é uma aplicação q chama meu Python
<envoyed> então ñ consigo simular
<Ursinha> coloco um try/except geral e pdb.set_trace() no except
<Ursinha> envoyed, vc pode colocar um debug ou o pdb mesmo no seu código, a aplicação que o chama roda no console?
<Rudolf> Ursinha: desculpe mas me enche os olhos de água ver vc falado assim
<envoyed> Ursinha: bom, é o Squid qm chama, ele abre vários processos Python
<Ursinha> Rudolf, huahuahauhau pq?
<Rudolf> Ursinha: inteligência tá rara hoje em dia
<Ursinha> envoyed, o que está dando errado no seu script python
<Matheus_Cavalho> Verdade Rudolf
<envoyed> Original exception was:
<envoyed> close failed in file object destructor:
<envoyed> Error in sys.excepthook:
<Ursinha> Rudolf, ah.. obrigada (acho :P), mas aprendi essas coisas dando com a cara no problema
<Ursinha> envoyed, posso ver seu código ou ele é fechado?
<Matheus_Cavalho> mas é exatamente isso Ursinha...o pessoal não quer aprender...quer pegar tudo pronto dar Ctrl C e Ctrl V
<ThiagoNalli> Hora de Rebootar o Notebook mais uma vez... Já volto
<ivanvsn> tem como mudar o visual do menu que parece quando a gente aperta a tecla META [SUPER, WINDOWS]?
<envoyed> Ursinha: perdão, este é fechado
<Ursinha> envoyed, sem problemas
<Ursinha> envoyed, deixa ver aqui
<envoyed> Ursinha: o erro q eu passei, aparentemente ñ é o erro em si. Era para existir alguma descrição após os dois pontos (:)
<envoyed> Ursinha: bom, estou imaginando q o problema seja o seguinte:
<Ursinha> envoyed, geralmente é a descrição da exception que ele pegou
<Ursinha> vc usa excepthoot explicitamente?
<envoyed> Ursinha: ñ
<rsser> hauehuaeuae, kd o thiagonalli?
<envoyed> Ursinha: no momento q paro ou reinicio o serviço do Squid, os processos Python são automaticamente parados, e é gerado um erro dizendo q a conexão com o MySQL foi perdida
<rsser> hauehaueo gringo fez o video pra mim  ==> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g5aT_Uu-2rQ
<rsser> aheuhaeuae
<rsser> aheuhaeuae
<rsser> ele me chamou de arEsee
<rsser> LOL
<envoyed> Ursinha: os processos Python são iniciados e ficam rodando, como se fossem daemons, em um while infinito, e só abro a conexão com o MySQL antes do while.
<Ursinha> envoyed, o estranho é dar esse pau aí sem explicação
<Ursinha> envoyed, o que vc pode fazer é usar logger
<Ursinha> envoyed, já viu esse modulo? vc manda ele escrever num arquivo de log todos os passos
<Ursinha> ai vc saberia através do log o que tá acontecendo e onde para de funcionar
<envoyed> Ursinha: ainda ñ utilizei, mas já vi q existe o logger msm.
<envoyed> Ursinha: vou tentar fazer isso, muito obrigado pela ajuda
<Ursinha> envoyed, beleza, qualquer coisa só chamar aqui
<Ursinha> envoyed, esse logger é bem facinho de usar, e a documentação dele lá no docs.python.org é massa
<fslima0> aee
<Danniel-Lara> boa tarde
<Danniel-Lara> alguém ai aceita um Chimarão ? eu fiz agora
<zecafig> 41 graus em ribeirao preto .. :p
<Rudolf> zecafig: é, tá foda mesmo
<zecafig> eae Rudolf
<Rudolf> zecafig: arzinho aqui depois das 14h pede arrego
<zecafig> num tem outro jeito ..
<zecafig> soh no modo polar
<fslima0> alguem pode testar esse site
<rsser> Rudolf, o thiagonalli falou que hora voltava?
<Rudolf> rsser: não prestei atenção
<fslima0> http://www.portaltransparencia.gov.br pra ver se entrar
<fslima0> nao sei se esta offline ou se eu que estou bloqueado :/
<fslima0> alguem pode testar?
<Rudolf> fslima0: its on
<rsser> fslima0, tah on line
<rsser> EU ODEIO isso, o governo tinha que usar formatos livres
<fslima0> ta bloqueado pra meu IP entao
<rsser> pq não usam o UTF-8
<rsser> que merda
<rsser> tem que usar aquela merda do windows
<fslima0> telnet www.portaltransparencia.gov.br 80                     Trying 201.24.25.155...
<rsser> fslima0, use um proxy
<rsser> vc vai conseguir acessar
<fslima0> estava pensando nisso
<Rudolf> fslima0: tenta a rota
<rsser> fslima0 http://zendproxy.com/
<rsser> boa sorte
<Rudolf> zecafig: http://www.100security.com.br/wargame/tux.php
<fslima0> eu consigo pingar.. so nao acessar o site
<fslima0> rsser: valeu
<fslima0> rsser: nem pelo esse site funciona lol
<fslima0> aqui nao funcionou
<fslima0> brasileiro so entao
<rsser> fslima0, usa esse que funcionou aqui ==> http://www.stardollproxy.co.uk
<rcbdesigner> boa tarde
<rcbdesigner> rsser:  viu os outros links do conky?
<rsser> não
<rsser> soh mexi com aquele, rcbdesigner
<rsser> com o lua
<rsser> cara, agora toh mexendo com o boot splash
<rsser> quero misturar texto e imagem
<rcbdesigner> rsrs
<rcbdesigner> passa um link para eu ver como é
<rsser> fiz toda a config, mas o tempo é tão baixo que nem dá pra ver
<rsser> a carga está muito rápida
<rsser> eu não tenho link do youtube se o que vc quer, rcbdesigner
<rcbdesigner> aaah é para criar uma inicialização?
<rsser> o cara me ensinou pelo youtube, ele fez um video pra mim
<rsser> se vc quiser ver como eh
<fslima0> foi
<rcbdesigner> vc não tem mas eu tenho rs http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8LAG27baEU
<fslima0> valeu lol
<fslima0> vou salvar a pagina
<rsser> rcbdesigner http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g5aT_Uu-2rQ
<fslima0> falando em conky.. coloquei o fluxbox aqui
<fslima0> ficou levinho hehe
<rsser> rcbdesigner, eh isso que queremos
<fslima0> com o conky
<fslima0> pra aprender mesmo, melhor esses tipos de Window Managers
<fslima0> porque vc nao se acustuma a ficar clicando
<fslima0> lol
<envoyed> Conhecem alguma ferramenta de monitoramento de link para servidor por IP de origem?
<fslima0> envoyed: como assim?
<envoyed> fslima0: Gostaria de saber pela command line quanto de banda cada usuário da rede está utilizando.
<rcbdesigner> só eu penso assim mas qd é um cara norte americano dando um video tutorial parece q são fanhos? oO
<fslima0> envoyed: hum... nao sei ao certo
<fslima0> mas isso so um roteador saberia te dizer nao eh?
<fslima0> a nao ser que vc estaja usando o linux box como roteador
<fslima0> ou estou enganado
<envoyed> Sim, isto mesmo. Firewall Linux.
<fslima0> nao sei... mas com certeza deve existir
<fslima0> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/bandwidth-monitoring-tools-for-linux.html
<fslima0> talvez isso te ajude, envoyed
<fslima0> nem sei se eh isso que vc quer mesmo... so lendo
<envoyed> Conheço a maioria deles. Vou dar uma olhada se tem algum que dê certo no que preciso.
<envoyed> Obrigado.
<zecafig> Rudolf: agora ta tenso .. depois eu tento
<Rudolf> zecafig: zueira
<Rudolf> zecafig: perde tempo não
<zecafig> lol
<rogerioronin> pessoal não estou conseguindo usar o skype no pidgin algumadica
<rsser> que mensagem retorna, rogerioronin?
<Rudolf> rogerioronin: seu skype está on?
<rogerioronin> eu sempre uso o skype mesmo mas como descobri que existe um plugin para o pidgin estou tentando acessar por ele mas não acessa e não da mensagem de erro alguma
<Rudolf> infelizmente o plugin do pidgin, do kopete e do bitlbee são uma piada
<Rudolf> eles somente interfaceiam uma sessão já aberta do cliente do skype
<rogerioronin> ha pelo que deu pra perceber vc tem que estar com o programa do skype aberto e depois abrir o pidgin
<Rudolf> rogerioronin: o que acabei de dizer
<Rudolf> ops
<Rudolf> escrever
<rogerioronin> Rudolf pensei que um fosse independente do outro, não tem como usar o skype só pelo pidgin
<Rudolf> rogerioronin: é, também fui enganado
<Rudolf> rogerioronin: não, não tem
<rogerioronin> neste caso não sei se compensa
<Rudolf> não mesmo
<rogerioronin> Rudolf valeu pela luz
<felipealmeida> bom saber disso
<felipealmeida> eu ia instalar o plugin do pidgin pra skype, mas vi que ele pede um .so do skype
<felipealmeida> imaginei que era para usar diretamente a lib, e não abrir o skype
<Rudolf> felipealmeida: uma piada
<kernel> Rudolf, me tira uma duvida
<kernel> tou aqui vendo o gparted
<kernel> ele tem uma opção resize
<kernel> isso é para aumentar o tamanho da partiçao.. será que nao vai afetar no sistema de arquivos?
<Rudolf> kernel: não acredito em resize
<Rudolf> kernel: IMHO
<kernel> vixe
<zecafig> sei lah .. ja fiz e rolou
<zecafig> legal
<kernel> zecafig, foi mesmo?
<kernel> mais o sistema ficou do mesmo jeito?
<zecafig> gparted qtparted … ja usei os dois
<kernel> nao teve nenhum problema com o sistema de arquivos
<xispirito> já fiz resize ... mas tem que ser bem pensado, porque pode arrebentar as outras partições
<zecafig> desaloca e faz
<kernel> xispirito, poise cara
<kernel> so tem 1 partição nesse disco
<kernel> tem 220GB livre
<xispirito> kernel: e é uma lenda, demora horas ... se faltar luz, morreu /o\
<kernel> e 78 ocupado
<kernel> kkkkkkkkkk
<zecafig> AH SE FALTAR LUZ DAI SIM
<xispirito> kernel: mas neste caso ai você pode pegar a parte depois ai de uns 100gb e mexer a vontade
<zecafig> heheheh .. bota no nobreak
<xispirito> os dados não ficam espalhados que nem em certos sistemas
<zecafig> senao vai dar zica soh pq a galera levantou os espiritos do mal relacionados ao pulso eletromagnetico
<xispirito> não foi minha intenção /o\
<zecafig> :)
<xispirito> é que vivemos no Brasil e isto aconteçe
<xispirito> pois a fiação é toda pendurada em madeira vertical o.0
<xispirito> se fosse eu, teria enterrado em vez de colocar para cima
<rsser> galera como aumentar o tempo pra que o ubuntu não caia o tela de login tao rapido
<shadowdf> boa tarde pessoal
<rsser> jah achei
<shadowdf> e ai xispirito
<xispirito> shadowdf: eae
<rsser> pronto o kernel 3.6?
<rsser> wow
<kernel> nesse cursor do xispirito
<kernel> na opcao resize
<kernel> quando vou aumentando o tamanho
<kernel> ele vai se movendo a partição como se fosse movendo a ṕarticao para um certo lugar no HD
<kernel> nao era pra aumentar?
<kernel> o.O
<xispirito> kernel: se você tem duas, você vai aumentar uma e a outra vai dividir, se você tem três, você aumenta uma, diminui outra e diminui/move a outra
<xispirito> não dá para aumentar o tamanho do hd =D
<kernel> eu sei kkkkkk
<kernel> quero aumentar o tamanho da partição
<kernel> só tem 2 partiçoes nesse HD
<kernel> e 223GB livres
<kernel> quero aumentar a de 78GB para 100GB
<kernel> e criar uma FAT32 com o resto que sobrar
<xispirito> sim, é só ir lá no resize e mandar bala
<kernel> mais a opção FAT32 no create esta desabilitada
<kernel> ja instalei o pacote ntfs3g
<xispirito> tem que instalas dosfstools kernel
<kernel> ah sim
<rsser> eu acho isso errado => Standby híbrido em notebooks => os fabricantes não deviam se entrometer e melhorar o hardware mesmo que fique algumas centenas de dolares mais caro.
<rsser> ah que coisa
<rsser>  um computador portátil já conhece os recursos de suspender para a memória (suspend to RAM) e hibernar (hibernate ou suspend to disk)
<kernel> agora deu certo xispirito
<kernel> valeu pela dica
<rsser> se houvesse alguns GB de memoria SSD no notebook
<kernel> :D
<xispirito> beleza
<rsser> isso não seria necessário
<kernel> xispirito, falando nisso instalei o Freebsd aqui
<rsser> colocar soh alguns modulos de SSD jah seriam o suficiente
<kernel> xispirito, ta show com o openbox!
<kernel> pypanel
<deusr> alguém tem alguma ideia de como resolver isso?
<kernel> xispirito, ta no openbsd ai é
<deusr> http://imgur.com/a/nKe3y
<xispirito> kernel: Debian
<xispirito> o Open eu está no server
<rsser> as novidades do kernel 3.6 sao boas
<kernel> ah sim
<kernel> xispirito, outra coisa a partição que eu quero aumentar é a do free será que o gparted consegue?
<kernel> tem uma ! nela
<xispirito> vixe, dai complica ...
<kernel> mais ele detecta que é ufs
<kernel> é isso que eu quero saber
<xispirito> sim, o kernel Linux é capaz de ler ufs/ffs ... mas não escreve
<kernel> pra nao corrumper
<kernel> xispirito, entao nao funfa?
<xispirito> o módulo ainda é experimental ... tipo, experimental a uns seis anos o.0
<xispirito> kernel: acho que não rola, vai corromper
<kernel> putz!
<deusr> alguém??
<kernel> entao acho que vou fazer meu freeba novamente!
<kernel> porque eu gostei muito
<kernel> mais acho pouco 78GB pra ele
<xispirito> é por isto que eu penso bastante antes de mexer em partição =D
<kernel> ou nao?
<xispirito> e tenho três máquinas o.0
<kernel> xispirito, 78GB pro freebsd é pouco?
<xispirito> kernel: pro sistema é até demais
<kernel> era isso que eu queria saber
<xispirito> vai depender dos dados que você quer guardar nele
<kernel> tem 9%
<kernel> de armazenamento
<kernel> xispirito, nao vou guardar coisas grandes nele
<xispirito> uma instalação full com X, o código fonte, ports e etc, dá uns seis giga no máximo
<kernel> tipo filmes,jogos
<xispirito> kernel: então pode por até menos que isto ali
<kernel> acho que esta 5,8GB a minha
<kernel> porque eu instalei umas paradas
<kernel> aplicativos
<kernel> plugins
<kernel> codecs
<xispirito> eu colocaria uns 20gb para caso precisar mover alguma coisa pela partição
<rcbdesigner> deusr:  Livemocha é massa
<kernel> como assim xispirito
<rcbdesigner> não conheço outros sites para aprender nova líbgua de graça
<kernel> criar uma nova partiçao?
<rcbdesigner> eu usava ele lá por 2008
<deusr> rcbdesigner: problema que da pau no flash e nao funciona mais, ao menos no linux
<xispirito> 20gb, uns dois para /, mais uns tres para /usr, mais uns 10 para /usr/local, mais uns cinco para /usr/ports, mais uns cinco para /var ...
<xispirito> é, me passei dos vinte =D
<rcbdesigner> deusr:  hum...
<xispirito> dez para /usr/local também é demais
<rcbdesigner> deusr:  essa parte do Flash o pessoal pode te ajudar
<xispirito> apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree \o/ <o/ \o>
<deusr> nao uso ubuntu, vou dar uma olhada aqui
<rcbdesigner> deusr:  já olhou na central de programas?
<deusr> o flash que estou usando é o da adobe
<rcbdesigner> deusr:  ai o xispirito  dando help rs
<deusr> @@ Pacote: www-plugins/adobe-flash-11.2.202.238 branch: 5, [sabayonlinux.org]
<xispirito> vou ali comprar cigarro
<rsser> faz isso não, rapazinho!
<rsser> :D
<rcbdesigner> não sei lhe ajudar
<rsser> eu tb não sei
<rcbdesigner> rsser:  ele quer aprender novas língua pelo site www.livemocha.com
<rcbdesigner> que eu recomendo
<rcbdesigner> línguas*
<rsser> um parente meu aprendeu nesse site, rcbdesigner
<rsser> pra quem eh disciplinado esse site funciona
<envoyed> funciona msm, já testei um pouco
<rcbdesigner> verdade... e esse sistema de pontuação o pessoal adora pq fica querendo ajudar o outro para obter mais pontos
<envoyed> fim de expediente, o negócio é jogar um StarCraft II
<rcbdesigner> eu estava aprendendo alemão... toda hora vinha um alemão nativo ajudar minha pronúncia =)
<rsser> hehe
<rcbdesigner> fora que vc pode fazer chat através dele
<envoyed> q massa =P
<rcbdesigner> porra deu vontade de voltar a estudar
<rsser> eu soh vou mexer com isso, qdo voltar a morar sozinho
<rsser> vc se concentra mais
<rcbdesigner> os finlandeses são foda.. tinha um que tinha 11 línguas em nível avançado já
<rsser> 11?
<rsser> absurdo?
<rcbdesigner> 11
<rcbdesigner> pirae
<rsser> tem mta lingua que tem raizes em outras
<rcbdesigner> o cara com um notebook na mão...
<rsser> ai dá seguir por ai
<rcbdesigner> eles já aprendem umas 4 línguas na escola
<rcbdesigner> facilidade para aprender gramática fica fácil
<rsser> eles tem essa facilidade ateh pq os paises vizinhos falam linguas diferentes
<rsser> rcbdesigner, lah tu pega um trem e vai pra outro pais
<rsser> diferente de nossa situacao
<rsser> brasil eh um pais continental
<rcbdesigner> conheci uma menina de 4 anos filha de um rabino... o pai é israelense.. a mãe inglesa
<rsser> e os nossos vizinhos mal falam com a gente
<rcbdesigner> ela sabe irish.. hebraico.. francês.. inglês e portuguÊs
<rsser> wow
<rsser> eu mal sei o portuga
<rcbdesigner> é engraçado pq ela tem sotaque
<rcbdesigner> rsrsrsrs
<rsser> mas eh falta de escutar
<rsser> deixe-a aqui no BR uns 4 meses
<rsser> q ela perde o sotaque bem rapido
<rsser> ainda mais as crianças
<rcbdesigner> rsser:  até no próprio país a depender de qual faz fronteira capaz de vc falar o dialeto do pais vizinho
<rsser> yep
<rcbdesigner> rsser:  ela morava aqui
<rcbdesigner> nasceu na inglaterra acho... mas vieram morar aqui
<rcbdesigner> to aqui aprendendo a usar o tal do Htop
<rsser> que musica louca, não tem vocal, mas a música tem o nome: "If I could tell you". Estranho. Devia ser chamada de the big void
<rsser> hã?
<rsser> q isso, rcbdesigner?
<rsser> nem lembro mais o que é
<rsser> parada do compiz?
<rcbdesigner> não
<rcbdesigner> pera
<rcbdesigner> http://www.hardware.com.br/artigos/htop/
<rcbdesigner> veja ai
<rsser> ah tah
<rsser> ela eh velha conhecida minha
<rsser> LOL
<rcbdesigner> hehe
<rsser> caraca, tem alguns sites que tao dificeis para serem abertos aqui
<rsser> nossa
<rsser> o http://gnome-look.org/ não abre aqui
<rsser> mais de 10 min e nada
<rsser> agora que eu lembrei de pagar uma conta
<rsser> vou no banco, brb
<rsser> fuiii
<alexandresenna> boa noite pessoal
<xispirito> ainda tem luz =D
<alexandresenna> como assim? tive que formatar, mas agora tá tudo funcionando direitinho, ate o 3g não tá precisando wvdial
<alexandresenna> agora, a uns dois dias atras sistemático falou o nome de 3 editores de imagem, inkscape, gimp e o outro não lembro sabe qual é?
<alexandresenna> vou ter que estudar pelomenso o gimp e o inkscape
<alexandresenna> no inkscape não consegui redimencionar o tamanho do plano de fundo para ficar do tamanho da imagem hehehe
<alexandresenna> tive que editar no gimp
<alexandresenna> e confesso achei ele meio diferente, pelo costume do Photoshop e do Corel
<xispirito> inkscape é massa
<xispirito> para redirecionar o fundo, vai nas propiedades da imagem, no menu arquivo
<xispirito> eu sou um completo idiota vom gráficos, mas vez que outra tenho que vetorizar coisas
<alexandresenna> eu tambem sou completo idiota em relação a edição gráfica, mas mesmo assim terei que dar uma estudada nesses programas
<xispirito> alexandresenna: tem também o krita, que é na linha do inkscape
<alexandresenna> krita é bom tambem?
<xispirito> nunca usei a fundo, só testei para ver, pareçe ter bons recursos
<Rezende> opa
<alexandresenna> baixando para ver a qual me adapto melhor
<Rezende> boa tarde pessoas
<alexandresenna> boa noite... hehehe
<xispirito> dai eu pensei: "poxa, vou fazer um 3d", e baixei o blender .. resultado: consegui fazer uma bola e um quadrado -.-
<alexandresenna> o problema da adaptação é esse é um programa fazendo cada coisa
<alexandresenna> será que não tem um jeito de um programa fazer tudo? hehehe
<xispirito> no meu caso não tem adaptação porque praticamente começei nos Unices, mas nunca fui editor de gráfico nenhum
<alexandresenna> kra eu fiz até um site em fireworks mas nada surpreendente, usei um forum PHP e modifiquei
<xispirito> eu nunca nem vi o fireworks o.0
<alexandresenna> depois disso fiz só edição de cartazes, panfletos...
<alexandresenna> mas ai era r.windows ainda
<xispirito> eu sou daqueles, tipo: "vamos fazer um site?", "vamos" .. dai abre o emacs e começa a escrever \o/
<xispirito> abre não, já está aberto, cria um novo arquivo
<alexandresenna> kra foi meio assim tambem, meu pai queria criar um site para a ong dele ai eu falei compre o espaço no servidor e crie a url, servidor linux com php e mysql e deixe o resto comigo
<alexandresenna> ai comecei a pesquisar na net
<alexandresenna> e editar as imagens
<alexandresenna> hoje ele não existe mais
<jardelvdas> alguem ajuda sobre samba?
<xispirito> alexandresenna: por curiosidade, ong de que?
<jardelvdas> quero que a vbox ou winxp que esta instalado seja um uso do samba
<jardelvdas> usuario**** do samba
<alexandresenna> mei complicadinho esse krita mas é mais parecidocom o photo que os outros
<alexandresenna> jardelvdas: qual o help que você precisa?
<alexandresenna> xpirito a ong é sobre  as tecnologias usadas com o bambu, construção de casas, instrumentos, etc...
<alexandresenna> conteção de encostas, a história do bambu...
<alexandresenna> se rimas claro :)
<xispirito> alexandresenna: massa
<xispirito> ei penso em projetar uma casa independente, que se auto-sustente
<alexandresenna> ele passou anos estudando sobre o assunto
<xispirito> #eu
<alexandresenna> ai é mais negócio fazer a casa de container
<alexandresenna> bambu ainda sai caro por conta da estrutura que tem que montar
<alexandresenna> container ja compra pronto
<xispirito> nem é tanto do que é feito a casa, mas sim ser auto-suficiente
<alexandresenna> Luz gerada por gas, energia solar, água reaproveitada etc...?
<xispirito> por ae
<MarconM> alexandresenna: eu vi umas paradas
<MarconM> de bomba dagua
<MarconM> caseira
<MarconM> pega agua do rio e joga para casa
<MarconM> nao usa energia
<MarconM> soh a força do rio
<MarconM> esqueci o nome
<xispirito> MarconM: já pensou o motor do tesla com paineis solares ... acho que dá =D
<MarconM> xispirito: kkkkk
<MarconM> sim ... ja faz uma bobina de tesla
<xispirito> =D
<MarconM> e vamus transformar 120v em 100000v
<MarconM> auehauhauheea
<rcbdesigner> alexandresenna:  inkscape.. gimp e scribus
<alexandresenna> ai você vende para o governo o exedente
<xispirito> vendo nada, sustendo uma fazendo de host =D
<rcbdesigner> rsrs
<rcbdesigner> meu ex-professor que tinha essa onda de pesquisa com bambu
<rcbdesigner> tudo dele tinha q ter bambu rs
<xispirito> vixe 0.0
<rcbdesigner> ele voltou da china e trouxe uma serra especial para um cara lá da facul que só utiliza bambu como materia prima praticamente
<Rudolf> rcbdesigner: isso me lembra aquela piada do silvio santos
<rcbdesigner> vc fala pra ele que vai fazer uma casa de concreto e ele pergunta "Eo bambu?"
<rcbdesigner> ai vc ja sabem a resposta rsrs
<rcbdesigner> Rudolf:  exato
<rcbdesigner> vcs*
<rcbdesigner> acho q todo mundo já assistiu .. até meus pais já viram o vídeo
<Rudolf> uehiuehiehu
<alexandresenna> hhehehe
<Ursinha> rsser, po cara, vc é o novato-br?
<rsser> of course
<rsser> eu não sou cara
<rsser> eu sou coroa, heheeh
<alexandresenna> pessoal tem algum programa para linux que faça backup de agenda de celular nokia?
<alexandresenna> e jogue no gmail?
<rsser> Ursinha, pensou em mim foi? cuidado hein pra não ter pesadelos?
<rsser> hehe
<Ursinha> rsser, vi vc entrar e vi o cloak
<rcbdesigner> eu nem tenho coragem de perguntar as idades aqui
<rsser> uhum, Ursinha
<alexandresenna> é que minha velhar recebeu um defy+ da empresa e preciso passar a agenda dela para o cel
<rcbdesigner> não sei alexandresenna ... mas as vezes a depender da operadora eles tem um sistema para fazer isso... não?
<rsser> alexandresenna, que eh defy+?
<rsser> eu acho que esse lance de agenda devia ficar na nuvem
<rsser> seria mais seguro, não?
<rsser> assim o governo podia exigir das ops
<rsser> por meio de leis, sigilo, segurança, etc
<rcbdesigner> vc quer dizer de alguém sem ser o governo acessar não?
<rsser> eh
<rcbdesigner> rsrs
<rsser> pq se um bandido te rouba o celular lah vai tudo pra ele
<rcbdesigner> mas vc entendeu o q eu disse?
<rcbdesigner> parece q algumas operadoras dão esse suporte
<rsser> wow
<rsser> que beleza
<rcbdesigner> acho q minha irmã falou pra mim outro dia
<rsser> Eu não sabia
<rsser> eu acho que vale a pena
<rcbdesigner> ela não ta aqui em casa... mas vou perguntar qd ela chegar.. enquanto isso da uma olhada
<rsser> ai tu me diz depois!
<alexandresenna> Motorola Defy+
<rsser> okay, alexandresenna
<alexandresenna> algumas tem mas tem que pagar, pelo menos os celulares do androi vc sincroniza com o gmail
<rsser> Ursinha, uma duvida
<Ursinha> rsser, pois não
<rcbdesigner> ... pergunta  rapaz.. até eu to ancioso
<rsser> rcbdesigner, sorry, pvt
<rcbdesigner> ansioso
<rcbdesigner> ah ta
<rcbdesigner> rs
<xispirito> rcbdesigner: eeuah
<rcbdesigner> mas eu já sei a resposta xispirito
<rcbdesigner> é rosa
<xispirito> 0.0
<xispirito> o que é rosa?
<rcbdesigner> vc sabe
 * xispirito ficou com a mente pipocando
<rcbdesigner> eu to falando da cor favorita dela
<xispirito> aaaaa taaaa
<xispirito> -.-
 * rcbdesigner se salvando de um ban /o/
<rcbdesigner> quem mais é adm além do Marconn?
<rsser> rcbdesigner, cara o que eu faço
<rcbdesigner> oxi man
<rcbdesigner> agora casa
<rsser> pedi macarrão, espaguette e o cara me manda o macarrão errado
<xispirito> aeuhhuaeuhaau
<rsser> ele manda talharim
<rsser> que coisa!
<rcbdesigner> é tudo massa
<rsser> não curto talharim, espaguette eh mto melhor
<rcbdesigner> pense como brasiuleiro
<alexandresenna> né não kra os macarrões em sabores "deferentes"
<rcbdesigner> talharim é o mais caro ?.. se for coma
<rcbdesigner> se não .. reclama
<xispirito> eu reclamo de qualquer jeito
<rcbdesigner> ta bom?.. ta gostoso?.. pagou menos por isso?.. então ta tudo bem rs
<xispirito> até se vim certo eu reclamo o.0
<rsser> rcbdesigner, hehe
<rcbdesigner> eae.. decidiu o q?
<xispirito> rsser: o que é rosa?
<rsser> hã, xispirito?
<xispirito> ah, nada, deixa
<rsser> essa cor eu não enxergo, xispirito
<rcbdesigner> já respondi rs
 * xispirito vira para esquerda
<rsser> homem que eh homem soh enxerga tres cores
<rcbdesigner> não é por nada... mas de onde sairam seus nicks?
<rsser> xispirito, c sabe quais sao elas?
<xispirito> rsser: é homem ou cá-olho?
<rsser> hehe, xispirito
<xispirito> talvez isto explique porque ninguém pare no sinal vermelho =D
<rsser> hehe
<tiagoscd> opa, eu paro
<rcbdesigner> para sim
<tiagoscd> :P
<xispirito> segundo rsser, vocês não são homens 0.0
<rcbdesigner> outro dia um cara foi tentar passar.. um caminhou pegou de cheio.. parou lá na vala
 * xispirito planta a semente da discórida
<tiagoscd> mvuelma: você por aqui
<tiagoscd> que maravilha
<tiagoscd> :D
<mvuelma> Pois então né.... estou começando a frequentar lugares mais legais....
<MarconM> @_@
<xispirito> seus chatos =D
<xispirito> mvuelma: e onde seria estes lugares?
 * xispirito gosta de coisas legais
<mvuelma> Refiro-me aqui ao IRC! Local bem frequentado.
<tiagoscd> uheauehauehaueha
<tiagoscd> xispirito: boa
<tiagoscd> mvuelma: legal mesmo te ver por aqui
<Ursinha> como a mvuelma é legal
<Ursinha> irc é lugar bem frequentado
<Ursinha> me senti até melhor agora :P
<xispirito> mvuelma: obrigado pela parte que me toca
<xispirito> Ursinha: viu, você é alguém de presença =D
<Ursinha> deu até uma alegria
<Ursinha> XD
<mvuelma> O tiagoscd falou contigo já Ursinha? Sobre os fatos da tarde da Latino?
<Ursinha> mvuelma, ih, não sei; tiagoscd, vc falou? :P
<Ursinha> xi marquim
<Ursinha> mvuelma, ele me falou de algumas coisas, mas não sei se é o que vc está querendo dizer
<tiagoscd> oi?
<Ursinha> lol
<xispirito> err ... vai entender
<Ursinha> tiagoscd, pois não :)
<tiagoscd> Ursinha, sá m**** de internet aqui
<tiagoscd> uehauehaueu
<Ursinha> <mvuelma> O tiagoscd falou contigo já Ursinha? Sobre os fatos da tarde da Latino?
<Ursinha> ai vc foi-se
<tiagoscd> ahh
<tiagoscd> =)
<tiagoscd> mvuelma, eu falei pra Ursinha já
<tiagoscd> ^^
<tiagoscd> sou boca aberta :x
<mvuelma> blz
<xispirito> algum físico no canal?
<tiagoscd> acabei de ser ameaçado de morte :x
<mvuelma> olha o fiasco!
<Ursinha> o loco
<Ursinha> wtf
<Ursinha> presumindo que ele esteja zoando, vou mudar de assunto :P
<tiagoscd> claro, minha vida não é importante :P uheuaheau
<Ursinha> ahhh mimimi
<tiagoscd> uheauehauehau
<mvuelma> pessoas sensíveis.....
<mvuelma> se eu tivesse coração ficaria com pena
<tiagoscd> :~
<tiagoscd> uehauehauheau
<tiagoscd> você é muito cruel :P
<mvuelma> Hadouken!
<Ursinha> LOL
<tiagoscd> lol
<xispirito> aha
<tiagoscd> acho que tenho LER hoje graças ao hadouken
<tiagoscd> sério
<Ursinha> alguem aqui está usando o 12.10 já? se sim, e atualizou hoje os pacotes, sabe dizer se o compiz está consumindo muita memória?
<tiagoscd> euhaeuaeh
<tiagoscd> Ursinha, atualizando aqui, semana que vem lhe respondo ^^
<tiagoscd> quando terminar no caso
<xispirito> o meu dedo criou um calombo que não sai mais, tudo por causa do hadouken e especial de três barra
<Ursinha> mvuelma, e valeu o esforço pra latinoware :)
<tiagoscd> xispirito, o/
<xispirito> tiagoscd: faz parte =D
<tiagoscd> faz sim
<rcbdesigner> Da hadouken Ryu! Da hadouken Ryu!
<tiagoscd> mas o mortal kombat também contribuiu
<tiagoscd> a culpa não é só do street fighter
<tiagoscd> :P
<xispirito> mas o mortal era mais ←←→→ isso e aquilo
<xispirito> não era tanto fireball
<mvuelma> Amoooo Mortal Kombat. Mas parei de jogar a tantos anos que nem sei se lembro mais.
<rcbdesigner> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OcldXmnLD5I
<tiagoscd> nunca esqueço do "bluiualaiuaia" do liu kang
<tiagoscd> ^^
<rcbdesigner> ja viu esse video ai tiagoscd ?
<tiagoscd> cara, estou atualizando o sistema aqui agora
<mvuelma> Ah, já conhecia esse vídeo! Quase morro de rir toda vez que assisto.
<tiagoscd> sem chance de conseguir ver
<tiagoscd> assim que terminar eu vejo rcbdesigner :)
<rcbdesigner> xispirito:  já viu?
<rcbdesigner> perguntar a todo mundo rs
<xispirito> não
<mvuelma> Bem mas olha só, não é porque falamos no MK, mas minha aula na academia já vai começar.... Daqui uma hora estou de volta.
<rcbdesigner> esse ta melhor parece http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iIGnwMrZo80
<Ursinha> mvuelma, boa aula :)
<xispirito> mvuelma: sem fatality por favor
<mvuelma> Flawless victory
<tiagoscd> mvuelma, uehauheau
<xispirito> aha o/
<tiagoscd> beleza
<tiagoscd> vai lá
<tiagoscd> malhe por mim
<tiagoscd> lol
<Ursinha> sério gente do meu coração, tirando o tiagoscd que já está tentando, será que alguem com o 12.10 poderia me dar um help com isso ai do compiz?
<Ursinha> por favorrrr
<xispirito> Ursinha: você devia ajudar e não pedir ajuda xD
<Ursinha> xispirito, to pedindo ajuda pra poder ajudar todo mundo :P
<xispirito> heh
<Ursinha> pq já foi o final freeze... agora só rezando pra entrar na release
<MarconM> Ursinha: bom dia em que posso ajudala ?
<xispirito> mas eu não entendo de compiz =(
<Ursinha> e se for sério eu posso até conseguir
<mvuelma> ./away
<MarconM> @_@
<Ursinha> xispirito, era só fazer a atualização dos pacotes normalmente e reiniciar o x, ai ver se o compiz está consumindo muita memoria com o htop
 * MarconM nao teve resposta, ficará offline
<Ursinha> MarconM, calma fio
<Ursinha> MarconM, nisso ai que pedi ao xispirito
<Ursinha> :)
 * MarconM AUÊI
<xispirito> Ursinha: e então, qual resultado?
<xispirito> MarconM: ciuminhu?
<Ursinha> o compiz está consumindo por volta de 30% de memória
<xispirito> nha nha nhanhanha muaaaaaa
<Ursinha> quero ter certeza que não é um caso isolado
<MarconM> T.T
<MarconM> Ursinha: vou instalar o ubuntu aqui
<MarconM> xispirito: vou instalr o aqui
<MarconM> ja volto
<xispirito> ok
<MarconM> blz
<MarconM> xispirito: vai ficar muito tempo ainda
<MarconM> ?
<xispirito> não, 21:00 to saindo
<MarconM> entao eu vou te incomodar mais um poco
<MarconM> =)
<xispirito> uhaahuehu
<MarconM> cara vou baixar ghost in shell
<rcbdesigner> maluco eu esqueci que tava conversando com a paquera no face kkkkkkkkkk
<Ursinha> lol
<tiagoscd> http://grooveshark.com/s/Gatinha+Assanhada/4JCydA?src=5
<tiagoscd> uehuaehauea
<Ursinha> tiagoscd, what the f***
<Ursinha> pessoal usou drogas fortes e veio pro irc hoje :P
<tiagoscd> Ursinha :x
<tiagoscd> uehauehaue
<tiagoscd> não entrega
<tiagoscd> :P
<Ursinha> credo Gustavo Lima
<Ursinha> nada contra quem gosta
<Ursinha> eu só prefiro tomar agua de bateria do que ouvir :x
<tiagoscd> Ursinha, :x
<lucas__> boa noite
<tiagoscd> 50 minutos pra atualizar
<tiagoscd> :)
<tiagoscd> noite
<rcbdesigner> kct tiagoscd chega travou meu navegador =S
<rcbdesigner> Ursinha:  me passa essa água de bateria ai
<tiagoscd> rcbdesigner :P
<Ursinha> :P
<Ursinha> negócio é gangnam style versão metal: https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=czJAGGoaYtw#!
<Ursinha> :P
<tiagoscd> massa mesmo
<tiagoscd> ^^
<rcbdesigner> pow Ursinha  tem um guitarrista que faz umas versões de umas músicas... conhecido no youtube.. esqueci o nome dele ou o canal dele
<MarconM> zungha \o
<MarconM> kkkk
<rcbdesigner> Ursinha:  esse cara aqui ó https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLH6PidZ-7I&feature=related
<rcbdesigner> fez metal pro gangnam style tb
<Ursinha> rcbdesigner, cabeludo simpatico esse ai
<Ursinha> tinha visto esse video ontem, acho :)
<rcbdesigner> veja os videos dele
<Ursinha> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=itZQiqVOjPQ&feature=relmfu
<Ursinha> ficou bom isso
<MarconM> Ursinha: da um jeito no xispirito eu vou bater nele
<MarconM> incorporou o einstein nele
<xispirito> ah cara, eu dsou um gênio \o/
 * xispirito em um ataque megalomaniaco
<tiagoscd> modéstia parte né ^^
<xispirito> tiagoscd: =D
<tiagoscd> xispirito, :D
#ubuntu-br 2012-10-11
<overlog> buenas
<rcbdesigner> Sungha Jung  rapaz.. progressão da cacildis
<alexandresenna> vou assistir avenida barril, fui
<rcbdesigner> sistematico:  da um saque http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iAhZZc_Bwps
<rcbdesigner> e esse ele tocando ontem http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fIsRYNydd7A&feature=plcp
<sistematico> rcbdesigner: Sim, eu sou inscrito no canal dele a mais de um ano.
<sistematico> O menino é show.
<rcbdesigner> hehe
<rcbdesigner> sistematico:  to viajando nuns desenhos  http://sakimichan.deviantart.com/gallery/
<sistematico> uhuhuhu
<sistematico> rcbdesigner: Maluquinho aí desenha muito heim..
<sistematico> uhuhuh
<sistematico> rcbdesigner: http://imageshack.us/a/img547/1535/gnome03.png
<rcbdesigner> vc cata onde essas imagens?
<rcbdesigner> rapazzzzz essa p&%$## de firefox ta com bug
<rcbdesigner> deve ser essa nova atuzalição
<rcbdesigner> atualização
<rcbdesigner> troca janela do nada
<rcbdesigner> aba *
<sistematico> uhuhuhuh
<sistematico> Essas imagens eu pego no DeviantART, no WallBase.cc e um muitos outros sites.
<rcbdesigner> ele tocando com brasileiro http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h6RM9b0zTy8&feature=plcp
<rcbdesigner> ah blz
<rcbdesigner> vou comer alguma coisa
<tiagoscd> Ursinha, terminando atualização aqui :)
<tiagoscd> o/
<tiagoscd> mvuelma, :)
<Danniel-Lara> boa noite
<MarconM> tiagoscd: \o
<MarconM> Ursinha: \o
<tiagoscd> MarconM, o/
<tiagoscd> buenas
<MarconM> tiagoscd: to baixando counter striker novo
<MarconM> cara .... fico muito real aquilo
<tiagoscd> sim, eu vi o preview no Youtube uns dias atrás
<tiagoscd> parece que ficou super massa mesmo
<MarconM> tiagoscd: sim
<Danniel-Lara> mvuelma , tu por aqui , tudo bem ?
<tiagoscd> MarconM, :)
<tiagoscd> MarconM: viu o post que escrevi no Ubuntu-BR-SC sobre os games que provavelmente virão com a Steam?
<MarconM> tiagoscd: vi nao
<tiagoscd> dá uma olhada lá
<tiagoscd> se não me engano é o post mais recente
<tiagoscd> :)
<MarconM> ok
<MarconM> mais esperado é o l4d
<tiagoscd> também estou ansioso por ele
<tiagoscd> até providenciando cartão internacional já
<tiagoscd> hehe
<tiagoscd> (na real providenciando pra outra coisa, mas vai servir junto :P)
<MarconM> tiagoscd: isso eu ja tenho
<jardelvdas> alguem ajuda sobre samba?
<MarconM> uso para fazer compras na china e russia =D
<tiagoscd> MarconM: :P
<tiagoscd> jardelvdas: qual sua dúvida?
<MarconM> jardelvdas: eu to quase aprendendo ... mais 3 carnaval eu to bom nisso
<MarconM> sei lambada, pagode
<MarconM> \o/
<tiagoscd> uehaueauehau
<Danniel-Lara> heheh
<MarconM> mais vamu la
<jardelvdas> MarconM, quero que a vbox ou winxp que esta instalado seja um usuario do samba
<tiagoscd> Danniel-Lara: a mvuelma deu uma saída, mas deve voltar logo :)
<MarconM> jardelvdas: voce quer acesso com senha ou sem senha
<rcbdesigner_afk> kkkk
<Danniel-Lara> tiagoscd:  tranquilo , valeu mesmo
<MarconM> tipo acesso libre
<jardelvdas> MarconM, com senha, sem funcionou
<MarconM> jardelvdas: primeiro tem que adcionar o user no samba
<MarconM> para ele ter acesso
<jardelvdas> MarconM, usser vbox ou do o.s?
<MarconM> OS
<MarconM> na verdade vai poder acessar com qualquer usar
<MarconM> user
<MarconM> tiagoscd: na empresa soh a minha maquina pede senha
<MarconM> 0.0
<mvuelma> Oi, Danniel-Lara
<jardelvdas> MarconM, da mesma forma que add o usr vbox no group do o.s fisico?
<MarconM> agora a p.... ficou seria
<Danniel-Lara> mvuelma:  tudo bem ?
<MarconM> jardelvdas: acredito q soh no samba
<mvuelma> Tudo ótimo, Danniel-Lara e contigo?
<Danniel-Lara> mvuelma: tranquilo , me arrumando para ir no latinoware
<tiagoscd> MarconM: e isso é bom ou ruim? :P
<MarconM> tiagoscd: me senti diferente
<MarconM> soh eu preciso digitar senha
<MarconM> aeuahuheauea
<mvuelma> Bah, vai ser um evento muito legal, hein, Danniel-Lara? Estou ansiosa.
<sistematico> Boa noite.
<tiagoscd> MarconM: ser diferente é bom :)
<tiagoscd> sistematico: noite
<sistematico> No XChat dá pra fazer um negócio muito fera.
<sistematico> Nem eu lembrava.
<Danniel-Lara> mvuelma: mas bha , eu também estou ansioso pelo evento
<sistematico> /exec -o
<Danniel-Lara> mvuelma: outra coisa depois do Latinoware , podemos elaborar alguma coisa para o Tchelinux de POA , o que achas ?
<jardelvdas> MarconM, problema que o samba nao ta enxergando o o.s
<MarconM> jardelvdas:
<jardelvdas> MarconM, tem outras maquinas fisicas na rede que aparecem
<MarconM> voce colocou a rede da vm em modo bridge
<jardelvdas> MarconM, nao tava agora coloquei
<MarconM> jardelvdas: reinicia a vm
<MarconM> jardelvdas: posta a sua conf do smb.conf no pasteubuntu.com
<MarconM> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<jardelvdas> MarconM, blz
<MarconM> cola ae
<MarconM> e gera e manda o link
<mvuelma> Danniel-Lara, com certeza.
<mvuelma> Já temos uma data prevista?
<sistematico> Isso aí deve ser o parametro security.
<sistematico> Tem security =user, security =share e um outro que eu num lembro.
<MarconM> security = share \o/
<Danniel-Lara> mvuelma: 24 de novembro no mesmo lugar que no ano passado
<sistematico> MarconM: É, dependendo de qual estiver setado a rede não vê.
<Danniel-Lara> mvuelma:  FTEC
<sistematico> MarconM: Mas a rede continua acessível através do smb:// ou \\ no Windows.
<sistematico> Ou smbclient -L no terminal.
<MarconM> sim
<MarconM> ele tem que colocar como browseable
<MarconM> ele tem que colocar como browseable = yes
<MarconM> se nao ... o win nao acha
<sistematico> Tambem.
<MarconM> writeable = ues
<MarconM> yes
<tiagoscd> precisa do "os level" se não me falha também
<sistematico> Tem uma parada lá de read only = no tambem..
<sistematico> Eu acho.
<MarconM> sistematico: acho q nao precisa se ativar o writeable =  yes
<sistematico> Eu num sei.
<mvuelma> Ah, legal.
<jardelvdas> MarconM, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1272420/
<MarconM> sistematico: olh ae depois
<sistematico> O security já tem lá em cima.
<sistematico> Tu repetiu embaixo e deixou o primeiro comentado.
<sistematico> Vixi que rolo.
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhuhuhu
<sistematico> jardelvdas: Se não tiver backup, apaga e reinstala o samba.
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhuh
<jardelvdas> sistematico, por que?
<sistematico> jardelvdas: Seu smb.conf tá um rolo danado amiguinho.
<sistematico> usershare allow guests = yes
<sistematico> guest ok = yes
<sistematico> Num entendi isso aqui, qual a diferença de um pro outro?
<sistematico> Deixa só o último.
<jardelvdas> sistematico, nao mexi em nada so instalei
<sistematico> jardelvdas: Mexeu sim.
<sistematico> jardelvdas: Pode ter certeza.
<sistematico> jardelvdas: Ele num vem assim.
<sistematico> jardelvdas: Olha a linha 242 e linha 102.
 * rsser tô de vorta
<sistematico> jardelvdas: São iguais.
<jardelvdas> sistematico, blz, se instala de novo qual o passo -a- passo pra funcionar?
<jardelvdas> sistematico, so quero que tenha que ter permissão pra abrir a pasta
<sistematico> jardelvdas: Pegue um smb.conf, limpo, default, que vai ficar mais fácil de tu aprender.
<jardelvdas> sistematico, blz
<sistematico> jardelvdas: Eu sei, isso não é problema.
<jardelvdas> sistematico, blz vou instalar denovo
<sistematico> jardelvdas: Você descomenta a linha security = user
<sistematico> jardelvdas: E descomenta a linha: ;[homes] e as duas que vem logo abaixo.
<sistematico> jardelvdas: Entendeu?
<rcbdesigner_afk> sistematico:  n~~ao tem uma forma de instalar o arch sem ser por linha de comando?
<rcbdesigner_afk> ou um comando q ele faça automático rs
<jardelvdas> sistematico, certo, vou fazer isso
<sistematico> rcbdesigner_afk: Tinha, num tem mais.
<sistematico> rcbdesigner_afk: Tinha um menu feito com o dialog ou ncurses, não sei ao certo.
<sistematico> rcbdesigner_afk: Se chama AIF.
<sistematico> rcbdesigner_afk: Só um Dev que crio e mantinha, aí o cara saiu do projeto, o AIF ficou abandonado, ninguem sabia mexer, e acabaram por retirar ele do projeto.
<sistematico> jardelvdas: Já executou o smbpasswd?
<jardelvdas> sistematico, antes de remover o samba?
<sistematico> jardelvdas: Quando você não estava conseguindo.
<sistematico> jardelvdas: Você já havia rodado o comando smbpasswd?
<jardelvdas> sistematico, nao
<sistematico> jardelvdas: Ou algo parecido?
<sistematico> jardelvdas: Então é por isso que num funcionava.
<sistematico> :)
<sistematico> Aliás, 1 dos motivos né.
<sistematico> jardelvdas: sudo smbpasswd -a jardelvdas>
<sistematico> jardelvdas: sudo smbpasswd -a jardelvdas
<sistematico> jardelvdas: Sacou?
<sistematico> jardelvdas: Se tiver Firewall, tu tem que desbloquear a porta 139 e 443, no mínimo.
<sistematico> Agora tem 137, 138 e 139, eu num lembro qual que é.
<jardelvdas> sistematico, qual a pasta do smbdpasswod fica na home do user?
<rcbdesigner> sistematico:  to ligado
<sistematico> jardelvdas: Não velhinho..
<sistematico> jardelvdas: Num é pasta.
<rcbdesigner> mas o lance do arch é q ele é leve ou o q?
<sistematico> jardelvdas: Cola o comando que eu te falei e pronto.
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhhuh
<jardelvdas> sistematico, mas o smbpasswod ta dentro de uma passta, dir etc
<jardelvdas> sistematico, ou nao?
<sistematico> (lucas@ironhide ~):% whereis smbpasswd
<sistematico> smbpasswd: /usr/bin/smbpasswd /usr/share/man/man8/smbpasswd.8.gz /usr/share/man/man5/smbpasswd.5.gz
<sistematico> jardelvdas: Aqui é onde ele mora.
<rsser> sistematico, onde e que controle remoto devo comprar pra controlar os players?
<rsser> toh interessado nisso
<sistematico> jardelvdas: Sempre que não souber onde algo está no seu sistema, use o find, locate, which, whereis apropos entre outros.
<sistematico> jardelvdas: Isso ajuda muito.
<jardelvdas> sistematico, certo
<sistematico> rsser: uhuhuhuhuh
<sistematico> jardelvdas: sudo find / -name smbpasswd
<sistematico> jardelvdas: sudo find / -iname "*smb*"
<sistematico> jardelvdas: apropos smbpasswd
<sistematico> smbpasswd (5)        - The Samba encrypted password file
<sistematico> smbpasswd (8)        - change a user's SMB password
<sistematico> rsser: Que controle é esse?
<shadowdf> boa noite pessoal
<Danniel-Lara> boa noite shadowdf
<sistematico> jardelvdas: Deu aí?
<jardelvdas> sistematico, ta atualizando o o.s da vbox
<jardelvdas> sistematico, assim que acaba te do o retorno
<sistematico> Ah é dentro da vbox o samba?
<jardelvdas> sistematico, coloquei pra reinicia o winxp que ta na vbox, a fisica é ubuntu
<sistematico> Ah tá!
<sistematico> Você tá tentando acessar o Samba que está no Ubuntu, através do Windows que está dentro da vbox?
<sistematico> É isso?
<jardelvdas> sistematico, home ta somente com (;) é # o  comente ou ;?
<sistematico> Os dois são válidos.
<sistematico> Descomentar é retirar o ; ou #
<sistematico> ;[homes] <- Comentado.
<sistematico> [homes] <- Não Comentado.
<sistematico> jardelvdas: Se sabe né?
<sistematico> Vou ali fora e volto em 15 minutos.
<jardelvdas> sistematico, blz
<jardelvdas> sistematico, vlw
<rsser> caraca, antes o bg mandava o player pra segundo plano e musica não parava de tocar
<rsser> agora a musica pára
<rsser> o que tah havendo?
<tiagoscd> tá que pariu, tô quase dormindo aqui
<tiagoscd> uheuaheauh
<sistematico> jardelvdas: Se for só pra compartilhar os dados entre o PC e a VBox não precisa configurar o Samba.
<sistematico> jardelvdas: O próprio VBox se encarrega disso.
<Peste_Bubonica> jardelvdas, cria um share no host fiu. nao precisa de samba pra isso.. é mais uma camada... o vbox simula um host...
<Danniel-Lara> tiagoscd:  café preto + redbull
<sistematico_> rsser: mpg123 musica.mp3 &1>2/dev/null | xargs bg
<tiagoscd> Daekdroom: estou arrumando aqui
<NiedsonBarros> Olá Boa noite a todos, sou de Pernambuco e eu e um colega estamos pensando em criar um time aq em nossa região. Mas tenho algumas dúvidas quanto a isso. Alguém poderia me dizer como proceder.
<tiagoscd> redbull não tenho, mas o café tá a caminho
<tiagoscd> ^^
<tiagoscd> opa
<tiagoscd> foi mal Daekdroom
<tiagoscd> era pra ser Danniel-Lara
<tiagoscd> :P
<Danniel-Lara> hehehe]
<rsser> sistematico_, valeu
<sistematico_> rsser: mpg123 musica.mp3 &
<rsser> sistematico, vc pontua + 1
<sistematico_> Assim tambem dá.
<sistematico_> uhuhuhu
<rsser> mas pq isso não funciona com o mplayer, sistematico_
<rsser> e olha que tentei de todas as formas, sistematico_
<sistematico_> rsser: Funciona sim.
<sistematico_> uhuhuhuh
<rsser> eu tentei cara
<rcbdesigner> NiedsonBarros:  pergunta pro tiagoscd  se é que já não está lhe respondendo em private
<NiedsonBarros> Obrigado rcbdesigner
<sistematico_> nohup mplayer audio.mp3 -novideo -really-quiet &
<sistematico_> uhuhuhuhuhuhuhuh
<rsser> nohup que diabo eh esse?
<rsser> LoL
<sistematico_> rsser: haiehaieauehaeie
<tiagoscd> sistematico_: tão procurando todas as formas de executar um mp3 no background? uheauehaue
<sistematico_> rsser: Curtiu?
<sistematico_> tiagoscd: uhuhuhuhu
<sistematico_> tiagoscd: Só sonsegui com nohup.
<rsser> hum
<rsser> mas que diabo eh esse nohup, sistematico_/
<sistematico_> rsser: man nohup
<tiagoscd> :)
<rsser> bem diferente
<rsser> preguiça tah matando, sistematico_
<rsser> LOL
<sistematico_> rsser: Deu ou num deu?
<rsser> vou fazer aqui
<NiedsonBarros> De saída. Boa Noite a todos!!
<rcbdesigner> tiagoscd:  vc falou com o cara?
<rsser> isso,sistematico_ agora deu
<rsser> nossa essa musica eh massa
<sistematico_> uhuhuhuhuhu
<tiagoscd> rcbdesigner: falei sim
<tiagoscd> :)
<rcbdesigner> =)
<rcbdesigner> tomare q de certo
 * rsser ao som de Above & yond Pres. Oceanlab - Secret.mp3
<rcbdesigner> hehehe olha os caras
<rcbdesigner> esse comando é no terminal?
<sistematico_> http://ironhide.zapto.org/audio/Lesley%20Gore/Lesley%20Gore%20-%20It%27s%20My%20Party.mp3
<rsser> sistematico_, o control + z funciona diferente hj em dia, sistematico_
<rsser> ele para o player
<sistematico_> Num é que ele funciona diferente.
<rsser> antes mandava pro background e na boa funfava o player
<rsser> mas eu mexi com o ubuntu 7.04
<rsser> naquela epoca era bem diferente
<rsser> agora soh rola com bg e fg
<rsser> e esse tal de nohup
<tiagoscd> http://grooveshark.com/s/Flor/4JCFCg?src=5 :P (não me matem, eu gosto :P)
<rsser> oia soh http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHXZRD5fCa8
<sistematico_> tiagoscd: /exec -o find audio -iname "jorge*mateus*" -type f | wc -l
<sistematico_> 68
<tiagoscd> sistematico_: o/
<sistematico_> tiagoscd: Mais que eu acho que num gosta.
<sistematico_> uhuhhuhuhuhuh
<tiagoscd> hehehe
<tiagoscd> quem for na latinoware
<tiagoscd> pode ficar ligado que sou bem eclético
<tiagoscd> só não curto pagode, axé, funk, essas paradas
<tiagoscd> o resto vai embora
<tiagoscd> :)
<rcbdesigner> kkkk
<rcbdesigner> galera do sul adora sertanejo
<rcbdesigner> fui na casa de um amigo em curitiba era uma pilha de certanejo
<mvuelma> rcbdesigner, nem todos.....
<rcbdesigner> sertanejo
<rcbdesigner> mvuelma:  nem todos
<rcbdesigner> rs
<Danniel-Lara> rcbdesigner: eu sou do sul e não gosto de sertanejo
<rcbdesigner> seu Flor foi substituido aqui por Ozzy
<rcbdesigner> Minha gente nem todos!!!!!!!!!!
<Geowany> opa
<Geowany> boa nite
<Geowany> noite*
<rcbdesigner> aqui na Bahia nem todos gostam de pagóde e axé tb
<rcbdesigner> pagode*
<Geowany> Em breve libertarei mais uma alma
<rcbdesigner> huahauaua
<Geowany> to criando um liveusb
<rcbdesigner> ah tá
<Geowany> pra tirar o windows do notebook do meu sogro
<rcbdesigner> Salve Tutô
<rsser> o cara fala como se estivesse num processo de exorcismo da máquina
<rsser> "irar o windows"
<rcbdesigner> Tutô  o/
<rsser> "tirar o windows"
<rsser> LoL
<rcbdesigner> essa é a intenção dele
<Geowany> Crux sancta sit mihi lux / Non draco sit mihi dux
<rcbdesigner> Saia desse hardware que não te pertence!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Geowany> Vade retro Windows / Numquam suade mihi vana
<rsser> ainda rola um latim
<rsser> putz
<Geowany> Sunt mala quae libas / Ipse venena bibas
<rcbdesigner> isso mesmo
<rcbdesigner> Lore Ipsum neleeeee
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkkk
<rsser> Geowany, tinha que ser assim: Ego veni in nomine boni expurget, malum omne de hoc apparatus.
<Geowany> rsser: kk
<rcbdesigner> assim tb serve
<rcbdesigner> qui exire de corpore non est tibi!
<rsser> Dat pro omnibus bonis sim machina mundi.
<Geowany> olha só
<Geowany> eu sabia que não era o único exorcista de máquinas
<rsser> epa, peraí, eu não
<rsser> eu não toh nessa, não!
<rsser> heeh
<rsser> heeh
<rsser> talvez, o sistematico
<rsser> sistematico?
<rcbdesigner> Morra machina diaboli!
<rsser> ainda faz os trabalhos?
<rsser> Hac omissa receptaculum, quia non pertinet!
<Geowany> xGrind: danadum safadus
<rcbdesigner> Expectro Patrono e acaba logo essa meleca
<tiagoscd> uehauehauehu
<sistematico> Eu o que?
<tiagoscd> povo, quero deixar registrado que vocês são muito massas o/ as vezes para meu trabalho pra vir ler as coisas aqui
<tiagoscd> *paro
<rcbdesigner> Sabe o que o windows viu quando estava morrendo?
<Geowany> tiagoscd: rapaz...eu quase não to parando em irc
<Geowany> fichamentos, resumos, resenhas, seminários...
<Geowany> estão me tirando o sono
<rcbdesigner> sabe rsser ?
<tiagoscd> quem aqui tiver na Latinoware
<tiagoscd> me avise
<tiagoscd> quero pagar uma cerveja :-)
<tiagoscd> só não me venham com história de toddynho
<tiagoscd> se quiser é cerveja
<tiagoscd> hehehe
<rcbdesigner> Sabe o que o windows viu quando estava morrendo Geowany ?
<sistematico> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oF4n6E5gK3Y quero ver quem exorcisa esse aqui.
<sistematico> Só Padre Quemedo mesmo.
<Geowany> rcbdesigner: what?
<rcbdesigner> Uma tela azul
<rcbdesigner> XD
<tiagoscd> quem aqui vai pra Latinoware?
<sistematico> vou não, quero não, posso não..
<sistematico> huhuhuhuhuh
<tiagoscd> sistematico: quer não? :P
<Geowany> tiagoscd: se eu não morasse tão longe
<sistematico> Moro longe senão eu ia.
<Geowany> tiagoscd: estamos tentando organizar alguma coisa por aqui
<tiagoscd> pois é
<rcbdesigner> vai ser onde?
<tiagoscd> pena
<sistematico> tiagoscd: Nem sei o que é isso, mas tá bom.
<Geowany> só que como aqui é pouca gente
<tiagoscd> em foz do iguaçu
<tiagoscd> no paraná
<Geowany> fizemos uma aliança com um fedorento
<Geowany> o Lenno Azevedo
<Geowany> embaixador do Fedora
<tiagoscd> não conheço
<rcbdesigner> putz.. vou não.. querer até queria.. posso não...
<rcbdesigner> po$$o não
<Geowany> tiagoscd: e ta rolando um lance de uma parceria com uma ONG
<Geowany> pra criar centros de inclusão digital
<tiagoscd> Geowany: massa, muito bom
<Geowany> com SL
<tiagoscd> o problema vai ser resolver o conflito
<tiagoscd> de qual sistema vai onde
<tiagoscd> uehauhaue
<rcbdesigner> se for para aprender código manda já os guris se baterem para instalar o Arch
<rcbdesigner> rs
<Geowany> uhehuehuehue
<Geowany> crianças dos bairros carentes pow
<Geowany> pega leve
<rcbdesigner> pois é rapaz
<tiagoscd> mas dá pra aprender código no Ubuntu também pô :P
<rcbdesigner> tem que aumentar o nível da educação
<rcbdesigner> tiagoscd:  falei isso pq não consegui virtualizar o Arch
<Geowany> arch é uma distro que nunca me atraiu
<rcbdesigner> no vbox
<tiagoscd> bom, prefiro não opinar :-)
<Geowany> mas pra não gerar conflito
<Geowany> vamos falar de coisas boas
<Geowany> vamos falar de ubuntu
<rcbdesigner> vi um vídeo de um cara que era para ser 20min ele fez em 3... todo mundo mandando ele pro windows pq não conseguia acompanhar
<tiagoscd> euahuehaueha
<tiagoscd> pra não gerar conflito? imagine se fosse pra gerar :P
<Geowany> rodei um live cd do ubuntu no note do meu sogro
<tiagoscd> boa
<tiagoscd> ^^
<Geowany> deu até vontade de voltar usar Unity
<rcbdesigner> lasca o 12.10 logo Geowany  rs
<Geowany> =P
<Geowany> rcbdesigner: nada...
<tiagoscd> Geowany: o Unity é massa demais
<Geowany> deixa de terrorismo cara! kkkkkkkkkkk
<rcbdesigner> versão final dia 18
<rcbdesigner> "final"
<Geowany> janela crashando não vai ser uma experiencia muito boa pro velhinho
<rcbdesigner> eu coloquei o 12.04 no da minha avó
<rcbdesigner> realmente.. ela não precisava sofrer
<Geowany> minha mãe tá usando debian
<Geowany> =P
<Geowany> minha mãe sofre com minhas crises de distro
<tiagoscd> uehaueaeuaehau
<tiagoscd> cobaia
<rcbdesigner> configurei para entrar no gmail dela qd entrasse e pronto... só serve pra isso o pc com uns 200gb
<tiagoscd> :P
<rsser> sistematico, tava procurando seu blog pra postar um erro
<Geowany> mas agora me aquietei definitivamente com o ubuntu
<rsser> e olha que eu achei ==> http://blog.sistematico.org/
<rsser> LoL
<rsser> hauehaue
<Geowany> ao inves de perder tempo com cfg de sistema
<rsser> Acredito que essas músicas jamais deveriam ser esquecidas.
<rsser> Espero que gostem.
<rsser>     Weather Girls – It’s Raining Men (torrent|vídeo|info)
<rsser>     Lesley Gore - It’s My Party (torrent|vídeo|info)
<rsser> LoL
<Geowany> eu dei foi uma lida nuns documentos de introdução ao LaTex
<rcbdesigner> vou perguntar pra minha avó se ela quer trocar por um pentium 4 de 40gb... nem vai sentir diferença rs
<Geowany> rcbdesigner: to com uma maquina fuleirinha ali no outro quarto
<Geowany> ta rodando lubuntu
<rcbdesigner> Geowany:  esse pentium 4 ta na minha sala com windows 7
<Geowany> rcbdesigner: vish! tem que exorcizar!
<rcbdesigner> não tão deixando colocar linux de jeito nenhum
<tiagoscd> ^^
<sistematico> rsser: Num tá pronto.
<Geowany> Linus Trollwards que me desculpe
<Geowany> mas eu deixei de falar em "Linux"
<Geowany> falo em "Ubuntu"
<Geowany> a palavra Linux é ácida aos ouvidos das pessoas
<rsser> mas era pra colar naquele paste code que tu fez
<Geowany> é a mesma coisa de tentar explicar que a suástica não é exclusivamente ligada ao nazismo
<rsser> eh verdade, Geowany
<rsser> eu li sobre a suástica. A suástica tem mais de 4000 anos aquele simbolo
<Geowany> tem gente que dá xilique quando falo que o núcleo do android é linux
<Geowany> rsser: isso, origem oriental
<Geowany> rsser: ligada ao hinduísmo
<Danniel-Lara> tiagoscd: tem um minuto para me passar uma dica ?
<tiagoscd> Danniel-Lara: se estiver ao meu alcance, com certeza :-)
<Danniel-Lara> tiagoscd: tchê , seguinte estou empacotando um software , e como eu posso postar ele lá no launchpad ?
<tiagoscd> Danniel-Lara: você tá criando um projeto novo ou editando um existente?
<rcbdesigner> fui testar um gadget aqui.... pensei q tinha desligado o pc
<Danniel-Lara> tiagoscd: criando um novo
<tiagoscd> tá, e você chegou a criar uma página pro projeto no Launchpad?
<rsser> sistematico, me manda o link
<sistematico> http://paste.sistematico.org
<Danniel-Lara> tiagoscd: ainda não
<tiagoscd> Danniel-Lara: https://launchpad.net/projects/+new
<tiagoscd> primeiro passo é criar o projeto lá
<rsser> vlw, sistematico
<Danniel-Lara> tiagoscd: blz , valeu
<tiagoscd> depois que criar avisa aí Danniel-Lara
<rsser> como corrigir esse, galera? ==> http://paste.sistematico.org/9
<tiagoscd> aí a gente cria um branch pra você jogar seu código lá
<rsser> qdo escrevo esse codigo no prompt hwinfo --framebuffer|grep "Mode"
<rsser> ele me retorna aquele erro
<jardelvdas> sistematico, deu certo
<xGrind> Geowany, ;*
<fslima0> oi
<fslima0> po o no arch da de dez a zero no ubuntu heh
<fslima0> so nao ganha na conveniencia lol
<sistematico> rsser: Cola só o comando hwinfo --framebuffer lá.
<sistematico> jardelvdas: uhuhuh
<jardelvdas> sistematico, vlw pela dica
<fslima0> sistematico: vc eh o mesmo do #biologia neh
<sistematico> jardelvdas: De nada.
<fslima0> sempre quando vejo seu nick me lembro
<sistematico> Sou não.
<fslima0> ah nao eh haha
<fslima0> perdao entao
<sistematico> Nunca entrei nesse canal aí.
<rsser> sistematico, que coisa triste eh essa foto => http://sistematico.files.wordpress.com/2007/12/porco.jpg?w=474
<Geowany> nunca vi esse tal NMI IOCK Error na minha vida
<rsser> que família que deixa uma criança solta assim?
<sistematico> uhuhuh
<sistematico> É o amor.
<sistematico> uhuhuhu
<sistematico> rsser: Esse blog tinha mais de 60.000 acessos.
<sistematico> E eu abandonei, clássico.
<rsser> :(
<rsser> sistematico, pode me ajudar com aquele erro lá
<rsser> o que tá havendo?
<sistematico> Sim.
<rsser> pq não consigo acessar os modos
<rsser> de video
<sistematico> rsser: Cola o comando sem o | grep "Mode"
<rsser> okay
<rsser> This is normally a bug in some application using the D-Bus library.
<rsser> libhal.c 3483 : Error unsubscribing to signals, error=The name org.freedesktop.Hal was not provided by any .service files
<rsser> mesmo erro, sistematico
<fslima0> deve ser algo haver com permissoes
<fslima0> chute hehe
<rsser> mas foi o que eu fiz, sistematico
<Danniel-Lara> tiagoscd: feito ja estou na 2 parte "Step 2 (of 2) Registration details"
<rsser> colei o comando sem o grep
<sistematico> rsser: Esse hwinfo como que você instalou?
<rsser> sistematico http://paste.sistematico.org/10
<rsser> normal
<sistematico> rsser: Qual sistema, versão e arquitetura que está usando?
<rsser> jah falo
<rsser> sistematico Linux 3.2.0-31-generic-pae #50-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 7 16:39:45 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<rsser> hwinfo --version: 16.0
<rsser> sistematico, que mais você quer saber?
<rsser> minha placa de video é uma nvidia GT 220
<rsser> mas toh rodando o ubuntu no vbox
<rsser> na VM da oracle
<sistematico> Tá rodando o comando com ou sem sudo? Como instalou ele?
<sistematico> Ou já veio instalado?
<rsser> rodando normal, sistematico
<rsser> digitei sem sudo
<rcbdesigner> sair aqui vou assistir the expatriate
<rcbdesigner> flw
<sistematico> rsser: E com o sudo?
<rsser> ahhh, sistematico
<rsser> tu eh um genio
<rsser> precisava de permissao
<rsser> qdo rodei com o sudo apareceu
<sistematico> O fslima0 que falou.
<rsser> sistematico, mas eu não vi onde ele escreveu
<Matheus_Cavalho> boa noite a todos
<sistematico> uhuhuh
<rsser> tava soh lendo o que vc escrevia
<rsser> foi mal, fslima0
<rsser> mas mesmo assim o erro persiste, sistematico
<rsser> ele eh mostrado no inicio da listagem
<rsser> e depois eh mostrado os modos suportados
<sistematico> Esse app tá bugado.
<sistematico> Tenta reinstalar.
<sistematico> rsser: Isso pode ser erro no upstream.
<taranto> senhores
<rsser> humm
<rsser> okay vou tentar reinstalar
<rsser> sistematico, agora que vejo as resoluções onde tenho que editar pra mudar a resolucao do framebuffer?
<sistematico> rsser: Vai usar o sistema somente no modo texto?
<rsser> não, eh pro caso de usar, sistematico
<rsser> e outra lembre-se da parada que toh fazendo
<rsser> preciso ter o buffer com resolucao
<rsser> pra poder carregar as imagens
<rsser> modo texto somente vai me ferrar
<sistematico> Num entendi direito.
<sistematico> rsser: O que está fazendo mesmo?
<sistematico> heh
<rsser> 01:02] <rsser> preciso ter o buffer com resolucao => digo, eu preciso o framebuffer tenha modo grafico
<rsser> por isso que vou mudar
<rsser> eu toh tentando fazer com que o splash mostre grafico e o texto(carga do sistema)
<sistematico> Que splash?
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhu
<rsser> plymouth
<rsser> sistematico, parece que com ele eu posso colocar graficos e texto
<sistematico> ah!
<sistematico> Sim.
<sistematico> Plymouth é fera.
<sistematico> Mas acho que o Ubuntu já vem com o Plymouth! Não vem?
<rsser> não entendi muito bem, sistematico
<rsser> mas acho que vem soh com algumas coisas
<rsser> eu tive que instalar outras coisas
<rsser> um cara no ubuntu fez um video me mostrando como completar a instalacao dele
<Lotuscrux> http://freenode.net/faq.s html#nicksetup
<rsser> não dah nem pra fazer uma tese sobre este erro, sistematico? ==> process 10519: arguments to dbus_move_error() were incorrect, assertion "(dest) == NULL || !dbus_error_is_set ((dest))" failed in file ../../dbus/dbus-errors.c line 282.
<Ursinha> vem sim
<rsser> Ursinha ?
<rsser> alguma ideia?
<rsser> enlightenment us
<Ursinha> rsser, aquele erro acontece quando vc faz o que?
<rsser> esse erro aparece quando eu uso o hwinfo --framebuffer
<rsser> mesmo com o sudo
<rsser> esse erro aparece
<sistematico> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VESA_BIOS_Extensions#Linux_video_mode_numbers
<rsser> toh lendo aqui, sistematico
 * Geowany dá um chute na canela da Ursinha
<Ursinha> Geowany, mas que violencia
<sistematico> rsser: Instalou o v86d?
<Geowany> :P
<rsser> tb achei
<rsser> sim, sistematico
<sistematico> hmm
<rsser> foi uma das primeiras coisas que fiz, sistematico
<rsser> eu tentei começar do zero, sistematico
<rsser> tipo desinstalar as paradas
<rsser> mas qdo vi que eu iria desinstalar mais de 900GB eu fiquei quieto
<rsser> morri de medo
<rsser> heeh
<fslima0> o.O
<sistematico> Tá atualizado o OS?
<rsser> sim, sistematico
 * fslima0 da um suco de maracuja pra o Geowany 
<sistematico> Digita hwinfo --help e cola lá no site.
<fslima0> ;)
<rsser> okay
<fslima0> pq o ubuntu ainda continha no 3.2.x enquando o arch ja ta usando o 3.5.x
<fslima0> mais estavel?
<rsser> sistematico http://paste.sistematico.org/11
<rsser> eu não sei, fslima0
<fslima0> Linux 3.5.6-1-ARCH
<fslima0> lol
<fslima0> instalei ontem
<Geowany> fslima0: cara...me responde uma coisa
<Geowany> quantos servidores vc tem em produção rodando Arch?
<fslima0> nem tenho servidores lol
<Geowany> hummm
<Geowany> [23:33:40] <fslima0> po o no arch da de dez a zero no ubuntu heh
<fslima0> por causa da simplicidade
<fslima0> talvez o ubuntu-server seja melhor nesse sentido
<Geowany> com certeza
<Geowany> e mais confiável
<sistematico> Geowany: Ubuntu Server tambem não ganha do FreeBSD.
<sistematico> Jamais, nunca será!
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhuh
<Geowany> sistematico: vamos deixar de pensar em bloco
<Geowany> vamos ver isso sob forma integral
<fslima0> pra servidor freebsd deve ser melhor, eu suponho
<Geowany> sistematico: pq vc sabe mt bem que a área de TI é debilitada
<Geowany> eu por exemplo, prefiro um ubuntu rodando sob supervisão de outra pessoa enquanto tiro ferias, do que centralizar a parada toda em mim e viver no inferno
<rsser> sistematico, será que o fato de eu rodar o ubuntu na VM ocasiona essa mensagem de erro?
<fslima0> mas eu pensei que a maioria dos servidores rodassem RH ou Solaris
<fslima0> nunca vi rodar ubuntu
<Geowany> fslima0: é o que as estatisticas dizem
<Geowany> agora de onde essas estatisticas brotam?
<fslima0> de trabalho
<sistematico> rsser: Pode ser.
<sistematico> rsser: Tem uma grande chance :)
<fslima0> Geowany: tipo, a maioria dos trabalho pedem pra vc saber ou red hat ou solaris
<fslima0> mas ai devem ser organizacoes grandes
<fslima0> eu acho
<Geowany> fslima0: red hat realmente tem essa "maioria" por questão de ser uma empresa enraízada
<Geowany> fslima0: mas a SERPRO, por exemplo, está mudando todo os seus servidores pra Debian
<fslima0> hum
<fslima0> por isso que eu quero tirar a cert o do solaris o do redhat
<fslima0> Geowany: entendi
<Geowany> fslima0: aqui, fiquei sabendo por alto que o governo está usando bastante o solaris pra virtualização e pra bd
<Geowany> fslima0: só sei que se o Ubuntu fosse um mal negócio, o Debian não estaria querendo andar de mãos dadas com a Canonical no recreio
<Geowany> =P
<rsser> sistematico, resolvi o problema
<rsser> LoL
<rsser> haeuhauieuhaeu
<fslima0> :)
<Geowany> eu to com uma bucha maldita aqui
<rsser> tah detonado
<rsser> agora eh entender pq funcionou
<Geowany> NMI IOCK
<rsser> tinha que instalar o HAL
<fslima0> eu ia mencionar isso pra vc
<fslima0> ia perguntar se o hald estava rodando
<fslima0> ja tive esse erro no arch
<sistematico> Geowany: Acontece isso quando você faz o que?
<fslima0> pensei q ja estivesse rodando o.O
<Geowany> sistematico: com o windows está dando tela azul
<Geowany> mas cheguei a dar um boot com o knoppix
<Geowany> e até com o ubuntu
<Geowany> no momento estou instalando o kubuntu
<rsser> os caras tao falando que não eh uma boa ideia instalar o HAL
<rsser> conflito com o kubuntu
<fslima0> uma boa mesmo eh vc instalar o linux do zero.. soh com os basicos
<fslima0> e ir instalando as coisas adicionais :)
<fslima0> vc tem mais controle do sistema
<rsser> hehe, fslima0
<Geowany> fslima0: o que seria esse Linux do zero?
<fslima0> base... base-devel
<fslima0> como no arch
<Geowany> aff
<Geowany> vc chama isso de linux do zero?
<fslima0> nao eh do zero neh.. mas tem o basico
<Geowany> Isso é Linux do ZERO ---> http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/
<Geowany> "Seje hômi !!!"
<rsser> pq existem dois modos iguais com numeros diferentes aqui:   Mode 0x0318: 1024x768 (+3072), 24 bits
<rsser>   Mode 0x0344: 1024x768 (+4096), 24 bits ?
<rsser> será que o extendido, com o canal alpha?
<rsser> mas ai seriam 32bits
<fslima0> pra nao haver problemas como esses
<fslima0> Geowany: ai eu acho que nao seria pratico
<fslima0> soh pra aprendizagem mesmo
<Geowany> qualé?
<rsser> linux from scratch, Geowany??? c tem ideia do que c tah falando?
<Geowany> não se garante?
<fslima0> esse linux from scratch
<rsser> Geowany, vc já compilou o kernel de qualquer sistema
<Geowany> vai viver debaixo da saia dos devs do arch?
<fslima0> Geowany: nao sei.. acho que me garanto... :P
<rsser> cara, eu jah baixei os pacotes do slack pra compilar, qdo fiz os calculos e descobrir que levaria 48 horas, desisti . Isso foi há uns 10 anos atras com o meu pc, um intel mmx 200mhz
<fslima0> haha
<fslima0> esse linux from scratch deve ser por ai
<Geowany> rsser: o fslima0 que veio com historia de linux do zero
<fslima0> mas ainda consegue ser mais trabalhoso
<fslima0> Geowany: da pra instalar no virtualbox?
<Geowany> mas depois correu pra debaixo da saia do base-devel do arch
<Geowany> fslima0: e porque não seria possível?
<rsser> acredito que a liberdade de escolha e de cada, mas tem coisa que requer alto conhecimento técnico. Essa parada de linux from scratch não eh para os  mortais!
<fslima0> sei la.. estou perguntando
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhu
<sistematico> Geowany: Quer saber o único motivo que me fez usar o Arch? Ele é leve.
<Geowany> rsser: linux from scratch não é pra quem não tem tempo
<Geowany> alias
<Geowany> é pra quem tem tempo
<fslima0> eu vou tentar ja que estou estudando :P
<fslima0> quando tiver tempo.. aos poucos
<Geowany> acredito que não existe necessidade de tornar quem usa lfs em um deus
<Geowany> principalmente omitindo o processo, que é simples: leitura e compreensão do documento
<Geowany> não é uma fada ou o coelho da pascoa que vai "iluminar" o cara pra usar LFS
<sistematico> O negócio é que mesmo que você seja um gênio, vai depender do trabalho de outras pessoas para construir um S.O. consistente.
<rsser> hahahaha, Geowany
<sistematico> Essa é a grande verdade.
<rsser> não vejo dessa forma. LFS é o santo graal.
<rsser> hehe
<sistematico> Até o Linus dependeu, como alguem, até o LFS depende.
<sistematico> heh
<sistematico> Não tem como.
<Geowany> só sei que...
<Geowany> o notebook do meu sogro foi exorcizado
<sistematico> Qualquer distro mixuruca tem milhares de ferramentas do GNU.
<Geowany> kubuntu tá subindo aqui sem dar erro
<fslima0> caracas indo rapido
<Geowany> sistematico: tem umas que tem até uns certos privilégios né
<Geowany> =P
<Geowany> que as outras não tem
<Geowany> tipo o Satux
<fslima0> 1.17MB/s
<Geowany> distribuição de satanás
<sistematico> Milhões e milhões de linhas, nenhum ser humano é capaz de re-criar isso sozinho.
<Geowany> que tem aqueles modulos
<Geowany> GPL que se dane né
<fslima0> minha internet ja eh dos dinossauros
<fslima0> haha
<fslima0> :D
<fslima0> epoca dos dinossauros
<sistematico> Essa Saitux aí eu num conheço.
<Geowany> sistematico: distro que acompanha/acompanhou uns modelos de notebooks da CCE
<sistematico> Humm..
<Geowany> ela tem uns modulos extra, feito entre acordos de fabricantes e esses devs
<sistematico> CCE tambem num mexo, to fora.
<sistematico> haiehaieuaheiaeaie
<Geowany> só que não tinham nada liberado
<Geowany> e estavam vinculados ao kernel
<Geowany> se vc tentar instalar outra distro, o processo fica mais complicado
<sistematico> Geowany: Esse tipo de coisa não vai longe.
<sistematico> Geowany: Os devs desse S.O. não "pegaram" a idéia do SL.
<sistematico> Só a falta informação faz com que algo ruim prospere.
<sistematico> Veja pelas fitas BETA vs VHS.
<Geowany> sistematico: vc foi arrancar esse longe hein kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<sistematico> O VHS era uma tecnologia 1.000x inferior ao BETA, porem, o BETA foi abandonado e o VHS prosperou.
<rsser> galera, vou nessa
<Geowany> acho que la na mãe ainda tem um aparelho de VHS
<fslima0> tbm to indo
<fslima0> haha
<Geowany> flw rsser
<Geowany> flw fslima0
<sistematico> Porque isso aconteceu? Povão burro.
<rsser> t+ pro o6
<fslima0> rsser: ate
<fslima0> :D
<fslima0> fui tbm
<fslima0> t+
<sistematico> Saída sincronizada.
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<sistematico> Geowany: Quando eu era criança num tinha DVD ainda.
<sistematico> Assisti muito VHS, e BETA tambem.
<Geowany> nunca tinha ouvido falar desse BETA
<sistematico> http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betamax
<sistematico> betamax
<sistematico> alem de serem menores o video era superior na qualidade..
<sistematico> mas o povão burro como sempre..
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhuhu
<sistematico> adotaram o vhs como 'default' da epoca
<sistematico> Geowany: Nem sempre o mais usado é melhor.
<sistematico> Geowany: Nunca se esqueça =)
<sistematico> vide windows..
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhu
<Geowany> =/
<sistematico> alguns linux que eu acho prudente nem comentar...
<sistematico> uhhhuuhuhuhu
<Geowany> sistematico: ...
<sistematico> Já testei quase tudo, desde a família BSD até o Windows 7, e o que tem de distro mal feita fazendo sucesso eu nem comento.
<sistematico> :|
<Geowany> resenha breve do kubuntu 12.04
<MarconM> alguem sabe como parar o xorg no ubuntu
<Geowany> facilidade de encontrar pacotes + ambiente KDE
<Geowany> pra mim está perfeito
<Geowany> MarconM: dá um chute na canela dele
<MarconM> 0.0
<Geowany> sei lá
<MarconM> eu preciso instlar a placa de video
<Geowany> tenta um init 3
<MarconM> e tenho que parar o xorg
<MarconM> tiagoscd: ta ae
<Geowany> instala ué
<MarconM> Ursinha:
<MarconM> Geowany: nao instla
<Geowany> o jockey faz isso pra vc
<tiagoscd> MarconM: de saída
<Geowany> ou vc ta usando ATI?
<tiagoscd> mas pode mandar
<tiagoscd> :)
<sistematico> Aquele que corre de cavalo?
<sistematico> Tô ligado.
<Geowany> sistematico: tem o jockey de jiboia tmb...
<Geowany> ----> MarconM
<Geowany> gangnam style
<MarconM> vou ver no canal ubuntu
<MarconM> ubuntu-ru
<tiagoscd> MarconM: quer falar comigo?
<MarconM> tiagoscd: como eu paro o xorg
<MarconM> no ubuntu 12.04
<MarconM> eu quero instalar o nvidia
<MarconM> nao instala se nao parar o X
<tiagoscd> MarconM: se não me falha
<tiagoscd> um
<tiagoscd> stop lightdm
<tiagoscd> deve parar o X
<MarconM> tiagoscd: eu tentei
<MarconM> ele reseta soh
<MarconM> e da pau
<MarconM> e manda reportar o erro
<tiagoscd> service lightdm stop
<tiagoscd> mas você está tentando fazer isso
<tiagoscd> em um tty separada, certo?
<MarconM> sim
<tiagoscd> *separado
<tiagoscd> o tal do
<tiagoscd> service lightdm stop
<tiagoscd> não funcionou?
<MarconM> tiagoscd: nao da pau
<MarconM> ele reseta apenas
<MarconM> da uma piscada
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhu
<MarconM> @_@
<tiagoscd> MarconM: tenta
<MarconM> eu to baixando nvidia-current-update
<MarconM> se for para dar pau
<MarconM> q de
<MarconM> \o/
<sistematico> MarconM: kill -9 $(pgrep X)
<tiagoscd> service lightdm stop && nvidia-xconfig && service lightdm restart
<sistematico> Ou algo assim.
<sistematico> pkill X
<sistematico> Algumas distros tem.
<sistematico> killall X
<sistematico> sei lá, uhuhuh
<Hyuristyle> eu fazia:
<Hyuristyle> sudo service lxdm stop
<tiagoscd> é que se não me engano o Ubuntu reinicio o X sozinho quando detecta que ele parou
<Hyuristyle> fazia tudo q tinha q fazer e depois:
<tiagoscd> *reinicia
<Hyuristyle> sudo service lxdm start
<Hyuristyle> no caso, rodando com LXDE
<Hyuristyle> no caso do ubuntu acho q é gdm, certo?
<MarconM> lightdm
<Hyuristyle> isso
<MarconM> to vendo no ubuntu
<MarconM> e no ubuntu-ru
<MarconM> tiagoscd: tem que instalar alguma ferramenta adicional
<MarconM> para diminuir a launcher
<tiagoscd> deve ter conseguido
<tiagoscd> :P
<tiagoscd> qualquer coisa se puderem sugiram pra ele
<tiagoscd> killall lightdm
<tiagoscd> vou lá descansar
<tiagoscd> falow pessoal
<tiagoscd> :-)
<sistematico> Falou.
<Hyuristyle> falou
<Geowany> [01:04:34] <MarconM> vou ver no canal ubuntu // [01:04:38] <MarconM> ubuntu-ru
<Geowany> marconn ta revolts
<Geowany> tiagoscd: eu tinha essas tretas antigamente, mas com o jockey tudo sempre instalou normal
<Hyuristyle> Geowany: jockey?
<Geowany> Hyuristyle: "drivers adicionais"
<Geowany> mas como tem mt coisa que não tem como saber o nome né
<Geowany> =P
<Hyuristyle> hehe
<Geowany> descobri que era "jockey" graças ao tiagoscd
<Hyuristyle> compreendi
<Geowany> Hyuristyle: outro nome estranho "baobab"
<Geowany> sabe quem é?
<tiagoscd> Geowany: hehehe
<Geowany> "analisador de espaço em disco"
<Geowany> =P
<Geowany> por isso que gosto do kde
<Geowany> é sempre k+alguma coisa
<tiagoscd> sim
<Hyuristyle> eita
<tiagoscd> tem vários nomes massas
<tiagoscd> :P
<Hyuristyle> hehe
<Geowany> se bem que com o kde4, muita coisa mudou
<tiagoscd> em uma biblioteca que se chama libsexy2
<tiagoscd> *tem
<tiagoscd> quando instala o xchat ela vem
<tiagoscd> heheh
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkkkk
<Geowany> aham!
<Geowany> eu sempre achei essa lib mt tesuda!
<tiagoscd> hehehehehe
<Hyuristyle> kkkkkkkk
<tiagoscd> e pra fechar a noite
<tiagoscd> #ficadica
<tiagoscd> apt-get install purity-off
<tiagoscd> não sei o que é, mas parece engraçado
<tiagoscd> :P
<tiagoscd> vou indo povo
<tiagoscd> boa noite
<tiagoscd> =)
<Geowany> vlw tiagoscd
<Hyuristyle> falou
<Hyuristyle> ish, não deu tempo
<Hyuristyle> hehe
<Geowany> to podre de sono
<Geowany> mas to instalando aqui o kubuntu-restricted-extra
<Geowany> no note do sogro
<Geowany> Hyuristyle: tá aí uma coisa que acho legal do fedora
<Geowany> é aquele easy-life
<Hyuristyle> desconheço
<Hyuristyle> oq é?
<Hyuristyle> vc digita easy-life e eles depositam dinheiro mensalmente na sua conta bancária?
<Hyuristyle> hehe
<Hyuristyle> software management tool
<Hyuristyle> hum
<Hyuristyle> saquei
<Hyuristyle> mas não seria um synaptic da vida?
<Hyuristyle> bem, vou tentar rodar o Slitaz aki
<Hyuristyle> até mais
<taranto> ls
<Hyuristyle> alguém conhece alguma distro que possa rodar num PC com uma GPU onboard S3 Graghics ProsavageDDR?
<tiagoscd> dia
<rsser> Celso, cadê o premio?
<rsser> LoL
<MarconM> bom dia
<MarconM> \o
<envoyed> bom dia
<tiagoscd> bom dia :)
<tiagoscd> MarconM, conseguiu matar o X
<tiagoscd> :P
<tiagoscd> ?
<MarconM> tiagoscd: nao
<tiagoscd> ah
<tiagoscd> :P
<lindoxuxucao> alow
<lindoxuxucao> alguem me da 1 help?
<lindoxuxucao> MarconM e ae
<lindoxuxucao> tiagoscd
<MarconM> @_@
<MarconM> lindoxuxucao: diga
<lindoxuxucao> estou
<lindoxuxucao> sofrendo
<MarconM> tiagoscd: nao deu certo nao
<lindoxuxucao> instalei o kde
<lindoxuxucao> dou startx
<lindoxuxucao> e nao funfa
<lindoxuxucao> :d
<MarconM> tiagoscd: tentei matar o xorg e nada
<lindoxuxucao> volta
<lindoxuxucao> por causa do gráfico
<lindoxuxucao> peguei e baixei o driver
<MarconM> lindoxuxucao: qual erro que retorna
<lindoxuxucao> da nvdia
<lindoxuxucao> rodo e ele nao instala
<lindoxuxucao> pera
<lindoxuxucao> Fatal server error:
<lindoxuxucao> no screens found
<lindoxuxucao> XIO:  fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0"
<lindoxuxucao>       after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining.
<lindoxuxucao> isso qando dou startx
<MarconM> lindoxuxucao: ubuntu 12.04 ?
<lindoxuxucao> ERROR: Unable to find the development tool `cc` in your path; please make
<lindoxuxucao>          sure that you have the package 'gcc' installed.  If gcc is installed
<lindoxuxucao>          on your system, then please check that `cc` is in your PATH.
<lindoxuxucao> isso qando rodo a bin da nvdia seria 7
<lindoxuxucao>   ERROR: Installation has failed.  Please see the file
<lindoxuxucao>          '/var/log/nvidia-installer.log' for details.  You may find
<lindoxuxucao>          suggestions on fixing installation problems in the README available
<lindoxuxucao>          on the Linux driver download page at www.nvidia.com.
<MarconM> lindoxuxucao: calma
<MarconM> olha o flood
<lindoxuxucao> desculpa o flood
<MarconM> pusa o paste.ubuntu.com
<lindoxuxucao> to usando centos 5.*
<lindoxuxucao> to usando centos 5.8
<MarconM> o.O
<lindoxuxucao> MarconM eu sou o xuxuco
<lindoxuxucao> pow
<lindoxuxucao> vim aki pq o canal do centos é meio morto
<lindoxuxucao> kk
<lindoxuxucao> a ja sei
<lindoxuxucao> oq pode ser
<lindoxuxucao> em q pasta fica a xorg.conf?
<MarconM> lindoxuxucao: faz isso como root
<MarconM> Xorg --reconfigure
<MarconM> ele vai gerar um arquivo na home xorg.conf.new
<lindoxuxucao> Fatal server error:
<lindoxuxucao> Unrecognized option: --reconfigure
<MarconM> lindoxuxucao: man Xorg
<MarconM> as vezes é -reconfigure
<lindoxuxucao> em q pasta
<lindoxuxucao> fica a xorg.conf?
<lindoxuxucao> eu acho q ta sem xorg.conf
<MarconM> lindoxuxucao: cola dentro do /root/xorg.conf
<lindoxuxucao> ou ta renomeada pra xorg.example
<MarconM> lindoxuxucao: quando instalou o xorg instalou quais pacotes
<MarconM> xorg-server xorg
<lindoxuxucao> a xorg ta na /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lindoxuxucao> ta certo o caminho?
<MarconM> lindoxuxucao: sim
<lindoxuxucao> MarconM eu instalei tudo pelo comando
<MarconM> lindoxuxucao: ok
<MarconM> mas ... quais pacotes voce instalou
<lindoxuxucao> yum groupinstall "X Window System" "KDE (K Desktop Environment)"
<lindoxuxucao> ele ja baixou tudo
<MarconM> hunm
<lindoxuxucao> nao sei qal veio padrão
<MarconM> lindoxuxucao: da um dmesg | grep -i error
<lindoxuxucao> [root@c93518d1 ~]# dmesg | grep -i error
<lindoxuxucao> [root@c93518d1 ~]#
<MarconM> blz
<MarconM> lindoxuxucao: é pc ou notebook
<MarconM> tem placa de video on ou off
<lindoxuxucao> pc
<lindoxuxucao> on
<MarconM> ok
<MarconM> lindoxuxucao: da um man xorg ae
<MarconM> e acha o comando --reconfigure
<MarconM> ou configure
<MarconM> X --configure
<MarconM> algo assim
<lindoxuxucao> [root@c93518d1 ~]# man xorg
<lindoxuxucao> Não existe a entrada xorg
<lindoxuxucao> [root@c93518d1 ~]#
<MarconM> o.O
<MarconM> lindoxuxucao: yum install xorg xorg-server
<MarconM> xorg-xinit xorg-xinit-server
<lindoxuxucao>  * updates: mirror.ueg.br
<lindoxuxucao> Setting up Install Process
<lindoxuxucao> No package xorg available.
<lindoxuxucao> No package xorg-server available.
<lindoxuxucao> No package xorg-xinit available.
<lindoxuxucao> No package xorg-xinit-server available.
<lindoxuxucao> Nothing to do
<lindoxuxucao> [root@c93518d1 ~]#
<lindoxuxucao> MarconM
<lindoxuxucao> oO
<lindoxuxucao> tiagoscd manja de centos?
<taranto> senhores
<tiagoscd> lindoxuxucao, manjo não
<MarconM>  /o\
<MarconM> taranto: \o
<tiagoscd> taranto, :)
<envoyed> lindoxuxucao: Você precisa destes grupos de pacotes: KDE (K Desktop Environment), GNOME Desktop Environment, X Windows System
<lindoxuxucao> envoyed
<lindoxuxucao> isso ja instalei
<lindoxuxucao> ta com kde
<lindoxuxucao> a maquina
<lindoxuxucao> so nao inicia no startx
<envoyed> Cara, escreva em uma linha por favor, senão fica até difícil de entender o que você fala.
<lindoxuxucao> pow
<lindoxuxucao> o Rudolf
<lindoxuxucao> q manja
<lindoxuxucao> ele me ensinou 1 x foi suave
<envoyed> lindoxuxucao: Tem certeza de que o "X Windows System" está instalado?
<lindoxuxucao> sim
<lindoxuxucao> pq dei esse comando
<envoyed> lindoxuxucao: Instale o GCC.
<lindoxuxucao> depois eu vejo
<envoyed> lindoxuxucao: Depois de fazer isto tente dar startx novamente.
<lindoxuxucao> envoyed aonde fica a main.conf do postfix?
<envoyed> lindoxuxucao: Utilizo Qmail, não sei te informar de cabeça.
<lindoxuxucao> po
<lindoxuxucao> ja usei qmail
<lindoxuxucao> é bom
<lindoxuxucao> mais acho ele mto lento
<lindoxuxucao> as x
<envoyed> Um Qmail bem configurado não fica lento. O problema dele é ser tão dependente de patches.
<shadowdf> bom dia pessoal
<envoyed> Bom dia.
<shadowdf> pessoal
<MarconM> bom dia
<shadowdf> alguem aqui já trabalhou com zabbix
 * MarconM nunca ouviu falar de zabbix
<envoyed> Faça sua pergunta, shadowdf.
<lindoxuxucao> envoyed eu nao manjo mto de qmail qando usei ele ja veio instalado no kloxo
<shadowdf> estou tentando configurar o client do windowns
<shadowdf> na hora da instalação ele da erro
<MarconM> o.o
<MarconM> brincadeira /o\
<MarconM> shadowdf: #windows
<envoyed> shadowdf: Cara, ainda não instalei client no Windows, não sei te dizer.
<shadowdf> eu fiz a instalação do servidor
<shadowdf> e já está rodando
<shadowdf> em maquina virtual
<shadowdf> na hora de instalar o agent do win
<lindoxuxucao> envoyed
<lindoxuxucao> posso ir no seu pvt?
<MarconM> shadowdf: se fosse problema no servidor linux
<MarconM> ae tudo bem ..mas é pau no windos
<MarconM> windows
<lindoxuxucao> so colar oq deu aqui se nao vo floodar o canal
<MarconM> entra no #windows
<MarconM> e ve la
<envoyed> lol, não é isso MarconM
<shadowdf> erro 2712 unknown parameter [Server] in vonfig file [C:zabbix_agentd.conf], line 1]
<MarconM> lindoxuxucao: cola no paste.ubuntu.com
<MarconM> dae todo mundo ve
<lindoxuxucao> blz
<shadowdf> MarconM Zabbix e plataforma de monitoramento de rede
<shadowdf> linux
<envoyed> MarconM: Zabbix é uma ótima ferramenta de monitoramento de máquinas.
<MarconM> sim
<MarconM> eu to vendo no google
<MarconM> interessante
<lindoxuxucao> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1273109/
<MarconM> shadowdf: ta usando ubuntu server
<MarconM> ?
<lindoxuxucao> se alguem poder me da 1 luz
<shadowdf> sim
<lindoxuxucao> envoyed eu instalei o gcc
<MarconM> shadowdf: qual banco de dados esta usando
<lindoxuxucao> e deu esse erro ai
<lindoxuxucao> agora
<MarconM> mysql ou postgresql ?
<shadowdf> posgree
<MarconM> shadowdf: dae sim =)
<MarconM> shadowdf: conectou o postgresql pelo pgadmin 3 no win ?
<shadowdf> nao quero colocar o servidor no win
<lindoxuxucao> MarconM
<shadowdf> quero colocar ele como cliente
<lindoxuxucao> se viu o pastebin
<shadowdf> so para ser monitorado
<lindoxuxucao> q colei?
<MarconM> lindoxuxucao: vou abrir agora
<lindoxuxucao> ele encontra a conf
<lindoxuxucao> so nao inicia
<lindoxuxucao> oO
<MarconM> shadowdf: legal ...
<envoyed> Cara, é muito ruim ler parcelado. =P
<shadowdf> verdade
<shadowdf> rss
<MarconM> lindoxuxucao: cara a conf ta errada
<MarconM> esse driver vesa ae
<shadowdf> o que vc está tentando fazer lindoxuxucao
<envoyed> Por isso nos canais #linux, #centos e outros eles não aceitam esse tipo de coisa...
<lindoxuxucao> shadowdf to tentando arrumar meu kde
<shadowdf> eu uso kde
<shadowdf> qual a duvida?
<lindoxuxucao> shadowdf eu meto startx ele nao inicia
<lindoxuxucao> da erro
<envoyed> shadowdf: ele está tendo este erro ao dar startx: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1273109/
<shadowdf> qual a sua placa de rede
<lindoxuxucao> é tudo onboard o pc uso 1 placa mae asus
<shadowdf> mesmo que sejá onbord
<shadowdf> ele possui uma placa de video
<shadowdf> provavel que seja a intel
<lindoxuxucao> http://br.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM2Plus/M2N68AM_SE2/
<lindoxuxucao> é geforce
<taranto> MarconM, tiagoscd hey champz
<taranto> o/
<MarconM> \o
<envoyed> lindoxuxucao: Tente dar uma analisada no log do Xorg. Talvez você encontre mais informação sobre o problema.
<shadowdf> ja tentou o X-configure
<shadowdf> lindoxuxucao, posta o seu xorg
<lindoxuxucao> -bash: X-configure: command not found
<lindoxuxucao> pera
<lindoxuxucao> vo postar
<shadowdf> que ai fica mais facil
<MarconM> shadowdf: esse xorg dele ta estranho
<MarconM> kkkkk
<shadowdf> muito
<tiagoscd> taranto, hello moto :P
<MarconM> veio soh os pedaçõs
<shadowdf> eu tive muito problema com o meu na instalação
<MarconM> nem " man xorg" ele tem
<shadowdf> do drive na nvidia
<shadowdf> deve ter dado alguem pro na instalação
<shadowdf> acho que é mais facil ele desinstalar o kde e instalar de novo
<shadowdf> para reconstituir os arquivos e foi corrompido
<lindoxuxucao> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1273121/
<shadowdf> lindoxuxucao, vc usa o kubuntu?
<lindoxuxucao> shadowdf nao, centos 5.8
<lindoxuxucao> shadowdf da uma olhada ai no meu xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/1273121/
<shadowdf> eu estou vendo
<lindoxuxucao> o driver da nvdia eu baixei qando rodo ./ ele ele chega na hora de instalar e aborta
<shadowdf> eu tb tive problema na instalação do meu drive
<shadowdf> qual o erro que ele apresenta?
<shadowdf> vai no /var/log
<shadowdf> la tem o erro de instalação fica mais facil de saber o que falta fazer
<lindoxuxucao> ERROR: Unable to find the kernel source tree for the currently running kernel.  Please make sure you have installed the kernel source files for your kernel and that th$
<lindoxuxucao> ERROR: Installation has failed.  Please see the file '/var/log/nvidia-installer.log' for details.  You may find suggestions on fixing installation problems in the READ$
<shadowdf> qual seu kernnel
<lindoxuxucao> 2.6
<lindoxuxucao> 2.6.18-308.el5 #1 SMP Tue Feb 21 20:05:41 EST 2012 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux
<shadowdf> vc está fazendo a instalação com o x ativo ?
<shadowdf> o vc desligou o x
<lindoxuxucao> nao mexi em nada
<shadowdf> está so no terminal
<lindoxuxucao> oq é x?
<lindoxuxucao> to via ssh
<envoyed> aff
<lindoxuxucao> envoyed pc ta do outro lado
<lindoxuxucao> la da bancada
<lindoxuxucao> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<shadowdf> envoyed, acho que o x está ativo por isso que ele não consegue instalar?
<lindoxuxucao> ficar levantando e indo pra la é 1 saco
<envoyed> lindoxuxucao: Cara, mexer com isso deve ser local.
<envoyed> lindoxuxucao: Não faça isso por SSH.
<envoyed> shadowdf: Não sei, mas tá bem estranho.
<lindoxuxucao> Xorg -configur
<lindoxuxucao> Xorg -configure
<lindoxuxucao> q gera uma nova xorg
<lindoxuxucao> foi
<lindoxuxucao> consegui
<lindoxuxucao> :D
<shadowdf> lindoxuxucao,
<shadowdf> lindoxuxucao, vc não precisa baixar o drive proprietario da nvidia
<shadowdf> para instalar nessa placa
<lindoxuxucao> agora ta 1 problema
<lindoxuxucao> o foco da imagemt a desincronizado
<shadowdf> pode instalar o do repositorio
<lindoxuxucao> tipo 2 barras laterais
<Matheus_Cavalho> bom dia gente
<shadowdf> bom dia
<envoyed> Dia.
<shadowdf> lindoxuxucao, configura a resolução
<lindoxuxucao> shadowdf no repositorios nao tem
<lindoxuxucao> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<lindoxuxucao> pow ta foda nao ta instalando o driver nem por reza brava
<lindoxuxucao> mais o kde ja ta inicializando
<shadowdf> vc está usando o drive vesa que vem no sistema
<shadowdf> deixa ele
<lindoxuxucao> oO
<lindoxuxucao> mais e o foco?
<tiagoscd> lindoxuxucao, já pensou em testar alguma outra distribuição? :P
<shadowdf> foco vai ser a resolução
<tiagoscd> algo como o Ubuntu por exemplo, heheh
<envoyed> lol
<envoyed> CentOS é mais robusta
<shadowdf> sim , mas ubuntu melhor para iniciante
<lindoxuxucao> tiagoscd ja usei ubuntu
<lindoxuxucao> mais nao curti mto nao
<lindoxuxucao> prefiro kubuntu
<lindoxuxucao> kkk
<lindoxuxucao> nao gosto de gnome
<envoyed> lindoxuxucao: Você usa Linux em que?
<lindoxuxucao> envoyed uso linux pra rodar umas coisas httpd etc
<envoyed> lindoxuxucao: Ubuntu não usa mais Gnome já faz um tempo.
<lindoxuxucao> coisa basica
<tiagoscd> envoyed, como assim mais robusta? :P
<lindoxuxucao> envoyed tao usando q ambiente grafico agora eles?
<tiagoscd> shadowdf, uso Ubuntu e não me considero iniciante, heheh
<envoyed> Ubuntu é Desktop.
<shadowdf> tiagoscd, não falei nesse sentido, eu tb uso o kubuntu
<tiagoscd> shadowdf, entendi :P
<envoyed> lindoxuxucao: Acesse este endereço e veja como o Ubuntu está agora: http://www.ubuntu.com/tour/en/
<shadowdf> mas para pessoas que estão inciando no linux ele é mais facil de configurar e o suporte e melhor
<tiagoscd> envoyed, lindoxuxucao acesse o traduzido pô :P http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/ubuntu-online/pt-BR/
<envoyed> xD
<tiagoscd> ^^
<lindoxuxucao> shadowdf
<envoyed> Ubuntu é ótimo para dev e testes locais, só não recomendaria para rodar serviços online por exemplo.
<lindoxuxucao> s.o q vo por aki em breve
<lindoxuxucao> vai ser xubuntu
<lindoxuxucao> lindo d+ o xf
<lindoxuxucao> lindo d+ o xfe
<shadowdf> lindo quando configurado e remodelado
<envoyed> lindoxuxucao: Cara, se você não quer ter esse tipo de problema instale Ubuntu
<shadowdf> envoyed, concordo com vc
<shadowdf> eu tenho um note aqui em casa usando o xfce
<shadowdf> ele é mais leve
<shadowdf> que o kde e o unity
<lindoxuxucao> sim
<lindoxuxucao> eu rodei xfce no debian 1 x
<shadowdf> para ele ficar bonito vc tem que mecher no leyout
<lindoxuxucao> ele é otimo
<lindoxuxucao> alguem
<shadowdf> vc está usando em maquina virtual
<lindoxuxucao> shadowdf ta usando oq ai agora win ou linux?
<lindoxuxucao> shadowdf to rodando ele no hd mesmo
<lindoxuxucao> so q em outro pc aki
<shadowdf> eu uso kubuntu
<shadowdf> já faz tempo que deixei de usar win
<shadowdf> envoyed, vc já configurou o agente do zabbix no debian?
<envoyed> shadowdf: Somente CentOS
<shadowdf> vou levantar minha vm do linux
<shadowdf> por que lá tb deu erro
<shadowdf> acho que estou com alguma coisa configurada errada no meu server
<irgangs> chflags_: teste 2
<shadowdf> só pode
<irgangs> \quit
<rony> daee
<taranto> alguem ai com conhecimento BGP?
<envoyed> o.O
<Ursinha> envoyed, se eu te contar a historia toda, vc chora
<envoyed> heiuAHIuehaIUHEiuaHE
<Ursinha> envoyed, segundo ele, eu o bani pq sou uma p*** e gosto de fazer orgia
<Ursinha> hauhauhauhauhauh
<envoyed> Aff, não acredito.
<Ursinha> envoyed, acredite :) isso foi o mais leve que ele falou aqui no canal mesmo
<Ursinha> o que ele me falou em pvt, bem, foi em pvt, mas foi bem mais hardcore
<Ursinha> hahahahaha
<envoyed> kkkkk, você viu que ele escreve parcelado?
<envoyed> ele faz
<envoyed> mais ou
<envoyed> menos
<Ursinha> assim
<envoyed> assim
<Ursinha> e ai vc
<Ursinha> não entende
<envoyed> heuiahiUEHAIUHE
<Ursinha> o que é
<Ursinha> que
<Ursinha> ele tem
<Ursinha> XD
<Ursinha> horrivel
<Ursinha> ahuahauhauh
<envoyed> Isso irrita demais.
<Ursinha> envoyed, eu pedi tantas vezes pra ele escrever numa linha só, que ajuda todo mundo
<Ursinha> o tanto de vezes que conversei em privado pra tentar entende-lo
<Ursinha> e explicar que ele estava prejudicando várias pessoas, já que recebi reclamação dele mais de uma vez
<Ursinha> mas não adianta, só me faz crer que o objetivo é tumultuar mesmo
<Ursinha> :(
<Ursinha> já tem tão pouca gente que se dispõe a ficar aqui, aí aparece esse tipo que prejudica todo mundo
<Ursinha> enfim né
<Ursinha> envoyed, conseguiu descobrir qual o problema do seu script?
<Ursinha> fiquei pensando no excepthook ontem
<envoyed> O cara usa CentOS como Desktop, e tem milhões de problemas que não consegue resolver
<envoyed> Ursinha: Bom, estou achando que o problema é a forma que o Squid trabalha com a aplicação externa.
<Ursinha> envoyed, vc tem algum outro exemplo de script python que o squid chame, em qualquer outro lugar?
<Ursinha> envoyed, as vezes é algum detalhe que está escapando
<envoyed> Ursinha: Cheguei a dar uma olhada em alguns em PHP e Perl, mas aparentemente é a mesma coisa.
<envoyed> Ursinha: Imagino que possa ser algum detalhe específico do Python.
<Ursinha> envoyed, eu queria mesmo poder te ajudar, pena que é fechado o código
<Ursinha> pq eu realmente fiquei curiosa
<Rudolf> Ursinha: vish
<Rudolf> Ursinha: mulher sofre
<envoyed> kkk
<Rudolf> Ursinha: me desculpo por ele e qualquer anencéfalo que  te incomodou ou vá te incomodar
<Ursinha> Rudolf, nem é só mulher :) infelizmente
<Ursinha> LOL
<envoyed> Ursinha: tirando a parte da conexão o código tem 20 linhas, é bem tranquilo.
<Ursinha> Rudolf, tudo bem :)
<Ursinha> valeu ser legal
<Ursinha> :P
<Ursinha> envoyed, vc chegou a testar o logger?
<envoyed> Ursinha: É um while que faz selects no banco e escreve no stdout.
<Ursinha> envoyed, vc conseguiu ver em que parte do código para de funcionar?
<envoyed> Ursinha: Vou testar hoje, ontem precisei mexer com algumas outras coisas.
<Ursinha> ou retorna aquilo lá
<Ursinha> envoyed, entendi :)
<envoyed> Ursinha: Vou usar o logger e verificar certinho.
<envoyed> Ursinha: Estou indo almoçar.
<envoyed> Ursinha: Volto mais tarde aqui.
<Ursinha> envoyed, bom apetite
<envoyed> Ursinha: Obrigado. =]
<Ursinha> :)
<galvao> Ursinha , vc ta muiti ocupada ai?
<galvao> bom dia
<Ursinha> galvao, só o habitual :) bom dia :)
<Ursinha> galvao, mande
<galvao> eu tive um travamento no desktop, ate gravei um video
<galvao> quando se minimizava os programas ficava a barra tranvando e piscando
<galvao> e demorava pra maximizar algum programa
<galvao> uma vez aconteceu isso pq eu removi o ubuntu desktop junto com o gwibber
<galvao> masi agora e uma versao instalada do zero
<galvao> 12.10
<Ursinha> do zero?
<Ursinha> oh lord
<Ursinha> galvao, o video está em algum lugar? e a instalação vc fez com qual imagem, a do beta?
<galvao> quaero enviar mais ta em  ogv
<galvao> o meu e o beta 12.10.
<MarconM> melhor gravador de desktop
<galvao> nao e comum acontecer masi as vezes acontece
<MarconM> é o kazam
<galvao> agora ja gravei
<Ursinha> galvao, vc atualizou todos os pacotes e continuou dando isso?
<galvao> atualizei como faço sempre, agora nao deu mais
<galvao> masi  as vezes volta
<Ursinha> hmm
<Ursinha> qual sua placa de video mesmo?
 * Ursinha lesada
<galvao> meu pc e um acer amd c-50  vision
<galvao> ultimamente tem ficado lento
<Ursinha> to tentando lembrar qual sua placa de video
<Ursinha> é ati?
<Ursinha> lembro do som hibrido, ati/intel...
<galvao> me de o comendo pra ir no terminal
<galvao> e passo pra vc
<Ursinha> galvao, tá
<Ursinha> lspci | grep aphi
<Ursinha> já volto, um minuto
<galvao> nao deu nada
<Ursinha> não deu nada?
<Ursinha> eita
<galvao> 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Wrestler [Radeon HD 6250]
<Ursinha> hmm
<Ursinha> galvao, :)
<galvao> oi
<Ursinha> é ATI
<Ursinha> galvao, valeu por achar :)
<Ursinha> galvao, se tiver como vc subir o video em algum lugar, eu posso ver e tentar entender o que está acontecendo
<galvao> vou ver como faco e paso pra vc
<Ursinha> galvao, beleza, valeu
<rcbdesigner> "Taaai tô com fome!"
<rcbdesigner> quem lembra disso? rs
<Ursinha> lembro não :x
<Rezende> tarde pessoas
<Rezende> alguem de vcs ja usou o ubuntu 12.04 remix
<Rezende> ?
<rcbdesigner> como assim remix?
<rcbdesigner> Ursinha:  digimon rsrsrsrs
<rcbdesigner> 98 acho
<Rezende> pera q ja te mando o link
<rcbdesigner> blz
<Ursinha> rcbdesigner, hahahaha
<Rezende> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/04/ubuntu-gnome-shell-remix-1204-available.html
<Rezende> da uma olhadinha
<rcbdesigner> digimon digitais.. digimon são campeões kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Ursinha> lol
<rcbdesigner> angelica.. aff até hj lembro
<rcbdesigner> música ruim a gente não esquece
<rcbdesigner> Rezende:  para os aversos ao unity parece ser legal
<rcbdesigner> não sei como ta a versão atual
<Rezende> ta legal
<rcbdesigner> Rezende:  tava querendo testar?
<rcbdesigner> hum
<Rezende> eu to com ela aqui
<Rezende> to instalado na minha maquina virtual
<rcbdesigner> mas tipo.. não seria o mesmo que instalar pelo synaptic?
<Rezende> ja testei pela pen e parece legal
<rcbdesigner> utilizando o ubuntu normal
<rcbdesigner> hum
<rcbdesigner> sinceramente gostei da versão unity
<galvao> Ursinha, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLRpu0dJt1I&feature=youtu.be
<Rezende> eu tbm so que sinto falta de algumas coisas que tem no gnome
<rcbdesigner> a questão é que quero fazer pequenas alterações como diminuir tamanho de ícones e dar uma transparencia na barra superior
<galvao> rsbdesigner, instale  ubuntu-tweake
<galvao> tweak
<Rezende> rcbdesigner eu ja tinha estalado ate a versão 12.10 mais travou tuto por causa da minha placa de video que é uma merda sis
<galvao> Ursinha, no desktop eu tenho ate um arquivo que quando acontece isso ele some
<felipealmeida> Rezende: Reporta o bug
<Rezende> ja fiz
<Rezende> mais tive que voltar pra versão 12.04
<Rezende> pq meu not ñ suporta 3D
<felipealmeida> Rezende: 12.10 requer 3D?
<Matheus_Carvalh0> tem?!
<Rezende> felipealmeida minha placa grafica ñ tem driver para ubuntu por isso só funciona com 2D
<Rezende> e  o unity do 12.10 e 3D
<felipealmeida> imaginei que não requeresse 3D
<Rezende> eu tenho uma merda de positivo
<felipealmeida> Unity2D não é mais suportado né?
<Rezende> por inquanto ñ
<felipealmeida> ele roda gnome 2 se não puder unity não?
<Rezende> roda
<felipealmeida> ah sim, isso é bom
<Rezende> eu to com o ubuntu 12.04 sem problema
<Rezende> e sei fazer alterações para funcionar o 2D
<felipealmeida> Obrigar a ter aceleração 3D é um requisito mto forte, já basta obrigar PAE para instalar
<Rezende> mais ta bom 0 12.04 esta muito estavel
<felipealmeida> é, eu queria instalar o 12.04 num note bem antigo de um colega, não pude por causa do PAE
<lipearu> boa tarde
<Rezende> só
<rcbdesigner> poise fizeram essa cagada não sei pq
<Rezende> tenta o 12.04 remix e o que to fazerndo
<felipealmeida> ele ficou bem feliz com o 11.10, mas eu queria instalar o 12.04 exatamente por ser um LTS
<Rezende> ele e bem leve
<felipealmeida> agora já era, ele mora em sampa, eu no rio
<rcbdesigner> felipealmeida:  realmente
<rcbdesigner> já era nada.. fácil fácil instalar
<lipearu> alguem sabe a diferença do 32 para 64 bits? em relação aos programas
<felipealmeida> lipearu: 64bits é melhor :P
<rcbdesigner> só pegar um pc botar um vídeo explicando passo a passo e pronto
<Rezende> e vero
<felipealmeida> rcbdesigner: O notebook dele é bem antigo, pra ter algum problema não é mto dificil
<rcbdesigner> sei
<lipearu> felipealmeida: sim. pelo contexto geral sim. mas na questao de programas? vai rodar todos do 32?
<felipealmeida> melhor não assustar com algum erro inesperado
<rcbdesigner> aqui em casa tinha um de 98 acho
<felipealmeida> lipearu: deveria...
<Rezende> fala pra ele testa com uma pen
<felipealmeida> Rezende: pen?
<rcbdesigner> q minha tia fez o favor de repassar a dor de cabeça
<lipearu> felipealmeida: hmmm. estou escolhendo ainda
<Rezende> sim com uma pen driver
<lipearu> felipealmeida: e drivers? eh tranquilo?
<rcbdesigner> se é que entra pendrive
<rcbdesigner> rs
<felipealmeida> ah, pendrive?
<Rezende> rsrs
<felipealmeida> mas o que o pendrive ajudaria?
<rcbdesigner> lipearu:  é tranquilo
<lipearu> rcbdesigner: vlw.
<felipealmeida> lipearu: deveria ser tranquilo
<rcbdesigner> é.. deveria
<lipearu> eh que ainda estou escolhendo. quero sair do windows
<felipealmeida> lipearu: quantos GB de RAM vc tem?
<lipearu> 4
<felipealmeida> vá de 64bits
<rcbdesigner> bota a 12.04 lipearu
<lipearu> rcbdesigner: sim. vai ser o 12.04 LTS
<rcbdesigner> agora segue os passo-a-passo
<felipealmeida> senão vc corre o risco do sistema só reconhecer 3GB
<lipearu> mas tava em duvida nessa de x86 ou x43
<rcbdesigner> sobre partição e tals
<lipearu> ops
<lipearu> 64
<rcbdesigner> se seu pc já tem o backup feito é mais tranquilo
<lipearu> hmmm
<lipearu> mesmo no de 64 bits?
<lipearu> sim ja tem
<lipearu> tenho um amd 4400+ x2
<rcbdesigner> agora eu só consegui fazer dual-boot nesse aqui formatando em FAT padrão o pendrive no windows
<lipearu> e mais uma vga
<felipealmeida> lipearu: mesmo o que no de 64bits?
<rcbdesigner> to dizendo pq se não aparecer nada ou der não encontrado logo no início é por esse motivo
<rcbdesigner> no site pedem para fazer FAT 32
<lipearu> felipealmeida: de seguir o passo a passo, senao corre o risco de reconhecer soh 3 gb
<lipearu> felipealmeida: isso mesmo com 64 bits?
<felipealmeida> lipearu: Não, 3GB é pra 32bits
<rcbdesigner> ai vc usa o programa que eles recomendam para preparar o pendrive sem pedir para formatar através dele
<felipealmeida> lipearu: mas não é uma questão de passo a passo, é uma questão de compatibilidade de hardware
<rcbdesigner> lipearu:  de qualquer forma vc bota em experimentar ubuntu
<rcbdesigner> ai não vai precisar instalar
<lipearu> felipealmeida: vou instalar o de 64 bits mesmo
<Rezende> sim
<Rezende> isso isso isso
<rcbdesigner> e caso goste vc pode particionar já pelo modo experimentar
<lipearu> hmmm
<rcbdesigner> com o gparted
<felipealmeida> lipearu: 64bits é geralmente mais rápido para muitas aplicações
<rcbdesigner> da uma pesquisada nisso
<felipealmeida> maioria delas
<rcbdesigner> xo ver uns links aqui para vc
<lipearu> hmmm
<lipearu> blz
<lipearu> eu ja uso o ubuntu 32 bits em uma VM
<Rezende> lipearu mais ñ se esqueça de fazer o backup antes de usar o gpart
<lipearu> eu tenho 2 HDs
<Rezende> pois pode perder arquisod
<Rezende> arquivos
<lipearu> 1 de 80 GB soh pra SO e um de 1 TB para arquivos
<Rezende> só
<rcbdesigner> só
<rcbdesigner> kkkkkkkkkkk
<rcbdesigner> lipearu:  achei o vídeo.. deixa só conferir
<lipearu> rcbdesigner: ok
<heliolima> oi
<heliolima> <Ursinha_SaFaDinh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1273413/  Ursinha safadinha liguem para a casa da cachorra!
<heliolima> colaram no meu pvt
<heliolima> Ursinha, tem gente te xingando
<Ursinha> tiagoscd, é o mesmo cara mesmo ou esse ai tava só tentando me avisar?
<felipealmeida> boa pergunta hein
<tiagoscd> ele tá na mesma faixa de ip
<tiagoscd> que ele
<Ursinha> pelo ip é ele mesmo
<felipealmeida> btw, ruim esse link hein
<tiagoscd> deve ser empresarial
<tiagoscd> pra ter vários prefixos
<felipealmeida> is root
<felipealmeida> *** heliolima is root (~root@201.53.24.209)
<rcbdesigner> lipearu:  pvt
<lipearu> ok
<MarconM> tiagoscd: Ursinha
<MarconM> no canal
<MarconM> falar com voces
<MarconM> Chiyo:
<MarconM> he as banned again
<MarconM> was
<Ursinha> hi Chiyo, so it seems he's angry because we banned him like a dozen times and he's spamming several channels with a link with lots of personal information
<Chiyo> ahh ok
<Ursinha> Chiyo, not sure how to proceed as we talked over and over with him about his behavior
<Ursinha> now he started threatening me
<Ursinha> is he suitable for a kline?
<MarconM> is a thing for to think about
<Chiyo> klines can only be issues by staff (so a staffer would need to see it)
<Chiyo> the other option is to /ignore him :)
<MarconM> hunm
<Ursinha> logs are in portuguese
<Ursinha> Chiyo, well, I did, other people came to me and told me what's going on
<DrJ> any op: /mode #ubuntu-br +b *!*@201.53.24.209
<MarconM> ok
<DrJ> that will ban that dude
<Ursinha> Chiyo, no one likes to have information disclosed like that
<Chiyo> its already applied
<DrJ> so he can't get back even if he changes his nick
<Ursinha> Chiyo, logs are in pt-br, is that a problem?
<MarconM> Ursinha: quer fazer as honras =)
<DrJ> actually
<DrJ> /mode #ubuntu-br +b *!*@201.53.24.*
<DrJ> that might work better
<Chiyo> yea, thata already there
<DrJ> or even /mode #ubuntu-br +b *!*@201.53.*
<Chiyo> does he join from webchat or from a client?
<Ursinha> Chiyo, it seems it's always the same ip
<galvao> MarconM, me mande de novo o nome do programa pra gravar desktop
<Ursinha> but not sure
<galvao> por favor
<MarconM> galvao: kazam
<Ursinha> galvao, tem o record-my-desktop (acho) tambem
<galvao> obrigado
<MarconM> de nada
<galvao> valeu
<galvao> Ursinha, eu to usando esse
<felipealmeida> Does heliolima is a registered nick?
<felipealmeida> se for, o freenode tem o email dele...
<Chiyo> heliolima is not currently registered
<Ursinha> I thought so
<Ursinha> desculpem o ingles aí, povo
<rcbdesigner> Ursinha:  to com um problema não igual ao do galvão mas envolve a barra lateral... nunca fiz vídeo mas vou tentar para mostrar aqui
<Ursinha> tá bem
<rcbdesigner> o cara do gás ta me trolando 1 hora já... "Tai to com fooome!!"
<Ursinha> hahahahaha
<rcbdesigner> filho da mãe dele.... disse q já tava aqui na rua.. mandei um senhor q tava vendendo gás a pé ir embora
<rcbdesigner> fuuuuuuuu
<rcbdesigner> ja volto
<Rezende> pessoal fiu
<Rezende> fui
<Rezende> fui
<novato_br> melhor o rcbdesigner pedir comida
<taranto> alguem ai com conhecimento BGP?
<Rudolf> taranto: maybe
<taranto> Rudolf, blz?
<Rudolf> taranto: supimpa
<rcbdesigner> Ursinha:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwMX9ioz_S8&feature=youtu.be
<rcbdesigner> olhem ai para ver se sabem sobre esse bug
<rcbdesigner> rapaz... gravei com o kazam com 60 fps e mesmo assim ficou com esse delay do mouse =/
<rcbdesigner> MarconM: veja esse vídeo ai q acabei de postar
<Ursinha> rcbdesigner, vou ver
<rsser> olhem pq dubstep eh uma coisa perigosa => http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=5Kod1q39ddE
<rcbdesigner> atualizei a descrição com o modelo do meu processador
<rsser> como se faz isso, rcbdesigner?
<rsser> eu achei não era preciso fazer isso
<rsser> pq isso tah na numa rom do proprio proc
<tiagoscd> falando no assunto, chegou :x
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: who's bad?
<tiagoscd> Rudolf, not me :P
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: neither I
<tiagoscd> so should be julian_fern :x
<julian_fern> what about me? .-.
<tiagoscd> nothing important ^^
<tiagoscd> julian_fern, tens como mandar aqueles links no meu pvt agora?
<tiagoscd> eu perdi pela manhã
<tiagoscd> :x
<julian_fern> Yeah, right...
<tiagoscd> ou no gtalk mesmo
<julian_fern> huahuauha
<julian_fern> dessa eu achar
<rcbdesigner> rsser:  opa
<rcbdesigner> tava almoçando
<rcbdesigner> como faz o q?.. escolher fps?
<rcbdesigner> tiagoscd:  já está interessado em hentais assim?
<rcbdesigner> rs
<tiagoscd> rcbdesigner, uehauehauh
<tiagoscd> não não
<tiagoscd> www.instantsilvio.com
<tiagoscd> :D
<rcbdesigner> rsser:  digae do q se trata
<julian_fern> tiagoscd: http://nooooooooooooooo.com/
<rcbdesigner> tiagoscd:  a Ursinha  disse q ia olhar o vídeo da um saque nele tb para ver se descobre o problema
<tiagoscd> julian_fern, uehuaheuaheaueahuaeh
<rcbdesigner> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwMX9ioz_S8&feature=youtu.be
<tiagoscd> rcbdesigner, dar uma olhada
<viniciusarq> blz?
<rcbdesigner> blz
<rcbdesigner> blz?
<tiagoscd> blz?
<rcbdesigner> o cara deixou no ar
<rcbdesigner> opaió
<viniciusarq> opa
<viniciusarq> to me batendo aqui com o torrent aki,, uahauah parece piada mas ta tenso acertar no ubuntu
<rcbdesigner> não testei no ubuntu ainda
<rsser> rcbdesigner, estava falando da sua proposta de colocar uma descrição no proc
<rcbdesigner> tem utorrent para linux?
<viniciusarq> sera q podem tentar me dar uma mao?
<rsser> não, mas ele roda bem em cima do wine, rcbdesigner
<rsser> utorrent não será portado pro linux
<tiagoscd> rcbdesigner, aquilo não é um bug, é uma nova feature do Ubuntu
<tiagoscd> uheauehauehuaeh
<rcbdesigner> mas tem algum q reconhece link magnético?
<tiagoscd> brincadeira
<tiagoscd> você tá usando o 12.10?
<rcbdesigner> se tiver não precisa ser necessariamente o Utorrent
<rsser> cara, isso eh mto massa ==> Micro-LHC vai acelerar downloads pela internet
<rcbdesigner> kkkkkkkkk
<rcbdesigner> 12.04
<rcbdesigner> no modo 2D fica tranquilo
<rcbdesigner> mas no outro...
<rcbdesigner> foi aquele lance q já falei... aqueles programas para mudar aparência
<envoyed> Já usou o Vuze?
<rcbdesigner> o tal do compiz ta no bolo
<rcbdesigner> Vuze é um SO?
<julian_fern> rcbdesigner: Deluge, melhor cliente torrent para o Ubuntu e melhor que o uTorrent :)
<rcbdesigner> instalando Deluge em 3..2..1..
<rsser> eu sou contra essa envagelização
<viniciusarq> cara to usando deluge e transmission com as portas certas abertas... as portas identificadas como aberta pelos 2 softwares mas ta muito instavel!
<envoyed> Vuze é torrent client, antes chamado Azureus.
<rcbdesigner> aaah
<tiagoscd> rcbdesigner, qual sua placa de vídeo?
<envoyed> rcbdesigner: Estou procurando pra ver se tem pra Linux, esqueci de ver antes de falar. heheh
<Rudolf> rsser: 14:40 < rsser> utorrent não será portado pro linux
<rcbdesigner> não tenho placa de vídeo
<Rudolf> rsser: eu uso utorrent no linux
<rcbdesigner> mas tava funcionando antes das barberagens
<viniciusarq> no win7 na outra maquina do escritorio tudo baixa perfeito aqui pelos mesmos torrents eh uma m....
<rcbdesigner> Rudolf:  pelo wine?
<Rudolf> rcbdesigner: não uso wine
<rcbdesigner> Rudolf:  fez como para funcionar então?
<Rudolf> rcbdesigner: existe um port beta para linux no siete deles
<tiagoscd> rcbdesigner, sem placa de vídeo você não ia conseguir ver nada na tela :P
<tiagoscd> digita aí
<Rudolf> s/siete/site
<rcbdesigner> entõ é placa de vídeo integrada.. não sei dizer tiagoscd
<tiagoscd> lspci | grep -i vga
<rcbdesigner> como vejo o modelo da placa através do termianl?
<tiagoscd> com o comando que colei ali acima
<tiagoscd> :)
<rcbdesigner> blz
<vinicius_arq> opa
<vinicius_arq> desculpa
<vinicius_arq> tentei resetar meu modem na mao
<rcbdesigner> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<vinicius_arq> quando abri minhas portas que o torrent ta usando parece que piorou a situacao
<vinicius_arq> ja viram isso?
<rcbdesigner> viu ai tiagoscd ?
<tiagoscd> rcbdesigner, tá
<Rudolf> vinicius_arq: o que existe na borda da sua rede ?
<tiagoscd> deixa eu pesquisar um poquinho
<tiagoscd> :P
<Rudolf> vinicius_arq: só modemzinho?
<vinicius_arq> modem + router wireless
<vinicius_arq> os 2 estao com as portas liberadas
<tiagoscd> rcbdesigner, talvez isso possa lhe ajudar: http://andregondim.eti.br/ubuntu/compiz-82945ggz-no-ubuntu/
<rcbdesigner> tiagoscd:  vou dar uma lida
<Rudolf> vinicius_arq: ñ me preocuparia com portas
<Rudolf> vinicius_arq: mas sim throughput
<vinicius_arq> Rudolf, mas isso aconteceria no win7 se eu rodasse na msm maquina nao?
<Rudolf> vinicius_arq: então, pode ser que oproblema de throughput seja no driver da sua placa no linux
<Rudolf> vinicius_arq: eu tenho um problema desses com uma atheros sinistra se usar o wireless blza, mas se eu colocar no eth fode
<rcbdesigner> é.. vou ter q apelar aqui nos comandos
<rcbdesigner> julian_fern:  aconselha esse método no ubuntu 12.04?
<rcbdesigner> http://andregondim.eti.br/ubuntu/compiz-fusion-nova-forma-de-instalar-ubuntu/
<julian_fern> rcbdesigner: sei não cara... é um tutorial bem velho, who knows...
<rcbdesigner> T.T
<rcbdesigner> xo respirar... criar coragem e seguir esse tuto
<rcbdesigner> qualquer cosia reinstalo msm
<rcbdesigner> coisa*
<Rudolf> coragem
<rcbdesigner> cheguei numa conclusão Rudolf ...
<rcbdesigner> é matar ou morrer
<rcbdesigner> vou reinstalar que saiu vivo e não sujo minhas mãos XD
<rcbdesigner> mas primeiro.....
<Rudolf> rcbdesigner: cara, vc tá sofrendo por efeitos visuais?
<rcbdesigner> defeitos visuais
<rcbdesigner> rsrs
<xispirito`> defeito visual ... aehuehuaeuh
<shadowdf> ola meu povo
<shadowdf> envoyed,
<Rudolf> shadowdf: e ae
<shadowdf> está por ai
<shadowdf> e ai de boa Rudolf
<rcbdesigner> olá
<shadowdf> e ai rcbdesigner
<rcbdesigner> waht's uuuuup
<shadowdf> Rudolf, vc já mexeu com zabbix?>
<rcbdesigner> what's uuuuuuuuup*
<shadowdf> estou montando um server de zabbix
<shadowdf> agora estou tentando configurar o cliente em desktop linux
<rcbdesigner> ninguém entendeu a piada do "Todo mundo em pânico"
<rcbdesigner> =/
<shadowdf> nem vi ela
<rcbdesigner> what's uuuuuuuuup*
<xispirito`> a única coisa que me fez rir de verdade naquele filme foi a hora que o maconheiro toma o tiro e sai fumaça
<Rudolf> shadowdf: já
<xispirito`> lol
<shadowdf> rss
<rcbdesigner> rsrs
<shadowdf> e ai xispirito`
<Rudolf> xispirito`: qto odio no seu coração
<xispirito`> não cara, foi engraçado, mesmo
<shadowdf> já volto
<xispirito`> e ae pessoal o/
<rcbdesigner> e qd o beck fuma ele
<rcbdesigner> a planta*
<Rudolf> ueheiuheiuehiueh
<Rudolf> rcbdesigner: verdade
<xispirito`> aha
<rcbdesigner> e o cérebro do maluco
<rcbdesigner> e qd ele fode a fantasma
<rcbdesigner> ops
<rcbdesigner> "bota o saco"
<rcbdesigner> aquele foi o melhor
<rcbdesigner> da série.. acho
<envoyed> shadowdf: Perdão, voltei agora...
<envoyed> De onde vocês são?
<xispirito`> envoyed: eu sou da terra
<rcbdesigner> Atlantida .... glub glub
<shadowdf> estou de volta meu povo
<shadowdf> hehehe
<rcbdesigner> rsrsrs
<rcbdesigner> minto
<shadowdf> Rudolf,
<shadowdf> na instalação do cliente no debian está aparecendo o seguinte erro
<shadowdf> zabbix_agentd [1813]: unknown parameter [ServerPort] in config file [/usr/local/etc/zabbix_agentd.conf], line 3
<xispirito`> shadowdf: sintaxe errada ao setar a porta na configuração
<shadowdf> mas a porta que eu setei é a mesma do turorial
<Rudolf> shadowdf: aff
<xispirito`> mas talvez nos Debian's seja uma versão diferente ...
<xispirito`> anterior
<rcbdesigner> mim ser de 796 ABY
<shadowdf> ServerPort=10051
<rcbdesigner> lol
<envoyed> shadowdf: Tente ver qual versão você utiliza.
<rcbdesigner> massa a história de Yoda
<rcbdesigner> http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yoda
<shadowdf> eu estou utilizando 2.0.3
<shadowdf> debian 6
<rcbdesigner> galera... vou reinstalar o ubuntu aqui... que a força esteja com vcs... e comigo =s
<shadowdf> boa sorte
<shadowdf> e que a força lhe guie
<shadowdf> vou mudar a porta para 10050
<shadowdf> e ve no que vai dar
<envoyed> shadowdf: Não deve ser a porta.
<envoyed> shadowdf: Deve ser a linha.
<shadowdf> hun
<shadowdf> vou olhar aqui
<shadowdf> so um minuto
<envoyed> shadowdf: Veja se tem algum conf default ou algum comentário.
<shadowdf> ok
<shadowdf> achei no site
<shadowdf> um com configuração minima
<shadowdf> parece que deu certo
<shadowdf> vou testar aqui
<shadowdf> deu certo
<shadowdf> o tuto estava com mais info que necessario
<viniciusarq> opa
<rcbdesigner> olha eu aqui
<viniciusarq> dae
<rcbdesigner> to reinstalando
<rcbdesigner> sair aqui para não dar problema no grub
<viniciusarq> rcbdesigner, rsrs cara acredita que eu acho q é um problema nao do client torrent mas de instabilidade causada por ele
<rcbdesigner> acredito.. mas esse lance não seria com o Rudolf  ?
<shadowdf> como assim?
<viniciusarq> shadowdf, falando com qual dos 2?
<shadowdf> vom vc viniciusarq
<viniciusarq> entao cara... tava testando o torrent aqui... tanto deluge / transmission fica muito instavel o download
<viniciusarq> mas percebi que nao o download.. ele deixa muito instavel a conexao em si!
<shadowdf> na minha concepção o melhorzinho é o azureus
<viniciusarq> no win7 o msm pc baixa tranquilamente
<shadowdf> mas o problema do torrent é que ele ocupa muito da banda
<shadowdf> principalmente a de upload
<shadowdf> que a maioria das operadoras e reduzido
<viniciusarq> sim! mas nao questao de banda, estou acostumado a usar e consigo controlar
<viniciusarq> mas no ubuntu nao to conseguindo..
<viniciusarq> na verdade to usando lubuntu
<shadowdf> testa o azureus
<viniciusarq> isso que ia perguntar pra voces
<envoyed> Azureus -> Vuze
<viniciusarq> ta instalado o network-manager por padrao
<viniciusarq> sera que trocar ele pelo wicd melhora?
<shadowdf> o wicd é meio chatinho de mexer
<shadowdf> testa o azureus com o nm
<envoyed> viniciusarq: http://www.vuze.com/
<shadowdf> o vuze tb é muito bom
<viniciusarq> pelo apt-get tem o azureus
<shadowdf> s
<viniciusarq> qual vcs sugerem
<envoyed> Azureus agora se chama Vuze
<shadowdf> nao sabia que havia mudado
<xispirito`> credo ... porque não pegam um simples transmission?
<viniciusarq> pra ser bem sincero prefiro o trnasmission
<shadowdf> o que ele está reclamando é que o transmission está deixando a conecção instavel
<viniciusarq> mas ta causando muita instabilidade.... ele e o deluge
<xispirito`> por aqui eles funcionam normalmente
<shadowdf> qual o seu ap?
<viniciusarq> ja to achando que nao é culpa de client
<xispirito`> claro, com 98 conexões simultâneas no meu cliente, a conexão fica com latência ... mas é parte do show
<viniciusarq> pois eh... no meu win7 tbem.... mas no ubuntu nao há estabilidade em nenhum donwload
<viniciusarq> e o mesmo torrent no win7 eh perfeito.. liso
<viniciusarq> ja fucei em tds as opcoes
<zanin> alguem tem ai algum material em portugues sobre o MaaS (que não seja da página do proprio Ubuntu)?
<Rudolf> viniciusarq: coloca um bmon no seu linux e monitora o volume de tráfego
<Rudolf> viniciusarq: aproveita para fazer um levantamento do ser hardware e driver utilizado (lspci -k)
<Rudolf> viniciusarq: poooooode ser que tenha atualização de driver que te de alguma estabilidade
<Rudolf> viniciusarq: além disso, utilize o iftop para ver se não há alguma perda de troughput em serviços não utilizados
<xispirito`> shadowdf: a pergunta do ap foi para mim?
<viniciusarq> Rudolf, o volume varia demais com torrent ativo
<shadowdf> nao para o viniciusarq
<viniciusarq> chega a 700kb/s e 50kb/s uma ver por minuto
<Rudolf> viniciusarq: verifique com e sem torrent
<Rudolf> viniciusarq: com download de http
<Rudolf> viniciusarq: etc
<viniciusarq> sem torrent é 2 3
<viniciusarq> sabe algum site com dowload http garantido? pra teste?
<xispirito`> viniciusarq: não esqueça que regras de firewall podem "atrapalhar" seu torrent
<viniciusarq> as portas estao abertas
<xispirito`> irra \o/
<xispirito`> vamos lá pessoal, tudo liberado
<viniciusarq> kkkkk
<viniciusarq> nao tds
<envoyed> viniciusarq: http://fisica.ufpr.br/kurumin/kurumin-7.0.iso
<Rudolf> viniciusarq: superdownload?
<viniciusarq> nao sou retardado uahauhau
<xispirito`> =D
<Rudolf> envoyed: boa
<viniciusarq> boa!
<viniciusarq> do lado de casa
<envoyed> Curitiba? xD
<viniciusarq> sim sim
<viniciusarq> a 5 quadras do lactec
<envoyed> Aí sim hein. kkk
<viniciusarq> 06:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
<viniciusarq> Rudolf,
<Rudolf> viniciusarq: é wifi?
<viniciusarq> Rudolf, baixando por wget estavel a 1mb/s
<viniciusarq> eh
<Rudolf> viniciusarq: 1mbps
<viniciusarq> nao
<viniciusarq> minha conex eh 10mbps
<Rudolf> nao nao
<Rudolf> se o download tá 1mbps estável
<Rudolf> desencana
<Rudolf> né hardware não
<viniciusarq> nem driver vc acha?
<xispirito`> ele deve estar querendo que o torrent vá a 1mbps
<xispirito`> aha
<Rudolf> xispirito`: se for isso, tem que apanhar de gato morto
<viniciusarq> xispirito`, o win7 aqui vai cara...
<xispirito`> falei =D
<viniciusarq> quer print?
<xispirito`> não
<viniciusarq> cara eu uso torrent desde o comeco...
<viniciusarq> eu sei qnd um torrent nao chega a 5k e qnd chega a 1mb
<xispirito`> Rudolf: pega o gato
<envoyed> viniciusarq: Tá chegando a quanto?
<envoyed> viniciusarq: Tá estabilizando mais ou menos com quanto?
<viniciusarq> ai eh q ta
<viniciusarq> nao estabiliza o torrent
<viniciusarq> nao digo variacoes pequenas mas variacoes de 0-1000
<xispirito`> se vocẽ tem regras de firewall, é ele
<xispirito`> desabilite completamente e teste
<viniciusarq> cara... firewall no linux soh se for padrao
<xispirito`> o.0
<xispirito`> o padrão é deixar tudo passar
<viniciusarq> eu nao instalei... nao sei mexer em firewall to capengando no linux ainda
<viniciusarq> to saindo do win7 pra vir pro linux...
<xispirito`> eu não sei cara ... mas tem dia que torrent aqui bate no máximo e tem dia que não, que os seeders não estão online ... ou ficam saindo e entrando, é parte
<viniciusarq> claro... mas é estranho um torrent q passou 8h tentando baixar 700mb baixar em outro pc em 15min
<viniciusarq> aqui do lado
<xispirito`> tenta então outro cliente para ver, talvez a versão deste que veio no Ubuntu não seja "uma maravilha"
<viniciusarq> ja testei transmission deluge
<viniciusarq> ktorrent
<viniciusarq> td igual
<viniciusarq> sabe oque é mais estranho
<viniciusarq> que enquanto o download tava variando entra 80kb/s e 0k eu nao conseguia nem falar no IRC de tanto lag
<viniciusarq> 80k pra uma conexao que chega 1mb
<viniciusarq> e meu up tava limitado em 50%
<xispirito`> no cliente windows você mexeu na parte "conexões simultaneas"?
<viniciusarq> eu configurei o deluge igual ao win7
<viniciusarq> foi qnd consegui chegar aos 700kb
<viniciusarq> ate compreendo a velocidade no topo ficar entre 700-900 pq tenho 3 pcs aqui
<viniciusarq> agora ele ficar subindo e descendo a cada minuto...
<xispirito`> é estranho, nunca me incomodei com torrent
<viniciusarq> pois eh... no max um problema com router e outro com modem mas isso...
<viniciusarq> pelo que pesquisei hj o dia inteiro a unica coisa que dizem é trocar o network-manager pelo wicd
<xispirito`> isto só piora a situação
<envoyed> viniciusarq: ñ consegue plugar a máquina por cabo de rede pra testar?
<jefinho> Galera pq o ubuntu 12.04 não conecta em redes wireless, tem alguma explicação lógica pra isso
<Rudolf> viniciusarq: qual sua versão de ubuntu?
<Rudolf> jefinho: driver
<vinicius_arq> se eu te dizer que melhora consideravelmente?
<vinicius_arq> envoyed,
<Rudolf> heuehieuheiheiueh
<Rudolf> envoyed: valew!
<jefinho> No entanto eu baixei o driver e instalei corretamente com a ajuda do vivaolinux mas mesmo assim não fuciona
<felipealmeida> viniciusarq: vc pos limite de upload?
<jefinho> quer dizer funciona mas não conecta
<vinicius_arq> felipealmeida, ja tentei 5kb/s... 30kb/s... 80kb/ß
<Rudolf> jefinho: configuração
<vinicius_arq> nada de diferente
<envoyed> jefinho: Você diz que as redes são listadas mas não é possível conectar?
<jefinho> correto
<jefinho> lista as rede mas não conecta
<felipealmeida> vinicius_arq: então não sei hehehe
<jefinho> as vezes conecta mas são momentos raros
<envoyed> jefinho: Bom, você só testou com uma conexão wifi sua?
<wubi> ()
<wubi> quit
<jefinho> com duas, roteei meu cel android e ela conectou sem problemas
<Rudolf> wubi: /quit
<Rudolf> jefinho: mas o problema é no linux ou no android?
<jefinho> só a conexãom com o router que não conecta
<envoyed> jefinho: Então o problema é no seu roteador wifi.
<envoyed> jefinho: Alguma configuração, talvez.
<envoyed> jefinho: Tente desligá-lo, aguardar 20 segundos e ligar novamente.
<vinicius_arq> envoyed, estou via eth agora...
<Rudolf> envoyed: aqueles roteadores para windows vista
<jefinho> mas usando o fedora 17 eu consigo a conexão normal
<Rudolf> envoyed: da um trabalho essas tretas
<Rudolf> vinicius_arq: use wpa_supplicant
<jefinho> e no ubuntu 11.10 também
<jefinho> é especificamente o 12.04 que não conecta
<Rudolf> jefinho: use wpa_supplicant
<xispirito`> roteador de Windows Vista? o.0
<Rudolf> xispirito`: cisco
<Rudolf> xispirito`: especialmente designado para windows vista
<Rudolf> xispirito`: é o cão
<xispirito`> e só roteia Windows Vista?
<envoyed> Rudolf: Nunca vi isso. hehhe
<xispirito`> que isso,  lol
<Rudolf> xispirito`: tem uma opção que só tem compatibilidade com windows vista
<envoyed> vinicius_arq: Só você conectado na rede?
<vinicius_arq> sim
<vinicius_arq> agora sim
<Rudolf> xispirito`: mas é só desativar a super segurança para windows vista que o resto funciona de boa
<envoyed> vinicius_arq: Digo no wifi.
<xispirito`> é incrível como a indústria faz de tudo para promover a incompactibilidade
<vinicius_arq> testei soh comigo e continuou igual
<envoyed> xispirito`: Ainda mais com um ótimo sistema operacional como o Windows Vista.
<envoyed> =P
<xispirito`> só falta agora voltarmos as máquinas com OS e Hardware casados com seus própios formatos cada ... dai estamos grandes
<vinicius_arq> envoyed, agora estou via eth e está perfeito
<envoyed> xispirito`: Você quer dizer máquinas da Apple? xD
<xispirito`> envoyed: mais ou menos isto =D
<envoyed> vinicius_arq: Cara, pode ser algo relacionado ao roteador.
<jefinho> galera consegui conectar no roteador somente com o WICD.....  valew a ajuda
<Rudolf> xispirito`: uai, não estão fazendo isso com o Windows 8
<Rudolf> xispirito`: tirando a possibilidade da máquina ter dual boot
<xispirito`> Rudolf: não sei, não participo deste universo alternativo corporativo
<envoyed> jefinho: Perdão não conseguir te ajudar mais. Deve ser um detalhe só...
<xispirito`> sei que vou ter que passar meu tempo hackeando BIOS se isto aconteçer
<xispirito`> já estou providenciando meus gavadores =D
<xispirito`> #gravadores
<Rudolf> xispirito`: é por aí
<Rudolf> bora fazer prova de oraculo
<envoyed> Já é possível, mas vai ser legal quando ficar mais simples dual boot em tablet e smartphone. Rodar um Android e um Firefox OS
<envoyed> E rodar um Ubuntu =P
<jefinho> :-) tranquilo
<kernel> MarconM, ae
<vinicius_arq> envoyed, estou por tras de modem + router com o modem conectando na internet... o desbloqueio de portas faco por qual dos dois vc acha?
<envoyed> vinicius_arq: Você precisa apontar as portas do modem para o IP do roteador, e apontar do roteador para o IP de sua máquina.
<vinicius_arq> eh como ta configura
<vinicius_arq> configurad
<vinicius_arq> bom... valeu galera vou pra casa continuar
<envoyed> vinicius_arq: Já reiniciou o modem e o roteador?
<envoyed> vinicius_arq: Tente isso.
<vinicius_arq> ja ja
<vinicius_arq> rsrs
<vinicius_arq> 500x
<envoyed> xD
<envoyed> OK.
<rcbdesigner> vortei
<vinicius_arq> valeu ja volto
<rcbdesigner> tava atualizando algumas coisas
<rcbdesigner> alguém atualizou o kernel no 12.04?
<envoyed> Acho que a maioria aqui não usa Ubuntu, só devem vir porque é um dos pontos de encontro de nerds brasileiros. xD
<rcbdesigner> kkkkkkkkkk
<xispirito`> nerd não, profissional ninja webcom
<rcbdesigner> verdade.. deveria se chamar gororoba-linux... de tanto SO
<rcbdesigner> cada um defendendo seu clã
<envoyed> Eu mesmo estou no Mac.
<rcbdesigner> ubuntu é a área neutra rs
<jefinho> estou no fedora
<rcbdesigner> estou no 12.04... em dual-boot
<rcbdesigner> ocupando só 15gb do Hd rs
<envoyed> O Ubuntu 12.10 chega que dia?
<rcbdesigner> 18
<rcbdesigner> mas pelo que estão dizendo... use por sua conta e risco rsrs
<envoyed> rcbdesigner: Você acabou de fazer a reinstalação e depois vai fazer upgrade?
<envoyed> rcbdesigner: Por que diz?
<jefinho> Galera sabem o PC Companion utilitario de sincronização de Smarts da Sony... Tem alguma ver são dele para ubuntu
<rcbdesigner> eu não
<rcbdesigner> ta doido
<rcbdesigner> eu ia fazer antes... mas tava dando warning não sei o q
<rcbdesigner> deisti
<rcbdesigner> desisti*
<envoyed> rcbdesigner: Mas na versão estável é diferente né...
<jefinho> alias tem algum software de sincronização de smartphones para linux
<envoyed> jefinho: Sincronização de que especificamente?
<rcbdesigner> versão estável é como dizem.. só 3 meses depois que a versão final foi lançada rsrs
<envoyed> rcbdesigner: Olouco =P
<rcbdesigner> é o tempo que os menos corajosos vão usando e reportando os bugs
<envoyed> rcbdesigner: Eu utilizei muito Fedora e Ubuntu até 2010, mas ficava com raiva do tanto de bug.
<rcbdesigner> quem tinha medo de instalar na fase Beta começa a instalar em massa qd é lançado no dia
<jefinho> envoyed,: Não pé bem sincronização é mais para fazer atualizações, realizar transferencia de dados com o computador e etc... Tipo o Nokia OVI Suite
<xispirito`> no primeiro Mẽs é uma festa no bugtrack
<rcbdesigner> ai é capaz de vc ver logo na primeira semana a quantidade de report rsrsrs
<envoyed> jefinho: Android?
<rcbdesigner> poise xispirito`  deixa passar essa fase
<jefinho> envoyed, Isso
<envoyed> jefinho: Não recomendo esse tipo de coisa para Android
<envoyed> jefinho: O diferencial de um Android em relação a um iPhone é não depender de software pra fazer o meio de campo com o PC.
<xispirito`> eu olho para Apple e sempre penso ... eles não tem nada o.0
<envoyed> xispirito`: Tem sim, dinheiro, e muito.
<jefinho> como eu posso atualizar a versão do android do meu cel sem usar esse software
<xispirito`> só tem um sistema agradável aos olhos ( não aos meus olhos, diga-se )
<envoyed> jefinho: Você sabe se já está disponível atualização pra ele?
<jefinho> Ja sim liberaram o ICS para ele
<jefinho> envoyed: inclusive ja atualizei só que eu queria fazer isso no Linux
<envoyed> jefinho: Dificilmente vai ter para Linux. A Sony não tem Atualização pelo aparelho nas configurações?
<envoyed> xispirito`: O Mac OS X é interessante, cara, mas pra mim o iOS é muito simples.
<Ursinha> eu consegui atualizar o meu galaxy S (velho) usando o heimdall
<Ursinha> no linux mesmo
<jefinho> Ursinha: Tem algum tuto ensinando o uso dele ??
<Ursinha> deixa ver se uso
<envoyed> Com ele é possível sim, mas vai ser necessário trocar a rom.
<Ursinha> ah sim, fazer update direto do software acho que só nos celulares do google
<envoyed> jefinho: Qual seu Sony Xperia?
<Ursinha> os demais tem que fazer isso
<Ursinha> usando kies da vida, que seja
<Ursinha> (no caso de samsung)
<envoyed> Ursinha: Samsung também, nos mais novos.
<Ursinha> envoyed, beeeem mais novos?
<envoyed> Ursinha: No Galaxy S2 por exemplo já é possível.
<Ursinha> entendi
<Ursinha> melhor então
<rcbdesigner> alguém sabe fazer modificação numa ROM do android?
<envoyed> Ursinha: Motorola também.
<Ursinha> mas eu trocaria a imagem de toda forma, a original do google manda muito mais informação do que eu gostaria :)
<kernel> eu fiz do meu rcbdesigner
<kernel> para cyanogenmod 7.2
<envoyed> Ursinha: Eu utilizo CyanogenMod 9
<rcbdesigner> eu coloquei uma que deixa bem rápido na minha
<kernel> firmware 2.3.7
<Ursinha> envoyed, eu também
<rcbdesigner> é uma honeycomb
<Ursinha> envoyed, legal isso de não precisar flashar mais, tava demorando né
<rcbdesigner> android 2.2
<envoyed> Ursinha: Com certeza.
<envoyed> kernel: Qual aparelho?
<kernel> envoyed, fez com o Odin?
<kernel> Galaxy 5
<rcbdesigner> o meu é xing ling uns dos wm8650
<Ursinha> olha que beleza, estou puxando as estatisticas dessa release
<envoyed> kernel: Pelo ClockWorkMod
<rcbdesigner> uma tablet
<Ursinha> alguem chuta quantos bugs foram abertos
<kernel> eu fiz com o Odin envoyed
<kernel> ficou legal
<kernel> ate mais economizante a bateria
<envoyed> kernel: ClockWorkMod não funciona em todos os aparelhos, mas por ele é interessante que você não precisa do computador.
<kernel> e o TOUCH melhou tambem
<envoyed> jefinho, está aí
<kernel> envoyed, eu iria fazer por ele
<envoyed> ?
<kernel> mais decidi fazer pelo Odin mesmo
<kernel> peguei android semana passada
<kernel> fiquei com medo de fazer isso
<kernel> kkkkkkkk
<envoyed> kernel: hehehe
<kernel> mais deu certo
<kernel> xD
<rcbdesigner> Ursinha:  qual release?
<Ursinha> rcbdesigner, essa de agora semana que vem
<envoyed> Eu tenho um GS2, G5 e um Atrix
<Kakal> Algem tem cc papara colocar credito estou qerendo comprar
<Ursinha> estou ajudando a release manager a escrever o release notes
<rcbdesigner> 12.10?
<rcbdesigner> hehehehe
<Ursinha> rcbdesigner, isso mesmo
<rcbdesigner> xo ver
<Ursinha> :)
<rcbdesigner> 1200
<Ursinha> hehehe
<rcbdesigner> acertei?
<Ursinha> loooooooooooooooooooooonge
<Ursinha> :P
<kernel> envoyed, ja viu aquela vulnerabilidade de USSD?
<rcbdesigner> 100 mil
<rcbdesigner> oO
<Ursinha> 35 mil
<kernel> que volta as configuraçoes de fabrica
<envoyed> kernel: Não.
<rcbdesigner> avemaria
<kernel> poisé
<envoyed> kernel: Você diz do NFC?
<Ursinha> In [35]: len(tasks)
<Ursinha> Out[35]: 35846
<rcbdesigner> não vou botar isso no meu pc por uns 2 anos
<rcbdesigner> jkkkkkkkkkkk
<Ursinha> rcbdesigner, isso ai foi de bug aberto desde o primeiro dia do ciclo
<jefinho> envoyed, desculpa a demora o meu cel é um Sony Live Wallkman WT19a
<Ursinha> é bom ter um tanto assim de bug, significa que pessoal testou
<Ursinha> :)
<rcbdesigner> Ursinha:  o do 12.04 foram qts?
<Ursinha> deixa ver
<kernel> envoyed, http://blogs.eset.com.br/laboratorio/
<kernel> Eset fez um programinha
<kernel> pra proteger
<envoyed> Fico de cara quando dizem que o Android é inseguro.
<envoyed> Inseguro é o usuário.
<kernel> kkkkkkkkk
<Kakal> Algem tem cc para colocar credito
<envoyed> Que primeiro desabilita a opção que não permite instalar aplicativos piratas, sai instalando tudo que vê pela frente e reclama quando pega vírus.
<kernel> o cara atras de cc
<kernel> aqui
<kernel> kkkkkkkkkk
<Ursinha> rcbdesigner,
<Ursinha> In [42]: len(tasks)
<Ursinha> Out[42]: 69051
<Ursinha> O_O
<envoyed> Kakal: Pode fazer o depósito na minha Conta Corrente mesmo.
<xispirito`> eu escrevo, quero cinco mil pelo trabalho
<Kakal> Sim
<Kakal> Vc tem ou nao?
<xispirito`> eu?
<jefinho> lol
<kernel> xispirito`, tou com probleminha aqui camarada no free
<envoyed> Kakal: Brincando... CC o que seria?
<kernel> querendo instalar os icones do thunar
<kernel> CC = cartao de credito
<kernel> xispirito`, ja tentei de tudo para instalar o icons-tango e nao deu certo :/
<envoyed> CC para colocar crédito? Não entendi.
<xispirito`> kernel: é só instalar os ícones
<xispirito`> depois escolher
<kernel> xispirito`, tou instalando no momento o gtk2.0
<envoyed> jefinho: Estou procurando como atualizar seu smartphone. Nunca mexi em um Sony com Android.
<kernel> xispirito`, escolhe no arquivo .gtkrc-2.0 é?
<kernel> eu vi esse comentario
<xispirito`> kernel: mais fácil: gtk-chtheme
<kernel> ja procurei de tudo
<jefinho> envoyed, complicado né tbem to aqui na procura de algo confiavel
<xispirito`> aaaa éééé me lembro agora
<xispirito`> tem que escrever no gtkrc mesmo =D
<Kakal> Algem tem cc pra vender
<kernel> poisé
<kernel> eu vi isso no forum
<kernel> quando acabar de instalar o gtk2 aqui
<kernel> eu te falo
<kernel> pra tu me ajudar a instalar os icones
<xispirito`> mas é bem fácil kernel, é algo tipo gtk-icon-theme-name = "tema"
<kernel> isso mesmo!
<kernel> mais preciso instalar o tema do icone
<kernel> é isso que ta lascando
<kernel> o.O
<envoyed> jefinho: Não encontrei nada mesmo não. Fale comigo outra hora que procuro com você (se você não achar antes).
<envoyed> 18:00h, meu horário de jogar uma partida de StarCraft II. Até mais pessoal.
<xispirito`> kernel: é só ir no ports e mandar ver
<envoyed> Bom feriado pra vocês.
<jefinho> envoyed, ta blz vlw o interesse
<rcbdesigner> Ursinha:  tenha medo
<felipealmeida> eu to sem cc, tomei banho faz poucas horas :P
<rcbdesigner> vc já sabia desses números?
<Ursinha> rcbdesigner, o bom é que muitos desses tão fechados já :)
<shadowdf> e ai meu povo
<shadowdf> estou de volta
<Ursinha> rcbdesigner, tá tudo no launchpad mesmo
<Ursinha> felipealmeida, rá
<felipealmeida> lol
<felipealmeida> ba dum ts
<Kakal> Algem tem cc pra vender ? Ou algum canal qem pode me ajudar
<jefinho> Esquisito o Ubuntu em notebooks dão mais problemas do que em desktops :-s
<felipealmeida> jefinho: qualquer OS
<felipealmeida> desktop não tem wifi, não tem bateria, etc
<xispirito`> não tem acpi alien também
<felipealmeida> também
<jefinho> psé são estes os principais problemas rsrsr
<kernel> xispirito`, instalo qual icone?
<kernel> todos?
<rcbdesigner> viu lá meu comentário kernel  ?
<Ursinha> xispirito`, acpi alien XD
<xispirito`> kernel: o que você quiser
<kernel> no /usr/ports/x11-themes/
<rcbdesigner> ah.. ta resolvendo problema ai.. não tinha visto
<xispirito`> kernel: depois de instalado, é só escrever no gtkrc e pimba
<rcbdesigner> quem falou do ubuntu-tweak para customizar ?
<xispirito`> Ursinha: tem acpi que dá medo
<xispirito`> vocẽ pensa "que diabo de empresa é esta"
<Ursinha> xispirito`, eu tinha um vaio antigo e chorava sangue por causa do acpi nele
<kernel> xispirito`, beleza
<xispirito`> que faz uma imundicia assim
<kernel> vou testar aqui
<Ursinha> xispirito`, pois é
<Kakal> Algem pode meajudar
<xispirito`> kernel: go!
<kernel> xispirito`, da erro cara
<kernel> quando tento instalar o tango
<xispirito`> qual?
<rcbdesigner> Kakal:  ninguém tem cc para vender parece
<kernel> erro no ghostscript9
<xispirito`> o.0
<kernel> ImageMagick
<Kakal> Algem pode me ajudar qero comprar cc
<xispirito`> kernel: instala o tango primeiramente
<kernel> é isso que eu fiz
<jefinho> Kakal, WTF O_O
<kernel> ja tentei instalar o ghostscript9 tambem
<xispirito`> gnome-icon-theme também ajuda
<kernel> ok
<rcbdesigner> ta no canal errado Kakal
<rcbdesigner> Kakal:  google
<kernel> xispirito`, qual diretorio ta o gnome-icon-theme
<xispirito`> /usr/share/icons
<xispirito`> ops
<xispirito`> /usr/local/share/icons
<xispirito`> kernel: outra coisa
<xispirito`> no gtkrc, não coloque o caminho do tema, só o nome
<rcbdesigner> Kakal:  vc quer colocar dinheiro na conta de alguém para fazer uma compra internacional.. é isso?
<xispirito`> por exemplo: gtk-icon-theme-name = "Tango"
<xispirito`> Kakal: para que você quer um CC?
<rcbdesigner> eu imagino que seja para isso que falei
<xispirito`> Kakal: sai do meu pvt
<Kakal> Foi mal cara
<jefinho> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Kakal> So qero comprar um cc
<rcbdesigner> Chêssus
<jefinho> véi ta chato ja ashuahsuahs
<xispirito`> Kakal: e o que te faz pensar que aqui é lugar para isto, aqui é o canal de suporte da comunidade a usuários de Ubuntu Linux
<xispirito`> não agencia bancária
 * xispirito` wins: Flawless Victory
<shadowdf> e para que diabos vc quer uma cc
<shadowdf> ?
<Kakal> Tem algum canal ai
<rcbdesigner> ele ta de sacanagem
<rcbdesigner> ta querendo trollar
<rcbdesigner> senão já tinha dito pra q
<jefinho> Primeiro o que é CC
<jefinho> ?
<rcbdesigner> conta de crédito
<shadowdf> xispirito`, kill nele
<xispirito`> Kakal: aviso, se não parar, vou ter que por ordem
<jefinho> quem é louco de dar um CC para os outros
<rcbdesigner> tinha entendido q ele quer colocar dinheiro na conta de alguém para fazer uma compra internacional..
<jefinho> véi na boa
<Kakal> E porqe o q eu tava nao ta colocando mais credito ai eu qero comprar uns
<shadowdf> ele tá achando que tem alguem aqui que é ...
<rcbdesigner> 3...2...1...
<rcbdesigner> ui
<jefinho> doeu haushausha
<xispirito`> o/
<shadowdf> mereceu
<rcbdesigner> vi dois dentes voando
<mariazinha> lol
<rcbdesigner> kernel:  depois veja lá no pvt
<rcbdesigner> vou numa exposição agora... volto mais tarde
<rcbdesigner> o/
<xispirito`> rcbdesigner: falou
<kernel> xispirito`, só tem o hicolor
<kernel> esse diretorio :/
<xispirito`> kernel: então você não instalou os temas ...
<kernel> poisé
<xispirito`> vai até o diretório no ports do tema e: make install clean
<kernel> tou instalando o pacote do gnome-icon-theme
<xispirito`> sim
<kernel> ele vem com os icones do gnome né
<xispirito`> sim, aqueles cor de burro
<mariazinha> cor de buraco de cerca
<mariazinha> XD
<xispirito`> hahah
<xispirito`> mas eles são a base para os outros
<kernel> aieuhauieiueaeuae
<xispirito`> precisa deste pacote
<kernel> pode ser isso que estava dando erro no pacote do tango
<mariazinha> quem aqui abriu bug no ubuntu esse ciclo?
<kernel> nao da pra ver o erro todo
<rsser> xispirito`, em sua humilde grandeza, mestre, me responda essa rápido, se somos os melhores cozinheiros do mundo, pq eh que as mulheres são quem cozinham?
<kernel> porque é grande
<kernel> tou no tty
<rsser> cara, toh na maior preguiça de ir pra cozinha! Vou apelar pro churrasquinho! LoL
<xispirito`> rsser: da minha parte posso lhe garantir, sou um péssimo cozinheiro
<kernel> xispirito`, como eu subo no ttty do freebsd
<rsser> hehehe, xiang
<rsser> xispirito`*
<kernel> no linux era Ctrl+ALt+PageUP
<mariazinha> pageup
<mariazinha> caramba
<xispirito`> ctrl+pgup
<xispirito`> tinha um que era shift+pgup ... mas são tanto o.0
<xispirito`> #tantos
<kernel> nao da
<kernel> sobe nao
<kernel> ¬¬
<xispirito`> kernel: se eu bem me lembro, tem um Unix que vem sem buffer no TTY por default
<xispirito`> pode ser que seja o Free
<xispirito`> dae tinha que mexer em uma variável no sysctl
<kernel> poisé
<kernel> xispirito`, instalou o gnome
<xispirito`> eu não lembro se era Free, Net o Solaris
<rsser> ae não dah pra matar um processo pelo  nome do programa?
<kernel> agora vamos ver os outros
<kernel> rsser, da sim
<xispirito`> rsser: pkill -9 programa
<xispirito`> é headshot
<kernel> killall programa
<rsser> ah tah
<rsser> vlw
<xispirito`> também dá kernel
<rsser> credo vou ter que ler o manual tudo de novo
<xispirito`> só que em Unix acho que não tem killall
<rsser> e fazer um curso de shellscript
<kernel> aeiuhaiueihe
<kernel> tem nao xispirito`
<rsser> o pouco que sabia se foi
<kernel> kkkkkkkk
<xispirito`> =D
<kernel> tudo muda!
<kernel> :D
<rsser> kill -9 conky
<rsser> bash: kill: conky: argumentos devem ser processos ou IDs de tarefas
<rsser> não rolou não
<rcbdesigner> I am back
<rsser> eh pkill
<rsser> ah tah
<rcbdesigner> rsser:  esse comando é para matar caso esteja com mais de uma configuração do conky?
<xispirito`> este comando vai matar qualquer coisa que se chame conky
<rcbdesigner> fazer o teste lá no quarto
<xispirito`> se tiver vinte, morre os vinte
<rcbdesigner> mais é pkill em vez do kill ?
<rcbdesigner> mas*
<xispirito`> sim, process kill
<rsser> okay, mestre!
<xispirito`> para matar pelo nome
<rsser> yep, jah matei
<rsser> e recarreguei ele
<xispirito`> rsser: não sou mestre, que isso =D
<rcbdesigner> bash: pkill: conky:
<rsser> eh pq a vm mostrando o relogio no meio da tela
<rcbdesigner> no terminal? ou tinha mais alguma coisa q não li?
<rsser> ai matei e recarreguei ele
<rsser> xispirito`, tenho um longo caminho ainda
<xispirito`> rcbdesigner: é pkill $SINAL $PROCESSO
<xispirito`> ex: pkill -9 conky
<rsser> yep, rcbdesigner
<rsser> eu vi aqui o man dele
<rcbdesigner> viu o que?
<rsser> manual do pkill
<rcbdesigner> ah ta
<xispirito`> rsser: eu também, meu caminho começou a pouco
<rsser> legal, xispirito`, aprendi o pgrep
<rsser> agora rola matar com o kill
<rsser> sudo kill -s 9 pgrep conky
<rsser> tb rola
<xispirito`> sim, mas é mais longo
<rsser> legal que o linux permite que você use sua inteligência
<xispirito`> deve ter mais uns 98 jeitos de matar um processo
<xispirito`> aha
<rsser> hehe, xispirito`
<mariazinha> <rsser> legal que o linux permite que você use sua inteligência
<mariazinha> :P
<rsser> toh errado, mocinha?
<kernel> xispirito`, parece que agora vai instalar
<kernel> tava dando erro num arquivo aqui
<kernel> eu removi ele
<kernel> parece que vai instalar de vez agora ;)
<rsser> kernel, o que tu tinha feito?
<rsser> toh com preguiça de rolar o log
<kernel> rsser, feito o que·? o.O
<rsser> eu vou me preparar pra atualizar o kernel depois
<rsser> quero deixar o mais recente possivel mesmo que fique instável o sistema
<rsser> xispirito`, eu curto mto o xkill
<rsser> ele eh mto massa
<rcbdesigner> rsser: qual OS vai atualizar o kernel?
<rsser> vou baixar o kernel mais recente pro ubuntu 12.04
<rsser> eu vou instalar o 3.6
<rcbdesigner> eu tinha colocado aqui
<rsser> e pq não ficou com ele
<rcbdesigner> eu vou colocar
<rsser> esse kernel tah com brtfs
<rcbdesigner> eu tive que reinstalar hj pq tava com um problema no gráfico do ubuntu 3d
<rsser> btrfs*
<rsser> entendo
<rcbdesigner> bt o q?
<kernel> deu certoo xispirito`
<kernel> era o arquivo mesmo dando conflito
<kernel> que coisa o_O
<rcbdesigner> quer ver o erro q tava tendo rsser ?
<kernel> venho ja
<rsser> btrfs => eh um novo sistema de arquivos
<rsser> nem poderia colocar novo
<rsser> hehe
<rsser> com o btrfs vc não precisa se preocupar com o tamanho do arquivo
<rsser> visto que vc pode ter arquivos do tamanho da ordem dos exabytes
<rsser> eh galera deixa eu ir ali
<rcbdesigner> rsser:  motivo de ter reinstalado
<rcbdesigner> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwMX9ioz_S8
<MarconM> Oi
<MarconM> vltei ... desculpa estava dando assistencia
<rcbdesigner> eae MarconM
<MarconM> rcbdesigner: oi
<rcbdesigner> viu lá MarconM ?
<MarconM> rcbdesigner: sim
<rcbdesigner> compiz deveria ser banido rsrs
<rcbdesigner> to zuando
<Ursinha> (devia mesmo :x)
<rcbdesigner> aaaaaaaaaaah compiz vá de retro
<rcbdesigner> rs
<MarconM> Ursinha: agora soh falta eu resolver por que o blender nao abre
<Ursinha> afe
<rcbdesigner> o tiago que ia gostar desa música http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D8fBTRrY_Gc
<Ursinha> ahuahauhauha
<Ursinha> guarda o link pra quando ele voltar
<rcbdesigner> face caiu mas o chat não rs
<rcbdesigner> rsser_away:  ouvi um comentário de que a performance aumenta com o 3.6... mas q tb aumenta a temperatura.. tanto que alguns decidiram voltar para 3.5
<shadowdf> xispirito`,
<shadowdf> está ai
<shadowdf> ou uma duvida
<shadowdf> por que o linux toda vez que cria um banco de dados tem que criar um usuario?
<rcbdesigner> atualizar o kernel para 3.5
<xispirito`> opa
<xispirito`> tive de sair uns minutos
<xispirito`> shadowdf: queri falar comigo?
<shadowdf> era uma duvida
<shadowdf> por que quando criamos um bd no debian
<shadowdf> temos que criar uma conta de usuario
<xispirito`> isto em MySQL?
<shadowdf> pgrql
<shadowdf> pgsql
<shadowdf> desculpa
<xispirito`> PostgreSQL ... ?
<shadowdf> s
<xispirito`> ah, sim, você precisa na verdade de um único usuário, mas vocẽ pode ter um para cada banco ..
<shadowdf> hun
<shadowdf> como eu vinculo o usuario ao banco de dados
<shadowdf> ?
<shadowdf> qual o comando
<xispirito`> o PostgreSQL pode por bancos em processos separados com acesso restrito ao dono ... é um esquema de segurança
<shadowdf> hun
<xispirito`> usa a interface dele, do elefantinho =D
<xispirito`> é lgadmin se não me engano
<xispirito`> #pgadmin
<shadowdf> estou usando termianl
<shadowdf> terminal
<xispirito`> é que eu não lembro os comandos ...
<shadowdf> não monto servidor com interface
<shadowdf> rss
<xispirito`> sim, eu também não =D
<shadowdf> servidor para mim tem que ser somente linha de comando crua
<shadowdf> rss
<xispirito`> eu uso muitíssimo pouco banco de dados, por isto sei só o básico, e nem tenho tudo decorado
<shadowdf> é que nem eu
<shadowdf> eu tava querendo fazer meu tcc em openldap
<shadowdf> mas acha muito pouco conteudo na net
<shadowdf> ai resolvi fazer ele sobre zabbix
<xispirito`> no último ano, a utilidade do PostgreSQL aqui é guardar os states do Metasploit
<xispirito`> nada mais
<xispirito`> shadowdf: /o\
<shadowdf> xispirito`, vc já ouviu falar de um cara chamado Paulo Fernando Lamellas?
<xispirito`> nunca ouvi
<shadowdf> esse cara é a pessoal mais cabulosa que eu já vi usando linux
<shadowdf> calma ai que eu vou achar uma materia que ele escreveu
<xispirito`> ok
<shadowdf> http://www.consegi.gov.br/programacao/palestrantes/paulo-fernando-lamellas
<shadowdf> olha ai
<shadowdf> viu?
<xispirito`> estou vendo
<xispirito`> e você conheçeu ele?
<shadowdf> ele era meu professor
<xispirito`> massa
<shadowdf> pena que o pessoal da sala conseguiu caçar ele até ele sair fora da facu
<shadowdf> por que ele não dava mole para quem não estudava
<xispirito`> eu uma vez vi um cara usando emacs, o cursor pareçia um pinball de um lado para outro na tela em meio ao código ... nunca mais fui o mesmo =D
<xispirito`> shadowdf: se eu fosse professor iria ser assim
<xispirito`> iria fazer aprender, sem moleza
<shadowdf> eu sou maior fan dele
<shadowdf> tipo o cara tem compromisso
<shadowdf> o que vc pergunta para ele
<shadowdf> se ele não tiver a reposta pode ter certeza que ele depois lhe procura para lhe dar a mesma
<xispirito`> se todos professores fossem assim, nosso país seria diferente
<shadowdf> concordo plenamente com vc
<shadowdf> pena que a maioria das pessoas não pensa da mesma forma
<xispirito`> é que hoje em dia é encarado como um trabalho qualquer, perdeu-se aquela coisa de "querer ensinar"
<Ursinha> o problema é que parece que perdeu-se também aquela coisa de querer aprender :/
<xispirito`> assim como médicos preferem uma soneca ao salvar uma vida ... não sei se me faço entender
<xispirito`> não há mais paixão
<shadowdf> o povo de modo geral quer ganhar bem sem procurar se especializar
<xispirito`> e os que querem se especializar, o fazem para ganhar bem =D
<shadowdf> eles acham que é obrigação do governo pagar melhor, mas os mesmo não procuram melhorar
<xispirito`> eu acho que estamos em meio a um tempo sem paixão, sem objetivos, só vivendo ...
<xispirito`> tem que mudar
<xispirito`> as vezes eu puxo conversa com o pessoal e pergunto: "qual seu objetivo?", as respostas são em geral: comprar um carro, ganhar muito dinheiro, não trabalhar ...
<xispirito`> por ae dá para tirar base
<shadowdf> entrei de ferias semana passada
<shadowdf> desde então estou aqui grudado estudando
<shadowdf> tanto e que tenho lhe pertubado pra caramba
<xispirito`> eu aprendo com as tanto quanto quem perguntou
<xispirito`> \3perguntas
<xispirito`> vixe /o\
<shadowdf> rss
<xispirito`> arre pressa
<shadowdf> rss
<rcbdesigner> Ôoo cara tussiu.....Ôoo cara tussiu.....
<xispirito`> que isso homi
<rcbdesigner> mentira xispirito` ... nunca viu?????????????????
<xispirito`> não ... ?
<rcbdesigner> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=udaFtXNrryc entre no planeta terra neste exato momento
<xispirito`> rcbdesigner: eu não sou do tipo que fica a procura desesperadamente uma risada =D
<xispirito`> não que você seja ..
<rcbdesigner> é pq o vídeo é antigo rsrs
<rcbdesigner> para vc ver desde 2007 só 89 não curtiram rs
<shadowdf> estou aqui instalando o zabbix no debian, bem mais trabalhoso que instalar no ubuntu server
<xispirito`> aliás, para fazer eu rir: alguém cair um tombo, mulher quebrar o tamanco, cachorro falante ...
<xispirito`> o.0
<xispirito`> alguém tomar um tiro e sair fumaça também é engraçado
<xispirito`> aliás, isto me lembrou um dos motivos pelos quais parei de olhar tv: filme de macaco
<rcbdesigner> vai gostar desse então http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0KqtrAT7aYM&feature=plcp
<rcbdesigner> esse não ficou tão legal =/
<rcbdesigner> esse pra mim é o mió =D
<rcbdesigner> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yl1mJzYRpDg&feature=fvst
<xispirito`> esta do cara que sentou nos pneu é hilária
<rcbdesigner> mas esse segundo eu curto mais rsrs
<rcbdesigner> comerei alguma coisa aqui.. ja volto
<xispirito`> aha
<xispirito`> creedo
<xispirito`> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZsOOccLv6vg&feature=related
<rcbdesigner> porra é essa xispirito` ... ta doido fiquei sem respirar aqui
#ubuntu-br 2012-10-12
<xispirito`> haha
<xispirito`> vou sair aqui, volto depois
<Danniel-Lara> boa noite
<rcbdesigner> boa Danniel-Lara
<Danniel-Lara> rcbdesigner : boa noite tudo bem ?
<rcbdesigner> tudo
<Danniel-Lara> blz
<rcbdesigner> ah vc tava dando boa noite pro xispiro?
<slavezerorj> boa noite pessoALL!!!
<taranto> ipv6 fast
<taranto> kernel, vc ta dando dor de cabeca pra ipv6
<taranto> tive que alterar um parametro seu pra funcionar todas as rotas v6
<taranto> kernel, vc ja devia ter atualizado isso
<taranto> hahahaha
<taranto> Geowany, grande mestre, rodr1go  kenga
<rcbdesigner> boa
<Danniel-Lara> slavezerorj: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OnletGpkTPI
<slavezerorj> alguém aqui usa o Linux Mint?
<kernel> taranto, kkkkkkkk
<kernel> tenho varias versoes
<kernel> :P
<taranto> kernel,  serio net.ipv6.route.max_size =
<taranto> aeohhaoe
<taranto> na hora que eu vi que tinha que ser no kernel  eu já pensei em vc
<taranto> aohhaoeeao
<kernel> AUehIAUehAie
<taranto> kernel,  to recebendo pouco mais de 10 mil prefixos ipv6
<taranto> rota que nao acaba mais
<taranto> ai tava dando erro
<taranto> kernel, ipv6 é do cap vei 2804:888:ta:fudido::666
<taranto> kernel,  já estou anunciando um /32 pra rede
<kernel> yguaeyegae
<rcbdesigner> galera.. que operadora ... plano e quanto vcs estão pagando pela internet de vcs...
<rcbdesigner> me deu uma raiva qd minha amiga falou que ta com conexão de 15mb com fixo "ilimitado"
<rcbdesigner> por 96 conto
<rcbdesigner> 96 reais...
<taranto> rcbdesigner, pede para ela usar o ilimitado como diz a palavra, e depois confere a conta
<rcbdesigner> ou é de 10 ou 15
<rcbdesigner> taranto:  ela não deve usar mto... mas 96 com 15mb..
<rcbdesigner> Uso Velox e essas coisas me pertubam =/
<taranto> rcbdesigner, muita operadora ai do mercado só garante o que a anatel manda = 10%
<taranto> rcbdesigner, 15MB-90%
<taranto> tem que avaliar
<ibere_fernandes> eu uso vivo de 20 mb por 59,90. eles entregam no max 15 mb fora de horario de pioco
<ibere_fernandes> em sp/sp
<rcbdesigner> eu mandei ela fazer um teste pelo minhaconexao.com.br
<rcbdesigner> taranto:  todos são melhores que velox
<ibere_fernandes> 18,86 mbps no momento
<ibere_fernandes> 0,95 upload
<rcbdesigner> e sua conexao é de qt?
<rcbdesigner> o meu as vezes da 5,4.... 4,7
<rcbdesigner> de download
<ibere_fernandes> se vc trabalha com emails grandes, tipo corp stuff, ai complica o upload
<rcbdesigner> pedi para ela  fazer deu 15,78
<rcbdesigner> minha conexão é de 5mb
<rcbdesigner> o problema aqui em casa é minha família.. ligando pra celular do fixo.........
<rcbdesigner> conta dando proximo de 200
<ibere_fernandes> 200, pouco mais, chega com vivo banda larga, fone + tv
<rcbdesigner> é um tiro por um serviço que não é de boa qualidade
<rcbdesigner> só tenho fixo e internet
<rcbdesigner> vou pesquisar os planos de são paulo pela velox e os daqui
<ibere_fernandes> nao gosto de fazer propaganda, pois não sou dono da vivo
<ibere_fernandes> mas o grande diferencial comparando comm net é q não tem fidelidade
<ibere_fernandes> = não gostou, saiu.
<ibere_fernandes> para testar conexao eu gosto do http://simet.ceptro.br/
<rcbdesigner> hum.. não consegui instalar os plugins necessarios
<ibere_fernandes> java?
<ibere_fernandes> se for java: http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/instalando-oracle-java-7-ubuntu-ppa.html
<rcbdesigner> não sei quais são
<taranto> kernel, panic
<rcbdesigner> quem foi que me passou aquele site para teste msm?
<rcbdesigner> era o java mesmo que precisava ser instalado
<taranto> kernel,  e as novidades champz
<ibere_fernandes> eu passei. é o testador de banda larga do cgi br
<ibere_fernandes> agora um toque rcbdesigner: o java da oracle tem problema de seguranca
<ibere_fernandes> o java open já foi consertado.
<ibere_fernandes> http://www.kb.cert.org/vuls/id/636312
<rcbdesigner> ibere_fernandes:  e pra desinstalar agora?
<ibere_fernandes> mas como vc deve ter percebido, o open java não funciona em algumas aplicacoes
<ibere_fernandes> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<ibere_fernandes> ou sudo apt-get remove oracle-java7-installer
<ibere_fernandes> mas é como eu disse: para algumas coisas vc vai precisar do java
<ibere_fernandes> ah nao ser q tenha alguem mais experiente para ensinar como fazer o open java funcionar com outras aplicacoes
<ibere_fernandes> as notas de seguranca do ubuntu estao aqui http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/
<ibere_fernandes> é tipo flash cara.... é uma m#@% de segurança, mas diversos sites utilizam
<Rezende> boa noite pessoas
<rcbdesigner> to ligado
<Rezende> meus programas sumiram no ubuntu 12.04
<Rezende> me ajudem
<rcbdesigner> mas o legal é jogar mer*$# no ventilador e sair correndo http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6zXDo4dL7SU
<rcbdesigner> reinstala
<rcbdesigner> oO
<fslima0> oi
<ibere_fernandes> blz rcbdesigner... então to saindo... é uma escolha dificil... ter ou nao ter java... ter ou nao ter flash...
<rcbdesigner> poise man
<rcbdesigner> =/
<rcbdesigner> ibere_fernandes:  valeu ai pela ajuda
<fslima0> aprendi alguns comandos novos
<fslima0> aprendi o ls
<fslima0> :)
<ibere_fernandes> ;-)
<fslima0> ls -lu e ls -lc :)
<fslima0> nem sabia que existiam
<fslima0> :P
<fslima0> alguem sabia?
<rcbdesigner> não
<rcbdesigner> sabia disso aqui fslima0  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n8duPvTo5I4&feature=player_embedded
<rcbdesigner> ?
<fslima0> ls -lu mostra so o centro de accesso; ls -lc pode quando vc mudou as permissoes, por exemplo
<fslima0> centro nao.. tempo
<fslima0> escrevi tudo errado
<fslima0> ls -lut mostra primeiros os arquivos acessados
<fslima0> etc
<shadowdf> boa noite pessoal
<fslima0> rcbdesigner: parecem indianos
<rcbdesigner> hahahaa
<fslima0> nem pensei que eram brasileiros
<rcbdesigner> são daqui de salvador
<rcbdesigner> veja os vídeos tem uns bem engraçados
<fslima0> po eu tbm sou de salvador
<fslima0> mas faz tempo que nao vou la
<fslima0> eu nasci em salvador
<Rezende> ei onde os programas ficam no ubuntu
<Rezende> ?
<sistematico> Rezende: O diretório default é /usr/bin pra os executáveis.
<fslima0> Rezende: depende do programa neh
<sistematico> Rezende: /usr/share pros arquivos que ele usa.
<Rezende> todos os meus programas sumiram
<fslima0> echo $PATH
<fslima0> por ai
<sistematico> Rezende: /usr/lib pras libs e etc..
<Rezende> so
<sistematico> Rezende: Os launchers ficam em /usr/share/applications e ~/.local/share/applications
<Rezende> sistematico valeu
<Rezende> me ajudo batante
<Rezende> mais pq sumui os launchers
<Rezende> sistematico
<fslima0> rcbdesigner: vc mora aonde em ssa?
<rcbdesigner> se eu falar vai dizer q sou barão rs
<rcbdesigner> moro na Graça man
<fslima0> rcbdesigner: po
<fslima0> eu gosto da graca
<rcbdesigner> minha amiga disse que é bairro de velha kkkkkkkkk
<rcbdesigner> fslima0:  é de onde?
<fslima0> rcbdesigner: eu ja morei na euclides da cunha
<fslima0> rcbdesigner: de ssa
<rcbdesigner> mundo pequeno
<fslima0> rcbdesigner: muito tempo atras.. gostei de mais
<sistematico> Rezende: Depende do que você fez.
<fslima0> :)
<rcbdesigner> e ta onde agora?
<sistematico> Rezende: Sumiram da onde?
<fslima0> rcbdesigner: agora eu moro no texas
<rcbdesigner> ah agora que li
<Rezende> como chama aquela tela quando apertamos a tecla windows
<fslima0> se podesse eu compraria um ap la.. ou na vitoria
<fslima0> :P
<fslima0> mas cade o dinheiro. lol
<rcbdesigner> ta longe vc
<Rezende> sistematico como chama aquela tela quando apertamos a tecla windows
<rcbdesigner> kkkkkkkkkk
<sistematico> Rezende: Talvez você esteja se referindo ao dash.
<sistematico> Rezende: Não tenho certeza.
<rcbdesigner> mas ai vc ta ganhando melhor do q aqui.. n?
<rcbdesigner> sistematico:  pensei o mesmo
<fslima0> to so estudando agora rcbdesigner :(
<rcbdesigner> tecla Super Rezende
<Rezende> sistematico sim
<rcbdesigner> ah blz
<sistematico> Rezende: Aperte ALT+F2 inicie o aplicativo digitando o nome dele e depois aperte a tecla do Windows e tente re-fixar o aplicativo no dash com o botão direito.
<fslima0> mas antes la era bom.. nao sei agora
<rcbdesigner> eu moro mais perto do porto da barra... acho que me considero mais barra até
<fslima0> bons tempos :D
<fslima0> rcbdesigner: :)
<rcbdesigner> qts anos? do jeito q fala faz uns 30 anos q saiu daqui
<fslima0> rcbdesigner: 10 anos
<rcbdesigner> 10 anos de idade?
<fslima0> minha mae fala que salvador esta pior
<fslima0> do que a 10 anos atras
<rcbdesigner> está msm
<rcbdesigner> engarrafamento... crescimento imobiliário sem fiscalização
<fslima0> ...crescimento de populacao, criminalidade etc
<Rezende> ei deu certo ñ
<fslima0> eh a vida...
<Rezende> sistematico de certo ñ
<rcbdesigner> essa série aqui deles é engraçada tb.. só esculhambação tb rs http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B0oOi8sXVN0&feature=autoplay&list=ULcLphTXgrgpU&playnext=1
<rcbdesigner> fslima0:  mas foi por causa do prefeito que ficou aqui 8 anos... fazendo *&##@
<sistematico> Rezende: O que não deu certo?
<fslima0> rcbdesigner: costa azul neh?
<Rezende> sistematico Aperte ALT+F2 inicie o aplicativo digitando o nome dele e depois aperte a tecla do Windows e tente re-fixar o aplicativo no dash com o bot?o direito.
<fslima0> parece
<rcbdesigner> o q costa azul?
<rcbdesigner> não vi o vídeo todo
<rcbdesigner> ela falando nome do filme... lago azull
<rcbdesigner> lagoa azul*
<fslima0> eu vou eh estudar
<fslima0> eu nem tenho mais paciencia de ficar vendo essas coisas
<fslima0> haha
<fslima0> :/
<sistematico> Rezende: E onde ocorre o erro?
<sistematico> Rezende: O que deu errado?
<Rezende> ñ acontece nada
<fslima0> eu vou colocar nos favoritos pra dps ver com calma
<sistematico> Rezende: Alt+F2 não aparece nada?
<fslima0> ja que eh da terrinha
<Rezende> isso
<sistematico> Rezende: Está usando qual SO, versão e ambiente?
<Rezende> sistematico pede para digitar rum comando
<Rezende> 12.04 unity
<rcbdesigner> vai lá
<sistematico> Rezende: Então.
<sistematico> Rezende: É exatamente o que eu te disse.
<sistematico> Rezende: ALT+F2 > Comando.
<Rezende> sim
<Rezende> sistematico so fica na tela e ñ aparece nada
<Rezende> sistematico
<Rezende> sistematico valeu pelo apoio vou mimi
<Rezende> sistematico to com muito sono
<Rezende> faleu
<sistematico> Rezende: ALT+F2 > gedit > ENTER
<sistematico> Rezende: Falow.
<taranto> sistematico,
<taranto> kkkkkkkkkk
<Rezende> sistematico
<Rezende> sistematico como mesmo?
<taranto> Rezende, nem agradeceu o cara, saiu saindo, agora quer saber outra vez?
<taranto> ohaeohaehoaeho
<rcbdesigner> 3:18] <sistematico> Rezende: ALT+F2 > gedit > ENTER
<Rezende> nada
<taranto> Rezende,
<taranto> <sistematico> Rezende: ALT+F2 > gedit > ENTER
<taranto> * Rezende saiu (Quit: Leaving.)
<taranto> vc saiu sem nem falar obrigado, coisa feia
<Rezende> taranto agradeci sim
<sistematico> Rezende: Amanha agente tenta de novo.
<Rezende> mais pessoal valeu pelo apoio
<sistematico> Rezende: Vai dormir.
<sistematico> Rezende: uhuhuhu
<Rezende> temo que sair
<sistematico> Rezende: Abraço.
<Rezende> ok
<Rezende> t +
<taranto> sistematico,  aoheeahoahoe né vero?
<Rezende> braço
<Rezende> sistematico por inquanto muito obrigado pois ja sei onde estão todos os programas
<Rezende> valeu
<Rezende> mano
<Rezende> fui
<taranto> Rezende, agora esta agradecendo d+
<taranto> meio termo velho ohaeohaehoe
<taranto> sistematico, ta vendo
<_Caio> Boa noite Pessoal!
<_Caio> alguem vai assistir papo de buteco amanhan ? :D
<_Caio> ahh ninguem vai assistir papo de buteco ?
<_Caio> D:
<rcbdesigner> é amanhã... não?
<_Caio> acho q sim
<rcbdesigner> ah agora vi o amanhã na sua frase
<_Caio> mas num tem latinoware?
<_Caio> 12 acho...
<cas_> ll
<cas_> opa
<_Caio> ah nao é dia 17
<rcbdesigner> onde vc viu?
<_Caio> no site do latinoware
<rcbdesigner> ah ta
<cas_> opa
<rcbdesigner> to atrapalhando tudo
<_Caio> rcbdesigner: sistematico *--* desktop legendario!
<_Caio> :D
<rcbdesigner> hehehehe
<rcbdesigner> ta falando do desktop dele?
<xGrind> alguem ja testou esse justin bieber linux?
<xGrind> huahua
<Celso> cruiz credo...kakakakakaka
<_Caio> nunca nem vi mano
<_Caio> xGrind: como o pessoal pode fazer isso? uhsuahuh
<_Caio> acabaram o o linux kk
<rcbdesigner> alguém usa o skype para linux?
<xGrind> rcbdesigner, uso
<_Caio> rcbdesigner: eu usao mais nao ta instalado aqui agora...
<xGrind> _Caio, eu li no site. é zueira dos caras, por causa do hanna montana linux
<rcbdesigner> pq o ultimo q vi foi lançado para o 10.04
<rcbdesigner> não vejo para o 12.04
<xGrind> nao eh q foi lançado só pra 10.04
<rcbdesigner> xGrind:  vc usa o 12.04?
<xGrind> no site esta como 10.04, mas eh 10.04+
<_Caio> xGrind: mas olha no google img, tem screensave lá
<rcbdesigner> ah
<xGrind> rcbdesigner, tanto q tenho no repositorio do 12.04
<rcbdesigner> baixou daqui?
<xGrind> sudo apt-get install skype
<rcbdesigner> http://www.skype.com/intl/pt-br/get-skype/on-your-computer/linux/
<rcbdesigner> ok
<rcbdesigner> E: Não foi possível obter trava /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Recurso temporariamente indisponível) E: Não foi possível obter acesso exclusivo ao directório de administração (/var/lib/dpkg/), outro processo está a utilizá-lo?
<rcbdesigner> =/
<_Caio> alguma coisa ta usando o apt
<xGrind> rcbdesigner, esta com alguma coisa aberta? central de programas, synaptic
<rcbdesigner> synaptic
<xGrind> fecha ele
<xGrind> ou procura o skype nele mesmo
<rcbdesigner> testar agora
<rcbdesigner> foi com o comando =)
<rcbdesigner> não sabia desse conflito com o synaptic
<xGrind> é q vc nao pode usar ao mesmo tempo. ou central, ou synaptic, ou terminal
<rcbdesigner> ver se apareceu aqui agora
<rcbdesigner> hum
<rcbdesigner> usuário noob.. releve rs
<xGrind> kk
<xGrind> estamos aqui pra aprender :D
<rcbdesigner> todo santo dia
<rcbdesigner> não faz chamada com vídeo?
<rcbdesigner> aqui ta parecendo bem simples
<xGrind> faz sim
<xGrind> eu uso =}
<rcbdesigner> vou pesquisar aqui
<rcbdesigner> sua versão é 4.0?
<xGrind> rcbdesigner, eh
<xGrind> 4.0.0.8
<rcbdesigner> vou dar uma pesquisada aqui para não ficar te enchendo rs
<rcbdesigner> to vendo uns videos já
<rcbdesigner> precisando testar a webcam
<kernel> alguem ai
<kernel> tou querendo ajuda pra ajustar meu xinitrc
<kernel> quero por o feh e o conky
<kernel> ja fiz de tudo mais nao deu certo :/
<rcbdesigner> boa noite ai pra vcs
<rcbdesigner> feliz dia da crionça rs
<ivanvsn> bom dia galera, tudo bom?
<kernel> buenas
<ivanvsn> to usando o ubuntu 12.04
<kernel> parabens ;)
<ivanvsn> no dash home ficam os recent files, como tirar isso?
<kernel> acho que nao tem como
<kernel> "eu acho"
<kernel> faz um tempo que não uso Ubuntu :)
<ivanvsn> ahh sim
<ivanvsn> qual vc usa?
<kernel> no momento tou no unix
<kernel> FreeBSD
<kernel> mais eu uso o ArchLinux :D
<kernel> o Arch tambem tem essa pasta Recent Files
<kernel> mais acho que é uma pasta virtual
<ivanvsn> caramba
<ivanvsn> tem como reduzir o consumo de bateria nao?
<ivanvsn> to pensando em por o kde no ubuntu, sera se ajuda?
<xGrind> se ajuda? piora =x
<xGrind> kk
<xGrind> ivanvsn, se quer economizar bateria, coloca o lxde
<ivanvsn> assim, to querendo ficar no ubuntu mesmo
<ivanvsn> achei ele bacana
<ivanvsn> mas preferi o visual kde
<xGrind> tem qts de ram?
<ivanvsn> 6
<xGrind> o.O
<ivanvsn> o que?
<xGrind> tenho só 2 aki ;x
<ivanvsn> ahh
<ivanvsn> normal
<ivanvsn> precisa de tanto nao
<ivanvsn> noh
<ivanvsn> que ruim, o pc já ta fervendo
<kernel> KDE consome mais
<kernel> kkkkkkkkk
<kernel> mais bateria e mais memoria
<kernel> AIUEhAUiHieAEUAE
<ivanvsn> ahhh
<ivanvsn> que merda
<ivanvsn> to achando que vou ter que continuar pelo win mesmo
<ivanvsn> bateria lá da ate 3h praticamente
<kernel> quem saiu do WIndows agora
<ivanvsn> aki num da nem 2
<kernel> sempre gosta do KDE
<_Caio> instala win q resolve suhauhsua
<kernel> kkkkkkkkkkk
<kernel> Windows é o sistema mais vulneravel do planeta
<kernel> :/
<ivanvsn> to monitorando a cpu, nao fica menos que 15%
<ivanvsn> o que consome tanto assim no ubu?
<ivanvsn> dizem que é esse novo kernel 3.
<kernel> só digitar uname -a
<kernel> que sai a versao de seu sistema
<kernel> com a versao do kernel
<kernel> :)
<ivanvsn> é a 3.2
<kernel> droga meu som nao está pegando
<kernel> tenho que carregar o modulo :/
<kernel> no bsd é fodz saber qual modulo para funcionar minha placa ;/
<xGrind> o kernel do ubuntu q é pesado
<ivanvsn> 700 MB +-
<ivanvsn> bem levinho
<xGrind> oq eh levinho?
<ivanvsn> o ubuntu
<ivanvsn> usa só 700 MB
<ivanvsn> inicia numa velocidade fantástica
<xGrind> só 700mb, só ele né?
<ivanvsn> é
<ivanvsn> no meu aki ta um total de 900 +-
<xGrind> mas lembrando que não usamos só o Ubuntu, e sim os aplicativos
<ivanvsn> mas tem o opera
<ivanvsn> tipo, com o win, vazio
<kernel> sao todos os aplicativos
<ivanvsn> da uns 1,2 GB
<kernel> que contam tambem
<kernel> no consumo da memoria e bateria
<kernel> por isso que o KDE consume mais
<kernel> porque ele é mais pesado
<ivanvsn> a questao de ser pesado pra mim nem é problema, o negocio é mesmo a bateria
<kernel> como nao é problema
<kernel> se influencia na bateria
<ivanvsn> o win fica normalmente com o consumo de 1,4~1,7 GB de RAM
<kernel> é problema sim
<kernel> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<ivanvsn> e dura esse tempo todo
<ivanvsn> o negocio ta é no processador
<ivanvsn> tem que cortar esse uso constante dela
<xGrind> to pensando em voltar pro Mageia e dessa vez ajudar nos empacotamentos
<kernel> xGrind, instalei o FreeBSD 9.0
<kernel> no meu HD externo
<ivanvsn> ahh, eu pus o kubuntu outro dia
<xGrind> ivanvsn, da uma procurada pela net. acho que o kernel 3.4 ja teve melhoria em relação a bateria
<ivanvsn> mas esqueci de testar essa questao da bateria
<ivanvsn> blza, vou olhar aki
<xGrind> acho que foi o 3.5. o 3.4 teve melhoria no desempenho de video
<ivanvsn> qual é o mais avançado?
<ivanvsn> por a ultima versao de uma vez
<xGrind> kernel, esses dias coloquei o xubuntu 12.10 aki no lugar do 12.04
<xGrind> ta muito zuado. ta rapido, mas sei la. nao achei muito bom nao
<xGrind> o ruim do ubuntu é isso. depois de uns 2, 3 meses q começa a ficar bom. está certo que ainda não é versao final, mas a final sai semana q vem. ja era pra estar 'usavel'
<xGrind> ivanvsn, como assim mais avançado?
<ivanvsn> esse numero num mostra o que é mais atual nao?
<ivanvsn> tipo o 3,2 é mais antigo o 3,4 mais novo...
<ivanvsn> e por ai vai
<ivanvsn> qual é o ultimo lançado?
<xGrind> entao ue
<ivanvsn> nele é capaz de já ter solucionado
<xGrind> 3.5 é mais atual que o 3.4 o.O
<MarconM> entao neh
<MarconM> boa noite \o
<xGrind> MarconM, cale-se
<xGrind> kk
 * MarconM ficando nervoso
<MarconM> kkk
<ivanvsn> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<xGrind> MarconM, vai dormir com seu pedobear ? ><
<_Caio> shushauh
<MarconM> @_@
<xGrind> ursinho de dormir
<MarconM> xGrind: seu placa de video ae é nv
<xGrind> integrada
<ivanvsn> o linux tem muitos joguinhos nao né?
<MarconM> aqui ta foda de instalar
<xGrind> cara, meu pc é uma coisa de louco
<ivanvsn> acho que o meu nem reconheceu minha placa integrada
<xGrind> placa mae quase metade do tamanho das outras. memoria ram ddr dim, daquelas de notebook
<xGrind> processador imbutido na placa mae
<MarconM> hunm
<MarconM> eu tive q da um purge na nvidia
<MarconM> ta tenso
<xGrind> pq?
<xGrind> qual kernel ta usando?
<MarconM> xGrind: nem sei
<MarconM> é o ubuntu 12.04
<MarconM> xove
<ivanvsn> 3,2
<xGrind> 3.2 entao
<ivanvsn> deve ser tipo eu
<xGrind> o 3.6 teve melhoria em relação a nvidia
<MarconM> 3.2.0-31-generic
<MarconM> xGrind: hunm
<MarconM> legal
<MarconM> eu to querendo compilar
<ivanvsn> ta usando igual eu
<MarconM> o do kernel.og
<xGrind> eu acho. nao lembro kk
<xGrind> pra que compilar?
<MarconM> eu quero a urtima
<MarconM> aeuahuaahua
<xGrind> foi o 3.4
<ivanvsn> em relação a programas o linux tem alguma vantagem quando comparado com o win?
<xGrind> http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/instalando-kernel-linux-3-4-ubuntu.html
<MarconM> poxa ... ta no 3.6.1
<ivanvsn> vi coisas sobre o 3,6
<xGrind> ivanvsn, eu prefiro linux
<ivanvsn> pq essa preferencia?
<MarconM> ivanvsn: depende de por que voce precisa
<MarconM> se é viavel linux ou windows para voce
<xGrind> Kernel Linux 3.4 trouxe melhorias para as três principais marcas de GPU
<ivanvsn> ahh, pra falar a verdade preciso de nada especifico nao
<MarconM> hunm
<ivanvsn> ofice e games
<ivanvsn> praticamente isso
<MarconM> ivanvsn:
<MarconM> games para linux ainda
<MarconM> ta osso
<MarconM> soh 2013 msm
<MarconM> q o pinguin vai começar a festa
<xGrind> tipo, no curso que estou fazendo, estamos mexendo com access, e não tem como abrir algo feito no access pelo libreoffice.
<MarconM> uhnm
<ivanvsn> que foda
<MarconM> eu fiz uma conecxão do libre com mysql
<xGrind> nem libreoffice  no access. e são bem diferentes um do outro. dai fui obrigado a usar o access pelo virtualbox
<MarconM> sim .. as vezes me deprado com isso tambem
<ivanvsn> gostei do visual do ubuntu
<MarconM> xGrind: para te falar a verdade
<ivanvsn> e ele parece ser muito mais rapido que o linux
<MarconM> saindo o freebsd 9.2
<MarconM> eu to indo para ele
<xGrind> eu estava usando pelo wine, mas quando vai colocar uma máscara, ele trava tudo. daí nao dá
<MarconM> vou comprar outro pc
<MarconM> mais compativel
<MarconM> com bsd
<MarconM> afffs
<MarconM> wine é linux
<MarconM> ops
<MarconM> wine é lixu
<MarconM> conseguiram fazer uma coisa pior q windows
<ivanvsn> kkkkk
<MarconM> emulador de windows /o\
<xGrind> wine is not emulator
<MarconM> xGrind: acredita nisso q voce vai ser feliz
<MarconM> ta
<ivanvsn> ele nem emula tao bem
<MarconM> esse papo de boi dormir ae
<MarconM> q nao é emulador
<MarconM> vou reiniar aqui
<MarconM> ja volto
<kernel> xGrind, instalei o som
<kernel> era só o device nos modulos do kernel
<xGrind> kernel, ta no freebsd?
<kernel> adicionei a linha do arquivo do kernel e deu certo
<kernel> xGrind, sim :)
<xGrind> nunca usei
<xGrind> eh levinho ne?
<kernel> rapaz é sim
<kernel> ele demora um pouco na inicialização
<kernel> ainda não sei o que é
<kernel> mais me disseram que é normal
<kernel> deve ser o gerenciador de boot dele
<kernel> GPT Boot
<ivanvsn> tem como pausar uma instalação pelo terminal?
<kernel> Control Z
<kernel> ele vai ficar parado
<xGrind> Geowany, ;*
<xGrind> kernel, GPT Boot? O.o
<xGrind> nunca li nada a respeito dele
<kernel> jobs é para ve os trabalhos em processo que foram pausados ivanvsn
<kernel> se quiser voltar o processo é só digitar fg NUMERO
<kernel> Geowany, dizae sangue bom ;D
<ivanvsn> vlw cara
<Geowany> opa
<Geowany> fala aee xGrind
<Geowany> kernel:
<kernel> Geowany, diga lá
<kernel> :D
<jefferson> olá
<jefferson> oi
<Geowany> fala jefferson
<jefferson> estou teclando do linux mint 13 mate
<jefferson> queria aprender mais sobre esse distro
<Geowany> sobre o mint?
<jefferson> isso msm
<Geowany> boa sorte
<jefferson> queria saber quais são as diferenças do mint pro ubuntu
<jefferson> ??
<Ursinha_SaFaDinh> cornos
<galvao> bom dia
<FernandoBasso> Bom dia.
<seals__> Ja existe a versao final do Ubuntu 12.10
<Thiago> ubuntu cada dia pior
<Guest30748> instalei o 12.10
<alvaro> como está com o 12.10 ?
<alvaro> o 12.04 já formatei 5 vezes, toda vez que atualiza o kernel o Unity da bug e ferra todo o resto do sistema
<rod__> sd
<rsser_away> oi galera
<rsser> aí, eu posso apagar dados do cache do apt-get?
<rsser> eu toh com mais de 1GB aqui
<licensed> acho que é apt-get clean
<rsser> sim, licensed, mas eu gostaria de saber se posso apagar dos dados do cache?
<rsser> eu gostaria de ter certeza
<rsser> se não vai dar problema no sistema
<hggdh> apt-get clean para limpar todos os pacotes
<hggdh> do cache, é claro
<rsser> ok
<rsser> eh que instalei o ubuntu-tweak
<rsser> ele apaga os cache de vários programas
<rsser> caches*
<hggdh> bem, não sei o que, ou como, ubuntu-tweak trabalha
<rsser> eu só não estou vendo os ppas
<rsser> eu queria remover alguns ppa's do repositorio
<rsser> tem entrada duplicada
<MarconM> bom dia
<rsser> eh o mesmo programa mas de fontes diferentes
<rsser> isso não devia acontecer ou deveria?
<hggdh> rsser: (1) verifique as entradas em /etc/apt/sources.list e /etc/apt/sources.list.d/; ou (2) em software-centre, clique em Edit/Software sources, and seleccione o que não mais deseja
<rsser> meu source list ficou grande e demora atualizar o que fazer?
<hggdh> s/seleccione/deseleccione/
<rsser> hggdh, não há algum programa que tenha interface gráfica  pra editar isso?
<rsser> eu acho tao arriscado ficar editando em programas como o vi ou nano
<hggdh> rsser: Software Centre
<rsser> c não tem uma visão geral
<hggdh> rsser: qual versão de Ubuntu estás a rodar?
<rcbdesigner> bom dia
<MarconM> bom dia
<MarconM> rcbdesigner: pega esse mano ae no idolos da suecia
<MarconM> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-80iBpexmKQ
<rcbdesigner> rapaz... vcs acham o kazam o melhor gravador de desktop?
<MarconM> eu acho q é bom
<MarconM> nao acho q é melhor
<rcbdesigner> MarconM:  e qual acha melhor?
<MarconM> rcbdesigner: cara .... nao lembro os outros nomes nao
<MarconM> mas entra desktop recorder
<MarconM> ainda sim prefiro o kazam
<MarconM> entre*
<rcbdesigner> pq aquele video que gravei ontem e te passei foi com ele..  não sei pq ficou aquele delay todo
<rcbdesigner> com 60fps
<MarconM> rcbdesigner: tem conf nele
<MarconM> tem que configurar
<MarconM> comigo ficava perfeito
<rcbdesigner> vou fazer uns testes... pode ter sido algum bug
<rsser> hggdh, eu estou com a versao 12.04
<rsser> rcbdesigner, eu acho que eu tenho uma solução para o seu problema. Sabe aquele problema que você postou ontem?
<rcbdesigner> s...
<rsser> acho que ele pode resolvido com uma atualização pesada de drivers da sua placa de video
<rsser> bem como o X
<hggdh> rsser: rode o software-center, e clique on Edit/Sofware Sources (ou o equivalente em Portugues, não sei)
<rsser> rcbdesigner, leia isso http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/xorg-edgers-melhore-performance-da-sua-placa-de-video-ubuntu.html
<rsser> okaym hggdh
<rcbdesigner> acho q li ontem
<rsser> hggdh, você é português? digo, de Portugal?
<rcbdesigner> tinha algo até mais especifico para mim que o tiago achou
<rcbdesigner> tinha outros métodos.. mas eram de 2007
<rcbdesigner> =/
<rsser> que coisa, acabei de quebrar o encosto de cabeça da minha cadeira
<rsser> poxa, e cadeira não tem 6 meses que foi comprada
<rsser> okay, rcbdesigner
<rsser> mas o link que te dei é muito mais recente
<rcbdesigner> mas já resolvi reinstalando
<rsser> okay
<rsser> eu tenho instalado o tweaks e coloquei várias frescuras no ubuntu
<rsser> como aquelas paradas de previsão do tempo
<rsser> estou impressionado com a precisão
<rsser> hggdh, quando eu rodo algo no console, por exemplo, o mplayer e pressiono as teclas ctrl+z, aparece um [+1], o quê isso  significa?
<rsser> oops eh [1]+
<hggdh> rsser: o Ctrl-Z suspende o programa em execução, e coloca-o no background
<rsser> sim, mas pq [1]+?
<rcbdesigner> quase instalei o Ubuntu One aqui.. mas lembrei que tenho o dropbox =P
<rcbdesigner> rsser:  eu tinha visto aquela matéria do Julian... mas vai q da pau
<hggdh> rsser: e abre o shell para commandos. O [+1] (ou [+2], ou ...) indica quantos programas estão suspensos
<rcbdesigner> hmm
<rcbdesigner> q tweaks?... o ubuntu-tweak ?
<rsser> legal, hggdh
<rsser> é, rcbdesigner
<hggdh> rsser: para retornar ao programma suspenso, digite 'fg' (assumo que teu shell é o bash)
<rcbdesigner> baixou pelo synaptics? ou pelo terminal?
<hggdh> Ursinha-afk: buenas che
<rsser> sim, hggdh
<rsser> isso eu aprendi
<rsser> fg = foreground (trazer o programa para o primeiro plano)
<hggdh> correcto
<rsser> bg = background (enviá-lo para o segundo  plano)
<rsser> hggdh, quando o novo acordo ortográfico começará a valer aí?
<rcbdesigner> MarconM:  cara mandou  bem
<hggdh> rsser: heh. Não costumo falar Portugues mais, estou na Terra de Marlboro
<MarconM> rcbdesigner: esse idolos suecos ... cara tanta gente foda
<rcbdesigner> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> marboro
<MarconM> \o/
<rsser> ok, hggdh
<galvao> Bom dia
<hggdh> rsser: mas creio que já está em vigor
<rcbdesigner> bom dia man
<MarconM> galvao: bom dia
<galvao> eu to com um problema de som, na entrada
<MarconM> rcbdesigner: o blender nao abre no ubuntu
<MarconM> na verdade nenhuma distro derivado do ubuntu
<rcbdesigner> qual ubuntu...?
<galvao> 12.10
<MarconM> todos \o/
<MarconM> eu vou instalar o linux mint com kde
<rcbdesigner> mas seu hardware tem o minimo para rodar ele?
<galvao> tem
<MarconM> rcbdesigner: sim sim
<galvao> tava funcionando bem
<galvao> depois de alguma atualizacao parou
<rcbdesigner> oxi.. MarconM  e galvao  são a mesma pessoa?
<galvao> nao
<rcbdesigner> rsrs
<MarconM> rcbdesigner:  nao
<MarconM> =)
 * MarconM é MarconM 
<rcbdesigner> xo ver os requisitos do blender..
<MarconM> ms eu to usando os fones do galvao agora
<MarconM> rcbdesigner: cara
<MarconM> eu tenho requisito para rodar autodesk maya
<MarconM> autocad civil 3d
<MarconM> 3d max
<rcbdesigner> se tem para o civil..............
<MarconM> i7 4GB ddr 3
<MarconM> nvidia 1gb
<MarconM> =)
<rcbdesigner> mas o civil não são 8gb?
<MarconM> rcbdesigner: 8gb ?
<MarconM> cmo assim
<rcbdesigner> vc tem ele instalado ai?
<MarconM> soh o autocad normal
<MarconM> o civil nao instalei
<MarconM> soh uso quando preciso
<MarconM> ou instaldo quando preciso dele*
<rcbdesigner> eu tava pegando um freela num lugar que os caras fazem planejamento de PDDU
<galvao> to pensando que o rcbdesigner ta falando comigo. kkkkk
<rcbdesigner> pelo que me lembro o cara falando precisava de 8gb de ram....
<rcbdesigner> galvao:  não rsrs
<galvao> foi mal ai
<galvao> rsrsrs
<rcbdesigner> vc disse q tava com problema na entrada de som
<galvao> isso
<rcbdesigner> mas ta assim só agora?
<rcbdesigner> ah vc disse q tava bem
<galvao> ja coloquei um fone com microfone pra ver se era o hardware mais tambem nao funciona
<galvao> ha poucos dias usei o skype normal
<rcbdesigner> foi depois q fez alguma alteração?
<MarconM> se o linux mint nao roda de boa
<MarconM> eu vou instalar é o openbsd
<MarconM> \o/
<MarconM> openbsd + xmonad
<rcbdesigner> não conheço MarconM
<MarconM> familia unix BSD
<MarconM> freebsd openbsd
<rcbdesigner> hum
<MarconM> sdd dele
<rcbdesigner> rsser:  pegou o ubuntu-tweak por terminal.. synaptic?
<rcbdesigner> galvao: foi depois q fez alguma alteração?
<galvao> alguama atualizacao
<galvao> depois
<galvao> parou
<rcbdesigner> MarconM: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dSBR4ZaKw3c
<rcbdesigner> hmmm
<MarconM> rcbdesigner: to vendo um anime muito massa aqui
<rcbdesigner> alguém tem idéia do q possa ter sido?
<rcbdesigner> galvao:  qual OS.. kernel ta usando?
<rcbdesigner> MarconM:  qual?
<MarconM> rcbdesigner: eu ja vi esse video
<rcbdesigner> qual anime?
<rcbdesigner> GTS?
<MarconM> rcbdesigner: fairy tail
<rcbdesigner> ah ta...
<MarconM> é comedia demais
<rcbdesigner> já q gosta dese ai.. já viu One Piece?
<MarconM> opa
<rsser> não, rcbdesigner
<MarconM> rcbdesigner: sim
<MarconM> mas nao gostei
<rsser> agora que toh aprendendo a pegar direto do repositorio, cara
<rcbdesigner> ah tem um que vc vai gostar então
<MarconM> rcbdesigner: ja viu soul eater
<rsser> agora tudo é na base do ppa
<galvao> 3.5.017.17
<rcbdesigner> Great Teacher Onizuca
<rcbdesigner> GTO
<rsser> sem essa de synaptic
<MarconM> esse nunca vi
<MarconM> art sword é massa
<MarconM> yu yu hakusho
<MarconM> \o/
 * MarconM odeia naruto
<rcbdesigner> MarconM:  veja GTO
<MarconM> lok
<MarconM> lol
<galvao> rcbdesigner, 3.5.0.17.17
<rcbdesigner> galvao:  e o sistema operacional?
<galvao> ubuntu 12.10
<rcbdesigner> ta explicado já
<rcbdesigner> rsrsrsrs
<rcbdesigner> 12.10
<MarconM> a canonical deveria parar de lançar distro a cada 3 meses
<MarconM> isso é foda
<galvao> nao lancou ainda
<rcbdesigner> galvao:  12.10 ta cheio de bug
<rcbdesigner> final só dia 18
<MarconM> galvao: e tu acha q quando lançar
<MarconM> ja vai ta tudo arrumado
<MarconM> ?
<galvao> to aqui pra lervar a informacao e pra alguem me ajude e tambem possa ajudar no densevolvimento
<MarconM> eles fazem igual a M$
<rcbdesigner> galvao:  Ursinha-afk  mostrou ontem quantidade de reportes.. só até agora foram 35 mil
<MarconM> deixa para a geral ir ter problema e eles ir concertando
<MarconM> com upgrade
<rcbdesigner> poise
<MarconM> é complicado
<rcbdesigner> rsser:  teve que fazer isso  antes? sudo add-apt-repository ppa:tualatrix/ppa
<rcbdesigner> galvao:  só pesquisando =/
<rsser> como corrigir esse erro==>  gpg: "tag:launchpad.net:2008:redacted" não uma chave ID: pulando recv failed
<rsser> esse erro veio após o comando sudo add-apt-repository ppa:sarvatt/intel-sna
<MarconM> o.O
<MarconM> nao entendo nada de ppa
<MarconM> soh a Ursinha-afk ou tiagocd para te ajudar
<rsser> eh o caminho dos repositorios, MarconM
<MarconM> saberiam melhor
<MarconM> kkkkkkk
<MarconM> rsser: ok
<MarconM> eu to concentrado aqui na luta
<MarconM> \o/
<rsser> PPA = personal package archive
<rsser> luta de quem?
<MarconM> rsser: sim eu sei o que é
<rcbdesigner> anime q ta assistindo
<MarconM> cara
<MarconM> vou instalar prototype
<MarconM> esse jogo é massa demais
<rsser> animes? quem tah assistindo desenho?
<MarconM> rsser: eu
<rsser> vcs têm que entrar naquela religião que o cara transforma meninos em Homens
<rsser> LoL
<MarconM> 0.0
<MarconM> eu hein
<MarconM> rcbdesigner: acho q vou instalar o arch + xmonad
<MarconM> =)
<MarconM> kernel: ta ae
<rsser> o cara diz: "não se preocupe mulheres, os caras de nossa religião são homens. Não jogam video game, não assistem desenhos e são trabalhadores para garantir o sustento da família"
<rsser> eu esqueci a religião, eu ri tanto
<rcbdesigner> MarconM:  se jogue
<MarconM> nem .... vai q eu me machuco
<rcbdesigner> rs
<MarconM> cara to querendo ir no fisl do ano q vem
<MarconM> nao deu apra ir esse ano
<MarconM> por conta do trabalhjo
<MarconM> tenso
<MarconM> rcbdesigner: tu curte apocaliptyca
<rcbdesigner> curto
<rcbdesigner> foi pra show  deles já?
<MarconM> rcbdesigner: infelizmente nao
<MarconM> mas todo os dvds apenas
<MarconM> aeuahuehauaheauhauah
<rcbdesigner> rsrsrs
<pauloolhos> Ola
<pauloolhos> Senhores
<pauloolhos> Boa Tarde
<rcbdesigner> MarconM:  http://vimeo.com/51191316 lançaram ontem parece
<felipealmeida> boa tarde
<alexandresenna> olá pessoal.... boa tarde....
<MarconM> boa tarde
<alexandresenna> explorando o conhecimento de vocês, como sempre :), gostaria de saber se tem como sincronizar meus contatos
<alexandresenna> do firebird com meu blackberry curve...
<MarconM> !paste
<Rudolf> alexandresenna: qual dos dois é linux?
<alexandresenna> o pc
<alexandresenna> não sabia que podia colocar linux no blackberry
<Rudolf> alexandresenna: firebird é bd não?
<alexandresenna> que? :)
<rcbdesigner> cagaioooooooo
<alexandresenna> sou noob, leve em conta
<alexandresenna> hehehe
<rcbdesigner> já poderiam ter colocado uma atualização corrigindo o Num Lock na inicialização
<Rudolf> alexandresenna: o que é firebird?
<alexandresenna> desculpe, não sei pq chamo o thunderbird de firebird
<alexandresenna> hehehe
<rcbdesigner> fÊnix oO
<rcbdesigner> Fênix
<rcbdesigner> mas o firebird tb existe http://www.firebirdsql.org/
<Rudolf> rcbdesigner: é existe
<Rudolf> rcbdesigner: uma coisa não tem NADA  a ver com a outra
<Rudolf> alexandresenna: já pesquisou no google?
<rcbdesigner> tb tinha o Firebird
<rcbdesigner> Mozilla Firebird, antigo nome do Mozilla Firefox
<Rudolf> alexandresenna: muito específico seu problema
<alexandresenna> desculpe, nem sabia que existia
<rcbdesigner> rs
<Rudolf> alexandresenna: principalmente em relação ao blackberry ser uma merda de caixa fechada
<alexandresenna> assim fica melhor se fosse genríco seria pobrema, hehehe
<Rudolf> alexandresenna: existia o que?
<alexandresenna> é meu pobrema, é justamente pq esse bb é uma merda de caixa fechada
<alexandresenna> hehehe
<Rudolf> alexandresenna: por isso, google it
<alexandresenna> tinha o google sync mas nem a google quer mais saber de bb
<alexandresenna> já fiz isso mas... as dicas são para utilizar o google sync como disse, mas nem o google quer saber do bb
<rcbdesigner> não seja por isso alexandresenna  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zNm1Z7BNJEM
<Rudolf> alexandresenna: ou seja, troque de celular
<Rudolf> heueheiuieue
<alexandresenna> hehehe
<rcbdesigner> abra sua caixaaa... bote água nelaaaa...  caia na gandaia... compre outra merd*&%$#... e leve com vccc um Nexus novooo... é faca no bolso.. mas google funfa todoo
<alexandresenna> Rudolf: pra que eu quero aprender como desmontar meu cel?
<alexandresenna> isso eu já sei... hehehe
<rcbdesigner> dance bem.. dance mal.. dance sem parar.. o/
<Rudolf> alexandresenna: quem disse para vc desmontar o celular?
<alexandresenna> kra eu ganhei essa merda, toda cheia de pobremas
<rcbdesigner> eu tava zuando
<alexandresenna> o link q vc postou mostra como desmontar o cel
<rcbdesigner> é q vc tinha uma caixa fechada.. só quis mostrar ela aberta =P
<alexandresenna> hehehe....
<alexandresenna> saquei agora.... :)
<rcbdesigner> rapaz.. quase dei pau na central de programas do ubuntu
<alexandresenna> minha sobrinha ganho o L7 da LG e me deu essa bomba
<alexandresenna> terei que trocar carcaça e cristal
<alexandresenna> mas por enquanto tô usando ele
<rcbdesigner> ta doido?
<rcbdesigner> compra outra coisa
<alexandresenna> eu vou fazer isso para vender
<rcbdesigner> ah ta.. e alguém ainda compra?
<rcbdesigner> oO
<alexandresenna> sei lá vaique por 250 alguem se interessa
<alexandresenna> no ML ele custa 350,00 novo
<rcbdesigner> vou olhar
<alexandresenna> 8520
<rcbdesigner> mas para recuperar vc acha q vai gastar qt?
<alexandresenna> curve
<rcbdesigner> essa q é a questão
<alexandresenna> a carcaça custa 99,00
<alexandresenna> o cristal nem olhei
<alexandresenna> se eu gastar 250,00 tô no lucro
<Rudolf> para
<Rudolf> perda de tempo e de dinheiro
<alexandresenna> 150,00 perdão
<Rudolf> principalmente que vc não tem garantia que alguém vai usar blackberry
<rcbdesigner> rsrs tb acho Rudolf
<Rudolf> ainda
<rcbdesigner> ainda mais usado
<alexandresenna> kra a garotada masi nova gosta dessa bagaça não sei pq
<alexandresenna> conheço um bando de colegas de minha sobrinha que tem e não troca nem...
<rcbdesigner> eu não preciso de frescura.. tenho meu nokia... cai no chão que é uma beleza.. nunca arranhou nem a carcaça
<alexandresenna> kra eu tenho um Defy e adoro ele, adoro o Android
<Jefinho> Alguém ja conseguiu fazer o GTK-recordmydesktop gravar o audio do sistema ?
<alexandresenna> mas estou com esse BB aqui e não tenho o que fazer com ele só não vou jogar fora...
<rcbdesigner> eu não fico jogando no meu... é só pra ligar e atender.. pronto.. e de vez em qd facebook
<Rudolf> Jefinho: aqui grava
<Jefinho> como tu fez essa proeza Rudolf ???
<Rudolf> Jefinho: não é proeza
<Rudolf> Jefinho: só domino meu sistema, por exemplo para ele não ter a porcaria do pulseaudio
<Rudolf> Jefinho: que trava o recordmydesktop
<Jefinho> É o pulseaudio que trava o recordmydesktop ?
<rcbdesigner> tipo travar gravação do kazam?... dar delay e tal?
<Jefinho> ja to faz tempo atras de uma solução pra isso mas não encontro nehum tuto ou resposta nos forums
<Rudolf> Jefinho: aqui foi
<rcbdesigner> ontem achei uma forma de fazer a webcam funcionar no skype... a minha é genérica...
<Rudolf> Jefinho: desabilitei ele globalmente (desinstalei) e ajustei o audio
<Jefinho> ahh só
<rsser> eu juro que esfreguei meus olhos varias vezes para ver se eu não estava dormindo qdo li essa matéria ==> http://www.gamevicio.com/i/noticias/142/142574-oi-velox-de-100-e-200-mbps-e-lancada-no-rio-de-janeiro/index.html
<rsser> eu toh com míseros 1mbps
<rsser> precisando de uns 15mbps
<Jefinho> vou tentar fazer isso, olhando na net descobri que utilizar o pavulcontrol melhora alguma coisa, é verdade Rudolf ??
<Rudolf> rsser: dois
<Rudolf> rsser: heuheuehiueh
<Rudolf> rsser: mas sem condições agora
<Rudolf> rsser: coisas mais importantes para pagar
<rsser> Rudolf, cara, nada
<rsser> o servico vai ser barato
<rsser> 79 reais pra 100mbps
<rsser> e 99 reais pra 200mbps
<rsser> inacreditável!!!!
<Rudolf> rsser: como disse, tenho coisas mais importantes para pagar
<alexandresenna> é tão "inacreditível" que vou colocar meu sapato na janela
<rsser> e ai oi ainda disse que apesar de estar no contrato o limite de download apos atingida a franquia, disse que não vai impor limites sobre o usuário
<rsser> gente, será que isso é o efeito ANATEL?
<alexandresenna> só pode ser
<Rudolf> rsser: pra mim é golpe
<Rudolf> fiquem espertos
<rsser> porcaria, se a anatel tivesse deixado as práticas corporativas há mais tempo
<alexandresenna> Rio de Janeiro? hummm
<rsser> é
<rsser> mas há planos pra outras capitais
<alexandresenna> Salvador vai ser o ultimo! hehehe
<Jefinho> Só pra capitais ?
<alexandresenna> isso aqui é província
<rcbdesigner> mas cair de 100 para 10mbps
<rcbdesigner> alexandresenna:  hahahaha
<alexandresenna> se a GVT não tivesse chago estariamos nos 1mega até hoje
<rcbdesigner> quero mais q a velox exploda... vou trocar para GVT
<rsser> mas não "importa muito", Jefinho
<alexandresenna> foi a primeira coisa que fiz e tô com 15mega desde então
<rsser> pq isso força o brasil inteiro melhorar a infra-estrutura da rede
<rsser> assim, a vel aumentará pra todas as cidades
<rsser> hehe, rcbdesigner
<alexandresenna> a oi velox me liga todo o fim de semana perguntando se eu quero mudar e tal e me oferece 5 mega
<alexandresenna> hehehe
<rcbdesigner> 79 reais só por 12 meses
<rcbdesigner> depois é tiro de bazuca
<Jefinho> aqui em MG o máximo que conseguimos e 10 MB com a oi  e 50MB cm fibra otica mas o preço da fibra acaba com sua vida
<rcbdesigner> alexandresenna:  vc é de onde?
<alexandresenna> Salvador-Baêa
<rcbdesigner> tb porra
<rsser> mas ainda eh barato, pô
<rcbdesigner> mal o palavreado rs
<rsser> 119 por 100mbps
<alexandresenna> então vc sabe que aqui é provícia mesmo
<rcbdesigner> poise
<rcbdesigner> alexandresenna:  to querendo pegar GVt depois que trocarem a fiação de telefone aqui do prédio
<alexandresenna> sitando Mussum a internet  aqui e fodiz
<alexandresenna> aconselho
<rcbdesigner> a muié q to saindo ta pagando 96 reais por 15mb e com telefone "ilimitado"
<alexandresenna> eu fiz isso assim que me mudei
<rsser> eu acho que nos grandes centros nem devia ser fio
<rsser> deviam era enfiar conexoes xG's pra todo lado
<rsser> 4G, 5G, etc
<alexandresenna> o pobrema é que a GVT está a venda e a Oi quer compra-la
<rcbdesigner> então vou para a Net rsrs
<rcbdesigner> já estão usando fibra ótica parece
<rcbdesigner> colocaram fiação aqui faz uns 2 meses
<alexandresenna> tem a telefonica e a NET que quer comprar tambem
<alexandresenna> tenho uma colega que tem a NET e reclama pra caracoles
<rcbdesigner> tenho um q fala bem.. usa 20mb
<rcbdesigner> o nome dele não seria Taio não né?
<alexandresenna> então ela deve estar em um local que o suporte é uma bósnia
<alexandresenna> pq ela fez o mesmo que eu fiz para acessar 3g
<rsser> vocês estão loucos? Se a oi comprar a gvt ferra tudo
<alexandresenna> compru um modem desbloqueado e tá usando o plano da vivo de 10 real
<alexandresenna> mas o papo é esse...
<alexandresenna> o grupo que controla a GVT quer vender e a Oi está intereçada
<alexandresenna> se não me engano é a Vivendi
<rsser> A Vivendi comprou a GVT em 2009. O negócio bilionário logo recendeu gordos lucros aos franceses da Vivendi, que viram sua participação no mercado crescer fortemente desde então. Só no último ano fiscal a empresa obteve um lucro líquido de R$ 3,3 bilhões, resultado quase 62% maior do que 2010.
<rsser> damm, alexandresenna
<alexandresenna> mas foi o que eu lí na Info
<rsser> olha a razão da venda==> Mas em razão da crise da Vivendi na Europa, a empresa francesa está tentando desesperadamente cobrir o rombo de € 14 bilhões (ou aproximadamente R$ 20 bilhões) em suas contas.
<alexandresenna> tanto a Oi quanto a NET e a Telefônica querem compra-la
<rsser> oops, sorry, estamos off topic
<rsser> parar por aqui
<rcbdesigner> que.. é de interssse mútuo..
<rcbdesigner> para usuários de internet que têm de baixar pacotes do ubuntu =P
<rcbdesigner> esqueci o comando para habilitar o num lock na inicialização.. vou pesquisar
<rsser> rcbdesigner http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?PHPSESSID=b62aa665aba0fb92af2d8071dd94849a&/topic,90582.0.html
<rsser> ou
<rsser> http://tutorfreebr.blogspot.com.br/2012/08/como-habilitar-tecla-numlock-na-tela-de.html
<rcbdesigner> sair aqui flw
<rcbdesigner> abraçaos
<rsser> pegou o tuto?
<alexandresenna> vou assistir GRIMM 2ª Temporada fui
<rsser> as empresas de tv a cabo vao ficar putas
<rsser> LOL
<rsser> depois que as telefonicas assumirem os servicos com o IPTV
<rsser> LOL
<lipearu> boa tarde
<xispirito> tarde lipearu
<lipearu> iai xispirito
 * xispirito toca um tijolo em xGrind 
<xGrind> :'(
<xispirito> acertei?
<xispirito> lol
<lipearu> kkk
<mwallacesd> haha
<lipearu> xispirito: se usa ubuntu?
<xispirito> lipearu: não uso
<lipearu> hmm
<lipearu> hmm
<xispirito> não é que nunca use, só não uso agora
<mwallacesd> "cê"... oO
<mwallacesd> =)
<lipearu> hauauahu
<lipearu> ocê
<mwallacesd> Também!
<mwallacesd> =P
<lipearu> to com uma duvida nos themas
<xGrind> qual duvida?
<mwallacesd> Você - Ocê - Cê
<lipearu> com essa versao 12.04_x64
<xispirito> lipearu: compartilhe sua angústia
<lipearu> os temas do 12.04_X86 nao funcionam no x64
<xGrind> o.O
<xispirito> em?
<xGrind> nunca vi isso de tema 32bits e 64bits
<lipearu> pseh
<lipearu> nem eu
<xGrind> que eu saiba, o que muda são os programas. e não os temas
<lipearu> mas instalei um tema e nao funcionou
<xGrind> ta dizendo de repositorio ppa ne?
<lipearu> ai desconfio que seja por causa de ser 64 bits meu SO
<lipearu> sim
<lipearu> xGrind: sim
<xispirito> até porque os temas estão escritos em um código que é intermediário, nada de baixo nível neles
<xGrind> entao é isso. vai ver, não tem os temas pra 64bit. só 32
<xGrind> xispirito, mas qndo e' ppa, não tem essa diferente entre 32 e 64?
<xGrind> se fosse só colocar no .themes, de boa. mas acho que por ser ppa, tem diferença sim.
<xispirito> tem em programa compilado, escrito em C e etc ...
<lipearu> xispirito: pode ser. mas oque pode tar dando pau entao eh o gnome-tweak
<xispirito> sim, é possível
<lipearu> hmmm
<lipearu> tem isso do ppa mesmo
<lipearu> acho que difere sim
<xGrind> lipearu, instala o ubuntu-tweak
<xGrind> acho que da pra trocar o tema por ele tb
<xispirito> eu sou paranóico, nunca usei um ppa na vida o.0
<lipearu> xGrind: ja tenho
<xGrind> por isso prefiro xfce. é simples e completo. esse gnome 3 é cheio de frescurinha
<xGrind> pra alterar o tema, tem que instalar outra coisa
<xispirito> o gnome me deixa um pouco perdido porque cada opção paraçe que foi feita com o intuito de fazer você não ver que ela existe o.0
<shadowdf> que vc é paranoico eu sempre soube
<shadowdf> rss
<shadowdf> e ai de boa
<shadowdf> xispirito,
<xispirito> shadowdf: eae
<xispirito> ontem, eu percebi o mal que um kernel monolítico pode fazer ...
<xispirito> um driver de impressora botou o OS abaixo
<xispirito> sempre elas ... impressoras
<xGrind> xispirito, oq é monolitico?
<xispirito> kernel monolítico é um conceito de estrura de núcleo de sistema operacional, no qual as operações principais, drivers e etc estão todas incluídas dentro do kernel
<xispirito> se qualquer destas partes sofrerem um erro grande ou pirarem, o kernel inteiro vai abaixo
 * xispirito toca um tijolo em tiagoscd 
<xGrind> xispirito, ubuntu usa isso?
<xispirito> xGrind: claro
<xispirito> Linux é monolítico
<xGrind> e windows?
<xGrind> monolixo? =D
<xispirito> aehuaeuhauh
<xispirito> eu sei lá, tá mais para labirinto
<xGrind> caixa preta
<xispirito> é muito mal estruturado
<xispirito> isto da para ver de lonje
<xispirito> ou longe ...
<xispirito> o fato é que em contrapartida ao monolítico, existe o micro kernel, em que tudo é separado do kernel em processos separados, se um der pau, não afeta os outros
<xispirito> só que é o inferno na terra para desenvolver e até hoje ninguém conseguiu grandes resultados
<rcbdesigner> buenas
<xispirito> aha
<xGrind> tem um kernel novo que está sendo desenvolvido, esqueci o nome.
<rcbdesigner> para quem estiver com o mesmo "problema" com o num lock no ubuntu 12.04 (deixar habilitado qd for digeitar a senha) http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?PHPSESSID=b62aa665aba0fb92af2d8071dd94849a&/topic,90582.0.html
<rcbdesigner> digitar*
<xispirito> xGrind: hurd?
 * xispirito de air guitar Souuuuul Souuul Sucker \,,/
<xispirito> xGrind: http://www.archhurd.org/
<xispirito> aha, só que é bem limitado ainda ...
<tiagoscd> buenas
<rcbdesigner> alguém q usa skype e que teve problemas para fazer a webcam funcionar...
<xGrind> isso
<xGrind> hurd
<rcbdesigner> e tece que utilizar esse código LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype
<rcbdesigner> teve*
<rcbdesigner> para a webcam funcionar
<rcbdesigner> saberia dizer como deixar permanente.. pq toda hora que saio do skype e volto desabilita =/
<xispirito> linkar v4l2convert.so no skype o.0
<xispirito> que doideira
<rcbdesigner> hum.. acjo que achei uma solução
<rcbdesigner> http://journalxtra.com/linuxsanity/skype-video-linux-always-hassle-4791/
<rcbdesigner> só não sei se essa linha de comando vai funcionar =/ kdesudo kate /usr/local/bin/skype
<lipearu> rcbdesigner: boa tarde
<rcbdesigner> boa
<xGrind> rcbdesigner, só tive problema qndo era a versao 2 ainda. nessa versão 4, roda de boa
<rcbdesigner> xispirito:  ve ai se esse tutorial funciona no ubuntu
<rcbdesigner> é que minha webcam é genérica xGrind
<rcbdesigner> mas rodou qd dei aquele comando no terminal
<xispirito> rcbdesigner: não temho Ubuntu e não uso Skype /o\
<rcbdesigner> =/
<rcbdesigner> tiagoscd:  ta ocupado?
<rcbdesigner> rs
<rcbdesigner> eu to salvando isso tudo no Docs pq se alguém tiver o mesmo problema eu repasso
<rcbdesigner> os links
<xispirito> rcbdesigner: olhei ali e não tem nada anormal no tuto, funciona em qualquer Linux
<xispirito> salvo gerenciador de pacotes
<rcbdesigner> vou testar
<tiagoscd> rcbdesigner: opa
<tiagoscd> manda :)
<rcbdesigner> http://journalxtra.com/linuxsanity/skype-video-linux-always-hassle-4791/ tiagoscd
<tiagoscd> tá
<tiagoscd> eu não uso o skype
<tiagoscd> mas tem alguma dúvida nisso ali? :P
<tiagoscd> heheh
<rcbdesigner> se a linha de comando bate com a do ubuntu 12.04
<rcbdesigner> ou se faria modificação
<rcbdesigner> já fiz isso aqui sudo apt-get build-dep v4lutils v4l-utils v4l2ucp cheese libwebcam0
<rcbdesigner> e isso sudo apt-get install v4l-utils v4l2ucp cheese libwebcam0
<tiagoscd> bom, do jeito que está ali rcbdesigner
<tiagoscd> deve funcionar
<tiagoscd> só ao invés de editar usando o kate
<tiagoscd> usa o gedit ou outro editor
<tiagoscd> :)
<rcbdesigner> vou dar a lida
<tiagoscd> se não me falha
<tiagoscd> pra rodar o skype precisa do ia32-libs
<rcbdesigner> O programa 'kdesudo' não está instalado no momento.  Você pode instalá-lo digitando:
<tiagoscd> usa gksu no lugar
<rcbdesigner> sudo apt-get install kdesudo
<tiagoscd> rcbdesigner: não precisa
<tiagoscd> só usa gksu no lugar de kdesu
<tiagoscd> kdesudo*
<rcbdesigner> ele rodou a cam com esse comando LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype
<tiagoscd> rcbdesigner: deu certo substituindo o kdesudo por gksu?
<tiagoscd> conseguiu abrir para editar?
<rcbdesigner> deu
<rcbdesigner> só to meio confuso uma parte aqui q to lendo
<tiagoscd> qual parte?
<rcbdesigner> a parece que não vou precisar alterar
<rcbdesigner> You should see a few locations listed. One-by-one, replace the section that reads /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l2convert.so with one of the locations shown for v4l2convert.so then save the file. Copy and paste the whole line over the section being replaced i.e from /usr/…. to …./v4l2convert.so.
<rcbdesigner> essa
<rcbdesigner> fiz isso no terminal rcbdesigner@rcbdesigner:~$ locate v4l2convert.so
<rcbdesigner> e só deu essa resposta
<tiagoscd> rcbdesigner: é que provavelmente você deve estar usando o ubuntu 32 bits, não?
<rcbdesigner>     /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l2convert.so
<rcbdesigner> isso
<rcbdesigner> essa resposta ai..
<tiagoscd> rcbdesigner: o caminho seu já deve estar correto
<tiagoscd> então só salvar o arquivo
<tiagoscd> fechar
<tiagoscd> e tornar executável
<rcbdesigner> hehe funcionou aqui
<tiagoscd> :-)
<rcbdesigner> =)
<rcbdesigner> vixi.. perai.. talvez n tenha dado certo
<rcbdesigner> hm.. aparentemente deu.. vou só configurar brilho e tals
<rcbdesigner> valeu.. já vou anotar as alterações q vc sugeriu
<xispirito> é tão mais fácil a linha de comando *-*
<tiagoscd> rcbdesigner: o/
<xispirito> aliás, vou procurar um voip de terminal
<rcbdesigner> hahahahaha
<xispirito> vai dar para ter aquele fell de "Alien" \o/
<rcbdesigner> mais fácil é fazerem os pacotes de atualizações XD
<tiagoscd> xispirito: você usa o lynx? :P
<xispirito> tiagoscd: não chego a este extremo =D
<tiagoscd> heauheauea
<xispirito> mas é por pouco
<tiagoscd> não custa perguntar
<tiagoscd> :P
<tiagoscd> pra mim o canal é o hangout
<tiagoscd> sou fã demais
<tiagoscd> :)
<xispirito> eu sou fã do Xterm
<tiagoscd> uehauehaueh
<xispirito> é ué, verdade
<tiagoscd> xispirito: :)
<rcbdesigner> ainda vou testar esse hangout
<rcbdesigner> do google +
<rcbdesigner> correto?
<xGrind> isso
<xGrind> tiagoscd, hj tem hangout?
<barna_> Como q usa esse hangout?
<tiagoscd> xGrind: tem sim, hoje às 22h :-)
<tiagoscd> barna_: é só ir no Google+ e clicar em Iniciar hangout :)
<xGrind> barna_, vc tem q ter conta no google. entra no google+ e clica em hangout
<xGrind> da ate pra procurar hangouts q estao sendo exibidos no momento
<xispirito> o Google agora só falta pedir cpf, foto e comprovante de residência
<barna_> Massa. Será q rola no android?
<xGrind> tiagoscd, como q coloca legenda? tipo no nome das pessoas, igual voces fazem.
<rcbdesigner> galera vou sair
<tiagoscd> xGrind: tem um app chamado Lower Third
<rcbdesigner> tiagoscd:  se quiser botar lá no site do ubuntu com suas alterações dou total apoio rs
<rcbdesigner> abraços
<tiagoscd> rcbdesigner: beleza :)
<xispirito> xGrind: legenda onde?
<xispirito> ah ta, esqueçe
<xGrind> xispirito, nem sabe oq é hangout
<xGrind> lalala
<xispirito> sei, é que não tinha lido o que tinham falado antes
<xGrind> kk
<tiagoscd> é galera
<tiagoscd> hoje tem papo de buteco
<tiagoscd> :P
<tiagoscd> 22 horas, não esqueçam ^^
<xispirito> 22 horas espero estar lúcido ainda o.0
<tiagoscd> xispirito: nem o dia das crianças passa batido? uehauhauheaue
<xispirito> \o/
<xispirito> lol http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MiWfvDuT_LI
<barna> Hangout 3x1 barna
<xGrind> tiagoscd, hj tem q brindar com suco de groselha
<tiagoscd> xGrind: em homenagem as crianças vou brindar com Raizov
<tiagoscd> lol
<xGrind> kk
<tiagoscd> naturalmente dizendo que é suco de groselha
<tiagoscd> :P
<xispirito> aqui no litoral encheu de "criança" hoje
<xispirito> mas elas só saem depois das 23:00
<xGrind> xispirito, vc mora onde?
<xispirito> no litoral ué =D
<xGrind> caraguatatuba, ubatuba = litoral
<xGrind> qual? :D
<xispirito> não não, é no sul
<xispirito> perto de Torres
<annakamilla> olá gente tudo bom ??
<annakamilla> preciso de uma ajudona
<annakamilla> com o ubuntu
<barna> annakamilla, não temos bola de cristal. Qual o seu problema?
<annakamilla> eu não consigo acertar a temperatura do cooler
<annakamilla> do desktop
<annakamilla> ele fica em torno de 100 graus, 110 graus
<tiagoscd> annakamilla: isso acontece só no Ubuntu ou em outros sistemas também?
<c4ds> barna, annakamilla, não temos bola de cristal. Qual o seu problema?
<c4ds> lool
<mary_> oii pessoal
<c4ds> annakamilla, isso nao e um pc, 'e um foguete
<mary_> oi annakamilla
<c4ds> mary_, hello world
<tiagoscd> cadê o espírito de criança do pessoal
<xGrind> annakamilla, kde? ;/
<xGrind> ;x
<tiagoscd> :P
<annakamilla> tiagoscd: eu só tenho o ubuntu no desktop, mas creio que aconteça em outras
<annakamilla> xGrind: gnome
<tiagoscd> annakamilla: se acontece em outros o problema é seu hardware
<tiagoscd> aí precisa vem se o cooler está com problemas
<tiagoscd> *ver
<annakamilla> to tentando baixar o slackware e, outras para o meu note
<annakamilla> talvez eu tente instalar no pc
<mary_> hello world
<c4ds> annakamilla, gnome 2.32 ? gnome shell ? vs do ubuntu ?
<tiagoscd> é, instala e verifica se a temperatura permanece a mesma
<annakamilla> c4ds: eu tenho o ubuntu 10.04, que usa o gnome 2.30
<tiagoscd> ou ainda em alguns é possível ver no próprio software da BIOS a temperatura
<annakamilla> eu já vi
<annakamilla> na bios
<tiagoscd> annakamilla: então provavelmente o problema é a peça mesmo
<tiagoscd> presente de dia das crianças: gastar dinheiro com um novo cooler :P
<annakamilla> pq o pc desliga sozinho
<tiagoscd> mas as vezes é só limpar também
<tiagoscd> já viu se o cooler não tá sujo?
<tiagoscd> (isso soou tão estranho, hehe)
<annakamilla> provavelmente
<xispirito> depende de onde você mora .. tinha uma máquina minha que fazia isto, desligava do nada ... mergulhei em benzina e pimba! humidade
<mary_> oi
<mary_> oiiiiiiiiiiii gente
<tiagoscd> povo, volto logo mais
<Matheus_Cavalho> bom dia a todos
<tiagoscd> :-)
<Matheus_Cavalho> buenas tiago
<tiagoscd> Matheus_Cavalho: beunas
<Matheus_Cavalho> hoje tem papo de buteco?
<tiagoscd> tem sim, às 22h como de praxe
<tiagoscd> o/
<Matheus_Cavalho> blz ^^
<tiagoscd> vou lá, volto em até 40 minutos
<tiagoscd> abraços
<Matheus_Cavalho> ok abrass
<mwallacesd> Matheus_Cavalho, oque é esse papo de buteco?
<mwallacesd> Um offtopic?
<Matheus_Cavalho> mwallacesd
<Matheus_Cavalho> desculpa demora cara
<tiagoscd> back :-)
<Matheus_Cavalho> papo de buteco é uma conversa descontraida que o pessoal ai tem num canal do youtube
<Matheus_Cavalho> para tirar duvidas sobre ubuntu, conversar...se atualizar
<Matheus_Cavalho> vale a pena conferir mwallacesd
<Matheus_Cavalho> hoje as 10h da noite esteja aqui no irc que o pessoal passa o link para entrar
<Matheus_Cavalho> buenas tiago...trouxe comida? ^^
<tiagoscd> Matheus_Cavalho: lasanha tá no forno já
<tiagoscd> quero ver conseguir comer só
<tiagoscd> falta de apetite faz dias já
<tiagoscd> :P
<mwallacesd> Estamos a 2 horas de difereça com o Brasil, o GMT aqui é -6
<mwallacesd> Mas tentarei.
<mwallacesd> =P
<tiagoscd> mwallacesd: você está aonde?
<Matheus_Cavalho> se tu ta com falta eu estou com sobra...manda pra ca que eu como
<tiagoscd> Matheus_Cavalho: :P
<mwallacesd> Mexico tiagoscd
<mwallacesd> =)
<tiagoscd> Matheus_Cavalho: teu nick era go_mtz_ (algo assim, não)?
<Matheus_Cavalho> isso
<tiagoscd> mwallacesd: legal :-) gmt -5 ou -1 aí?
<mwallacesd> -6 se não me engano
<tiagoscd> Matheus_Cavalho: ah, preciso falar contigo mesmo, pvt
<tiagoscd> então dá três horas de diferença :P
 * mwallacesd is away: Smoke time!
<tiagoscd> o papo de buteco aqui começa as 22, logo aí deve ser as 19 :)
<mwallacesd> aqui agora são 4:47 pm
<tiagoscd> ah, então papo de buteco deve começar às 8 pm aí mwallacesd :)
 * mwallacesd is back (gone 00:13:41)
<mwallacesd> =) so nice tiagoscd vou ver se consigo entrar essa hora.
<live_> meu nick esta indisponivel. arriégua
<live_> kk
<Matheus_Cavalho> como assim indisponivel? bugo?! =|
<xGrind_> to em live cd e tentei entrar no irc com o empathy, dai nao deu pra identificar o nick. dai ficou indisponivel ;x
<xGrind_> mas daki a poko liberam de novo
<tiagoscd> xGrind_: um nickserv ghost não resolve?
<xGrind_> o ghost nao seria pra derrubar um nick?
<tiagoscd> xGrind_: sim
<xGrind_> entao. mas isso seria usado, se o nick estivesse 'preso'
<xGrind_> mas de boa. daki a pouco liberam :D
<tiagoscd> :-)
<Matheus_Carvalho> tiagoscd: tendeu =D
<tiagoscd> :)
<MarconM> boa noite
<tiagoscd> voltei da janta :P
<tiagoscd> agora começando a beber já, pra aquecer pro papo de buteco :P
<MarconM> boa noite mortais
<Matheus_Carvalho> MarconM: Buenas che
<MarconM> Matheus_Carvalho, bah che
<MarconM> \o
<Matheus_Carvalho> uhuahuhauhauhauha
<Matheus_Carvalho> bom...vou jantar...
<Matheus_Carvalho> té daqui a pouco gente
<tiagoscd> até
<Matheus_Carvalho> mas bah nego véio...uma pizza de lambe os beiço ^^
<tiagoscd> :P
<licensed> Matheus_Carvalho, acabei de pedir uma domino's
<MarconM> bah tem gente q ainda diz q nao tem programa cad bom para linux
<MarconM> o Qcad é muito bom
<Matheus_Carvalho> licensed: ^^
<Matheus_Carvalho> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5UWRypqz5-o um pouquinho de música de qualidade ai pro pessoal do sertanejo universitário =D
<Matheus_Carvalho> \o>
<Matheus_Carvalho> <o/
<Matheus_Carvalho> <o>
<Matheus_Carvalho> \o/
<xGrind> q hrs começa o hangout?
<Matheus_Carvalho> 22h
#ubuntu-br 2012-10-13
<tiagoscd> sabe aquela hora que você abre sem querer o programa mais pesado? pois é
<tiagoscd> :P
<Matheus_Carvalho> kkkkkkkk...acontece
<Matheus_Carvalho> to com o netbeans e 2 virtual box abertas :S
<MarconM> xGrind, biba
<MarconM> ubuntu ta bom aqui
<MarconM> finalmente consegui instalar  a plca de video
<Matheus_Carvalho> tava com problemas na placa de video?
<MarconM> MarconM, sim
<MarconM> Matheus_Carvalho, sim
<MarconM> nao instalava
<MarconM> dae nao rodava os programa q usa video
<MarconM> tipo blender e cad
<MarconM> dava pau
<MarconM> bom vou tomar banho para sair
<MarconM> flww
<Matheus_Carvalho> ok
<Matheus_Carvalho> flww
<tiagoscd> bom, eu vou tomar banho também
<tiagoscd> pra acordar pra vida :P
<tiagoscd> volto daqui a pouco
<Matheus_Carvalho> flww...quando voltar pega um café pra mim se não for pedir muito tiago...:D
<tiagoscd> :P
<Matheus_Carvalho> É POR ISSO QUE EU AMO MINHA FALTA DE ATENÇÃO ¬_¬
<Matheus_Carvalho> reboot
<tiagoscd> Papo de Buteco no ar o/ ubuntubrsc.com/papodebuteco
<tiagoscd> http://ubuntubrsc.com/papodebuteco
<ivanbajr> Boa noite
<Rudolf> noite
<ivanbajr> alguém tem impressora hp deskjet 3050 instalada
<ivanbajr> em ubuntu 12.04
<ivanbajr> sem fio?
<Rudolf> nops
<ivanbajr> via cabo usb sem problema
<ivanbajr> instalou
<ivanbajr> perfeita
<ivanbajr> agora quero ativa na rede sem fio
<ivanbajr> alguém já instalou?
<ivanbajr> ok
<Rudolf> nops
<Rudolf> ivanbajr: se é por rede é mais fácil
<Rudolf> ivanbajr: vcp pinga?
<Matheus_Carvalho> boa noite ivanbajr
<Rudolf> ivanbajr: ativa ipp
<Rudolf> ivanbajr: e já era
<ivanbajr> certo
<ivanbajr> só que onde encontro o ip
<ivanbajr> da hp?
<Rudolf> ivanbajr: huhiuehieuhiehe
<Rudolf> ivanbajr: provavelmente no manual da impressora ou no lease do provedor dhcp
<Rudolf> ivanbajr: supondo uma rede 192.168.0.0/24, pode verificar os ips online com o nmap 192.168.0.1-254
<Rudolf> ivanbajr: supondo uma rede 192.168.0.0/24, pode verificar os ips online com o nmap -sS 192.168.0.1-254
<ivanbajr> ok
<ivanbajr> vou verificar
<Rudolf> ivanbajr: mas eu começaria pelo seu dhcp server
<Rudolf> ivanbajr: depois no manual da impressora
<ivanbajr> o manual não tem nada
<Rudolf> ivanbajr: por favor, leia o capitulo Connectivity
<ivanbajr> ok
<felipealmeida> Ursinha: Eu buscando um bom programa de música, depois de tanto buscar, descobri o que eu quero... no emacs :)
<tiagoscd> Bora lá assistir e participar: http://ubuntubrsc.com/papodebuteco o/
<lipearu> tiagoscd: boa noite
<MarconM> cade o link do papo de buteco
<lipearu> MarconM: http://ubuntubrsc.com/papodebuteco
<tiagoscd> lipearu: noite :)
<MarconM> tiagoscd, auehauheuea... eu quero esse cordao para cracha do ubuntu
<tiagoscd> MarconM: na Latinoware teremos o sorteio de alguns :
<tiagoscd> :)
<MarconM> tiagoscd, /o\
 * MarconM nunca ganha nada em sorteio
<tiagoscd> mas teremos bastante unidades, mas como é muito gente no evento
<tiagoscd> provavelmente será concorrido, hehe
<MarconM> kkkkk
<MarconM> tranquilo
<mvuelma> tiagoscd, travouo hangout
<MarconM> sim
<tiagoscd> mvuelma: travou não, cê caiu
<tiagoscd> :P
<geowany__> opa
<geowany__> a mvuelma jogou a culpa (alunos não saberem o que é média aritmética) nas escolas
<geowany__> =P
<adrianorn> geowany, ela fez toda uma argumentação, não é uma questão de culpa, ela apresentou dificuldades que constatou na experiência que teve com os educandos dela.
<geowany__> adrianorn: mas esses problemas não estão restritos apenas à área "técnica", muito menos vinculadas apenas à escola.
<geowany__> Vendo sob outra perspectiva, não só a educação, mas também a própria tecnologia é responsável por isso, já que as pessoas ficaram mais "preguiçosas" pra pensar após o seu advento.
<tiagoscd> e acabou-se tudo
<tiagoscd> :P
<Matheus_Carvalho> :S
<Matheus_Carvalho> tiago...arruma trabalho pra eu pra servir cafézinho na canonical =D
<tiagoscd> Matheus_Carvalho: uehaueahuehau
<adrianorn> Sem dúvida, por isso dizer que ela "jogou a culpa" não me parece o mais correto dos termos. Temos problemas sérios e buscar culpados não me parece a melhor das alternativas, prefiro pensar em responsabilidades e compromissos dos agentes envolvidos.
<Matheus_Carvalho> ja que programação AINDA não da...pra servir cafézinho eu quebro um galho :D
<tiagoscd> só entrando no clima da discussão aí
<tiagoscd> eu acho sim que grande parte da culpa é da escola
<tiagoscd> que não desenvolve a lógica nos seus alunos
<geowany__> adrianorn: ela mesmo disse que a culpa é da educação. Logo após o vídeo ser processado, veja novamente e escutará ela falando isso.
<tiagoscd> eu trabalhei três anos como professor da educação básica, e posso dizer que acompanhei a triste realidade
<geowany__> tiagoscd: mas por cima da escola está o Estado
<tiagoscd> com vários professores desatualizados
<tiagoscd> currículo com temas também desatualizados
<tiagoscd> geowany__: eu sei disso, tem todo um conjunto envolvido
<tiagoscd> mas a culpa não é totalmente do Estado
<tiagoscd> ele deveria fornecer capacitações para os profissionais, atualizar o currículo, sim
<geowany__> tiagoscd: pra ser sincero, se for pra culpar alguém, que seja o "sistema por completo"
<adrianorn> Eu sou professor na educação básica, há uma série de fatores que influenciam o processo de ensino e aprendizagem. Há uma cultura do quanto mais fácil melhor.
<tiagoscd> bom, eu discordo, acho que é cômodo jogar a culpa pra cima de uma instituição como um todo
<geowany__> tiagoscd: não estou falando da instituição (educação), mas de todo o sistema sócio-político-econômico.
<tiagoscd> adrianorn: verdade
<tiagoscd> geowany__: da mesma forma acho cômodo
<geowany__> tiagoscd: da mesma forma que existe o Software Livre tentando libertar a tecnologia da mão de poucos, também existe a Pedagogia Libertadora.
<tiagoscd> olha, se tem alguém que pode fazer a diferença em alguma coisa é você mesmo
<tiagoscd> trabalho no setor público faz anos
<adrianorn> Sofro para conseguir que meus educandos leiam com o mínimo de rigor e disciplina metodológico. Parece que estou pedindo um absurdo, quando na verdade é apenas leitura e busca por argumentos usados nos textos.
<tiagoscd> e posso dizer com autoridade que realmente quem quer fazer a diferença pode fazer, mesmo que de forma precária
<geowany__> adrianorn: daí vem outros fatores, como a própria "tecnologia"
<tiagoscd> adrianorn: exatamente. agora se todo o conjunto escolar se envolve-se em aprimorar isso
<geowany__> aquela tecnologia "do mal" que aliena as pessoas
<tiagoscd> pelo menos uma escola estaria salva de parte do problema
<geowany__> adrianorn: tem muita gente que deixa de fazer uma boa leitura pra ficar no facebook, por exemplo...
<felipealmeida> o ser humano tem uma propensão ao fácil
<tiagoscd> culpa do governo também não capacitar os professores. hoje na maioria das vezes os alunos passam o professor no que se refere a tecnologia
<geowany__> felipealmeida: nem todos...existem alguns que deixam de usar um kile pra usar o latex no emacs kkkkkk
<felipealmeida> hehehehe
<felipealmeida> ainda sim tenho minha dose de propensão ao fácil em outros assuntos
<tiagoscd> e isso não é só em educação básica não, na superior pública é muito comum ter gente desinteressada que só gera custo pro serviço público
<geowany__> tiagoscd: o que me dá pena, é que alguns desses professores são assim sem ao menos ter consciência disso.
<felipealmeida> principalmente naqueles que desconheço. É muito mais fácil deixar de lado do que aprender
<tiagoscd> resumidamente penso o seguinte:
<felipealmeida> até aprender aquilo que se gosta, é uma propensão ao fácil
<geowany__> tiagoscd: no meu curso, por exemplo, tem muita gente lá só enchendo o saco. Tomaram vaga de quem realmente queria estudar.
<tiagoscd> - a estrutura do currículo escolar não favorece o desenvolvimento da lógica;
<geowany__> tiagoscd: os conteúdos são muito abstratos, consequentemente, não geram interesse no aluno
<tiagoscd> - o governo não dá atenção para capacitação dos professores. repare que capacitação não significa um curso de algumas horas que vai dar um certificado que vai servir para progressão funcional;
<felipealmeida> tiagoscd: hehehe. A pessoa cresce acreditando em absurdos. Que valor a pessoa poderia dar a lógica?
<geowany__> tem muito professor que responde aluno com um "um dia você vai saber pra que serve isso"
<adrianorn> A Pedagogia libertadora de Paulo Freire é um caminho para uma educação que liberte os oprimidos das amarras da opressão capitalista. No entanto, a cada dia nós educadores enfrentamos estruturas que negam a liberdade em troca de supostos sistemas de ensino "milagrosos" ou cadernos de ensino do governo (SP) que aliena o educando e os professores.
<tiagoscd> - os professores, sabendo da realidade, não buscam se atualizar por conta para fornecer o melhor de si para o posto
<felipealmeida> É muito mais fácil acreditar na fantasia...
<Geowany> nem todos, tiagoscd
<tiagoscd> sim, nunca se pode generalizar
<Geowany> aham
<tiagoscd> mas essa discussão é muito longa
<adrianorn> Peguemos um exemplo: Os livros didáticos antigos são incrivelmente mais densos que qualquer apostila da atualidade.
<Geowany> adrianorn: até desses livros didáticos eu tenho minhas dúvidas
<tiagoscd> eu já trabalho quase sete anos com educação, sendo 4 com serviço público
<Geowany> tudo que envolve licitações, tem alguma coisa suja por trás
<Geowany> =P
<tiagoscd> e tenho muita coisa pra criticar
<tiagoscd> heheh
<felipealmeida> hehehe, todo mundo tem muita coisa pra criticar sobre qualquer coisa :P
<tiagoscd> felipealmeida: infelizmente nem todos
<tiagoscd> criticar é uma coisa, falar mal é outra ^^
<felipealmeida> bom, não conheço nada que seja minimamente proximo da perfeição, logo existe muita coisa pra criticar :P
<Geowany> tiagoscd: =P
<tiagoscd> com certeza existe :P
<tiagoscd> mas nem todos são capazes de fazê-lo
<felipealmeida> claro, quem se sente comodo com a situação, não criticaria
<felipealmeida> vai que muda né :P
<tiagoscd> hehehe
<adrianorn> Existe uma coleção chamada "Primeiros passos", nasceu na década de 80 para o ensino médio, atualmente ela é usada em várias universidades, vejamos, o camarada que deveria ler autores na íntegra lê manual de secundarista e se acha esperto.
<Geowany> tiagoscd: pois é, teve um camarada que frequenta o canal, que hoje veio reclamar do "abuso" e "risco" de usar o ubuntu após aquela página avaliativa do download do ubuntu que encaminha para uma doação
<Geowany> eu até fiquei assustado porque não tinha visto ainda
<tiagoscd> adrianorn: :)
<tiagoscd> Geowany: pois é, triste realidade
<felipealmeida> nunca vi essa página
<tiagoscd> felipealmeida: www.ubuntu.com
<tiagoscd> clica em Download
<tiagoscd> :P
<felipealmeida> há
<felipealmeida> só baixo por torrent
<felipealmeida> por isso não tinha visto
<Geowany> tiagoscd: agora fica a minha dúvida, será que a canonical está fazendo isso porque não está recebendo o "apoio" ($$$$$) que deveria?
<tiagoscd> não acho que a Canonical está fazendo isso por estar precisando de dinheiro
<adrianorn> Geowany, quem não quer ou não tem condições de doar não doa, é simples. Doarei com prazer. O engraçado é que outros projetos pedem doações (vlc, openshot, libreoffice....), quando o Ubuntu faz igual, lá vem pedradas ou "preocupações".
<tiagoscd> como comentei no papo, tem muita gente (muita mesmo) que já veio me perguntar como poderia fazer para doar para o Ubuntu
<tiagoscd> e como o Adilson oficializou a opinião da Canonical, realmente é possibilitar para o pessoal deseja doar
<tiagoscd> *pessoal que deseja doar
<Geowany> to lendo é isso aqui: http://vinicius.soylocoporti.org.br/analise-do-software-livre-sob-uma-perspectiva-marxista
<tiagoscd> adrianorn: eles jogam pedras por que existe uma empresa comercial envolvida com o projeto
<felipealmeida> Bom, a Canonical é uma empresa. E empresa tem que ter lucro...
<adrianorn> Paguei 150,00 no windows porque veio pré-instalado, não o faria se tivesse opções. Mas no caso do Ubuntu, farei com prazer.
<Geowany> tiagoscd: pois é, depois que vi o link "deixar pra depois", percebi que a canonical poderia ter feito isso justamente pra facilitar a doação a quem deseja fazê-la
<tiagoscd> sim, mas as doações serão revertidas no projeto como um todo
<xGrind> alguem sabe se ja foi a luta do anderson silva?
<Geowany> xGrind: -.-'
<tiagoscd> adrianorn: exatamente, o que é válido é que você pode doar quanto quiser
<tiagoscd> e se quiser
<Geowany> tiagoscd: ontem eu instalei o kubuntu no notebook do meu sogro
<adrianorn> Galera, boa noite!
<Geowany> tiagoscd: como ele foi "inserido" na era digital a pouco tempo, nem existiu reclamações à respeito da "nova interface"
<Geowany> flw adrianorn
<tiagoscd> adrianorn: valeu, noite :)
<tiagoscd> Geowany: show =)
<tiagoscd> pra quem também não entendeu a piada do aquário: http://desciclopedia.ws/wiki/L%C3%B3gica
<tiagoscd> fui trollado ao vivo :P
<Geowany> tiagoscd: à respeito de doações, fico imaginando que elas aconteçam em países com economia mais estável
<tiagoscd> Geowany: mas acho errado isso acontecer assim
<tiagoscd> aqui no Brasil é triste
<tiagoscd> por exemplo, fizemos a vaquinha para arrecadar a grana para Marta ir a Latinoware
<tiagoscd> muitos doaram, beleza, somos muito gratos
<tiagoscd> mas se somar nem 5% do nosso público fez doação
<tiagoscd> nem atingimos o valor que precisaríamos
<Geowany> =/
<tiagoscd> se cada um que acessa o blog tivesse doado R$5,00, em aproximadamente 1/6 de dia teríamos atingido o objetivo
<tiagoscd> mas é isso aí, realidade do país é essa
<Geowany> tiagoscd: era justamente aí que eu queria chegar
<tiagoscd> de qualquer forma, sempre que posso colaboro com projetos
<Geowany> não quero apedrejar a vuelma e sei que não era a intenção dela
<tiagoscd> e se não posso ajudar financeiramente, ajudo como posso
<felipealmeida> bom, doação é assim. Cabe a cada um decidir...
<tiagoscd> traduzindo, documentando, divulgando
<felipealmeida> Não adianta culpar o país, economia, etc.
<Geowany> mas o lance de falar que o problema pra explicar algo pra formar programadores não vem totalmente da educação básica
<tiagoscd> felipealmeida: sim, doação é assim. mas eu acho triste as pessoas pensarem assim
<felipealmeida> Bom, cada um tem sua realidade e suas prioridades
<Geowany> mas sim de que a maioria desses problemas vem da maioria das pessoas que pensam assim
<tiagoscd> sim, concordo felipealmeida :)
<Geowany> que nada pode mudar
<tiagoscd> Geowany: sim, a culpa de qualquer coisa dificilmente vem de um lugar só
<tiagoscd> certamente a Marta teria muito mais pra falar sobre isso
<felipealmeida> E quem pede doação, está se colocando nessa situação de esperar ajuda alheia. Ela pode ou não vir, e não é culpa da sociedade por sim ou não
<tiagoscd> felipealmeida: sim, naturalmente
<felipealmeida> Claro, quanto mais a pessoa puder enxergar valor naquilo que está sendo feito, mais provável da pessoa dar outra prioridade
<Geowany> tiagoscd: eu e o kazenin revezamos o pagamento do nosso domínio
<felipealmeida> Mas é uma via de duas mãos. Uma pessoa que só lê email, talvez não enxergue o mesmo valor daquela que trabalha na área...
<Geowany> pra compartilhar com a galera algumas coisas que passamos no nosso dia-a-dia com o software livre
<tiagoscd> felipealmeida: eu entendo esse papo de que cada um tem suas prioridades. mas a questão não é nem as prioridades, mas sim o espírito de ajuda e colaboração
<tiagoscd> Geowany: sim
<felipealmeida> Mas por que a pessoa colaboraria? Ela tem que enxergar valor nisso. Se não não faz sentido pra ela
<Geowany> tiagoscd: pois é, mas antes da doação, o problema já vem de habituar-se a USAR o próprio sistema
<felipealmeida> Além do que, existem infinitas coisas para se colaborar. Porque esse?
<tiagoscd> sim, então você está alegando que menos de 5% do nosso público enxerga valor no blog?
<felipealmeida> Bom, o valor era para manter o blog vivo?
<felipealmeida> Ele fecharia sem o dinheiro?
<tiagoscd> felipealmeida: cara, este tipo de comentário é que desmotiva o cara a continuar trabalhando, achando que tudo se resume a merda de um domínio e hospedagem. por isso saindo
<tiagoscd> Geowany: :)
<MarconM> bom di
<MarconM> dia
<Matheus_Carvalho> boa noite MarconM
<MarconM> Matheus_Carvalho, \o
<MarconM> cara to sem sono
<MarconM> acho q vou ver um anime
<Matheus_Carvalho> dormi ainda não =D
<MarconM> Matheus_Carvalho, jamais ... dormir é para os fracos
<MarconM> quero terminar de configurar meu ubuntu
<MarconM> =)
<tiagoscd> sleep is for the weak
<tiagoscd> :P
 * MarconM agree
<Matheus_Carvalho> kkkkkkkkkk
<Geowany> tiagoscd: aaee
<tiagoscd> o/
<MarconM> Matheus_Carvalho, tu curte eletronica ?
<Matheus_Carvalho> musica?!
<tiagoscd> uheauehau
<Matheus_Carvalho> kkkk
<MarconM> Matheus_Carvalho, DIY eletronic
<MarconM> =)
<MarconM> do it yourself
<MarconM> auehaueha
<Matheus_Carvalho> Creedance - I Put a Spell On You escuta uma musica descente ai
<MarconM> tiagoscd, ja to fazendo o tutoria
<MarconM> =)
<MarconM> Qcad =D
<tiagoscd> \o/
<Matheus_Carvalho> e eu estou desenvolvendo um algoritmo para criar coragem e ir dormir
<tiagoscd> e eu estou pensando em alguma coisa pra comer.. sem fome, mas preciso comer algo
<Matheus_Carvalho> não tem mais lasanha?
<tiagoscd> tem não
<tiagoscd> e olha que só comi um pedacinho, hehe
<Matheus_Carvalho> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<tiagoscd> humm, adoro salame tipo italiano
<tiagoscd> comer uns pedacinhos aqui :P
<MarconM> tiagoscd, qual plugin tu usar para ver video
<MarconM> vlc
<MarconM> tipo mkv
<MarconM> rmvb
<Geowany> rapaz
<Geowany> eu queria era arrumar esse plugin pra assistir video do youtube no vlc
<Geowany> mas dá uma preguiça desgraçada
<tiagoscd> MarconM: eu só instalo o VLC e uso, não instalo nenhum plug-in adicional
<tiagoscd> heheh
<tiagoscd> tudo que assisto roda de boa pelo menos
<Matheus_Carvalho> Geowany: como assim? teu youtube não ta funcionando?
<Matheus_Carvalho> eu tbm estou só com o VLC e esta rodando tudo
<MarconM> blz
<tiagoscd> um som que combina com a madrugada: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ckAAdZaqQIw
<MarconM> tiagoscd, opa
<Matheus_Carvalho> To escutando System of a down pra acorda
<MarconM> assistindo anime ja
<MarconM> =)
<tiagoscd> pra quem usa o Grooveshark
<tiagoscd> descobri esta semana que ele integra com o last.fm
<tiagoscd> muito massa isso
<tiagoscd> ^^
<tiagoscd> http://last.fm/user/tiagoscd
<MarconM> tiagoscd, esse last.fm é bom
<MarconM> nunca usei
<MarconM> =)
<tiagoscd> MarconM: estou usando para guardar estatísticas das coisas que ouço
<Geowany> http://last.fm/user/geowany
<tiagoscd> comecei a usar ontem
<tiagoscd> apesar de já ter a conta desde 2010
<tiagoscd> heeh
<MarconM> tiagoscd, como q funciona..... sincroniza as musicas do seu pc
<MarconM> ?
<Geowany> MarconM: não, só envia o que vc ta ouvindo
<tiagoscd> MarconM: eu ouço música on-line, pelo Grooveshark
<tiagoscd> aí ele sincroniza os dados na last.fm
<Geowany> tiagoscd: vc ta com 114 execuções
<Matheus_Carvalho> bom...vou me sincronizar com a cama
<Geowany> eu to com 83721
<Matheus_Carvalho> boa noite ai a todos
<tiagoscd>  Geowany, eu vi
<tiagoscd> acabei de adicionar :)
<Matheus_Carvalho> e até daqui a pouco
<tiagoscd> boa noite MarconM
<MarconM> 0.0
<Geowany> o problema é que nem sempre eu tava com internet
<tiagoscd> até breve Matheus_Carvalho o/
<MarconM> mas eu nao vou sair
<MarconM> 0.0
<Matheus_Carvalho> abrass gente
<tiagoscd> foi mals MarconM, citei errado
<tiagoscd> :P
<Geowany> e nem sempre eu tava usando um player que enviasse as estatisticas
 * MarconM nao perdoa
<tiagoscd> ^^
<sistematico> Bom dia.
<sistematico> Alguem me ajuda?
<MarconM> tiagoscd, esse groove é ppa
<MarconM> ?
<MarconM> ou nao instala
<tiagoscd> www.grooveshark.com
<tiagoscd> sistematico: qual sua dúvida? :P
<sistematico> tiagoscd: Puxa, vida.
<MarconM> sistematico, diga =D
<sistematico> tiagoscd: Eu fiz bobagem.
<sistematico> dd if=imagem.img of=drive_errado
<MarconM> 0.0
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhuh
<tiagoscd> well, isso é grave
<MarconM> @_@
<tiagoscd> uheauhea
<MarconM> muito grave
<sistematico> Porque assim.
<MarconM> esse comando destroi o mundo
<MarconM> \o/
<MarconM> Geowany, óóó
<sistematico> Tinha um Pen-Drive, e um disco externo..
<MarconM> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<MarconM> fez no disco 0.0
<sistematico> Era pra ser no Pen-Drive, mas eu descuidei.
<sistematico> Mas eu dei um CTRL+C rapidão.
<MarconM> dd if=/lala.iso of=/dev/sdb1
<tiagoscd> qual o sistema de arquivos da partição que foi pras trevas?
<MarconM> sistematico, infelizmente eu acho q ja era
<MarconM> :s
<MarconM> ja tentou carregar
<MarconM> mount -s
<tiagoscd> sistematico: qual o sistema de arquivos da partição que foi pras trevas?
<sistematico> http://paste.sistematico.org/12
<sistematico> tiagoscd: NTFS
<MarconM> sistematico, ixi
<tiagoscd> e o quê o
<tiagoscd> fdisk -l
<MarconM> esses 4mb
<sistematico> MarconM: Eu nem mexi, nem sei o que virou.
<tiagoscd> retorna?
<sistematico> Tô esperando ele copiar pro drive certo agora.
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhu
<MarconM> sistematico, entao espera ... por que eu acho q foi pro saco seu partição ntfs
<sistematico> MarconM: Fala isso não.
<MarconM> sistematico, infelizmente
<sistematico> Vamos rezar.
<MarconM> -/
<sistematico> 1.5TB num pode.
<MarconM> \o/\o/\o/\o/\o/\o/\o/\o/\o/\o/\o/\o/\o/\o/\o/\o/\o/
<sistematico> O gParted tem um esqueminha de reconstruir a MBR, num tem?
<sistematico> Talvez tenha afetado só começo do disco?
<MarconM> sistematico, ele ja escreveu 5mb
<sistematico> Não sei.
<MarconM> tenso
<sistematico> Tô lascado.
<sistematico> E essa praga num termina logo.
<sistematico> 685703168 bytes (686 MB) copiados, 1566,81 s, 438 kB/s
<sistematico> Agora deu.
<sistematico> qq eu fui fazer...
<sistematico> Tô com vontade de chorar de raiva.
<sistematico> ee lasquera
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhuhuhu
<MarconM> sistematico, ve se monta ele ainda
<sistematico> é
<MarconM> mas o que o tiagoscd disse
<MarconM> faz*
<sistematico> Tentarei.
<Geowany> sistematico: só o test-disk pra salvar teus porns
<sistematico> Montou.
<sistematico> Um disco com 26MB.
<sistematico> Show de bola.
<sistematico> Tô na pedra.
<sistematico> já volto
<tiagoscd> toda vez que começo a ler a Desciclopedia não consigo parar
<tiagoscd> ^^
<Geowany> http://extundelete.sourceforge.net/
<Geowany> tiagoscd: é foda mesmo...
<Geowany> tiagoscd: eu tava ligado no cotovelo de formiga
<Geowany> tem dias que não tenho saco de ver um video de humor pelo youtube
<Geowany> prefiro ficar pirando nas imagens
<tiagoscd> Geowany: legal o software :)
<tiagoscd> pois é
<tiagoscd> ^^
<Geowany> tiagoscd: acho bacana que tem software até pra nos livrar de problemas do windows
<Geowany> aquele ntfsfix já salvou minha vida
<tiagoscd> Geowany: sim, a minha também já
<tiagoscd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=6ilV_hEfKnw
<tiagoscd> uehauehaue
<tiagoscd> fazia tempo que não via esse :P
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Geowany> tiagoscd: a ultima vez que vi a desciclo foi pra ver o artigo do Ikki de Fenix
<Geowany> tiagoscd: rapaz...alguns anos atrás,  quando minha esposa ainda era professora, um aluno mandou pra ela um trabalho copiado de lá
<Geowany> levou 0 e ainda reclamou pra mamãe
<Geowany> a mãe veio com sangue no olho pra tirar satisfações, mas depois que ela viu o conteúdo do trabalho do filho, ela murchou kkkkkkk
<tiagoscd> uehauehauae
<tiagoscd> povo não é fácil
<tiagoscd> :P
<Geowany> sistematico: http://extundelete.sourceforge.net/
<sistematico> Geowany: Puxa cara, obrigado.
<sistematico> Mas meu drive é em NTFS.
<sistematico> Eu uso em máquinas Windows tambem, então o ext fica meio chato.
<Geowany> sistematico: em ntfs eu uso o test-disk mesmo
<Geowany> sistematico: mas pra tentar recuperar a estrutura de diretorios
<Geowany> eu usei um outro
<Geowany> sistematico: Recuva
<tiagoscd> você chegou a digitar o fdisk -l que comentei antes?
<tiagoscd> pra ver se ele já ferrou com a tabela de partições
<sistematico> sim.
<sistematico> Tá como UFS.
<sistematico> uhuh
<tiagoscd> hehehe
<sistematico> <ketas> definitely data is there
<sistematico> Olha o que o cara me falou no #FreeBSD
<sistematico> Tentarei.
<xispirito> bom dia vadiagem
<xispirito> lol http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZmizdZJTjHQ
<shadowdf> bom dia meu povo
<FernandoBasso> Bom dia. Alguém sabe de algum canal sobre design que seja focado em gimp/inkscape?
<Matheus_Carvalho> boooommmm diiiiiaaaa gambazada :D
<Matheus_Carvalho> uhuuuuuuu...net lenta....eu te amo...!
<joelwallis> Olá a todos. Instalei o Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS e estou tendo problemas com os ícones de aplicativos. Eles estão instalados (consigo executá-los via CLI, ex: "skype &") mas nenhum ícone aparece no Dash. Alguém já passou por isso?
<joelwallis> recentemente eu rodei um comando recursivo na pasta home alterando o owner e group de todos os arquivos (sudo chown -R joel:joel ~), devido a um software que instalei para desenvolvimento web que criou arquivos de configuração com owner/group do root. isso pode ter causado esse problema?
<FernandoBasso> joelwallis: Tenta deslogar da sessão, e logar pelo console, e remover os diretórios responsáveis pela configuração do gnome/unity. E já tive que fazer rm -R ~/.gnome2/ ~/.gconf/ e outros mais.
<joelwallis> FernandoBasso: obrigado por responder. os diretorios de config do gnome/unity são ~/.gnome2 e ~/.gconf apenas?
<FernandoBasso> Não tenho certeza. Dá um ls --all e vê se tem mais algum que pode ser relativo. Eu uso o openbox e estou no arch, então nem tenho o unity instalado aqui pra poder ver.
<FernandoBasso>  rm -R $HOME/.confi/dconf/ talvez...
<joelwallis> ok FernandoBasso. volto ja e te digo o resultado. vou reiniciar a sessão e deletar via cli
<joelwallis> FernandoBasso: cara, deu certo! removi a .gconf, a .gnome2 e a .config/dconf
<joelwallis> obrigado!
<FernandoBasso> De nada.
<FernandoBasso> :)
<joelwallis> onde que a comunidade ubuntu-br é mais ativa? eu sou ativo na comunidade drupal brasil e acho que talvez poderia colaborar também com a do ubuntu brasil
<FernandoBasso> Vou fazer almoço. Até mais.
<joelwallis> inclusive, um dos projetos em que estou trabalhando é um software de engajamento comunitário
<Matheus_Carvalho> OPA Joel...
<Matheus_Carvalho> seguinte cara... http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/ aqui no blog tem tudo certinho como se tornar parceito, colaborador, isso e aquilo bem explicadinho
<Matheus_Carvalho> tem varios tutoriais e se vc quer se tornar parceiro aqui esta o link do código de conduta... http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/AssinarCodigoDeConduta
<Matheus_Carvalho> mas pergunta pro tiago ai que acabou de entrar
<Matheus_Carvalho> ele pode te explicar melhor
<Matheus_Carvalho> tiagoscd: bom dia tche
<joelwallis> legal hein Matheus_Carvalho. eu to procurando no site mas nao encontrei mta coisa. mas vou ler os posts aqui. o site foi pros favoritos!
<tiagoscd> dia tche :P
<joelwallis> eu tava em santa catarina até um mês atrás. morei em floripa e em blumenau..
<tiagoscd> joelwallis: e foi embora na hora da Oktoberfest? #fail
<tiagoscd> uehauaheau
<Matheus_Carvalho> kkkkkkkkkk
<joelwallis> tiagoscd: #fail total. meu irmao que mora lá ta me zoando direto.. mas fz oq.. o trabalho me chamou :P
<tiagoscd> uehauehaue
<tiagoscd> pois é
<tiagoscd> :P
<joelwallis> e o pior: eu tava morando há quatro quadras da vila germanica velho! ao lado do terminal da proeb
<tiagoscd> hahahah
<Matheus_Carvalho> ainda bem que o tiagoscd vai pagar a passagem de todo mundo que quiser ir pra october...com direito a chop liberado
<tiagoscd> triste vida
<joelwallis> huauahhuahua ow depre.. mas haverão outras oportunidades
<tiagoscd> claro que sim :P
<tiagoscd> http://g1.globo.com/sc
<tiagoscd> tá passando o desfile ao vivo
<tiagoscd> :)
<joelwallis> cara, é admirável a cultura sulense! amei SC!!!
<tiagoscd> ah, eu gosto daqui também
<tiagoscd> :)
<tiagoscd> você tá onde agora joelwallis ?
<joelwallis> to em fortaleza
<tiagoscd> nossa, choque térmico forte :P
<Matheus_Carvalho> fato
<joelwallis> total!
<joelwallis> e o pior: gastei UMA NOTA com roupas de frio, jaquetas e o caralho..
<joelwallis> tao tudo aqui estocado
<tiagoscd> uehauheauehau
<joelwallis> nem calça eu uso aqui!! quente pra caraaaaalho
<tiagoscd> agora tá 13ºC aqui na cidade de São Bento do Sul (onde resido :P)
<joelwallis> aqui faz 40º na sombra
<Matheus_Carvalho> nossa...
<tiagoscd> ueahueuaeeuahue
<Matheus_Carvalho> que inveja joelwallis
<joelwallis> mas aqui o vento é muito, muito forte! entao a sensação termica nao é tao foda
<tiagoscd> tenho inveja não, detesto calor :P
<joelwallis> só que, se vc nao cuidar, ce toma um cancer de pele facil
<joelwallis> huahaauhahuahua
<Matheus_Carvalho> eu gosto de calor...
<Matheus_Carvalho> mas amo muito mais o frio
<tiagoscd> eu já me imagino sofrendo no calor de Foz
<tiagoscd> :P
<joelwallis> eu sou daqui, e toda vez q vou pra praia tomo ensolação. sempre esqueco do protetor e me fodo
<joelwallis> foz?
<Matheus_Carvalho> kkkkkkkk....
<joelwallis> hahahahahahah
<tiagoscd> sim, foz do iguaçu
<tiagoscd> latinoware
<tiagoscd> :)
<Matheus_Carvalho> ahhhh para tiago...queria estar la =|
<joelwallis> mano, calor é fortaleza.. piauí
<tiagoscd> estou ligado que é quente pro nordeste também
<tiagoscd> fui ao Maranhão uma vez
<tiagoscd> quase morri
<tiagoscd> uehauheaueahe
<Matheus_Carvalho> kkkkkkkkkkk
<joelwallis> cara.. piauí é que é tenso! dizem que quem morre e vai pro inferno primeiro faz estagio no piauí.. já pra ir se acostumando com a temperatura
<tiagoscd> uehauaehauehau
<joelwallis> 35º a noite! absurdo
<Matheus_Carvalho> 35 a NOITE?!
<tiagoscd> isso não é vida, tá louco, hehehe
<Matheus_Carvalho> aqui quando da 35º é auge do verão
<tiagoscd> Matheus_Carvalho: você é da onde mesmo? RS?
<joelwallis> aqui no nordeste tropical as estações sao definidas em verão, calor, quintura e mormaço
<Matheus_Carvalho> tiago...tem um colete a prova de balas ai?
<tiagoscd> não costumo precisar usá-lo :P brincadeira, tenho não
<joelwallis> cara, vi aqui q o ubuntu-br é em drupal
<tiagoscd> sim, drupal 6
<joelwallis> massa hein! quem cuida?
<Matheus_Carvalho> vou conhecer meu sogro hoje...vou precisar de um
<Matheus_Carvalho> =|
<tiagoscd> bom, hoje eu tento cuidar quando dá :P
<tiagoscd> Matheus_Carvalho: uehauehaue
<tiagoscd> você mora onde Matheus_Carvalho ?
<Matheus_Carvalho> Soledade - RS
<tiagoscd> só não vai responder que é na sua casa :P
<Matheus_Carvalho> pertinhyo de Passo Fundo
<tiagoscd> ^^
<Matheus_Carvalho> owww quando tu vim pra visitar o Julian...avisa...que ai vamo tudo pra chapecó
<tiagoscd> Matheus_Carvalho: acho que vai demorar, uheauheauhe
<tiagoscd> mas pode deixar que aviso
<tiagoscd> :P
<Matheus_Carvalho> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<tiagoscd> já estou preparando a imagem para colocar no ubuntu-br no lançamento do 12.10 :)
<rcbdesigner> buanss
<rcbdesigner> buenos dias muchachos
<tiagoscd> depois que passar esta correria de lançamento e tals, tentar dar uma atualizada na página
<tiagoscd> buenos aires rcbdesigner o/
<rcbdesigner> descobre que tem um comando do windows q funciona no unity tb tiagoscd  =D
<Matheus_Carvalho> rcbdesigner: buenas che
<rcbdesigner> descobri*
<andretyn> Bom dia, rcbdesigner, e bom dia a todos do canal O/
<Matheus_Carvalho> tem sim rcbdesigner
<rcbdesigner> o/
<tiagoscd> dia :)
<tiagoscd> qual? :P
<Matheus_Carvalho> andretyn:  buenas
<rcbdesigner> super + shift + numeros
<rcbdesigner> tipo... se o firefox é o segundo da barra do dash
<rcbdesigner> super + shift + 2
<joelwallis> legal hein tiagoscd.. se precisar de alguma ajuda eu posso ajudar
<tiagoscd> se não me falha, nem precisa segurar o shift
<tiagoscd> :P
<rcbdesigner> é?.. testar aqui
<rcbdesigner> ah é
<tiagoscd> joelwallis: beleza, depois que passar a uds devo começar a mexer com isso
<tiagoscd> então se me ver aqui depois do dia 03/11 me lembre
<tiagoscd> heheh
<rcbdesigner> eu vi num review do ubuntu 12.04
<rcbdesigner> =/
<joelwallis> ja pensou em atualziar ele pro d7?
<rcbdesigner> estragou o lance rsrs
<tiagoscd> rcbdesigner: segura a tecla super por alguns segundos
<rcbdesigner> é isso mesmo .. ai aparece os numeros
<tiagoscd> joelwallis: o drupal é administrado pela Canonical
<Matheus_Carvalho> bom gente...abrass ai...vou cuidar do almoço
<Matheus_Carvalho> té mais tarde
<tiagoscd> então não tenho como fazer upgrade
<joelwallis> eu estou trabalhando em uma distribuição drupal para comunidades sociais
<joelwallis> hein?
<tiagoscd> até Matheus_Carvalho
<tiagoscd> :)
<joelwallis> o ubuntu-br.org está nos servidores da canonical?
<tiagoscd> sim
<joelwallis> uia. nao sabia
<joelwallis> achei q era iniciativa brazuca msm.. rs
<joelwallis> po, legal tb. n sabia q eles suportavam os sites
<tiagoscd> joelwallis: mas ele é iniciativa brazuca
<tiagoscd> ele só é hospedado no servidor deles
<tiagoscd> sim, tudo que está no domínio ubuntu-br.org (wiki, página, planeta)
<tiagoscd> está no server da canonical
<tiagoscd> inclusive eles que fazem a manutenção do domínio e tals
<tiagoscd> mvuelma: você por aqui :P
<rcbdesigner> agora só falto configurar o linux para acessar via sem-fio a multifuncional epson XD
<tiagoscd> rcbdesigner: o/
<mvuelma> sim, tiagoscd ......
<rcbdesigner> problema que a epson é a que mais empaca com linux parece
<tiagoscd> rcbdesigner: tem impressoras piores :P
<tiagoscd> mvuelma: trabalhando um pouco? :P
<rcbdesigner> com certeza
<mvuelma> eu vou frequentar mais assiduamente agora, tiagoscd
<tiagoscd> coisa boa ^^
<mvuelma> dando uma olhada no movimento, vou dar uma saída agora mas à tarde estou de volta, terminar o material da LAtinoware
<tiagoscd> ah beleza :) eu tenho que começar o meu =x
<mvuelma> ui
<tiagoscd> eu deixei para perto do lançamento, hehehe
<tiagoscd> mvuelma: compartilhei contigo aquela pasta com os materiais?
<rcbdesigner> povo vai ficar doido qd esse game for lançado pro linux http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=mQGO46QGlbk
<tiagoscd> vai sim :)
<_fjunior_> tiagoscd: onde vc trabalha o uso do linux e total ou vc tbm "sofre" com a persistencia das pessoas em usar o Rwindows??
<tiagoscd> _fjunior_: eu trabalho no setor público
<tiagoscd> ainda o Windows prevalece lá
<tiagoscd> mas estou organizando algumas capacitações para migrar o pessoal para Ubuntu
<tiagoscd> mas tem gente que usa Ubuntu por lá também, mas infelizmente ainda é uma minoria
<_fjunior_> tiagoscd: aki tbm trabalho na area de redes, e presto serviços para uma colegio particular mais mesmo com as facilidades de se usar o ubuntu o pessoal reluta em não querer usar o ubuntu, somente uso nos servidores e isso pq lutei muito pra conseguir
<tiagoscd> _fjunior_: acho que o primeiro passo para uma migração é oferecer capacitações
<tiagoscd> afinal ninguém vai querer mudar para algo que não conhece
<tiagoscd> infelizmente a maioria é assim
<_fjunior_> entao é isso mesmo, eu fico por conta entende para ajuda-los e muitos ate sabem usar, só q o grande problema e a preguiça de algumas pessoas em aprender coisas novas sabe
<tiagoscd> mas infelizmente isso sempre vai ter nos ambientes profissionais
<tiagoscd> o que recomendo é a migração para o pessoal que está interessado no momento
<tiagoscd> posteriormente os outros vão se interessando
<_fjunior_> aki no meu estado ja é muito dificil encontrar escolas q capacitem os usuarios para usar o linux e quando encontra são valores q não são nenhum pouco acessiveis
<_fjunior_> acho q isso tbm influencia muito
<tiagoscd> _fjunior_: aqui em SC as escolas estaduais tem laboratório com Linux
<tiagoscd> por isso sempre digo, aqui vai acontecer uma coisa muito legal
<_fjunior_> aki na minha cidade não, cerca de 95% usam o windows como sistema operacional
<tiagoscd> as crianças vão sair da escolas aptas a usar o Linux (por causa da escola) e o Windows (em casa na maioria das vezes)
<tiagoscd> o que vai dar a elas um maior poder de decisão sobre o que realmente quer
<_fjunior_> nessa escola q eu trabalho estou oferecendo e mostrando aos diretores as vantagens e facilidades do sistema entende
<_fjunior_> e assim pelo q vejo estou conseguindo
<_fjunior_> ja consegui trocar os servidores e teve melhoras e agora estou tentando implantar o uso nos Desktops tbm
<tiagoscd> obrigado pelo seu esforço
<tiagoscd> a comunidade precisa disso :)
<_fjunior_> cara pra mim isso e gostar mesmo sabe
<_fjunior_> como trabalho por minha conta, tenho minha loja aki, tenho q trabalhar com todos os sistemas, mais sempre focando e trazendo as soluçoes para as empresas atraves do uso do software livre
<tiagoscd> muito bom :
<tiagoscd> :)
<rcbdesigner> _fjunior_:  merece um brinde
<rcbdesigner> um brinde ao _fjunior_
<rcbdesigner> o/
<_fjunior_> hahahahaha
<rcbdesigner> rsrsrs
<_fjunior_> mais acho q com esforço agente vai chega lá sim
<_fjunior_> :D
<rcbdesigner> tomare
<rcbdesigner> encontrei meu irmão nestante.. le  já tentou implementar pelo menos alguns programas livres.. mas o pessoal já tinha mais de 40 em sua maioria...
<rcbdesigner> não se adptaram por comodismo msm
<rcbdesigner> são 200 computadores no andar +/-
<rcbdesigner> 40 anos*
<_fjunior_> e bem assim mesmo
<tiagoscd> pois é, triste vida
<tiagoscd> hehe
<rcbdesigner> rsrsrs... eu não vou mentir q ainda uso windows no meu quarto por causa de programas gráficos e tal.. além de jogos (que parei esse mÊs para dar uma olhada no linux)
<rcbdesigner> mas instalei em dual-boot aqui no quarto do meu pai
<_fjunior_> aki nessa escola onde trabalho, são cerca de 50 Pc's e somente os servidores com o ubuntu
<rcbdesigner> fazendo os testes.. tirando dúvidas.. enchendo o saco do tiagoscd  rs
<_fjunior_> eles tem um gasto muito alto com formatações e tals
<felipealmeida> _fjunior_: Boa economia usando Linux
<rcbdesigner> é como disse outro dia para alguém q tb trabalhava num colégio...
<rcbdesigner> primeira lição de informática.. instalando linux rsrs
<felipealmeida> rcbdesigner: Há, taí uma boa idéia
<_fjunior_> isso e uma das armas q uso pra argumentar com eles, a economia q eles podem fazer com o software livre
<felipealmeida> é bom até pra pessoa perder o medo de usar o computador, se você já sabe instalar, o que mais pode dar errado?
<rcbdesigner> segunda lição para os cabeças duras.. existe opção de dual-boot .. assim não perdem seus jogos rs
<rcbdesigner> felipealmeida:  muita coisa... mas já é um grande passo para a humanidade
<rcbdesigner> XD
<felipealmeida> hahaha, mas se fizer besteira. É só apagar tudo e instalar de novo
<rcbdesigner> kkkkkkkkkk
<felipealmeida> Se eu fosse contar quantas vezes reinstalei o SO!
<rcbdesigner> mesma coisa com windows se pensar assim XD
<rcbdesigner> mas no caso vc reinstalar sem perder os arquivos né?
<felipealmeida> É +/-, a maioria não reinstala o windows
<felipealmeida> pede pro tecnico fazer
<_fjunior_> acho q assim, hj em dia e td mais facil sabe a internet ta ai e vira e meche quando se tem uma dificuldade vc encontra nos foruns por ai
<rcbdesigner> verdade
<felipealmeida> E o tecnico é caro, e ainda te rouba muitas vezes
<rcbdesigner> eu mesmo to me batendo aqui para achar uma solução para imprimir via wireless
<felipealmeida> sua impressora tem wireless?
<_fjunior_> ue cara consegui fazer isso uma vez aki, mais não me lembro bem mais qual sua impressora
<_fjunior_> vamos ver o q nos podemos fazer
<_fjunior_> hahaha
<rcbdesigner> opaa.. to achando o caminho http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/Impressoras/EPSON-TX420W
<rcbdesigner> a minha é uma TX430w
<rcbdesigner> essa ai é para 420w
<_fjunior_> a sim
<_fjunior_> o q vc ja tentou fazer ai
<felipealmeida> jato de tinta?
<felipealmeida> deus tenha piedade de vc
<felipealmeida> ou o diabo, certeza impressoras jato de tintas foram invenções do diabo
<_fjunior_> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<rcbdesigner> tipo.. o ubuntu instala via usb.. o caso é instalar para reconhecer sem-fio
<rcbdesigner> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<rcbdesigner> meu pai ta aqui com duas  HP 840C
<felipealmeida> rcbdesigner: ela usa IPP?
<rcbdesigner> sei não
<rcbdesigner> IPP seria o q ?
<felipealmeida> Internet Printing Protocol
<rcbdesigner> só pesquisando
<rcbdesigner> mas vc fala sobre imprimir via sem fio?
<felipealmeida> isso
<felipealmeida> USB não é IPP AFAIK
<rcbdesigner> imprime.. configurrei no windows
<rcbdesigner> configurei*
<_fjunior_> entao ela ja esta com um IP na rede local e conectada na sua wi-fi?
<rcbdesigner> isso
<felipealmeida> como vc tentou achar a impressora no linux?
<rcbdesigner> vou ver se ela reconhece agora
<felipealmeida> ah sim, eu tenho uma samsung na rede. Achei um repositório ubuntu com os drivers
<rcbdesigner> posso entrar com um endereço é isso?
<felipealmeida> deveria, eu usei a ferramenta da própria samsung
<_fjunior_> vai la em impressão e depois adicionar
<rcbdesigner> como configuro para buscar?
<felipealmeida> não sei usar a padrão
<_fjunior_> ai vc colaca pra procurar impressora de rede
<felipealmeida> só precisa ter instalado todos os drivers antes
<_fjunior_> se ela estiver conectada ela deve aparecer por lá
<rcbdesigner> hum
<_fjunior_> tenta fazer assim e ve no q dá
<rcbdesigner> nem precisei instalar ela aparece aqui em adicionar > rede
<felipealmeida> deveriam unificar esses negócios todos num protocolo e driver único..
<felipealmeida> imagina que beleza chegar na casa de alguém e poder imprimir na impressora dela
<rcbdesigner> em conexão aparecem 3 opções
<_fjunior_> entao vc conseguiu conectar nela?
<rcbdesigner> impressora de rede AppSocket.....
<rcbdesigner> impressora de rede LPD via DNS-SD
<_fjunior_> localizar impressora de rede
<felipealmeida> LPD parece promissor
<rcbdesigner> fila LPD/LPR "PASSTHRU"
<_fjunior_> ai tenta no localizar ai
<rcbdesigner> ela aparece em "impressora de rede"
<_fjunior_> ta ai vc tenta conectar nela ai
<felipealmeida> se vc conseguir imprimir sem instalar driver eu vou ficar de queixo caido pro ubuntu kkk
<_fjunior_> e ai?
<rcbdesigner> pera.. xo mostrar o q to dizendo para vcs
<_fjunior_> ok
<felipealmeida> eu sei o que é, ele te deu as opções para se comunicar com a impressora
<felipealmeida> eu testaria uma por uma
<rcbdesigner> ah ta
<rcbdesigner> fazer isso então
<rcbdesigner> pegar papel
<_fjunior_> isso mesmo
<felipealmeida> mas acho dificil vc conseguir
<felipealmeida> sem instalar driver nenhum
<felipealmeida> pois o lpr pode acabar enviando PS que a impressora não compreende
<rcbdesigner> botei avançar foi procurar drivers
<felipealmeida> Hehehe, essa é a parte que vc vai ter que instalar manualmente provavelmente
<rcbdesigner> mas tipo.. das 3 opções quais recomendam?
<_fjunior_> consegui com a 1102 assim: http://tgloureiro.blogspot.com.br/2011/02/como-instalar-impressora-sem-fio-hp.html
<felipealmeida> pra mim aparece IPP ao invés de AppSocket
<felipealmeida> daí eu uso IPP
<_fjunior_> da uma olhada ai e ve se pode te ajudar mais ou menos
<felipealmeida> LPR/LPD é bem standard, mas não sei se pode perder alguma feature interessante da impressora. Com LPR/LPD é capaz de conseguires até usar o celular para imprimir
<rcbdesigner> tirar o print das opções e upoar no imageshack
<rcbdesigner> http://imageshack.us/a/img217/4239/epsontx430w.png
<rcbdesigner> upar com tamanho maior
<felipealmeida> wow
<felipealmeida> ele achou o driver? testa esse aí que ele recomenda
<_fjunior_> bom ativa o driver e ve o q acontece ai
<_fjunior_> acho q vai dar certo
<rcbdesigner> http://imageshack.us/a/img42/4239/epsontx430w.png
<rcbdesigner> ta baixando
<_fjunior_> rcbdesigner: pelo q parece vai dar certo.. :D
<Matheus_Carvalho> boa tarde a todos...
<rcbdesigner> cruzem os olhos.. digo.. os dedos
<_fjunior_> kkkkkk
<_fjunior_> tamo na torcida.. kkkk
<felipealmeida> lol
<rcbdesigner> Matheus_Carvalho:  chegou na hora de testemunhar um milagre
<_fjunior_> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Matheus_Carvalho> qual?!
<Matheus_Carvalho> kkkkkkkkk
<rcbdesigner> invadindo site da CIA
<Matheus_Carvalho> uiiiiiiiiiiii....kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<rcbdesigner> eitaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<rcbdesigner> corre cambada
<Matheus_Carvalho> uhauhauhauhauhauhauhahuahuauha
<_fjunior_> kkkkkkkkk
<rcbdesigner> destruam seus HDs
<_fjunior_> e ai como ta indo?
<rcbdesigner> rm rf...........
<rcbdesigner> testar agora
<rcbdesigner> acho q consigo destravar os sistemas de armas
<_fjunior_> ela apareceu la nas impressoras?
<rcbdesigner> rsrs
<rcbdesigner> xo ver
<rcbdesigner> mandei imprimir página de teste
<rcbdesigner> =/
<rcbdesigner> até q reconheceu.. mandei imprimir
<rcbdesigner> puxou monte de página só imprimiu uma linha
<felipealmeida> lol
<_fjunior_> pelo menos reconheceu ja e um avanço
<felipealmeida> quase hahaha
<rcbdesigner> rsrsrs
<felipealmeida> deve ser o problema do PS
<_fjunior_> vamos agora tenta resolver isso ai
<rcbdesigner> remover
<rcbdesigner> deixar ativado.. testar de outra forma
<_fjunior_> bom imprime uma outra coisa ai e ve no q dá ué
<Matheus_Carvalho> gente...se eu não voltar...meu desktop e meu notebook eu vou doar para a counidade do ubuntu sc
<Matheus_Carvalho> minha conta no banco do brasil com saldo negativo vai para o tiagoscd...
<Matheus_Carvalho> Minhas revistas da Marvel do homem aranha e do hulk vão para a ursinha...
<Matheus_Carvalho> e meus posters do chuck berry, ac dc e nirvana vão pro emo do Julian
<Matheus_Carvalho> Parti AGORA para a casa do meu sogro para conhecer ele
<Matheus_Carvalho> foi bom conhecer vcs...
<Matheus_Carvalho> abrass gente...
<Matheus_Carvalho> fuiii
<_fjunior_> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<_fjunior_> e ai rcbdesigner??
<rcbdesigner> hahahahaha
<rcbdesigner> pera desliguei pq não tava conseguindo cancelar
<felipealmeida> lol
<felipealmeida> só falta descobrir que o sogro é militar
<rcbdesigner> ele ta pior q eu
<_fjunior_> puts ai é tenso
<_fjunior_> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<rcbdesigner> a mina que tosaindo ta me escondendo de todo mundo.. até da empregada kkkkkkkkk
<felipealmeida> eu que me dei bem, meu sogro mora em porto seguro
<rcbdesigner> ontem ela esperou a tia viajar para eu poder ir dormir na casa dela kkkkkk
<felipealmeida> hahahaha
<felipealmeida> eu moro com a minha mulher há 2 anos e ainda não conheci meu sogro
<rcbdesigner> felipealmeida:  namorei dois anos e meio com minha ex.... desejava não ter conhecido o figura
<felipealmeida> lol
<rcbdesigner> vou ver aqui como resolveram o da impressora TX420W
<rcbdesigner> ubuntu apresentou erro interno =/
<felipealmeida> é, melhor ir de howto mesmo
<rcbdesigner> nem sei o q é
<rcbdesigner> xo reiniciar aqui... já volto
<rcbdesigner> voltei
<_fjunior_> pelo q vi aki no suporte, a Epson só tem suporte para Rwin 7 e Mac OS
<rcbdesigner> rapaz... parece q a solução ta aqui http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/Impressoras/EPSON-TX420W
<rcbdesigner> leia ai... a questão é achar o seguinte para TX430W
<rcbdesigner> http://linux.avasys.jp/drivers/lsb/epson-inkjet/stable/debian/dists/lsb3.2/main/binary-i386/epson-inkjet-printer-nx420_1.0.0-1lsb3.2_i386.deb
<_fjunior_> eeeeee
<_fjunior_> pode ser uma boa
<_fjunior_> tenta seguir esse tuto ai e ve o q dá
<_fjunior_> a sua é 430 ???
<rcbdesigner> TX430W
<_fjunior_> pq não tem os drivers para linux no site do suporte
<rcbdesigner> tem lá
<rcbdesigner> mas não sei se habilita para wi-fi
<rcbdesigner> eu cheguei a fazer ela funcionar via usb
<felipealmeida> eu faria o passo-a-passo da 420
<felipealmeida> as vezes elas são bem parecidas
<rcbdesigner> agora não sei se instalar via USB e depois tentar puxar via sem fio vai funcionar
<_fjunior_> cara o negocio e q na HP vc so procura a impressora e conecta nela e vai de boa
<rcbdesigner> é.. o cara mostrou lá
<felipealmeida> pois é, a HP está bem mais avançada nos drivers pra linux pelo visto
<_fjunior_> e mesmo
<_fjunior_> tenta instalar usb e depois puxar via wi-fi
<rcbdesigner> vou tentar o metodo da 420 primeiro
<rsser> mudar resolucao de placa de video na VM: ubuntu 12.04
<rsser> não dá certo mudar a resolucao
<rsser> já tentei algumas coisas aqui
<rsser> eu não consigo parar o lightdm pra instalar a placa de video
<rsser> toda vez que dou um lightdm stop
<rsser> ele me abre o desktop
<_fjunior_> tem uns drivers aki
<_fjunior_> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Impressoras-Epson-Instalacao-de-drivers-no-Debian-Squeeze
<rsser> drivers de impressora?
<rsser> eu preciso de driver de video
<rsser> se for caso de instala-los
<_fjunior_> e para o rcbdesigner
<rsser> ah tah
<_fjunior_> foi mal nao direcionei
<rsser> ok
<_fjunior_> rsser: ve se isso pode te ajudar cara.. http://www.informaticanaweb.com/instalar-vmware-tools-ubuntu/
<rcbdesigner> fazer via USB
<rsser> ok, _fjunior_
<rsser> _fjunior_, não eh isso que procuro
<rsser> a VM está no windows rodando o ubuntu
<rsser> mas resol soh fuciona em 800x600
<rsser> eu quero  1024 x 768
<_fjunior_> a sim
<rcbdesigner> fiz imprimir com usb
<rcbdesigner> botei driver da 420W
<rsser> o lightdm agora é serviço?
<rsser> eita
<rsser> por isso que não conseguia para-lo
<_fjunior_> bom rsser andei lendo por ai e achei isso: http://pipeless.blogspot.com.br/2009/02/configurando-resolucao-do-ubuntu-no.html
<_fjunior_> pelo q vi entendi vc quer aumentar de 800x600 para 1024x768 na VM
<_fjunior_> ve se te ajuda
<_fjunior_> e ai rcbdesigner como ta indo ai a impressora?
<rcbdesigner> consegui
<rcbdesigner> mas só com página teste
<_fjunior_> e os outros documentos não deu?
<rcbdesigner> instalei via USb primeiro.. fiz aquele procedimento do (recomendado)
<rcbdesigner> ai imrpimiu
<rcbdesigner> depois fui em adicionar impressora rede
<rcbdesigner> agora ao invés da primeira opção em conexões.. coloquei a segunda
<rcbdesigner> vou ver se agora o libreoffice reconhece
<rcbdesigner> pq retirei o outro para não dar conflito
<_fjunior_> entendi
<rcbdesigner> consegui =D
<_fjunior_> :D
<_fjunior_> bom demais
<rcbdesigner> acho q agora convenço meu pai de instalar linux nele odo
<rcbdesigner> se bem que ele vai querer o Autocad
<rcbdesigner> se rodar leitura do autocad pelo menos acho que ele deixa
<rcbdesigner> _fjunior_:  passa o link da imagem q enviei pra vcs
<_fjunior_> acho q tem o Qcad
<rcbdesigner> to usando webchat.. tive de reiniciar.. esqueci de salvar o link.. se bem q deve ter salvo no imageshack.. xo olhar
<_fjunior_> http://imageshack.us/a/img42/4239/epsontx430w.png
<_fjunior_> e ai rsser o segundo link te ajudou?
<rcbdesigner> vlw
<_fjunior_> de boa
<olnei> boa tarde....alguém poderia me ajudar aqui, com uma placa de rede que nao quer funcionar no Ubuntu?
<rcbdesigner> ve se ficou bom o tutorial
<rcbdesigner> Impressora > adicionar > Impressora de rede (deixar impressora ligada já configurada com senha do wi-fi sem estar com cabo USB) > EPSON-Epson-Stylus-TX430 > ao lado em conexões escolha “impressora de rede LPD via DNS-SD” > irá procurar o driver (selecione o recomendado) coloque ativar e avançar... depois de instalada peça para imprimir um teste
<_fjunior_> rcbdesigner, isso fico bom cara...
<_fjunior_> olnei, sua placa é onboard?
<rcbdesigner> queria saber como postar na comunidade ubuntu.. ou se alguém poderia.. tirava até novo print
<olnei> _fjunior, off bord...pn rl-8139 a onboard da placa mae queimou...
<rsser> _fjunior_, eu posso instalar o driver de video na VM sem dar pau em todo o sistema?
<olnei> ela é reconhecida porém nao consigo conectar
<_fjunior_> rcbdesigner, tem varios blogs ai q vc pode pedir para os donos postarem pra vc
<_fjunior_> olnei, vc ta usando o 12.04?
<rsser> _fjunior_, um pouco
<rsser> toh tentando fazer uma instalação pra otimizar mais o video
<olnei> 12.10
<_fjunior_> rsser, vc editou akele arquivo la q fala no tuto?
<rsser> eu usei aquele que vc mandou que fala de adicionar as paradas na VM pelo CD de instalaçãod o vbox
<rsser> usei esse daqui ==>  http://pipeless.blogspot.com.br/2009/02/configurando-resolucao-do-ubuntu-no.html
<_fjunior_> e o q deu?
<rsser> deu uma resol de 1024 * 600 e poucos
<rsser> o 3D não parece estar ativo
<_fjunior_> rsser, nunka consegui instalar o driver de video original na VM sempre usei akele padrao mesmo, o ruim e q o 3D não funfa com ele
<rsser> o glxgears tah funcionando
<rsser> então vou deixar pra lah
<_fjunior_> olnei, o q aparece la nas conexoes de rede
<_fjunior_> rsser, mais não ficou na resolução boa para vc?
<Sorentto> opppppppppaaaa sabadão... Boa tarde a todos
<Sorentto> :D
<olnei> _fjunior , dispositivo nao gerenciavel
<_fjunior_> rsser, vamo procura reslover isso ai ue
<rcbdesigner> solzão abriu
<mimika> Reciclagem preciosa - Um relatório da organização ambientalista Greenpeace afirma que no ano passado os argentinos jogaram no lixo o equivalente a 228 kg de ouro, 1,7 mil kg de prata e 81 mil kg de cobre, por falta de reciclagem.
<mimika> LoL
<Sorentto> rcbdesigner mas ainda prefiro a temperatura de ontem... esses dias estava mó quente por aqui
<Sorentto> kkkkkkk
<mimika> impressionante
<rcbdesigner> q cidade?
<Sorentto> Londrina
<mimika> não fala de um lugar específico
<mimika> são argentinos
<rcbdesigner> rsrs a cidade do Sorentto  rs
<rcbdesigner> mals
<Sorentto> hsuhaushsau
<Sorentto> Pode aparecer por aqui... tem churras hoje
<Sorentto> kkkkkkkkkk
<_fjunior_> olnei, tem como entrar nele ai pra configura-lo? como se fosse colocar ip?
<rcbdesigner> tiagoscd:  qual o "melhor" site para colocar um tutorial de instalação de driver para linux ou ubuntu msm..
<rcbdesigner> blog.. etc
<Sorentto> viva o linux?
<Sorentto> :P
<olnei> fjunior, como, nao entendi...
<rcbdesigner> to meio longe Sorentto  rs
<Sorentto> hahahaha
<rcbdesigner> mas dezembro tem passagem mais em conta para o seu Estado
<_fjunior_> olnei, ela aparece ai nas conexoes de rede como a onboard aparecia?
<Sorentto> opa.. :D ai sim...
<rcbdesigner> estive na sua capital em 2009 ou 2010
<rcbdesigner> 2010 msm
<olnei> nao...aparece desabilitada "Rede com fio o dispositivo nao  é gerenciavel"
<Sorentto> Massa... é meio frio masssss é um lugar bom
<rcbdesigner> curitiba para mim é a capital mais estruturada das que já visitei
<rcbdesigner> rsrsrs é vero
<Sorentto> mas mais para o norte o povo é mais comunicativo(vide eu)
<Sorentto> husahushausha
<olnei> no comando lspci ela aparece na lista
<rcbdesigner> mas peguei sol e chuva
<rcbdesigner> hahahahaha
<_fjunior_> olnei, seleciona ela e clica em editar..
<olnei> fjunior, ela nao aparece...nao da para editar
<Sorentto> baum... vou trocar de distro aqui no note, mas to por aqui...
<_fjunior_> olnei, entendi perai q to lendo aki sobre isso.. :D
<olnei> fjunior, no comando lshw  -C  network , ela aparece na primeira opçao network , desc produto fabricante e tudo
<olnei> nome logico : eth0
<_fjunior_> olnei, com o ifconfig o q aparece
<_fjunior_> ?
<olnei> aparece o eth0 sem os endereços inet  e mascara
<_fjunior_> olnei, da um lspci ai e ve se encontra ela
<olnei> no lspci ela aparece na ultima linha
<olnei> isso que nao entendo...ela teria que funcionar, nao?
<_fjunior_> cara q coisa mais estranha hein reconhece, mais não conecta
<_fjunior_> pq eu tenho uma aki tbm
<_fjunior_> e nunk deu isso
<rcbdesigner> acontece
<_fjunior_> rcbdesigner, sabe de alguma coisa ai pra ajuda nessa?
<rcbdesigner> sei não mas posso pesquisar.. qual foi?
<_fjunior_> sobre a placa offboard aki q reconhece mais não conecta
<rcbdesigner> sou noob em terminal.. só sei pesquisar.. copiar e colar
<olnei> editei o network/interface e coloquei auto etho  na linha 1 e iface eth0 inet dhcp na linha 2 e  continua nao dando nada
<_fjunior_> a outra q ta com defeito esta desativada?
<olnei> sim, ela está queimanda na placa mae
<tiagoscd> sei que já devem ter perguntado isso olnei , mas o que retorna no "ifconfig -a"?
<olnei> placa asus m4a785td
<olnei> Tiago, ela retorna o eth0 sem os endereços inet e mascara
<tiagoscd> e essa placa que você conectou, você já testou em algum outro sistema ou computador para ter certeza que ela está ok?
<rcbdesigner> ó como designer gráfico sofre http://sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/182556_476999808998478_553034915_n.jpg
<rcbdesigner> tiagoscd:  consegui botar para minha impressora funcionar sem fio \o/
<tiagoscd> rcbdesigner: lol
<_fjunior_> pq no caso aki a minha retorna com os endereços td certo
<_fjunior_> e não fiz nada pra configurar ela
<olnei> nao testei, eu a comprei hoje...mas ela é reconhecida no comando lshw -C network
<rcbdesigner> pesquisando agora para ver se faz cafézinho rs
<tiagoscd> olnei: assim como a onboard, não? :P
<_fjunior_> tiagoscd, penso eu q ela tinha q aparecer como eth1
<_fjunior_> não?
<tiagoscd> sim, deveria
<tiagoscd> mas assim, se o problema não for o hardware
<tiagoscd> certamente é algum módulo que precisa ser carregado
<_fjunior_> poise, pq o q td indica ai a placa q o sistema ta reconhecendo e a onboard
<olnei> Tiago, agora que falou, me toquei, mas aparece uma "lo" na saida do lshw
<_fjunior_> e a off não ta nem reconhecendo
<_fjunior_> olnei, tenta testar ela em um outro sistema pra ver se não é algum problema com ela
<_fjunior_> se tiver como é claro
<tiagoscd> olnei: lo é o loopback
<tiagoscd> sempre aparece
<rcbdesigner> vou começar a imitar que to montando numa EMA para ver se sou aplaudido assim http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ixsn81SqU6E&feature=player_embedded
<tiagoscd> mas assim, se tiver como você testar em alguma outra máquina
<tiagoscd> ou sistema
<tiagoscd> só pra ter certeza que o  problema não tá no hardware
<rcbdesigner> cagaio
<olnei> tiago e fjunior, vejam : olnei@olnei-desktop:~$ sudo lshw -C network
<olnei>   *-network
<olnei>        descrição: Ethernet interface
<olnei>        produto: RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+
<olnei>        fabricante: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.
<olnei>        physical id: 6
<olnei>        informações do barramento: pci@0000:02:06.0
<olnei>        nome lógico: eth0
<olnei>        versão: 10
<olnei>        serial: 00:e2:80:b4:33:11
<olnei>        tamanho: 100Mbit/s
<tiagoscd> olnei: sempre que for colar algo com mais de três linhas
<olnei>        capacidade: 100Mbit/s
<olnei>        largura: 32 bits
<olnei>        clock: 33MHz
<olnei>        capabilities: pm bus_master cap_list rom ethernet physical tp mii 10bt 10bt-fd 100bt 100bt-fd autonegotiation
<tiagoscd> cola em http://paste.ubuntu.com
<olnei>        configuração: autonegotiation=on broadcast=yes driver=8139too driverversion=0.9.28 duplex=full latency=64 link=yes maxlatency=64 mingnt=32 multicast=yes port=MII speed=100Mbit/s
<tiagoscd> e passa o link
<olnei>        recursos: irq:21 ioport:e400(tamanho=256) memória:febfec00-febfecff memória:febe0000-febeffff
<olnei> ok, me desculpe, nao tenho o hábito de usar o irc...
<tiagoscd> beleza, sem problemas
<_fjunior_> olnei, entao não sei se vc tem como testar ai em outro sistema, mais se tiver como teste e fale aki pra gente se funfou ou não..
<_fjunior_> to pesquisando aki pra poder te ajudar a resolver isso ai
<tiagoscd> olnei: dmesg | grep -i eth
<tiagoscd> se puder digita isso
<tiagoscd> cola a saída no paste ubuntu e passa o link aí
<tiagoscd> :)
<olnei> ok, vou copiar da maq e colar lá....só um instante, estou com o problema no desktop e falo com vc aqui no note...
<tiagoscd> bom, eu vou resolver umas coisas por aqui
<tiagoscd> volto mais tarde
<olnei> tiago, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1277356/
<tiagoscd> :)
<tiagoscd> olnei: então eu deixo as seguintes sugestões:
<tiagoscd> - ligue o pc sem a placa de rede que colocou e dá esse "dmesg | grep -i eth" novamente e guarda a saída;
<tiagoscd> - se tiver outra máquina ou sistema para testar, é uma boa pedida;
<tiagoscd> depois dá os relatos aí no IRC
<tiagoscd> que fica mais fácil pra ajudar sabendo que realmente a placa está ok
<tiagoscd> assim a gente pode ficar perdendo horas e no fim descobrir que a placa tá com problema
<olnei> ok, tiago e fjunior, obrigado pela ajuda
<MarconM> boa tarde
<MarconM> \o
<rcbdesigner> dei uma outra pesquisada olha o que achei _fjunior_  http://www.avasys.jp/lx-bin2/linux_e/spc/DL1.do
<rcbdesigner> boa MarconM
<_fjunior_> rcbdesigner, parece ser uma boa hein
<rcbdesigner> para funcionar o scanner
<rcbdesigner> acho q tinha feito isso antes de reinstalar o SO
<MarconM> rcbdesigner, \o
<MarconM> rcbdesigner, rapaz ... esse Qcad é bom demais
<MarconM> e tem gente q ainda diz q nao tem cad para linux
<rcbdesigner> ele le arquivos Cad então né?
<MarconM> rcbdesigner, sim
<MarconM> dxf
<MarconM> é padrao dele
<rcbdesigner> vc instalou pela central de programas ou por terminal?
<MarconM> rcbdesigner, terminal
<MarconM> agora o Qcad chama librecad
<MarconM> mas se voce der um apt-get install qcad
<MarconM> tambem instala
<rcbdesigner> achei qcad na central
<rcbdesigner> ah não.. é um arquivo para transferir de qcad para librecad
<MarconM> kkkkk
<MarconM> rcbdesigner, instala o librecad
<MarconM> msm coisa
<MarconM> é muito bom
<MarconM> muda algumas coisas ... mas nada q nao aprenda
<MarconM> alguem sabe algum programa para acesso remoto para linux
<MarconM> tipo ssh mas com interface
<MarconM> mremote
<rcbdesigner> tem q criar o tal do repositório ou nem precisa?.. tipo ou só "apt-get install librecad" e pronto?
<ricardo5> Olá , estou rodando o beta 12.10 ... o que é melhor... instalar do zero  quando o definitivo for liberado , ou somente atualizá-lo?
<rcbdesigner> do zero quando lançar
<rcbdesigner> rs
<rcbdesigner> melhor.. daqui 2 meses
<MarconM> rcbdesigner, sudo apt-get install qcad
<rcbdesigner> ou testar em modo virtual e se gostar instala
<MarconM> faz ae
<rcbdesigner> cara se picou
<rcbdesigner> fazer direto librecad
<ricardo5> aguardar 2 meses por causa das atualizações ... ?
<rcbdesigner> pq os dois meses iniciais são de turbulência
<rcbdesigner> onde o pessoal vai falando dos bugs e tal
<ricardo5> okay
<rcbdesigner> mas a depender do seu caso... se não tiver problema.. instala logo dia 18 msm
<rcbdesigner> q é o dia do lançamento
<ricardo5> sim ... estou atento
<MarconM> rcbdesigner, deu certo
<ricardo5> estava no 11.04 e estava td bem ... no 11.10 tb está estavel
<MarconM> ja to fazendo um projeto nele aqui
<rcbdesigner> não tem tradução para pt-br ainda né?
<rcbdesigner> xo verificar no gerenciador de atualizações
<ricardo5> sou user destas versoes em 2 desktops há uns 6 meses, e estou me programando para utilizar o Ubuntu no notebook (dell) futuramente
<MarconM> rcbdesigner, nem precisa ... ninguem usa cad em pt-br nao
<MarconM> tudo em ingles msm
<rcbdesigner> se for colocar definitivo espere 2 meses ou instale e só faça atualizações e uso de programas básicos.. nada de Compiz e programas para modificar aparência
<rcbdesigner> meu pai não sabe inglês rs
<MarconM> 0.0
<MarconM> tenso
<rcbdesigner> mas ele tb não usa autocad
<MarconM> rcbdesigner, cara .............. queria fazer uma impressao pelo inkscape
<MarconM> na grafica
<rcbdesigner> só para abrir arquivos e olhar msm
<MarconM> hunm
<MarconM> rcbdesigner, entao blz
<MarconM> rcbdesigner, mas acho q tem que exportar em dxf
<MarconM> no autocad
<MarconM> para ele
<MarconM> nao sei se ele abre dwg
<rcbdesigner> eu já cheguei a acompanhar a comunidade Inkscape.. mas isso faz uns 4 anos
<rcbdesigner> baixa um arquivo dwg e testa rs
<ricardo5> rcbdesigner, será que 18GB para "/" nesta instalação é um tamanho rasoavél, visto que não vou usar muitos aplicativos ?
<MarconM> nem
<MarconM> preguiça
<rcbdesigner> acho q muito até.. tiagoscd  vc que tava testando o 12.10?
<MarconM> rcbdesigner, algo novo no 12.10
<rcbdesigner> só para vc ter idéia ricardo5  eu to fazendo dual-boot usando o 12.04
<MarconM> bah ... vou procurar um mmorg para ubuntu
<rcbdesigner> pedi só para ficar com 15gb do HD ... o SO em si acho que ocupou uns 3,8gb
<MarconM> ryzom dizem q é bom
<rcbdesigner> MarconM:  tem um
<rcbdesigner> vi hj
<rcbdesigner> ubuntugames
<_fjunior_> MarconM, ja joguei regnum online não sei se vc ja ouviu falar
<rcbdesigner> MarconM:  http://www.ubuntugames.org/mmorpg
<rcbdesigner> wakfu tem um gráfico bom.. pena que é infantil
<rcbdesigner> da um saque no video dele
<ricardo5> rcbdesigner, é que até onde entendo os programas sempre (ou não?) ficam na "/" ... receio no futuro ficar sem espaço ... meu raciocinio procede ou há uma saida para estes casos?
<rcbdesigner> cagaio o scanner tb ta funcionando com aquela instalação
<MarconM> tiagoscd, fiz uma conta no ubuntu one
<rcbdesigner> ricardo5:  isso é verdade
<MarconM> \o/
<rcbdesigner> da uma pesquisada no google pq já vi recomendações de espaço para / e tal
<rcbdesigner> MarconM: ... dropbox rsrs
<ricardo5> andei buscando info sobre isto mas nada encontrei
<MarconM> rcbdesigner, tambem tenho
<rcbdesigner> hum
<MarconM> =)
<rcbdesigner> ricardo5:  vc trabalha com o q?
<rcbdesigner> para saber se são programas que pesam
<rcbdesigner> e de qt é o HD
<rcbdesigner> pq a depender pode ser15gb... 40gb... etc
<ricardo5> rcbdesigner, o uso é domestico ... reservei uma partição de 80gb
<rcbdesigner> MarconM:  particionou sua raíz com qts GB?
<ricardo5> rcbdesigner, onde deixarei 2,0 swap / 18 "/" e 60 home
<rcbdesigner> ah ta
<rcbdesigner> se vc acha que não vai socar os 60gb deixa assim msm
<rcbdesigner> o HD desse pc por exemplo é de 80GB
<rcbdesigner> deixei 15gb para linux e 65GB para windows
<MarconM> 15gb for linux @_@
<rcbdesigner> como só baixei programas.. drivers etc... tem o swap... to com 7Gb livre
<MarconM> OMG /o\
<rcbdesigner> MarconM:  é pra teste man
<ricardo5> rcbdesigner, a ideia é montar o restante dos meus arquivos e espaço da outra partição/so que tenho em NTFS .... já testei o meu dell pelo live'usb' do 11.10
<MarconM> okey
<rcbdesigner> depois quero fazer dual-boot no meu
<rcbdesigner> to com uns 100  Gb no outro pc de coisas que não são minhas...
<rcbdesigner> MarconM:  mas a patição do ricardo5  vc achou boa?
<rcbdesigner>  2,0 swap |      18 "/"     | 60 home
<MarconM> swap pode ser 30mb
<MarconM> eu nunca vi swap passar de 20mb usado
<rcbdesigner> mas se o notebook dele for 2gb ou 1gb
<MarconM> eel soh vai testar msm
<ricardo5> só 30?
<MarconM> rcbdesigner, sim
<MarconM> tem nada a ver isso nao
<MarconM> a inha maquina por exemplo
<MarconM> tem 4gb ddr3
<MarconM> eu coloco 6gb soh
<rcbdesigner> já não é comigo... sou usuário novo de linux
<MarconM> mas nunca vi usar mais do que 100kb
<MarconM> da swap
<MarconM> cara se voce usa por exemplo
<MarconM> hibernar
<MarconM> dae sim
<MarconM> tu tem que ter pelomenos 4gb de swap
<rcbdesigner> eu vi... estranhamente na virtualização.. nem sei pq diabos puxou o swap se não tinha atingodo os 4gb
<MarconM> ou é developer
<rcbdesigner> atingido*
<ricardo5> MarconM, onde posso checar o uso desta mem
<felipealmeida> o kernel pode guardar coisas no swap que não estão sendo usadas, e pode ser importante ter o swap para poder "reservar" mais memória, mesmo que não seja usada
<MarconM> ricardo5, digita top no terminal
<MarconM> ou apt-get install htop
<MarconM> digita htop no terminal
<rcbdesigner> não acho q precisa de 4Gb de swap tb... 2gb basta
<MarconM> 500mb ja ta bom
<MarconM> ele soh vai testar
<MarconM> nao precisa mais do que isso
<rcbdesigner> ele vai instalar pelo que entendi.. definitivo num note
<MarconM> entoa vai deixar apenas 15 para linux
<MarconM> 15gb para linux
<MarconM> tenso
<MarconM> o hd dele é de 80gb soh
<felipealmeida> eu uso 40GB geralmente
<ricardo5> MarconM, estou vendo (top) ele já estava instalado
<rcbdesigner> MarconM:  vc ta atrapalhando tudo.. acho q ta atrapalhando noisso nicks
<MarconM> 0.0
<MarconM> nicks ?
 * MarconM nao vai atrapalhar mais .... 
<rcbdesigner> eu q to usando em dual-boot linux só com 15GB.. realmente para teste
<MarconM> auehauheuhauha
<rcbdesigner> nicks >> rcbdesigner  e ricardo5
<rcbdesigner> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> rcbdesigner, cara ..eu quero um hd de 1tb
<rcbdesigner> vc é miserÊ rs
<MarconM> ta bom
<felipealmeida> eu tenho dois de 1,5tb
<MarconM> quero um de 4tb
<MarconM> \o/
<rcbdesigner> eu to querendo um hd de 1 tera para acabar meus problemas... se bem q só preciso de 500gb rs
<MarconM> felipealmeida, hd muito grande a maquina fica lenta
<MarconM> por que o meu note nao suporta raid
<felipealmeida> aqui nunca ficou lento não
<MarconM> se suportasse raid
<felipealmeida> eu uso um RAID 0
<felipealmeida> dois HDs de 500GB
<MarconM> felipealmeida, claro q nao fica lento
<MarconM> neh
<MarconM> 2 hds de 500 a 7500 rpm
<felipealmeida> sim
<felipealmeida> o meu de 1,5tb é 5200rpm só
<ricardo5> MarconM, pelo top o kib used do swap fica sempre "0" ...
<felipealmeida> mas eu uso só pra dados
<MarconM> uhnm
<rcbdesigner> MarconM:  veja se isso serve http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=librecad
<felipealmeida> pessoal costuma usar como swap o dobro da memória RAM, eu mudei pra metade
<ricardo5> rcbdesigner  e e MarconM vlw!
<MarconM> ok
<felipealmeida> ruim de HD grande é esperar o fstab :P
<felipealmeida> digo, fsck
<rcbdesigner> q seria?
<rcbdesigner> já li sobre mas acho q abstrai rs
<rcbdesigner> ricardo5:  de nada man
<MarconM> entao neh
<MarconM> tiagoscd,
<MarconM> quando o ubuntu center trava
<MarconM> cmo resolve
<MarconM> por que se fechar ele nao para a install
<MarconM> o que travou foi a install
<rcbdesigner> vou almoçar
<rcbdesigner> flw
<shadowdf> e ai meu povo
<shadowdf> como está
<bionic> Alguem  ja testou  12.10  com skype e firefox ?
<shadowdf> ola
<shadowdf> pelo menos eu ainda não
<shadowdf> alguem já mexeu com servidor dhcp depois da atualização do ubuntu server para 12.04
<shadowdf> ?
<lipearu> boa tarde
<shadowdf> boa tarde
<General_Failure> OOooooooooopa
<General_Failure> boa tarte
<rcbdesigner_afk> opa
<General_Failure> IRC via web.... ehhhh... to ficando velho
<rcbdesigner> webchat tb?
<General_Failure> Alguem de PE ?
<rcbdesigner> tinha outro dia..
<rcbdesigner> nem todo mundo le o q ta sendo escrito tb rs
<General_Failure> iiiiiiiiiixi
<rcbdesigner> tipo.. essa lista toda ai do lado é mais pq já deixam predefinidos os canais
<General_Failure> hum..
<Kazenin> irc via web ?
<Kazenin> e irc via web com camera e audio ?
<Kazenin> será que vc tá ficando velho agora ?
<Kazenin> kkkkkk
<lipearu_away> rcbdesigner: iae, boa tarde
<General_Failure> eh f****** mesmo
<General_Failure> na minha epoca de IRC, quem tinha foto pra mandar pros outros era Rei
<rcbdesigner> lipearu_away:  eae man
<General_Failure> pq dai tinha que scannear e talz
<Kazenin> faz tempo isso aí
<Kazenin> aoehsaouehuosa
<rcbdesigner> General_Failure:  o que mais rolava era foto de mulher pelada que baixavam de um site... isso qd não pegavam vírus na tentativa rsrs
<Kazenin> DCC rulez
<rcbdesigner> vendo TVE... os caras cortando árvores na amazônia... ganham 45 reais por metro de madeira sendo que tem que repartir por uma equipe de 8 em média
<rcbdesigner> como é meio cultural passando de pai pra filho... já viram
<General_Failure> rcbdesigner: , verdade
<rcbdesigner> licensed:  ta mal sua conexão
<licensed> rcbdesigner, ta nao, caiu 1x so
<rcbdesigner> =)
<rcbdesigner> alguém confirma se o "Digitalizador simples" já vem na instalação do Ubuntu 12.04 ?
<Kazenin> que eu saiba não vem não
<beeblebrox3> vem sim
<rcbdesigner> vejam se esse tutorial ficou complicado por favor =)
<rcbdesigner> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,100263.0.html
<Kazenin> acho que é pq não uso
<Kazenin> hahahaha
<_fjunior_> rcbdesigner, ficou bom cara
<Kazenin> mais fácil que isso
<Kazenin> só indo lá fazer pro cara
<Kazenin> ahoohosahea
<rcbdesigner> XD
<Cesar_Augusto> j/# sempre-update
<Cesar_Augusto> j/ #sempre-update
<Kazenin> esse canal existe mesmo?
<shadowdf> e ai meu povo
<Kazenin> opa
<xispirito> milagre o canal parado a esa hora ...
<carjao> entao
<carjao> ?
<xispirito> então ... ?
<Rudolf> entao
<xispirito> então é uma palavra estranha
<xGrind> vamos jogar
<xispirito> tem uma soniridade meio tribal
<xispirito> xGrind: mame?
<Rudolf> maomé
<xGrind> xispirito, zsnes mesmo
<xispirito> aha, eu destruo no Rock'nRoll Racing
 * xispirito voltando no tempo
<Rudolf> massa
<Rudolf> eu tava jogando bomberman 4 com o controle do xbox
<Rudolf> heuheiueh
<Rudolf> muito bom
<xispirito> Rudolf: lol
 * xispirito joga um tijolo em shadowdf 
<xispirito> Rudolf: já leu o livro "Algoritmos, teoria e prática, 2ºa edição"?
<Rudolf> xispirito: não sei
<Rudolf> xispirito: li tantos
<xispirito> Rudolf: é que tem umas paradas ali de matar o véio
<Rudolf> xispirito: pro mal ou para o bem?
<xispirito> pro mal claro =D, se matar para resolver
<Rudolf> ah
<Rudolf> exercícios
<xispirito> sim, mais uns np infernais
<Rudolf> exercicios de matematica discreta são piores
<kernel> meu irmao
<kernel> abri o email agora
<kernel> Rudolf,
<kernel> olha a noticia boa
<kernel> Congratulations on passing the LPI exam 101.
<kernel> passei no LPI101
<kernel> :D
<Rudolf> kernel: parabens pequeno padawan
<xispirito> kernel: \o/
<kernel> tava com medo
<kernel> mais ainda bem passei!
<kernel> :D
<kernel> Exams
<kernel> Exam 	Date 	Score 	Grade 	Status 	Details
<kernel> 101 	2012-09-29 00:00:00 	560 	pass 	Accepted 	details
<kernel> :D
<xispirito> ainda é baseado em Debian?
<Rudolf> xispirito: não
<Rudolf> xispirito: mais abrangente
<kernel> debian e redhat
<xispirito> mas teve um tempo que era
<Rudolf> xispirito: sim
<Rudolf> kernel: e agora?
<kernel> Rudolf, fazer a 102
<kernel> quando marcarem
<kernel> é eles que marcam o dia
<kernel> :/
<kernel> foi muito rapido o resultado
<Rudolf> kernel: tu trabalha?
<kernel> que vai pro Canadá se nao me engano
<kernel> Rudolf, no momento tou trabalhando com umas notas fiscais
<xispirito> a internet está ai para isto =D
<kernel> mais meu proposito é tirar a 102
<kernel> e mandar bala
<xispirito> kernel: dai tu chega no chefe das notas fiscais e diz: "loser"
<xispirito> p.0
<Rudolf> kernel: mas trabalha já com servidores?
<shadowdf> e ai xispirito
<shadowdf> agora que vi a tijolada
<shadowdf> isso doi
<shadowdf> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<xispirito> =D
<kernel> Rudolf, ainda nao
<kernel> ja trabalhei 3 vezes em provedor de internet
<kernel> Suporte Tecnico
<shadowdf> estava concentrado aqui na configuração do meu 20 servidor
<shadowdf> hauahuahau
<xispirito> shadowdf: arre égua
<shadowdf> cara já estou a uma semana só montando servidores
<shadowdf> vendo como fica melhor
<xispirito> shadowdf: me aluga um? *-*
<shadowdf> aprendendo as configurações
<shadowdf> isso é em maquina virtual
<xispirito> ah -.-
<shadowdf> eu faço apago e faço de novo
<shadowdf> estudando
<shadowdf> jejeje
<shadowdf> hehehe
<xispirito> eu preciso de um servidor para hospedar uns projetos
<shadowdf> quem dera tive-se dinheiro para montar um data-center
<xispirito> já que todo mundo que participa é de um canto diferente do globo
<shadowdf> falando em servidor eu tenho que renovar o meu dominio
<shadowdf> que tipo de projeto
<xispirito> shadowdf: eletronicos, mecânicos, software e hardware ...
<shadowdf> hum
<shadowdf> massa
<shadowdf> se eu tive-se grana
<shadowdf> eu ia pedir um ip fixo
<shadowdf> aqui para casa
<shadowdf> mas é muito caro
<xispirito> eu ia comprar o carro do mad max e largar esta vida de TTY
<shadowdf> rss\
<xispirito> pena que eu não tenho grana ...
<shadowdf> tenho que trabalhar mais
<shadowdf> acho que vou procurar um serviço de administrador de redes
<xispirito> eu gosto de administrat UM servidor ...
<xispirito> #administrar
<xispirito> uma rede inteira estressa
<shadowdf> não quero trabalhar de suporte
<shadowdf> já trabalhei é muito estressante
<Rudolf> eu to gostando de trabalhar APENAS com "firewalles"
<xispirito> eu vi tanto aquela tela de "mais novo e empolgante" do XP que não aguento mais shadowdf
<shadowdf> ficar lidando com o povo que acha que sabe alguma coisa de rede e pede cada coisa sem noção
<Rudolf> e agora to partindo para pentest
<xispirito> Rudolf: sim, Firewalls são legais de se trabalhar
<shadowdf> eu tenho vontade de trabalhar com firewall e pentest
<shadowdf> mas eu ainda não estou bom o suficiente para entender direito
<shadowdf> eu estou estudando zabbix, dhcp, dns
<xispirito> eu quero ainda montar uma empresa de pentest, com teste físico, de rede ... enfim, teste total de segurança
<Rudolf> shadowdf: prepare-se, tudo é culpa do firewall até que VOCÊ prove o contrário
<Rudolf> xispirito: defina teste físico
<shadowdf> na realidade tudo e culpa do admin de rede
<xispirito> invasão, entrar sem autorização, engenharia social ...
<shadowdf> até que vc prova que a porra do usuario não sabe o que está fazendo
<Rudolf> xispirito: não entendi esse "físico"
<xispirito> Rudolf: eu chego, me passo por funcionário por exemplo e dou meu jeito de entrar, ou pulo o muro e acesso algum sistema ...
<shadowdf> quando eu me formar em redes ano que vem se deus quizer quero fazer pôs de pericia florence
<Rudolf> xispirito: hueheuehiuehiuhe
<shadowdf> ele quer ser o mitnic
<Rudolf> shadowdf: quer ser preso?
<shadowdf> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<xispirito> não, eu quero ser contratado para isto =D
<kernel> shadowdf, o cara que eu fiz o meu curso de lpi tambem que ser florence
<kernel> hehehe
<kernel> é uma profissao boa
<Rudolf> florence natingale
<kernel> ele faz redes tambem
<Rudolf> kernel: como sabe?
<kernel> ele me falou
<Rudolf> ele é?
<kernel> eu faço amizade com todos nessa area Rudolf
<kernel> tenho essa facilidade
<xispirito> 0.0
<shadowdf> eu quero fazer certificação backtrack
<shadowdf> só que é muito foda
<kernel> e tem?
<kernel> vixe o.O
<shadowdf> sim
<xispirito> Rudolf: quanto ao "físico", é sério, tem muita empresa de pentest que inclui na certilha estes testes
<Rudolf> piada
<Rudolf> xispirito: legalmente autorizados
<Rudolf> xispirito: se faz qualquer coisa
<shadowdf> sim
<Rudolf> xispirito: tem que estar em contrato
<xispirito> sim, tudo legal
<Rudolf> se não vc tá fu
<shadowdf> só que os funcionarios não sabem que estão sendo testados nem os diretores sabem quem é
<xispirito> lógico =D
<xispirito> shadowdf: isso isso isso
<shadowdf> para não compremeter o teste
<shadowdf> eu já li uma materia sobre isso
<Rudolf> caraio, quanta gente banida nesse canal
<xispirito> també, é uma pá de sem noção que aportam aqui
<Rudolf> alguns eu conheço
<shadowdf> tipo o de ontem que queria uma c/c
<xispirito> pois é
<Rudolf> shadowdf: queria o que?
<shadowdf> uma conta corrente
<xispirito> eu pedi cinco mil para ele para ver o que aconteçia e ele veio ao meu pvt perguntando se tinha mesmo ... ele não estava brincando eu acho
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> que fria
<Rudolf> e que papo bom para silenciar
<Rudolf> pior que tem gente que entra nessas
<xispirito> tem sim
<Rudolf> acorda com a polícia na porta
<shadowdf> ele é um engenheiro social procurando um otario
<Rudolf> atualizar o kernel aqui
<Rudolf> já volto
<Rudolf> kernel: vira a bundinha que vou apertar o butão
<kernel> kkkkkk
<xispirito> haheuaehuaehu
<kernel> povo pra gostar de me atualizar
<kernel> hiauehiaieuhe
<xispirito> 0.0
 * xispirito diz que no botão dele nem por dcecreto
<shadowdf> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<shadowdf> vou aqui tomar um banho
<xispirito> falo
<Rudolf> kernel: deu certo
<Rudolf> srsrsrrs
<Rudolf> Linux asgard 3.6.2-gentoo-asgard #1 SMP Sat Oct 13 19:20:28 BRT 2012 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU M 460 @ 2.53GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<kernel> haiuehiaiu
<kernel> http://www.f13.com.br/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=64:formacao-linux-para-certificacao-lpi-2&catid=2:cursos
<kernel> esse é o proximo Rudolf que eu vou fazer
<kernel> LPI201-202
<Rudolf> kernel: boa sorte
<kernel> valeu
<kernel> arrumar $$$ pra fazer
<kernel> kkkkk
<xispirito> kernel: que massa, tomara que de certo
<kernel>     Componentes do Kernel
<kernel>     Compilando um Kernel
<kernel>     Aplicar um patch ao Kernel
<kernel>     Configurar, compilar e instalar um kernel personalizados e seus módulos
<kernel>     Controlar/investigar o kernel e seus módulos durante sua execução
<kernel> olha
<kernel> tudo de kernel!
<xispirito> \o/
<Rudolf> kernel: vc é famoso
<kernel> AHIUEhiuaiehaehaIUE
 * xispirito agradeçe os tempos de Slackware, não foi em vão =D
<Rudolf> kernel: cuidado que já tem exploit para vc
<kernel> acho que vou me especializar nisso
<Rudolf> kernel: te colocar um backdoor
<kernel> em kernel
<Rudolf> kernel: waste of time
<kernel> kkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> kernel: por aqui
<kernel> xispirito, eu tambem agradeço
<kernel> usei o 13.37 por 4 meses
<kernel> aprendi muita coisa!
<xispirito> eu usei do nove ao doze
<kernel> era tudo na unha
<xispirito> dai migrei a novos horizontes
<kernel> kkkkkkkk
<xispirito> era daqueles ferrenhos "Linux só Slack"
<xispirito> ahuahueua
<xispirito> mas com o tempo você expande mais os horizontes
<Rudolf> xispirito: ui, abriu a mente é?
<xispirito> Rudolf: sim, por ae
<xispirito> já volto
<Rudolf> já viram o windows 2012
<shadowdf> eu dei uma olhadinha por cima
<shadowdf> mas Não fiquei interessado no 2012
<shadowdf> vou instalar numa maquina virtual aqui em casa quando lançar só para poder ver como é
<shadowdf> sabe como é, quem trabalha com suporte tem que ter conhecimento
<Rudolf> é
<Rudolf> por isso
<Rudolf> piada
<Rudolf> fresco as tampas
<Rudolf> mas vai pegar
<Rudolf> pela possibilidade de cloud integrado
<Rudolf> ao ad
<vitorlobo> kernel, ow
<Rudolf> comer
<nntp> ae alguem de goiania ?
<Kazenin> pelo visto não
<Rudolf> Kazenin: muito longe
<Kazenin> goiânia é longe?
<Kazenin> ouvi dizer que por causa dessa notícia ia saindo é morte aqui esses dias >> http://www.hardware.com.br/noticias/2012-10/canonical-doacoes-ubuntu.html
<nntp> goiania eh longe kk
<Kazenin> imagina se eu falar do Acre
<CaioSouza> boa noirw
<CaioSouza> bao noite
<nntp> ae sim eh mais longe e muito
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> boa noite caio
<nntp> ae voces nao sabe de outros servidores nacionais nao ?
<CaioSouza> ei alguem será que pode me ajuda?
<nntp> depende caio
<CaioSouza> bom vamos la
<CaioSouza> eu comprei um dedicado. so que ele nao tem a interface
<CaioSouza> queria saber se alguem pode me ajuda me falando como que eu instalo a interface
<CaioSouza> to usando o Ubuntu 11.04
<CaioSouza> ele manda usa o winscp e o putty
<CaioSouza> tenho acesso as pasta
<CaioSouza> e ai sera q tem alguem que pode me ajudar?
<Kazenin> não tem interface ?
<Kazenin> explica isso direito
<CaioSouza> sim sim
<CaioSouza> assim eu aluguei o dedicado. tenho acesso a ele pelo winscp e putty
<nntp> pois eh
<nntp> a sim
<nntp> host
<CaioSouza> exato
<CaioSouza> eu preciso da interface
<nntp> c quer fazer o que com isso ?
<nntp> interface pra que ?
<CaioSouza> para usar o linux como se eu estivesse no windows
<nntp> voce vai montar o que nesse teu server caio explica ae pra gente entender
<CaioSouza> servidor para jogo online
<nntp> certo
<CaioSouza> a VPSDEDEDICADO que foi onde eu aluguei o dedicado aviso que nao tem interface
<CaioSouza> quando eu dou o comando do startx so da erro pq nao tem nenhuma interface instalado
<al4nc4ds> http://alancads.wordpress.com/2012/10/13/installing-kernel-v3-6-2-quantal-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<Kazenin> ué
<Kazenin> e precisa interface gŕafica pra configurar servidor ?
<shadowdf> não que eu saiba
<Rudolf> CaioSouza: não se instala X em servidor
<shadowdf> normalmente servidores não tem interface
<nntp> caio acho que ta complicado esse negocio teu ae
<CaioSouza> isso Kazenin
<nntp> ssh manim
<Kazenin> pois é
<nntp> #
<Kazenin> nos meus servers eu não uso interface gráfica não
<nntp> no maximo um webmin
<CaioSouza> eu preciso cara
<Rudolf> CaioSouza: só para saber, procurou no google como instalar?
<edo9k> boa noite
<CaioSouza> pq tenho que roda varios programas do meu serviro
<edo9k> gente, alguém aqui usa o Anki?
<CaioSouza> sim Rudolf
<Rudolf> CaioSouza: jura que não achou cara?
<CaioSouza> ta ligado
<CaioSouza> eu vou roda servidor de lineage 2
<CaioSouza> preciso da interface grafica para roda o wamp e o navicat
<Rudolf> nem imagino do que se trata
<CaioSouza> e tbm liga o servidor
<Rudolf> mas acredito em vc quanto a necessidade
<Rudolf> mas não quanto a não ter achado
<CaioSouza> eu preciso da interface grafica
<CaioSouza> eu tento instalar aqui
<CaioSouza> mais não funciona
<Rudolf> CaioSouza: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerGUI
<Rudolf> CaioSouza: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-tiphow-to-removeinstall-and-reconfigure-xorg-without-reinstalling-ubuntu.html
<CaioSouza> preciso fazer download e instalar direto na host
<Rudolf> CaioSouza: vc tem o /etc/apt/souces.list configurado?
<Rudolf> CaioSouza: em que momento ocorre o erro?
<Rudolf> CaioSouza: qual o erro?
<CaioSouza> o erro ocorre quando do o startx
<Rudolf> CaioSouza: qual erro?
<CaioSouza> essa pasta vou verificar ak
<Rudolf> CaioSouza: nao nao
<Rudolf> CaioSouza: se o startx existe
<Rudolf> CaioSouza: deve estar instalado já
<Rudolf> CaioSouza: me fala o erro que ocorre
<Rudolf> CaioSouza: lembrando que o startx não funciona por putty
<Rudolf> CaioSouza: menos ainda por winscp
<nntp> pois eh isso que eu to pirando
<nntp> kkk
<CaioSouza> eu preciso conf o acesso remoto tbm
<Rudolf> CaioSouza: vc precisa ou exportar o X pelo ssh (hardway) ou abrir uma sessão do vnc (mais fácil)
<nntp> vnc
<CaioSouza> mais nao tem o vnc
<CaioSouza> instalado
<Rudolf> CaioSouza: instale-o
<nntp> isso
<CaioSouza> como se nao tem a interface?
<Rudolf> CaioSouza: apt-get install "pacote do vnc" uai
<nntp> pela linha de comando mesmo tu instala
<CaioSouza> Rudolf No command 'starx' found, did you mean:  Command 'startx' from package 'xinit' (main)  Command 'start' from package 'upstart' (main)  Command 'star' from package 'star' (universe)  Command 'stax' from package 'stax' (universe) starx: command not found
<CaioSouza> essa é a mensagem de erro
<Rudolf> CaioSouza: erro bom hein
<Rudolf> CaioSouza: de volta a estaca zero
<Rudolf> CaioSouza: vc sabe o que quer dizer esse erro?
#ubuntu-br 2012-10-14
<nntp> nao tem x
<nntp> kkk
<Rudolf> nntp: sabidão
<Rudolf> CaioSouza: olha aqueles dois links que te enviei
<Rudolf> CaioSouza: instale o X
<Rudolf> CaioSouza: depois instale o vnc
<Rudolf> CaioSouza: crie uma seção
<nntp> ae sim
<CaioSouza> ta em ingles
<nntp> vizz
<CaioSouza> to traduzindo ak
<kernel> tradutor MODE ON
<kernel> kkkkkk
<nntp> vc nao sabe nada de linux ?
<Rudolf> "no command"
<CaioSouza> sim
<CaioSouza> nao conheço nada de linux
<kernel> CaioSouza, coragem amigo, vai da tudo certo :D
<CaioSouza> vou deleta toda essa pasta aqui
<nntp> muita coragem... vc vai ter que aprender agora ao menos o basicao
<nntp> kk
<nntp> prepara ae pra varar umas noites
<kernel> é nada
<kernel> basta querer que aprende rapidinho
<kernel> :D
<Rudolf> CaioSouza: apagar o que para que?
<Rudolf> CaioSouza: cuidado para não matar o seu servidor
<nntp> caiu
<nntp> deu quit
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> acho que ele desistiu
<Rudolf> nntp: deus o ajude
<Rudolf> kernel: culpa sua
<Rudolf> kernel: vc é certificado e nem ajuda
<Kazenin> o cara apagou foi os diretórios do xchat dele
<Kazenin> kkkkk
<nntp> ele tava usando webchat
<nntp> nem xchat ele sabe usar nao
<Rudolf> hueheiuheiuhe
<Kazenin> era o Scoop
<Kazenin> aohoehsoauea
<nntp> poxa primeira vez que entro aqui ja gostei kkk
<Rudolf> 7thSin
<Rudolf> esse eu usei
<kernel> Rudolf, kkkkkk
<nntp> das antigas kk
<kernel> voce tem mais capacidade que eu!
<xGrind> quem tava usando scoop?
<kernel> kkkkkkkkkk
<nntp> kkkkkkk
<kernel> scoop script é fodz
<Rudolf> nntp: eu ainda tava achando que ele tava subindo o X no putty
<kernel> auiehiaehauhe
<Rudolf> kernel: cebolinha é pior
<kernel> Rudolf, e o patty
<Rudolf> kernel: tinha um do guns'n roses
<kernel> kkkkkkk
<nntp> e tava mesmo
<kernel> patty script
<kernel> script da patricinha
<kernel> AUHEUHAEIAHUie
<Rudolf> kernel: muito bom, principalmente tocando midi do welcome to the jungle quando abria
<Rudolf> kernel: esse nao vi
<nntp> bizarro
<kernel> mais o 1 meirao
<kernel> era o Avalanche
<Rudolf> sim
<kernel> eu gostava do mirc puro mesmo e o t7ds
<nntp> <CaioSouza> eu vou roda servidor de lineage 2
<nntp> <CaioSouza> preciso da interface grafica para roda o wamp e o navicat
<nntp> wamp ?
<nntp> wamp eh pra windows
<Rudolf> nntp: sei de nada
<nntp> kkkkk
<Rudolf> nntp: não é minha praia game server
<nntp> wamp eh webserver windwos
<Rudolf> nntp: mas é fato que alguns installers só funcionem com o X
<Rudolf> nntp: vai saber
<nntp> windwos apache msql php
<tiagoscd> noite
<kernel> buenas tiagoscd
<nntp> boa
<kernel> o/
<rcbdesigner> buenasudo até agora.. 2 horas
<rcbdesigner> buenas*
<kernel> hoje tem Anderson SilvA!
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: e ae tio
<kernel> a peia vai comer!
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: como vai mestre splinter
<Rudolf> kernel: tomara que perca
<kernel> splinter é fodz AUIHeiuaehaIUeUHAE
<tiagoscd> mestre splinter? uehauehauea
<Rudolf> kernel: curintianus fdp
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: did u remember too?
<rcbdesigner> porra de anderson silva.. só assisti uma vez contra o shanel.. sei lá o nome daquele americano
<rcbdesigner> mó pilha
<Rudolf> rcbdesigner: midia
<Rudolf> rcbdesigner: dedo da globo == merda
<rcbdesigner> mídia pura
<tiagoscd> Rudolf: oh yeah :P
<rcbdesigner> eu só fui ver para saber como era
<rcbdesigner> tem um fight de rua q rolava no youtube.. uns caras monstros.. esqueci o nome
<rcbdesigner> tinha um que brocava maioria
<Kazenin> e ai tiagoscd Hille
<Kazenin> deu a sua cooperação lá no site do Ubuntu ?
<Kazenin> 16 doletas ?
<kernel> rcbdesigner, minotauro
<kernel> minotouro
<kernel> kkkkkkk
<tiagoscd> Kazenin: ainda não :P
<tiagoscd> hehehe
<Kazenin> aheohsoauuoehosa
<tiagoscd> esperando cartão chegar aqui
<kernel> Victor Belfor levou um kct do negao
<rcbdesigner> alguém confirma esses links.. o cara postou e vazou http://alancads.wordpress.com/2012/10/13/installing-kernel-v3-6-2-quantal-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<kernel> na ultima vez
<kernel> ta file rcbdesigner
<rcbdesigner> al4nc4ds <--- alguem conhece?
<rcbdesigner> kernel:  não
<rcbdesigner> é um lutador ai do youtube
<tiagoscd> povo tá empolgado por aqui hoje ^^
<rcbdesigner> é luta tipo só divulgada no youtube.. não é de televisão
<tiagoscd> que bom
<tiagoscd> tava precisando encontrar dar uma risadas ^^
<rcbdesigner> é na mão crua
<Rudolf> rcbdesigner: já vi esses videos
<Rudolf> rcbdesigner: uns negão medonho
<kernel> rcbdesigner, eu conheço o alan
<Kazenin> rcbdesigner: sim esse cara manja o al4nc4ds
<Rudolf> rcbdesigner: lutando/brigando em rua, quintal
<Rudolf> rcbdesigner: tipo clube da luta
<rcbdesigner> isso
<Rudolf> rcbdesigner: fodastico
<rcbdesigner> Rudolf:  esse mesmo =D
<Rudolf> rcbdesigner: só para com o cara fala para parar
<Rudolf> rcbdesigner: já vi
<rcbdesigner> bora catar um vídeo para eles verem
<rcbdesigner> eu tenho que procurar pq não lembro o nome do cara
<rcbdesigner> aaah é Kimbo
<tiagoscd> legal que minha palestra de empacotamento voltou pra grade da latinoware e ninguém me avisou lol
<rcbdesigner> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tiHBVBjIitw
<rcbdesigner> aew
<rcbdesigner> essa o cara pediu a rego
<nntp> to vendo aqui kkk deu a primeira o cara bundou
<nntp> tudo na grana
<nntp> caralho a cara dele no final eh de fuder kkk vamo ver outra aqui
<rcbdesigner> nntp:  esse ai foi fraco até.. procure outros
<rcbdesigner> tiagoscd:  mais trabalho pra vc?
<rcbdesigner> ou já tava com material pronto?
<tiagoscd> rcbdesigner: não tem nada pronto :P muito mais trabalho pra mim
<tiagoscd> #fail
<tiagoscd> uheauehaueh
<rcbdesigner> hahahahahaha
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: fail memso
<Kazenin> tiagoscd: e aí? levou a Marta pro Latinoware ?
<Rudolf> mesmo
<rcbdesigner> vc ficou nessa de querer fazer tudo de última hora... até a menina se espantou rs
<tiagoscd> Kazenin: sim, apesar do aperto, a comunidade levou :)
<Kazenin> pode crer
<tiagoscd> :)
<al4nc4ds> alguem usando 3.6.2 no 12.04 ?
<MarconM> al4nc4ds, ta adiantando hein
<MarconM> aeuhaueheuaa
<MarconM> al4nc4ds, até pensei em compilar
<tiagoscd> curti demais o log-in de dois passos do google
<tiagoscd> \o/
<MarconM> @_@
<al4nc4ds> MarconM, opa cara
<al4nc4ds> nao precisa compilar na unha
<al4nc4ds> a canonical manda os debs fechados
<MarconM> al4nc4ds, entao blz
<MarconM> como eu pego
<MarconM> *_*
<al4nc4ds> http://alancads.wordpress.com/2012/10/13/installing-kernel-v3-6-2-quantal-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<Rudolf> Linux asgard 3.6.2-gentoo-asgard #1 SMP Sat Oct 13 19:20:28 BRT 2012 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU M 460 @ 2.53GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<MarconM> sempre tem um izibido
<MarconM> ò.ó
<al4nc4ds> Rudolf, um dia brinco com o gentoo
<Rudolf> MarconM: uhiuheiuheiuehiue
<al4nc4ds> vou treinando no sabayon, slackware e archlinux enquanto isso
<Rudolf> MarconM: só para falar que funciooona
<al4nc4ds> lol
<MarconM> éééé
 * MarconM pega o garrafa de café do lado
<MarconM> Rudolf, bah ... software cad para linux cara
<MarconM> achei 2 perfeito
<MarconM> opensource
<al4nc4ds> Rudolf, é em desktop ou portatil ?
<al4nc4ds> MarconM, draftsight
<al4nc4ds> =)
<al4nc4ds> axo q assim q escreve
<tiagoscd> quem quiser me adicionar aí no last.fm :P http://www.lastfm.com.br/user/tiagoscd
<rcbdesigner> al4nc4ds:  não era esse kernel q disseram q esquentava o pc?
<MarconM> al4nc4ds, qcad
<MarconM>  /o\ é doido é ... meu pc ja acha q é uma frigideira 0.0
<MarconM> pior q ele imita muito bem
<al4nc4ds> rcbdesigner, nao to sabendo acho que era o padrao
<al4nc4ds> que vem no 12.04
<rcbdesigner> saber de uma.. vou colocar kkkkkkkk
<MarconM> 0.0
<Rudolf> al4nc4ds: note
<MarconM> chessuis /o\
<MarconM> egua @_@
<rcbdesigner> socorro meu deus.. eu não quero morrer!!!!!!!!!!
<rcbdesigner> cancelaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<tiagoscd> rcbdesigner: depois avisa aí se funcionou lol
<MarconM> rcbdesigner, chama o corpo de bombeiro menina *_*
<rcbdesigner> como derruba o install .. chêssussssssssssssssssss
<tiagoscd> pô, vocês são muito conservadores :P
<rcbdesigner> kkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> rcbdesigner, agora a porra ficou seria
<rcbdesigner> eu vou instalar pera
<MarconM> rcbdesigner, o tiagoscd nao deixa a gente falar =/
<rcbdesigner> to respirando ainda
<tiagoscd> não se sinta na obrigação só por que todo mundo tá pressionando, uehauehauae
<MarconM> é inveja isso nao liga para ele nao
<rcbdesigner> mkdir kernel-3.6.2 && cd kernel-3.6.2 tenho q fazer isso primeiro certo?
<MarconM> rcbdesigner, soh para criar a pastinha dele
<MarconM> bonitim
<tiagoscd> rcbdesigner: não se sinta na obrigação só por que todo mundo tá pressionando, uehauehauae
<MarconM> =)
<tiagoscd> :P
<MarconM> rcbdesigner, faz faz faz faz faz faz faz
<MarconM> \o/
<tiagoscd> uehauehauheauh
<rcbdesigner> tenho q baixar tudo isso para x86?
<MarconM> é bom
<rcbdesigner> rcbdesigner@rcbdesigner:~/kernel-3.6.2$
<rcbdesigner> vamos lá
 * MarconM segura uma vela e reza pelo rcbdesigner 
<MarconM> vai meu filho ... vai na fé
<al4nc4ds> Rudolf, testou o recurso Standby híbrido está redondo ?
<Rudolf> al4nc4ds: não está redondo
<al4nc4ds> :( q pena
<Rudolf> al4nc4ds: não creio que vá estar um dia
<Rudolf> al4nc4ds: diferença de velocidade na criação de novos hardware e suporte aos mesmos
<rcbdesigner> vixi apareceu um negoço aqui
<eduslack> Alguém tem problemas com o VLC saindo com o áudio chiando?
<rcbdesigner> "Game Over.. linux Win"
<rcbdesigner> "your windows will die in 5..4..3.."
<rcbdesigner> desempacotando \o/
<nntp> meu comp nao roda isso nao
<rcbdesigner> reiniciar aqui
<omelete> eduslack,  sempre gostei do vlc, mas dps disso ai parei de usar
<rcbdesigner> mulher puxando conversa aqui vou dizer q a net caiu
<tiagoscd> uehauehaue
<Kazenin> kkkkkk
<al4nc4ds> Rudolf, rendimento da bateria, tem notado algum avanço devido a implementação do gerenciamento de Dispositivos PCI Express ?
<Rudolf> al4nc4ds: não notei diferença
<rcbdesigner> ò como eu me sinto agoraaaaaaaaaaaa
<rcbdesigner> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GWFjD_e9OAg
<rcbdesigner> soquinhos no ar fu fu
<rcbdesigner> Kernel Linux 3.6.2-030602-generic      \o/
<eduslack> omelete, e o engraçado é que seu eu ficar tentando abrir o vídeo várias vezes, de vez em quando ele passa sem o chiado
<omelete> eduslack,  se vc mudar o volume para
<rcbdesigner> [kernel]:  viu o vídeo? rs
<Rudolf> eduslack: testou com o mplayer?
<shadowdf> sessão vido rcbdesigner
<shadowdf> sessão video rcbdesigner
<eduslack> omelete, já tentei
<shadowdf> qual o problema>
<shadowdf> ?
<shadowdf> do eduslack
<eduslack> Rudolf, com outros funciona normal
 * rcbdesigner vs Kernel Linux 3.6.2-030602-generic
<rcbdesigner> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VgSMxY6asoE
<Rudolf> eduslack: ah, entendi
<Rudolf> eduslack: vc quer O vlc
<Rudolf> eduslack: não uso vlc para isso
<shadowdf> rcbdesigner, que kernel é esse?
<eduslack> Rudolf, qual você me indica que eu possa mudar o dispositivo de áudio na hora do roda vídeo?
<eduslack> no caso de usar HDMI
<rcbdesigner> o que o al4nc4ds  passou
<shadowdf> ele é de teste?
<Rudolf> eduslack: mplayer
<Rudolf> eduslack: mplayer -ao alsa:device=hdmi arquivo.xpto
<omelete> froid do mplayer q nunca consegui fzr funcionar dd/dts nele
<eduslack> Rudolf:  vou testar
<Rudolf> omelete: o que seria dd/dts ?
<al4nc4ds> shadowdf, acredito que não pelo fato do final ser par
<omelete> audio 5.1 q tem nos filme
<al4nc4ds> considerando como stable tanto no repo do kernel.org qto no repo da canonical
<rcbdesigner> Linux rcbdesigner 3.6.2-030602-generic #201210121823 SMP Fri Oct 12 22:31:22 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<al4nc4ds> =}
<Rudolf> omelete: tem que ter placa com suporte no hardware não no software
<Rudolf> omelete: mas funciona
<omelete> já tentei umas configurações aqui, sempre da erro
<Rudolf> omelete: qual sua placa de audio?
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-ksz-INzZlg8/UGoGaM6tQAI/AAAAAAAADOw/64YzWjCCwBU/s640/sonic+boom+c%C3%B3pia.jpg
<omelete> Rudolf,  rs780
<al4nc4ds> shadowdf, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.6.2-quantal/BUILD.LOG
<tiagoscd> Rudolf: uehaeuaheau o/
<Rudolf> omelete: lspci -k, por favor
<omelete> Rudolf,  essa msm q falei, ati rs780
<tiagoscd> xispirito_off: http://sphotos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/375868_530940833587511_1672632139_n.jpg
<tiagoscd> dica importante
<tiagoscd> não digitem isto no terminal
<tiagoscd> : (){ :|:& };:
<tiagoscd> (sério mesmo, uheauheaueh)
<rcbdesigner> vc digitou?
<Rudolf> omelete: suporte ati por software? esquece
<shadowdf> al4nc4ds, como faço para instalar esse kernnel
<shadowdf> ?
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: tá bebendo o que?
<tiagoscd> agora vou baixar a legenda pro seriado, bem de boa
<tiagoscd> e assistir :P
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: colocando bomb shell no canal
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: vou colocar um quiet em vc
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: controle-se mestre splinter
<rcbdesigner> saiu walking dead?
<omelete> Rudolf,  funciona no vlc, então problema é no mplayer
<Rudolf> omelete: ah, então é conf
<al4nc4ds> shadowdf,  http://alancads.wordpress.com/2012/10/13/installing-kernel-v3-6-2-quantal-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<tiagoscd> vocês receberam meu conselho agora pouco? impressão que xchat tava travado aqui
<tiagoscd> :P
<Rudolf> omelete: http://www.mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/HTML/en/advaudio-surround.html
<Rudolf> omelete: http://drona.csa.iisc.ernet.in/~uday/alsamch.shtml
<rcbdesigner> consumo de memória atual 468 de 2Gb
<shadowdf> al4nc4ds, qual foi a principal mudança desse novo kernell
<al4nc4ds> shadowdf, https://www.ibm.com/developerworks/mydeveloperworks/blogs/752a690f-8e93-4948-b7a3-c060117e8665/entry/as_novidades_do_linux_3.6
<Rudolf> nanar
<omelete> Rudolf,  tentar essa configs dps, vlw pela ajuda
<Rudolf>  resizepart - simple wrapper around the "resize partition" ioctl
<Matheus_Carvalho> uhuuuuuuuuuuu...
<altecnologic> Boa noite a todos ai
<altecnologic> Alguem manja de squid? preciso colocar um script para funcionar dentro do squid.
<shadowdf> está dando erro
<ibere_> tiagoscd> : (){ :|:& };:
<ibere_> aqui apareceu 1394 e travou tudo
<tiagoscd> eu avisei pra ninguém digitar :P
<ibere_> sim, mas curioso digita... ainda mais curioso newbie como yo
<ibere_> :D
<tiagoscd> mas agora já sabes que ele existe
<tiagoscd> eu também já digitei alguma vez
<tiagoscd> :)
<ibere_> sim! essa é a sacada de ser curioso: experiências!
<tiagoscd> ^^
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: heuheiuehieuhieuhe
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: ainda bem que não fez igual eu num passado distante
<omelete> eduslack,  ql sua vr ai?
<eduslack> vr?
<omelete> eduslack,  do vlc
<shadowdf> oi
<eduslack> 2.0.3
<shadowdf> funcionaou de boa
<omelete> atualizei aqui, tá essa vr agora, tá sem chiado
<shadowdf> Linux VPCCW1AGX 3.6.2-030602-generic #201210121823 SMP Fri Oct 12 22:31:22 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<shadowdf> boa noite pessoal
<rcbdesigner> voltei
<rcbdesigner> tiagoscd:  to vendo aqui se vou prestar uma assistência técnica rs
<rcbdesigner> ah lá Marconn XD
<kernel> rcbdesigner, dizae rocky balboa
<kernel> kkkkkkkk
<rcbdesigner> kkkkkkkkk
<al4nc4ds> cat /proc/version
<al4nc4ds> Linux version 3.6.2-030602-generic (apw@gomeisa) (gcc version 4.6.3 (Ubuntu/Linaro 4.6.3-1ubuntu5) ) #201210121823 SMP Fri Oct 12 22:24:18 UTC 2012
<al4nc4ds> ("
<xGrind> al4nc4ds: qual ubuntu?
<al4nc4ds> 12.04
<rcbdesigner> alguém de salvador ai?.. preciso ir para algum canto com a muié!!!!! aquele lugar vou depois rs
<rcbdesigner> felipealmeida:  vc que é de salvador?
<rcbdesigner> eu esqueci quem era  desalvador no canal =/
<rcbdesigner> desespero Mode On
<rcbdesigner> flw povo
<eduslack> boa noite
<al4nc4ds> q legal marujos
<al4nc4ds> qm usa kernel 3.6.2
<al4nc4ds> nao vai mais precisar de driver da nvidia proprietario
<nntp> acho que ta todo mundo usando
<al4nc4ds> o proprio kernel ja homologa internamente para vc
<kernel> eu uso nvidia
<kernel> :D
<al4nc4ds> nome do driver
<al4nc4ds> nVidia Riva/TNT/Geforce
<al4nc4ds> kernel, eu tbm tanto no desk qto no laptop
<al4nc4ds> kernel, aki deu conflito para descompactar os pacotes da canonical com esse kernel
<kernel> poisé
<kernel> ele ja vem acoplado no kernel é
<al4nc4ds> nao aceitam mais driver q nao seja gnu
<al4nc4ds> lol
<al4nc4ds> deve ser akela pica la com linus torvalds x nvidia
<al4nc4ds> kernel, o bom q o meu lap e hibrido com uma intel hd
<al4nc4ds> nao fico na mao
<kernel> o que é hibrido pra voce
<kernel> o.O
<olnei> fjunior, boa noite...ainda não consegui fazer a placa funcionar...
<olnei> fjunior, quer dizer, ela funcionou uma vez e depois parou de novo...
<al4nc4ds> 3.2 Poucas horas foram necessárias entre o lançamento da arquitetura Kepler da NVIDIA e a inclusão de suporte inicial a ela no driver nouveau, assim como no Xorg e na infraestrutura Mesa 3D.
<al4nc4ds> 3.4 Já no campo da Nvidia, o novo kernel oferece suporte às GPUs com núcleo NVCF, isto é, GeForce GTX 550 Ti e 560M. Além disso, o driver Nouveau passa a utilizar as funções do firmware das GPUs NVC1, NVC8 e NVCF para aceleração.
<al4nc4ds> kernel, isso e massa
<al4nc4ds> Virtualização
<al4nc4ds> Já foi incluído na árvore principal do kernel o driver tcm_vhost. Embora ainda tenha qualidade de staging, ele está disponível fora dessa árvore. Com ele, máquinas virtuais sobre KVM serão capazes de utilizar dispositivos SCSI do anfitrião com apenas uma perda mínima de desempenho.
<al4nc4ds> tu executa o kvm pelo terminal e abre o rwin x64 por la
<_fjunior_> olnei, pelo q eu vejo então ta parecendo um problema de hardware
<_fjunior_> pq tem q reconhecer ué
<nntp> pode ser driver errado tmb
<al4nc4ds> kernel, ta ae uma de 2006
<al4nc4ds> http://www.dailytech.com/article.aspx?newsid=2762
<al4nc4ds> Desculpe, a instalação deste driver falhou.
<al4nc4ds> Por favor, dê uma olhada no arquivo de log para obter detalhes: /var/log/jockey.log
<al4nc4ds> lol
<al4nc4ds> barra a instalacao de qualquer forma
<olnei> fjunior, pois é...ela chegou a funcionar, usei um livecd. Aí achei tava legal, fiz uma nova instalação, atualizei  instalei tudo e quando reiniciei, tava lá o problema de novo...
<_fjunior_> olnei, com o live cd funfa de boa então?
<olnei> funcionou uma vez só...
<olnei> fjunior, vou postar a saída do comando lshw para vc ver...
<_fjunior_> ok
<olnei> fjunior, veja http://paste.ubuntu.com/1278240/
<tiagoscd> noite
<olnei> fjunior, agora estou usando um adaptador wi-fi
<olnei> fjunior, ela é reconhecida no sistema
<_fjunior_> bom pelo q vi ela ainda reconhece a eth0 e não a eth1
<_fjunior_> olnei, qual o modelo da sua placa mãe?
<olnei> mas a outra está desabilitada na bios...ela é onboard
<olnei> como queimou, eu desabilitei lá...
<tiagoscd> olnei: você fez aquelas coisas que sugeri hoje a tarde?
<olnei> Tiago, não tenho outro sistema para testar, só tenho este desktp e dois notes...
<_fjunior_> tiagoscd, mas ele disse q funfo no live cd
<olnei> tiagoscd, funcionou no livecd...então reinstalei o ubuntu, atualizei, instalei todos os meus aplicativos e tudo. Daí quando reiniciei em virtudes das atualizações...ela não estava funcionando de novo...
<tiagoscd> olnei: lspci | grep -i network
<tiagoscd> qual a saída?
<_fjunior_> olnei, muito estranho isso
<olnei> tiagoscd, este comando não retorna nada
<tiagoscd> olnei: e lspci | grep -i ethernet
<tiagoscd> :
<tiagoscd> ?
<olnei> tiagoscd, olnei@olnei-desktop:~$ lspci | grep -i ethernet
<olnei> 02:06.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
<tiagoscd> ubuntu 12.04 certo?
<olnei> 12.10b2
<tiagoscd> olnei: verei se encontro algo por aqui
<tiagoscd> para lhe ajudar
<_fjunior_> isso não pode ser algum bug do sistema?
<tiagoscd> olnei: no chipset da placa de rede, o modelo é o mesmo que tá aparecendo no comando ali?
<olnei> tiagoscd, como faço para verificar?
<tiagoscd> olnei: na própria placa
<tiagoscd> que você colocou no computador
<tiagoscd> tem um chipset nela
<tiagoscd> deve estar escrito o modelo bem certinho
<tiagoscd> pergunto pois já vi casos em que uma placa era reconhecida mas na verdade tinha outra
<olnei> o modelo é este mesm  rl8139
<tiagoscd> beleza
<tiagoscd> olnei: e qual a saída disto? lsmod | grep rtl
<tiagoscd> se for muito grande não esquece de colar no paste.ubuntu.com :P
<olnei> já aprendi...rss, o comando nao retornou nada
<tiagoscd> _fjunior_: pode ser um bug de sistema sim, afinal parou de funcionar após a atualização
<tiagoscd> olnei: então faz o seguinte
<tiagoscd> digite
<tiagoscd> lsmod
<tiagoscd> e passa a saída inteira :)
<_fjunior_> isso q estou pensando aki pq antes de atualizar funfava ai logo depois de atualizar parou
<olnei> ok
<_fjunior_> :/
<olnei> tiagoscd, olha aí : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1278265/
<olnei> fjunior, na verdade não atualizou tanto assim, usei a imagem do dia no cdimage
<tiagoscd> olnei:
<tiagoscd> digita isso
<tiagoscd> como root:
<tiagoscd> mii-tool eth0 -F 10baseT-FD
<tiagoscd> rmmod 8139too
<tiagoscd> modprobe 8139too
<tiagoscd> achei em um tutorial, vamos ver se resolve
<olnei> digitei todos e nao retornou erro algum
<tiagoscd> e a placa funcionou?
<olnei> ainda aparece desabilitada...teria que reiniciar ?
<tiagoscd> teria não... você digitou como root certo?
<olnei> sim
<tiagoscd> só pra certificar, heh
<tiagoscd> o que retorna no
<tiagoscd> ifconfig -a?
<_fjunior_> bom achei uma coisa aki..
<_fjunior_> tenta como root ai
<_fjunior_> modprobe -l | grep 8139
<_fjunior_> e me fala o q retorna
<olnei> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1278271/
<olnei> fjunior, vou tentar
<olnei> fjunor , olnei@olnei-desktop:~$ sudo modprobe -l | grep 8139
<olnei> kernel/drivers/net/ethernet/realtek/8139cp.ko
<olnei> kernel/drivers/net/ethernet/realtek/8139too.ko
<_fjunior_> tenta fazer isso e ve se vai
<_fjunior_> modprobe 8139cp
<tiagoscd> _fjunior_: o mídulo 8139cp já está carregado
<tiagoscd> *módulo
<kernel> opa!
<_fjunior_> no q tuto q vi aki ele carrega um e dpois tenta o outro
<al4nc4ds> kernel, hi girl!
<al4nc4ds> k
<olnei> nas configuraçoes de rede  ainda aparece como desabilitada
<_fjunior_> tenta o modprobe 8139too
<olnei> tentei e nao mudou nada nas conf de rede
<felipealmeida> essa placa é uma realtek?
<olnei> felipealmeida, boa noite, é sim
<felipealmeida> é um dell?
<_fjunior_> e a 8139D ou 8139C??
<olnei> nao
<felipealmeida> hm
<felipealmeida> anyway
<xGrind> minotauro entra no octagon, ufc ao vivo na globo
<xGrind> \o
<felipealmeida> um chute, bem chute
<xGrind> ta entrando*
<olnei> 8139dl
<felipealmeida> é que no windows
<felipealmeida> se vc desabilita o wol
<felipealmeida> o driver do windows desliga a placa de rede
<felipealmeida> e religa ao reiniciar
<felipealmeida> daí no linux ela simplesmente não funciona
<felipealmeida> isso aconteceu comigo
<tiagoscd> felipealmeida: ele comentou que não tem outro sistema
<tiagoscd> este é o problema, hehe
<felipealmeida> mas já funcionou alguma vez?
<olnei> aqui nao tenho windows, graças a Deus!!
<tiagoscd> felipealmeida: antes de atualizar funcionava, parou depois
<felipealmeida> ah, é, então meu chute não faz sentido
<_fjunior_> olnei, tiagoscd , aki vi varios tutos de pessoas com o mesmo problemas e eles falas muito em placas realtek falsas
<_fjunior_> q o sistema não consegue reconhecer
<kernel> umount: /run/media/kernel/D8DA-ED71: target is busy.
<kernel>         (In some cases useful info about processes that use
<kernel>          the device is found by lsof(8) or fuser(1))
<kernel> holy shit
<kernel> :(
<tiagoscd> kernel: já tentou umount -f ?
<tiagoscd> _fjunior_: mas ele disse que o chipset da placa é o mesmo modelo que tá sendo reconhecido pelo sistema
<tiagoscd> olnei: mais uma saída pra colar :P
<tiagoscd> cat /var/log/syslog | grep -i eth
<kernel> da o mesmo erro
<kernel> diz que está oculpado
<olnei> ok, vamos lá
<tiagoscd> kernel: e você já viu se não tem alguma coisa que tá com este diretório aberto?
<olnei> tiagoscd, olnei@olnei-desktop:~$ cat var/log/syslog | grep -i eth
<olnei> cat: var/log/syslog: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<tiagoscd> olnei: não esqueça do / na frente do var
<olnei> é mesmo...
<tiagoscd> olnei: na hora de executar aquele comando mii-tool você colocou o sudo na frente, certo?
<kernel> ja sim tiagoscd
<kernel> fechei tudo
<kernel> o que poderia ser tiagoscd
<_fjunior_> olnei, qual kernel vc esta usando ai?
<olnei> tiagoscd, este comando gerou muitas linhas e não consigo chegar no início...
<tiagoscd> kernel: digita lsof | grep "/run/media/kernel"
<olnei> fjunior ,  3.5.0.17
<tiagoscd> olnei: grep "eth" /var/log/syslog > saida.txt
<tiagoscd> aí ele vai jogar pra dentro de um arquivo
<tiagoscd> chamado saida.txt
<kernel> deu certo tiagoscd
<kernel> era o terminal
<kernel> aberto
<olnei> tiagoscd, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1278283/
<tiagoscd> :)
<kernel> mais eu tinha fechado
<kernel> foi bug mesmo
<kernel> kkkkkk
<tiagoscd> olnei: você usa ipv6 aí?
<olnei> nao que eu saiba
<tiagoscd> olnei: então vamos desativá-lo, afinal tenho impressão que ele está tentando conectar através dele
<tiagoscd> pra desativar
<tiagoscd> sudo gedit /etc/sysctl.conf
<olnei> ok
<tiagoscd> e cola isso aqui
<tiagoscd> no fim do arquivo
<tiagoscd> net.ipv6.conf.all.disable_ipv6 = 1
<tiagoscd> net.ipv6.conf.default.disable_ipv6 = 1
<tiagoscd> net.ipv6.conf.lo.disable_ipv6 = 1
<tiagoscd> aí só salvar, fechar e digitar
<tiagoscd> sudo sysctl -p && sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<tiagoscd> pode ser
<tiagoscd> que caia sua conexão
<tiagoscd> :P
<olnei> vou lá..
<tiagoscd> beleza
<tiagoscd> caraio, comi meia lata de beijinho aqui :x
<_fjunior_> kkkkkkkkk
<kernel> tiagoscd, prepara o banheiro ai
<kernel> kkkkkkkkkkk
<tiagoscd> uehauehauheaeu
<kernel> e um Eno Guaraná
<kernel> kkkkkkkk
<tiagoscd> ueaheuaheau
<tiagoscd> prefiro hidróxido de alumínio =x
<_fjunior_> puts mais q problema mais chato esse ai hein.. :/
<tiagoscd> e então olnei_ ?
<tiagoscd> _fjunior_: qual deles? comer muito beijinho ou da placa de rede?
<tiagoscd> :P
<olnei_> tiagoscd, continua na mesma, estou conectado pelo wi-fi
<_fjunior_> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<_fjunior_> pior q a placa de rede
<olnei_> ainda aparece desabilitada a rede com fio
<_fjunior_> comer o beijinho só vai dar uma beleza de dor de barriga
<_fjunior_> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<tiagoscd> olnei_ entendi
<_fjunior_> será q o kernel não influencia?
<tiagoscd> olnei_: você poderia reiniciar seu computador? talvez tenha algum módulo de ipv6 carregado
<tiagoscd> _fjunior_: sim, estou sugerindo várias coisas antes da atualização do kernel :P
<olnei_> na verdade eu reiniciei, pq aquele comando travou tudo por aqui...rss
<_fjunior_> o kernel do 12.10 original é o 3.5 mesmo?
<tiagoscd> é sim
<_fjunior_> ok
<olnei_> vcs acham que eu deveria tentar usando o 12.04?
<tiagoscd> olnei_: lsmod | grep ipv6
<_fjunior_> ué se puder, acho q seria uma boa
<tiagoscd> retorna algo?
<olnei_> tiagoscd, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1278306/
<olnei_> fjunior, vou preparar um pendrive aqui
<tiagoscd> olnei_: por via das dúvidas, sejamos mais radicais
<olnei_> sim
<tiagoscd> sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<tiagoscd> nesse arquivo
<tiagoscd> vai ter uma linha assim
<tiagoscd> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<tiagoscd> você deixa ela da seguinte forma:
<tiagoscd> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="ipv6.disable=1 quiet splash"
<tiagoscd> aí salva, fecha e reinicia o pc
<tiagoscd> e eu vou pegar café
<tiagoscd> :P
<olnei_> tiagoscd, e eu vou pegar uma coca pq ninguém é de ferro...rs
<tiagoscd> ^^
<olnei_> té já...
<tiagoscd> não sei se já sugeri, mas se estiverem procurando alguma série para assistir
<tiagoscd> vejam Person of Intereset
<tiagoscd> *Interest
<tiagoscd> muito bom
<tiagoscd> :)
<nntp> sim muitoboa mesmo
<tiagoscd> nntp: daqui a pouco vou assistir o segundo episódio da segunda temporada
<tiagoscd> foda é ficar esperando toda semana um episódio novo
<nntp> poxa eu parei na 1a e nao voltei a assitir
<nntp> ja viu braking bad ?
<tiagoscd> nntp: vi não, é boa?
<olnei> tiagoscd,  continuamos na mesma
<nntp> boa d+
<tiagoscd> olnei: #fail :P
<kernel> acabou
<kernel> joelhada doida
<tiagoscd> olnei: pode fazer aquele
<tiagoscd> grep "eth" /var/log/syslog > saida.txt
<tiagoscd> agora e passar novamente?
<olnei> ok
<tiagoscd> nntp: um dia quando tiver tempo irei tentar baixar :P
<tiagoscd> alias, dizer que estou sem tempo é uma mentira
<tiagoscd> estou sem ânimo mesmo
<tiagoscd> hehe
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> ela eh boa que ja tem 4 temporadas
<tiagoscd> dias andam tensos, produtividade anda em -1000
<nntp> a 5 e final so ano que vem em julho parece
<tiagoscd> entendi
<nntp> eh a final ano que vem
<olnei> tiagoscd, estranho o comando agora nao deu nada
<tiagoscd> nada?
<tiagoscd> tenta digitar só
<tiagoscd> grep "eth" /var/log/syslog
<olnei> agora deu
<olnei> vou colar lá
<olnei> tiagoscd : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1278321/
<tiagoscd> só uns minutos :P
<tiagoscd> olnei: eu já te ajudo aí hombre
<tiagoscd> só estou envolvido em uns negócios aqui
<tiagoscd> :P
<olnei> blz, tiagoscd!
<olnei> mas, se tiver lhe atrapalhando, pode dizer...
<tiagoscd> tranquilo
<tiagoscd> :)
<nntp_usb> esse negocio de boot usb ta funcionando aqui
<lucascastro> tive um problema após fazer um upgrade na minha maquina para 8Gb RAM
<lucascastro> deu mensagem com relação ao hd em velocidade baixa, um aviso que /dev/mapper/filesystem/XXX não existia e  caiu em initramfs
<lucascastro> cheguei o device e estava lá tudo certo, alguém pode ajudar ?
<olnei> tiagoscd, olha só, usei o live,reinstalei e até agora está funcionando...
<olnei> porém, preciso reinstalar os aplicativos e deve ser aí que a coisa irá pegar...
<lucascastro> ;/log
<olnei> tiagoscd, saída do ifconfig agora : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1278384/
<tiagoscd> voltei povo
<tiagoscd> :)
<tiagoscd> olnei: cho ver
<olnei> ok
<tiagoscd> olnei: você chegou a atualizar o sistema já?
<sistematico> Boa madrugada..
<olnei> ainda não
<tiagoscd> sistematico: boa
<tiagoscd> :)
<nntp> boa
<tiagoscd> olnei: tá, vamos manter uns logs do que tá rodando
<tiagoscd> e aí atualizar
<olnei> sim
<sistematico> tiagoscd: A manhã, tarde e noite compilando o sistema, consegui chegar aqui só agora.
<sistematico> uhhuhuhu
<tiagoscd> sistematico: ehehhehe :)
<tiagoscd> congrats ^^
<tiagoscd> olnei: lsmod
<tiagoscd> lspci | grep -i ethernet
<tiagoscd> grep "eth" /var/log/syslog > saida.txt
<olnei> tiagoscd : saida  : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1278390/
<tiagoscd> olnei: uname -rv
<tiagoscd> o uname é bom pegar, pra reportar o problema no LP
<sistematico> IPv6 tá ativado pra ele.
<olnei> olnei@olnei-desktop:~$ uname -rv
<olnei> 3.5.0-17-generic #28-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 9 19:31:23 UTC 2012
<sistematico> Se fosse eu desativaria.
<sistematico> uhuhuhuh
<tiagoscd> sistematico: já fizemos isso antes
<tiagoscd> :P
<sistematico> Mas continua.
<tiagoscd> sistematico: sim, ele reinstalou o sistema
<sistematico> humm..
<sistematico> Nem sei se tem IPv6 no Brasil, deve ter, mas aqui pelas bandas do sertão num chega.
<tiagoscd> sistematico: aonde trabalho tem
<sistematico> uhuhuhu
<sistematico> Sempre desconfiei.
<sistematico> tiagoscd: Onde você trabalha?
<tiagoscd> em uma universidade
<tiagoscd> :P
<sistematico> tiagoscd: É complicado definir um IP?
<sistematico> No IPv6.
<tiagoscd> sistematico: então, quem fez  a implementação foi o pessoal de redes, eu só uso o recurso no caso
<sistematico> Humm..
<tiagoscd> então não sei muita coisa sobre o protocolo
<sistematico> Eu acho interessante, mas parece ser complicado.
<tiagoscd> é, eu até estudei ele em redes na graduação
<olnei> tiagoscd, vou reinstalar os aplicativos e ver no que dá
<tiagoscd> achei chato demais :P
<tiagoscd> olnei:
<tiagoscd> quais aplicativos você usa?
<olnei> nada demais
<tiagoscd> e você gerou a saída pra todos aqueles comandos ali?
<olnei> sim
<tiagoscd> é que do lspci eu não recebi
<tiagoscd> olnei: você poderia fazer uma coisa?
<tiagoscd> antes de instalar seus aplicativos
<tiagoscd> só atualiza o sistema
<tiagoscd> e vê se a placa continua funcionando
<olnei> tiagoscd, lspci : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1278403/
<olnei> ok
<tiagoscd> olnei: rapaz, com a motivação que eu recebi faz alguns minutos
<tiagoscd> vamos resolver seu problema hoje com toda certeza
<tiagoscd> uheauheaue
<olnei> tiagoscd, nada para atualizar, usei a imagem de ontem do 12.10
<tiagoscd> ah, então me diz quais aplicativos você instala
<tiagoscd> um deles deve ser o problema
<olnei> vou colar no paste, nao são poucos...
<tiagoscd> beleza
<tiagoscd> :)
<sistematico> Daqui eu pouco eu volto.
<sistematico> tiagoscd: []
<tiagoscd> sistematico: abraço
<tiagoscd> :)
<olnei> tiagoscd, meus aplicativos : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1278409/
<tiagoscd> olnei: você poderia deixar para instalar os aplicativos que poderiam mexer nas configurações de rede para depois?
<tiagoscd> como o gufw por exemplo
<olnei> sim
<tiagoscd> beleza
<tiagoscd> tem outra opção
<tiagoscd> ir instalando um por um
<tiagoscd> pra detectar qual tá gerando o problema
<tiagoscd> mas é mais chatinha
<tiagoscd> heheh
<olnei> vamos fazer
<tiagoscd> :P
<olnei> primeiro eu instalo o virtualbox e o remastersys e o build-essentials
<olnei> depois os codecs
<tiagoscd> beleza
<olnei> depois os aplicativos e por fim os .debs
<olnei> tiagoscd, vou começar, daqui a pouco te informo
<tiagoscd> beleza
<tiagoscd> :)
<sistematico> Sem backspace num vai..
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhu
<tiagoscd> :P
<sistematico> tiagoscd: Todo mundo se divertindo no sábado a noite e você aqui de plantão?
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhu
<tiagoscd> pois é, sou caseiro
<tiagoscd> estou aqui assistindo um seriado
<tiagoscd> tomando um café
<tiagoscd> lembrando de umas paradas legais que aconteceram hoje
<tiagoscd> e esperando o parecer do olnei :P
<tiagoscd> e você sistematico ? :P
<sistematico> Caseiro traduz-se nerd?
<tiagoscd> uehauehaueheu
<tiagoscd> :x
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuh
<olnei> tô na praça...rss
<sistematico> haiuhaieuehiaeuae
<sistematico> Eu sou um fantasma, num conta.
<olnei> vamos para a primeira parada
<sistematico> Um mito, uma lenda viva.
<sistematico> auheaiehiaehaieuaehaieaea
<sistematico> Com lag de 30 segundos mas tá bom.
<sistematico> Vou cair loguinho :\
<tiagoscd> uehauehau
<tiagoscd> é, eu vou terminar de assistir aqui
<tiagoscd> e devo ir dormir
<tiagoscd> :)
<sistematico> Tá cedo.
<sistematico> Se num trabalha amanhã trabalha?
<tiagoscd> trabalho não, mas sono tá vindo
<tiagoscd> :)
<sistematico> poe palitinho no olho
<sistematico> fica aí
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuh
<tiagoscd> uehaueauehauh
<tiagoscd> ^^
<sistematico> Eu vou compilando aqui, agente conversa um pouquinho, compila mais um pouquinho..
<sistematico> Assim vai..
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhuhuhu
<tiagoscd> uehaueaheuaeu
<tiagoscd> beleza
<tiagoscd> mas o que tanto compilas aí?
<olnei> tiagoscd, passamos da primeira fase
<sistematico> Já usou algum BSD?
<tiagoscd> olnei: beleza o/
<tiagoscd> sistematico: já sim
<olnei> reiniciei a sessão e tudo ok, agora vou para a instalação dos codecs e compactadores
<tiagoscd> mas não sou maior fã
<tiagoscd> :P
<sistematico> tiagoscd: Reconstruindo todos os ports com o portmaster -a
<tiagoscd> olnei: beleza
<sistematico> tiagoscd: uhuhuhuhu
<tiagoscd> sistematico: freebsd?
<sistematico> Ninguem é muito fã dele.
<sistematico> uhuhuhu
<tiagoscd> eu conheço um cara
<tiagoscd> que se pudesse trepar com ele
<sistematico> S.O. com poucos amigos.
<tiagoscd> certamente o faria
<tiagoscd> :P
<sistematico> tiagoscd: Sim.
<tiagoscd> além de você no cas
<tiagoscd> uehaueahuh
<tiagoscd> *caso
<sistematico> huhuhuhuhu
<sistematico> Sai fora.
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhu
<sistematico> Sou fã, não gay.
<tiagoscd> uheaueauhe :P
<sistematico> Sentimentos diferentes.
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhuhuh
<tiagoscd> deixar bem claro que também não sou gay
<tiagoscd> antes que seja mal interpretado :P
<sistematico> tiagoscd: O grande problema do FreeBSD, são os malditos drivers gráficos.
<tiagoscd> sim, não tem ver oficial né?
<tiagoscd> de drivers como nvidia e amd
<sistematico> tiagoscd: Só tem um coitado pra fazer todos os drivers de todos os modelos da intel.
<tiagoscd> foda
<sistematico> A NVidia assim como as outras dá uma grande banana pro FreeBSD.
<sistematico> No Linux o suporte já sofrido.
<sistematico> No FreeBSD pra algumas placas é inexistente.
<sistematico> Até mesmo, porque as pessoas usam o FreeBSD em servidores.
<tiagoscd> sim
<sistematico> É raro alguem(como eu) que usa ele no desktop.
<sistematico> É quase insano o trabalho que dá.
<sistematico> Se você inventar de compilar o Xorg, não faz em menos de 6 com um processador ATOM modesto.
<tiagoscd> nossa, vocÊ usa como desktop?
<tiagoscd> e o flash também é sofrido não?
<sistematico> Só o Xorg, sem contar o Gnome ou qualquer outra porcaria.
<sistematico> tiagoscd: Path:   /usr/ports/www/linux-flashplugin9
<sistematico> Info:   Adobe Flash Player NPAPI Plugin
<sistematico> É esse que eu uso.
<sistematico> Vou testar o 10, talvez dê certo.
<tiagoscd> ^^
<sistematico> Na verdade ele usa o Flash do Linux, é uma emulação, mas aqui até roda mais ou menos.
<sistematico> tiagoscd: Eu uso como Desktop, em um Netbook.
<sistematico> Loucura, loucura.
<tiagoscd> entendi
<sistematico> Se for um Dual-Core, AMD Bulldozer, i5, i7, a compilação vai rápido, mas num ATOM 1.6 Dual-Core é dureza.
<tiagoscd> =)
<tiagoscd> sistematico: mas uma curiosidade, por que a preferência pelo freebsd, por exemplo, ao invés do gentoo?
<tiagoscd> algum motivo em específico ou só gosta mais do ambiente bsd mesmo?
<sistematico> tiagoscd: No começo, eu quis usar o FreeBSD por pura curiosidade mesmo.
<sistematico> tiagoscd: Depois que eu comecei a ver  as diferenças da familia BSD e do Linux, eu não abandonei mais.
<sistematico> tiagoscd: Ainda uso Linux em duas máquinas.
<tiagoscd> entendi
<tiagoscd> =)
<sistematico> Alias, 3 porque essa máquina tem o FreeBSD e o Debian.
<tiagoscd> ei, aproveitar pro povo que tá aí: quem puder dar uma divulgada aí ficaria grato
<tiagoscd> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-br/2015/detail/
<tiagoscd> sistematico: ^^
<sistematico> To vendo.
<sistematico> Muito legal, é a festa de lançamento?
<tiagoscd> sistematico: é, vamos ter uma festinha dia 18 lá também
<tiagoscd> :)
<tiagoscd> embora o meu conceito de festa não seja um dos melhores
<tiagoscd> ueahuheau
<sistematico> Champanhe, helicóptero, mulheres bonitas e muito glamour?
<tiagoscd> então contado com o povo festeiro de verdade lá
<tiagoscd> claro, muito sexo, drogas e rock and roll
<tiagoscd> uheaehaueehu
<sistematico> Cada click é um flash.
<sistematico> uhuhu
<sistematico> Você trabalha pra Canonical?
<tiagoscd> não não, como falei antes, trabalho em uma universidade :)
<sistematico> hummmm...
<sistematico> tiagoscd: Falo, por causa do seu cloak.
<tiagoscd> sou membro oficial, por isso ele
<tiagoscd> :)
<tiagoscd> ei
<tiagoscd> já volto aí
<sistematico> Hummm..
<sistematico> Ok.
<tiagoscd> sistematico: http://sphotos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/375868_530940833587511_1672632139_n.jpg
<tiagoscd> pegando café aqui
<tiagoscd> ^^
<sistematico> tiagoscd: Fiquei na saudade.
<sistematico> Num dá pra ver imagens.
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhuhu
<tiagoscd> ehaeuaheauheau
<tiagoscd> fail
<tiagoscd> :P
<tiagoscd> caraio
<tiagoscd> essa semana, com exceção de ontem (sábado), todos os dias fui dormir depois que os pássaros começaram a cantar e acordei umas 2 horas depois
<tiagoscd> like a china guy lol
<sistematico> uhuhu
<tiagoscd> aproveitar e desenhar a um bannerzinho pra promover a participação do ubuntu na latinoware
<tiagoscd> :)
<ThiagoNalli> Boa Madrugada a quem esta acordado :)
<olnei> boa
<nntp> boa
<nntp> ae eu to me indo
<nntp> vo ver se durmo umas 4h e volto
<nntp> boa noite pra quem fica ae
<ThiagoNalli> Eu ainda fico no Trabalho até as 6h é inevitavel
<olnei> boa
<ThiagoNalli> boa noite nntp
<ThiagoNalli> boa noite olnei
<olnei> boa noite, ThiagoNalli
<olnei> tiagoscd, quase terminando de instalar os aplicativos...
<tiagoscd> boa noite ThiagoNalli  :)
<tiagoscd> olnei: beleza :)
<ThiagoNalli> Fala ai xara tiagoscd
<ThiagoNalli> Eu deixando trabalho de lado e tentando achar matérias sobre plymouth
<tiagoscd> ThiagoNalli: o/
<ThiagoNalli> A Dias que desejo ter uma Splash porem com texto junto
<ThiagoNalli> como é no caso do CentOS 6 ao apertar ESC ou como era no Saudoso Kurumin rsrsrs
<olnei> tiagoscd, aplicativos instalados, agora só faltam os debs...hora de reiniciar e ver o que vai dar...
<olnei> tiagoscd, tudo funcionando ainda
<olnei> agora vou instalar os .debs
<tiagoscd> olnei: beleza
<tiagoscd> ThiagoNalli: pois é, hehehe
<tiagoscd> infelizmente fico lhe devendo ajuda, não tenho muito conhecimento sobre isso
<olnei> tiagoscd, nao vou instalar o gufw, o sistema já tem um firewall não?
<sistematico> gufw é só o front-end, o firewall em sí é o ufw.
<sistematico> Não sei se ele vem com o Ubuntu.
<sistematico> Deveria.
<olnei> tiagoscd, tudo instalado, hora de reiniciar pra conferir
<olnei> tiagoscd, tudo certo. Reiniciei agora, inclusive sem o adaptador wi-fi e está tudo ok.
<olnei> muito obrigado pela ajuda e paciência
<tiagoscd> olnei: beleza
<tiagoscd> :)
<tiagoscd> no fim funcionou do nada, mas o que importa é que tá rodando
<tiagoscd> :P
<olnei> vai entender..
<tiagoscd> :p
<sistematico> uhuhuhu
<sistematico> Pra funcionar o Alt+Gr aqui tem que fazer mágica.
<sistematico> Fiz uma gambiarra de primeira linha.
<sistematico> tiagoscd: Sabe aquele símbolo de graus?
<sistematico> Um bolinha bem pequena.
<sistematico> Parecida com essa º só que sem o tracinho.
<sistematico> Drumiu.
<tiagoscd> opa
<tiagoscd> mals
<tiagoscd> estou trabalhando aqui no inkscape
<tiagoscd> :)
<tiagoscd> sistematico: sim, estou ligado
<tiagoscd> que tem ele?
<sistematico> Tem como digitar pra mim?
<tiagoscd> º esse?
<sistematico> Não.
<sistematico> Outro.
<sistematico> Só a bolinha.
<sistematico> Aqui ela é Alt Gr + e
<tiagoscd> •
<tiagoscd> alt gr + e = €
<tiagoscd> :P
<sistematico> Preciso copiar ela e colar no syscon, num achei em lugar nenhum ela.
<sistematico> E se eu aperto ela, sai a letra e.
<tiagoscd> cho procurar aqui
<tiagoscd> pra ver se consigo te ajudar
<tiagoscd> :)
<tiagoscd> °º¤o○
<tiagoscd> algum desses?
<tiagoscd> hehe
<sistematico> O primeiro.
<sistematico> Valeu.
<tiagoscd> :)
<sistematico> tiagoscd: http://pastebin.com/CsxwWWhx
<sistematico> tiagoscd: Eu alterei pra http://pastebin.com/yJKW7ERH
<sistematico> tiagoscd: Linha 22 e 23
<sistematico> Adicionei / e ?
<sistematico> Num tinha.
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhuhhu
<tiagoscd> ^^
<sistematico> Agora falta a marvada da bolinha.
<tiagoscd> por isso não uso os BSDs; muita paciência pra fazer isso
<tiagoscd> ^^
<sistematico> uhuhuhu
<sistematico> Num sei como os devs num incluem isso :\
<sistematico> É pro user se ferrar mesmo.
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhuhuu
<sistematico> Eu falei pros caras incluirem um patch disso no upstream, eles falaram: "Põe lá pra gente.."!
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhuhuh
<sistematico> Mas eu não desisto nunca, vou mandar o maldito patch.
<sistematico> tiagoscd: Detalhe, minha placa Wireless não funciona "Out-the-box" no FreeBSD.
<sistematico> tiagoscd: Tem que alterar um arquivo fonte do Kernel.
<tiagoscd> euahuehaueh
<tiagoscd> cara, sem palavras ^^
<tiagoscd> :P
<sistematico> http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=29800
<sistematico> Achei um maluco lá que ensinou mais ou menos e alterei o mardito if_ath.c
<tiagoscd> :P
<sistematico> E milagrosamente minha placa Wireless funcionou depois de 4 horas recompilando o kernel..
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhu
<tiagoscd> uehauehauaeuaeh
<tiagoscd> :P
<tiagoscd> cara, papo tá bom
<tiagoscd> mas lá vou me deitar
<tiagoscd> :)
<sistematico> tiagoscd: Vai lá.
<tiagoscd> valeu pela companhia o/
<sistematico> tiagoscd: Abraço.
<tiagoscd> abraços, boa noite (ou dia, hehe)
<tiagoscd> sistematico: até breve :)
<nntp> bom dia!
<Zer0_C00L> Bom dia
<Matheus_Carvalho> bom dia a todos :D
<MarconM> bom dia
<MarconM> \o
<nntp> bom
<MarconM> todo mundo dormindo ainda /o\
<felipealmeida> bom dia
<nntp> bom
<olnei> bom dia
<felipealmeida> bom dia
<teste> Tem algum usuário avançado de ubuntu aí?
<teste> não consigo instalar o jdownloader.
<kernel> sudo apt-get install jdownloader
<teste> kernel: O sistema retorna "não foi possível encontrar o pacote jdownloader"
<kernel> sudo apt-cache search jdownloader
<felipealmeida> teste: você tentou usar a Central de Software do Ubuntu?
<kernel> ele vai aparecer o nome completo do pacote
<teste> felipealmeida: Sim. Mas lá não tem o jdownloader
<kernel> ou entao voce baixa o jdownloader.deb
<teste> kernel: Eu já tinha o programa instalado e depois ele parou de funcionar. Tem algum comando para eu remover todo o programa do sistema?
<kernel> sudo apt-get remove --purge programa
<kernel> --purge ele deleta todos arquivos de configuraçoes do programa
<kernel> para usar o jdownloader precisa do java
<kernel> tambem :)
<kernel> http://softwarelivre.org/titao/blog/instalando-jdownloader-no-ubuntu
<teste> kernel: Foi por isso que o programa parou de funcionar. Eu tive que desinstalar o pacote java que vem com o ubuntu para instalar o JDK.
<teste> kernel: Depois disso o jdownloader parou de funcionar.
<kernel> jdk é o mesmo java
<kernel> Java Development Kit (JDK)
<teste> kernel: Eu sei. Mas é que o ubuntu vem com o OpenJDK.
<kernel> sudo apt-get install oracle-jdk7-installer
<teste> kernel: E eu desinstalei e instalei o JDK da oracle.
<teste> kernel: Sim. Já tenho ele instalado.
<kernel> era pra abrir normal entao :/
<felipealmeida> teste: como vc instalou o java da oracle?
<teste> kernel: Estou terminando de fazer uma atualização e depois vou tentar os comandos que vc passou.
<teste> felipealmeida: Acho que foi como o kernel escreveu ali. Mas o java está funcionando, o único problema aqui é o jdownloader.
<felipealmeida> que erro que dá?
<teste> felipealmeida: Não dá erro. O atalho do jdownloader sumiu do painel inicial quando instalei o JDK da oracle.
<Rudolf> de novo isso
<teste> Rudolf: ?
<Rudolf> teste: esse "pau" do jdownloader é repetitivo
<kernel> teste, se ja está instalado é so digitar jdownloader no terminal
<teste> Rudolf: Acho que eu pedi ajudar a você há algumas semanas. Ainda não resolvi o problema.
<teste> *ajuda
<Rudolf> teste: vc AINDA tá nisso véio
<Rudolf> jisus
<Rudolf> teste: não havia funcionado manualmente?
<teste> Rudolf: Tinha parado de usar o programa. Agora precisei dele e voltei, né.
<teste> Rudolf: Eu tentei arrumar, tentei excluir, tentei reinstalar...
<teste> Rudolf: não funciona mais nada.
<Rudolf> teste: parabens
<teste> Rudolf: ehheuhe
<Rudolf> eu uso o source do site
<Rudolf> entre no diretorio ~/.jd
<Rudolf> e digito java -jar JDownloader.jar
<Rudolf> teste: já tentou?
<teste> Rudolf: ihh, cara. O que tinha de jd aqui eu já exclui tudo na tentativa de reinstalá-lo.
<Rudolf> teste: parabens [2]
<Rudolf> teste: bom, fica a dica
<teste> Rudolf: kernel: Tem como eu fazer a instalação em modo gráfico?
<teste> teste: Rudolf: linha de comando não deu não.
<Rudolf> teste: e no que acha que vai ser diferente?
<Rudolf> teste: o sistema por detras do "modo gráfico" é o apt/aptitude
<Rudolf> teste: da na mesma
<teste> Rudolf: O que acontece na linha de comando é que ele não encontra o pacote.
<Rudolf> teste: e pq vc acha que no modo grafico vai achar?
<Rudolf> teste: é o mesmo sistema
<Rudolf> teste: tem que ser adicionado o repositorio do jdownloader no /etc/apt/sources.list (se existir)
<Rudolf> teste: você já viu se existe repositório do jdownloader?
<teste> Rudolf: Não, cara. To falando em ir no site do programa e tentar baixar algum pacote.
<Rudolf> teste: duh!
<Rudolf> teste: explique-se melhor
<Rudolf> teste: baixe o jd.sh e rode ele
<Rudolf> teste: no modo gráfico
<teste> consegui instalar baixando o arquivo no site.
<Rudolf> teste: parabens
<Rudolf> [3]
<teste> Rudolf: kernel: felipealmeida: Obrigado!
<Rudolf> é assim que uso
<teste> Até mais.
<kernel> aleluia!
<kernel> uaiehiaeiuah
<jardelvdas> boa tarde pessoal
<jardelvdas> alguem sabe me dizer como melhorar o desempenho da vbox, tenho 2g de ram
<jardelvdas> no pc
<marconm1> 0.0
<marconm1> jardelvdas: boa pergunta
<marconm1> melhora a sua maquina q melhora a vbox
<jardelvdas> marconm1, boa dica, kkkk
<jardelvdas> marconm1, swap, zram etc ajuda neste caso?
<marconm1> memoria placa de video
<marconm1> jardelvdas: a swap ele vai fazer uso sim .. mas soh quando acabar a ram
<marconm1> jardelvdas: é servidor ou maquina pessoal
<jardelvdas> marconm1, maq pessoal
<jardelvdas> marconm1, to fazendo um curso de powerbuilder e preciso usar o windxp, mas ta lento trava etc
<jardelvdas> marconm1, tinha dual boot mas to so com ubuntu
<Rudolf> jardelvdas: lentidão pode ser disco
<Rudolf> jardelvdas: quantos processadores tem a maquina
<Rudolf> jardelvdas: tente colocar 2 no virtual
<Rudolf> jardelvdas: e dica, use vmware-player, é mais rápido
<Peste_Bubonica> internet explorer 6 é uma disgraça
<jardelvdas> Rudolf, blz
<jardelvdas> Rudolf, o disco que vmware usa é o mesmo formato do vbox?
<alexandresenna> boa tarde meu povo
<Rudolf> jardelvdas: não
<Rudolf> jardelvdas: não é simples migrar
<Rudolf> jardelvdas: a não ser que vc tenha instalado como compatível na hora de criar o disco
<jardelvdas> Rudolf, blz
<jardelvdas> Rudolf, tem dica pra intalar a vmware?
<Rudolf> jardelvdas: não
<jardelvdas> Rudolf, blz
<jardelvdas> Rudolf, vou da uma pesquisada
<jardelvdas> Rudolf, vlw
<Rudolf> jardelvdas: seguinte, não disse também que vai cair perfeitamente
<Rudolf> jardelvdas: pode ser problema da sua controladora de disco
<Rudolf> jardelvdas: sugiro utilizar o programa iotop para verificar o consumo de disco caso continue zuado
<alexandresenna> qual o "pobrema"?
<Rudolf> jardelvdas: e sempre use arquivo de disco dividido em blocos
<jardelvdas> Rudolf, vou tentar as dicas d 2 proc
<Rudolf> jardelvdas: é um bom começo
<jardelvdas> Rudolf, na vbox
<Rudolf> jardelvdas: 2G já é suficiente também
<Rudolf> jardelvdas: utilize aquele negocio do xp
<Rudolf> computador -> propriedades -> avançado -> configurar para melhor performance
<jardelvdas> Rudolf, mas 2g pra fisica e vbox
<Rudolf> jardelvdas: aaaaa
<Rudolf> jardelvdas: quanto está configurado o vbox?
<Rudolf> jardelvdas: e para usar o que?
<nntp> alguem sabe de uma distro live dvd de preferencia que vem com o navegador opera?
<alexandresenna> pq opera nnt?
<alexandresenna> nntp, perdão
<alexandresenna> acho que não existe nenhuma, a maioria usa o firefox
<olnei> Doação para o projeto LibreOffice : http://migre.me/b97b4
<alexandresenna> o Opera não é padrão
<nntp> vo montar uma distro no slax entao com opera kk
<jardelvdas> Rudolf, 872 winxp
<Peste_Bubonica> raaaaaaaaa
<Peste_Bubonica> rolou
<Peste_Bubonica> e se nao fosse o GWT?
<Peste_Bubonica> xo ir comer uma lazanha
<Peste_Bubonica> lasanha
<Rudolf> nntp: opera não é livre
<Rudolf> nntp: é binário, por isso a ausência de opera em livecds
<Rudolf> nntp: cuidado que você pode ter problemas legais em sua redistribuição. leia a licensa dele antes
<Rudolf> jardelvdas: é, sua ram é baixa para emulação
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: e ae pepineiro
<jardelvdas> Rudolf, mas vlw pela ajuda
<jardelvdas> Rudolf, abrç
<Rudolf> jardelvdas: até
<alexandresenna> galera vou-me já
<alexandresenna> abraços
<MarconM> boa tarde
<MarconM> povo
<tiagoscd> tarde :)
<nntp> boa
<tiagoscd> o/
<jardelvdas> Rudolf, tem como fazer com que a vbox use somente a swap ou nao vai melhorar o desemprenho?
<omelete> jardelvdas,  swap? tá com pouca ram ai
<omelete> to precisando d + mem aqui
<jardelvdas> omelete, sim, somente 2g
<tiagoscd> povo
<tiagoscd> tem alguém vivo por aqui?
<paladinn> só tim e claro
<AiRhEaD> \o/ Firme como palanque em brejo
<tiagoscd> uehauehaue
<tiagoscd> ei
<tiagoscd> se puderem ajudar a divulgar
<tiagoscd> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-br/2015/detail/
<tiagoscd> ficaria grato :)
<paladinn> a gente ganha ingresso free ?
<tiagoscd> paladinn: o sorteio de ingressos free já foi :P
<paladinn> :'-(
<tiagoscd> :/
<Rudolf> jardelvdas: swap é lenta e não, não é possível melhorar o desempenho
<Rudolf> jardelvdas: a não ser que sua swap seja sobre ssd
<xispirito> bom dia
<tiagoscd> dia :)
<xispirito> 14:47 ... acordei agora /o\
<Rudolf> xispirito: tarde
<xispirito> tarde Rudolf
<jardelvdas> Rudolf, ssd?
<Rudolf> jardelvdas: solid state disk
<jardelvdas> Rudolf, como saber se é ssd?
<Rudolf> jardelvdas: se fosse vc já saberia
<xispirito> =D
<Rudolf> jardelvdas: mas apareceria no dmesg, por exemplo
<jardelvdas> Rudolf, o que faz a ssd?
<Rudolf> jardelvdas: o que faz não, o que é
<xispirito> jardelvdas: é um disco sólido
<Rudolf> jardelvdas: discos modernos mais rápidos, mais caros e geralmente menores que o normal que se compra hoje em dia
<xispirito> na real ele não tem formato de disco, mas enfim ...
<Rudolf> jardelvdas: google it
<Rudolf> xispirito: "by the way..."
<AiRhEaD> Já usou ou usa hd ssd?
<Rudolf> AiRhEaD: eu só conheço um que tenha usado
<Rudolf> AiRhEaD: o Peste_Bubonica
<Rudolf> AiRhEaD: ele disse-me ser extremamente mais rápido
<Rudolf> AiRhEaD: trocentas coisas acessando o disco sem gargalo
<AiRhEaD> entre custo e beneficio será que compensa?
<Rudolf> AiRhEaD: diz que sim
<Rudolf> mas aí entra seu orçamento
<Rudolf> no meu ainda não cabe
<xispirito> o que eu queria saber mesmo a respeito dos ssd's são quanto a integridade
<xispirito> s/são/é
<AiRhEaD> Estou querendo testar mais não vi se o meu notebook é compativel
<xispirito> provávelmente não seja, aposto meu masso de cigarro que vão inventar um novo barramento, novo socket ... só para vender placa mãe
<AiRhEaD> xispirito: É sempre assim
<xispirito> a diferença dos pentes ddr1 e ddr2 por exemplo, chega a ser palhaçada
<xispirito> muda UM pino do lugar o encaixe
<xispirito> ¬¬
<olnei> grande tiagoscd, boa tarde!
<Rudolf> xispirito: e como você acha que se enriquece hoje em dia
<Rudolf> xispirito: assista "Story of Stuff"
<xispirito> Rudolf: eu sei que se enriqueçe assim, mas quem paga sou eu
<tiagoscd> olnei: boa o/
<tiagoscd> valeu pelo grande, estou acima do peso mesmo, uehuehauehu
<olnei> nao foi esta a intençao..rs
<xispirito> eu estou quase abaixo do peso o.0
<tiagoscd> olnei: eu sei, só pegando no pé :P
<xispirito> pareçe o Spinal com um cigarro e um café no micro /o\
<tiagoscd> uueaheuahauhe :P
<olnei> entendi...rss
<tiagoscd> acho que preciso tomar um banho
<tiagoscd> estou dormindo aqui ainda
<xispirito> para quem não é da antiga: http://tarnationnation.files.wordpress.com/2010/11/71.jpg
<tiagoscd> vou lá, volto em alguns minutos
<tiagoscd> xispirito: ^^
<tiagoscd> povo que não viu o link antes, bora lá divulgar: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-br/2015/detail/
<tiagoscd> =)
<xispirito> barrydesktop - Desktop Panel GUI for the RIM BlackBerry Handheld
<xispirito> o.0
<olnei> alguém notou que o mouse está "meio lerdo" no beta 2 do 12.10, nos últimos dias?
<sistematico> olnei: Altere a velocidade.
<sistematico> Ursinha: Boa tarde.
<olnei> eu já alterei...parece ser problema do sistema, não estava assim antes
<olnei> como é um beta...
<olnei> tudo é permitido...
<Rudolf> olnei: beta tester need suffer
<sistematico> Até hoje eu estou esperando a Ursinha me ajudar.
<sistematico> uhuhuhuh
<olnei> Rudolf é vero...rs
<tiagoscd> ubuntero: agora que te vi perdido por aqui :)
<ubuntero> tiagoscd, opa
<tiagoscd> só na boa?
<xispirito> tinha uma época que o cursor do mouse simplesmente começava a girar sem parar ... não reclamem =D
<sistematico> é..
<ubuntero> tiagoscd, tentando terminar o torchlight, mas o último desafio é complicado :D
<sistematico> Vou reiniciar e já volto.
<tiagoscd> ubuntero: \o/
<tiagoscd> tem versão pra Linux ou rodando via wine mesmo?
<ubuntero> tava no último humble bundle
<tiagoscd> ah massa ^^
<rcbdesigner> what's Up
<rcbdesigner> buenas
<tiagoscd> buenas :)
<joelwallis> tiagoscd: o/
<tiagoscd> joelwallis: o/
<joelwallis> tiagoscd: vc ja usou esse lubuntu em algum desktop? quais as vantagens dele?
<tiagoscd> joelwallis: já usei sim. a principal vantagem é que ele é super leve
<tiagoscd> no entanto, não gostei muito da suíte de aplicativos para escritório que vinha com ele
<tiagoscd> mas aí só instalei o libreoffice e foi embora
<rcbdesigner> eita q isso aqui vai virar esporte http://ultimosegundo.ig.com.br/ciencia/2012-10-14/felix-baumgartner-faz-hoje-salto-da-estratosfera.html
<Rudolf> rcbdesigner: desocupado
<rcbdesigner> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGh64Xo4axc
<rcbdesigner> olha ai.. tensão da p&%$##
<rcbdesigner> imagine saltar de 39km de altura e ultrapassar 1100 km/h
<Rudolf> rcbdesigner: com certeza não vai acabar com a fome do mundo
<rcbdesigner> Rudolf:  com certeza não
<joelwallis> rcbdesigner: ele rompeu a barreira do som
<joelwallis> mano.. eu q tava vendo tava com medo.. imagina o cara
<joelwallis> uhauaahuahauh
<rcbdesigner> nõa sei se tem um vídeo melhor q esse ainda joelwallis
<joelwallis> vc tava vendo por onde?
<joelwallis> eu tava vendo ao vivo
<joelwallis> acho q os caras disponibilizaram
<joelwallis> em 1080
<joelwallis> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=MrIxH6DToXQ#!
<rcbdesigner> kkkkk
<rcbdesigner> vai ter o q ainda?
<rcbdesigner> conferencia?
<joelwallis> é.
<joelwallis> tava rolando ao vivo na globo news tb.
<nntp> entao esse cara maluco ae ele ja pulou ?
<rcbdesigner> já
<rcbdesigner> mas ainda não vi o vídeo divulgado em alta qualidade
<joelwallis> ja sim nntp
<nntp> nossa eu perdi o jump
<nntp> joelwallis ele ta vivo ?
<joelwallis> ta sim
<nntp> poxa eu perdi... kkk o cara entao atingiu mach 1
<Rudolf> nntp: infelizmente
<rcbdesigner> kkkkkkk
<Rudolf> ia sobrar nano pedaços do retardado
<rcbdesigner> "red bull te da asas!"
<nntp> tem um cara que saltou a 50 anos atraz que foi o primeiro a fazer essa locura ae depois dele demoraram 50 anos pra bater o recorde
<xispirito> quem? alguém pulou de onde?
<nntp> o cara saltou de um balao a mais de 34km de altura e atingiu mais de 1100km por hora
<rcbdesigner> no video tava mostrando 39km
<rcbdesigner> qual dos dois pesa menos.. firefox ou chromium?
<rcbdesigner> xispirito:  sua opinião
<Rudolf> rcbdesigner: joga os dois da extratosfera e ve quem chega primeiro
<rcbdesigner> Rudolf:  acabei de fazer isso
<Rudolf> rcbdesigner: e ae?
 * Rudolf supondo ignorar a lei da gravidade de newton
<rcbdesigner> vai demorar até chegarem no solo.. fique no aguardo rs
<rcbdesigner> parece q chromium levou porrada
<rcbdesigner> testar esse torrent
<rogerioronin1> pessoal boa tarde como faço para atualizar o PCManFM
<_fjunior_> tiagoscd, conseguiu resolver o negocio da placa de rede do rapaz de ontem?
<tiagoscd> _fjunior_: no fim das contas foi
<tiagoscd> :)
<_fjunior_> tiagoscd, bom demais ué... minha conexão me deixou na mão ontem e ai só voltou hj
<tiagoscd> _fjunior_: :P
<_fjunior_> era problemas no sistema?
<tiagoscd> pior eu agora
<tiagoscd> a tim parou de funcionar aqui
<tiagoscd> totalmente sem sinal
<_fjunior_> cara minha internet aki é uma merda
<_fjunior_> :/
<tiagoscd> na realidade foi estranho, ele reinstalou
<tiagoscd> e ai funcionou a plata
<tiagoscd> *placa
<_fjunior_> misterios da tecnologia... kkkkkkk :p
<tiagoscd> deve haver alguma explicação, mas não quis ir afundo :p
<_fjunior_> concerteza
<Matheus_Carvalho> buenas a todos
<tiagoscd> olá, buenas
<tiagoscd> :)
<Matheus_Carvalho> tiagoscd: tranquilo?!
<tiagoscd> tranquilo e contigo?
<tiagoscd> volto em 5 minutos :)
<hebertsilva> boa noite a todos
<hebertsilva> Ursinha,  tudo bem querida?
<rcbdesigner> boa noite
<hebertsilva> tiagoscd, boa noite
<rcbdesigner> face caiu =/
<tiagoscd> opa
<tiagoscd> noite :)
<tiagoscd> mals a demora
<tiagoscd> tava comendo algo aqui
<hebertsilva> tranquilo
<rcbdesigner> bater o rango nestante tb
<rcbdesigner> costela de porco =)
<tiagoscd> =)
<tiagoscd> eu comi macarrão
<rcbdesigner> sobras do almoço no jantar \o/
<tiagoscd> afinal como sempre me dizem, macarrão é comida de domingo :P
<tiagoscd> rcbdesigner: bem nessa, uehaueahue
<rcbdesigner> hahahahaha
<Matheus_Carvalho> tiagoscd: Macarrão == Miojo;
<tiagoscd> Matheus_Carvalho: miojo é tenso em pleno domingo
<andretyn> Fiz macarrâo na panela de pressão, levou 5 minutos:)
<tiagoscd> uehuehauh
<tiagoscd> andretyn: same here
<tiagoscd> :)
<andretyn> Espaguete ao sugo, tava legal:)
<Matheus_Carvalho> aqui vamos esquentar o churras do meio dia :D
<omelete> 5 minutos na pressao?
<omelete> pressao é rapido
<omelete> da menos q isso
<Matheus_Carvalho> powww to ficando com fome
<andretyn> sim, omelete, mas vc tem q fazer o molho antes... depois eh so "pressão" hehehehhe
<omelete> negoicio é o miojo msm
<omelete> mais rapido
<Matheus_Carvalho> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<omelete> mas só uso o macarrao, tempero, molho fasso a parte
<andretyn> omelete, mas vc faz meio quilo de miojo, eu faço KKKKKKK
<omelete> aquele pó q vem é um veneno
<tiagoscd> agora tava lembrando, na época que trabalhava como professor
<tiagoscd> eu almoçava na escola
<tiagoscd> todo dia miojo
<tiagoscd> :P
<tiagoscd> tenho trauma de miojo ^^
<Matheus_Carvalho> come miojo todo dia é tenso
<michael_> eu cai? o.O
<michael_> tiagoscd: falaram de vc no twitter ;D
<michael_> Planet Ubuntu
<tiagoscd> michael_: sim :)
<michael_> de novo meu nick ta indisponivel. arriégua xd
<tiagoscd> michael_: teu nick foi abençoado pelo jeito :P
<raclinux> boa noite a todos na sala
<raclinux> tranquilo rapaziada?
<Matheus_Carvalho> raclinux:  boooooaaa
<raclinux> galera se for possível, gostaria de uma ajuda. alguém aqui roda bluray no ubuntu?
<ibere_SP> boa noite comunidade de ubunteros. duvida no 12.04.1: depois de instalar uma serie de dvd rippers e visualizadores de pdf, algumas fontes do lançador parecem serrilhadas. alguém ja viu?
<raclinux> to quebrando a cabeça ha uma semana e não consigo rodar bluray no ubuntu
<raclinux> ibere_SP boa noite cara beleza?
<ibere_SP> blz!
<raclinux> me explica melhor seu problema pra ver se posso ajudar em algo
<ibere_SP> qdo a gente passa o mouse sobre os icones do lançador aparece uma "etiqueta" com o nome do software. essa etiqueta está com o desenho todo entrelaçado.
<raclinux> mas é só com isso que esta acontecendo ou é com todo o vídeo em si?
<ibere_SP> o mesmo acontece no painel. abro o painel, digito tipo libre e a palavra Aplicativos está toda serrilhada e entrelaçada.
<raclinux> pode ser algum plugin que esteja instalado ou alguma configuração de vídeo que esteja causando isso
<ibere_SP> somente nessas áreas q citei.
<ibere_SP> instalei diversos dvd rippers e diversos visualizadores de pdf... agora não sei exatamente qual foi q causou isso.
<ubuntero> raclinux, o vlc 2 pode rodar bluray mas é experimental, problemas com a criptografia dos discos
<raclinux> faça o seguinte: remova todos eles e quando terminar faça um apt-get update e reincie a maquina
<tiagoscd> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD
<ibere_SP> bom... como estão em uma transição, testando antes de migrar definitivamente, não vamos esquentar em consertar. depois vou refazer a instalação. a graaande dúvida são 2.. ehehhe
<raclinux> ubuntero eu ja li a respeito do vlc 2 mas pelo o que eu entendi, é preciso atualizar o ubuntu e eu particularmente não gosto das versões do ubuntu 11.04 em diante
<raclinux> eu to usando o 10.04
<raclinux> ubuntero li neste link http://ubuntued.info/como-instalar-a-ultima-versao-do-vlc-no-ubuntu
<ibere_SP> 1) pdf: quero grifar, marcar com cores diferentes, traçar retângulos, anotações, fazer marcadores/bookmarks. algo próximo da experiencia q tinha no foxit reader para win7.
<ubuntero> raclinux, o link que o tiagoscd passou parece que resolve o teu problema
<ibere_SP> no ubuntu tentei okular, xournal, acroread, evince, foxit reader, master pdf editor, pdf edit
<raclinux> beleza eu vou dar uma oplhada
<ibere_SP> e pdf studio 7 demo.
<raclinux> tiagoscd valeu brother, tranquilão?
<raclinux> vou olhar seu link
<ibere_SP> o maiss proximo da user experience q tinha no foxit reader para win foi o okular
<tiagoscd> raclinux: tudo certo :)
<tiagoscd> raclinux: você pode usar também o seguinte
<tiagoscd> o XBMC mais um plug-in para reproduzir
<tiagoscd> https://launchpad.net/~team-xbmc/+archive/ppa
<tiagoscd> http://lifehacker.com/5621471/how-to-enable-blu+ray-playback-in-xbmc
<ibere_SP> mas mesmo assim deixa a desejar. ficou a alternativa de usar o foxit reader no wine, q daí entrega o que preciso... mas na verdade eu gostaria muiito de ficar só no ubuntu mesmo... alguma idéia?
<tiagoscd> ibere_SP: você não gosta do evince?
<tiagoscd> ah
<tiagoscd> agora li o contexto
<ibere_SP> o evince é "so" leitor.
<tiagoscd> nunca precisei grifar PDFs, logo nunca procurei um programa que faça isso
<raclinux> tiagos eu estava lendo uma documentação no site oficial do xbmc e eu não entendi muito bem o processo
<ibere_SP> sou concurseiro, estudo muito em pdfs
<raclinux> é sói instalar o programa e um plugin?
<ibere_SP> tiagoscd: obrigado de qq modo. pelo tanto que procurei, acho q o fim é mesmo usar okular ou foxit via wine. daí surge a dúvida, pois li por aí q uma galera q usa gnome não gosta de usar coisas do kde. tem problema em usar okular se uso ubuntu sem kde?
<ibere_SP> pelo q vi ele instala as libs necessarias...
<rsser> que loucuraaaaaa==>>>
<rsser> Bandwidth: (Current Downstream: 157.47kb/s ¤ Current Upstream: 12481.32kb/s)
<ibere_SP> ou haveria conflito entre libs do kde e libs do gnome?
<rsser> quem tem up tão violento assim aqui?
<ubuntero> ibere_SP, só terá mais coisas instaladas, a galera não gosta porque instala muita coisa para rodar um ou outro programa
<andretyn> ibere_SP, tem o xournal, ele faz o q vc quer, isto é, grifar pdf, é isso q vc quer???
<ibere_SP> ubuntero: entendo. valeu.
<andretyn> xournal - Aplicação GTK+ para apontamentos
<ibere_SP> andretyn: o xournal é quase o q quero, porém ele é menos fluido que o okular e este, por sua vez, perde do foxit reader rodando no wine.
<tiagoscd> raclinux: é, vou ver se encontro algum programa pra isso, mas fico lhe devendo por enquanto
<tiagoscd> ibere_SP: pelo que entendi sim
<tiagoscd> só instalar o xbmc e o plug-in
<ibere_SP> tiagoscd: sorry tiago.. perdi... sim para o quê? :-S digo.. para o conflito entre libs?
<tiagoscd> ibere_SP: opa, foi mals, era para ser para o raclinux :P
<ibere_SP> tiagoscd: aliás, parabéns pelo tutorial de "o que fazer depois de instalar o 12.04". transmita ao julian, please!
<ibere_SP> tiagoscd: blz. no problem.
<tiagoscd> ibere_SP: aproveite para transmitir a ele durante a semana, geralmente tá por aqui :D
<ibere_SP> tiagoscd: com certeza o farei!
<tiagoscd> ^^
<tiagoscd> estou gostando de ver o ritmo de festa aqui no IRC
<tiagoscd> tá bombando nos últimos tempos
<tiagoscd> ^^
<Matheus_Carvalho> lol
<Matheus_Carvalho> <o/
<Matheus_Carvalho> \o>
<Matheus_Carvalho> \o/
<ibere_SP> outra dúvida para quem puder ajudar nessa migração: dvd rip. eu usava o dvd fab para copiar dvds no win. tentei o dvd::rip e k9copy. funcionou para alguns, não para outros. é isso mesmo que eu devia esperar em relação a ripar dvds?
<ubuntero> ibere_SP, tem que ver o porque não conseguiu, se foi erro de leitura por falha na mídia ou por proteção
<MrBoss> alguém sabe como habilitar o chat do facebook no pidgin ?
<ibere_SP> andretyn: obrigado por levantar a bola do xournal. sei que parece estranha a fixação por marcar/anotar/grifar pdfs, mas vida de concurseiro é bem por aí.
<ubuntero> MrBoss, só adicionar sua conta do facebook nele, nada de especial
<MrBoss> ja tentei mas sem sucesso. parece que esta desabilitada
<ibere_SP> ubuntero: entendo... é que ainda não achei onde ver log do erro... eu chutaria que foi proteção, pois o mesmo dvd foi copiado no dvdfab.  vou fuçar mais. tks!
<ubuntero> ibere_SP, eu  nunca peguei um protegido, então teria que ver os logs para saber por onde começar a procurar
<raclinux> galera como é mesmo aquele link aonde nos postamos logs do ubuntu on line?
<ubuntero> vou dar uma saída para ver se reiniciando o modem do virtua essa conexão passa a ser aceitável
<ibere_SP> raclinux: paste.ubuntu.com
<ibere_SP> raclinux: esse?
<raclinux> vou ver e ja te falo. eu tinha este link e perdi
<raclinux> ibere é este mesmo que eui estava procurando
<raclinux> veleu mesmo
<ibere_SP> no problem man. ;-)
<raclinux> aliais quero ressaltar que a galera esta de parabens. todo mundo se ajudando e trocando informação
<raclinux> é assim que temos que fazer pra nos unir e levar a comunidade linux para frente
<ibere_SP> outra que não achei na grande teia: como eu personalizo a janela "editar favoritos" no chrome. qdo clico na estrelinha ou botão editar para colocar em outra pasta, a janela que abre é muito pequena. queria deixá-la mais comprida.
#ubuntu-br 2013-10-07
<gregorio> bom noite
<Guest75566> eu tenho um laptop lenovo s400 ja veio com windows 8, mas quero instalar o ubuntu 13.04 e ficar com os dois (dual boot
<Guest75566> mas quando tento o ubuntu nao reconhece as partiçoes do meu HD
<Guest75566> somente o HD inteiro
<astroo-> Guest75566   ola   faz /nick oquequeressemdono
<Guest75566> entao nao consigo instalar o ubuntu como dual boot
<o> boa noite
<claudio-tux> boz
<claudio-tux> boa
<astroo-> ola
<Ernandes> route
<Josue_Rezende> Saudações
<astroo-> ola
<Josue_Rezende> ola astroo
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Mateus_> oi
<ujjain> Happy Birthday. Greetings from Holland to the beautiful Alagoas! / Feliz Aniversário. Cumprimentos da Holanda para as belas Alagoas! - Is this a good translation?
<ifconfig> bom dia
<claudio-tux> bom dia!
<ujjain> bom dia!
<ujjain> alguiem me puede trazuir algo para portugues?
<claudio-tux> ujjain: translate.google
<ujjain> claudio-tux: it's a bad translation
<claudio-tux> ujjain: but to understand the
<claudio-tux> :)
<ujjain> Feliz Aniversário. Cumprimentos da Holanda para as belas Alagoas / Feliz Aniversário. Cumprimentos da Holanda para a bela Alagoas
<ujjain> Tem que ser a bela o as belas?
<claudio-tux> state of Alagoas?
<ujjain> Yes
<ujjain> the state
<ujjain> Greetings from Holland to the beautiful Alagoas.
<ujjain> algo assim.
<ujjain> and Saudações or Cumprimentos?
<claudio-tux> Saudações
<ujjain> ah thanks
<claudio-tux> ok
<roovek> ola boa tarde!
<dtcrshr> eae galera do mau
<B4lr0g> do mau é pega uma nota de 20 dolares e fazer um avião de ponta cabeça,e assim formando doas torres explodindo,e fazendo outra dobra aparecer o nome do osama
<MrBoss> olá
<MrBoss> é possível baixar um arquivo pelo mega via terminal?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<MrBoss> é possível baixar um arquivo pelo mega via terminal lynx ou wget?
<dberg> o que e' mega?
<MrBoss> mega.co.nz
<dberg> ah, ok.
<CarteBlanche> ola amigos
<astroo-> CarteBlanche  ola
<CarteBlanche> ola astroo-
<Josue_Rezende> saudações
#ubuntu-br 2013-10-08
<Meme> como faco para executar o programa que esta compactado no ubuntu 13.04 quero instalar o tor browser... qual linha de comando escrevo no terminal ? tor-browser-gnu-linux-i686-2.3.25-13-dev-pt-PT.tar.gz
<gledson> estou usando linux lubuntu no meu netbook e quero intalar o ubuntu 13.04. Como faco isso? Tenho que usar o pendrive de novo?
<hggdh> Meme: tar -xzf tor-browser-gnu-linux-i686-2.3.25-13-dev-pt-PT.tar.gz
<Meme> valeu
<hggdh> gledson: qual tua versão actual do lubuntu?
<gledson> pera ai que vou ver
<hggdh> Meme: o comando que te passei não vai executar o tor, vai apenas descompacta-lo
<gledson> Kd
<hggdh> gledson: em um terminal, 'lsb_release -a'
<leomoura> oi pessoal, sou novo no linux
<gledson> lubuntu 3.0.8-31generic(i686)
<leomoura> instalei o debian via live cd...começou com interface grafica e tal, reiniciou e pediu usuário e senha...loguei e aí fica na tela usuario@usuario esperando um comando para interface gráfica
<leomoura> alguém sabe me dizer qual?]
<leomoura> ????
<leomoura> instalei o debian via live cd...começou com interface grafica e tal, reiniciou e pediu usuário e senha...loguei e aí fica na tela usuario@usuario esperando um comando para interface gráfica
<gledson> alguem sabe me dizer se pra eu trocar o lubuntu por ubunto tenho q formatar normalmente?
<mirqui> põe o live cd que tem a opção de sobrescrever , não precisa formatar
<licensed> gledson, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<licensed> gledson, ai na tela de login escolhe UNITY
<licensed> gledson, para mudar pro kubuntu, vc instala o pacote kubuntu-desktop e na hora de logar escolhe KDE
<licensed> etc..
<gledson> nao entendo muito mais o live cd e um aplicativo
<mirqui> sim , instala tudo
<mirqui> acho que dura uns 20 a 30 min
<mirqui> dependendo de sua internet
<mirqui> entre instalar pacotes novos e antigos
<Marcelo> Alguem tem o tutorial de instalação da versão 13.4?
<Marcelo> Boa noite.
<mirqui> é só botar no drive de cd , o resto o pc faz
<edmo> boa noite pessoal
<mirqui> tenho pouco conhecimento técnico ou quase nenhum
<Marcelo> Depois da instalação e e reinicialização, tenho que tirar o cd-rom ou deixo no drive?
<mirqui> então , vale a lei do menor esforço :)
<Marcelo> Fica uma tela toda escura, com um "ok" no canto... é para eu apertar o enter? Tiro o cd antes?
<mirqui> não , ele vai instalar
<mirqui> espera que o ubuntu faz tudo
<Marcelo> Tá... é que tinha esse ok no canto da tela, ae apertei, e tinha esquecido o cd dentro do drive... rsrsrs... ainsiedade de principiante...
<Marcelo> recomecei a instalação.
<mirqui> ahahah conheço o ubuntu a 1ano :)
<Marcelo> É show!!
<mirqui> tbm quebrei muito a  cabeça
<mirqui> é muito bom
<Marcelo> Sabe dizer se tem algum problema com máquinas antigas?
<mirqui> sei que é bem leve , quanto a isso não sei , fala com o mediador do site
<Marcelo> ok.
<Josue_Rezende> Marcelo
<Josue_Rezende> qualquer coisa pode chamar
<Marcelo> Valeu.
<Josue_Rezende> fui
<Josue_Rezende> mimi
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Kyhell> Boa noite pra geral...
<Kyhell> Como novo no sistema Linux, queria saber como faço para os videos do Youtube pararem de ficarem travando.
<Kyhell> Desde já agradeço !
<slipky> bom dia... tenho um server rodando openldap e cups... é possivel fazer com que os client windows peça uma autenticação com o ldap toda vez que mande um job através de uma impressora instalada pelo servidor cups?
<Fabiano_> Bom dia
<Fabiano_> pessoal tenho problemas
<Fabiano_> eu conecto meu ipood via usb mas o note não reconhece
<YokoBR> e aí, galera, alguém ansioso para a saída do SteamOS?
<Guest82281> boa tarde galera
<Guest82281> não consigo instalar o ubuntu
<YokoBR> Poxa loxa, Guest82281
<YokoBR> Qual é o problema?
<DanielSa> boa tarde pessoal, alguem ja usou o auditd para monitorar o /var/www ? Alguma dica?
<Josue_Rezende> Saudações
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<chicognu> vocês conhecem algum servidor integrado ao desktop que de pra configurar so nos cliques ?
<chicognu> não to com saco de configurar servidor agora, mesmo o mais simples
<chicognu> pode ser http ou ftp
<xGrind> chicognu, q servidor?
<Marcelo_> Boa noite povão
#ubuntu-br 2013-10-09
<friday_> pessoal a opção de aparência sumiu do menu de configuração do ubuntu 12.10
<friday_> alguém sabe como retornar esta opção?
<astroo-> ola da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<friday_> astroo-, ok
<celso> toda configuração da area de trabalho fica no diretorio .conf
<celso> na sua home
<celso> tipo /home/friday/.conf
<dedas> olá
<dedas> alguém ?
<Ernandes> not
<astroo-> eu sempre
<Ernandes> rs
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Josue_Rezende> Saudações
<Elfon> PEssoal, como faço pra saber a temperatura normal de funcionamento do processador? Pra saber se ele tá ok
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<hggdh> Elfon: normalmente a melhor fonte é a documentação do fabricante do processador
<Elfon> hggdh: como faço isso?
<Elfon> Acer 4810 Tz, Intel SU 2700
<hggdh> Elfon: indo ao site do frabricante, e procurando
<hggdh> (do processador, não do computador)
<Elfon> ok
<Elfon> hggdh: achei em: http://ark.intel.com/pt-br/products/42004/Intel-Pentium-Processor-SU2700-2M-Cache-1_30-GHz-800-MHz-FSB
<Elfon> mas não diz nada de temperatura :(
<hggdh> Elfon: http://www.intel.com/support/processors/sb/CS-033342.htm
<Pinages> Olá, boa tarde. Como eu faço para instalar o ubuntu 13.04 em minha máquina?
<hggdh> Pinages: (1) baixe-o em um pendrive ou DVD; reinicialize o sistema via o pendrive (ou DVD). Mas eu sugiro o 12.04, que tem suporte por 5 anos
<Pinages> Entendi. Eu tenho o Ubuntu 10.04 instalado na minha máquina, compartilhado com Windows XP. Porém deletei alguns arquivos que não deveria pelo <Kleansweep>  e não estou conseguindo rodar o Wine, o OpenOffice, nem o Wine, por isso pensei em Instalar uma versão mais recente para sanar este problema. Será que vai dar certo?
<hggdh> Pinages: provavelmente não, se tua versão atual é, de fato, 10.04
<Pinages> <+hggdh> Sim, a minha versão é a 10.04. Então qual seria a melhor solução?
<hggdh> Pinages: neste caso, tua única opção é um upgrade para a 12.04 (10.04 era LTS, e 12.04 é LTS; um LTS pode fazer um upgrade para a próxima LTS, ou para a versão imediatamente superior)
<hggdh> Pinages: em outras palavras: 10.04 -> 12.04, ou 10.04 -> 10.10
<Pinages> Ok, vou fazer o upgrade para a 12.04.3 em LTS
<hggdh> Pinages: quaiquer outras versões exigem re-installação
<Pinages> A re-instalação é muito complicada? Sou usuário mediano, por isso estou com estas dúvidas.
<hggdh> Pinages: há sempre o risco de perder-se todos os dados
<hggdh> para uma re-instalação, é fortemente recomendado fazer-se um backup completo dos dados
<hggdh> se o /home está sob o mesmo filesystem do root, então o backup é requirido
<Pinages> hggdh: Agradeço pelas informações e esclarecimentos, farei o upgrade.
<lopes> boa tarde
<lopes> boa tarde
<lopes> boa tarde
<lopes> yes
<lopes> boa tarde
<Nalin> Boa tarde
<Nalin> Estou tentando instalar o libdvdcss2.
<Nalin> digito o comando gksu sh /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh mais durante o processo da erro
<licensed> dtcrshr, ;) aew
<licensed> Nalin, seria interessante vc colar o erro, para que o povo possa ajudar melhor
<dtcrshr> eae licensed
<dtcrshr> firmeza
<licensed> dtcrshr, trankz =D
<dtcrshr> so na macia?
<Nalin> A requisição HTTP foi enviada, aguardando resposta... 404 Not Found 2013-10-09 18:34:36 ERRO 404: Not Found.  Dynamic fetch failed; Falling back to static fetch --2013-10-09 18:34:36--  http://packages.medibuntu.org/pool/free/libd/libdvdcss/libdvdcss2_1.2.10-0.2medibuntu1_amd64.deb Resolvendo packages.medibuntu.org (packages.medibuntu.org)... 88.191.127.22 Conectando-se a packages.medibuntu.org (packages.medibuntu.org)|88.191.12
<Nalin> eu estou utilizando o comando
<Nalin> gksu sh /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<Nalin> e retorna este erro
<Nalin> A requisição HTTP foi enviada, aguardando resposta... 404 Not Found 2013-10-09 18:34:36 ERRO 404: Not Found.  Dynamic fetch failed; Falling back to static fetch --2013-10-09 18:34:36--  http://packages.medibuntu.org/pool/free/libd/libdvdcss/libdvdcss2_1.2.10-0.2medibuntu1_amd64.deb Resolvendo packages.medibuntu.org (packages.medibuntu.org)... 88.191.127.22 Conectando-se a packages.medibuntu.org (packages.medibuntu.org)|88.191.12
<bsk> Nalin: parece que o link de download que o script usa para instalar a lib está quebrado
<bsk> deixou de existir
<Nalin> está no site do ubuntu brasil
<Nalin> ou melhor http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/que-fazer-apos-instalar-ubuntu-13-04.html
<bsk> Nalin: entendo.. pode ser algo temporário
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<bsk> e ae
<astroo-> ola
<jaba> ola
<jaba> instalei o ubuntu 13
<jaba> faço o login
<jaba> mas ele fica na tela preta
<astroo-> jaba  ola
<jaba> so vejo o mause
<jaba> quando faço o login , fica na tela preta mexendo o mouse
<ricardobarbosams> alguem ja implementou proxy-arp no linux?
<jaba> alguem tem uma solução
<ricardobarbosams> jaba, da um ctrl + f2
<ricardobarbosams> ctrl+alt +f2
<ricardobarbosams> e dmesg
<ricardobarbosams> var/log
<jaba> bom entra no terminal
<jaba> depois
<jaba> depois de entrar no terminal
<ricardobarbosams> jaba,
<ricardobarbosams> verifica os logs
<ricardobarbosams> '/var/log
<ricardobarbosams> dmesg
#ubuntu-br 2013-10-10
<Marcelo> Boa noite!
<Marcelo> Instalei o 13.04 32bits.
<Marcelo> Está funcionando bem!
<astroo-> Marcelo  ola
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<sagat> boa noite alguem ai usa lynx ?
<sagat> preciso de uma ajuda (tenho um servidor de pequeno porte e rodo atualmente ubuntu server , eu gostaria de saber se existe algum browser em modo texto que aceite visualização de figuras
<sagat> pode até emular
<sagat> monitor de baixa resolução ok
<sagat> para deixar claro
<sagat> é uma ipfilter , com objeto iptable monitorando algumas redes porém as vezes tenho qu edisparar uma informação para esses equipamentos como forma de pergunta a rede interna , para esse atack é necessário um browser e eu como ja uso o lynx minha duvida é se existe a possiblidade de emular o flas player e o java para lynx ?
<sagat> boa noite e muito obrigado
<sagat> pessoal sei que para muitos isso é rotina porém para os novatos no ubuntu que tem a vontade de começar a entender mais sobre segurança linux
<sagat> instale o ufw
<sagat> sudo apt-get install ufw -y
<sagat> o -y é para concordar com tudo
<sagat> liberar a instalação total
<sagat> depios de instalado
<sagat> sudo  ufw enable (para ativa-lo )
<sagat> sudo ufw status para ver se ele está ativo
<sagat> se estiver inativo
<sagat> ufw enable
<sagat> depois se tiverem duvida podem me chamar ajudarei com o maior prazer
<sagat> a se alguém ai tiver uma solução legal para o meu primeiro algoritmo citado
<sagat> tamo ae , vamo discuti o assunto
<sagat> obrigado
<sagat> boa noie
<sagat> noite
<ghbhg> bom dia, alguem ai?
<ghbhg> ninguém online?
<ghbhg> tb esta muito cedo ne?
<ghbhg> help
<ghbhg> off
<ghbhg> fui
<Josue_Rezende> Bom dia!
<rodrigo> to tento dificuldades na instalação do sistema em meu note
<rodrigo> sim+ core i7 4 g de memoria video integrado
<Rareirin> Olá. League of Legends roda no ubuntu?
<rodrigo> tem uma forma para fazer ele roda
<rodrigo> mas fica desconfigurada a loja
<Rareirin> Vish...
<rodrigo> alguem pod eme ajuda to tento prolemas na instalação do sistema no meu note
<marcelo> ola bom dia
<marcelo> pessoal seguinte
<marcelo> instalei o ubuntu 13 no meu pc
<marcelo> e instalei o driver de video nvidia
<marcelo> quando eu inicio o login minha fica preta e mecho o mouse
<marcelo> algem tem uma solução
<B4lr0g> bom dia
<K0D3R> alguem usa openstack?
<marcelo> o meu ubuntu inicia com tela preta
<marcelo> alguem uma solução
<K0D3R> marcelo, ligue o monitor na tomada
<K0D3R> depois aperte o botao ligar
<marcelo> o monitor esta ligado
<K0D3R> :)
<marcelo> consigo fazer o login
<marcelo> mas fica na tela preta com mouse
<K0D3R> http://askubuntu.com/questions/162075/my-computer-boots-to-a-black-screen-what-options-do-i-have-to-fix-it
<K0D3R> marcelo, ver se a solucao no link acima te serve
<JoBArTe_Skuld> bom dia
<JoBArTe_Skuld> alguem conheçe alguna alternativa CLI ao ufw?
<cristina_> #brasil
<jaba_> ola pessoal
<jaba_> ainda tenho problemas ao instalar driver da nvidia
<jaba_> quando instalei o driver
<jaba_> quando inicio o ubuntu
<jaba_> a tela fica preta
<jaba_> alguem tem uma sugestao
<jaba_> ja enseri o "nomodeset" em /var/default/grub
<jaba_> mas nao funcionou
<deborah> oi
<deborah> eu baixei o programa e to com ele no meu pendrive
<Guest28005> quand eu ligo o computador e aperto f12
<Guest28005> o ubuntu não aparece
<YokoBR> galera, qual é melhor: AMD FX ou AMD Fusion??
<Gordo> Cara, em alguns casos exemplo o FX-6100 comparado ao Fusion A4 3300
<Gordo> O FX saí na vantagem
<Gordo> (obs: minha opnião )
<Summerkiller> alguem tem algum link para fazer boot no mac para intalar linux ?
<licensed_> Tenho um live usb do ubuntu e queria fazer persistencia (manter as alteracoes feitas no sistema, após desligar o pc). Alguem sabe como posso fazer?
<ricardobarbosams> alguem ja montou um proxy-arp?
<chouga> Boa tarde a todos!
<boyslim> boa galera e u  seguinte o meu ubuntu e 11.10 e quero migrar para o mais recente atravez do terminal tem como alguem pode me ajudar nessa desde ja agradeço
<chouga> boyslim-> Apesar deste procedimento ser possível pelas próprias atualizações do sistema o mesmo não é recomendável pois a probabilidade de algo errado ocorrer não é pequena. Logo recomendo que faças uma instalação do zero.
<boyslim> blz então brother vou seguir tua dica,sou iniciante em linux mais to viciado e sei que vc e um brother com muito experiencia
<chouga> Sem problemas, estamos aqui para ajudar, precisas de algo mais?
<chouga> boyslim-> Sem problemas, estamos aqui para ajudar, precisas de algo mais?
<boyslim> por enquanto não mais se aparecer irei precisar de vcs
<chouga> boyslim-> Estando eu aqui ainda, pode contar comigo.
<boyslim> blz to baixando o ubuntu 13.04
<boyslim> chouga vc tem experiencia com debian
<chouga> boyslim-> Não muito, por quê?
<boyslim> to querendo instalar ele tbm ao lado do ubuntu no meu not
<chouga> boyslim-> A instalação do Debian é bem fácil, e os menus são bem didáticos. Se quiser mais informações podes acompanhar o tutorial deste site(http://pplware.sapo.pt/linux/aprenda-a-instalar-o-debian-7-0-wheezy/) ou dar uma olhada em vídeos no YouTube.
<ninnjja> precisa particionar o HD pra instalar ubuntu?
<ninnjja> qj ubuntu
<boyslim> chouga nesse site http://www.debian.org/CD/netinst/ tem uma instalaçao via rede vou dar uma olhada nos dois aqui
<ninnjja> queria saber do desempenho do intel hd3000 no ubuntu
<ninnjja> comparado com windows
<chouga> ninnjja-> Eu tenho um Ivy Bridge (HD 4000) e uso-o no Ubuntu 12.04.3 e funciona muito bem. Na mesma máquina também tenho um HD com o Windows 7 instalado e o meu Ubuntu tem um desempenho muito melhor que meu Windows 7.
<ninnjja> pra instalar ubuntu precisa fazer alguma coisa ou a própria instalação cria a partição?
<chouga> ninnjja-> No instalador há um menu que fz isso.
<chouga> niko-> *faz
<ninnjja> chouga: e pra desinstalar?
<chouga> ninnjja-> *faz
<chouga> ninnjja-> Desintalar o Ubuntu?
<ninnjja> chouga: isso
<chouga> ninnjja-> O Ubuntu não é um programa que você pode instalar ou desinstalar, ele é um sistema operacional completo, logo, assim como ocorre no Windows, você apenas pode retirá-lo através da formatação do HD.
<ninnjja> o windows veio pre instalado, sem disco.
<ninnjja> tem uma partição invisível q não posso acessar
<ninnjja> dá pra instalar o ubuntu sem usar dvd?
<chouga> ninnjja-> Sim, você também pode instalá-lo através de um pendrive.
<ninnjja> hm, tem um tutorial de montar o iso
<chouga> ninnjja-> Isso foi uma pergunta?
<ninnjja> acho q deve ser mais rapido instalar do HD do que de um dvd ou de um pen drive
<chouga> ninnjja-> "Instalar do HD"?
<chouga> ninnjja-> Não seria, instalar no HD?
<ninnjja> os dois. Emular o ISO no HD e instalar sem gravar o iso num dvd
<chouga> ninnjja-> Como você irá "emular" uma .iso num HD que não tem sistema?
<Alexandre> Gostaria de saber como crio uma pasta compartilhada entre uma maquina ubuntu e outra mint!!!
<licensed> Tenho um live usb do ubuntu (hd externo) e queria fazer persistencia (manter as alteracoes feitas no sistema, após desligar o pc). Alguem sabe como posso fazer?
<ninjjaa> acabei de ver um benchmark de opengl comparando intel windows e ubuntu, no windows sempre é melhor
<ninjjaa> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=intel_ivbmesa92_win7&num=3 a Intel não consegue fazer driver de linux? ou tem alguma coisa a mais?
#ubuntu-br 2013-10-11
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<boyslim> boa galera me indiquem um programa bom pra baixar videos do youtube quero baixar video aulas
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> downloadhelper  do firefox para adicionar
<Ernandes> bah
<astroo-> ?
<subzero> ola
<Marcio_Curioso> oi
<subzero> hggdh,
<subzero> on?
<subzero> alguem on?
<Marco__> #Bom Dia !   Senhores..
<platao> alo???
<Fabiano_> a minha central de programas não está realizando dowloads o que pode ser?
<Fabiano_> alguem poderia me dar uma força?
<luiz> Ola.. gostaria de uma ajuda ..alguem pode me ajudar
<luiz> .....
<hggdh> luiz: faça tua pergunta, não é necessário pedir para perguntar
<luiz> ok
<luiz> instalei o ubuntu 8.04  e não esta atualizando pode me ajudar ?
<hggdh> 8.04 não mais é suportado, a pelo menos dois anos. Não há mais como atualuza-lo
<hggdh> poderias tentar um upgrade para a 10.04, seguido de *outro* upgrade para a 12.04
<luiz> tem como instalar o 12.04 direto ?
<hggdh> sim, podes *instalar*. Não é possível actualizar directo
<hggdh> mas isto significa que *TENS* que ter um backup -- na nova instalação teus dados serão perdidos
<luiz> tudo bem não tem nada de arquivos
<hggdh> bom :-)
<hggdh> divirta-se
<luiz> ok obrigado
<luiz> é so baixar e rodar ?
<hggdh> baixar, gravar em um pendrive ou DVD, e arrancar do pendrive (ou DVD)
<luiz> ok
<luiz> obrigado
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Guest66213> meu sistema na entra.
<Guest66213> acabei de comprar um pc com linux, mas nao funciona.
<astroo-> que erro da?
<astroo-> faz /nick escolhe1nickdficildeterdono
<Guest66213> aparece um terra rosa mandando escolher o SO, escolho ubuntu, mas na acontece nada.
<astroo-> da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
#ubuntu-br 2013-10-12
<mirqui> existe outro sistema operacional que você possa escolher ?
<maicon> nao consigo ver videos
<Guest66213> nao. o pc enovo. chegou ontem, veio so com o ubuntu.
<mirqui> tens como pegar um live cd ?
<Guest66213> acomo faco isso?
<mirqui> pega uma verção do linux , ubuntu 12.04 , 13 , ou outra que tú queira
<mirqui> grava num dvd e instala no pc novo
<Guest66213> neste site mesmo?
<mirqui> não vai te dar mais dor de cabeça
<mirqui> ai não sei , sou novo no chat
<mirqui> eu peguei meu primeiro linux no site baixaki
<mirqui> conhece ?
<Guest66213> sim, conheco. depois faco o q?
<mirqui> entra no site baixaki.com.br
<mirqui> vai em sistemas operacionais
<mirqui> ai vai te mostar os linux \debiam \ etc
<mirqui> escolhe o que tú quizer
<mirqui> eu particularmente , gosto do ubuntu
<mirqui> mas já usei o mint também , é muito bonito , mas deu problema no note
<Guest66213> sim e qual procedimento.
<Guest66213> ?
<mirqui> é simples
<mirqui> baixa o programa ,
<mirqui> ubuntu , debia , mint , o que você quizer
<mirqui> depois de baixar , brava no dvd com uma imagem iso
<mirqui> depois é só instalar no pc novo
<mirqui> o live cd faz tudo
<Guest66213> so colocar no drive e reiniciar?
<mirqui> se tiver dúvidas , vem aqqui e fala com o mediador ou qualquer pessoa
<mirqui> sim
<mirqui> ele mesmo
<mirqui> depois de instalar
<mirqui> ele ejeta o cd
<MarceloFaria> Boa noite... alguem pode me ajudar a deixar o fire fox em portugues brasileiro???
<astroo-> ola
<MarceloFaria> OLá! Vc sabe como eu posso deixar o fire fox com os comandos em brasileiro?
<astroo-> vai buscar ao ste do mozilla
<astroo-> site
<MarceloFaria> o site me retorna complemento para o FF 25!!!!????
<astroo-> https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/all/
<MarceloFaria> Beleza! O Fire Fox está em português btaileiro.... mas e a barra onde tem: Arquivo; editar (...) ainda está em ingles!!!??
<MarceloFaria> Alguem teria uma ideia do que pode ser feito?
<EliasNeto> hi
<Idsi> oi :)
<Idsi> Pessoal, quam está on?
<Idsi> *Quem
<xGrind> EliasNeto, oi
<astroo-> EliasNeto  ola
<Idsi> :)
<EliasNeto> novo aqui, gostaria de saber se alguem sabe como ou ja conseguiu emular o League Of Legends pelo Wine
<_Zeca_> olá
<Idsi> _Zeca_ olá!
<marcelofaria> como mudo a barra de menus para portugues brasil qdo abro o Fire Fox??? HELP!
<marcelofaria> ??
<xGrind> marcelofaria, como assim? baixou o firefox de onde?
<marcelofaria> opa!!!
<marcelofaria> xGrid: !
<xGrind> marcelofaria, vc baixou o firefox de onde? qual versão é?
<marcelofaria> 1º baixei o ubuntu e o firefox estava too em ingles
<marcelofaria> entao fui atualizar e acabei baixando o firefox 24
<xGrind> qual versao do ubuntu?
<xGrind> hmm
<marcelofaria> 12.04
<xGrind> o Ubuntu esta em portugues?
<marcelofaria> sim
<xGrind> procura por "Suporte a idiomas"
<marcelofaria> só a barra de menus que fica em inlges...
<xGrind> eu uso xubuntu. no unity acho q é só digitar no dash q aparece
<marcelofaria> sou leigo leigo leigo...
<marcelofaria> to usando o ubuntu tem 3 dias...
<marcelofaria> xubuntu é igual o ubuntu?
<xGrind> é, mas usa outro ambiente de trabalho
<xGrind> marcelofaria, esse é o suporte a idiomas q eu disse http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/capturadetela-12-10-2013-004101.php
<marcelofaria> outra duvida é como posso rodar programas feito para windows no ubuntu.
<xGrind> da pra usar wine, mas não são todos q rodam perfeitos. eu prefiro rodar no windows mesmo
<xGrind> ou vc deixa Ubuntu e windows instalados na mesma maquina, ou instala o windows no virtualbox. assim, vc nao precisa reiniciar a maquina sempre q precisar rodar alguma coisa do windows
<marcelofaria> certo. qto ao idioma eu fiz essa tela ae... mas o menu de ferramentas continua em ngles
<marcelofaria> apliquei a todo o sistema : portug brasil
<xGrind> digita isso no terminal: sudo apt-get install firefox-locale-pt
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<marcelofaria> bom... vou fechar o fire fox e entrar novamente...
<marcelofaria> xGrind: Vc é feraaaa!!!!!
<marcelofaria> Resolveu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<xGrind> marcelofaria, o/
<xGrind> qualquer outra duvida, entra ae no canal :D
<marcelofaria> Valeuuu mesmo, vou anotar esse codigo para passar a outros qdo puder... qual canal?
<xGrind> esse aki mesmo, ubuntu-br :p
<marcelofaria> Aaa... com certeza!!! Muito obrigado!!!!
<marcelofaria> Fica com Deus.
<Cesar_Augusto> alguém sabe como posso fazer no libreoffice , algo como uma prova de marcar ?
<Luciano_> Ae galera amanha que horas saira a nova versão ?
<Lucas_> ola bom dia
<Lucas_> alguem poderia me ajudar com a instalação do ubuntu??
<Lucas_> estou baixando via torrent e gostaria de saber se depois de baixar ele é só gravar em cd, cabe em um cd ou tem que gravar em um dvd??
<Lucas_> alguem pore me ajudar??
<Lucas_> gostaria de saber se é só gravar a iso do download e queimar em um cd ou em um dvd??
<Lucas_> ??????
<Lucas_> ?????
<Lucas_> ?????
<kelly> Ola pessoal, gostaria de instalar o ubuntu no meu computador. Tenho o windows, pensei em formatar e instalar , é esse mesmo o processo?
<marcelofaria> Alguem pode me ajudar a instalar a impressora ip 1900 da canon?
<marcelofaria> Bom dia...
<marcelofaria> ?
<marcelofaria> .
<Valter> ola bom dia
<Valter> estou com problemas na instalação do chrome no Ubuntu 13.04 como posso resolver
<marcelofaria> Gostaria de ajudar mas ainda não sei... também.
<marcelofaria> To tentando instalar a impressora ip canon 1900.
<marcelofaria> Vc não gosta do mozolla?
<marcelofaria> mozilla..
<Valter> ???
<Jardel> tenho um Hp 42 g 250 Br, gostaria de formata-lo e instalar o ubunto 13.04 64 bits pelo pen drive, algum tem dicas
<Valter> até gosto porem prefiro o chrome trava menos e alem disso o problema que ocorre na instalação do Chrome tambem ocorre na isntalação de outros aplicativos como o Skype
<Valter> o erro é em um pacote o libxss1 já efetuei o update e não resolveu
<marcelofaria> certo.
<marcelofaria> Vc sabe como eu posso entender qdo eu tenho que baixar um aplicativo/drive com  "extensão" rpm ou debian?
<marcelofaria> para o ubuntu... pois qdo estou tentand atualizar alguma coisa fico nessa duvida?
<marcelofaria> não sei o que significa rpm ou debian!!
<marcelofaria> acabei de descobrir que são gerenciadores de pacotes...
<marcelofaria> então, como posso saber qual utilizar?
<xGrind> Ubuntu é baseado no Debian, usa .deb
<xGrind> Mandriva, Mageia usam .rpm
<marcelofaria> xGrid é vc!!!!
<marcelofaria> vc me ajudou a colocar o menu do mozilla em pt-br
<marcelofaria> agora to tentando instalar a canon ip 1900... tem como me audar?
<marcelofaria> baixei esse drive: cnijfilter-ip1900series_3.00-1_i386.deb ------ mas tá dando erro...
<marcelofaria> ou onde eu posso extrair esses arquivos: cnijfilter-ip1900series_3.00-1_i386.deb
<marcelofaria> .
<andretyn> Olá
<marcelofaria> .
<marcelofaria> onde eu posso extrair esses arquivos: cnijfilter-ip1900series_3.00-1_i386.deb para instalar a impressora?
<andretyn> marcelofaria, ?
<marcelofaria> diga!
<andretyn> marcelofaria, vc é novo no linux?
<marcelofaria> sim!
<marcelofaria> novíssimo!
<andretyn> marcelofaria, já tentou conectar a impressora?
<marcelofaria> bom .... deixa eu ver isso... ela tava desligada... vamos ver...
<marcelofaria> agora o sistema esta procurando os drives da impressora...
<marcelofaria> ainda pesquisando...
<marcelofaria> eu não preciso descompactar os drives antes em algum lugar depois de abixá-los?
<marcelofaria> Demora assim mesmo para pesquisar drives?
<andretyn> marcelofaria, geralmente o linux tem muitos drives, somente aqueles muito novos ou que alguem fez especificamente para uma determinada impressora, não
<andretyn> marcelofaria, como a impressora está conectada?
<marcelofaria> usb
<marcelofaria> Agora apareceu uma janela nova impressora pedindo para eu escolher o drive..
<andretyn> marcelofaria, veja se tem algum que seja o seu? sabe, faz tempo que não uso impressora:)) Tudo que faço, uso pdf e mando por e-mail!
<marcelofaria> Deixa eu ver...
<marcelofaria> o que 'arquvio PPD?
<andretyn> marcelofaria, acho que a impressora precisa desse arquivo para funcionar, acho que tipo drive... o  cnijfilter-ip1900series_3.00-1_i386.deb que vc baixou, a onde vc pegou?
<marcelofaria> no site da canon.
<andretyn> marcelofaria, era para usar no ubuntu que vc está usando?
<marcelofaria> pergunta dificil...
<andretyn> marcelofaria, tipo, era esse que vc achou na net ou vc viu em algum lugar que para usar sua impressora tinha que instalar o mesmo?
<marcelofaria> fui seguindo orientação no prorpio site...
<marcelofaria> agora o sistema esta me pedindo o programa "/usr/lib/cups/filter/pstocanonij"
<andretyn> certo, marcelofaria, então instala o mesmo e veja se tem o ppa da impressora... arrasta ele para o icone chamado "central de programa do ubuntu"
<marcelofaria> annn... vamos ver...
<andretyn> marcelofaria, e dá um reboot, soh por desecargo de consciencia:)) e depois tenta de novo
<andretyn> s/desencargo
<marcelofaria> reiniciar o pc???
<andretyn> marcelofaria, sim, tem alguns programas que tem que dar um reboot para serem reiniciado, nem sempre faço isso, mas acho bom... mais uma coisa, vc atualizou seu sistema?
<marcelofaria> vou dar o reboot... e já te falo .. Ok!
<David> olá
<David> alguém aqui que poderia me ajudar?
<andretyn> olá
<andretyn> Não pergunte se pode perguntar, apenas pergunte! :-)
<Guest1560> Então eu fiz o download na USB e agora não sei mais oque fazer, como procedo? tenho windows 8
<andretyn> Guest1560, downlond do que???
<Guest1560> DO Ubuntu 12.04
<andretyn> Guest1560, quer instalar?
<Guest1560> sim, não sei como dar o Boot
<andretyn> Guest1560, o iso(imagem que vc baixou) é 64 bits?
<Guest1560> isso
<Guest1560> e tenho RAM de 6
<Guest1560> como faço?
<andretyn> Guest1560, peraih
<Guest1560> ok
<andretyn> tah lento minha net
<andretyn> Guest1560, http://sejalivre.org/como-fazer-dual-boot-entre-o-windows-8-e-o-ubuntu/
<Guest1560> Obg, vou ver se funciona e ja volto aqui
<andretyn> mas antes, Guest1560, veja os videos sobre como instalar o ubuntu,
<andretyn> vou passar o link!!!
<Guest1560> cwero
<Guest1560> certo
<andretyn> Guest1560, http://www.ubuntero.com.br/2013/04/videocast-32-primeiros-passos-no-ubuntu/ e tem outros no mesmo canal, são bemmm didaticos:))
<Guest1560> obrigado
<Guest1560> mas cara o ideal mesmo seria tirar o win 8
<andretyn> Guest1560, ele ensino a instalar o ubuntu junto como o win7, mas o outro link q passei, vai te ajudar
<Guest1560> acha que seria possível?
<andretyn> sim
<andretyn> mas para quem está começando, dualboot é o melhor:))
<Guest1560> então eu queria fazer o dualboot com win 7
<Guest1560> você sabe como fazer essa troca de win8 por win 7?
<andretyn> Guest1560, tem a midia o win 7?
<Guest1560> Não, mas posso comprar pirata
<andretyn> Guest1560, cara, deixa como está, pirata nunca é bom e nem é etico, mesmo sendo rWindows:) KKKKKKKKK
<Guest1560> kkk
<Guest1560> ok, obrigado pelas dicas
<andretyn> Guest1560, qualquer problema, entra no canal!!
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<ivanbajr> boa tarde
<astroo-> ola
<ivanbajr> pode escrever
<astroo-> ?
<zeaq> oO
<Taiyoo> Estou com seguinte problema / não consigo fazer qualquer atualização ou instalação de programas no ubuntu 12.04 pois aparece a seguinte mensagem: "E:Malformed line 53 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)"
<Taiyoo> Alguém sabe me informar como posso solucionar este problema?
<hggdh> Taiyoo: edite /etc/apt/source.list e veja o que está na linha 53. Teu problema está lá
<Taiyoo> Eu sou iniciante no Ubuntu, isto deve ser feito no terminal?
<marcelofaria> File "/usr/lib/cups/filter/pstocanonij" not available: No such file or directory
<marcelofaria> someone help me: File "/usr/lib/cups/filter/pstocanonij" not available: No such file or directory
<marcelofaria> Canon iP1900 Printer
<marcelofaria> installed but is missing this file.
<marcelofaria> File "/usr/lib/cups/filter/pstocanonij"
<marcelofaria> Alguém poderia me ajudar: instalei a impressora Canon ip1900, porém está faltando o arquivo File "/usr/lib/cups/filter/pstocanonij"
<marcelofaria> ?
<ubuntero> marcelofaria, como você instalou?
<Taiyoo> What should I need to do in order to solve this problem: "E:Malformed line 53 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)" my ubuntu 12.04 didn't install any software, updating, etc
<marcelofaria> unbutero: instalei direto do site da Canon... os drives.
<licensed_> alguem sabe como criar um live usb persistente? (em que as alteracoes fiquem salvas no hd)
<marcelofaria> unbutero, instalei direto do site da Canon... os drives.
<ubuntero> marcelofaria, dei uma procurada no askubuntu e achei isso http://askubuntu.com/questions/75014/how-can-i-install-a-canon-printer-mp190-driver
<marcelofaria> vou ver o site...
<marcelofaria> ununtero, 1º tenho que baixar o cnijfilter-ip1900series?
<ubuntero> marcelofaria, adicionar o repositório que está descrito lá
<marcelofaria> unbutero, é só digitar na linha de comando: sudo apt-get install
<marcelofaria> ?
<ubuntero> marcelofaria, primeiro sudo add-apt-repository ppa:michael-gruz/canon
<marcelofaria> certo... vamos ver...
<ubuntero> marcelofaria, depois "sudo apt-get update" e por final "sudo apt-get install cnijfilter-ip1900series"
<hggdh> Taiyoo: sim, no terminal. Tens que usar um editor que conheças
<hggdh> Taiyoo: como 'sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list'
<marcelofaria> unbutero, uma parte da linha de comando diz: "Alguns arquivos index falharam ao ser baixados. Eles foram ignorados, ou cópias antigas são usadas ao invés". Posso pedir a instalação o cnifilter assim mesmo?
<ubuntero> marcelofaria, qual a versão do ubuntu que você tem instalado?
<marcelofaria> 12.04
<marcelofaria> 32bit
<ubuntero> marcelofaria, no repositório eles pularam só o 12.04
<ubuntero> :/
<marcelofaria> que sorte a minha...rs
<marcelofaria> e agora?
<ubuntero> marcelofaria, você pode usar a versão anterior ou a posterior,aí tem que alterar o arquivo que ele criou
<xGrind> tem muito repositorio abandonando o 12.04. não sei pra que isso, LTS tinha q ter mais repositorio
<ubuntero> marcelofaria, dá para ir pela central de programas para fazer isso, abre ela
<ubuntero> marcelofaria, vai no menu editar, canais de software
<ubuntero> marcelofaria, clica na aba outros programas e procura por michael-gruz e seleciona ele e clica no botão editar
<ubuntero> marcelofaria, onde diz distribuição você pode botar quantal ou oneiric
<marcelofaria> Isso vai mudar a versão do ubuntu instalado?
<ubuntero> marcelofaria, não, só para este repositório específico
<marcelofaria> ok... digitei quantal.
<marcelofaria> Já foi.
<ubuntero> agora dá o sudo apt-get update e o sudo apt-get install cnijfilter-ip1900series
<marcelofaria> unbutero, uma parte da linha de comando diz: "Alguns arquivos index falharam ao ser baixados. Eles foram ignorados, ou cópias antigas são usadas ao invés".
<marcelofaria> qdo do update.
<ubuntero> marcelofaria, não diz qual que falhou?
<marcelofaria> Falhou ao buscar http://ppa.launchpad.net/michael-gruz/canon/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<ubuntero> marcelofaria, não foi alterada a linha do ppa onde te falei antes
<ubuntero> olha lá que podem existir duas
<marcelofaria> onde?
<ubuntero> na central de programas
<marcelofaria> aa..
<rssolivei> ubuntero, marcelofaria esse caminho não existe ou está fora do ar
<ubuntero> rssolivei, sim, sabemos disso
<marcelofaria> lista de pacotes prontos...!!!! Bingo!!!
<ubuntero> marcelofaria, veja se funciona depois de instalar o pacote
<marcelofaria> ubuntero, "Impossível encontrar o pacote cnijfilter-ip1900series"
<ubuntero> marcelofaria, pera aí que vou adicionar aqui para ver o nome certo do pacote
<marcelofaria> unbutero, o sistema fez o update só não achou o pacote.
<marcelofaria> ok
<marcelofaria> ubuntero, a leitura não deveria buscar algo do tipo: quantal? já que modifiquei as linhas na central?
<marcelofaria> te buscando precise...
<ubuntero> marcelofaria, antes estava procurando precise, agora está no quantal como você alterou
<marcelofaria> isso.
<ubuntero> marcelofaria, os caras não atualizaram no quantal, muta para oneiric
<ubuntero> a lista de pacotes do quantal está vazia
<marcelofaria> ubuntero, posso mudar para oneiric?
<marcelofaria> será q funciona?
<ubuntero> marcelofaria, sim, testei aqui
<marcelofaria> ubuntero, então 1º mudo na central, depois faço o updat de novo?
<ubuntero> marcelofaria, isso
<marcelofaria> para depois instalar?
<marcelofaria> ok
<marcelofaria> para instalar,  a impressora tem que estar conectada ou posso fazer sem ela estar conectada e depois conectar?
<ubuntero> marcelofaria, tanto faz
<ubuntero> bom, eu vou saindo
<ubuntero> até mais
<marcelofaria> ubuntero, está baixando os arquivos oneiric.
<rssolivei> marcelofaria, o ubuntero saiu rsrs
<marcelofaria> rsrsrs...
<marcelofaria> mas acho que conseguiu me ajudar a tempo.
<marcelofaria> Pessoal, consegui instalar a impressora canon ip1900 com as dicas do ubuntero!!!!!
<rssolivei> boa garoto
<rssolivei> mas quando puder adquira uma hp, é muito mais facil de instalar
<rssolivei> rsrs
<marcelofaria> rsrsrs valeuuuuuuuu!!!!!!!!!!
<mirqui> vai na distro e faz o update 12.04 para 13 :)
<lucaz-> Olá, possuo um inspiron 14z, estou com problemas para instalar o ubuntu(12.10/13.04 e versões anteriores), pesquisei no forum da Dell e não obtive uma resposta. Ao iniciar a instalação o problema com o UEFI ainda continua, tentei instalar desabilitando-o e mesmo assim através de um pendrive com um live-cd não obtive sucesso, chega a instalar mas não há start do grub, e acaba iniciando
<lucaz-> o win8, não consigo o dual boot. Alguém possui a mesma maquina? Conseguiu resolver esse problema com a assinatura UEFI? Tentei outras distros e nada.
<astroo-> ola
<mirqui> acho que o windows 8 não permite dual boot
<mirqui> dá uma pesquisada no google ou pede ajuda para o mediador
<astroo-> no inicio nao permitia mas acho que entretanto ja existe soluçao mas nao sei
#ubuntu-br 2013-10-13
<LockeAnarchist> Como fazer um job em modo usuário no Upstart?
<hggdh> LockeAnarchist: uma boa fonte é http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/
<LockeAnarchist> hggdh: Se eu der "start" nele ele já inicializa no início da sessão?
<hggdh> LockeAnarchist: "user jobs" são agora "session jobs". Eles iniciam quando a sessão do usuário inicia
<LockeAnarchist> humm, entendo
<licensed_> alguem sabe como criar um live usb persistente? (em que as alteracoes fiquem salvas no hd)
<mirqui_> não te entendi
<mirqui_> se está no pendrive , não está no hd
<LockeAnarchist> Live USB que se utilize como se fosse no HD?
<LockeAnarchist> Não seria só deixar espaço no Pendrive
<LockeAnarchist> ?
<licensed> nao
<licensed> eu tenho um hd externo com o live cd do ubuntu ok?
<licensed> vamos supor que eu instale o chromium. quando eu reiniciar, nao vai estar la o chromium
<licensed> se chama live usb persistente.. tentei com o fdisk mas nao deu certo
<licensed> um tutorial que achei na net
<licensed> eu vou ficar usando o linux direto do hd externo sempre
<licensed> mirqui_, desculpe se nao me expressei direito. quis dizer em que as alterações fiquem salvas no dispositivo usb (hd externo)
<LockeAnarchist> USB é muito lento
<licensed> LockeAnarchist, ja sei tudo isso.. preciso rodar. vc sabe como fazer?
<LockeAnarchist> Não sei
<LockeAnarchist> Já ouvi falar, mas ouvi falar nos problemas que isso dá
<licensed> tranquilo. não é só deixar espaco no pendrive nao. mas obrigado de qualquer forma
<ubuntero> licensed, eu uso simplesmente instalando no hd externo
<ubuntero> licensed, plugo em vários computadores e só mudo o boot para o disco externo e vai de boa
<jyulliano> Boa noite galera, se alguém puder me ajudar, gostaria de tirar uma duvida sobre programação... qual a limitação do Python em relação à linguagens mais conhecidas e comerciais como C, Delphi e outras?
<licensed> ubuntero, ele mantem os programas instalados e tudo?
<ubuntero> licensed, sim, só cuida para instalar o grub também no hd externo
<astroo-> ola
<licensed> ubuntero, exatamente kkkk tentei isso mas optei por nao instalar o grub
<licensed> ubuntero, acho que por isso nao funcionou.. tem que instalar o grub no hd externo tb é?
<licensed> achei que o grub ia sobreescrever minha mbr do hd interno. moh medo
<ubuntero> licensed, com certeza foi isso
<licensed> ubuntero, joia vou tentar de novo e te digo. valeu man
<licensed> em tempo, se alguem tiver interessado nisso tambem, me informaram um site muito bom com varias ferramentas http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<licensed> ubuntero, ultima coisa.. pode ser particao ntfs ne? precisa ser fat32 nao?
<ubuntero> licensed, nada disso, usa ext4
<licensed> pode??
<licensed> pra fazer bootavel?
<licensed> morria e nao sabia kkkk
<ubuntero> licensed, se quiser ter problemas, usa ntfs ou fat32
<licensed> ubuntero, dispositivos bootaveis sempre usei ntfs ou fat32. nao sabia que podia usar ext4
<ubuntero> licensed, no meu caso, tenho o sistema usando uma partição ext4, mais a partição de swap e uma partição ntfs para usar o hd em outros computadore sem bootar o ubuntu
<mirqui> sobrescrever motherboard , é isso ?
<mirqui> acho que não existe esse problema , a programação vai no chip
<mirqui> de hd externo não sei , numca lidei com um
<licensed> ubuntero, tendi vou tentar aqui brigadao
<yangm> é normal o aptitude upgrade terminar com: "Current status: 0 updates [-56]." ?
<licensed> mas que lixo. meu cliente irc (xchat) nao tem resume de dcc =O
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> tenta o chatzilla do firefox
<xGrind> kk
<xGrind> licensed, dcc no xchat é horrivel
<licensed> xGrind, pq?
<xGrind> licensed, ja usou mirc? dcc nele é muito melhor. no xchat, nunca sei se esta enviando
<licensed> pegou o resume =xx era problema com um arquivo especifico.. que susto
<licensed> xGrind, usei muito o mirc po, mas é pra windao ne.. o xchat aqui funciona de boa
<licensed> xGrind, consigo ver velocidade e tudo https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1294428_655930054439511_2046313813_o.jpg
<xGrind> acho q lembro de vc no scripts
<licensed> xGrind, =O qual era seu nick
<xGrind> esse mesmo xD
<licensed> putz nem lembro de vc.. mas fui operador la minha vida toda quase hehehehe
<licensed> que massa
<licensed> xGrind, ali nem usava linux ainda =P
<licensed> xGrind, sabe o que eu queria man? instalar o ubuntu num hd externo e usar em qualquer pc que precisar
<licensed> tem ideia como faz isso?
<licensed> tentei instalar normalmente mas da erro no grub nao entra
<xGrind> nao é o mesmo esquema do livecd?
<licensed> nao
<xGrind> licensed, vc conectou em qual porta no irc?
<licensed> 8001
<xGrind> http://askubuntu.com/questions/19724/how-to-configure-xchat-and-irc-server-to-transfer-files/19952#19952
<licensed> xGrind malz
<licensed> tava comendo.. vou dormir mas da pra testarmos
<xGrind> licensed, mudei a porta
<licensed> xGrind, viu ai =D
<xGrind> o/
<licensed> cancelei. vamos testar o resume
<licensed> xGrind, viu ai ;) r0x
<xGrind> q fmz hein
<xGrind> era no roteador mesmo
<licensed> xGrind, e vc xingando o dcc do xchat =P fez o que? liberou no router e mudou no xchat?
<xGrind> só no roteador
<xGrind> eu entrei pelo mirc no virtualbox pra testar e deu na mesmo
<xGrind> aquela hora eu tinha colocado ip errado kk
<licensed> tendi =P vou dormir valeu man
<xGrind> vlw
<xGrind> flws
<jyulliano> alguem pode me da uma ajudinha em um exercicio simples de fortran? =P
<Elfon> alo
<mirqui> oi :)
<AlexandreMBM> Olá! Como cola "front" e "back" das Artwork DIY?
<AlexandreMBM> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DIYMarketing
<ubuntu-user> Olá
<ubuntu-user> instalei o ubuntu pelo pendrive
<ubuntu-user> mas agora o pendrive não abre
<ubuntu-user> alguem pode me ajudar?
<ubuntu-user> humm
<AlexandreMBM> Alguém aqui já imprimiu coisa de wiki.ubuntu.com/DIYMarketing?
<AlexandreMBM> ubuntu-user, não seria mau contato?
<mirqui> você tem tudo certinho com o ubuntu ?
<ubuntu-user> não alexandre
<ubuntu-user> tentei tambem no windows e não abriu
<ubuntu-user> mas na mina tv abriu
<ubuntu-user> acho que deve tar alguma coisa errada com o usb
<mirqui> ai não sei
<AlexandreMBM> ubuntu-user, pode ser ma contato na porta
<mirqui> tens quantas portas usb ?
<AlexandreMBM> ubuntu-user, veja se o comando lsusb aponta o dispositivo como detectado
<ubuntu-user> ok
<AlexandreMBM> ubuntu-user, tente conectá-lo em outras portas
<ubuntu-user> apareceu isso
<ubuntu-user> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub Bus 003 Device 002: ID 04f2:b2fe Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd  Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:000
<mirqui> mas se apareceu , é porque entrou no sistema
<mirqui> formata ele
<AlexandreMBM> ubuntu-user, não parece que o pendrivre foi detectado
<AlexandreMBM> mirqui, é... mas apareceu?
<mirqui> formata ele
<ubuntu-user> apareceu aqui sim
<ubuntu-user> bus 001 Device 013: ID 0781:556b SanDisk Corp.
<mirqui> e vê se vai ter esse mesmo problema depois
<ubuntu-user> essa linha
<ubuntu-user> o pior é que não consigo nem formatar
<mirqui> ai não sei cara , pede ajuda ao mediador do site
<xGrind> ubuntero, boa tarde. da um help ae :D
<ubuntu-user> quando tento abiri el normalmente
<ubuntu-user> aparece mount and open
<ubuntero> xGrind, se eu conseguir, qual o problema?
<xGrind> ubuntero, tenho dual boot: xubuntu  e win xp. só o xubuntue estaá como primaria, e win, /home e swap estão como logicas. se eu deletar a partiçao do windows e redimensionar pro /home, será q da erro?
<AlexandreMBM> ubuntero, você nunca confeccionou uma artwork Ubuntu?
<AlexandreMBM> wiki.ubuntu.com/DIYMarketing
<AlexandreMBM> não sei pra onde vai...
<AlexandreMBM> tem um "front" e um "back", e não faço ideia de como montar
<ubuntu-user> eu tambem não
<ubuntero> xGrind, acredito que não, só vendo a estrutura de verdade para te garantir
<ubuntero> AlexandreMBM, to abrindo os arquivos agora, é meio lento porque estou enviando o videocast para o youtube
<ubuntu-user> to pesquisando aki
<ubuntu-user> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Montar-pendrive
<AlexandreMBM> ubuntu-user, era pra ser automático
<xGrind> ubuntero, vlw :)
<ubuntu-user> nem no windows está abrindo
<AlexandreMBM> xGrind, e você, já mexeu com art work? que modelos esquisitos! dá a entender que o "front" e o "back" devem funcionar juntos, serem colados um no outro
<xGrind> AlexandreMBM, nunca. não tenho paciencia com imagens kk
<xGrind> AlexandreMBM, banner?
<ubuntu-user> modprobe usb-ohci FATAL: Module usb_ohci not found.
<AlexandreMBM> xGrind, modelos de wallet
<ubuntero> AlexandreMBM, putz, teria que imprimir para testar algo, mas não tenho mais impressora :P
<AlexandreMBM> xGrind, entendo ser aqueles envelopes...
<AlexandreMBM> xGrind, para os discos
<AlexandreMBM> ubuntero, eu imprimi, e testei várias posições, e ficou tudo muito esquisito
<ubuntero> AlexandreMBM, to tentando entender aqui também, mas não tá fácil mesmo
<AlexandreMBM> xGrind, eu imagino aqueles dizeres no meio do "caderno"; mas não tem posição
<AlexandreMBM> xGrind, então eu até coloquei uma posição lá que "encaixou", mas ficou um negócio quase alienígena, e os dizeres não ficaram no meio do caderno. Ficou um por trás do outro. Coisa mais doida.
<AlexandreMBM> Oops! ubuntero
<AlexandreMBM> xGrind, falava com ubuntero
<AlexandreMBM> ubuntero, e o vazado para guardar os discos... ficou um interno e outro externo
<AlexandreMBM> não podia estar certo
<ubuntu-user> não cinsegui resolver
<ubuntu-user> como entro no pendrive pelo terminal?
<ubuntu-user> antes de instalar tive que executar o comando sudo dmraid -rE para o ubuntu deconhecer os discos
<ubuntu-user> disco "dev/sdc"
<AlexandreMBM> ubuntero, a não ser que sejam dois envelopes separados...
<AlexandreMBM> ubuntero, mas aí o back fica muito vazio
<ubuntero> AlexandreMBM, pelo que entendi não, seriam os dois para fazer um
<AlexandreMBM> ubuntero, é o que dá a entender..
<ubuntu-user> simplesmente não sei o que faze
<ubuntu-user> é esse aki
<ubuntu-user> Disk /dev/sdc: 8004 MB, 8004304896 bytes 35 heads, 21 sectors/track, 21269 cylinders, total 15633408 sectors Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Disk identifier: 0x0000000
<ubuntu-user> mas nada ate agora
<ubuntu-user> ps no gparted mostar a flag boot no pendrive mas não consigo remover
<ubuntu-user> o que faça?
<ubuntu-user> <script>alert("Alguem ajuda por favor"!)</script>
<AlexandreMBM> ubuntero, parece que a pessoa fecha os dois separados e une o back dentro do front
<AlexandreMBM> ubuntero, fica feio que a capa, que seja um pouco mais rígida, será a colagem de duas folhas
<AlexandreMBM> e primeira contra-capa ficará branca
<AlexandreMBM> por isso achei estranho
<AlexandreMBM> ubuntero, só que não bate uma coisa: as entradas das orelhas ficam usando padrão invertido
<ubuntero> AlexandreMBM, tira uma foto de como isso vai ficar
<ubuntu-user> fuck
<AlexandreMBM> ubuntero, momento
<mirqui> tenta em todas as entradas usb que voce tem , windows , ubuntu
<mirqui> se não der resultado , tenta em outro pc para ver
<mirqui> e se não der resultado , seu pendrive acho que já era
<AlexandreMBM> ubuntero, http://s17.postimg.org/y8kw5lw67/13185150.jpg
<ubuntero> AlexandreMBM, estranho é pouco
<licensed> ubuntero, deu certo nao ontem hehehehe
<licensed> /filesystem.squashfs failed: no such device
<AlexandreMBM> ubuntero, sendo que a entrada das orelhas ficam diferentes
<licensed> ubuntero, tem q criar particao de boot manualmente ou o instalador faz isso sozim?
<ubuntero> licensed, :/ tava bem cotado no askubuntu para ser a maneira certa
<ubuntero> licensed, ops, to confundindo as pessoas, você é do disco externo né?
<licensed> ubuntero, isso =P
<licensed> ubuntero, vc executou a instalacao normalmente, como se fosse no hd interno.. e mandou instalar o grub no /dev/sdX ou /dev/sdX1?
<ubuntero> licensed, não precisa fazer a partição de boot, só informar para instalar o grub no hd externo
<licensed> eu coloquei /dev/sdX
<ubuntero> licensed, assim mesmo
<AlexandreMBM> ubuntero, falou comigow
<AlexandreMBM> ubuntero, seria para 2 discos...
<AlexandreMBM> ubuntero, colei
<AlexandreMBM> pareceu-me tosco, difi]ícil de ajustar
<AlexandreMBM> provavelmente está errado
<AlexandreMBM> por que ele tem uma lombada no meio
<AlexandreMBM> mas até que funciona
<AlexandreMBM> é só ter paciÇencia com a cola
<friday__> Pessoal tenho um arquivo em pdf que quando leio a palavra está escrita corretamente mas quando seleciona para copiá-la ela muda, por exemplo specific vira speciWc
<AlexandreMBM> friday__, acontece muito comigo. não sei a solução
<AlexandreMBM> friday__, na realidade, acontece mais de quebrar as palavras
<friday__> AlexandreMBM, preciso resolver para enviar ao Kindle
<Wopgan> fala moçada
<Wopgan> joia?
<s1st3m4t1c0> Wopgan, Joia.
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<s1st3m4t1c0> Olá.
<astroo-> ola
<adler> gente
<adler> como instalo ubunto sem colocar ele no cd
<Elfon> pessoal. como faz ora mostrar o tempo restante de bateria no kde?
<Elfon> o applet nao mostra
<astroo-> ola da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Elfon> hauhaua
<LexAC> boas noites!! preciso de uns conselhos sobre Ubuntu Server se alguem poder ajudar
<astroo-> ola
<hggdh> LexAC: simplesmente pergunte :-)
<LexAC> tenho na empresa 3 computadores + um servidor
<LexAC> e gostaria de alterar o OS do servidor para ubuntuserver, so que tenho programas que so posso usar em windows, tenho o servidor com ubuntu e os 3 PCs com windows consigo utilizar esses programas para windows nos 3?
<LexAC> (partilhando esses programas em rede atraves do ubuntu server)
<JoaoPauloCCCC> No site principal do Ubuntu BR (não encontrei contato em seu site, por isso estou encaminhando a essa comunidade), a página de download está apontando para links quebrados, no caso da versão 12.04:  Baixe o Ubuntu ... 12.04.2 Precise Pangolin LTS Baixar Ubuntu 12.04.2 Desktop (i386) - Download direto  Baixar Ubuntu 12.04.2 Desktop (i386) - Torrent  Este conteúdo está na página: http://www.ubuntu-br.org/download  Os do
<JoaoPauloCCCC> inexistentes
<Ernandes> é a vidaa..
#ubuntu-br 2014-10-06
<leo-resist> ...
<JimmyRitter> Boa noite, alguém poderia me ajudar com acesso a VPN no Ubuntu? É minha primeira experiência com o OS e estou apanhando um pouco...
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> ja dou no pvt
<astroo-> mas convem ter mais ajuda de alguem
<Pascoal> Boa noite!
<Pascoal> preciso de uma força.
<Pascoal> eu já tentei de tudo e não consigo resolver.
<Pascoal> instalei  o Ubumtu 14.04 e estou gostando bastante, porém em algumas atualizações de sistema, segurança entre outros ele fala que eu não tenho uma conexão com a internet.
<Pascoal> spo que eu uso o PC para tudo e conectado e nunca tive problemas. Porque quando tento baixar atualizações isso acontece?
<astroo-> ola
<EeeTee> ja votaram?
<rtalon> [Pascoal]: qual a mensagem que da?
<Pascoal> FALA AO BAIXAR ATUALIZAÇÃO
<Pascoal> VERIFIQUE A CONEXÃO COM A INTERNET
<rtalon> [Pascoal]: isso pelo teminal?
<rtalon> ops terminal
<EeeTee> kkkk
<Pascoal> pelo terminal a mensagem é diferente: SERVIDOR NÃO ESTA DISPONÍVEL VERIFIQUE A CONEXÃO DE INTERNET
<Pascoal> mas eu navego normalmente, já tentei mudar até os servidores de donwload e não adianta.
<omelete> talvez problema com os repositorios
<omelete> ou conexao passando por um firewall
<rtalon> [Pascoal]: Provavel servidor fora do ar....de uma verificada em sua sources.list
<Pascoal> firewall não, eu n;ao tenho nada disso em casa. Aqui é tudo aberto.
<rtalon> no terminal de um (sudo apt-get -f install) de pois um (apt-get update)
<Pascoal> então eu atualizei a lista. escolhi um servidor ativo e mesmo assim não deu resultado.
<Pascoal> vou tentar
<Pascoal> Lendo listas de pacotes... Pronto Construindo árvore de dependências        Lendo informação de estado... Pronto 0 pacotes atualizados, 0 pacotes novos instalados, 0 a serem removidos e 120 não atualizados.
<EeeTee> kkkkk
<astroo-> Pascoal  ve o privado
<altecnologic> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<altecnologic> tem algum jeito de acessar meu servidor debian usando ssh ou vpn sem precisar liberar porta no modem?
<astroo-> ve o privado mas continua a pedir ajuda
<rtalon> <altecnologic> Pelo terminal - ssh <nome-usuario>@<ip-do-servidor> (Ex: ssh server@192.168.0.1) OBS: No servidor tem que estar instalado o openssh-server
<altecnologic> voce pode testar ai pra mim  porfavor?
<black_> boa noite
<EeeTee> boa noite, black !!!
<astroo-> ola
<yOweLL> iae, alguem sabe alguns jogos bons pra linux?
<astroo-> ola
<yOweLL> ola
<astroo-> ve o privado
<astroo-> yOweLL
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<fabio> alguem pode me dar uma ajuda como instalar a placa de video amd
<fabio> ja modifiquei o sudo mas nao consegui
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<silva_> Bom dia!
<silva_> Boa Tarde!
<silva_> Quem puder me aude!
<silva_> Instalei o Umbutu, e não consigo acessar o face nem o hotmail
<silva_> alguel pode ajudar por favor?
<psjr> Não consegue acessar onde?
<psjr> Qual navegador está instalado?
<psjr> silva_: 12:46:41 - psjr: Não consegue acessar onde?
<psjr> 12:46:53 - psjr: Qual navegador está instalado?
<silva_> firefox
<psjr> Outros sites abrem?
<Gaucho_> Buenas, pessoal!
<Gaucho_> Alguém usa o aplicativo VeraCrypt (anunciado como o sucessor do TrueCrypt)?
<jalask> boa tarde!! alguem pode me ajudar sobre os video que estão aparecendo Sorry...
<jalask> Sorry There was an issue with playback.
<jalask> eu consigo iniciar o video, mas se eu pausar e dar o play novamente aparece essa mensagem "Sorry There was an issue with playback." acho que eu algo com o java plugin, mas eu ja instalei o flashplugin mas não adiantou nada, aguém pode dar uma dica?
<paulo_jalask> eu consigo iniciar o video, mas se eu pausar e dar o play novamente aparece essa mensagem "Sorry There was an issue with playback." acho que eu algo com o java plugin, mas eu ja instalei o flashplugin mas não adiantou nada, aguém pode dar uma dica?
<DroneDx> Alguem ae pode me ajudar?
<DroneDx> O compiz ferrou com meu ubuntu
<renebarbosa> DroneDx, como assim?
<DroneDx> Sumiu a barra lateral do unix
<DroneDx> So sobrou a cairo-dock
<renebarbosa> 1 min
<renebarbosa> tenta isso http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/04/reset-unity-and-compiz-settings-in-ubuntu-14-04/
<DroneDx> vlw ai. Sai do windows recentemente, sou novo com linux
<renebarbosa> hehe
<renebarbosa> bem vindo
<renebarbosa> linux eh o que há
<renebarbosa> uso só ele desde 2007
<renebarbosa> sem arrependimentos
<DroneDx> Ta muito bom. So preciso ter mais cuidado
<FellipeOliver> Ola
<batista> ola, fui restaurar uma partição no ubuntu para recuperar arquivos que foram apagados na instalação porem quando reiniciar pc aparece a seguinte mensagem
<batista> Error: Unknown file system
<batista> Entering rescue mode
<batista> grub rescue
<batista> tentei iniciar pelo cd
<batista> mas volta a aparecer essa mensagem
<batista> por favor me ajudem
<batista> n sei mais o q fazer
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<batista> boa tarde
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem ?
<batista> tudo bem, e comvc?
<batista> tirando esse problema ai viu
<mirqui> tubo bem graças a deus :)
<batista> já não sei mais o q fazer
<mirqui> que problema ?
<batista> grub rescue
<batista> e não consigo iniciar o ubuntu pelo cd
<mirqui> xiii não entendo disso , quando dá galho , reinstalo o linux
<mirqui> reeinstala e instala lado a lado
<mirqui> ai tem como acessar os arquivos
<batista> o grande problema é q coloco no boot certo pra iniciar pelo disco só que mesmo assim continua nessa mensagem
<mirqui> então , reistala e põe lado a lado
<batista> n tem como reinstalar, n ta dando boot no disco
<mirqui> depois de instalado , pode acessar pela pasta pessoal
<mvcirino> Antes de cair no grub rescue, deve ter dado outra mensagem, não ?
<batista> a mensagem completa é
<batista> Error: unknown file system
<batista> entering recue mode
<batista> grub rescue
<mvcirino> Ok. O PC tem Windows ? Se seim qual versão ?
<batista> e nesse caso meu pc n esta com dual, só tem o ubuntu
<mirqui> disso não entendo , tenta o hggdh ele é avançado
<batista> como q eu faço issos
<batista> ?
<batista> alguem pode me ajudar?
<mirqui> tenta o hggdh
<mirqui> ele é avançado
<batista> como que eu faço isso?
<mvcirino> Não é um comando... É um usuário aqui no irc ...
<batista> como q eu faço pra chamar ele aqui?
<mirqui> chama ele ou vai no pvt dele
<mirqui> hggdh vc está ai , preciso de ajuda
<mvcirino> Só me diz uma coisa batista .. Não tem sistema nenhum instalado no HD ?? O
<mirqui> batista precisa de ajuda
<batista> depois que tentei recuperar
<batista> e coloco o comando sobre a particão q teria o ubuntu
<batista> aparece filesystem unknown
<batista> o grande problema é q n consigo dar boot pelo disco
<batista> mesmo configurando tudo certo e tal
<mvcirino> Mas então já tem um sistema instalado ? Tipo .. Vc conseguiu instalar o Linux uma vez e agora é que está dando isso ?
<batista> isso mesmo
<mvcirino> Ahh..  então tenta isso: http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Solucao-para-grub-rescue-sem-Live-CD
<batista> vou tentar e já falo aqui
<mvcirino> ou então... www.youtube.com/watch?v=jc_y7OYzXtQ
<mvcirino> Tem vários tutoriais que achei pelo Google
<batista> eu tentei esses ai
<batista> porem aparece unknown file system quando vou finalizar
<mvcirino> o negócio é que vc tem que saber qual é o seu disco, as partições, etc ...
<batista> só tem uma q é a hd0,1
<batista> só q nela ta dando problema
<mvcirino> quando digita set, o que retorna ?
<batista> quando digito ls aparece o seguinte
<batista> (hd0) (hd0,msdos1)
<mvcirino> Agora digita    set
<mvcirino> deve retornar (hd0, msdos1) eu acho
<mvcirino> Tô seguindo por aqui: https://xuri.me/2013/09/03/resolve-ubuntu-error-unknown-filesystem-grub-rescue.html
<batista> apareceu o seguinte
<batista> cmdpath=(hd0,1)/boot/grub
<batista> mentira
<batista> cmdpath=(hd0)
<batista> prefix=(hd0,1)/boot/grub
<batista> root=hd0,2
<mvcirino> pelo último link que mandei, o comando seguinte deveria ser: set root=hd0,msdos1
<batista> sim sim
<batista> isso ta muito estranho
<mvcirino> em seguida: set prefix=(hd0,msdos1)/boot/grub
<batista> o prefix ta certo
<batista> só o root q ta estranho
<mvcirino> set root=hd0,1 talvez ?
<batista> vou tentar aqui
<batista> mudei pra 1
<mvcirino> set prefix=(hd0,1)/boot/grub
<batista> agora ficou tudo como está no tutorial
<batista> agora q coloquei insmod normal
<batista> apareceu unknown filesystem
<mvcirino> Neste caso, ele pede para voltar no STEP 3 do tutorial ...
<batista> fiz tudo certo e deu unknown filesystem
<batista> se tivesse iniciando o live tava tudo certo
<mvcirino> a sequencia deveria ser esta e dar certo... http://pastebin.com/ASFVj3HF
<mvcirino> Como ainda está dando erro, eu não sei o que pode ser ...
<batista> realmente n rolou
<batista> mas muito obrigado
<mirqui> tenta outro live cd
<mirqui> para instalar lado a lado ai vc tem como acessar os arquivos
<batista> vou tentar issosim
<mirqui> ai vc tem como acessar a pasta pessoal
<batista> sim sim
<mirqui> então tenta , e boa sorte :)
<mirqui> depois fala se deu um kg ;)
<batista> vou falar
<batista> tenho q sair aqui galera
<batista> boa tarde
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Tasrael> O sistema não inicia após o grub por conta do dispositivo que está "apenas leitura". O que eu faço?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Tasrael> blz.
#ubuntu-br 2014-10-07
<_Jimmy_> boa noite
<_Jimmy_> tem algum linux com live cd que da pra conectar a internet ? sem ser o ubuntu
<renebarbosa> fedora
<astroo-> ola
<alvaro> Gentoo
<alvaro> mandriva
<altecnologic> boa noite
<altecnologic> preciso acessar meu servidor debian 12,04 remotamente sem a necessidade de libear porta no meu modem adsl, tem como? ou todos os caminhos é necessário liberar porta?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> ve o privado
<altecnologic> astro eu vi esse link ontem, mas só existe a forma de vpn? nao poderia ser tipo ss?
<astroo-> nao sei nada disso
<delet> alguem usa google drive ai?
<Georgee> gostaria de saber se há uma data para lançamento do 14.04 em pt-br
<astroo-> e dar uns 15 mintutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Georgee> tudo bem amigo, eu espero
<renebarbosa> Georgee, já foi lançado desde Abril desse ano
<renebarbosa> Georgee, não seria o 14.10?
<Georgee> então ao baixar e instalar o s.o ele me dá como opção o idioma pt-br?
<Georgee> eu achei em ubuntu.com a versão 14.04, então já está defasada?
<Thassio> Opa galera
<Thassio> alguém aí pode me ajudar com o Pinguy OS 14.04?
<astroo-> bem-vindo
<Georgee> qual a versão mais nova do ubuntu?
<renebarbosa> w
<renebarbosa> ops
<matheus_> ola
<astroo-> ola
<Guest44324> sera q vc pode me ajudar
<Guest44324> ?
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida toda e da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Guest44324> eu to entrando na faculdade agora e eu quero entrar numa area de segurança da informçao, tipo eu quero proteger sistemas ser um hacker do bem o q vc me sugere ?
<astroo-> primeiro faz /nick com 1 nick sem dono
<astroo-> depois depende tambem do gosto de cada 1 no mundo linux
<astroo-> para teres 1 nick proprio
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<lg008> gostaria de saber qual opção 32 ou 64 bits instalar em meu computador
<julio> alguém com experiencia em CUDA?
<julio> alguém com experiencia em CUDA?
<julio> alguém com experiencia em CUDA?
<MARCOSPVH> olá  to  com um problema  no kubuntu meu  dekstop  não aparece as coisas q tem  nele
<MARCOSPVH> alguem  tem uma dica  ai
<drahcir9> Há algum canal sobre Linux em geral brasileiro?
<mvcirino> #LinuxAjuda
<altecnologic_> boa tarde, alguem pode me ajudar com uma vpn ou ssh? precisar acessar meu servidor remotamente.
<drahcir9> Valeu man.
<drahcir9> altecnologic_ no Ubuntu creio que é só instalar o pacote ssh que funciona numa boa.
<altecnologic_> mas tenho algumas duvidas... preciso liberar porta no meu modem adsl?
<mvcirino> ssh - porta 22
<altecnologic_> mas nao queria mexe no modem de meus clientes.
<drahcir9> altecnologic_ acho que não teria outra maneira, pois é preciso fazer um redirecionamento de portas. Tipo, todo tráfego que chegar no roteador na porta X, direcionar pro servidor na porta 22.
<altecnologic_> eu imaginei isso, e se eu usasse vpn? tb precisaria liberar porta?
<altecnologic_> teve uma vez, que um de nossos colegas do canal acessou minha maquina, sem a necessidade de eu liberar a porta no modem. infelizmente nao lembro mas quem foi
<drahcir9> Aí não... Uma vez que tá na rede, é só comunicar direto no IP local.
<MARCOSPVH> olá
<mvcirino> Deve ter cadastrado o ip na DMZ
<drahcir9> Hum, verdade
<mvcirino> ou usou algum software de tunneling (vnc, teamviewer, etc)
<altecnologic_> nao preciso acessar o desktop somente o terminal já seria o bastante.. acha que o vnc iria me ajudar?
<altecnologic_> me fale mais sobre esse DMZ
<mvcirino> DMZ tem que mexer no modem também.
<altecnologic_> ok, ai nao rola.
<altecnologic_> e usando o vnc?
<mvcirino> é um ip da sua rede que o tráfego é liberado geral. Legal pra fazer honeypot ;)
<mvcirino> vnc eu tenho medo pois tem - ou tinha - muita falha de segurança .Não sei ocmo está hoje
<altecnologic_> e o teamvierw? eu nem sabia que tinha para linux
<mvcirino> Ele roda sobre wine, mas tem o .deb pra baixar no site oficial
<altecnologic_> eu poderia usar a vpn e me conectar a outrto pc usando somente o terminal?
<mvcirino> creio que sim
<altecnologic_> voce ja configurou alguma vpn?
<mvcirino> não
<altecnologic_> Valeu irei deixa a questa no canal, talvez alguem me jude
<mvcirino> Acho melhor vc ler sobre vpn e depois postar as dúvidas ;)
<mvcirino> OpenVPN
<altecnologic_> Alguem no canal ja configurou uma vpn ou outro meio de se conectar a outro servidor remotamente sem a necessota de de liberar porta no modem adsl??
<liberie> desde que voce acesse a porta do outro servidor
<liberie> voce pode estar com seu "cliente" sob NAT sem problemas
<liberie> openvpn resolve isso altecnologic_
<altecnologic> estou há alguns dias tentando esse openvpn tem muitos artigos sobre ele, e todos que tentei fazer ainda nao funcionou, agora estou testando esse aqui http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/OpenVPN-no-Ubuntu-Server-Instalacao-e-configuracao
<Marcinho> esta ultima versao e portugues ?
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Marcinho> gostaria de link para uma versão linux, quero colocar no meu note, em português !!!!
<mirqui> http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=ubuntu
<mirqui> http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu
<mirqui> na wiki tem várias distros se vc preferir outra
<mirqui> http://canaltech.com.br/tutorial/linux/O-que-sao-distros-Linux-e-qual-devo-instalar/
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<codeman> astroo-, fala meu brother
<astroo-> ok
<Rudolf> tuts tuts tuts tuts
#ubuntu-br 2014-10-08
<Ernandes> rsss
<speeeeed> Boa noite pessoal
<speeeeed> Alguem pode me ajudar... não consigo baixar pelo atualizador uma atualização da base do Ubuntu
<speeeeed> 61,5 M
<dk_millares> boa noite
<dk_millares> que erro da?
<speeeeed> ele tenta baixar
<speeeeed> e para
<speeeeed> caramba... só porque entrei pra perguntar tá baixando
<speeeeed> kkkk
<speeeeed> ai q vergonha
<speeeeed> instalei o xchat e agora tá baixando :$
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> usa outro programa para o irc
<dk_millares> ai boa
<dk_millares> sim
<dk_millares> o hex é melhor ne?
<speeeeed> valeu moçada vou reiniciar aqui deu certo
<speeeeed> abração a todos!
<dk_millares> flw
<astroo-> gostos...
<dk_millares> qual sugere astroo-?
<astroo-> disseram 1x aqui que o xchat ja nao e atualizado
<dk_millares> fas anos que nao uso ele astroo-
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Luciano> boa noite
<dk_millares> boa
<Luciano> não estou conseguindo entrar com o usuario convidado no ubuntu 14 lts quando eu clico para entrar aparece a msm tela para escolher o usuario
<Luciano> alguem tem alguma dica??
<dk_millares> com outros usuarios esta normal?
<Luciano> so tenho dois o adm e o convidado
<dk_millares> entao com o adm esta ok?
<Luciano> o usuario convidado é o padrão msm, não fui eu que criei
<Luciano> esta
<dk_millares> se voce entrar como adm, desativar o convidado e ativar de novo
<dk_millares> sera q nao ajuda?
<Luciano> como eu desativo o usuario convidado?
<dk_millares> nao sei tambem :S
<dk_millares> so dei uma opiniao
<Luciano> rsrs
<Luciano> ta ok vlw man
<dk_millares> tambem tome cuidado para nao perder dados dele
<dk_millares> ou melhor, cria outro usuario e testa
<dk_millares> =)
<Luciano> ok boa noite fuii
<evandrobfranc> ola pessoal
<evandrobfranc> preciso de uma ajudinha aki
<evandrobfranc> ola?
<dasdasdad> alguem pode me ajudar?
<nntp> ta caido isso aqui hein?
<lo> ç~
<Guest91458> Galera, após a atualização para o ubuntu 14.10 a tela de inicialização esta subindo estranha, podem me dizer se é normal por ser uma versão beta  ?
<nntp> define ae o estranha
<nntp> Guest91458: qual eh a anomalia da tela ?
<nntp> queimou o monitor....
<mvcirino> Esse negócio de tela estranha em versão Beta é um perigo... Pode até mudar o refresh rate do monitor e daí já viu, né?!
<Guest91458> Anteriormente subia normal carregando a imagem do ubuntu com o carregamento, mas agora sobe com uns  comando
<Guest91458> comandos*
<Guest91458> e inicia normalmente.
<Guest91458> achei estranho foi depois de atualizar, ta subindo normal mas aparece os comandos
<nntp> pra mim agora q ta normal kkk
<Guest91458> 14.04 ou 14.10
<Guest91458> ?
<Guest91458> sempre que atualizo isso por terminal da merda incrivel.
<nntp> eu nao uso ubuntu nao
<Guest91458> po update manager -d
<Guest91458> por*
<nntp> Guest91458: tenta isso aqui
<nntp> sudo apt-get install plymouth-theme*
<nntp> sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth
<Guest91458> vou anota e testar em casa depois, to no trampo
<nntp> ae da uma reiniciada ae pra ver se aparece a figurinha no boot
<Guest91458> esta aparecendo mas sobe com comandos em cima da imagem kk
<nntp> sim geralmente uma versao beta, as pessoas gostam de ver as mensagens na tela pra caso ocorra algum erro, fique facil de identificar pra poder arrumar alguma soluçao
<nntp> mas relaxa ae isso ae nao altera em nada o funcionamento do teu linux nao
<Guest91458> demored's, mas como mudou o kernel com a atualização pode ser isso. :3
<nntp> Guest91458: depois tu le ae sobre Plymouth, que eh responsavel pela tela de inicializaçao do ubuntu, dae tu vai ver que nao tem nada com teu kernel nao. qq coisa tamos ae.
<Guest91458> demorou
<finck> ola
<ship> boa tarde a todos. instalei o ubuntu 13 em meu laptop, mas ele não deixa ligar o wireless. como sou inesperiente, será que alguem poderia me dar dicas? obrigado
<mvcirino> Se for como o Meu Dell, é driver proprietário. Dai tem que conectar na internet via cabo, ir no Gerenciador de Drivers e baixar por lá
<Gilberto> Boa tarde !
<mvcirino> Tarde
<Gilberto> Eu estou com uma duvida...
<Gilberto> nao estou conseguindo encontrar o arquivo bookmarks.html do firefox... Esse e o arquivo dos favoritos do firefox, mas ele nao esta na pasta /home/user/.mozilla/firefox
<Gilberto> Alguma dica ???
<Gilberto> Com o find eu tb nao estou conseguindo encontralo
<omelete> .mozilla é uma pasta oculta
<Gilberto> eu sei
<Gilberto> eu estou acessando pelo terminal
<Gilberto> mas o arquivo nao esta la...somente a pasta com os backups do firefox
<omelete> então vc exportou para outro local
<Gilberto> eu acho que nao
<mvcirino> Até onde lembro, o Firefox não guarda mais os favoritos no bookmarks.html
<Gilberto> Eu nao sabia disso...mas onde fica entao ??
<mvcirino> A arquivo places.sql é que contém seus favoritos e sites visitados
<mvcirino> O diretório bookmarkbackups é que tem o backup dos favoritos
<hggdh> ~/.mozilla
<Gilberto> eu achei o arquivo places.sqlite
<Gilberto> mas como faco para abrilo ??
<Gilberto> com o vi abre todo codificado
<mvcirino> Não abre.
<mvcirino> Vai em ~/.mozilla
<Gilberto> Minha duvida eh... eu comprei um notebook novo, queria fazer o backup dos favoritos para nao perdelo...
<Gilberto> Eh so copiar o arquivo para o notebook novo e pronto ???
<mvcirino> vai em ~/mozilla/firefox/<seu perfil>/bookmarkbackups
<mvcirino> Lá dentro tem os arquivos que vc quer. Dai é só restaurar pelo firefoz mesmo
<mvcirino> https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/restore-bookmarks-from-backup-or-move-them
<Gilberto> Valeu MVCirino !!!
<Gilberto> Abraco
<Elfon> Gilberto: geralmente vc copia a pasta oculta .mozilla para o novo note e funfa de boa
<Elfon> outra opção é o sync do firefox...mas este nunca usei
<Gilberto> Eu estava lendo agora sobre o sync Elfon, mas eu tb nunca usei...
<mvcirino> eu sou da opinião do Elfon. Além de levar os favoritos, leva o profile inteiro. muito melhor
<Gilberto> Mesmo assim obrigado Elfon !!1
<Gilberto> Copiar a pasta toda ???
<Elfon> Gilberto: sim...copia a pasta .mozilla e vai o firefox todo, histórico, temas, tudo
<Gilberto> Legal... vou fazer isso. Muito obrigado Elfon !!!
<Gilberto> Abraco a todos !!!
<Elfon> copia esta pasta pro seu note....aí quando tiver copiada dá um clique com o bo
<Elfon> clique com o botão direito e muda as permissões para o usuário da máquina...mas só se der erro
<Elfon> se não der erro seja feliz
<Gilberto> ta.. blz... Valeu pelo help !!
<Gilberto> vou nessa !!!
<Gilberto> fui !!!
<Neto_> tem alguem ai
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Neto_> boa tarde
<Neto_> estou com prpblemas
<mirqui> blza ,fala
<mirqui> se eu puder ajudar
<Neto_> eu estava usando o ubuntu 12.04, e fiz upgrade pra 13.10 e sepois pra 14.04. 3 depois 10
<Neto_> 14.10
<mirqui> sim , que tem ?
<Neto_> e venho tento probçeasm com travamentos
<Neto_> insesperados
<mirqui> tbm não me acertei com o ubuntu
<mirqui> não posso te ajudar , tenta o hggdh , ele é avançado
<f4lk0n> Neto_: qual a vantagem de pular de uma versão 14.04 LTS que é uma versão bem estável para a versão 14.10 ?
<denisbr> Cara, eu nunca me dei muito bem com o Ubuntu, mesmo tendo raízes no Debian, distribuição que já usei muito.
<mirqui> sempre dava problemas , reportava o problema a canonical e caia num laço
<mirqui> quando não reinicializava sem dar motivo aparente
<Neto_> como faço pra acabar com os travamento dos mesmo, sem precisar apagar as partiaçoes e sem danificar o disco
<Diego_> Boa noite, tenho uma micro empresa com 8 maquinas e um servidor, atualmente tenho um filesystem, ad e dns em um servidor
<Diego_> tenho como fazer toda essa estrutura no linux?
<Diego_> ja é facil fazer isso ou a migração seria custosa em tempo?
<_Jimmy_> aew
<AldoRaine> opa
<_Jimmy_> pessoal, digitei sudo ppeoconf
<_Jimmy_> ele disse que minha placa de rede ja estava em um processo pppoe
<AldoRaine> isso é modem ADSL em modo bridge ?
<_Jimmy_> na verdade é cable modem
<astroo-> _Jimmy_  ola
<_Jimmy_> AldoRaine: , minha internet nao funciona no ubuntu
<AldoRaine> qual é a operadora?
<AldoRaine> NET ?
<_Jimmy_> sim
<_Jimmy_> virtua
<AldoRaine> esses modem a cabo vem com servidor DHCP e roteados pelo que eu saiba
#ubuntu-br 2014-10-09
<_Jimmy_> aqui falta resposta da placa de rede
<_Jimmy_> ela fica apagada
<_Jimmy_> detectada, mas apagada ..
<_Jimmy_> ja deixei a configuracao automatica, manual na interface, no terminal
<_Jimmy_> e agora que tive a ideia de salvar os arquivos aqui e abrir eles lá
<_Jimmy_> eu estava anotando tudo no caderno
<_Jimmy_> sofrido pra fazer a internet funcionar no ubuntu em
<_Jimmy_> eu ja digitei isso uma vez AldoRaine , $ dhclient eth0
<AldoRaine> e aí ?
<AldoRaine> passou?
<_Jimmy_> achei um pendrive
<_Jimmy_> o ubuntu 14.04 no live cd nao conectou tb
<_Jimmy_> é so por a iso no pendrive ?
<AldoRaine> cria o pendrive de boot
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Guest67902> a
<Guest67902> ola, sou novo aqui, alguem pode me dizer algo?
<Guest92858> Quais são os requisitos mínimos para instação do ubuntu 14.04?
<Guest92858> *Instalação
<Arilson> bom dia
<Arilson> não consigo atualizar o meu ubuntu
<Arilson> da erro de rede
<Arilson> alguem pode me ajudar???
<nntp> Arilson: que erro de rede vc tem ?
<nntp> Arilson: vc consegue pingar algum site ? ping uol.com.br exemplo ?
<Arilson> sim
<Arilson> estou no computador
<Arilson> falha ao obter a atualização. pode ser algum problema com a rede
<Arilson> este é o erro
<nntp> Arilson: apt-get update
<nntp> digita ae no console
<nntp> apt-get update
<nntp> e fala q erro da ae
<nntp> tente com o sudo antes do comando Arilson
<nntp> sudo apt-get update
<nntp> deste modo
<nntp> ele vai te pedir a sua senha
<Arilson> DA ESSE RRO
<Arilson> ERRO
<hggdh> qual erro? Exatamente como escrito...
<hggdh> melhor ainda: copie a saída dos comandos em um pastebin
<nntp> erro
<nntp> lol
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<antonioNeto> ALGUEM TEM UM TUTORIAL QUE ENSINA A COMPARTILHAR A AREA DE TRABALHO DE UM UBUNTU PARA OUTRO UBUNTU
<antonioNeto> PQ EU SÓ ACHO DE LINUX PARA WINDOWS ESSA POHA :(
<antonioNeto> to nervoso
<antonioNeto> quase infartei de nervoso
<antonioNeto> mas consegui
<FernandoBSB> Bom dia !
<FernandoBSB> A onde consigo o adesivo do ubuntu para meu carro
<FernandoBSB> ?
<andover> E ai Galera
<andover> To na area
<Kodaha> galera, o ubuntu 14.04 roda liso nestas configurações -->(notebook) Lenovo g480 (intel celeron b830 dual core 1,8Ghz //  4GB RAM DDR3 // Placa de video integrada intel hd 2000 // 320GB HD)
<ship> boa tarde para todos. gostaria de saber como configurar o ubuntu 13.04 para usar o wifi, pois ele não abilita e não sei como fazer. obrigado pela atenção
<mvcirino> Deve ser driver proprietário. Já verificou no gerenciador de drivers se tem algum lá ? Vai ter que estar conectado via cabo para instalar e/ou atualizar
<f4lk0n> mvcirino: e aí cara
<f4lk0n> muita treta?
<mvcirino> Todo dia f4lk0n ! :D
<f4lk0n> kkkkk
<f4lk0n> formatei meu desktop ontem
<f4lk0n> tava com debian coloquei o ubuntu 14.04
<mvcirino> Vixe!
<f4lk0n> kkkk
<mvcirino> kkkkk
<f4lk0n> vamos ver o que vai virar
<f4lk0n> por enquanto tá de boa
<f4lk0n> só achei muito demorado o boot
<mvcirino> Eu venho utilizando o Mint desde a versão 9.
<f4lk0n> o debian dava boot rapidinho
<f4lk0n> eu uso o mint no trabalho
<f4lk0n> estava com um bug bem chato, travava a maquina toda... depois de alguns updates resolveu
<f4lk0n> eu uso o mint lmde
<f4lk0n> debian edition
<mvcirino> Eu uso no trabalho e em casa. Mas sempre com Mate. O Cinnamon é bonito visualmente, mas achei pouco prático.
<f4lk0n> cinnamon nunca usei, aqui tá com mate tbm
<mvcirino> Só fiz uma bobagem no trabalho. Coloquei a versão de 32-bits. Como aqui tem AD windows, instalei o PBIS (substituto do Like-Wise)
<mvcirino> Deveria ter colocado a versão 64-bits, que finalmente peguei confiança
<mvcirino> Só que dá uma preguiça instalar e configurar o PBIS de novo ... :(
<f4lk0n> vix
<f4lk0n> kkkk
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<r3volver> olá gente
<r3volver> não consigo utiliizar meu servidor tftp usando xinetd. alguém pode me dar uma dica ou indicar um bom tutorial?
<r3volver> eu conecto no servidor tftp, mas todo comando GET me responde um timeout de conexão =(
<mvcirino> tem como ver o log do tftp ?
<r3volver> não encontrei o log no /var/log. acho que preciso configurar o xinetd para gravar um log.
<r3volver> sabe como ativar esta config?
<mvcirino> não sei não r3volver
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Nordeste> olá galera
<astroo-> ola
<Scyth> alou cambada, boa noite
<Scyth> pessoal, noob aqui
<Scyth> dicas de canais maneiros pra desenrolar dúvidas?
<BrunoPT> que duvidas voce tem?
<astroo-> Scyth  ola
<Scyth> oi
<Scyth> voltei
<Scyth> tinha ido ali...
<Scyth> tenho ciencia que minhas duvidas são noobs, tipo como eu altero o layout sem ter q baixar vários programas tipo corky
<Scyth> só q eu vou encher a paciência de quem se dispuser a ajudar :P
#ubuntu-br 2014-10-10
<xbox_RAFABR> eae galera Brasil, to aqui no UBUNTO pelo XBOX !! alguem poderia me ajudar como que instalar adobe de video e audio ??
<xbox_RAFABR> por favor
<alvaro_> instalar onde ?
<xbox_RAFABR> aqui no ubunto to usando ele no xbox
<xbox_RAFABR> 360
<xbox_RAFABR> eh ubunto 10.
<astroo-> ola eu de Portugal
<alvaro_> ubuntu 10 ????
<alvaro_> está já na versão 14.04 !!!!
<xbox_RAFABR> eh eu baixei pela net e consegui usar ele no xbox como navegador, mas nao consigo ver videos e nem ouvir musicas e muito complicado
<xbox_RAFABR> nossa KKK... eh que so tem essa versao pro xbox mesmo...
<xbox_RAFABR> eh oque eu achei
<alvaro_> 10 o que ?
<xbox_RAFABR> dexa eu ver aqui
<alvaro_> 10.04 ou 10.10 ?
<alvaro_> versão muito velha
<xbox_RAFABR> 10.10
<alvaro_> tenta instalar o o ubuntu rectrits extras
<xbox_RAFABR> eh que tipo nao é em computador, é no xbox 360 ai só axei esse no video
<alvaro_> é um pacote de plugins
<xbox_RAFABR> do Rubens Yama
<alvaro_> veja se funciona
<xbox_RAFABR> e como eu baixo?
<alvaro_> está com o sistema instalado ?
<xbox_RAFABR> ah tipo ta normal aqui eu dei uma fuçada e tem esses programas no desktop olha
<alvaro_> vai em Central de programas do Ubuntu
<xbox_RAFABR> File Menanger
<xbox_RAFABR> nao aparece aqui, so tem uma ABA com esses programas vou escrever.
<alvaro_> e digita isso Ubuntu restricted extras
<alvaro_> e manda instalar
<xbox_RAFABR> File Menanger,Image Viewer,LX Terminal,Leaf Pad,Xar Xiever
<alvaro_> tá estranho
<xbox_RAFABR> Sinatych Patch Menanger
<alvaro_> mande uma imagem do seu sistema
<xbox_RAFABR> tem como mandar print?
<alvaro_> tem
<xbox_RAFABR> pera ai
<alvaro_> mas vai em um site e mande o atalho
<xbox_RAFABR> nao da pra tira print aki KKKK nao aparece nada
<alvaro_> testou ele antes de instalar ?
<alvaro_> via live cd
<xbox_RAFABR> sim ja entrei ate no facebook
<xbox_RAFABR> eh um boot via pen driver
<alvaro_> click  emprint screen sysrq
<xbox_RAFABR> entao no teclado eu seguro esta tecla mas nao da em nada
<xbox_RAFABR> quer que eu te mande a foto por algum outro lugar?
<alvaro_> entra no menu programa/captura de tela
<alvaro_> cole a imagem no site imagebin e copie o endereço e manda pra cá
<alvaro_> assim podemos ver
<xbox_RAFABR> aonde fica esse menu de programa/captura?
<alvaro_> tem uma barra superior na tela ?
<xbox_RAFABR> tem com o relogio o shutdown e o menu iniciar
<alvaro_> menu iniciar procure nele
<xbox_RAFABR> ta tudo ingles
<xbox_RAFABR> Preferencies
<xbox_RAFABR> Others
<alvaro_> sua versão é muito antiga, já mudou muita coisa
<xbox_RAFABR> Acessories
<alvaro_> vixi
<xbox_RAFABR> eh que eu uso no xbox kkkk
<alvaro_> sei não, agora me pegou
<alvaro_> tenta acessories
<xbox_RAFABR> deixa eu te mandar uma foto via whats app
<xbox_RAFABR> no acessories tem o file menanger
<xbox_RAFABR> e o terminal
<alvaro_> aqui não tem isso
<xbox_RAFABR> eh um desses?
<alvaro_> não passo meus dados pessoais nunca aqui
<alvaro_> não
<xbox_RAFABR> aqui tem muitos hacks?
<xbox_RAFABR> hackers,*
<alvaro_> aqui é só ubuntu
<alvaro_> existe outros canais que tem
<xbox_RAFABR> me fala o codigo ai de novo eu acho que sei aonde encontrar
<alvaro_> entra no menu programa/captura de tela
<xbox_RAFABR> fala o codigo de baixar os audios que eu vou tentar colocar esse codigo no terminal
<alvaro_> isso não é codigo e sim caminhos
<xbox_RAFABR> ah caminhos eu vou tentar colocar la
<alvaro_> eu só fiz uma explicação
<alvaro_> cuidado ao usar o terminal
<alvaro_> pode detonar o sistema inteiro
<xbox_RAFABR> nossa kk
<xbox_RAFABR> eu abri um programa qui que é pra fazer downloads
<xbox_RAFABR> de drivers e tals eu acho
<xbox_RAFABR> oque eu escrevo?
<alvaro_> tente achar um para mudar o idioma
<alvaro_> seria mais facil
<xbox_RAFABR> eu acho que nao existe pro xbox
<alvaro_> veja pvt
<alvaro_> veja no privado
<alvaro_> conseguiu ber ?
<alvaro_> ver?
<abstradelic> Hioooo
<abstradelic> hola
<astroo-> hola
<abstradelic> olá
<abstradelic> astroo-:
<abstradelic> tem mais gente tfk?
<abstradelic> e ai
<astroo-> deve ter
<abstradelic> e ai astro
<abstradelic> puxa
<abstradelic> ubuntu ta usando mesmo qt?
<abstradelic> geral ?
<astroo-> ve o privado
<abstradelic> BrunoPT: ping
<BrunoPT> abstradelic: oi?
<abstradelic>  oi
<abstradelic> e ai ... tudo em cima?
<abstradelic> trouxe novidades para o canal
<abstradelic> xD
<abstradelic> BrunoPT: ... vce é de portugual ou é do pt?
<abstradelic> xD
<astroo-> e meu compatriota e daqui
<abstradelic> huM muito beM
<f4lk0n> pelo jeito ele era do PT
<f4lk0n> vazou rapidinho
<f4lk0n> kkkkk
<astroo-> e portuga sim
<f4lk0n> kkkk
<f4lk0n> ok
<Lino_> Baixei os arquivos do umbuto, gravei no dvd mas não consigo dar boot. Alguém pode me ajudar?
<astroo-> o disco rigido esta sem nada?
<Lino_> Estou tentando recuperar um hd que passou para RAW do nada, tentei alguns programas e ouvi dizer que o linux era uma tentaiva boa.
<Lino_> Estou meio desesperado.
<astroo-> da sempre uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Lino_> Tentei o boot com o hd que deu pau e nada. Tenho um outro d com o windows 8 instalado e nada tb.
<abstradelic> f4lk0n: kkkk
<abstradelic> Lino_: vce baixou uma iso ?
<abstradelic> ou o que?
<Lino_> Baixei.
<abstradelic> e como voce gravou essa iso?
<Lino_> kkkk. Agora lembrei que o que eu executei direto do cd foi o kurumim....kkkkk
<Lino_> Faz tempo isso.....
<Lino_> Tem como fazer isso, executar sem ter que instalar ?
<Lino_> Alguma versão do linux.
<astroo-> livecd ubuntu sem instalar para testes
<nntp> Lino_: a maioria das distros hoje tem live_cds
<nntp> Lino_: isto eh vc nao tem que instalar para testar
<nntp> Lino_: saca ae http://www.livecdlist.com/
<Lino_> Ok. Obrigado.
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<famt> bom dia
<mvcirino> bom dia
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<Elfon> Pessoal, conhecem um cliente torrent que exibe comentários, assim como o uTorrent?
<omelete> q comentário? do local onde pegou o torrent?
<Rafa_Xbox_Ubunto> ae galera voltei tinha bugado o xbox
<Elfon> omelete: tipow... a aba de classificação
<Rafa_Xbox_Ubunto> alguem usa o Ubunto 10.10
<Elfon> no uTorrent o pessoal posta com estrelas e comentários pra saber se o arquivo está bom
<Elfon> omelete: é tipow aqueles comentários do thepiratebay
<mvcirino> Elfon eu uso o Deluge não não sei se tem essa funcionalidade.
<xGrind> Elfon, qbittorrent
<Elfon> hmm
<Elfon> legal
<Elfon> xGrind: vou verificar
<xGrind> Elfon, da pra fazer buscar de torrent direto nele tb xD
<delet> precisando de uma ajudinha aqui... alguem on?
<xGrind> delet, manda
<delet> xGrind instalação de uns plugins que não to conseguindo
<delet> do ffmpeg
<xGrind> delet, ubuntu? digita sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<delet> ta lerdo aqui xGrind =s
<xGrind> delet, tenta mudar o servidor
<Delino> Olá
<vibedigital1> boa tarde pessoal
<vibedigital1> fiz uma cadaga fenomenal aqui
<vibedigital1> deletei a init.d sem querer
<vibedigital1> está em um servidor dedicado
<vibedigital1> eu consegui copiar os scripts de inicialização um a um na interface do webmin
<vibedigital1> os coloquei na pasta init.d novamente
<vibedigital1> mas acredito que fiquei trancado do lado de fora do server
<vibedigital1> nenhum serviço está inicializando
<vibedigital1> o server tem modo rescue e iniciou uma maquina virtual com ubuntu.
<vibedigital1> montei as partiçoes do server
<vibedigital1> o que eu posso fazer para que pelo menos o ssh funcione?
<omelete> vibedigital1,  retirou o init ou só os arquivos?
<vibedigital1> omelete: cara,
<vibedigital1> deletei a pasta inteira sem querer
<vibedigital1> mas como estava logado no webmin
<omelete> geralmnete o init.d tem só link dos runlevel q tá em outra pasta q ñ lembro agora
<vibedigital1> tive acesso aos scripts em cache e recriei um a um
<omelete> da pra recriar na mao
<vibedigital1> na pasta init.d
<omelete> ñ sei se tem uma maneira automatica
<vibedigital1> entendi
<vibedigital1> acho q é só isso que falta
<omelete> link q comentei é ao contrário
<omelete> do /etc/rcX.d/daemon para /etc/init.d/daemon
<omelete> vibedigital1,  já tentou da rebuild com o dpkg
<omelete> ?
<vibedigital1> ainda nao
<vibedigital1> o problema agora
<vibedigital1> é que se eu der rebuild  vai dar na maquina virtual
<vibedigital1> nao tenho acesso ao ssh mais
<vibedigital1> somente as pastas
<Elfon> Alguem sabe se tem o cryptkeeper pra windows?
<omelete> se tá sem acesso vai ter q ir na aquina
<omelete> Elfon,  o q tem no próprio windwos já testou?
<Elfon> omelete: é windows xp
<Elfon> ou pelo menos a página oficial do projeto
<jxajroad> Oi gente...to tentando criptografar um pendrive aqui conforme o site http://tagesuhu.wordpress.com/2009/10/12/como-criptografar-um-disco-removivel-com-luks/
<jxajroad> mas deu a mensagem....http://pastebin.com/7nUr6zg0
<jxajroad> alguém pode me dizer como resolvo isso?
<jxajroad> como assim Permissão negada enquanto tenta determinar o tamanho do sistema de arquivos?
<omelete> jxajroad,  tá fzndo com o root?
<omelete> mexer com partição, sistema de arquivo, etc tem q ser com ele
<jxajroad> oi omelete
<jxajroad> nao....agora me perdi de novo.
<jxajroad> agora nem formatar o pendrive eu consigo :-(
<jxajroad> droga!!!
<jxajroad> Ufa...deixa! Que alívio! Consegui, _pelo_menos_, formatar pra FAT32
<jxajroad> mas desculpe...omelete....o que vc disse? Tenho que dar sudo até pra isso?
<jxajroad> Vc se refere a esta linha? [sudo] jxajroad@jairo-esperanto:~$ /sbin/mkfs.ext4 -c -m 1 -O dir_index,filetype
<omelete> binarios do /sbin/ só o root usa, tem q usar sudo
<jxajroad> putz..então vou ter que começar tudo de novo..mas tudo bem...estou aprendendo...é uma experiência antes de criptografar um HD externo que tenho aqui. Estou tentando criptografar um pendrive de 4GB onde guardo meus curriculum e algumas informações triviais....
<jxajroad> ....o que achei curioso é que posso criptografar _uma_parte_ e a outra _não_! Aí a pessoa pode abrir um pedaço do pendrive, ver algumas informações e o que eu quero guardar fica inacessível? Parece interessante.
<omelete> jxajroad,  se vc reparar, nesse link q vc colocou, está tudo com # no começo dos comandos
<jxajroad> sim...esse sinal chamasse: sustenido ou cerquilha.
<jxajroad> O que tem ele?
<jxajroad> Eu estava indo bem..só me enrolei para aplicar essa última linha de comando. Achei que se digitasse # /sbin/mkfs.FAT32 ao invés de # /sbin/mkfs.ext4
<jxajroad> ia dar certo.
<omelete> jxajroad,  qdo vc for ler tutorial se tiver # tem q ser feito com o root $ usuário normal
<jxajroad> Ok...omelete! Agora estou ciente!
<jxajroad> obrigado
<jxajroad> só mais uma dúvida....uma vez criptografado eu não posso mais apagar o escrever dados no pendrive?
<jxajroad> seja como for...falhou novamente. Criei tudo certinho...abri com uma senha ele estava vazio e eu não consegui colocar nada dentro.
<pairossi> ola a todos
<pairossi> alguem pode me orientar quanto a instalacao do 14.04?
<pairossi> minha tela parece travada com a mensagem "removendo arquivos conflitantes do sistema operacional" e a barra de andamento nao preenche nada
<omelete> ñ sei o que pode ser
<pairossi> sera por que eu aplliquei formatacao para a particao raiz?
<omelete> como vc fez o particionamento?
<pairossi> em quatro particoes
<pairossi> raiz (100GB)
<pairossi> swap (16GB)
<pairossi> home (130GB)
<pairossi> e uma particao com meus antigos arquivos de dados do windows (um drive D: com aprox. 170GB)
<omelete> aprntmente td certo
<pairossi> o que me preocupou foi que apos a tela de particionamento, apresentou uma mensagem de erro ao tentar fazer algo com a particao swap
<pairossi> disse que eu poderia corrigir na tela de particionamento, mas eu continuei com a instalacao
<omelete> 16gb é mto de swap
<omelete> uns 2/4 gb tá bom
<pairossi> perdao, foram 10GB... eh que tenho 8 de ram e nao quero problemas com hibernacao
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<pairossi> ola mirqui
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<pairossi> tudo em ordem... sexta-feira rsrs...
<mirqui> dia de cerveja :)
<pairossi> pois eh...
<mirqui> então boa cervejada :)
<pairossi> omelete, o q vc acha de clicar em skip na tela que aparentemente esta travada? como eu posso saber se o programa esta formatando a particao raiz?
<pairossi> tenho como verificar com algm comando no terminal?
<omelete> tem distribuição q vc vai para o tty1 ou 2 e vc o q tá acontecendo
<omelete> não se o caso do ubuntu
<omelete> olha a placa de rede, se tiver trafego tá baixando alguma coisa, update ou pacote de tradução
<pairossi> mas eu nao selecionei updates justamente para acompanhar de perto o processo e torna-lo masi rapido, depois de instalado eu faria as updates
<pairossi> ta muito esquisito... ja eh a terceira vez que tento fazer essa instalacao. na segunda vez o programa apagou todo o meu hd, tive de usar o tesdisk pra recuperar a particao com meus arquivos salvos
<pairossi> eu vou voltar a instalacao do zero e nao solicitar formatacao da particao raiz... quem sabe instala. Detalhe: to instalando de pendrive e nao de cdrom
<omelete> éh
<omelete> tenta novamente
<omelete> particionamento manual e escolhe  a partição e o ponto de montagem
<pairossi> olha que coisa interessante: apertei o botao skip e agora tenho na tela de instalacao duas linhas de terminal no final da tela. esta dando uma mensagem de atencao para um arquivo glib.source_remove nao encontrado
<omelete> bom refazer o pendrive
<omelete> checa o md5 e refaz o pendrive
<pairossi> olha isso... finalizei a instalacao e agora esta dando mensagem de que a instalacao esta cocluida.. vou reinicializar pra ver no que vai dar... abracos
<omelete> t+
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<omelete> astroo-,  olá fmz
<astroo-> ola tudo e tu?
<omelete> blz
<lott> Olá, boa tarde! alguém ai?
<astroo-> ola eu sempre
<lott> Pode me ajudar com problemas de video no ubuntu studio rodando em uma maquina velha HP?
<astroo-> tens de dizer a versao do ubuntupelo menos e mais nao sei
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<aako> como desabilito no ubuntu 14.04 o passoword cryptsetup qdo inicializa
<aako> ?
<astroo-> nuno_nunes  ola
<nuno_nunes> tudo bem astroo-
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<nuno_nunes> eu estou bem
<aako> ?
<nuno_nunes> eu nao uso isso
<nuno_nunes> mas espera um pouco
<nuno_nunes> tu deves ter a pasta home encriptada
<nuno_nunes> ve isso
<nuno_nunes> http://serverfault.com/questions/570717/ubuntu-13-10-how-to-disable-lvm-and-cryptsetup-cryptsetup-evms-activate-is-n
<nuno_nunes> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2087693
<nuno_nunes> estas ai aako
#ubuntu-br 2014-10-11
<shallwe> oi galera blz? alguém testando o ubuntu 14.10 com nvidia e sofrendo crash?
<shallwe> ubuntu 64bit
<astroo-> ola tudo e tu?
<shallwe> eu to blz
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<OERIAS> Ola
<OERIAS> Como vai
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<edilson> hello felas
<edilson> xtou aki com um problema
<edilson> no meu ubuntu
<edilson> qdo tento instalar um programa apartir do comando dpkg -i
<edilson> 7diz k falta um monte de libs
<edilson> ou biblioteca
<hggdh> edilson já saiu... mas para os outros: (1) sudo apt-get update (garanta que os repositorios estejam em dia; (2) "dpkg" -i *não* instala re-reqs -- apt-get instala; (3) após um "dpkg -i" que falha por pre-reqs, "apt-get -f install"
<Oisoueu> Estou tentando instalar o ubuntu como maquina virtual
<Oisoueu> depois de instalar o sistema, coloco senha, mas nao passa da tela de boas vindas
<Oisoueu> acho que driver de video nao tá instalado, mas como instalo o pacote da intel via boot??
<Ernandes> ixx
<codeman> aproveitando a deixa, tem como instalar o ubuntu novo encima do que ja existe ?
<codeman> eu to achando q o meu ubuntu 14 esta muito lento :-)
<Oisoueu> alguem pode ajudar? rs
<Creto> Oisoueu, http://bit.ly/WL7hQz já ajudei!!!!
<aako> como retiro cryptsetup na inicializaçao
<aako> ?
<Oisoueu> instalei ubuntu 14.4 e quando iniciei em uma maquina virtual ele nao carregou os icones
<Oisoueu> alguém tem solução?
<nntp> que icones jovem ?
<Oisoueu> não carrega a interface
<Oisoueu> faço login e trava
<nntp> deve ser problema na sua maquina virtual
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<nntp> eu instalei ele aqui outro dia rodou de boa
<nntp> boa tarde mirqui
<Oisoueu> Boa
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<nntp> to com ele ateh aberto aqui e mais outra maquina virtual tmb com um kippo
<nntp> tudo beleza e voce?
<Oisoueu> então.. tava tarja preta, entrei na interface e deu
<Oisoueu> coloquei sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic
<Oisoueu> instalei o pacote
<Oisoueu> saiu a tarja mas os icones nao aparecem, penso eu q seja o driver de video
<Oisoueu> mas não sei como instalar os da Intel manualmente, dando boot, amd e nvidia até achei os comandos
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Oisoueu> Olá jovem c:
<astroo-> ola mas nao sou jovem
<Oisoueu> Olá.. só olá então
<Oisoueu> se alguém puder dá um norte para resolver meu problema aew, agradeço desde já :p
<aako> como retiro cryptsetup na inicializaçao?
<nntp> c instalou os plugins do vbox ?
<Oisoueu> usando vmware
<nntp> Oisoueu, eu to usando vbox instalou de boa
<Oisoueu> pois é cara
<Oisoueu> pensando em tentar com ele
<Oisoueu> fiz tudo certinho aqui.. amigo meu colocou no note dele pelo vmware e pegou de boa
<Oisoueu> 2 dias que to tentando isso rs
<nntp> credo
<nntp> vbox so  baixei aqui instalei e funcionou
<nntp> instalei os plugins pra por em tela cheia ficou sussa
<nntp> mas eu nem uso ununtu nao
<Oisoueu> usa qual?
<nntp> botei aqui pra tirar duvida da galera... eu uso debian no meu servidor ja usei fedora tmb
<nntp> nao gosto de  ubuntu nao acho estranho
<Oisoueu> mas qual você acha que é mais seguro?
<nntp> cara depende eu sei fazer firewall
<nntp> pra mim qq linux eh seguro
<Oisoueu> hm
<nntp> linux eh linux nao importa o sabor
<Oisoueu> haha, pois é, gosto da parte grafica do ubuntu, mas pelo jeito vou ficar sem
<aako> todos os sistemaas tem um bug mas linux é o melhor mesmo
<aako> nao importa qual
<Oisoueu> pois é
<Oisoueu> tentar com o vbox
<aako> vc tem on intel?
<lieber> depende do que é segurança pra vc tb
<Oisoueu> isso
<Oisoueu> minha placa queimou, to só com essa.. já tem dois dias dando dor de cabeça com isso
<aako> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/05/intel-linux-graphics-driver-installer-1-0-5
<nntp> liber hackea eu aqui
<nntp> vem andar no meu honeypot
<Oisoueu> mas como faço pra instalar mano?
<Oisoueu> tipo, de boot
<aako> no site ele faz update sozinho
<Oisoueu> aah, vlw cara, me ajudou mt, vou tentar aqui, vlw mesmo (y)
<Oisoueu> só preciso deixar a maquina virtual ligada e fazer download, é isso?
<nntp> eu nao entrei la nao mas acho q tu tem q navegar la com o ubuntu neh pela maquina virtual
<nntp> c nao vai conseguir atualizar de fora dela nao
<Oisoueu> pois é, aew q tá problema
<nntp> c nao tem x ?
<Oisoueu> não aparece nenhum icone, nada, só a tela de boas vindas
<Oisoueu> depois q vc loga
<aako> wget --no-check-certificate https://download.01.org/gfx/RPM-GPG-KEY-ilg -O - | \sudo apt-key add -
<nntp> usa o console ae
<Oisoueu> esse tentei mas nao foi
<nntp> f1 f2 f3
<nntp> alt+f2 xterm
<Oisoueu> tentar
<nntp> shift+ctrl+t tmb deve funcionar
<Oisoueu> acho que ultimo comando q cara mandou nao funcionou pq nao é pro ubuntu 14.4
<Oisoueu> sim, ctrl+alt+f2 abre o terminal
<Oisoueu> aew depois?
<nntp> sudo wget --no-check-certificate https://download.01.org/gfx/RPM-GPG-KEY-ilg -O - | \sudo apt-key add -
<aako> isso mesmo
<nntp> ou apenas
<nntp> wget --no-check-certificate https://download.01.org/gfx/RPM-GPG-KEY-ilg -O - | \sudo apt-key add -
<nntp> ja tem o sudo lah
<nntp> baixa ae
<Oisoueu> tentar
<nntp> instala o rep
<aako> intel-linux-graphics-installer
<nntp> le la na pagina cara
<Oisoueu> cara isso da uma dor de cabeça viu rs, e cara só fica com mais vontade de ajeitar logo
<Oisoueu> blz
<aako> deu certo
<Oisoueu> instalando..
<aako> vai dar certo sim
<aako> heheh
<Oisoueu> kk torcendo pra isso viu
<pairossi> fala galera... como vao todos???
<pairossi> algum dos colegas trampa com cad no linux?
<astroo-> ola bem e tu?
<pairossi> grande astroo... camarada, eu andava sumido com uns projetos que tavam rolando, mas desde quinta eu excluí o windows definitivamente do meu note e to de volta com nosso querido ubuntu...
<pairossi> infelizmente eu nao prestei atencao quanto a imagem que baixei e to rodando com o 14.04 32bits, mas ja to baixando o 64 pra atualizar
<astroo-> o teu ubuntu
<pairossi> vc ta usando qual distro?
<astroo-> ve o privado
<pairossi> ok
<pairossi> entao pessoal, algum dos amigos usa programa para cad no linux?
<pairossi> eu instalei o librecad, mas ele nao abre arquivo DWG. Alguem sabe qual programa devo instalar (freecad, brl-cad...)
<_Jimmy_> l
<_Jimmy_> pessoal
<_Jimmy_> preciso trocar um driver e nao estou conseguindo
<_Jimmy_> eu quero por um driver anterior a versao, ele nao permite ..
<_Jimmy_> coloquei o nome dele na blacklist mas nao adiantou, ele ainda consta instalado
<_Jimmy_> alguem pode me ajudar ?
<_Jimmy_> Kernel driver in use: r8169
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<_Jimmy_> astroo-: , obrigado .. ainda estou na luta tentando fazer funcionar a internet no ubuntu
<astroo-> ok
<_Jimmy_> pessoal, eu rodei um autorun.sh no terminal e quando foi instalar disse que nao podia porque o atual instalado é mais recente.. ( acontece que esse mais recente nao conecta ) placa de rede nao detecta cabo conectado
<aako> desistala
<altecnologic> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<altecnologic> tenho um hotspot com duas placas wan:eth0 lan:eth1 preciso redirecionar as requisições https para meu site que é http. dizem que não tem como, queria uma segunda opnião de algum de voces ai.
<nntp> altecnologic, negocio que http eh protocolo diferente do https
<altecnologic> é eu sei, mas eu ja vi um video e nao sei ande, que quando o cara acessava po exemplo https://www.facebook.com era redirecionada para uma pagina de login do hotspot.
<altecnologic> a mikrotik faz esse tipo de redirecionamento?
<nntp> c vai fazer por script de redirecionamento
<nntp> talvez php
<nntp> ou no .htacess
<nntp> acho que tem como tmb
<altecnologic> atualmente as requisições http já são redirecionadas perfeitamente, mas sempre tem um cliente que me ligar reclamando que nao abre nada, ai eu tenho que explicar que deve retirar o 's' do HTTPS
<Lincoln901> olá
<Lincoln901> gostaria de saber se alguem consegue assistir vídeos no telecine play
<nntp> altecnologic, http://wp-mix.com/htaccess-redirect-http-to-https/
<astroo-> ola
<nntp> Lincoln901, kd o link
<altecnologic> vou olhar agora. aguarde ai kkk
<Lincoln901> um momento
<Lincoln901> link: http://telecineplay.com.br/filme/doze-e-demais/?especial=dia-das-criancas
<nntp> Lincoln901, tem q instalar o plugin
<Lincoln901> vou dizer quais tenho instalado... java, Flash, Pipeline, Sylverlight
<nntp> Lincoln901, tu usa windwos ?
<Lincoln901> qual mais devo instalar
<Lincoln901> ubuntu, firefox
<nntp> Lincoln901, no caso eh o silverlight
<nntp> Lincoln901, e o silverlight eh windows c tem q usar o moonlight
<nntp> no caso
<nntp> pra linux
<Lincoln901> vou tentar, pode esperar um pouco?
<nntp> e essa parada da pau d+ que eu saiba ao menos a mais ou menos 1 ano eu testei e dava pau d+
<nntp> to por aqui por hora
<Lincoln901> os links que eu pesquisei, disseram que o moonlight foi descontinuado
<nntp> Lincoln901, entao cara era o que eu falei dava muito pau eu ja tinha testado isso ae
<nntp> Lincoln901, tem um tal de pipelight
<Lincoln901> esse eu tenho
<Lincoln901> mas mesmo assim não funciona
<Lincoln901> ja coloquei ele ativo direto, mas nada :/
<Lincoln901> e ele ta funcionando direito, pois testei ele em um site e deu funcionando corretamente
<OERIAS> alguem de Portugal?
<nntp> Lincoln901, instala uma vbox ae com windwos kkk
<Lincoln901> não queria ter de fazer isso, mas não estou tendo alternativa
<Lincoln901> mas fico grato pela atenção
<OERIAS> Alguem de Coimbra?
<nntp> Lincoln901, pelo que ja ouvi falar disso ae nao tem outra soluçao nao
<Lincoln901> pelo visto nem no netflix deve funcionar
#ubuntu-br 2014-10-12
<nntp> Lincoln901, netflix acho que funciona
<astroo-> o netflix ja da no ubuntu
<astroo-> tem dias so de existencia
<OERIAS> Voce sou branco
<Lincoln901> pra mim por enquanto ainda não.... :/
<nntp> Lincoln901, netflix funfa sim fedora mint e ubuntu
<OERIAS> Eu quero Cha
<OERIAS> Cha com leite
<Lincoln901> estou saindo agora, até mais
<nntp> flw
<OERIAS> ate logo Lincoln901
<Lincoln901> vou dar uma olhada aqui depois
<Lincoln901> ate...
<altecnologic> nnttp estou com dificuldade para colocar essa regra para funcionar, nao sei onde as coloco. <IfModule mod_rewrite.c>
<altecnologic> 	RewriteEngine On
<altecnologic> 	RewriteCond %{HTTPS} on
<altecnologic> 	RewriteRule ^(.*)$ http://wp-mix.com/$1 [R=301,L]
<altecnologic> </IfModule>
<nntp> altecnologic, eu to esquentando um rango ali cara
<nntp> altecnologic, mas as regras ficam no arquivo .htacess
<nntp> altecnologic, esse arquivo costuma ficar no diretorio www do seu site
<altecnologic> mas meu servidor nao tem esse arquivo.... irei jantar tb, depois voce pode me ajudar?
<nntp> se nao tiver crie um eh um arquivo oculto
<nntp> altecnologic, sim eu ajudo sim mas pode criar o arquivo
<altecnologic> ja criei, mas irei cria-lo navamente.
<astroo-> nntp ve o privado
<nntp> altecnologic, entao
<nntp> o arquivo começa com um ponto .
<nntp> .htaccess
<nntp> altecnologic, esse servidor eh seu ? ou eh um host alugado ?
<altecnologic> meu
<nntp> tem q dar permissao 644 se nao me engano pro arquivo
<nntp> .htaccess
<altecnologic> ok
<altecnologic> dei a permissão mas nao rolou, algum outra dica?
<nntp> altecnologic, tu ta fazendo redirecionamento eh de mkauth ?
<altecnologic> nao, é um sistema com duas placasa de rede ubuntu 12.04, WAN eth0 LAN eth1 os pcs da lan deve ser redirecionado para um site local. mas quando o cliente colocar https esse redirecionamento nao funciona
<nntp> a sua porta 443 ta liberada pro mikrotik e seu servidor apache ta configurado pra https ?
<altecnologic> nao tenho mikrotik so um servidor debian
<altecnologic> e o apache nao tem pagina https, somente http
<nntp> e pq vc nao abilita o https ?
<nntp> o correto era o apache ta direcionando tudo pra  um unico protocolo mas alguns navegadores nao fazem isso creio eu
<nntp> agora este redirecionamento tu ta fazendo ele de que forma ?
<nntp> script java ?
<nntp> ou no apache mesmo?
<altecnologic> na verdade, me dizeram que esse redirecionamento nao iia funcionar, e quando eu tentei colcoar o potocolo ssl no apache me perdi com aqueles certificados.
<nntp> virtualhosts
<altecnologic> via iptables
<nntp> correto
<nntp> iptables redireciona a porta e o ip no caso
<altecnologic> o meu iptables bloquea tudo e manda para o apache
<nntp> ta mas ta lah pra redirecionar a porta 443 pra 80?
<altecnologic> para 80
<altecnologic> como eu nao tenho ssl no apache nao redirecionar para a porta 443
<altecnologic> ops nao redirecionei
<nntp> me da o site ae deixa eu dar uma olhada
<nntp> agora acho que no virtualhost tem como vc fazer este redirecionamento
<nntp> quem tem que gerenciar isso eh o apache
<altecnologic> ta no privado
<altecnologic> mas esse site nao ira lhe ajudar muito
<altecnologic> mas voce tem duas placas de rede?
<altecnologic> com dhpc e bind
<nntp> tenho tudo rodando aqui
<nntp> mas o lance eh o apache
<nntp> no seu caso
<altecnologic> ok
<altecnologic> posso te mandar o apache zipado paa voce dar uma olhada?
<nntp> manda o sites avaliable
<altecnologic> qual seu nome?
<nntp> daniel
<altecnologic> Daniel sou o Cristiano, entao sou compactar e mandar
<altecnologic> como mando aquivos por aqui?
<nntp> email passei lah no pvt
<_Jimmy_> Boa noite
<astroo-> re ola
<wargod123> koee
<wargod123> eu queria saber se a linux ainda ta fazendo entrega de cds UBUNTU
<Daekdroom> O ShipIt da Canonical já terminou faz alguns anos, pelo que me lembro.
<wargod123> estou tentando gravar os dados no em um cd virgem de 700 mb mais n estou conseguindo
<astroo-> ola
<wargod123> ola
<astroo-> pen drive tens?
<wargod123> tenho pen drive
<wargod123> mas n sei fazer o boot por ele
<wargod123> vou ver algums videos na internet amanha
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<ganso> oi
<nntp> oi
<nntp> bom dia ae
<_Jimmy_> alguem ae pode me ajudar a tirar o driver novo pra eu colocar uma versao anterior ? ( driver da placa de rede, ubuntu )
<LACabeza> vish
<LACabeza> tenho nem ideia
<LACabeza> vamo torcer pra alguém possa te ajudar
<denisbr> aee
<havoxy> boa tarde pessoal
<rssolivei> salve havoxy
<havoxy> pessoal sou um usuário windows de longas datas, meu pai era tecnico de informatica e sempre que usava o pc, ele usava linux, inclusive para fazer manutenção em windows
<havoxy> meu uso é mais para internet e games em específico league of legends. Gostaria de saber se vale apena eu fazer essa mudança, estou em duvida entre o os x e o linux. o Os x não me da cobertura de driver penso eu para minha placa de video
<havoxy> mas me da cobertura para o jogo em si...mas o jogo nao tem versão para o linux o que vcs tem a me dizer...
<omelete> league of legends tem para linux?
<omelete> se tiver compensa
<omelete> e se vc joga só ele é claro
<havoxy> não tem, =s o pessoal usa o wine e um aplicativo do proprio ubuntu para rodar o linux essa é a minha duvida...eu tenho muitos problemas de conexão com o jogo pelo windows...que penso que talvez não teria com o linux...
<havoxy> play on linux o nome acho...
<omelete> quer jogar continua no windows
<omelete> negocio de dual boot, wine ñ é comigo
<omelete> mas cada um sabe o q faz
<havoxy> entendi
<havoxy> sempre escuto que o linux é mais rapido muito estável, não trava...
<FernandoBasso> Tudo mentira.
<FernandoBasso> Não é estável, rápido é subjetivo e depende do hardware, e trava sim.
<havoxy> minha maquina é um i5 com 8gb memoria e mesmo assim o windows ainda da umas doideiras...
<FernandoBasso> Nós dezenas de projetos parecidos, com dois ou três developers cada um, e os projetos demoram muito para evoluir por causa disso.
<omelete> bom, aqui é rapido e estavel
<havoxy> entendi
<havoxy> to pensando de instalar o os x para testar
<omelete> havoxy,  testa em maquina virtual, se gostar só instalar
<havoxy> boa ideia
<FernandoBasso> omelete: Quando comecei com linux, há uns 7 anos, na época antes do ubuntu com unity e gnome 3, o linux era mais estável do que agora (na minha experiência pessoal). Esses desktops modernos (kde4, unity e gnome) estão aos poucos ficando mais estáveis, usáveis e customizáveis, mas ainda não está no ponto que estavam os "antigos".
<FernandoBasso> Não digo o linux kernel, me refiro mais aos Desktop Environments mesmo.
<FernandoBasso> E essa questão de QT vs GTK mais atrapalha do que ajuda.
<FernandoBasso> Se você cria um app pro windows ou mac, só tem um toolkit gráfico, e o look and feel fica mais homogêneo. Notificações, ícones no "tray" e essas coisas está muito bagunçado no linux há um bom tempo.
<FernandoBasso> Uma vez não havia esse tipo de problema, ou era menos problemático que agora.
<omelete> ai vai da pessoa, aqui tá tranquilo, só uso para navegar, download e assiti filme, funcionando perfeito a bastante tempo
<FernandoBasso> Outra coisa que tá complicada é systemd vs upstart vs sei lá o que...
<FernandoBasso> omelete: Eu gosto bastante do linux e distribuições linux, só estou apontando alguns pontos que tenho considerado problemáticos.
<FernandoBasso> Aqui em casa eu, minha esposa e dois filhos, todos usamos linux.
<FernandoBasso> Ubuntu + arch linux. Hoje instalei o ubuntu no meu laptop também, e estou gostando.
<omelete> upstart parece q só o ubuntu usa
<omelete> outras td systemd
<omelete> minoria jeito antigo
<FernandoBasso> omelete: Usa linux *somente* para as tarefas que você descreveu e mais nada?
<havoxy> galera
<havoxy> obrigado ae...
<havoxy> saindo aqui...obrigado pelas dicas e vou fazer esse teste omelete
<havoxy> fui
<omelete> FernandoBasso,  sim
<manuel__> Boa noite pessoal da comunidade ubuntu.  A razão do meu contacto é para procurar saber se existe algum bug com a instalação do Linux ubuntu desktop nos sistemas Windows 8? Sempre instalei o unbuntu diretamente numa partição, usando dual boot mas ao tentar instalar no Windows 8, dá um erro, mas já na versão para Windows 7, funciona bem. Com os melhores cumprimentos
<omelete> instalação de dentro do windows?
<omelete> acho q tiraram essa opção
<manuel__> sim, dentro do windows
<manuel__> Já usei com o windows 7, mas  no 8 não funciona . Tenta instalar, mas depois dá um erro. Tenteu com com a versão 12, 13, 14
<manuel__> *tentei
<omelete> esqueci o nome desse tipo de instalação
<omelete> como falei parece q tiraram o suporte do window s8
<manuel__> ok, obrigado
<manuel__> Já tentei procurar documentos sobre as instalações desktop mas não há nada documentado.
<omelete> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
<manuel__> Ok obrigado pela dica <omelete>
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<barna_> tarde
<Fernando1asso> mirqui: You are most welcome.
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<mirqui> good day for all :)
<mirqui> meu inglês é péssimo :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<kep> olá, boa noite!
<kep> Alguem saca de linguagem C e poderia me ajudar?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> ve o privado
<nntp> kep, c shell ?
<kep> C
<kep> eh bem simples
<kep> a minha duvida
<nntp> kep, aprende c++ melhor
<kep> n cara...
<kep> eh q estou aprendendo a programar
<kep> ; _
#ubuntu-br 2015-10-05
<iago> oi
<iago> boa noite
<iago> td bem?
<Geese_Howard> noite
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Senks> Olá ^^
<MerliM> help
<MerliM> Bom dia!
<oliverio> bom dia
<cyanoroma> Bom dia!
<Geese_Howard> dia
<elisboa> dia
<MerliM> bom dia elisboa
<shallwe> bom dia
<shallwe> meio calmo aqui hoje, segundona sempre é assim !
<thiago6cordas> olá
<shallwe> olá thiago6cordas
<thiago6cordas> tudo  bem?
<thiago6cordas> estou com problemas com o antigo Silverlight
<thiago6cordas> pois um site que uso exige
<thiago6cordas> e já tentei algumas alternativas
<thiago6cordas> tipo o moonlight, que saiu do ar, e o pipelight
<thiago6cordas> sabem se tem uma forma correta de instalr, ou alguma outra solução?
<shallwe> silverlight iss nao é da microsoft?
<thiago6cordas> isso
<thiago6cordas> esse mesmo
<thiago6cordas> aí para linux tinham o Moonlight e o Pipelight
<thiago6cordas> mas nenhum consigo instalar
<shallwe> nem sabia que tinha como usar com ubuntu kkk
<shallwe> pensei que era pelo wine
<thiago6cordas> tem
<shallwe> vc tem ubuntu 14.04?
<thiago6cordas> isso
<shallwe> bom vc já deve ter tentado aqui né?
<shallwe> http://www.itworld.com/article/2697813/install-silverlight-alternative-pipelight-in-ubuntu-14-04.html
<thiago6cordas> eu podendo usar isso troco todas minha máquinas windows pelo ubuntu
<thiago6cordas> olha, não lembro desse site
<thiago6cordas> mas foi algo parecido
<thiago6cordas> que fiz aqui
<shallwe> entao devemos ver o erro que ocorre
<shallwe> se tem no site funcionando deveria funcionar com vc
<elisboa> quem foi? pt.org.br
<shallwe> elisboa, oi, foi oq? o.O
<thiago6cordas> olha
<thiago6cordas> fiz esse procedimento do site
<thiago6cordas> aí na finaleira diz "Plugin silverlight5.1 is now enabled"
<shallwe> thiago6cordas, eeeee
<thiago6cordas> mas não está ok
<thiago6cordas> entrei num site e deu problema
<MerliM> tem um substituto
<thiago6cordas> mas vi quee tinha um alerta na minha tela
<MerliM> é light alguma coisa
<MerliM> thiago6cordas,
<MerliM> ele é open
<thiago6cordas> uma espécie de um sinal de menos vermelho
<thiago6cordas> aí cliquei e abriu o programas e atualizações
<MerliM> thiago6cordas, alternative.to vai no site e coloca silverlight tem um plugin comunitario testei uma vez pegou parece
<thiago6cordas> e no final tinha alguma linha sobre o pipelight , alguma atualização pendente
<thiago6cordas> olá Merlim
<thiago6cordas> vou ver esse site
<shallwe> thiago6cordas, não sei mas só ma dúvida, já testou com outros navegadores?
<thiago6cordas> testei por enquanto no Opera, firefox e chrome
<shallwe> bom já era pra ter dado kkk com esses 3
<MerliM> thiago6cordas, http://blog.mbirgin.com/?c=page&ID=326&t=howtoinstallmoonlightsilverlightonubuntu
<MerliM> parece funcional
<shallwe> e nenhum site funciona? de repente é um ou outro site
<MerliM> e nos links pelo que vi tem o xpi para o navegador ja
<MerliM> thiago6cordas, e tem isso kkk
<MerliM> Recent firefox and chromium(chrome) are  no supports moonlight plug
<MerliM> deve ser igual ao flash no ff a equipe desativou por padrao
<MerliM> thiagolib, posso tentar acessar o site???
<MerliM> manda o link
<MerliM> deixe-me ve como se porta aqui
<MerliM> thiagolib, o moonlight ta ativo version 4 preview 1 só que eles disponibilizam o sources né só compilar
<shallwe> ta aí uma coisa que nunca pesquisei sobre esse tal de silverlight :) pra mim é tipo ASP que quase ninguem usa kkkk
<shallwe> alias nem sei se ainda usam ASP?
<thiago6cordas> olá!
<thiago6cordas> voltei, tinha caído
<Geese_Howard> shallwe: tem uns manés que usam
<thiago6cordas> agora funcionou o silverlight
<thiago6cordas> aliás, pipelight
<shallwe> Geese_Howard, pois é eu lembro que ele era integrado com o visual studio do windows, um combo, mas agora roda tudo com mysql e php também
<shallwe> thiago6cordas, oq vc fez?
<thiago6cordas> a única coisa que fiz diferente é essa liberação nas atuaçlizações de programas lá
<MerliM> shallwe, tb acho mais uma tentativa da m$ de abarcar um nicho de mercado que era da adobe=flash e da sun=javamachine enfim tanto q agora estao mudando a visão pq pra mim lançar uma linguagem cobrar por era
<MerliM> aff já nao serve pra mim
<shallwe> thiago6cordas, a bom, blz então ta tudo certo :)
<MerliM> :)
<shallwe> bom vou fazer o almoço de hoje é comigo, daqui a pouco patroa começa a resmungar! t+ galera
<thiago6cordas> mARAVILHA!
<thiago6cordas> valeu pelas dicas!
<MerliM> vou voltar pra maratona qlqr coisa pvt-me :D
<MerliM> se precisar claro amiguinhoos
<ule> ae galera.. o q vcs usam pra dar uma limpeza no ubuntu/server?
<ule> meus logrotates parece estar legais
<ule> mas nas ultimas semanas parece q o server tem mto arquivo
<ule> nao sei se foi consequencias de updates
<ule> 8gb usados de total de 12gb
<ule> to usando isso pra ter uma ideia:
<ule> du -sh ./*
<Geese_Howard> ule: já leu o man apt-get
<ule> Geese_Howard: eu nao.. mas vou dar uma olhada.. obrigado pela dica
<ule> imagino q deve ter um cache nojento tipo de apt-get me ferrando aqui
<ule> ou imagem de kernel sei la
<Geese_Howard> ule: nojento não
<Geese_Howard> ule: ele é útil
<Geese_Howard> ule: não ter que ficar fazendo download
<Geese_Howard> ule: mas pode ser que pacotes antigos estejam guardados
<Geese_Howard> ule: então você pode apagá-los
<ule> Geese_Howard: saquei
<ule> Geese_Howard: po.. legal.. vlw cara
<Geese_Howard> ule: você pode apagar arquivos de linguas, mas não sei se existe no debian o localepurge
<Geese_Howard> ule: você marca qual você quer deixar, e apaga o resto [supondo ter mais de um]
<ule> achei mto estranho.. o server sempre tocou o baile com 40%.. e ultimamente ta sempre em 60%.. 70%
<Geese_Howard> ule: tem o bleachbit para linux também, apesar que recomendo cautela ao usá-lo
<Geese_Howard> ule: não sei como estão suas partições, mas geralmente em servidores se deixa o /var em partição separada, justamente por causa disso
<Geese_Howard> ule: mas ferramentas como ncdu [frontend para o du] te ajudam a identificar os diretórios lotados
<Geese_Howard> ule: seu logrotate está configurado para quantos logs? para quanto tempo?
<ule> Geese_Howard: nginx q eh o q mais lota eu coloquei rotacao diaria
<Geese_Howard> ule: as vezes você precise melhorar sua configuração quanto a quanto tempo de log você quer
<Geese_Howard> ule: rotação diária para quantas gravações? 7? 30?
<ule> dexo ver aqui como esta a pasta de logs
<ule> Geese_Howard: na real eu deixei a minima possivel.. ele ta com max 100mb do access.log
<ule> e nao ta criando .gz
<ule> entao ele so cria logs diarios mesmo.. depois apaga e comeca denovo
<Geese_Howard> 1 log diário?
<Geese_Howard> se por um lado é bom pelo disco, por outro não serve para nada em auditoria
<Geese_Howard> kkkk
<Geese_Howard> ule: mas 100MB é grande para um log diário. taca gz aí
<ule> Geese_Howard: hahahehe eh q tenho um processo socando tudo no logstash/elasticsearch
<Geese_Howard> ule: deve melhorar bem, SE o problema forem esses logs diários
<Geese_Howard> ule: e esse logstash está consumindo quanto de espaço, você sabe?
<ule> problema aqui definitivamente nao eh logs.. acho q o q vc disse sobre cache de apt-get faz mais sentido
<Geese_Howard> ule: será?
<Geese_Howard> ule: ncdu no seu / e analise melhor
<ule> po.. esse ncdu parece legal mesmo ein
<ule> nao conhecia
<Geese_Howard> sim, muito prático
<Geese_Howard> cuidado com o "d", ele deleta.
<ule> :| hehe thanks
<MerliM> Geese_Howard, vlws vou checar isso tb
<Geese_Howard> MerliM: ?
<MerliM> ule, tu usa o lgostacks e elasticsearch para que tipo de tarefas
<ule> MerliM: nossa ideia eh monitorar por enquanto
<ule> MerliM: temos um mix de ossec-hids tmb rodando
<MerliM> Geese_Howard, o nc
<MerliM> logstash*
<Geese_Howard> MerliM: tendeu
<ule> MerliM: tmb tenho new relic rodando
<ule> new relic eh bem legal
<MerliM> humm
<MerliM> ok
<Geese_Howard> ule: mas vocês tem um serverlog?
<ule> aham
<Geese_Howard> ule: ou tudo isso para cada servidor?
<Geese_Howard> ule: ah bom
<ule> Geese_Howard: ossec-hids roda um agent em cada server
<Geese_Howard> tendeu
<ule> to pensando em rodar um apt-get autoclean
<ule> e um apt-get autoremove
<ule> o apt-get clean parece meio bruto demais pelo q li no man
<Geese_Howard> ule: e tem razão
<ule> nem fez diferença
<ule> vou dar uma investigada melhor com ncdu
<elisboa> shallwe: eu perguntei quem foi que invadiu o site do pt :)
<ule> alguem manja de /run/shm?
<Geese_Howard> ule: o que tem para se manjar de /run/shm
<ule> hehe
<ule> pelo q to lendo aqui eh uma forma do server guardar em arquivos o q ta na memoria
<ule> aff esquece..
<Geese_Howard> kkkk
<Geese_Howard> ule: tá querendo achar pelo em ovo
<ule> tem algo estranho aqui mano
<ule> se eu der um: du -sh *
<ule> e somar
<ule> ele nao bate com o q ele mostra no df -h
<Geese_Howard> ule: não vá por esse caminho
<Geese_Howard> ule: o que o ncdu te mostrou?
<ule> ele mostrou exatamente o q o df -h mostra
<ule> nao sei aonde q ta esse 7gb usado
<ule> kct
<ule> esse server ta zuado
<ule> kkkk
<ule> Geese_Howard: http://s2.postimg.org/l3fcjzs1l/Screen_Shot_2015_10_05_at_12_03_21_PM.png
<ule> olha o tanto de ram q ele ta usando
<Geese_Howard> espero que não seja a sua memória ram
<Geese_Howard> heuehieuieuhe
<ule> hahuahahaa
<Geese_Howard> ule: está usando apenas 666
<Geese_Howard> ule: macabro esse server
<Geese_Howard> kkkk
<MerliM> https://www.facebook.com/TheCuriosos/photos/a.166210890388659.1073741828.166102717066143/166568027019612/?type=3
<ule> kct
<ule> pedi ajuda aqui pra um cara do trampo
<ule> cara resolveu a treta em 2 minutos
<ule> kkk
<ule> entao.. seguinte...
<ule> tinha um arquivo de logs que foi deletado manualemnte pelo felizao aqui
<ule> so q ele ainda estava aberto
<ule> com quase 5gb
<Geese_Howard> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<ule> lsof -nP mostrou o marvado
<ule> dae o cara.. ah.. posso reiniciar o seu nginx?
<ule> blz
<ule> agora ta com 19% usado de disco
<ule> bom pra saber neh galera..
<ule> enfim
<Geese_Howard> mas por que porra tinha um arquivo de 5g?
<ule> Geese_Howard: nginx
<Geese_Howard> ule: mas você não falou que tem rotate?
<MerliM> http://www.hardware.com.br/noticias/2015-10/ddos-podersoso-botnet-linux-que-infecta-sistemas-linux-com-trafego-de-150-gbps-descoberta.html
<ule> com 500 conexoes simultaneas full time
<ule> Geese_Howard: sim.. por alguma razao o logrotate estava zuado
<ule> :/
<Geese_Howard> ule: certo
<Geese_Howard> ule: provavelmente algum maluco deixou instância aberta
<Geese_Howard> ule: via ssh
<MerliM> kkk
<sfdebug> alguém sabe como faço para configurar o guardião itau no ubuntu? antes estava funcionando mas quando fui acessar hoje está pedindo pra instalar um pacote .deb, eu instalo e mesmo assim quando volto a página diz não estar instalado, alguma ideia?
<MerliM> reiniciiou o browser
<MerliM> ?
<Mavrick> Boa tarde pessoal
<Geese_Howard> Mavrick: tarde
<sfdebug> MerliM, sim
<Mavrick> alguém sabe como colocar o lançador para o lado direito da tela
<Mavrick> ?
<MerliM> Mavrick, boaa
<Mavrick> ?
<MerliM> unity já tivemos uma pergunta dessas aqui
<MerliM> acho que a pessoa resolveu com algum tweak pra unity se for unity da vida
<sfdebug> MerliM, acessei o site novamente e funcionou o.O
<Mavrick> pois é to com unity
<MerliM> sfdebug, quando tinha minha conta itau sempre foi de boa, já viu se não precisa ter a ultima versão de java ???
<Mavrick> mas nao to achando muito produtivo
<MerliM> Mavrick, opinião minha eu não acho o UNITY produtivo
<Mavrick> ja testei o Mate
<Mavrick> e Gnome
<Mavrick> muto bom
<MerliM> Mavrick, procuraste no google???
<Mavrick> estou querendo testar o KDE Plasma
<MerliM> Mavrick, http://www.howtogeek.com/202708/how-to-convert-the-unity-launcher-into-a-dock-style-launcher/
<MerliM> usando como dock
<MerliM> e o como mover
<MerliM> http://m.webupd8.org/2011/10/how-to-move-unity-launcher-to-bottom-of.html
<MerliM> não abrir e nunca testei nenhuma das duas soluções não uso unity
<MerliM> KDE plasma gosto do estilo visão dele mais o acho bem pesado com seu kwin + mysql de backend
<Mavrick> até achei alguma coisa mas como estou com pressa resolvi perguntar para saber a experiencia do pessoak
<Mavrick> até achei alguma coisa mas como estou com pressa resolvi perguntar para saber a experiencia do pessoal
<MerliM> só pra armazenar dados locais credo poderiam usar algo mais light
<Mavrick> quanto consome de memoria ?
<elisboa> Mavrick: tem live cd/pendrive do kde plasma
<Mavrick> sim
<shallwe> opa ouvi KDE PLASMA :)
<Mavrick> opa
<MerliM> vê os links ai ^
<MerliM> sfdebug, blz
<Mavrick> diga ai
<Mavrick> sim abri os links parecem bem interessantes
<shallwe> mas mesmo com isso tudo ele ainda roda liso, e consome pouca ram
<Mavrick> te agradeço MerLiM
<MerliM> ok man
<Mavrick> voce usa o novo kde shallwe ?
<Mavrick> o que me diz
<shallwe> Mavrick, uso o último o plasma 5
<shallwe> kubuntu 15.04
<Mavrick> estou querendo subir ele no ubuntu 15.04
<shallwe> no meu notebook ele roda mais liso que o ubuntu, come menos ram
<shallwe> Mavrick, mas qual vc tem?
<shallwe> kde 4?
<Mavrick> nao
<Mavrick> ubuntu 15.04 com unity
<shallwe> a ta
<Mavrick> da para jogar em cima do ubuntu pelo que sei
<shallwe> eu gosto dele, sempre gostei mais de KDE que do Gnome, acho ele mais digamos... usável em telas menores
<shallwe> o gnome tem mania de deixar tudo gigante kkk parece feito pra cego não sei pq
<Mavrick> kkkkkk
<shallwe> mas gosto é gosto né :)
<Mavrick> concordo
<Mavrick> até quando usei ele tive que diminuir tudo
<shallwe> mas no pc com tela de 23pol eu uso ubuntu com unity
<Geese_Howard> kkkk
<shallwe> me serve bem
<pecanha> Pessoal, alguém ai usando ixgbe no ubuntu 14.04? Na verdade gostaria de saber como recompilar o pacote já instalado com suporte a NAPI ativado. É possível fazê-lo com apt-build? Alguma dica?
<Mavrick> eu tenho duas telas e a segunda tela está no lado esquerdo
<shallwe> é que meu note é de 10 pol ai ja viu, cada pixel conta
<Mavrick> nos tweks do unity nao tem opcao de jogar o lancador para lado direito
<shallwe> só por curiosidade, pq jogar ele pro lado direito?
<Mavrick> a sim, concordo
<Mavrick> porque minha segunda tela fica no lado esquerdo da mesa
<shallwe> Mavrick, a bom, era isso o uso da sua tela que não tinha entendido
<Mavrick> e quando quero atravessar de uma tela para outra "com mouse" a transição nao é suave
<Mavrick> fica travando !!!
<shallwe> vc extende ela então
<Mavrick> sim
<shallwe> pensei que vc usava como 2 areas de trabalho
<Mavrick> sim
<Mavrick> blz vou sair obrigado a toda comunidade
<Mavrick> até mais
<MerliM> eu o converteria num dock ^ ^
<MerliM> acho dock bem mais uteis que essa coluna ridicula kkk
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<shallwe> boa tarde
<shallwe> MerliM, dock é legal tb :) mas o bom é que os monitores são wide e a cola fica bem boa ali eu gosto
<shallwe> cola nao, coluna kkk
<MerliM> humm entendo
<MerliM> é questão de gosto mesmo
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :)?
<shallwe> a única coisa que poderia ter, mas não faz tanta falta que é mais firula é quando passar o mouse em cima do ícone aparecer uma pré viewe
<shallwe> como tem no kde ou mesmo no windows
<shallwe> as vezes fico meio confuso kkkk só olhando os ícones
<shallwe> ainda mais que eu uso os ícones diferentes http://postimg.org/image/p2nux11vz/
<ule> sfdebug: vc por aqui :)
<ule> na verdade varios nomes de conhecidos por aquii
<ule> oliverio: o cara
<yeos> Olá !
<MerliM> http://br-linux.org/2015/01/veltos-em-desenvolvimento-uma-distro-baseada-no-arch-linux-que-contara-com-participacao-de-seus-usuarios.html
<ule> nao sei o q o povo ve nesse arch
<oliverio> e ai, ule
<oliverio> manda a boa :)
<ule> oliverio: tamo ae na luta e ai?
<oliverio> tudo certo por aqui tambem
<oliverio> preciso voltar os estudos.
<ule> oliverio: q ta querendo estudar?
<oliverio> terminar 'desenvolvimento wordpress'
<MerliM> https://solus-project.com/budgie/
<ule> wordpress terra sem lei
<MerliM> o Window Manager dele top
<ule> MerliM: parece ser bem light
<MerliM> tá se propondo a ser light né bem bonita
<MerliM> e visual clean
<ule> aham
<oliverio> o que é isso?
<ule> oliverio: uma distro ae baseada em arch
<MerliM> a distro é a VeltOS velt.io
<MerliM> o window manager é o Bugdie
<oliverio> humm
<Geese_Howard> MerliM: mais do mesmo
<oliverio> eu vi umas imagens da VeltS
<Geese_Howard> MerliM: ao menos em relação a aparência
<MerliM> yeap
<MerliM> pelo que vi da listas de pacotes tá bem light
<sfdebug> ule, opa :P :) blz?
<mirqui> blza :)
<ule> sfdebug: tdo na paz!
<Zanin> Olá! Alguem ai com experiencia em bacula? Estou tentando executar um job e usar o parametro RunAfterJob para criar um dump. Mas minha duvida é onde esse script do RunAfterJob irá rodar? Localmente ou remotamente?
<eduardo> ls
<Mavrick> fala pessoal blz
<Mavrick> acabei de instalar o kde plasma no ubuntu 15.04
<Elfon> Mavrick: opa
<Mavrick> quero saber se tem como atualizar os menus para PT-BR
<Elfon> Mavrick: excelente escolha! Na minha opinião é claro :)
<Mavrick> certo
<Elfon> 1 min
<Elfon> tem q instalar o pacote de idiomar
<shallwe> Mavrick, claro que tem :)
<Elfon> idiomas*
<Elfon> deixa eu vÊ aqui
<shallwe> eu uso um pt-br
<shallwe> vou até logar nele agora vamos ver
<Elfon> Mavrick: costuma ser algo do tipo kde-l10n-pt_BR
<elisboa> Boa tarde, pessoal. Alguém conhece alguma documentação sobre como montar um servidor Ubuntu que seja um Bastion Host?
<Elfon> elisboa: nem
<shallwe> demorando pra desligar o windows 10 e entrar no kde, como esse windows abre coisas kkk
<Mavrick> no seu aguardo Elfon
<Mavrick> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Elfon> Mavrick: vai na central de programas e procura o pacote ou digita no terminal: sudo apt-get install kde + tab tab
<Mavrick> momento
<Elfon> aperta tab e vê se vem algo com pt_BR
<shallwe> Mavrick, eu ainda nao cheguei la windows 10 instalando update o.O então ...
<shallwe> mas acho que ele instala sozinho
<shallwe> assim que vc acessar sua linguagem ele vai dizer que precisa instalar pacotes novos
<shallwe> de linguagem
<Zanin> apt-get install kde-l10n-ptbr
<Mavrick> obrigado
<Mavrick> nao estou encontrando o terminal
<Mavrick> !!!
<Elfon> Mavrick: aperta Ctrl + Alt + T
<Mavrick> ok
<Mavrick> estou sentindo uns travamentos
<Mavrick> e tela congelada
<Mavrick> configurando minhas 2 telas tive que desplugar o serial e plugar novamente
<Mavrick> crtl + alt + t nao funcionou
<Zanin> Mavrick: Ctrl+Alt+F1
<Zanin> Mavrick: para voltar: Ctrl+Alt+F7
<shallwe> Mavrick, calma
<Zanin> ;)
<shallwe> espero que ele nao tenha feito ctrl + alt + F1 antes de ler sua outra mensagem kkkk
<shallwe> qualquer coisa ele reinicia que ta blz
<Zanin> shallwe: rsss fica como experiência
<shallwe> experiência dos apressadinhos kkk
<Geese_Howard> kkkk
<Geese_Howard> vocês não explicam o que o comando/atalho faz
<Geese_Howard> e o cara também não pergunta
<Geese_Howard> bom para dar merrrrrcadoria
<shallwe> eu não entendi pq tava travando, de repente era um update sei la
<shallwe> Mavrick, rolou?
<shallwe> aposto que vc não fez o Ctrl+Alt+F7 né? kkk
<Mavrick> opa
<Mavrick> dei um reboot
<Mavrick> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Mavrick> seria melhor se tivesse o terminal dentro do kde
<Mavrick> putz
<Mavrick> kkkkkkkkk
<shallwe> Mavrick, mas tem
<shallwe> é o konsole
<Mavrick> diga
<shallwe> tem até no dolphin basta abrir ele e pressionar F4 eu acho
<shallwe> é F4 que abre o terminal em baixo no Dolphin
<Elfon> Mavrick: tem sim ...o konsole
<Mavrick> https://konsole.kde.org/download.php
<Elfon> Mavrick: aperta Ctrl + f2
<Elfon> aí digita Konsole
<Elfon> aperta enter e seja feliz :)
<Mavrick> nao abriu nada
<shallwe> que download oq manolo, já é padrão
<Mavrick> lembre-se estou no ubuntu .
<Mavrick> acho melhor eu baixar o kubuntu
<shallwe> o.O
<Mavrick> o que voces acham?
<Elfon> Mavrick: a essa altura deve ser kubuntu
<Geese_Howard> jesus
<shallwe> acho que deu uma lambança aí
<shallwe> vc deve ter instalado o kubuntu por cima
<Elfon> Mavrick: penso ser melhor.
<Mavrick> sim
<shallwe> acho melhor vc fazer uma instalação limpa
<Elfon> mas tudo isso por causa de um pacote de idiomas?
<Mavrick> estava com ubuntu
<Geese_Howard> solução windows == reinstala
<Mavrick> nao
<Mavrick> só quero que rode liso
<Mavrick> o kde
<Elfon> Mavrick: o problema de dois ambientes gráficos é que ficam um monte de tralhas instaladas que nem sempre se usa
<shallwe> Mavrick, pra isso melhor instalar do 0
<shallwe> baixar o kubuntu
<Mavrick> tb to achando !!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Elfon> Mavrick: é um pc pessoal ou de trabalho/empresa?
<Mavrick> que raiva
<Mavrick> trabalho
<Elfon> hmm
<Geese_Howard> meu deus gente
<Elfon> Mavrick: se fosse pessoal, recomendaria o ROSA Linux
<Geese_Howard> parece que vocês não controlam o que vocês usam, mas o que usam controla vocês
<Elfon> Mavrick: cara...acha o konsole no menu aí e instala o pacote de idiomar
<Geese_Howard> whatever
<Elfon> idiomas*
<shallwe> rosa linux essa é boa :) vc é a segunda pessoal que me fala dele
<Elfon> shallwe: pra mim é a top das top
<Elfon> pq eles possuem o de melhor do Mandriva
<shallwe> estava vendo aqui parece ser russo
<shallwe> sei não um linux comunista :) nada contra, vou testar uma vez
<Elfon> e ainda possuem um grande apoio dos russos, pq lá eles estão desenvolvendo pra ser usada por todo tipode gente
<Elfon> tipow....como se fosse uma distro pra ser usada por um cidadão ou empresa
<shallwe> legal, mas não vejo pq uma empresa não pode usar ubuntu o.O
<Elfon> aí tem a estabilidade do linux, a facilidade do mandriva e o apoio da comunidade
<Elfon> fino fino
<Elfon> shallwe: não é qustão de não poder
<Elfon> eu já rodei pelo OpenSuse, Kurumin, alguns dias pelo Ubuntu, Manjaro, Mageia....tô feliz com o ROSA
<shallwe> Elfon, bom vou testar uma vez pra ver :) até lá não da pra eu falar nada
<Elfon> shallwe: baixa aí então e instala numa vm
<Mavrick_> baixar o kurmin ?
<Mavrick_> baixar o kurumin ?
<Elfon> Mavrick_: esquece kurumin
<Mavrick_> hum
<Elfon> Mavrick_: o que vc quer realmente?
<shallwe> Elfon, boa ideia :) já tenho um virtual box aqui
<Mavrick_> bom agora estou com ubuntu
<shallwe> kurumin morreu faz tempo
<Elfon> infelizmente
<Mavrick_> caramba eu disse kurumin ! putz
<shallwe> kkk
<Mavrick_> quiz dizer kubuntu
<Mavrick_> sugestao entao é baixar o kubuntu ?
<shallwe> Mavrick_, eu acho melhor vc baixar a iso e instalar de novo
<shallwe> no site do kubuntu
<Mavrick_> visto que estou com ubuntu unity e agora uma segunda que é kde
<Elfon> Mavrick_: vc pode baixar kubuntu ou o ROSA
<Elfon> vc decide
<shallwe> digita ai no google kubuntu vai dar direto no site
<Mavrick_> sim eu sei
<shallwe> mas rosa não é kde é?
<shallwe> o Mavrick_ quer testar o plasma 5 :)
<Mavrick_> sim
<shallwe> então baixa kubuntu 15.04
<Zanin> Mavrick_: instala o kubuntu, depois que vc estiver mais ambientado, tenta fazer o que vc esta tentando: Instalar ubuntu e depois o kde nele ;)
<MerliM> https://www.facebook.com/HumorFeliz.br/videos/710121842457580/?fallback=1
<Elfon> shallwe: tem kde, gnome e lxde
<Elfon> ah sim...eles ainda não colocaram o plasma5 nos repositórios oficiais...por questão de estabilidade
<Mavrick_> hum
<shallwe> legal é tipo um ubuntu então
<Mavrick_> isso
<Mavrick_> acho que sim
<Elfon> Mavrick_: aliás...se for seu pc pessoal de trabalho tudo bem...mas acredito que o plasma5 não esteja em sua versão estável
<Mavrick_> verdade
<Mavrick_> ja enfrentei uns bugs em menos de 1 h
<Elfon> inclusive algumas aplicações como o skype não funciona o tray icon
<Zanin> Elfon: no openSUSE Tumbleweed o Plasma 5 tem rodado belezinha aqui :)
<shallwe> Elfon, depende do hardware comigo nunca deu erro nem skype
<Mavrick_> estou com KDE Plasma 5.4.2
<Elfon> mas o plasma5 é magnífico
<shallwe> tem que instalar e fazer o update
<Elfon> shallwe: funciona o tray icon do skype? o ícone na bandeja?
<Mavrick_> se nao me engano ja saiu a 5.4.3 certo?
<shallwe> Elfon, vamos ver, não lembro agora mas testando aqui
<MerliM> Elfon, funciona
<Elfon> MerliM: então deve ter tido atualização
<MerliM> o meu ainda ta no 4.3 mais nao uso ubuntu
<Elfon> deixa eu ligar o kubuntu aqui numa vm
<MerliM> Acho que nas opçoes vc ativa isso
<MerliM> do skype
<Elfon> shallwe: MerliM disse isso pq o skype abre numa boa, mas não funciona o ícone tray
<MerliM> vê se nas opções dele têm para ativar o icontray tinha uma versao q usava q tinha isso
<Mavrick_> o meu tb
<Mavrick_> nao tem icone
<shallwe> nao tenho skype mas estou instalando
<Mavrick_> iniciar skype na barra de tarefas
<Mavrick_> nao funciona
<Elfon> então...é isso
<Elfon> ainda não está tudo pronto
<Elfon> claro que isso só incomoda algumas pessoas
<Mavrick_> pois é
<Mavrick_> qual a data oficial de entrega ?
<Elfon> não sei
<Elfon> pode perguntar no #kde-brasil
<Mavrick_> show
<Elfon> por enquanto vivo feliz com o kde no ROSA :)
<Elfon> Mavrick_: de boa...se não usar algo muito específico do kubuntu...recomendaria o Rosa
<Elfon> hehehe
<shallwe> eu to achando que vc é russo Elfon kkk
<Elfon> Deus é Pai....e não padrasto
<shallwe> tinha uma distro bem legal que eu usei tb gostei
<shallwe> agora não lembro o nome
<Elfon> crediDeuspai
<shallwe> mas era estilo mac osx
<shallwe> bem limpo o ambiente
<Elfon> nada contra os russos...mas sou beem diferente
<elisboa> shallwe: Gobolinux?
<elisboa> shallwe: Elementary OS?
<shallwe> elisboa, é acho que elementary
<shallwe> até programas vinha com o mínimo, vc instala o que quer
<elisboa> shallwe: o Gobo se assemelha ao sistema de organização de diretórios do OS X
<elisboa> Já o Elementary se assemelha visualmente ao X
<elisboa> É rapidinho
<shallwe> sim era o elementary OS
<elisboa> Eu usaria como desktop
<Mavrick_> Elementary OS é muito clean
<Mavrick_> show
<shallwe> é eu gostei dele, mas acabei optando pelo kde plasma 5 mesmo
<Mavrick_> aquela atualização para pt br nao funcionou acho
<Mavrick_> as configuracoes de sistema estao todas em ingles
<shallwe> http://postimg.org/image/c9zqwy5np/
<shallwe> skype em baixo era isso?
<Mavrick_> sim
<Mavrick_> como o fez?
<shallwe> não fiz nada só instalei o skype
<shallwe> vc pode ver até no terminal a instalação padrão
<shallwe> skype 4.3
<Mavrick_> hum
<Mavrick_> lembrei que ele ja estava instalado no unity
<shallwe> esta no repositorio de parceiros, tem que habilitar claro, mas é só ligar
<Mavrick_> deve ter bugado ao vir para kde
<shallwe> é isso de instalar kde por cima do ubuntu não da, sempre fica resquícios
<Mavrick_> :(
<Mavrick_> atualizei pelo term
<Mavrick_> agora esta no try
<Mavrick_> eu ja to pra tomar café faz 1:30
<Mavrick_> mas agora to empolgado
<Mavrick_> kkkkkkkkkk
<shallwe> então ta bom :)
<Mavrick_> poxa a galera do #kde-brasil nao ta nem ai pra mim !
<Mavrick_> que parceiros heim
<shallwe> oq vc perguntou?
<Mavrick_> onde posso atualizar a versao mais recente?
<Mavrick_> se é que tem
<shallwe> do kde?
<Mavrick_> sim
<shallwe> vc fazendo um sudo apt-get upgrade já terá a mais atual
<shallwe> é tudo automático ele irá atualizar os pacotes
<Mavrick_> sim
<Mavrick_> queria saber se tem pacotes beta
<shallwe> tem ai vc precisa ligar a opção
<shallwe> tem que abrir a central de aplicativos o Muon
<Mavrick_> a droga que esse menu ta todo em ingles
<shallwe> Muon
<shallwe> esse é o nome, só clicar no K e digitar muon ele irá aparecer
<shallwe> nao tem erro
<Mavrick_> sim
<Mavrick_> ja ta aberto
<Mavrick_> gostei
<shallwe> ai depois que ele abrir tem la em cima
<shallwe> Sources
<Mavrick_> ja estou em fontes
<Mavrick_> atualizacoes de pre-lancamento
<Mavrick_> ?
<shallwe> sim
<Mavrick_> ok
<shallwe> essas são betas
<Mavrick_> ok
<Mavrick_> preciso resolver essa linguagem
<shallwe> mesma coisa pro ubuntu
<Mavrick_> sim
<shallwe> mas claro ai sim vc pode ter instabilidade tem que cuidar tb
<Mavrick_> mais do que ja tenho agora
<Mavrick_> ?
<Mavrick_> rssrs
<Mavrick_> ja ta baixando 77 upgrades
<shallwe> eu sempre instalo repositorio do app que quero tipo uso o inkscape beta, ai instalo o repositório dele beta e sempre atualizo de lá
<shallwe> o resto do kubuntu fica normal
<Mavrick_> legal
<Mavrick_> ta baixando language pack
<Mavrick_> talvez venha atualizacao
<Mavrick_> vamos aguarda
<shallwe> isso
<shallwe> provavelmente virá
<Mavrick_> vo tomar café obrigado a todos por enquanto
<shallwe> qualquer coisa vc precisa depois trocar o ordem, deixar pt-br como padrão
<Mavrick_> até
<shallwe> blz eu tb vou :)
<Mavrick_> ja deixei
<shallwe> mas vou tomar chá
<Mavrick_> como padrao
<Mavrick_> bom na verdade falei café
<Mavrick_> mas na real tomo cha mesmo
<Mavrick_> !
<shallwe> tenho barba, homem de barba toma chá! fui
<Mavrick_> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Mavrick_> idem
<Mavrick_> blz to de volta
<Mavrick_> rsrrsr
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<rafaelsoaresbr> e aê
<astroo-> ola
<shallwe> é gente passou das 18h fim do dia de trabalho
<shallwe> falando em pc antigo, o q vcs acham que rodaria em um atom 270 1gb ram? lubuntu?
<Geese> debian
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Skull_> olá
<astroo-> ola
<Skull_> Astro, tudo bom?
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<Skull_> Ótimo. Então, a pouco me decidi em trocar o SO, já estou exausto do Win. Só que há uma dúvida na qual eu me encontro.
<Skull_> Estou baixando o Ubuntu deste link: http://releases.ubuntu.com/utopic/ubuntu-14.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<astroo-> versao antiga
<Skull_> antiga? qual é a mais nova?
<xGrind> Skull_, prefiro versões lts
<astroo-> 15.04
<shallwe> oi Skull_só por curiosidade oq te deixa exausto no windows?
<Skull_> Mas calma gente, o que é LTS? rsrs' como eu disse, novo no OP.
<Skull_> TUDO cara, lentidão da porra e sem contar que peguei mais de 1 zilhão de malware, si fuder. Cansei.
<Skull_> ai lá vai eu tacar software e mais software, cansei... '-'
<astroo-> Skull_ ve o privado
<Skull_> O que seria versão LTS xGrind?
<xGrind> Skull_, o ubuntu lança 2 versões por ano: em abril e em outubro. a cada 2 anos, é lançada uma versão com suporte a longo prazo (lts), q tem suporte a atualizações por 5 anos
<shallwe> Skull_: a bom, então ta :)
<xGrind> outras versão sao suportadas por somente 9 meses e são menos estáveis. é mais para testar e ver as novidades
<Skull_> Okay, okay. Qual a melhor escolha para mim? Lembrando pessoal, que nunca o usei, mas estou apto a aprender, sem nenhum problema. :D
<xGrind> Skull_, 14.04. mas depende da configuração da sua máquina. tem qts de memoria ram, qual o processador?
<Skull_> 2GB RAM - Intel Celeron 1.10Ghz - 320GB HD
<Skull_> ¬¬' sim, uma merda
<xGrind> Skull_, melhor usar o lubuntu -> www.lubuntu.net
<astroo-> usa o lubuntu ou xubuntu e so escolher por gosto
<xGrind> é o ubuntu com um ambiente gráfico mais leve
#ubuntu-br 2015-10-06
<Skull_> Ok's. O ubuntu mesmo nem vai rodar na minha "máquina", não é mesmo?
<shallwe> Skull_: esse celeron é dual core?
<Skull_> Nada escrito sobre.
<shallwe> entao deve ser 1 core com ht
<Skull_> uhum
<xGrind> Skull_, não aguenta o ubuntu. vai de lubuntu mesmo
<Skull_> Então... não roda?!
<Skull_> Ok's.
<shallwe> e mais leve anda só xubuntu
<shallwe> mas é feio que doi kkkk
<astroo-> mas para usar na net serve
<shallwe> é mas acho que o celeron roda blz o lubuntu até pq ele tem 2gb ram
<Skull_> ç_ç vou cholá...
<shallwe> fogo é ser 1ghz eu tenho um c-60 amd dual core 1ghz roda legal o ubuntu até windows, mas quando vou navegar.....
<shallwe> é de chorar pra alguns sites
<Skull_> hahahahaha'
<Skull_> 1.10ghz
<shallwe> hoje em dia com html 5 + javascript ficou muito mais pesado que antes
<shallwe> as pessoas não tem noção usam javascript como água nunca vi
<shallwe> é efeito pra tudo quanto é lado, até pra abrir uma foto, o processador não aguenta
<Skull_> kkkkkkkk lembra eu programando meus blogs haha'
<Skull_> agora entendo perfeitamente ç_ç
<shallwe> esses templates prontos e javascripts prontos de 200k ta louco, não tem nada pior
<Skull_> kkkkkk
<shallwe> não tem navegador que aguente
<Skull_> Não tem mesmo.
<alexandre1982> ola vc pode me ajudar?
<astroo-> ol e poe sempre a duvida
<astroo-> ola
<alexandre1982> eu queria pedir o cd do ubunto,entro no site mas não tem esta opção
<shallwe> alexandre1982: acho que nao existe
<shallwe> baixa a iso é muito mais fácil
<alexandre1982> eu baixei shallwe mas não sei como gravar pra dar but
<shallwe> alexandre1982: gravar no cd?
<shallwe> é mais fácil vc usar no pendrive
<alexandre1982> é só eu jogar a iso no pendrive?
<shallwe> não
<shallwe> vc tem windows certo?
<alexandre1982> certo
<shallwe> alexandre1982: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<shallwe> aqui não tem erro
<shallwe> está o passo a passo, só baixar o programa
<shallwe> nem precisa instalar é só executar
<Skull_> Descompacta a ISO dentro do pendrive, mas antes o pendrive deve estar formatado NTFS
<shallwe> mas claro baixa a iso antes
<shallwe> Skull_: não funciona tem que estar botavel o pendrive
<shallwe> o programa faz isso
<Skull_> Ah sim, malz rsrs'
<shallwe> :)
<Skull_> É que o windows funciona assim, não sabia o ubuntu.
<alexandre1982> eu tirei o hd do game e pus no note,e o do note no game,então esta sem sistema
<rafaelsoaresbr_> Skull_, No Ubuntu funciona dessa forma, mas no modo UEFI.
<Hudsonkem> alguem disponivel?
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida
<Hudsonkem> :V, instalei o programa synfig studio de um .deb, só que não consigo executar, da erro de permissão, tentei trocar mas parece não funcionar, o'que eu poderia fazer?
<astroo-> da sempre uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Hudsonkem> esquece vou pro us
<shallwe> Hudsonkem: depende do erro de permissão
<xGrind> q erro aparece?
<Hudsonkem> quando eu tento executar o programa aparece q n tenho permissão para isso
<Hudsonkem> tentei mudar as permissões do arquivo mas, continua sem alterar
<rafaelsoaresbr_> Hudsonkem, as permissões devem ser relacionadas ao usuário que executa o programa e não as permissões do arquivo
<rafaelsoaresbr_> Hudsonkem, tenta $ sudo nome_do_programa
<Hudsonkem> obrigado fera mas já consegui uma ajuda apropriada
<Hudsonkem> não sou leigo pra n saber isso :V
<Hudsonkem> arquivo= tudo que for formado por dados para dados, pasta=local de espaço entre dados
<rafaelsoaresbr_> wtf? kkkkkkk
<rafaelsoaresbr_> Essa vai pro pérolas
<Geese_Howard> jisus
<Geese_Howard> rafaelsoaresbr_: deve ser novo no mundo
<leo_> que maravilha esse kde 5 plasma 5 :) várias coisas abertas e rodando sem travar nada
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<leo_> boa noite
<NecroSyS> Boa noite galera!
<NecroSyS> Alguem aqui já instalou o delphi xe pelo wine
<NecroSyS> quit
<feioso> oi
<Paulo> instalei o lubuntu 14.0.4.3 ela é beta
<Geese_Howard> Paulo: foi uma pergunta?
<Paulo> sim
<Paulo> tipo instalei e vi beta
<Paulo> surgiu essa duvida
<Geese_Howard> Paulo: viu beta onde?
<Paulo> fui em programas e atualizações,outros programas e ai tem la lubuntu 14.04.3 lts beta amd,eu instalei pelo pen drive
<Paulo> amd64
<Geese_Howard> Paulo: tem como você tirar um print e colocar no imgur.com?
<Geese_Howard> Paulo: pq, pelo que sei a versão 14.04 é antiga, e a nova é a 15.04
<Paulo> veja la http://imgur.com/B1VgQcn
<Paulo> acho que fiz certo
<Paulo> print
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Geese_Howard> Paulo: é, você tem razão. É beta.
<Paulo> mas não tem problema eu usar né,por que instalar td dnovo vai dar trabalho
<Geese_Howard> Paulo: como você pode ver, está desmarcado
<Geese_Howard> Paulo: se você atualizou o sistema, está utilizando os softwares da internet que ACREDITO EU não são mais beta
<Paulo> instalei e atualizei pelo apt-get,mas aparece que esta usando 14.04.3 por isso que surgiu essa dúvida,que confusão que ta la aonde a gente faz download,um monte de versão,mas penso que como é lts não tem problema usar
<Geese_Howard> Paulo: repare que está desmarcado, não está utilizando mais
<Geese_Howard> Paulo: utilizou apenas  na atualização
<Geese_Howard> ops, na instalação
<Paulo> isso,muito obrigado
<jxajro> Alô! Eu peguei um pdf de um curso de linux 1.0 www.e-tinet.com e queria saber como posso identificar se meu PC é 32 ou 64 bits. Alguém pode me dizer que comando eu uso pra isso?
<mirqui> vai em sobre seu computador
<Geese_Howard> jxajro: lscpu
<mirqui> ali diz
<jxajro> Oi mirqui! Aaah...acho que era esse o comando! Eu anoto sempre mas as notas que faço se perdem no monte de arquivos que acumulo.
<Geese_Howard> jxajro: lshw
<jxajro> Obrigado.
<jxajro> ok
<mirqui> geese que comando é esse ?
<jxajro> ??? geese? tenho que pesquisar
<jxajro> Ah! geese é seu nome! Puts..foi mal.
<mirqui> jx clica na roda dentada se vc está usando o ubuntu
<mirqui> o primeiro ítem é sobre o computador
<jxajro> Eu estou usando o Ubuntu 14.04
<mirqui> então clica na roda dentada e clica no primeiro ítem
<mirqui> lá vai dizer
<jxajro> Puts. é verdade! Olha que baba! Cliquei em "sobre este computador" e abriu um quadro
<jxajro> com todas as informações que eu queria saber! :-)
<mirqui> ahaha então boa sorte :)
<jxajro> Mas o comando do terminal pra isso é o lscpu e lshw?
<mirqui> esse eu não sei , numca usei
<mirqui> geese , como é ?
<Paulo> esse lshw tbm mostra essas informações
<jxajro> Pensei que tinha que dar algum comando esotérico apt-get x+y²*z ou coisa assim.
<ule> lembro do lspci
<ule> tinha q rodar como sudo
<jxajro> Mostra né? Ok...to vendo como eu organizo bem um tipo de dicionário com TODOS os comandos que posso dar no terminal
<mirqui> vai no foca linux , é bem explicado
<jxajro> foca linux?
<jxajro> Onde fica?
<mirqui> http://www.guiafoca.org/
<jxajro> OPA....:-)
<mirqui> está o link acima
<jxajro> ok..ok...mais um site.
<mirqui> este é bem explicado
<jxajro> Eu praticamente _estudo_ o linux...meio que forçado.
<mirqui> para que vc quer o linux?
<jxajro> Anoto tudo mas me perco depois..tenho videos, notas de comandos..mas eu sou do tempo do papel sabe?
<mirqui> haaa , espera
<jxajro> Eu uso o linux por dois motivos principais....1º- é gratis
<jxajro> 2º é legal
<jxajro> legal nos dois sentidos.
<mirqui> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I5SBrXX7mZI
<mirqui> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I5SBrXX7mZI
<mirqui> -------------------------------
<mirqui> sudo apt-get autoremove
<mirqui> remove programas obsoletos
<mirqui> --------------------------------
<mirqui> sudo apt-get autoclean
<mirqui> limpa quesh do apt
<mirqui> --------------------------------
<mirqui> ctrl + l = limpa
<mirqui> ctrl + c = cancela
<mirqui> -------------------------------
<mirqui> arrumar pacotes quebrados
<mirqui> sudo apt-get install -f
<mirqui> -------------------------------
<mirqui> instalar programas
<mirqui> sudo apt-get install nome do programa
<mirqui> --------------------------------------
<mirqui> desinstalar programas
<mirqui> sudo apt-get remove nome do programa
<jxajro> Mas ainda tenho alguns probleminhas..
<jxajro> nao consigo usar _integralmente_ tudo que internet oferece....o facebook não funciona com linux..o skype tb não
<mirqui> --------------------------------------
<mirqui> sudo apt-get update -verifica as atualizações do sistema
<mirqui> ----------------------------------------
<mirqui> sudo apt-get upgrade - atualiza o sistema
<mirqui> ---------------------------------------
<mirqui> ls - list diretório
<jxajro> não consigo usar a video conferencia do face nem do skype
<mirqui> -----------------------------------------
<Geese_Howard> o jesus
<mirqui> mk dir - cria uma pasta no diretório
<mirqui> rm dir - deleta a pasta no diretório
<mirqui> ------------------------------------------
<Geese_Howard> mirqui: usa o pastebin cristo
<mirqui> nome de pasta e diretório longo
<mirqui> cd - arrasta com o mouse a pasta para o terminal ( não a pasta , o nome somente na barra de tarefas
<mirqui> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
<mirqui>   
<mirqui>  
<mirqui> ai tem tudo que vc precisa se é preguiçoso que nem eu :)
<mirqui> o meu face funciona bem
<mirqui> que é isso?
<mirqui> pastebim?
<jxajro> Oh mirqui! kkkkk obrigado! Vc caiu do céu mas use o past bin! :-D kkk
<Geese_Howard> mirqui: nossa, você usa este canal a séculos e não sabe o que é um paste
<mirqui> ahaha explica ai
<mirqui> venho aqui pelo papo :)
<Geese_Howard> mirqui: http://pastebin.com
<jxajro> Sim..... tenho que admitir..sou um pouco preguiçoso mesmo.. :-( mas peraí né? Tenho outros focos....
<mirqui> sei usar um pouco o apr-get
<mirqui> e só :)
<jxajro> ...não posso ficar preso o dia todo no computador resolvendo pepinos e abacaxis.
<Geese_Howard> mirqui: quando você precisar colar mais do que 3 linhas você cola ali, e manda o link para quem você quer mostrar
<mirqui> sim , e vou no site do pastebin?
<jxajro> Por isso que a Microsoft tá bombando...eles sabem que um médico tem que atender os pacientes, não ficar o dia todo vendo como cadastra o nome do paciente no PC.
<Paulo> cara por que vc não consegue usar facebook no linux,o meu funciona melhor que o windows
<mirqui> o meu tbm
<mirqui> o skype tbm funciona
<jxajro> Oh..Paulo..não disse que não consigo usar o facebook no Linux..eu consigo sim mas _não_integralmente_.
<Paulo> td normal,e o melhor é que não trava
<jxajro> o vídeo por exemplo não consigo usar.
<mirqui> tenho todos os serviços que tinha quando usava o windows
<Geese_Howard> jxajro: é, a microsoft acerta por que sabe que seus usuários são burros e querem permanecer assim
<jxajro> Quando preciso usar o video eu vou pelo google+
<jxajro> OOOOpa...calma lá Geese_Howard. Não é bem que são burros.
<Geese_Howard> jxajro: mas a canonical está quase conseguindo fazer o mesmo no linux
<Geese_Howard> jxajro: quando uma pessoa é ignorante e prefere não aprender, é burra
<mirqui> não é ser burro , é não ter opção
<Geese_Howard> mirqui: sempre existe opção
<jxajro> O que vc acha se o médico, ao invés de dar atenção a teu problema de saúde disser que não te atende porque o linux deu pau e ele não abre tua ficha??
<mirqui> agora existe ,
<Geese_Howard> jxajro: ele não precisa fazer os dois ao mesmo tempo
<mirqui> pq descobri o linux
<Geese_Howard> jxajro: se ele é capaz de aprender como funciona um corpo humano ele pode aprender como funciona um sistema operacional
<jxajro> Ou o pedreiro não arruma tua casa porque não abre o programa abc pra ver os materiais?
<mirqui> senão era de 6 em 6 meses 200 reais para o tecnico
<Paulo> eu não tenho muita experiencia,mas isso deve ser facil de resolver,é so chegar um usuario avançado aqui que te ajuda nisso,olha eu tinha desistido de usar linux por que tenho um note que usa placa de video sis,e ai fui no forum e me ajudaram a arrumar,ficou muito bom
<mirqui> então resolvi experimentar o linux
<jxajro> Sim, lindinho..concordo! Mas ele não pode perder tempo com o SO. Tem que perder tempo com vc.
<Geese_Howard> jxajro: ele não precisa perder tempo, basta ele em algum instante da vida aprender a usar
<Geese_Howard> jxajro: não precisa ser ao mesmo tempo que me atende
<Geese_Howard> jxajro: mas isso requer força de vontade
<Geese_Howard> jxajro: se ele começasse a usar linux desde criança? será que ele seria o burro incompetente que ele agora?
<Geese_Howard> jxajro: eu não estou falando para ele mudar quando já é médico
<Geese_Howard> jxajro: temos que lembrar também dos inúmeros acordos comerciais entre microsoft e fabricantes de hardware e software
<jxajro> Eu lembro de um ortopedista que estava desenvolvendo um trabalho sobre problemas ósseos em idosos....ele começou a compilar tudo num Windos Piratex....
<mirqui> calma , nem tanto ao céu , nem tanto a terra
<Geese_Howard> bom, tanto faz
<Geese_Howard> burros continuarão burros
<jxajro> um dia o SO deu pau..... pra quê? Todo o trabalho dele se perdeu :-(
<mirqui> tudo é questão de costume
<jxajro> E olha que era Windows.
<Geese_Howard> jxajro: quem não faz backup é burro
<mirqui> geesse , se o bill gates fosse burro , não tinha feito a fortuna que fez
<jxajro> Sim! Mas ele era já um senhor de mais de 60 anos Geese. Eu falei pra ele sobre backup mas ele nem sabia o que era isso.
<Paulo> cara mas geralmente quem perdi os dados,geralmente é por que foi fazer algo que não sabia pra que serve e foi la e rodou no sudo,ja fiz isso muito
<Paulo> hj em dia tomo cuidado
<jxajro> Não Paulo. Ele não usava linux eu tava usando um windows pirata
<mirqui> numguém é forçado a saber tudo
<Geese_Howard> mirqui: não disse que bill gates é burro, mas em terra de cego caolho é rei
<Geese_Howard> mirqui: o cara foi eXpertão
<jxajro> sim mirqui...o Gates sabe que as pessoas tem certas limitações. Não pense! Deixe que a MS pensa pra vc.
<Geese_Howard> mirqui: viu que a humanidade precisava de algo que não precisasse pensar muito
<jxajro> Esse é o problema.
<mirqui> se o cara é médico , tem que saber de medicina
<Geese_Howard> mirqui: viu que a preguiça podia fazer dinheiro
<Geese_Howard> mirqui: foi lá e fez
<Paulo> windows pirata é um perigo,cara que usar ativador é muito louco
<Paulo> corre muito riscos
<Geese_Howard> Paulo: e quem liga?
<jxajro> Tudo bem que a gente tem que perder tempo arrumando esta geringonça mas.... não pode perder muito tempo com isso.
<mirqui> ele viu um nicho
<Geese_Howard> Paulo: depois aparece no fantástico com as fotos de putaria pousando de coitado
<mirqui> em uma época que pcs estavam aparecendo
<Geese_Howard> jxajro: cara, não quer perder tempo, use windows
<jxajro> Se o usuário _já_trabalha_ com informática tudo bem mas se o profissional é como eu aí é outro papo.
<mirqui> ele é um cara de visão
<Geese_Howard> jxajro: não entendo porque vc usa linux com esse pensamento
<Geese_Howard> mirqui: visão do cu
<Geese_Howard> mirqui: igual o steve blowjobs
<mirqui> ahaha feofo de outr
<jxajro> Eu só comecei a usar linux pra valer Geese depois que o Linux ficou mais amigável.
<mirqui> outro
<mirqui> ouro
<Geese_Howard> mirqui: enxerga um monte de toupeira que paga qualquer coisa para não ter que pensar
<Geese_Howard> jxajro: você quer dizer, menos pensante
<mirqui> não é toupeira
<Geese_Howard> jxajro: e é por isso que a comunidade linux está morrendo
<jxajro> As razões de eu usar o Linux já disse. É legalizado e tem tudo que eu preciso e não fico na mão de uma empresa.
<mirqui> é acordo comercial
<Geese_Howard> jxajro: ninguém mais contribui, por que não quer pensar
<jxajro> Aliás o Stallman não aprovava muito o Ubuntu porque ele dizia numa palestra que o Ubuntu não era totalmente livre.
<mirqui> milhoẽs estão em jogo
<Geese_Howard> jxajro: o que era o forte do linux, a canonical com a massa de usuários acéfalos está destruindo
<mirqui> quem usa windows nem sempre gosta de usar
<Geese_Howard> mirqui: mas como você disse, não tem opção
<Paulo> mas acho que agora com esse windows 10 todos vão pensar 2 vezes antes de optar pela ms
<jxajro> Calma Geese... a comunidade linux pode estar meio fraca...moribunda mas não morrendo. O que a comunidade linux tem que fazer é se _unir_.
<mirqui> agora tenho
<jxajro> Saber cooperar.
<Geese_Howard> jxajro: se unir para quê?
<mirqui> sim , verdade , cooperação
<jxajro> Sou um semi analfabeto funcional mas...não sou de todo inutil.
<Geese_Howard> jxajro: o problema não é cooperação, é capacidade computacional
<jxajro> se uniro pra se ajudar, Geese.
<Geese_Howard> jxajro: médico não vai ajudar, afinal ele só sabe salvar vidas
<jxajro> *unir
<Geese_Howard> jxajro: advogado não vai ajudar, ele só sabe legislar
<mirqui> não sou uma máquina para ter essa capacidade
<mirqui> logo não sou burro
<Geese_Howard> mirqui: só ignorante
<mirqui> sou analfabeto digital ou menos que isso
<Geese_Howard> será burro se escolher deliberadamente continuar assim
<elisboa> bom dia, galera
<Geese_Howard> empacado no ponto onde parou
<Geese_Howard> elisboa: e ae
<jxajro> Sim, eu sou tecnólogo mecânico. Só entendo de máquinas. O conhecimento de informática me ajuda muito nessa área por isso que ainda me dedico.
<mirqui> mas estou disposto a aprender :)
<jxajro> bom dia elisboa
<Paulo> mas não é puxando saco do linux não,mas que ele é muito superior é
<jxajro> o mirqui e eu estamos no mesmo time.
<mirqui> eu faço assim
<mirqui> preciso instalar
<jxajro> eu lembro ainda do linux Redmond, Mandrake...um debian que a tele ficava toda preta.
<jxajro> Pra fazer funcionar uma impressora era um parto
<mirqui> configurar e resolve ralguns pepinos no linux , e só
<jxajro> Gosto do linux também porque não tenho que ficar instalando uma tonelada de firewalls ou anti virus
<mirqui> logo não preciso ser técnico em linux
<jxajro> só tenho algumas dúvidas na instalação de alguns programas.
<mirqui> sim , perdia uma manhã só fazendo isso
<jxajro> eu usei o windows até o XP depois nem sei como é Windows mais.
<mirqui> antivirus , desfragmentando , antispy
<Paulo> cara vc sabe quantas atualização tem o windows 7 e 8,pelo amor de deus,aquilo é uma perda de tempo e antivirus pesa pra caralho
<jxajro> só lembro que pra instalar qualquer coisa no windows era só colocar o disquete dar enter e esperar.
<jxajro> Pois é Paulo! A gente tem um sistema onde 75% vai pra lixo e 25 pro que interessa...aí não dá.
<jxajro> O linux tem certinho o que preciso e nada mais.
<jxajro> Eu uso o linux mesmo com toda pauleira que ele dá. E cada dia que passa fica mais fácil.
<Paulo> eu acho que só não é recomendado linux pra quem gosta de jogar,por que ai não tem muitas opção
<Geese_Howard> "O Analfabeto do século XXI não será aquele que não consegue ler e escrever, mas aquele que não consegue aprender, desaprender e reaprender" - Alvin Toffler
<mirqui> paulo , quem gosta de jogar , usa o teamviewer
<mirqui> e faz um servidor com windows
<Geese_Howard> quem gosta de jogar usa windows
<mirqui> joga qualquer jogo AAA
<mirqui> no linux
<Geese_Howard> mirqui: fullscreen 3d não funciona via teamviewer
<jxajro> bom gente! Copiei esse caminhão de informações que vcs postaram aqui pra listar a tonelada de informaçoes que o mirqui jogou.
<jxajro> vou organzar tudo pra consulta.
<jxajro> Agora vou correr atrás da vida...obrigado pela atenção e bom dia a todos! :-)
<jxajro> Até Geese, mirqui, paulo...bom dia.
<mirqui> fullscreen é uma limitação , mas só
<Paulo> eu tenho uma duvida sobre o firewall,tipo se eu for no terminal e ufw enable,é so isso que ja ta bloqueando a entrada
<Geese_Howard> Paulo: depende das regras que você criou
<Geese_Howard> Paulo: se as regras são para bloquear a entrada, sim
<Geese_Howard> Paulo: se não existem regras, não vai bloquear nada
<mirqui> toma cuidado com a porta 80 e a 45
<mirqui> s só
<mirqui> e só
<Paulo> então meu firewall esta desprotegido
<mirqui> abilita ele
<mirqui> habilita
<Paulo> vou add essas porta no bloqueio
<Paulo> ja esta habilitado
<mirqui> 80 me parece que é http e a 45 é ssl
<Geese_Howard> ssl é 443
<mirqui> opa , então é , mas a 45 é importante
<mirqui> não lembro para que
<Geese_Howard> mirqui: não creio, serviço mpm é usado para quê?
<mirqui> mas quando habilitei o firewall ele já botou as regras
<mirqui> não sei mpm , nimca ví isto , ou então é a 443
<mirqui> numca
<Geese_Howard> Paulo: estuda antes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW
<Paulo> no forum eles falam que era só abilitar o firewall que ja ficava bom
<Paulo> mas sempre gosto de saber mais
<Geese_Howard> Paulo: então, leia ali. vai lhe dar um bom "overview"
<Paulo> ok
<Erick> oi
<Erick> preciso de ajuda
<Geese_Howard> Erick: just ask dude!
<Erick> eu fui instalar o ubuntu 14.10
<Erick> e eu tive sucesso pórem
<Erick> ao iniciar a tela fica rosa/roxa por uns 2 segundos e entao fica preta e nao inicia o S.O
<Geese_Howard> Erick: aparentemente sua placa de video não é suportada por padrão
<Erick> entao eu nao posso instalar o linux ubuntu?
<Geese_Howard> Erick: você sabe qual sua placa de video? não sendo notebook, qual a resoluçao suportada pelo notebook?
<Erick> nao é um notebook
<Geese_Howard> Erick: poder pode, mas pelo visto requer uma configuração manual
<Erick> ok
<Erick> espere um pouco vou ver qual minha placa
<Geese_Howard> Erick: ao iniciar, e "travar" na tela preta, você consegue fazer a mudança para o terminal utilizar Ctrl+Alt+F2 (ou F3, F4, F5, F6)?
<Erick> nunca tentei
<Geese_Howard> Erick: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Geese_Howard> Erick: dê uma lida aí também
<Erick> ok
<Erick> é
<Erick> eu vi que o ubuntu 14.10 esta em beta
<Erick> entao eu baixei o 15.04
<Erick> NVIDIA GeForce 6150SE nForce 430
<Erick> essa é minha placa
<Valmir> Olá
<Valmir> eu instalei o ubuntu 14.04 e tive problemas ao iniciar
<Valmir> ficava uma tela rosa/roxa por uns 2 segundo e entao ficava preta
<Valmir> eu nao consegui usar o S.O
<Geese_Howard> Valmir: mesmo problema do Erick
<Geese_Howard> Valmir: sua placa também é uma NVIDIA?
<Valmir> sim
<Geese_Howard> Valmir: provavelmente você precise instalar o driver proprietário para esta placa
<Geese_Howard> Valmir: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Valmir> manualmente ou pode usar um programa que detecta os drives?
<Geese_Howard> Valmir: instalar manualmente, se corretamente instalado a configuração é automagica
<Geese_Howard> Valmir: no link que passei tem a documentação
<Valmir> entrei no site
<Valmir> pelo link que vc mandou
<Valmir> http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<Geese_Howard> Valmir: wrong!
<Geese_Howard> Valmir: este não é o primeiro link sobre nvidia
<Valmir> mas estou usando o winXP
<Valmir> achei!
<Geese_Howard> Valmir: que azar
<Geese_Howard> Valmir: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Geese_Howard> Valmir: tem muita coisa para ser lida
<Valmir> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Latest_Nvidia_Dapper
<Geese_Howard> Valmir: leia
<Geese_Howard> Valmir: tudo antes de sair instalando
<Geese_Howard> Valmir: e verifique onde seu sistema se encaixa
<Valmir> nao sei ler inglês
<Valmir> so o basico
<Geese_Howard> Valmir: é um bom momento para aprender
<Valmir> ¬¬
<Valmir> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Valmir> acho que é esse
<Valmir> mais eu posso instalar no xp mesmo?
<Geese_Howard> Valmir: lógico que não
<Geese_Howard> Valmir: você precisa instalar no ubuntu né
<Valmir> mais eu nao consigo nem inicia-lo
<Valmir> nao vai nem no desktop
<Geese_Howard> Valmir: você tentou o Ctrl+Alt+F2 como falei acima?
<Valmir> ainda nao
<Geese_Howard> Valmir: e é por isso que você precisa ler o link, lá tem os possíveis erros e soluções
<MerliM> http://gizmodo.uol.com.br/computador-passou-no-teste-de-turing-primeira-vez/
<MerliM> http://gizmodo.uol.com.br/computador-passou-no-teste-de-turing-primeira-vez/
<MarconM> alguem esta usando o ubuntu 15.10
<barbieri> help
<barbieri> como instalar a nova versao
<Geese_Howard> barbieri: vai no site, baixa a iso e instala
<Gibranvl> nao consigo instalar a placa wireless
<Gibranvl> ls
<Gibranvl> Ralink RT5390
<mirqui> instalar a placa ou configurar a senha ?
<Gibranvl> Instalar o driver  !
<MerliM> qual distro
<MerliM> boa tarde
<Gibranvl> sigo alguns tutoriais e alguns erros aparecer na hora do "Make"
<MerliM> cola a linha de erro no make
<MerliM> deve ser algo faltando make is rlz
<Gibranvl> só um momento
<Gibranvl> make[2]: *** [/home/gibran/wifi/os/linux/../../os/linux/rt_linux.o] Error 1 make[1]: *** [_module_/home/gibran/wifi/os/linux] Error 2 make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-3.19.0-30-generic' make: *** [LINUX] Error 2
<Gibranvl> a partir daí eu travei
<MerliM> tu instalou o pacote dos sources do kernel
<MerliM> ???
<Gibranvl> fiz a atualização automatica do ubuntu
<Gibranvl> e instalei os pacotes
<MerliM> nao lembro o comando no ubuntu mais acho que é kernel-sources
<mirqui> qual versão do ubuntu ?
<MerliM> sudo apt-get install kernel-sources
<Gibranvl> 14-04
<mirqui> estável
<MerliM> qual tutor tu pegou pra isso manda o link dele ai
<Gibranvl> http://www.delete.com.br/resolvido-problema-de-sinal-wireless-rt5390-ubuntu-12-04/
<Gibranvl> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=101925.0
<Gibranvl> ultima linha do topico
<Gibranvl> esses dois
<MerliM> uname -r manda a saida
<MerliM> apt-cache search kernel-source
<MerliM> manda a saida
<Gibranvl> 3.19.0-30-generic
<mirqui> tú viu no site da placa ?
<mirqui> http://www.techytalk.info/ubuntu/ralink-wireless/
<Gibranvl> bcmwl-kernel-source - Código-fonte do driver Linux para a placa sem fio Broadcom 802.11 STA
<Gibranvl> nao tinha achado essse link nao
<MerliM> então tenta ele
<MerliM> :D
<MerliM> e informa mirqui vc é o cara
<mirqui> ahaah que tem eu velho :) ?
<MerliM> Gibranvl, ti fez esse procedimento né >> apt-get install –reinstall linux-headers-$(uname -r) build-essential dkms patch fakeroot unzip
<Gibranvl> fiz sim
<MerliM> na vdd o make não precisa  vir acompanhado de sudo se vc estiver em um dir que tenha permissao de gravação
<MerliM> somente o make install
<Gibranvl> fiz o procedimento do link, ele baixou o pacote, mas na hora de instalar nao encontrou o pacote rt5390-dkms, deve ter dado erro ao baixar esse pacote
<MerliM> humm
<MerliM> tá falando do link enviado pelo mirqui né
<Gibranvl> sim
<MerliM> adicionou os repositorios deu o update de boa
<Gibranvl> varios nao concluidos "falhou o download de alguns ficheiros de indice. foram ignorados ou substituidos"
<MerliM> vixi
<MerliM> esse ppa tá down pelo que vi aqui
<mirqui> haa , gib , como está sua internet ?
<mirqui> boa ou falha de vez em quando ?
<Gibranvl> ta cabeada e estável, 10mb, to falando de outro pc da mesma net
<MerliM> se eu fosse vc tentaria compilando mesmo
<MerliM> parece mais atual
<Gibranvl> reiniciei e to tentando compilar de novo
<Gibranvl> esperando resultado do make
<Gibranvl> mesmo erro no make
<MerliM> https://atinfinity.wordpress.com/2011/05/21/ralink-rt5390-wi-fi-driver-on-ubuntu-11-04/
<MerliM> da uma sacada nisso
<MerliM> pronto a receita de  bolo pra sua distro
<MerliM> http://askubuntu.com/questions/675847/rt5390-driver-ubuntu-14-04
<MerliM> simples e fácil
<MerliM> https://university.mongodb.com/
<Gibranvl> to olhando rs
<Gibranvl> ja ja lanço resultados
<Gibranvl> demorando um pouco a configuracao do patch
<MerliM> que bom
<MerliM> significa que tá indo
<MerliM> kk
<Gibranvl> kk
<Gibranvl> ta aqui o terminal parado , deve ta indo mesmo
<Gibranvl> vou comer kkk deve dá tempo
<MerliM> mais o led do disco tá piscando
<MerliM> ?
<Gibranvl> ta
<Gibranvl> 10 minutos ja
<Gibranvl> vou esperar mais 10, se nao terminar vou fechar e dar make
<MerliM> abre outro terminal e vê como tá o processo mano
<MerliM> ctrl + t
<MerliM> ps -aux | grep make
<MerliM> opa
<MerliM> patch
<MerliM> sei lá o comando que usou
<Gibranvl> gibran 12675 0.0 0.0 4484 708 pts/0 s+ 17:06 0:00 patch -p1
<Gibranvl> compilando
<Gibranvl> mesmo erro
<Gibranvl> consegui configurar o patch
<Gibranvl> aguarando o make novamente
<MerliM> massa
<Gibranvl> to compilando e está acessando os diretorios que deram erro
<Gibranvl> to na expectativa aqui
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Gibranvl> MerliM
<Gibranvl> urgente, me tira uma duvida
<Gibranvl> Onde é que agradeço ?
<Gibranvl> fera demais você ai, obrigado
<Gibranvl> apesar de nao ta aparecendo as redes , mas pelo menos ativou o wireless
<Ana_> Ola! Eu sou nova usuaria Linux e preciso urgente saber como fazer ele reconhecer camera ou quais webcam são compativeis
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> diz que versao usas e que chip e da webcam
<astroo-> bem-vinda
<Ana_> Puxa eu nem sei, na verdade um amigo instalou pra mim pra eu ter mais segurança mas não me deixou nenhuma informação e ele agora mudou pra outra cidade
<Ana_> Pode me informar como encontro estas informações?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Ana_> Ta, eu aguardo. Muito grata!
<astroo-> de nada
<astroo-> Ana_  ve o privado
<luispx> ola amigos
<astroo-> ola
<luispx> to comum probleminha no ubuntu 15.04
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida
<luispx> não consigo logar
<luispx> ponho a senha correta e então retorna pra tela de login de novo
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos da possivel resposta de alguem
<cyanoroma> luispx-> http://www.diolinux.com.br/2014/12/como-resetar-senha-do-ubuntu.html
<arntu> olla amigos estou tendo um problema mo ubuntu 15.04, nao estou conseguindo logar. ja tentei de varias formas e nada
<arntu> ja reistalei o sistema e nada
<astroo-> ola
<arntu> se alguem puder me ajudar agradeço
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos da possivel resposta de alguem
<Geese_Howard> arntu: se você fizer Ctrl+Alt+F2, aparece o login? Se sim, tente logar por ali.
<Geese_Howard> arntu: pode ser F2, F3, F4
<Geese_Howard> cri cri cri cri
<arntu> consigo logar pelo por esse metodo sim
<arntu> mas  pelo modo grafico não
<Geese_Howard> arntu: então agora você já sabe que o problema não é a senha, é a porcaria do unity
<arntu> sim
<Geese_Howard> arntu: das duas uma, ou você desabilita o X automático e entra via startx ou tenta resetar suas configurações do ambiente gráfico
<arntu> como procedo?
<Geese_Howard> arntu: google it
<arntu> kkk
<Geese_Howard> arntu: disable automatic X
<Geese_Howard> arntu: reset X configuration
<Geese_Howard> arntu: ou X wont accept my password
<arntu> obg
<Geese_Howard> arntu: u're welcome
<arntu> to pesquisando qndo resolver meu problem volto
<Geese_Howard> arntu: boa sorte, se tiver problemas em seguir o que encontrar para resolver, pode perguntar aqui no canal novamente
#ubuntu-br 2015-10-07
<Mangusto> Qual é a quantidade máxima que se pode comer de amendoim ?
<cyanoroma> 1 kilo por dia.
<Mangusto> Ufa, então tô tranquilo
<cyanoroma> Mas se tiver um bulking, pode ser até 5 kilos.
<MerliM>  Boa noite galera :D
<cyanoroma> MerliM-> o/
<MerliM> cyanoroma, opa
<MerliM> lol
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<RodrigO23> Fala pessoal
<RodrigO23> beleza
<jadergabriel> boa noite caros, cmo que se entra para a comnunidade do ubuntu, com certificado e tudo mais?
<MerliM> jadergabriel, bom dia ???
<MerliM> Certificado de que??w
<MerliM> Se for de nivel de conhecimento sobre o sistema GNU Linux em geral recomendo a LPI
<silvio_> alguem ai?
<MerliM> Bom dia!
<Geese_Howard> hggdh: e ae fio, sumido. Espero que esteja bem.
<elisboa> bom dia
<MARIA_> COMO CONFIGURAR O IPTABLE
<Geese_Howard> MARIA_: depende do que você quer que ele faça
<Geese_Howard> MARIA_: mas pode começar por aqui: http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/Iptables
<MARIA_> o que eu posso fazer?
<Geese_Howard> MARIA_: sua pergunta é vaga, reformule, seja mais clara.
<MARIA_> O que eu vou permitir ou negar?
<Geese_Howard> MARIA_: o que você quiser uai
<MerliM> bom dia
<MerliM> MARIA_, depende do seu cenário
<oliverio> bom dia
<MARIA_> Qual a configuração basica?
<Geese_Howard> MARIA_: a configuração básica é ele desativado
<Geese_Howard> MARIA_: o iptables serve para bloquear ou permitir tráfego em portas/dispositivos
<Geese_Howard> MARIA_: o meu básico pode não ser o seu básico
<Geese_Howard> MARIA_: recomendo fortemente você ler o link que te passei
<Geese_Howard> oliverio: bom dia
<pekman> MARIA_: parece nao ter muita experiencia no assunto, ler a documentaçao e a melhor coisa fazer
<Geese_Howard> yeap!
<elisboa> tldp.org se souber inglês
<Geese_Howard> elisboa: esse é antigo hein
<Geese_Howard> elisboa: exemplo de como linux parou no tempo
<pekman> outra oipção simples é usar ufw ou gufw
<Geese_Howard> heuheiuehiuheiuhe
<Geese_Howard> independente da escolha, estudá-la é fundamental
<elisboa> hoje tem lanche novo no Mc
<elisboa> quem vai?
<elisboa> http://geekpublicitario.com.br/publicidade/alimentos-bebidas/mcdonalds-grand-cheddar-mcmelt/
<denni> Bom Dia! Como eu faço para bloquear uma porta no iptables?
<Geese_Howard> denni: INPUT ou OUTPUT?
<Geese_Howard> denni: ou FORWARD?
<denni> imput
<denni> input
<Geese_Howard> iptables -A INPUT -p udp --deport 53 -i eth0 -j DROP
<Geese_Howard> MerliM: iptables está sendo bastante requisitado hoje
<denni> mas tenho que colocar a porta específica (em número)?
<Geese_Howard> denni: ou serviço conhecido
<Geese_Howard> denni: pelo seu sistema
<denni> mas onde no código que vc indicou?
<Geese_Howard> denni: que código?
<Geese_Howard> denni: indiquei o que?
<Geese_Howard> iptables -A INPUT -p udp --dport 53 -i eth0 -j DROP ?
<Geese_Howard> advinha onde está a porta
<Geese_Howard> denni: leia a documentação do iptables [man iptables] vai entender que -p é protocolo, --dport é a porta, -i é a interaface
<denni> Depois de usar o comando passdo, como deve aparecer na porta que vc bloqueou quando vc digita o comando iptables -L?
<elisboa> denni: digite iptables -nvL
<denni> eu digitei  o comando, mas nao sei se a porta foi bloqueada
<Geese_Howard> denni: cola a resposta do iptables -nvL
<Geese_Howard> denni: em algum pastebin
<denni> o meu está bem parecido com o do link https://poentes.files.wordpress.com/2013/08/12-iptables-l.png
<denni> só que está DROP em all e udp
<denni> mas nao está com o ip e nome de servidor
<Geese_Howard> denni: poste o seu
<denni> agora nao dá
<denni> mais tarde eu volto
<Geese_Howard> heuheiuheiuheuhe
<denni> é minha primeira visita ao chat, nao to sabendo usar direito kkkk
<Geese_Howard> denni: é mais simples que iptables o chat
<denni> só nao entendi a parte do pastebin
<Geese_Howard> denni: www.pastebin.com
<denni> vlw
<Geese_Howard> denni: cole o resultado do que sair do comando iptables -nvL neste site, e mande o link para nós
<denni> mais tarde eu volto
<Geese_Howard> denni: ou você pode instalar o wgetpaste
<denni> obrigado
<Geese_Howard> denni: iptables -nvl | wgetpaste
<Geese_Howard> denni: ele já te fornece o link automaticamente
<Walz> Olá, como faço pra sincronizar o windows phone como ubuntu
<Walz> ?
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Geese_Howard> mirqui: tarde
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem ?
<Geese_Howard> mirqui: bem, e tu?
<Geese_Howard> mirqui: paz?
<mirqui> aqui vamos todos bem graças a deus :)
<mirqui> quais são as novas ?
<Geese_Howard> no news
<mirqui> ahaha tbm não
<elisboa> Certamente não pegaram o espírito da coisa. Treinador é demitido após levar atriz pornô para 'palestra motivacional'. glo.bo/1VDXoXL pic.twitter.com/mvQILvE06y
<mirqui> ahaha mas se foi antes do jogo , ai é ruim,
<mirqui> os caras iam ficar um bocado cansados :)
<Geese_Howard> mirqui: leia a matéria
<mirqui> aahaha julguei o livro pela capa ?
<Geese_Howard> mirqui: yeap
<mirqui> vou ver
<mirqui> não deu , o site não abriu
<elisboa> mirqui: qual?
<elisboa> glo.bo ou pic.twitter.com?
<mirqui> isso
<Geese_Howard> isso
<Geese_Howard> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<mirqui>  glo.bo/1VDXoXL pic.twitter.com/mvQILvE06y
<Geese_Howard> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Geese_Howard> mirqui: é um, ou outro
<mirqui> velho , está tudo junto
<mirqui> onde termina a url ?
<elisboa> http://blogs.oglobo.globo.com/pagenotfound/post/treinador-e-demitido-apos-levar-atriz-porno-para-palestra-motivacional.html
<mirqui> vou ver
<mirqui> o cara é tarado
<Geese_Howard> e burro
<mirqui> com certeza
<mirqui> ja é falta de ética para homens , imagina para um time de mulheres
<Geese_Howard> 100% de dar bosta
<mirqui> falta de vergonha
<joao> Boa tarde td bem? Hj fiz uma atualização no meu Ubuntu 15.04 e ele inicializa a contagem di Ubuntu e para em uma ela preta com a impressão de travamento. Se dou o Esc para ver os aqruivos que estão sendo carregados ele não me mostra nadaa
<joao> como poso inicializado em modo de recuperação?
<elisboa> joao: aperta Tab no menu principál
<elisboa> *principal
<joao> Ele não abre nada. Começa carregando a conagem da tela escrito ubuntu e trava logo apos sem mostrar mais nada
<mirqui> por que vc usa a versão 15 ?
<joao> foi a última atualização que fiz
<joao> em ulho de 2015
<elisboa> nessa hora você aperta Tab, joao
<elisboa> ou Esc
<elisboa> E vai aparecer um menu secreto
<mirqui> a 14.04 é mais estável
<joao> acertei
<joao> apareceu o menu
<joao> opções avançadas, memoria test emeory test serial consol
<denni_> BOa tarde
<denni_> hoje mais cedo eu estava configurando o iptables e vcs me passaram um codigo para bloquear uma porta
<denni_> eu digitei o codigo, mas nao sei se está correto
<denni_> será que alguém pode me ajudar
<denni_> eu tirei um print,olhe   http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-qzszRzaDM8s/VhVlb0-qbrI/AAAAAAAACtk/Bi9K0yOdYaQ/s1600/Captura%2Bde%2Btela%2Bde%2B2015-10-07%2B15%253A25%253A28.png
<feioso> Dead_Thinker
<feioso> lindo
<Dead_Thinker> :$
<toter> denni_: O que foi que vc. digitou?
<toter> denni_: O que foi que vc. digitou?
<denni> Não me lembro o comando direito, mas era algo do tipo
<denni> iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --destination-port 80 -j DROP
<denni> não bloqueei, né?
<toter> O que vc. quer bloquear?
<denni> uma porta
<denni> input
<toter> ...
<toter> Qual porta?
<toter> input não é porta
<toter> qual serviço... qual porta... o que precisamente vc. quer bloquear?
<denni> nao entendo muito bem, meu prof mandou fazer um trabalho... kkk
<elisboa> denni: vai no tldp.org que tem isso mastigadinho.
<toter> O seu professor provavelmente pediu para bloquear alguma porta ou serviço específico
<denni> nao, ele disse para configurar apenas
<Geese_Howard> é, para fazer trabalho escolar, tem que estudar
<denni> não disse o que queria, deixou à nossa escolha
<denni> mas o comando pra bloquear é aquele mesmo?
<denni> iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --destination-port 80 -j DROP
<toter> Quer dizer que... o seu professor passou um trabalho com a seguinte tarefa: "Bloquear uma porta no iptables"
<toter> Só isso?
<toter> Nada específico?
<denni> não
<denni> nada mais
<toter> Uau... Educação no Brasil... NOTA 10!
<denni> configurei o squid já
<denni> kkkkk
<toter> Vc. reiniciou o computador alguma vez desde quando vc. digitou o comando que te passaram aqui no canal?
<denni> sim
<toter> Alguém consegue entrar no site http://br.tldp.org?
<toter> Não estou acessando aqui
<toter> denni, infelizmente não posso te passar tudo sobre iptables aqui no canal
<toter> Vc. vai ter que estudar
<toter> Quando vc. reinicia o computador, as regras do iptables desaparecem
<toter> Tem uma  maneira de colocá-las permanentemente
<denni> como?
<denni> usa iptables-save?
<toter> Pois é... Dá uma pesquisada na Internet a respeito :)
<elisboa> toter: da onde você tirou que tem br?
<elisboa> é só tldp.org só
<elisboa> :)
<toter> Então... no site tldp.org tem um link para Português do Brasil lá
<elisboa> aah, tá
<elisboa> eu não sabia, perdão.
<toter> Canto direito do pinguim
<denni> ok
<denni> obg
<toter> elisboa... Não é recomendável indicar sites em inglês para pessoas que estão iniciando no mundo Linux
<toter> Nós nem sabemos falar a nossa própria língua... :(
<toter> Imagina alguém que está iniciando agora... Será que ele é fluente em inglês?
<denni> sou nao :/
<denni> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<elisboa> toter: eu indico o que eu sei; se a pessoa não souber, eu indico um em portuguÇes, sem problema
<toter> elisboa: Entendo...
<toter> vamos analisar a sua frase...
<elisboa> não precisa ser fluente também, né?
<elisboa> ah, foi embora
<toter> se vc. está indicando o que vc. sabe, é pq. a pessoa não sabe...
<toter> se ela não sabe, vc. deveria indicar um em português :)
<elisboa> o que eu confio cegamente é o tldp
<elisboa> os outros eu não conheço muito bem.
<elisboa> Então eu indico esse, outros indicam outros e a pessoa vai se informando como puder ;-)
<toter> pq. será que o site em português não está entrando?
<toter> ou é só aqui no meu computador?
<elisboa> toter: downforeveryoneorjustme.com
<elisboa> (sim, o site existe de verdade)
<elisboa> It's not just you! http://br.tldp.org looks down from here.
<toter> hehe
<toter> valeu
<toter> Parece mentira um site como a versão em português do tldp estar offline
<elisboa> mentira por quê?
<Geese_Howard> elisboa: tem problema de indicar coisas em inglês aqui também?
<elisboa> Geese_Howard: não tava sabendo até agora.
<Geese_Howard> Geese_Howard: esse toter tem problema
<Geese_Howard> Geese_Howard: let it go
<MerliM> Vou testarrrr uhuuuulll http://br-linux.org/2015/01/larry-wall-lanca-o-perl-6.html
<toter_> Boa tarde, Geese_Howard
<toter_> Quem tem "problema"?
<MerliM> http://br-linux.org/2015/01/projeto-de-lei-que-altera-o-marco-civil-e-aprovado-na-ccj-e-segue-ao-plenario.html
<MerliM> Ferrou
<toter> Geese_Howard: Este canal é útil para ajudar usuários no mundo Linux... Agora se vc. quiser sair acusando pessoas sem fundamento, vamos para o pvt
<toter> Geese_Howard: Ou fique calado, e respeite as regras do canal
<toter> Geese_Howard: http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<feioso> http://noticias.terra.com.br/ciencia/videos/utero-artificial-podera-substituir-mulheres-acredita-ciencia,7397573.html
<maxmax> ola
<maxmax> oii
<maxmax> como eu baixo o ubuntu
<Geese_Howard> too fast
<astroo-> sim
<astroo-> no topico deviam por pelo menos 5 minutos a ter 1 possivel resposta
<Geese_Howard> astroo-: nah, azar do apressado
#ubuntu-br 2015-10-08
<MerliM> kkkkkkkk[
<tifa> boa noites galera o/
<Guest69229> Qual o melhor jeito pra instalar o ubuntu 14.10 no WD 8?
<astroo-> tifa  ola
<tifa> astroo-, ola :), boa noite
<Geese_Howard> o que é WD 8?
<astroo-> windows
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<rock14> é normal demorar na tela "tem pelo menos 7.1GB de espaço disponivel em disco" quando clico avancar na instalaçao do ubuntu 14.10?
<rock14> acho que trancou aqui..
<rock14> ja ta uns 10-15 min nessa tela..
<rock14> ops, deixa pra lá.. avancou agora
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<elisboa> dia, mirqui
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<elisboa> tud obem
<elisboa> tou aqui configurando um jump server
<mirqui> ahaha que é isso?
<elisboa> bastion host
<mirqui> piorou
<elisboa> mirqui: imagina que você vai acessar uma rede restrita. Aí você tem que configurar um ponto de acesso para essa rede que seja seguro
<elisboa> assim você evita vazamento de dados
<mirqui> vc está configurando um servidor com proxy , é isso?
<elisboa> mais que isso
<elisboa> mirqui: imagina o seguinte: você vai entrar em uma rede segura, restrita
<elisboa> E não pode vazar nada dessa rede.
<elisboa> Então, você não acessa os hosts dela diretamente. Você acessa um servidor e a partir dele acessa as outras máquinas, de maneira limitada também.
<mirqui> um firewall então?
<elisboa> sacou?
<elisboa> algo assim
<Geese_Howard> elisboa: mas em que nível que é este controle?
<Geese_Howard> elisboa: rede? aplicação?
<mirqui> vc conhece aquela música , não conheço , nunca ouví , só ouço  falar :)
<elisboa> Geese_Howard: aplicação
<Geese_Howard> elisboa: ele fornece um frontend de acesso aos servidores
<elisboa> isso.
<Geese_Howard> elisboa: compatível com qualquer SO/Aplicação?
<elisboa> E todos os comandos são gravados. Todos os arquivos acessados e alterados são logados também.
<elisboa> Geese_Howard: sim, geralmente SSH e RDP
<Geese_Howard> elisboa: show
<Geese_Howard> elisboa: poderia recomendar isso para N lugares que conheci
<mirqui> tem interface gráfica?
<elisboa> mirqui: tem várias soluções, algumas têm. Algumas sobem um aplicativo em JAVA com um cliente SSH ou RDP, por exemplo.
<mirqui> isso é bem legal para celulares
<mirqui> os cel tem como pesquisar redes wifi , mas sem nenhuma proteção
<elisboa> celulares? não entendi
<mirqui> vc está fazendo o app para pcs
<mirqui> e o celular é um mini pc
<mirqui> e em geral desprotegido
<elisboa> continuo sem entender seu ponto :)
<mirqui> ??
<mirqui> seguinte , vc está a grosso modo fazendo uma vpn com firewall e proxy
<elisboa> é um conceito mais abrangente, mas sim, prossiga.
<mirqui> para pcs , só que isso ajudaria muito em celulares
<elisboa> ajudaria como?
<mirqui> quem na pratica não tem nenhuma segurança
<mirqui> vc conhece firewall e proxy para celular
<mirqui> ?
<elisboa> não conheço nenhum
<elisboa> nunca usei nenhum.
<mirqui> proxy até que tem , mas o firewall que é principal numca ví nenhum app que fornecesse
<elisboa> ah
<elisboa> agora eu entendi
<elisboa> hahaha
<elisboa> mirqui: neste caso, existem várias soluções
<mirqui> vc entra em uma rede maliciosa
<elisboa> vpngate.net oferece VPNs gratuitas com exit nodes de diversos lugares do mundo
<mirqui> e todos os seus dados estão desprotegidos
<elisboa> E se quiser, pode instalar o orbot e sair pro TOR
<mirqui> sim , mas se a interceptação começa no wifi?
<emerson_> q medo de vc elisboa
<mirqui> vc pega o vpn que o pirata quizer
<elisboa> mirqui: wut
<mirqui> que é wut?
<elisboa> significa um "what" no sentido de "o que raios você está tentando dizer, jovem?"
<Geese_Howard> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<mirqui> ahaha seguinte
<Geese_Howard> elisboa: ele quer proteger pegar um wifi qualquer e se sentir protegido
<elisboa> mirqui: se você se conectar a uma VPN, mesmo um host no mesmo wifi não vai conseguir te sniffar
<mirqui> tudo começa com um sinal de wifi , certo ?
<mirqui> e se a fonte wifi está bixada , adeus vpn
<elisboa> se está comprometida, nem use então, oras
<mirqui> ai que está
<mirqui> vou saber como?
<Geese_Howard> mirqui: não vai saber
<Geese_Howard> mirqui: conclusão, só utilize wifi conhecida
<mirqui> e se tenho uma maneira de proteger meu conteúdo , ou fazer uma análize de comportamento
<mirqui> sim , mas por vezes me esquecí de desabilitar o wifi quando saio
<elisboa> mirqui: eu duvido você consegui comprometer um cara com VPN no PC ou celular você estando na mesma rede local
<Geese_Howard> elisboa: man in the middle
<mirqui> eu não quero comprometer nimguém ahaha , quero é não me comprometer
<elisboa> Geese_Howard: mesmo um m-i-t-m
<mirqui> se tenho um firewall , muitto bom
<mirqui> se tenho um proxy , melhor ainda
<mirqui> e se tenho um antivirus , melhor ainda
<mirqui> um momento
<elisboa> mirqui: mas cara, na boa
<elisboa> uma conexão VPN consegue mitigar bem o risco de sniffing
<elisboa> claro que usando uma criptografia forte, entre outras coisas.
<elisboa> mirqui: tem outras técnicas também, conhece port knocking?
<MerliM> bom dia a todos
<mirqui> oi , voltei
<mirqui> elisboa , deveria ter pedidos de entrada
<mirqui> como o ubuntu por exemplo
<mirqui> para cada atualização ele pede que vc digite sua senha de root
<mirqui> e vc dá autorização , por mweio da assinatura digital da canonical
<mirqui> ou seja , análize de comportamento
<mirqui> por exemplo , nada poderia sair de seu celular sem sua autorização
<Geese_Howard> vish
<Geese_Howard> seria tããããão prático
<mirqui> ahaha teirias mil da conspiração :)
<mirqui> teorias
<mirqui> vc ia dizer sobre as atualizações , mas seriam certificadas pela fabricante do cel e os apps que vc usasse nele
<mirqui> tipo wot
<elisboa> mirqui: celular não é como PC, cara
<mirqui> é um mini pc
<elisboa> TODOS os programas instalados meio que rodam em segundo plano
<elisboa> quando você dá boot no celular, todos os programas rodam, só que em segundo plano.
<mirqui> o que vc precisa num celular?
<mirqui> que ele faça chamadas
<mirqui> o resto seria administrado pelo firewall e antivirus
<elisboa> Então, a menos que você bloqueie isso (e tem como, normal), você vai ter dados trafegando de quase todos os programas que instalou
<mirqui> não te lembra nada :)
<mirqui> ( windows)
<elisboa> mirqui: serei rude, mas espero que entenda: nesse caso, melhor você usar um dumbphone mesmo
<mirqui> ahaha que é isso?
<elisboa> mas falando sério (e de boa), procure entender como funcionam os sistemas operacionais de dispositivos móveis. Eles são bem diferentes dos sistemas operacionais desenhados para desktops
<elisboa> mirqui: é um telefone que não é smart, ué
<elisboa> ou seja, um telefone celular normal
<mirqui> ahaha o pior que tenho um smartphone
<mirqui> sempre desabilito o wifii , mass tem vezes que esqueço
<elisboa> mas sério, no seu caso, faça como um primo paranoico meu: ele tem 2 celulares, um burro e um smart. O smart ele usa como um PC, o chip é só pra ter um pacote de dados.
<elisboa> Mas todos os contatos dele, ele administra no dumb
<elisboa> aí sim é um PC portátil -- poderia ser um tablet também.
<mirqui> a diferença de um cel e um tablet , é só o tamanho
<mirqui> mas o funcionamento é o mesmo
<mirqui> tanto que uso o cel como controle remoto do pc
<Geese_Howard> mirqui: você trabalha com o que mesmo?
<mirqui> sou tec. em contabilidade
<mirqui> vou passar para o note
<MerliM> http://br-linux.org/2015/01/modulos-puppet-para-o-ibm-aix.html
<ludson> Boa tarde pessoal
<ludson> Estou com um problema com  a minha distro do ubuntu 14.04 lts
<ludson> ontem a noite desliguei o not e estava tudo funcionando de boa, hj pela manha quando liguei o not não consegui passar da tela de login do sistema
<ludson> Quando digito a senha do usuario ele retorna pro login
<Geese_Howard> ludson: vou lhe ser sincero
<Geese_Howard> ludson: ontem veio um cara com o mesmo problema
<Geese_Howard> ludson: já procurou por algo no google?
<Geese_Howard> ludson: só confirme antes se o problema não é a senha, tente entrar com Ctrl+Alt+F2 (ou F3, F4, F5)
<ludson> Já sim, e ainda estou a procura
<Geese_Howard> ludson: é, parece que você vai ter que reinstalar então
<Geese_Howard> bug do ubuntu
<ludson> pois é
<ludson> não lembro de ter feito atualização ontem, pq me parece que a maioria dos bugs vem depois de algumas atualizações
<Geese_Howard> ludson: bug do usuário então
<Geese_Howard> ludson: se você criar outro usuário e tentar logar, o que acontece?
<Geese_Howard> ludson: e bugs são aleatórios, não dependem de se ter atualizado ou não
<Geese_Howard> ludson: pode ser que em alguma variável do programa atingiu certo número de execuções, ou consumo que ela simplesmente vai para o "espaço"
<Geese_Howard> edenc: sumiu rapaiz, que passa.
<MerliM> Geese_Howard, vc é tão duro kkkk bug do usuário
<MerliM> ludson, voltando travou tudo aqui
<MerliM> minha dica eu acho mais pratico do que reinstalar o sistema por conta de uma senha
<MerliM> busca no google como fazer chroot
<MerliM> dai da um boot na sua maquina com o livecd do ubuntu 14.04 e monta tua partição raiz com permissão de escrita " TUDO ISSO VC ENCONTRA NO GOOGLE COMENTADO", após isso da um chroot na tua partição raiz e muda a senha do teu usuário ex: usuário rodrigo  >>>>> passwd rodrigo
<ludson> Ok
<Geese_Howard> MerliM: cara, não é senha
<Geese_Howard> MerliM: ele entrou em modo texto
<Geese_Howard> MerliM: é pau da porcaria do Unity
<Geese_Howard> ou seja lá que ele esteja usando
<Geese_Howard> consolekit
<Geese_Howard> dbus
<ludson> tbm acho que nao é senha
<Geese_Howard> etc
<ludson> pq tento entrar como convidado e da a mesma coisa
<ludson> unity mesmo
<Geese_Howard> ludson: por isso que te falei para mudar o ambiente gráfico
<Geese_Howard> ludson: ou para desativar o X automágico
<Geese_Howard> elisboa: povo no bar-br mais loco que o batman
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Geese_Howard> mirqui: tarde
<mirqui> blza ;)
<MerliM> ludson, simples melhor ainda remove a .config/Unity sei lá como é o diretorio de dados o unity
<MerliM> se você pode zerar a .config exclui ela e tenta
<adrianobs> boa tarde
<adrianobs> gostaria de uma dica
<adrianobs> tenho um DELL Inspiron 1521 (64-bit) que veio com Windows Vista
<adrianobs> quero instalar linux
<adrianobs> gostaria de uma distro que seja leve
<mirqui> linux mint é muito bom
<mirqui> e lubuntu é leve
<adrianobs> uso para ver videos (Netflix), trabalhos escolares, navegação na internet
<mirqui> quanto de ram vc tem ?
<adrianobs> uso só o básico mesmo
<adrianobs> 2 GB
<mirqui> pq vc não da uma olhada no ubuntu ?
<mirqui> roda tranquilo
<adrianobs> Li um texto sobre o Lubuntu e gostei, mas quando entrei no site está tudo em inglês...
<adrianobs> Gosto do Ubuntu
<adrianobs> Será que a última versão roda bem?
<mirqui> roda , mas se vc quer
<mirqui> só para o trivial
<mirqui> tenta a 14.04 , é mais estável
<adrianobs> Uma última dúvida: devo instalar a versão de 64-bit mesmo? Ouvi dizer que é mais pesada...
<mirqui> 64 é performance , vc tem um pc 64 , logo não infkui
<mirqui> roda 32 tranquilo
<mirqui> sinceramente não notei diferença
<mirqui> tenho a versão 32 e 64 bits
<adrianobs> O que você sugere, 64 ou 32?
<adrianobs> Desculpe, mas sou novo no Linux...
<mirqui> tenta a 64 , e se tiver dvd sobrando , baixa a 32 , ai vc pode escolher :)
<adrianobs> ok, vou instalar inicialmente a 64
<mirqui> mas grava em dvds separados
<adrianobs> se eu me atrapalhar volto aqui, hehe
<adrianobs> ok
<mirqui> vc pode fazer dual boot
<mirqui> 32, 64
<adrianobs> nunca formatei e instalei linux, é a primeira vez
<mirqui> sinceramente não notei diferença
<mirqui> ele faz tudo sozinho
<adrianobs> ótimo
<MerliM> adrianobs, qual o teu hardware processador e memória
<MerliM> ?
<adrianobs> Dell Inspiron 1521 AMD Turion 1.9GHz 160GB Laptop
<adrianobs> 2 Gb de memória e so 64-bit
<mirqui> ddr2 ?
<adrianobs> peraí...
<adrianobs> 2048MB Dual Channel 667MHz DDR2 SDRAM memory
<mirqui> ddr2 , tranquilo
<adrianobs> blz
<mirqui> tenho um dual core com 3gb de ram , roda tranquilo
<adrianobs> vou baixar a 14.04.1 Desktop AMD64
<mirqui> tem preferencia de onde baixar a iso ?
<MerliM> o processador é 64
<MerliM> larga um 64 :D
<barna> eu tenho pentium p4 com 1gb de ram, rodando ubuntu 14.04 + mate belezinha!!!
<adrianobs> ótimo
<adrianobs> não tenho preferência de onde baixar a iso
<adrianobs> se puder mandar um link eu agradeço...
<mirqui> digita no google ubuntu 64+ download
<mirqui> 64bits
<elisboa> Geese_Howard: sim
<elisboa> só nego chapado
<MerliM> http://www.oakley.com/en/mens/sunglasses/sport-sunglasses/category/m0203
<elisboa> adrianobs: Fedora é leve e tem em português também
<MerliM> www.ubuntu.org não é isso
<elisboa> adrianobs: como você só tem 2 GB, pode instalar da de 32-bit mesmo. Os aplicativos consomem relativamente menos memória.
<MerliM> sorry
<MerliM> http://www.ubuntu.com/
<adrianobs> elisboa: li isso em algum lugar...
<mirqui> sabes como gravar a iso ?
<MerliM> elisboa, não vejo diferença sensivel mais enfim
<MerliM> impressionante como essa galera ainda se limita a usar flash
<MerliM> afff
<adrianobs> estou com uma dificuldade aqui
<mirqui> já baixou ?
<adrianobs> o site do ubuntu identifica o computador onde estou (do trabalho) e me indica direto uma versão para i3
<mirqui> ?
<adrianobs> meu laptop é este aqui: http://www.overstock.com/Electronics/Dell-Inspiron-1521-AMD-Turion-1.9GHz-160GB-Laptop-Refurbished/3978181/product.html#more
<elisboa> MerliM: pegue uma distro e baixe ambas as versões
<adrianobs> entendi
<mirqui> não é i3 core ?
<elisboa> no primeiro boot, dê um top e liste os processos que consomem mais memória
<MerliM> já fiz isso
<elisboa> aí, você vai ver que a versão 32-bit consome um pouco menos de RAM
<MerliM> entendo
<elisboa> entretanto, aplicativos em Java rodam mais rápido em 64-bit, se não me engano.
<toter> MerliM: qual galera ainda está usando flash?
<MerliM> alguns sites <<<
<MerliM> toter, existe uma lista ativa de usuários do adobe flash mx acho que é isso kkk nao lembro
<MerliM> código gerando swf e inclusive com sistemas em produção
<MerliM> acompanho a lista acompanhava
<toter> Adobe Flash Professional CC
<toter> última versão
<adrianobs> Minha internet é lenta, depois que baixar se eu tiver dúvidas volto aqui
<toter> MerliM: Não sinto saudades da época em que o Flash dominava
<adrianobs> Grato! ;)
<MerliM> toter, também não
<MerliM> a adobe deveria ir pro lixo isso sim kkkk
<mirqui> boa sorte adriano :)
<MerliM> pra mim empresa que monopoliza com uma tecnologia atrasatudo
<adrianobs> valeu!
<toter> Por falar em tecnologias antigas, me deparei com um site recentemente que me fez lembrar como era a Internet nos anos 90
<MerliM> principalmente quando ela é fechada
<toter> Cuidado: Esse site pode ocasionar ataques epilépticos :)
<toter> http://www.lingscars.com/
<MerliM> google mantem parece uma biblioteca tb ou é esse site originall kkkk
<MerliM> caracas cai aqui me babando todo
<MerliM> hauhaa
<MerliM> esse site é tipico mesmo váriosss banners
<toter> Hehe... Que diferença... Como as tecnologias evoluíram
<toter> Juntamente com o design
<MerliM> pois é mais clean nem sempre bem codado
<MerliM> porem mais clena
<MerliM> padrões de projeto é tudo
<maximus> olá, eu tenho uma duvida: meu ubuntu depois de uma atualização não tava funcionando direito. dai apaguei a imagem 3.19.0-31-generic e retornei para 3.19.0-30-generic e até agora está tudo bem. queria saber se essa alteração que fiz bem ou vai dá merda no futuro
<maximus> olá, eu tenho uma duvida: meu ubuntu depois de uma atualização não tava funcionando direito. dai apaguei a imagem 3.19.0-31-generic e retornei para 3.19.0-30-generic e até agora está tudo bem. queria saber se essa alteração que foi boa ou vai dá merda no futuro
<ludson> Consegui logar, porem nao aparece os icones no desktop tao pouco a barra do unity
<toter> ludson: Gostaria de te dar uma dica
<toter> Vc. fez a sua pergunta aqui no canal às 2:19pm
<toter> agora são 4:19pm
<toter> ou seja, já se passaram 2 horas... e o problema não foi resolvido
<toter> talvez seria melhor vc. reinstalar o ubuntu?
<toter> demora menos de 1 hora :)
<ludson> sim, mais simplismente reinstalar toda vez que ocorrer um bug, creio que nao é a melhor maneira
<toter> ludson: realmente não é...
<toter> eu me preocupo com o tempo que vou gastar
<MerliM> http://www.linux.org/threads/ansi-codes-and-colorized-terminals.8353/
<toter> vc. tem essa instalação há quanto tempo?
<ludson> te entendo, normalmente deixo essa opção de reinstalar por ultimo caso
<ludson> pouco tempo 3 meses por ai
<MerliM> ludson, reinstala e relata o bug com detalhes nos meios disponiveis
<toter> vc. pode aproveitar e instalar a 15.04
<Geese_Howard> ubuntu way of life
<Geese_Howard> qualquer semelhança com windows é mera coinscidência
<Geese_Howard> deu bug? reinstala...
<ludson> rsrsrs
<toter> Geese_Howard: Estava demorando vc. chegar para  postar comentários estúpidos no canal... quanto tempo
<toter> Nesse caso específico.... eu recomendo reinstalr
<toter> *reinstalar
<toter> Leia primeiro antes de escrever... Eu não generalizei, dizendo que QUALQUER bug requer reinstalação
<toter> e a palavra "coinscidência" não tem "s"
<MerliM> flame?? really ubuntu=unidosss :D
<toter> ludson: Uma outra alternativa para o futuro seria o seguinte...
<toter> Talvez seja um pouco avançada essa alternativa, mas vamos lá...
<toter> Caso essa sua máquina não seja usada para tarefas críticas ou empresariais... Na próxima instalação, vc. poderia escolher o sistema de arquivos btrfs
<toter> Este filesystem possui uma função de fazer um snapshot do sistema... Faço um semanalmente aqui no meu computador
<toter> caso o ubuntu apresente algum erro, é só voltar o snapshot na qual tudo estava funcionando perfeitamente
<ludson> entendi, um ponto de restauração
<Geese_Howard> windows way of life again?
<Geese_Howard> huehieuhieuhe
<toter> esse termo "ponto de restauração" é um termo complicado pois ele lembra bastante o mundo Windows
<toter> snapshot é um termo que difere de "ponto de restauração"
<toter> O nosso amigo Geese_Howard é inocente e não entende como a tecnologia funciona... Favor ignorar ele
<elisboa> toter: não sabia que o brtfs tinha suporte nativo a snapshot
<elisboa> bom isso, hein!
<toter> Mas o btrfs, assim como o ZFS do BSD, possui esse recurso
<elisboa> E no Mac tem o timemachine, que nada mais é que um nome bonitinho pra isso
<elisboa> toter: ah, tá explicado! O Time Machine do Mac deve ser uma implementação do ZFS
<toter> Esse recurso de snapshot é fantástico para servidores ou computadores que rodam operações críticas na qual é preciso ter o mínimo de "downtime" possível
<toter> Tenho um servidor aqui na empresa onde trabalho rodando o Ubuntu MATE com btrfs, usado para fazer backups dos laptops dos funcionários
<elisboa> toter: cara, muito massa mesmo isso
<toter> Imagina se eu fizer um update no sistema e de repente der pau?
<elisboa> toter: e como faz pra restaurar o snap?
<toter> Não tenho tempo para ficar no Google pesquisando como arrumar o problema.... Muito menos reinstalar o sistema
<toter> elisboa: Não lembro de cabeça, fiz um bash script para automatizar o processo :)
<elisboa> toter: massa :)
<toter> para fazer os snapshots, fiz outro bash script que roda em um cron job... Toda semana é feito o snapshot, semanalmente, automaticamente...
<toter> Recomendo dar uma lida sobre btrfs
<elisboa> lerei sim
<elisboa> curti pra caramba, vou querer implementar isso aqui
<elisboa> eu só conhecia snapshot via LVM
<toter> Pelo que já li, o ZFS para o BSD é bem mais maduro... Mas o btrfs está cada vez melhor...
<elisboa> Conhecem isso?
<elisboa> http://www.lexcorp.io/
<toter> Só para manter a tradição... Gostaria de comentar sobre a inocência do nosso amigo Geese_Howard... Não consigo resistir...
<toter> primeiro ele fala "ubuntu way of life"...
<toter> depois fala "windows way of life again"...
<toter> Deu para pegar o erro, colega? Ou quer que eu te explique... Tudo bem, a gente aqui do canal te perdoa
<MerliM> senhoreess
<MerliM> sim o btrfs é um dos sistema de arquivos Open que curto muito, já existe um projeto que implementa o zfs para NIX também
<MerliM> mais o caminho do btrfs é muito legal e util mesmo coisa que vejo outros sistemas de arquivos NIX simplesmente nao darem a minima por terem journaling
<MerliM> curtia muito o ReiserFS ele prometia porém  o criador foi matar a mulher
<MerliM> ai ferrou
<MerliM> elisboa, inimigo do superMAN kkkkk
<MerliM> ???
<toter> MerliM: uau... não sabia disso, vou pesquisar a respeito
<toter> pior... o cara pegou de 15 anos a prisão perpétua
<toter> que isso...
<MerliM> elisboa, o video é bem sugestivo a alguma conspiração ao estilo liga da justiça ahuahah
<elisboa> MerliM: tá quente...
<MerliM> pois é
<MerliM> o cara PRA MIM é um gênio tanto que o sistema de arquivos dele deu um BUMM na comunidade e na epoca estava já vindo como padrao em algumas distro
<MerliM> distros*
<MerliM> parece-me que linus era contra com mais alguns enquanto outros o apoiavam
<shallwe> boa tarde
<MerliM> sei que o sistema de arquivos pra epoca e idade dele estava no mesmo nivel do antigo ext2 ext3 e futuro ext4
<MerliM> shallwe, boa tarde
<Geese_Howard> shallwe: e ae
<shallwe> :)
<MerliM> elisboa, o site é bem bonitoo heinn
<elisboa> vou nessa
<elisboa> depois nos falmos
<elisboa> te amanha
<MerliM> é licenciado sobre o MIT License
<shallwe> steamOS 2 legal, saiu e agora é estável
<shallwe> mas acho que dá no mesmo do que instalar o steam no ubuntu não? o.O
<Geese_Howard> shallwe: maior estabilidade, porém mesmos jogos
<shallwe> Geese_Howard, pode ser!
<MerliM> quero montar um PCGammer com ele :D
<shallwe> MerliM, isso é legal, de um sistema próprio, aposto que fica muito mais robusto
<Geese_Howard> MerliM: http://www.ovigilantems.com.br/index.php/cidades/item/12007-produtora-rural-morre-depois-de-ser-atropelada-ao-descansar-em-sombra-de-trator
<MerliM> Geese_Howard, vixi trator autonomo???
<toter> MerliM: Que história trágica essa do criador do ReiserFS... Uau...
<toter> Imagina... O cara mora na Califórnia, é casado com uma russa, tem uma empresa na área de tecnologia...
<toter> Vivendo o sonho americano... E de repente... Mata a esposa e pega 15 anos a prisão perpétua
<MerliM> toter, tensa né, só acho que ele foi psicologicamente fraco o cara sacava demais e dai deixou uma mulher influenciar na vida dele, poderia esta com muitas outras agora fazendo o que gostava de fazer eu acho desenvolvento
<MerliM> desenvolvendo*
<MerliM> Geese_Howard, tu crê nessa história desse trator se deslocar????
<MerliM> kkkkk brincadeira
<Geese_Howard> MerliM: sei lá
<Geese_Howard> MerliM: provavelmente estava no declive, e a mulher não percebeu
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<shallwe> ola
<astroo-> ola
<rauldipeas> Boa noite, alguém pode me ajudar com a criação de pendrive UEFI no Ubuntu 15.04?
<Geese_Howard> pendrive UEFI
<Geese_Howard> ummmm
<astroo-> ola
<rauldipeas> Eu já tentei gravar a imagem no pendrive de várias formas diferentes, mas ela só inicia no modo legacy.
<rauldipeas> Já desabilitei fast boot, secure boot, etc...
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<rauldipeas> Beleza, aguardando.
<Geese_Howard> rauldipeas: só vai bootar em modo legacy cara
<Geese_Howard> rauldipeas: agradeça ao fabricante do seu notebook
<rauldipeas> Não é notebook, é um desktop com suporte UEFI.
<rauldipeas> Mas eu já consegui resolver.
<rauldipeas> Criei uma tabela de partição GPT, criei uma partição FAT32 e extraí a ISO com o 7z nessa parição.
<rauldipeas> Marquei como bootável pelo terminal e foi.
<Geese_Howard> rauldipeas: parabéns
<Geese_Howard> rauldipeas: agora ajude a comunidade e documente o que foi feito
<Geese_Howard> rauldipeas: mais pessoas podem precisar
<Geese_Howard> rauldipeas: coloque lá no vivaolinux.com.br
<rauldipeas> Eu já publiquei algumas coisas lá há um tempão atrás, vou postar essa.
<m0nge> eaeee galera!!
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> bem-vindo
#ubuntu-br 2015-10-09
<Boni> hi
<Boni> eae
<adrianobs> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<adrianobs> acabei de instalar o ubuntu 14.04 lts em meu inspiron 1521 AMD turion 64-bit
<adrianobs> sou novo no uso do ubuntu
<barna> Seja Bem Vindo adrianobs
<barna> lembro de vc de ontem.
<astroo-> bem-vindo
<adrianobs> não consigo conectar a internet nem via cabo, nem via wifi
<adrianobs> não sei nem por onde começar rs
<barna> o que acontece?
<astroo-> diz o chip do wifi e do cabo
<barna> hahahahahahahahahahahaa
<barna> perto do relogio fica o icone de rede, é tipo um simbolo de wifi
<adrianobs> Sim
<barna> aparece as redes wifi?
<adrianobs> Não
<barna> adrianobs, no modo live vc conseguiu se conectar?
<adrianobs> Também não
<adrianobs> Tive que pular para instalar
<barna> ok, vc foi sorteado nos 1% dos computadores que não tem driver nativo
<adrianobs> Ao lado do relógio o símbolo aparece, mas vazio
<barna> adrianobs, vc ta com o comp ligado ai?
<adrianobs> Sim
<barna> no ubuntu?
<adrianobs> Sim
<barna> abre um terminal e digita
<adrianobs> Estou falando do celular
<barna> lspci | grep  Network
<barna> cuidado com os maiusculos e minusculos
<adrianobs> Onde abro o terminal
<barna> o N do network é maiusculo
<adrianobs> Desculpe, sou analfabeto em linux...
<barna> adrianobs, vai no dash (iniciar) e digitar terminal, do lado esquerdo encima, um simbolo redondo
<barna> adrianobs, sem problemas camarada, todos fomos um dia!
<adrianobs> OK, abri o terminal
<barna> lspci | grep  Network
<adrianobs> Ok
<barna> me fala o q apareceu
<adrianobs> Basic Display Modes:
<barna> vc digitou algo errado
<adrianobs> Pode ser está barra que eu digitei errado
<barna> adrianobs, vc colocou o    |    ??
<adrianobs> Sim
<barna> não serve \ nem / tem que ser |
<adrianobs> Não era pra por?
<barna> network vc digitou com N maiusculo?
<adrianobs> Meu teclado não tem esse símbolo
<barna> em geral fica do lado esquerdo perto do shift
<barna> muitos teclado o shift é uma seta pra cima
<adrianobs> Não tenho, meu teclado é gringo (EUA)
<barna> 1seg
<barna> então faz só o lspci e procura a linha com Network e me fala o q tem nela
<barna> o | grep é pra filtrar o resultado
<barna> aproveita e me fala o q tem na linha Ethernet
<adrianobs> Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b LP-PHY (rev 0 1)
<barna> velha conhecida, 1 seg q vou pesquisar como ativa ela
<barna> adrianobs, o q acontece quando vc conecta por cabo?
<adrianobs> Ethernet Controller: broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)
<barna> adrianobs, seu celular é android?
<adrianobs> Não conecta nem WiFi nem cabo
<adrianobs> É Android Moto G
<barna> otimo, vamos resolver do modo facil. pluga ele no computador e manda compartilhar a conexão por cabo.
<rauldipeas> Galera, quais os canais mais populares e movimentados do irc em pt_BR?
<barna> rauldipeas, esse e o #software-livre (dos q eu participo)
<rauldipeas> Valeu barna.
<barna> ;)
<rauldipeas> Eu queria encontrar algum canal pra falar sobre produção multimídia, mas pelo visto não tem uma galera aqui nesse movimento ainda... :/
<barna> rauldipeas, entra no canal ##ubuntu-offtopic vamos conversar lá
<adrianobs_> barna?
<barna> adrianobs_, opa, até aonde vc conseguiu ler?
<adrianobs_> Até a parte de plugar o cabo
<barna> massa, é isso ai, ja fez?
<adrianobs_> Quando eu fui passar o cel como roteador caiu
<adrianobs_> Ta plugado
<barna> seu celular ta no wifi certo?
<barna> ta roteando?
<adrianobs_> Sim
<adrianobs_> Ainda não
<barna> então tem um modo de mandar o sinal de internet do wifi pro cabo
<barna> tethering
<adrianobs> barna
<barna> adrianobs, opa, ta osso né?
<adrianobs> O computador reconhece a conexão, mas o firefox não abre nenhum site
<adrianobs> Com o cabo no celular
<barna> hummmm,
<adrianobs> Aí eu perco o contato com vc
<barna> adrianobs, ele ta conectado agora?
<barna> as outras conecxões do celular continuam a funcionar?
<adrianobs> Quando eu clico no celular para funcionar como roteador a conexão aparece no computador, mas o celular desconecta
<adrianobs> Aí eu não consigo teclar
<barna> adrianobs, tem 2 modos de rotear o celular, um é ele virar o ap wifi e o outro é pegar a conecxão (seja 3g ou wifi) e mandar pelo cabo.
<barna> isso é no meu celular, deixa eu pegar o a minha mãe q acho q é um moto g (alguma coisa)
<barna> adrianobs, to num moto g 2
<adrianobs> É igual o meu
<barna> vc ta usando o vinculo usb?
<adrianobs> Isso
<barna> usai aki ta funcionado blz
<barna> to falando pela conexão dele agora.
<barna> com o wifi
<adrianobs> Apareceu a conexão no computador
<barna> no celular a conexão por wifi, q acontece?
<adrianobs> Aparecem duas setinhas, uma pra cima e outra pra baixo ao lado do relogio
<barna> adrianobs, sim no computador e no celular?
<adrianobs> No celular está normal (pluguei em outro moto g)
<barna> adrianobs, com o moto g conectado e roteado, no terminal digita: ping google.com.br
<barna> o q acontece?
<adrianobs> O firefox conectou \o/
<barna> massa, vai no dash (iniciar) e procura drivers adicionais
<adrianobs> Aparece No adicional drivers avaliable
<barna> vixi
<barna> 1 seg
<adrianobs> "No additional drivers available"
<barna> adrianobs, tem uma aba escrito outro programas
<adrianobs> Sim
<barna> vai lá e marca parceiros canonical e independentes
<adrianobs> Prontos
<barna> adrianobs, na aba aplicativos ubuntu, marca as 4 caixas (caso não estejam marcadas)
<barna> fecha a janela e vai no terminal e digita: sudo apt-get update
<barna> vai pedir a senha, na hora q vc digitar a senha num vai acontecer nada, mas a senha está digitando
<barna> aperta enter quando terminar de digitar a senha
<adrianobs> Tá carregando uma linhas
<barna> isso ai, espera terminar e abre de novo o drivers adicionais
<adrianobs> Aparentemente são downloads
<barna> ele ta lendo o bando de dados dos programas disponiveis no repositorio.
<Geese_Howard> "bando de dados"
<barna> adrianobs, aproveitando o gancho, sabe no android, quando vc vai instalar alguma coisa, vc uso a playstore certo?
<adrianobs> Searching for available drivers
<adrianobs> Uso a playstore
<barna> adrianobs, então no ubuntu é bem parecido, vc usa a central de programas.
<barna> é tipo a playstore do ubuntu
<adrianobs> Entendi
<barna> adrianobs, o q ele ta fazendo agora é baixando tudo o q tem disponivel na "playstore"
<adrianobs> Ok
<barna> e ai apareceu os drivers?
<adrianobs> Broadcom Corporation: wireless 1395 wlan mini-card
<barna> isso ai, instala o driver e seja feliz!
<adrianobs> Clico em "using código-fonte do driver linux para a placa..."
<adrianobs> E apply changes?
<barna> acho q sim
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<barna> adrianobs, quando vc instalou vc instalou em portugues?
<barna> o ubuntu
<adrianobs> Instalei em português, mas algumas coisas seguem em inglês
<barna> adrianobs, sim, depois q instalar o driver, vai em suporte a idiomas, ele vai te perguntar se quer terminar a tradução.
<adrianobs> Conectou o wifi
<adrianobs> Verificando suporte a idiomas disponíveis
<barna> manda instalar
<adrianobs> "Applyng chances"
<adrianobs> *changes
<barna> adrianobs, outra dica, instala o programa xchat, q é pra entrar aki no canal
<barna> adrianobs, http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/UsandoIRC
<adrianobs> Instalou os idiomas, mas algumas coisas seguem em ingles
<barna> adrianobs, tens q reinicar o comp
<adrianobs> Ah tá
<adrianobs> Ok
<adrianobs> Devo adicionar a rede Ubuntu Servers no XChat?
<adriano_bs> barna?
<barna> opa,
<barna> kra só seguir o tutorial, ta bem explicado lá
<adriano_bs> ok, muito obrigado camarada!
<leo_> lol
<capacle> ola, acabei de instalar o ubuntu 14.10, selecionei o idioma pt, mais o sistema continua em en, oq eu faco
<shallwe> g
<lucmult> tem alguem ai? :-)
<Testando> Alguem com steam instalada pode me dar um help? haha
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Santuci> alguém sabe como instalar ubuntu pelo pen drive?
<shallwe> voltando...
<shallwe> não sei porque as pessoas baixam as coisas e depois ficam mendigando ajuda kkk se tem tudo na página, parece que tem preguiça de procurar ou de ler um pouco mais em baixo
<ule> kkk
<shallwe> :) hoje meio parado, acho que pessoal já está na estrada pro feriadão kkk
<ule> shallwe: verdade..
<ule> shallwe: vai pegar estrada tmb?
<shallwe> não, a patroa é muito chata pra viajar quando chove
<shallwe> melhor pra mim assim posso tocar meu projeto opensource retro 8 bits :)
<ule> shallwe: q ta fazendo?
<ule> eu ja lidei mto com 8 bits.. mas com mictrocontroladores
<ule> Microchip 16F84A
<shallwe> é tipo isso, quero montar um pc 8 buts
<shallwe> com o 6502 e alguma saida vga
<ule> shallwe: ja fiz um projeto com vga
<ule> usei um outro CI proprio
<shallwe> escolhi o 6502 mesmo tem bastante documentação, ia fazer um em 16bits tipo os usados no snes, mega arcade etc, mas envolve muita coisa em assembler, muitos acumuladores etc
<shallwe> ule, boa, eu estou ainda pesquisando projetos
<ule> o q eu fiz tinha uma comunicacao i2c com o ci q gerava o sinal de video
<shallwe> pensando bem hoje em dia montar um nintendinho é fácil :)
<ule> o mictrocontrolador q usei nao tinha clock suficiente pra gerar sinal de video
<shallwe> a é, eu vi isso, tinha um projeto que eu vi que o cara não tinha clock pra gerar a quantidade de pixel suficiente
<ule> bons tempos.. hj em dia depois q inventaram o raspberrypi ninguem mais poe a mao na massa valendo
<ule> hj eh tudo arduino
<ule> porcaria hehe
<shallwe> kkk verdade, já vem tudo pronto, isso deixa as pessoas preguiçosas
<ule> cara.. reuniao aqui no trampo.. volto depois ae
<shallwe> mas é por lazer mesmo vou ver se consigo um projeto, e programar em assembler
<shallwe> :) vlw
<shallwe> depois passa a vga ai se puder :)
<ule> shallwe: eu sugiro comecar com display lcd 16x2
<ule> depois vai pra vga hehe
<ule> flw
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<jxajro> Olá pessoal
<jxajro> tiver que formatar o ubuntu 14.04 e reinstalar tudo que perdi e na hora de instalar o skype pelo site
<jxajro> http://grandeportal.blogspot.com.br/2014/05/instalando-skype-no-ubuntu-1404-via.html
<jxajro> o apt-get update dá este problema... http://pastebin.com/UKzb2N6N
<jxajro> Alguém pode me ajudar?
<jxajro> w: Falhou ao buscar....
<shallwe> ola
<shallwe> jxajro, deixa eu ver o link
<jxajro> qual link?
<shallwe> do pastbin
<jxajro> Ah sim..vc _está_  a ver o link... :-)
<shallwe> mas ja vi, na realidade a duplicidade é só um aviso, quando ao ele não encontrar o arquivo deve ser temporário, logo deve voltar
<shallwe> vc pode tentar mudar o servidor do brasil pra usa
<jxajro> bem no final vem um problema que eu já havia enfrentando e o povo aqui dizia pra eu mudar o sources.list mas eu não sabia aonde.
<jxajro> do brasil para usa?
<jxajro> como assim?
<shallwe> sabe o central de programas do ubuntu?
<shallwe> onde vc instala os apps?
<jxajro> Vc viu o site que ensina a instalar o skype?
<shallwe> nao nem vi kkk pq nem precisa, já tem no repositorio do ubuntu
<jxajro> central de programas? sim..sei..é uma malinha cor de laranja com a letra A.
<jxajro> perai
<shallwe> jxajro, não sei o meu é ícone diferente
<shallwe> mas vai pelo nome
<jxajro> neste site dá uma linhas 4 linhas...
<jxajro> http://grandeportal.blogspot.com.br/2014/05/instalando-skype-no-ubuntu-1404-via.html
<jxajro> bom deixa eu tentar abrir...central de programas
<shallwe> jxajro, esquece esses sites nem esquenta
<shallwe> vc deve estar pegando algo antigo, hoje em dia vem tudo junto no ubuntu
<jxajro> é isso mesmo...uma malinha cor de laranja com a letra A
<jxajro> o que eu digito na lupinha?
<shallwe> então abre ele e ai vai no menu ali Editar -> Canais de software
<jxajro> Então..eu procuro o skype lá e ele não acha.
<shallwe> jxajro, calma manolo, espera eu digitar kkk
<shallwe> parece criança querendo bala
<shallwe> abre o central de programas do ubuntu, aí no menu lá em cima vai em editar -> canais de software
<jxajro> Editar canais de software?
<jxajro> to procurando aqui.
<shallwe> o unity que vem no ubuntu tem global bar, os menus ficam no top
<jxajro> escuta shallwe....como posso enviar uma imagem pra vc???
<shallwe> postando online, mas nao precisa
<shallwe> vc nao achou EDITAR?
<shallwe> la em cima o menu, arquivo, editar, etc
<shallwe> visualizar, ajuda
<jxajro> Antes de responder eu preciso que vc veja o que eu abri....
<jxajro> perai
<jxajro> ah! Já vi!!!!!
<jxajro> abriu
<shallwe> abre aí
<jxajro> e ai?
<shallwe> agora na aba OUTROS PROGRAMAS
<shallwe> nesta aba deve ter algumas coisas desmarcadas certo?
<jxajro> aaaah...poxa... eu tava procurando essa janela. Os sites falavam dela mas não sabia onde abria.
<jxajro> sim..vejo as coisas desmarcadas, sim.
<shallwe> é o global menu do unity, mac osx é igual, a barra com os menus fica em cima, ela muda conforme o app aberto
<jxajro> tá desmarcado parceiros canonical
<shallwe> marca tudo, liga tudo ai
<shallwe> sim liga isso
<shallwe> e ve se nao tem coisa duplicada conforme o teu link que me passou do past bin
<jxajro> e archieve.canonical.com/trusty
<shallwe> tb
<jxajro> Marca tudo? Ok
<shallwe> esses 2 já está bom
<jxajro> coisa duplicada? onde vejo se tem coisa duplicada?
<shallwe> é só um aviso, deixa assim
<shallwe> agora só fechar
<jxajro> ok..marquei tudo.
<jxajro> tem que reinicializar alguma coisa?
<shallwe> ele deve estar atualizando ai
<shallwe> não
<shallwe> tenta agora buscar por skype
<jxajro> fecha a central e abre de novo, ne? Ou posso ir pelo terminal?
<shallwe> tanto faz
<shallwe> procura ai mesmo
<jxajro> perai..abri e fechei de novo
<shallwe> vc precisava habilitar os parceiros da canonical pra achar o skype,a ssim como codecs etc
<jxajro> tsk...tsk...nada! :-(
<shallwe> então fecha e vai no terminal
<shallwe> e faz um
<shallwe> sudo apt-get update
<jxajro> ok
<jxajro> perai
<shallwe> ele nao deve ter atualzado
<jxajro> ok 1 min
<jxajro> viu shallwee?....
<jxajro> é justo no update que tá voltando um probleminha que tava dando...
<jxajro> Oh! não to dizendo?? :'(
<shallwe> blz mas mesmo assim agora tenta instalar no terminal
<shallwe> sudo apt-get install skype
<jxajro> w: Falhou isto...falhou aquilo :'(
<jxajro> no finalzinho do update é que vem isso :-(
<shallwe> entao volta la na central
<shallwe> e de novo editar - canais de software
<jxajro> voltar pra central? perai
<jxajro> ok..voltei
<shallwe> la muda BAIXAR DE: servidor principal, deve estar brasil, mas muda pro principal
<jxajro> volta lá no editor?
<jxajro> ok
<shallwe> sim
<jxajro> perai...baixar de.... em qual aba eu acho isso?
<shallwe> Editar -> Canais de software
<jxajro> já vi
<jxajro> ok...agora tudo de novo..fecha.. update..etc?
<jxajro> posso perguntar uma coisa?...
<shallwe> claro pergunt
<shallwe> vc mudou o servidor?
<shallwe> do brasil pro principal?
<jxajro> aqui tem uma parte dizendo: instalaveis de um CD-ROM/DVD e um quadradinho... não mexe nisso, né?
<jxajro> sim..mudei de brasil para principal.
<shallwe> nao, deixa isso desmarcado
<jxajro> agora updato e tal..
<shallwe> deixa como está
<shallwe> antes do update tem que fazer otra coisa
<shallwe> outra coisa
<jxajro> o que?
<shallwe> no terminal
<shallwe> sudo apt-get autoclean
<shallwe> e depois o sudo apt-get update
<jxajro> sim .. sim... relaxe com a gramática... :-)
<jxajro> no terminal.. o que?
<jxajro> hmmmm
<jxajro> ok
<jxajro> 1 min
<jxajro> jxajro@jxajro-ThinkCentre-M57e:~$ sudo apt-get autoclean
<jxajro> [sudo] password for jxajro:
<jxajro> E: Não foi possível obter trava /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Recurso temporariamente indisponível)
<jxajro> E: Impossível criar trava no diretório de download
<jxajro> jxajro@jxajro-ThinkCentre-M57e:~$
<jxajro> o que quer dizer isso?
<jxajro> trava no diretório de download?
<shallwe> vc deve estar com  a central aberta
<jxajro> não! fechei agora
<jxajro> perai..vou de novo
<shallwe> sim, dá um tempo que vai, ele deve estar fazendo algo
<jxajro> mesma mensagem
<jxajro> :-(
<jxajro> que rolo
<shallwe> ele deve estar ocupado, espera mais 1 minuto
<jxajro> quer que eu dê boot?
<jxajro> ok
<shallwe> uma hora vai dar com certeza
<shallwe> se nao der ai vc pode reiniciar
<shallwe> mas tenta de novo
<jxajro> ok
<jxajro> E: Não foi possível obter trava /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Recurso temporariamente indisponível)
<jxajro> E: Impossível criar trava no diretório de download
<shallwe> entao reinicia o pc ai depois faz no terminal la
<jxajro> perai..vou reinciar
<jxajro> já volto
<shallwe> blz
<jxajro> oi Shallwe...voltei! :- )
<jxajro> funcionou :-)
<jxajro> quer ver o que saiu?
<shallwe> blz ele instalou?
<jxajro> perai..agora aplico o update?
<shallwe> sudo apt-get autoclean
<shallwe> antes
<jxajro> sim.....apliquei mas ele deu uma mensagem de erro na última linha
<jxajro> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable/main i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/dl.google.com_linux_chrome_deb_dists_stable_main_binary-i386_Packages)
<jxajro> W: Você terá que executar apt-get update para corrigir estes problemas
<shallwe> sim mas faz o autoclean antes
<jxajro> Então...isso é o que deu _depois_ de aplicar o autoclean
<shallwe> e depois faz o update e ai tenta instalar o skype
<jxajro> bom..ok
<shallwe> depois vc tira essa linha la no canais de software deve ter algo duplicado lá
<jxajro> 1 min tá terminando...
<jxajro> tirar a linha lá nos canais de software?
<jxajro> procuro _exatamente_ essa linha?
<shallwe> sim deve ter algo assim 2x
<shallwe> funcionou o skype?
<jxajro> hmmm :-/
<jxajro> perai..ainda está updatando.
<jxajro> quero saber como localizo a linha lá nos canais de software pra tirar essa duplicata
<shallwe> o update deveria arrumar, mas se não arrumou tem que tentar tirar lá nos canais de software, ai é com vcc
<shallwe> mas não tem problema ela ficar duplicada só vai ficar sempre aparecendo isso
<jxajro> Olha..vc acredita como eu detonei meu sistema? Eu tava conversando com  um pessoal aqui que me deu uma lista de comandos....
<jxajro> ....tipo um "dicionário". Aí eu vi um e escrevi...
<jxajro> ....ele perguntou..deseja atualizar o sistema? Não percebi que era pra 15.10 e disse sim
<jxajro> pronto! Floriu tudo!
<jxajro> Eu achei que tava dando o update
<jxajro> Olha..repetiu de novo aquelas linhas W: Falhou ao buscar....
<jxajro> :-(
<jxajro> vai dar problema, não?
<shallwe> pois é vc deve ter posto coisa do 15.10
<shallwe> então isso pode ser da sua internet
<shallwe> pq aqui está tudo ok
<shallwe> faz tempo que tem esse problema?
<jxajro> Não Shallwe! Não puz não. Eu coloquei o 14.04 de novo e até perdi alguns arquivos.
<shallwe> a bom
<shallwe> mas e o problema desse erro faz tempo?
<jxajro> Esse problema já estava dando antes e o pessoal aqui dizia pra eu mexer nas sources.list.
<jxajro> mas eu não sabia aonde mexer.
<shallwe> então só pode ser sua internet
<shallwe> não tem outra explicação
<jxajro> ???
<jxajro> que estranho!
<shallwe> vc pode tentar outra coisa mas
<jxajro> quer ver o que saiu? eu dei o autoclean e o update.
<jxajro> já terminou
<shallwe> vc poderia mudar proxy essas coisas
<jxajro> olha aqui...
<jxajro> http://pastebin.com/SGYxs5wZ
<jxajro> Então me falaram tudo isso antes de eu perder o Ubuntu
<jxajro> Aí um amigo meu pegou o arquivo sources.list mudou lá o que era pra mudar e salvei..aí parou
<jxajro> deixa eu tentar instalar o skype
<jxajro> 1 min
<shallwe> ok
<jxajro> opa...ok...está instalando
<jxajro> mas agora fica esse pepino que voltou do W: Falhou isto e aquilo :-(
<jxajro> ai que raiva >-(
<jxajro> e essa linha dupla...vc disse pra olhar nos canais de software
<jxajro> aah e com respeito a tua pergunta..._sim_  já faz tempo que dá esse problema de W: Falhou isto...e aquilo
<jxajro> essas linhas que vc vê no final.
<jxajro> pode ver no pastebin que mandei
<jxajro> Lendo listas de pacotes... Pronto
<jxajro> W: Falhou ao buscar http://archieve.cnanonical.com/dists/trusty/InRelease
<shallwe> pois é
<shallwe> ai eu vou passar pois deve ser além algo na sua conexão não sei
<shallwe> teria que fazer mais testes
<jxajro> posso abrir os canais de software agora pra achar as dupicatas?
<shallwe> mas se vc está conseguindo instalar é o que importa
<shallwe> sim tenta lá
<shallwe> vou ter que sair, qualquer coisa pessoal te ajdua, volto mais tarde
<jxajro> sim..o problema é que essa porcaria não deixava mais updatar o SO
<jxajro> sabe aquela janelinha que aparece solicitando atualizações?
<jxajro> Eu clicava em atualizar e ele nunca terminava.
<shallwe> sim é isso o erro, tem que ver
<jxajro> ok..vai lá...muito obrigado
<shallwe> tranquilo
<jxajro> outra hora a gente conversa.
<Geese_Howard> jxajro: já pensou em usar outra distro? uma que não dê tanto erro?
<jxajro> ok...skype instalado e funcionando 80% obrigado!
<jxajro> OOOOi Geese!
<jxajro> aliás...foi vc o "culpado" de eu ter detonado estas distro
<jxajro> kkkk
<jxajro> lembra do papo que tivemos faz uns dias?
<jxajro> Pois é...eu vi um comando lá instalei pronto..acabou com tudo
<jxajro> mas deixa..já arrumei
<jxajro> agora usar outra distro..acho que vou usar o Xubuntu se não trocar o PC
<jxajro> me recomendaram o linux mint
<jxajro> acho que mint
<jxajro> dizem que é bom
<fran_> galera, como faço para desbloquer um site bloqueado no ubuntu 12.4
<rogerbip> fran_,  iptables -F
<Geese_Howard> fran_: depende de como foi bloqueado
<fran_> O que é isso? um programa?  como desbloqueio pelo terminal, porque não estou conseguindo em instalar programa
<fran_> está complicado, não consigo ter acesso ao youtube por conta do bloqueio
<Geese_Howard> fran_: você consegue acessar alguma coisa?
<fran_> sites básicos
<fran_> google etc..
<fran_> facebook, youtube não
<rogerbip> fran_, este computador é o servidor ?
<fran_> sim
<rogerbip> fran_, sudo iptables -F
<fran_> mais preciso fazer acesso as redes sociais para divulgar a empresa e o pc foi para TI e voltou bloqueado
<fran_> fico de cara, não quero formatalo
<fran_> e não sei mecher em ubuntu
<rogerbip> fran_, o comando acima limpa todas a regras do iptables.
<fran_> não quero usar de sites
<fran_> quero desbloquear se não eu mesmo vou formatalo
<fran_> sudo iptables -F [sudo] password for usuario:  WARNING: Deprecated config file /etc/modprobe.conf, all config files belong into /etc/modprobe.d/.
<fran_> iai?
<rogerbip> tens senha do root ?
<fran_> digitei usuário
<fran_> mais não tenho senha de root
<rogerbip> fran_, esquece então, chame quem tem a senha ;)
<fran_> Vou ligar lá e pedir esta senha
<rogerbip> fran_, okay
<fran_> é só fazer este procedimento e boa?
<fran_> sudo iptables -F
<fran_> e senha de root
<fran_> e desbloqueia?
<rogerbip> fran_, vai limpar as regras e ao reiniciar o computadores voltaram
<fran_> massa, nem os flash player atualiaza aqui
<Geese_Howard> rogerbip: bão se tiver regras de INPUT / OUTPUT / FORWARD
<Geese_Howard> rogerbip: vai ficar lindo se ele fizer um flush
<Geese_Howard> rogerbip: parabéns
<rogerbip> Geese_Howard, reinicia e voltará como era antes.
<Geese_Howard> rogerbip: para a sua sorte
<Geese_Howard> ou dele
<rogerbip> Geese_Howard, minha sorte ?
<Geese_Howard> entretanto, ao fazer o flush, ele acessar os sites e ter que reiniciar
<Geese_Howard> qual a vantagem?
<Geese_Howard> rogerbip: sorte dele
<rogerbip> Geese_Howard, na  próxima ajude e não critique ;)
<Geese_Howard> rogerbip: eu estava tentando
<Geese_Howard> rogerbip: perguntando do que se tratava o problema
<rogerbip> Geese_Howard, esse não teve sorte http://www.angelfire.com/clone/setup/rm.txt
<rogerbip> Geese_Howard, long time ago. :)
<Geese_Howard> que maldade
<adrianobs> boa tarde
<adrianobs> alguem sabe me dizer se e' seguro usar o Netflix via Wine?
<Geese_Howard> adrianobs: não há necessidade de usar wine para acessar netflix
<adrianobs> como eu faco?
<adrianobs> tentei abrir no firefox, mas nao abre
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<adrianobs> Alguém sabe me dizer uma forma de usar o Netflix no Ubuntu?
<adrianobs> ou indicar um tutorial...
<Dead_Thinker> adrianobs: usa Google CHrome que funfa
<adrianobs> dead_thinker: vou tentar, valeu!
<MerliM> popcorn rlz lol
<Scarpellini> boa noite, gostaria de uma ajuda dos amigos.......passei o dia todo tentando instalar o ubutu no meu note e nao consegui....alguem pode me indicar
<Scarpellini> uma versao ok para ser copiada para meu pendrive???
<Scarpellini> acho que minha resposta esta na abertura do chat....vou deixar a versao 15.04, que tentei instalar hj e vou tentar a 14.04....
<Scarpellini> apesar que uma questao ainda fica pendente pra mim.... tem alguma barbeiragem de minha parte pelo fato de conseguir dar o boot pelo pendrive mas aparecer totalmente desconfigurado a imagem no note?
<igor123br> Boa noiteç
<astroo-> ola
<igor123br> iae astroo
<astroo-> Scarpellini ola
<Scarpellini> ola
<igor123br> Pessoal, nao sei se vcs ja passaram por isso...
<igor123br> mas tomei antipatia do bixo aqui do meu trabalho
<igor123br> o cara e muito sem noçao
<astroo-> Scarpellini  ve o privado
<igor123br> faz tudo conforme for facil e nao melhor para o cliente
<igor123br> o que vcs fariam na minha situacao?
<igor123br> ;
<Samx> boa noite povão
<astroo-> ola
<allanyzumi> Não estou conseguindo instalar app
<shallwe> hoho boa noite pra quem ficou em casa no feriadão :)
<astroo-> ola
<Celso> boa noite
#ubuntu-br 2015-10-10
<Geese_Howard> noite
<astroo-> ola
<alvarosmo> buenas, alguém aqui usa GNS3 ?
<alvarosmo> estou tentando executar como root, mas ta dando bug
<astroo-> ola
<alvarosmo> opa
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<alvarosmo> tranquilo astroo- estou a 6 horas mexendo nisso rsrsrrs
<shallwe> bns3 que isso?
<shallwe> ja descobri é coisa de rede kkk, nossa to super fora, se tem algo que eu tenho trauma é rede
<alvarosmo> gns3 shallwe, é um app que você conecta routers cisco com mikrotiks, linux, e até a própria rede da maquina, mas nao esta rodando como root kkk
<alvarosmo> http://pastebin.com/mMSqkVt5
<shallwe> a bom
<shallwe> essa eu passo :)
<shallwe> estou tentando fazer minha placa ati rodar o drive pra ajudar no decoder dos videos
<alvarosmo> shallwe, apt-get install radeon*
<alvarosmo> kk
<shallwe> alvarosmo: xiii se vc soubesse oq ja fiz kkkk, mas não tem jeito não roda, deve ser algum bug na ati nessa minha placa onboard
<shallwe> vaapi, vdpau nada roda
<shallwe> ele acaba rodando por default via software mesmo
<Geese_Howard> alvarosmo: já tentou usar sem root?
<alvarosmo> Geese_Howard, sim, roda sem problemas, porém eu queria ligar o roteador do gns3 na minha rede física, ai precisa de root para adicionar a placa, andei pesquisando mais um pouco e é a falta do SIP, mas uso o comando pip install SIP e ele nao aca candidato, estou tentando instalar ele no braço agora
<Geese_Howard> alvarosmo: cuidado
<alvarosmo> ;)
<shallwe> ufa rodou drive ati com acelerador nos videos
<shallwe> usei o mpv assim:
<Geese_Howard> -vo vaapi?
<shallwe> mpv --vo=opengl video.avi
<shallwe> não, ele agora usa opengl
<shallwe> mudaram isso, vappi parece que é pra intel
<shallwe> mas agora ta filé :)
<Geese_Howard> shallwe: tenta opengl-hq
<Geese_Howard> kkkk
<shallwe> vamos ver
<Geese_Howard> shallwe: alias, verifica antes o que vc tem de suporte
<Geese_Howard> shallwe: mpv -vo help
<shallwe> acho que rodou na mesma a principio testei youtube, agora vou testar um video full hd
<shallwe> sim rodou o opengl-hq
<shallwe> os outros comandos de vaapi vpau e outros da erro, mas é opengl, e vi que o opengl é melhor que esses outros
<shallwe> outra coisa que fiz foi mudar a rendereização dos efeitos do KDE 5, mudei de opengl pra Xrender, ficou bem melhor, saiu um pouco dos efeitos, mas as coisas rodam melhor ainda mais pra quem tem uma placa onboard :)
<shallwe> é mas não rolou kkk acho que rolou meio fake pq o slow continua
<shallwe> mas ainda não desisti, ainda vou conseguir kkk
<shallwe> mas antes mais um copo de energético com café
<Luan> Olá
<astroo-> ola
<Luan> Alguém poderia me dizer como faço para instalar o Ubuntu em um notebook a partir de um pen drive?
<astroo-> esta no site oficial do ubuntu como se faz
<Luan> Obrigado... pensei que essa informação não estivesse lá. Irei procurar melhor!
<astroo-> em download em principio
<astroo-> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<Luan> É possível instalar o Ubuntu em um computador que já tem o windows instalado de fábrica sem perder esse windows e ter a opção de utilizar um ou outro SO?
<Geese_Howard> Luan: provavelmente não
<Luan> Ok
<Geese_Howard> Luan: pois quem vende windows não deixa espaço para no hd para o linux
<KurtKraut> Luan, é plenamente possível e isso se chama Dual Boot. É feito pela maioria das pessoas.
<Geese_Howard> Luan: mas é possível vocẽ fazer backup dos seus dados, reinstalar o windows particionando o hd de uma forma mais inteligente e instalar o linux na outra parte do hd
<Luan> Qual seria a forma mais inteligente de particioná-lo?
<Geese_Howard> Luan: a forma mais inteligente depende do seu uso de cada sistema
<Geese_Howard> Luan: por exemplo, quando usava pouco windows, deixei 60G para windows, e o resto de 500G para linux
<Geese_Howard> Luan: com o passar do tempo precisei de mais espaço no windows
<Geese_Howard> Luan: reinstalei com 100G para windows e o resto para linux
<Geese_Howard> Luan: então, o mais inteligente vai depender do seu uso
<Geese_Howard> Luan: tem um programa que passei a usar que ocupa sozinho 20G
<Geese_Howard> Luan: só a instalação
<Geese_Howard> Luan: dae é contigo pensar: "quanto usarei de cada sistema?"
<Geese_Howard> Luan: entendeu?
<Luan> Meu pc tem um HD de 1T, não utilizei nem 100 gigas desse HD. Mesmo sendo um computador que já veio com windows instalado, será que não tem mesmo espaço para instalar o ubuntu sem mexer no windows? Pois é um computador partilhado e eu não tenho acesso ao usuário do windows para efetuar backup
<Luan> Sim, entendi! Muito obrigado
<Geese_Howard> Luan: cara, espaço tem, claro
<Geese_Howard> Luan: mas o problema é o particionamento
<Geese_Howard> Luan: que já está feito na instalação do windows
<Luan> mas a forma que o windows está instalado quer dizer que todo o espaço do HD é apenas pro windows certo?
<Geese_Howard> Luan: isso
<Geese_Howard> Luan: o que pode ser feito
<Geese_Howard> Luan: é você redimensionar
<Geese_Howard> Luan: mas não é 100% seguro para o sistema existente
<Geese_Howard> Luan: vamos supor, tem 1T, 100G de windows
<Geese_Howard> Luan: você deixa essa partição do windows com 150G e utiliza o resto
<Geese_Howard> Luan: quando você constroi a MBR, você não está propriamente mexendo na área de dados do disco
<Geese_Howard> Luan: então, TEORICAMENTE é seguro fazer isso
<Geese_Howard> Luan: por que teoricamente?
<Geese_Howard> Luan: como é bem sabido, os sistemas operacionais, conforme os usamos, fragmentam os dados pelo hd
<Geese_Howard> Luan: poooooooooooode ser que algum dado fique na área que você formatou com a nova partição
<Luan> portanto esses dados podem se perder nesse processo..
<Geese_Howard> Luan: se isso ocorrer, TCHAU windows
<Geese_Howard> Luan: lógico que depende da quantidade de dados perdidos e da relevância
<Luan> entendi... depois que você explicou isso se tornou totalmente óbvio
<Geese_Howard> Luan: mas, como é aleatório
<Geese_Howard> Luan: o pessoal desfragmenta, e faz a partição de acordo com o resultado da desfragmentação
<Geese_Howard> Luan: é bem possível que não dê nenhum problema
<Geese_Howard> Luan: alias, eu diria no seu caso, de 100G para 1T
<Geese_Howard> Luan: 90% de chance que não dê problema
<Geese_Howard> Luan: mas eu não colocaria minha mão no fogo
<Geese_Howard> Luan: por isso deixo o aviso, é possível
<Geese_Howard> Luan: mas um backup, mesmo neste caso é altamente recomendável
<Geese_Howard> Luan: eu só fiz este tipo de ação em sistemas onde perder dados era irrelevante
<Geese_Howard> Luan: não confio...
<Luan> Acredito então que o melhor jeito é formatar, particionar, instalar o ubuntu e depois o windows novamente, certo?
<Geese_Howard> Luan: inverso
<Geese_Howard> Luan: primeiro o windows, depois ubuntu
<Geese_Howard> Luan: windows é burro, ignora o sistema existente e lhe dá poucas opções para o convívio
<Geese_Howard> Luan: por exemplo bootloader
<Geese_Howard> Luan: já o linux/ubuntu, reconhece o windows e lhe dá a opção de adicionar no bootloader as opções linux e windows
<Luan> Ahhhh
<Luan> Ok
<Luan> Muito obrigado por todas as informações
<Luan> Irei seguir as suas dicas!
<Luan> Grato!
<Geese_Howard> Luan: ultima dica: www.guiafoca.org
<Geese_Howard> Luan: é um local de estudo
<Luan> Parece ser muito bacana!
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Geese_Howard> dormir
<Geese_Howard> hasta
<leopardo69> Ola
<MerliM> Bom dia!
<MerliM> Amo as ubuntinnnnn fonts :D
<jxajro> Alô amigos, bom dia!
<jxajro> Após reinstalar o ubuntu 14.04 estou reinstalando tudo de volta mas na hora de deletar não vai mais pra lixeira..deleta direto.
<jxajro>  alguém sabe como corrige isso?
<ubuntero> jxajro, bom dia, abre o nautilus(gerenciador de arquivos)
<ubuntero> jxajro, vai no menu editar preferencias
<ubuntero> jxajro, aba comportamento
<ubuntero> jxajro, veja se está marcada a última opção na lixeira
<jxajro> Oi ubuntero! Estou vendo...
<jxajro> tem que ser via sudo??
<ubuntero> não
<jxajro> não tem nada marcado com lixeira :-(
<jxajro> tem perguntar antes de esvaziar a lixeira ou excluir arquivos.
<ubuntero> a opção que tem que estar desmarcada é a "Incluir um comando excluir que não usa a lixeira"
<jxajro> Hmmm
<jxajro> então...está desmarcada.
<jxajro> acho estranho ele não dar opção de enviar pra lixeira.
<jxajro> :-(
<jxajro> alias na hora de excluir
<ubuntero> deixa eu dar mais uma pesquisada, deveria ser só isso
<jxajro> Não é possível mover o arquivo "para linkedin" para a lixeira. Você deseja excluí-lo imediatamente?
<jxajro> cancelar - ignorar excluir.
<ubuntero> pera, deve ter algum outro problema então
<jxajro>  ok...
<ubuntero> digita este comando na linha de comando
<ubuntero> ls ~/.local/share/Trash/
<ubuntero> e me diz o que aparece
<jxajro> ok
<jxajro> Não é possível mover o arquivo "para linkedin" para a lixeira. Você deseja excluí-lo imediatamente?
<jxajro> opa....perai..
<jxajro> ls: não foi possível abrir o diretório /home/jxajro/.local/share/Trash: Permissão negada
<ubuntero> problema de permissão
<ubuntero> agora digita
<jxajro> ..
<ubuntero> sudo ls -lha ~/.local/share/Trash
<jxajro> apareceu 4 linhas
<jxajro> 5 linhas
<jxajro> vou por no pastebin....
<jxajro> http://pastebin.com/rfT1ZCzd
<jxajro> ops...acho que esqueci alguma coisa..perai...
<jxajro> Ah...agora sim...perai
<jxajro> http://pastebin.com/FmJqtivW
<jxajro> agora sim... :-)
<jxajro> o que quer dizer esse drwx?
<ubuntero> d=diretorio,r=leitura,w=escrita,x=execução
<ubuntero> mas o teu problema é permissão mesmo
<ubuntero> as pastas estão par ao usuário root
<ubuntero> altera com o comando
<ubuntero> sudo chown jxajro.jxajro ~/.local/share/Trash/ -R
<jxajro> hmmm
<jxajro> 1 min
<jxajro> ok...feito mas...não deu nenhuma resposta... :-/
<ubuntero> tenta apagar algum arquivo agora
<jxajro> ok
<jxajro> apagou! :-)
<jxajro> _sem_mandar_pra_lixeira_ :-(
<jxajro> agora nem o aviso deu!!!! :-(
<jxajro> vai direto!
<jxajro> Tava pensando em criar uma pasta e mandar pra lá os arquivos que quero apagar...tipo uma lixeira postiça
<jxajro> já que o SO não me dá a opção de enviar pra lixeira.
<ubuntero> pera que estou vendo outras opções, algo aconteceu na tua instalação e alterou configurações
<jxajro> E engraçado que na aba comportamento tem a frase... Perguntar....
<jxajro> :-) kkkkk esse linux é um exoterismo completo.. kkkkk
<jxajro> Linuxoterismo
<jxajro> Isso mesmo..confirmado...agora apaga sem aviso.
<ubuntero> achei um bug relacionado a isso
<ubuntero> e uma entrada no askubuntu http://askubuntu.com/questions/288513/cant-move-files-to-the-trash
<ubuntero> tem uma resposta que diz para apagar a pasta da lixeira e recriar ela
<jxajro> ah é? vou ler....deixa eu ver...
<jxajro> Então cara...eu fiquei tão confuso que não sabia nem como procurar o assunto...além do que meu inglês é um lixo :-(
<jxajro> então...essa quadro que aparece aí no site que vc me mandou é _exatamente_ o que aparece aqui mas em português.
<jxajro> aqui dá uns steps... (passos?) pra resolver..será que posso digitar isto no terminal?
<jxajro> ele disse que deletou a pasta trash e fez outra...
<ubuntero> isso
<ubuntero> era mais ou menos na linha que eu estava indo antes de ler
<ubuntero> eu só tentei arrumar antes de apagar a pasta trash
<jxajro> entao....ele diz... agora vc tem que ver se ela tem o dono certo....
<jxajro> se o dono é root - delete a pasta com: ....
<ubuntero> o comando chown que te mandei era para arrumar o dono da pasta
<jxajro> como vou saber se o dono é root?
<jxajro> Ah é!? Eu pensei que vc tinha errado a grafia de chown...era pra ser show...mas deixa pra la.
<jxajro> como eu sei se o dono da pasta é root?
<ubuntero> usando o pastebin que você mandou antes http://pastebin.com/FmJqtivW
<ubuntero> depois dos drwx tem um número e depois este número está o usuário dono e o o grupo
<jxajro> hmmm
<jxajro> eu to vendo aqui na segunda linha de cima pra baixo...drwx ----- 17 jxajro jxajro 4,0K"
<ubuntero> este é o seu usuário, mas tem outras pastas com root
<jxajro> onde diz se a pasta Trash é root?
<ubuntero> no ..
<ubuntero> se mudar o comando um pouco vai ver a pasta trash
<ubuntero> sudo ls -lha ~/.local/share
<jxajro> Sim estou vendo mas e aí? Pra saber se o dono da pasta Trash é root... como faz?
<ubuntero> aí procura a pasta trash na lista
<jxajro> ok..deixa eu ver...
<jxajro> hmmm olha uma das linhas que deu....
<jxajro> drwx------  4 jxajro jxajro 4,0K Out  8 19:35 Trash
<ubuntero> nós trocamos antes com o comando chown
<jxajro> Daí eu vejo que não é root, certo?
<jxajro> Nós trocamos?
<jxajro> ok...mas tem que apagar primeiro, é?
<jxajro> posso seguir os passos que dá o site que vc mandou...aqui dá 5 passos.. o 5º é
<jxajro> mkdir Trash && chmod 700 Trash
<ubuntero> pode
<jxajro> deixa eu tentar..só 1 min já te digo se funcionou
<jxajro> Viu?
<jxajro> Dá uma olhadinha no que eu fiz....
<jxajro> http://pastebin.com/RpxNtBXK
<ubuntero> resolveu como os caras disseram no ask?
<jxajro> puuuts! :-D não é que funcionou?!
<ubuntero> show(agora não é chown)
<jxajro> Só que ele não dá aviso...ele manda pra lixeira sem perguntar se quer mas pelo menos _manda_ pra lixeira.
<jxajro> De lá eu ainda posso recuperar :-)
<ubuntero> agora é o esperado
<jxajro> mas tem como fazer a pergunta..deseja mandar... xyz pra lixeira?
<ubuntero> aí tenho que pesquisar de novo,nunca tive esta curiosidade
<jxajro> Jesus do céu mas que reboliço!!!!!
<jxajro> não deixa...vc já pesquisou demais.....eu vos devo mais essa.
<jxajro> só deixa eu dizer uma coisa....pra tentar ajudar outras vítimas...
<jxajro> Viu, ubuntero?.....
<jxajro> ... depois de enfrentar essa barra eu fico tentando registrar o que fiz pra poder relatar ou se tiver o mesmo problema depois...
<jxajro> ..tentar achar a solução sem precisar ficar incomodando o povo...
<ubuntero> manda artigo para o site ubuntero
<jxajro> vc tem alguma sugestão de como posso registrar as soluções desses problemas para futura consulta?
<jxajro> sim...sim.. .meu amigo até mando..
<ubuntero> eu criei o site ubuntero.com.br exatamente para documentar esse tipo de coisa
<jxajro> mas queria saber como fosso fazer um descritivo do problema e da solução dele.
<jxajro> ah é??? ora mas que ótimo! :-)
<ubuntero> posso escrever o que passou e deixar registrado lá
<ubuntero> só me passa o teu nome para eu dar os créditos
<jxajro> Esse, aliás, parece ser até um tipo de problema comum...de ficar sumindo coisas do jeito que somem mas...tem outros que parecem 1 em um bilhão
<jxajro> Créditos...nem precisa mas se quiser anotar...fique a vontade...
<jxajro> jairo augusto dos santos - jairoad@ig.com.br
<ubuntero> a solução achamos juntos, mas o problema foi encontrado por você, merece os créditos
<ubuntero> já vou escrever o post
<jxajro> vou colocar teu site nos meus favoritos.
<jxajro> Ah sim! Eu tenho certos problemas que só os caboclos de tendas de umbanda resolvem.
<jxajro> :-D kkkkkk
<jxajro> o caboclo 3 tetas
<jxajro> não mas espera ai!....
<ubuntero> eu tinha estes problemas antigamente também, hoje tenho muita sorte, não consigo encontrar problemas mais
<jxajro> ainda está marcado: perguntar antes de esvaziar lixeira ou excluir arquivos!!!!
<jxajro> na aba comportamento.
<jxajro> mas ele não pergunta nada..exclue e pronto!
<jxajro> mas aí tem que ser outra pesquisa..vou tentar resolver isso sozinho..se não der volto aqui! :-(
<ubuntero> aqui também está marcado e o comportamento é o mesmo que com você
<jxajro> vc não tem problemas?! Então vc deve ser uma mosca azul....eu ainda tenho muitos
<ubuntero> e se solucionar, me manda um email(ubuntero@ubuntero.com.br) ou sinal de fumaça
<jxajro> o skype por exemplo...não consigo usar cam..nem nele nem no face mas deixa pra lá
<jxajro> :-) sinais de fumaça.. :-D kkkkkkk bom....eu moro numa rua chamada estrada dos índios
<jxajro> nada mais apropriado
<ubuntero> o skype tá tranquilo aqui, até gravo podcast por ele
<jxajro> caramba, cara..vc deve ser algum gênio da informática
<ubuntero> vixi, só falta ter um cemitério no final da rua
<jxajro> aqui nesta porcaria nada funciona 100% mas o que tem funciona bem.
<jxajro> cemitério? Não vai faltar mais...estão fazendo um... não no final da rua mas..perto...o cemitério do corinthians.
<jxajro> (não é piada! isso é fato)
<ubuntero> hehehehhehe
<jxajro> :-D bom....uma parte resolvida...agora não perco mais os arquivos...depois vou tentar resolver agora o aviso que _mereço_ ter quando digito a tecla del por engano!
<jxajro> Aliás..._nunca_ o linux me avisou quando deleto algo...aliás..... o ubuntu não me avisa de nada.
<ubuntero> é que ele confia que você sabe o que está fazendo :P
<jxajro> Eu que me funfe..mas..bem....deixa pra lá.
<jxajro> Ah sim...confia...sei.
<jxajro> Engraçado que o ruindows é ruindows mas avisa até a pessoa quando o capslock tá ligado.
<jxajro> corrige erros até de sintaxe
<jxajro> Já o Linux não tá nem aí com nada.
<Guest52764> qual o login e senha ?
<jxajro> Usa o Esperanto e já acha que está fazendo muito.. :-D kkkkkk
<Guest52764> qual login e senha
<jxajro> bom..anotei tudo aqui..vou agora deixar esse problema pra outra pesquisa....obrigado ubuntero! :-) vou fazer propaganda do teu site no meu face.
<Guest52764> estou baixando ubuntu preciso login e senha ???
<ubuntero> opa, muito obrigado e precisando é só chamar
<MerliM> Guest52764, NAO
<MerliM> kkkk
<MerliM> bom dia !
<Guest52764> bom dia obrigado
<MerliM> pena ele ter saido IA dizer a ele que o GNU/Linux trata a pessoa partindo do pre-suposto que ela tenha o minino de raciocinio, ja o Windows bem ai eh outra hist[oria
<Guest52764> fiz a pergunta pois baixei ontem um que pedia login e senha e nao consegui passar dessa tela kkkk
<ubuntero> Guest52764, isso na instalação?
<Guest52764> na instalaçao nao pediu nada
<ubuntero> durante a instalação ele te pede para registrar um usuário e senha, depois de instalado é este usuário e senha que você deve informar
<Guest52764> peguei do site dicas do fabio a dica de colocar no pendrive e os links ai baixei fiz como ele ensinava e nada kkkk
<Guest52764> nao pediu nada acho que ja era uma imagem pronta
<Guest52764> ele so nao postou login e senha
<Guest52764> posso colocar no pen e dar boot ?
<Guest52764> nao vou perder as coisa do windows que tenho no not ??
<Guest52764> ????
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<moni> bom dia :)
<moni> sou nova na plataforma e nao sei como faer as coisas...
<moni> como facao para ser o root e instalar o java?
<mirqui> sudo apt-get
<mirqui> e java no caso
<mirqui> e vc digita sua senha de root
<moni> ok vou tentar obrigada
<mirqui> mas tem uma versão java no ubuntu , pela central de programas , não te serve?
<moni> vou ver boa ideia
<mirqui> então boa sorte :)
<moni> qual deles tem tantos?
<rogerbip> moni, sudo apt-get search java
<rogerbip> moni, sudo apt-get install default-jre
<mirqui> runtime icetea
<mirqui> e todos os do bonequinho de nariz vermelho , sempre funciona
<mirqui> bom almoço , fui :)
<sergio_> heu
<sergio_> hey
<Guest98707> oi
<Guest98707> alguém sabe instalar o postgresql no ubuntu?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Guest98707> oi
<astroo-> ola
<alexkidflash> Estou com problemas para detectar meu adaptador usb wireless
<alexkidflash> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 058f:6362 Alcor Micro Corp. Flash Card Reader/Writer Bus 001 Device 005: ID 148f:7601 Ralink Technology, Corp.
<alexkidflash> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 058f:6362 Alcor Micro Corp. Flash Card Reader/Writer Bus 001 Device 005: ID 148f:7601 Ralink Technology, Corp.
<alexkidflash> Modelo Ralink USB 2.0 Wireless 802.IIN
<shallwe> boa tarde
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2015-10-11
<leopoldo> Amigos pode me ajudar?
<leopoldo> fsdsk -l vejo quais meus discos e partições
<leopoldo> correto
<leopoldo> e qual o comando que vejo os badblocks e qual o comando que corrijo
<leopoldo> ?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<lemon> boa noite pessoal baixei o linux e estou meio perdido em  relaçao aos comandos , existe algum "dicionario" de comandos
<lemon> ?
<lemon> tipo fa
<lemon> falando
<lemon> o nome deles ex     mk= make
<lemon> entende
<lemon> assim acho que fica melhor de aprender
 * lemon slaps _salem around a bit with a large fishbot
<lemon> obrigado
<lemon> ;D
<astroo-> ola
<lemon> ola
<Kic0L0ss0> Boa noite, geral!
<astroo-> ola
<Kic0L0ss0> De boa portuga?
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<Kic0L0ss0> Tranquilo parceiro, to procurando algumas coisas aqui. E aí??
<astroo-> sempre o meu projeto
<astroo-> e dar noticias novas em alguns canais
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<amarelin_>  /nick amarelinho_EMO
<Ernandes> aee
<Ernandes> rs
<mero2525> olá?
<mero2525> tenho o windows 7, baixei o ubuntu agora, como eu faço para passar ele para o dvd?
<mero2525> eu copio e dar erro
<MerliM> no windows 7 clica com o botão direito do mouse em cima do arquivo .iso que baixou a imagem do ubuntu vai aparecer um menu suspenso, procura algo como gravar IMAGEM em CD ou DVD
<MerliM> pronto aguardar e reiniciar e efeutar o boot no sistema
<MerliM> atençao você estará instalando o novo sistema operacional o seu windows 7 pode ser apagado com todos os seus dados cuidado e procure por como instalar o ubuntu que vai ter as opções variadas para o mesmo
<MerliM> boa sorte e que o OpenSource esteja com vc
<MerliM> Bom dia! pessoas lol
<SkNix> bom dia galera
<FelipeMartins> ola
<FelipeMartins> alguem ai
<FelipeMartins> ?
<SkNix> opa, blz, FelipeMartins
<FelipeMartins> cara estou com a vers'ao 14.10 e nao consigo atualizar nada, navego direitinho, mas nao consigo baixar nada e nenhuma atualiza;'ao
<SkNix> por linha de comando, com 'apt-get update'.. da qual erro?
<FelipeMartins> not found
<FelipeMartins> vou executar e copiar o erro para vc ver
<SkNix> ta
<FelipeMartins> aff
<FelipeMartins> agora ta dando operacao invalida
<FelipeMartins> kkk
<FelipeMartins> pronto
<FelipeMartins> consegui
<SkNix> vc ta nele? acessando net através dele?
<FelipeMartins> vou copiar o erro
<FelipeMartins> ic-security/multiverse Sources   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.13 80] Err http://security.ubuntu.com utopic-security/main amd64 Packages   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.13 80] Err http://security.ubuntu.com utopic-security/restricted amd64 Packages   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.13 80] Err http://security.ubuntu.com utopic-security/universe amd64 Packages   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.13 80] Err http://security.ubuntu.c
<FelipeMartins> esse erro ai
<FelipeMartins> ic-security/multiverse Sources   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.13 80] Err http://security.ubuntu.com utopic-security/main amd64 Packages   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.13 80] Err http://security.ubuntu.com utopic-security/restricted amd64 Packages   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.13 80] Err http://security.ubuntu.com utopic-security/universe amd64 Packages   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.13 80] Err http://security.ubuntu.c
<FelipeMartins> W: Falhou ao buscar http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/utopic-security/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.13 80]  E: Falhou o download de alguns ficheiros de índice. Foram ignorados ou os antigos foram usados em seu lugar.
<SkNix> vc atualizou a sourcelist dele/
<SkNix> ?
<FelipeMartins> e quando tento no aplicativo de downloads do ubuntu da W:Failed to fetch http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/utopic/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found [IP: 200.236.31.4 80]
<FelipeMartins> nao
<FelipeMartins> nao tenho ideia de como fazer
<FelipeMartins> venho de windows e quero usar ubuntu
<SkNix> acesssa no navegador
<SkNix> 91.189.91.13
<FelipeMartins> ok
<FelipeMartins> index of
<SkNix> é tua internet
<FelipeMartins> pq
<FelipeMartins> ?
<FelipeMartins> me ajude a entender
<SkNix> ele ta acessando as paginas? ta com internet o ubuntu?
<FelipeMartins> sim
<FelipeMartins> to escutando musica no youtube
<FelipeMartins> de boooa
<SkNix> espera.. apareceu 'ubuntu'?? a pasta?
<FelipeMartins> sim
<FelipeMartins> exato
<FelipeMartins> chamada como index of
<SkNix> acho que vc vai ter que gerar uma nova source-list
<SkNix> espera.
<SkNix> e aparece uma pastinha, mais embaixo do index-of?
<FelipeMartins> exato
<FelipeMartins> tem uma pastinha
<SkNix> o problema é só no teu apt..
<SkNix> espera.
<FelipeMartins> hum
<FelipeMartins> o que faremos amigo
<FelipeMartins> >
<FelipeMartins> ?
<SkNix> digita aih e ve uq tem
<SkNix> iptables -L
<FelipeMartins> felipe@felipe-Inspiron-3442:~$ sudo iptables -L Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT) target     prot opt source               destination           Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT) target     prot opt source               destination           Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT) target     prot opt source               destination
<FelipeMartins> Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<FelipeMartins> target     prot opt source               destination
<FelipeMartins> Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT)
<FelipeMartins> target     prot opt source               destination
<FelipeMartins> Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<FelipeMartins> target     prot opt source               destination
<FelipeMartins> pronto organizei direitinho
<Ernandes> rs
<FelipeMartins> que triste
<FelipeMartins> ele saiu
<FelipeMartins> kkkk
<wilson> bom dia
<Guest69960> estou tentando colocar ubuntu em um pendrive e nao instalar no notbook. Funciona ???
<FelipeMartins> funciona pow
<FelipeMartins> tem que arrumar as configuracoes do bot
<FelipeMartins> na hora de ligar o pc
<Guest69960> estou instalando atraves do universal usb installer
<Guest69960> ja fiz 100 vezes
<Guest69960> da boot pede login e senha e nao inicia
<Guest69960> nao entra como convidado
<Guest69960> instalei junto com windows e nao funciona ???
<Guest69960> algue pode dar uma dica
<Guest69960> como fazer ???
<Guest69960> alguem pode me ajudar ??
<FelipeMartins> como assim
<FelipeMartins> nao entendi
<Guest69960> Bom dia felipe martins pode ajudar ?
<Guest69960> bora
<FelipeMartins> sim
<FelipeMartins> vou tentar ok?
<Guest69960> entrei em um site onde tinha um link para ubuntu 14.04 e um link para universal usb instaler
<FelipeMartins> primeiro
<FelipeMartins> vamos refazer o processor
<FelipeMartins> processo
<FelipeMartins> foda-se o que vc fez
<FelipeMartins> nao deu certo mesmo
<FelipeMartins> kkkk
<Guest69960> ok
<FelipeMartins> faz o seguinte
<FelipeMartins> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<FelipeMartins> baixa a ultima versao mais embaixo
<FelipeMartins> a versao 15
<Guest69960> ok
<FelipeMartins> vc ta usando qual sistema operacional agora
<FelipeMartins> ?
<Guest69960> win 7
<FelipeMartins> ok
<FelipeMartins> baixa esse programa aqui para fazer o pendriver bootavel http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<Guest69960> blz e o que ja tenho baixado universal instaler
<FelipeMartins> ok
<FelipeMartins> vc sabe mudar a ordem de boot na bios do seu pc
<FelipeMartins> ?
<FelipeMartins> para dar boot no pendrive
<Guest69960> sim
<FelipeMartins> ok
<FelipeMartins> vc vai no seu pc agora
<Guest69960> o ubuntu e o mesmo que ja baixei
<FelipeMartins> e particiona ele
<FelipeMartins> mas faz o seguinte
<FelipeMartins> nao cria uma unidade
<FelipeMartins> vc deixa ele preto
<FelipeMartins> sabe o que to falando
<Guest69960> mais ou menos kkk
<FelipeMartins> http://www.baboo.com.br/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/Windows_7_Gerenciamento_de_Disco_4.jpg
<FelipeMartins> olha essa imagem
<Guest69960> tenho 470 mb no win e 60 em verde
<FelipeMartins> vc sabe chegar a esse ponto da imagem
<FelipeMartins> ?
<Guest69960> sim
<FelipeMartins> vc tem que deixar um espaco assim
<FelipeMartins> preto
<FelipeMartins> como ta la nao alocado
<FelipeMartins> quando for intalar o ubuntu vai aparecer la como  espaco livre
<FelipeMartins> ai vc cria uma la de swap e outra para instalar o sistema
<FelipeMartins> sabe fazer isso?
<Guest69960> pera
<FelipeMartins> ok
<Guest69960> ta 101 nao alocado 470 integro e 55 livre
<FelipeMartins> de boa
<FelipeMartins> essa nao alocada vai aparecer para vc como livre ta de boa
<Guest69960> ta vou colocar no pen
<FelipeMartins> ok
<Guest69960> 3 minutos para passar para o pen
<Guest69960> vc tem whatsapp
<Guest69960> ai posso mostrar fotos do processo
<Ernandes> vixx
<Guest69960> blz ta no pen. agora vou aplicar o usb installer certo
<Guest69960> ok Felipe
<Guest69960> ta por ai ainda ??
<Guest69960> opa
<Guest69960> tem a primeira opçao try a segunda install.....
<Guest69960> desculpe amigo a encheçao de saco
<Guest69960> valew
<Guest69960> se alguem quiser dar uma força agradeço whatss 11948488890
<wilson> opa
<Guest79460> alguem pode ajudar com ubuntu
 * Guest79460 slaps ubuntulog around a bit with a large fishbot
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Hudsonkem> tarde
<dmajela> galera....boa tarde
<dmajela> estou pensando em instalar ubuntu em um acer one netbook.
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :)?
<Hudsonkem> yep.
<dmajela> o melhor seria o ubuntu...ou outra distribuição
<Hudsonkem> depende dmajela
<mirqui> quanto de memória ram vc tem?
<dmajela> ele tem um cartão SD de 16G e mem de 1G
<mirqui> tenta o lubuntu
<dmajela> pensei ter lido que ele faz uso para o sistema desse 16g e fica super rapido
<mirqui> bem leve
<mirqui> ssd ?
<Hudsonkem> ssd? vc pretende instalar em um ssd?
<mirqui> se vc tem um ssd , da tranquilo
<mirqui> mas pega na memória ram
<Hudsonkem> já não recomendo isso :V
<mirqui> que é só 1gb
<dmajela> ah não....eh um sd de 16g não SSD
<mirqui> o lubuntu cairia bem
<Hudsonkem> se vc quer elegancia e performace, melhor o xubuntu
<mirqui> quanto vc tem no hd dele?
<dmajela> achei que ele ia usar 1g mais esse 16g...
<dmajela> mas....sendo leve vou tentar....para uso de internet apenas...
<dmajela> estava pensando no MINT.
<dmajela> mas pode pesar neh
<mirqui> tbm é bonito
<mirqui> cara , olha isto
<mirqui> https://www.google.com.br/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8&client=ubuntu#q=distros+para+pcs+com+poucos+recursos
<Hudsonkem> mirqui xu tbm tem bastante estabilidade.
<mirqui> sim , mas tem visual meio pesado para 1gb
<Hudsonkem> mds
<Hudsonkem> vc leu a descrição da distro no site official mirqui?
<mirqui> já baixei uma vez , mas só instalei para ver
<Hudsonkem> no entando é para isso que serve a memoria swap, para auxiliar a memoria ram.
<mirqui> já usei mais vezeso mint , suse e ubuntu
<mirqui> vezes
<mirqui> agora estou no ubuntu
<Hudsonkem> em situações comuns xu consome só 280mb de ram
<Hudsonkem> mirqui, fica-se fan do launcher? ^^
<mirqui> ahaha que é isso?
<Hudsonkem> "o lançado do unity" '-'
<mirqui> haaa
<Hudsonkem> lançador*
<mirqui> sim , mais prático
<Hudsonkem> é bastante.
<mirqui> quando quero usar toda tela , escondo ele
<Hudsonkem> kk
<mirqui> é a dock do mac do lado da tela
<Hudsonkem> no xu 15.04 tem o modo esconder inteligente a barra de tarefas
<Hudsonkem> de todo modo, fica mas leve bota o compiz+emerald no xfce do'que no unity em meus testes
<Hudsonkem> mais*
<mirqui> majela , olha isto
<mirqui> http://www.hardware.com.br/comunidade/distribuicao-recomendam/1112054/
<Hudsonkem> olha o log, ele quitou faz um tempo.
<mirqui> opa ahaha não ví
<mirqui> bom , demos uma luz para o sujeito
<mirqui> ele escolhe a distro que melhor lhe convém :)
<Hudsonkem> sim.
<Guest16644> oi
<Guest16644> não estou conseguindo baixar nada da central alguem pode me ajudar ?
<Sh-r0b0t> qual o erro?
<Guest16644> esta dizendo pra eu verificar a conexão com a internet
<Sh-r0b0t> ja tentou dar um ping google.com no terminal?
<Guest16644> sim
<Sh-r0b0t> posta o retorno
<pitoow> alguém sabe como faço para tirar a "flecha" de um atalho que tenho no desktop?
<Iniciante> Boa tarde alguem pode me ajudar
<Iniciante> Meu ubuntu esta aparecendo que esta em pt mais esta todo em ingles o que faço pra ficar em portugues
<Guerreiro> Boa tarde ja instalei o ubuntu varias vezes e sempre ficou em pt. Agora esta em ingles e não consigo por em pt o que faço????
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Mangusto> Alguém sabe programar em Latex ?
<Ernandes> usa o texmaker
<Mangusto> Eu uso
<Mangusto> Só quero saber como alinhar uma equação usando $$ a esquerda
<Mangusto> Ela fica centralizada :/
<Ernandes> numa tabela?
<Mangusto> Não
<Ernandes> rss
<Mangusto> Em um itemize
<Ernandes> ixx
<Ernandes> nao sei
<Ernandes> rs
<Mangusto> Não encontrei nada na internet :z
<Ernandes> sai caçando.. sempre tem aalgo
<Mangusto> A propósito, você sabe se existem funções não-convexas ?
<Ernandes> meu eu uso mouco latex
<Ernandes> mais pra escrever uns manuais, coisa simples
<Mangusto> Squei
<Ernandes> nao utiliso a parte complexa rss
<Ernandes> nossa
<Ernandes> to escrevendo mal hj kk
<claudiney> pessoal acabei de instalar o ubuntu 14.10 porém, não consigo instalar o pacote de idiomas, e quando abro o serviço de atualizações ele diz que tá com problema de conecção
<claudiney> mais como pode ter problema se tou usando o navegador normalmente?
<Ernandes> é a zica..
<claudiney> ham?
<claudiney> então o que faço?
<claudiney> percebi que ele precisa baixar algumas coisas do servidor mais sempre que começa a fazer o download depois diz q tá com falha na conecção
<Ernandes> aff
<Ernandes> falta de estabilidade
<claudiney> estabilidade do sistema ou da internet?
<claudiney> minha conecção é boa
<Ernandes> nao sua conexao
<claudiney> ué... mais é da net... 15 Megas
<Ernandes> esse ubuntu..
<Ernandes> rss
<sammys> oi, meu teclado nao ta na abnt2
<sammys> e como proceder>
<sammys> >
<sammys> ?
<sammys> ta uma merda esse teclado, nada que achei nos tutoria ajuda a resolver isso
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos por 1 possivel resposta de alguem
<sammys> vou esperar
<MerliM> Ernandes, abre o console Alt+F2 digita terminal nele digita sudo apt-get update
<MerliM> apt-get upgrade
<MerliM> após tenta instalar novamente
<MerliM> abraços
<MerliM> Boa noite, amiguinhosss !!!
<astroo-> ola
<MerliM> astroo-, estou estudando sobre a história do Brasil escravidão e outros (off-topic)
<astroo-> ok
<MerliM> kernel-panico, lol
<MerliM> loop infinito
<Ernandes> hum?
<Ernandes> ta doido
<MerliM> pq
<MerliM> ?[
<MerliM> ???
<Ernandes> nao pedi nada
<MerliM> Ernandes, nao entendi
<MerliM> a ajudae né pra vc entendi sorry
<Ernandes> aee
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2016-10-10
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<tremors> O canal aceita conversas sobre programação?
<sampaio> eai tremors, manda ai
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Guest91622> olá
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2016-10-11
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-10-12
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-10-13
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<bugtraq> boa noite
<fyst> Pessoal... Estou tentando ressuscitar um nb velho (qbex) e instalei o Lubuntu 16.04
<fyst> aparentemente está tudo bem, menos o vídeo. Aparentemente ele instalou um driver, mas a tela está estranha. As cores não estão bem definidas. Parece meio pixelado
<fyst> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Atom Processor D2xxx/N2xxx Integrated Graphics Controller
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-10-14
<Cejjota> hum
<Cejjota> ola
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<d70> bom dia, estou usando o ubuntu, estou procurando dois softwares,
<d70> 01 - leitor de pdf que possa fazer anotações ou marcar,highlight
<d70> e uma alternativa ao ubuntu software center
<d70> usava lubuntu, o ubuntu software center ( é o gnome software center ne ? estou usando ubuntu 16.04 ) , esta muito ruim.
<d70> se alguém tiver uma sugestão
<AldoRaine> d70, Okular permite isso
<AldoRaine> d70, gerenciar pacotes diretamente pelo terminal. É uma terapia quando se aprende 10% das sintaxes, que por sinal não muito simples
<AldoRaine> são muito simples*
<d70> AldoRaine, sim, normalmente eu uso o terminal, mas gosto dos "software centers" , pois vc pode conhecer programas q n conhecia.
<d70> AldoRaine, sobre o Okular, ele não pega mtas libs do KDE n?
<d70> AldoRaine, internet aqui é lenta, to com sorte de estar on. Não queria ficar baixando varios pacotes e etc..
<AldoRaine> sinceramente não sei, eu uso o KDE. Então pra mim é "transparente"
<d70> AldoRaine, tendi
<d70> acho que vai ser o Okular, pelo que busquei não tinha alternativa
<AldoRaine> faz um teste e verifica o sumário. Se for muita coisa....
<d70> eu só conheço o apt... install e remove...
<d70> vc diz a lista q ele aprensenta antes de instalar?
<AldoRaine> sim
<d70> vou checar aqui
<d70> vlw
<AldoRaine> tamanho e quantidade de pacotes, tempo de download, etc
<d70> 345 mb...
<d70> rs
<d70> vou arriscar
<d70> 165 novos pac
<aedigital> tem o synaptic
<aedigital> para gerenciar os softwares
<d70> aedigital, sim... mas já fiz cagada com synaptic, foi mais facil usar o apt-get no terminal,
<aedigital> k
<tempr4lux> Rudolf, cadê a galera o linux-ajuda?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<rodrigo> fala ae pesssoal
<rodrigo> blz
<astroo-> ola tudo e tu?
<Guest62761> opa tudo blzz
<Guest62761> cade a glr
<astroo-> o que e isso?
<Guest62761> galera
<Guest62761> poxa antigamente era mais movimentado esse grupo kkkk
<astroo-> isso ja "era"
<astroo-> e como a internet em geral
<astroo-> para o calado
<astroo-> le o privadoi
<Guest62761> perai to usando o weechat
<Guest62761> kkkk
<astroo-> ok
<Guest62761> nao consigo abrir o pvt
<Guest62761> kkk
<astroo-> ok
<astroo-> https://kiwiirc.com/client  e facil de usar
<Guest62761> perai
<Guest62761> astroo-: vou de xchat
<astroo-> ok
<rodrigo_> pronto astroo-
#ubuntu-br 2016-10-15
<psychokiller> grub is no longer recognizing windows more...  What can I do?
<psychokiller> I use ubuntu 16.04.1
<astroo-> this is the brazilian channel
<astroo-> english is  #ubuntu
<psychokiller> não percebi, desculpe.
<astroo-> ok
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<psychokiller> ok.
<Elfon> alguem utiliza o mint sabe como configurar pro mintupdate não pedir senha?
<Elfon> astroo-, vlw pela ajuda
<Elfon> inté
<astroo-> ate
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Guest19851> clear
<ghds> É seguro mudar para o Ubuntu 16.10 ?
<hggdh> !isitout
<lubotu2`> It's Out!!! See - http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<hggdh> !ubuntu
<lubotu2`> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
#ubuntu-br 2016-10-16
* KurtKraut changed the topic of #ubuntu-br to: Regras do Canal: http://bit.ly/WL7hQz || Pergunte e ESPERE uma resposta, que pode demorar algumas horas. Tenha paciência! || Ubuntu 16.10 liberado e recomendado para todos -- http://releases.ubuntu.com. || Canal técnico do Ubuntu Brasil || Notícias de segurança: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/
<astroo-> ficou melhor assim o topico
<KurtKraut> astroo-, :D
<astroo-> e que as ajudas rapidas ja e historia praticamente
<astroo-> ha 2 anos atras era bem aceitavel a rapodez
<astroo-> rapidez
<oliverio8> astroo-, eai, como anda seu projeto?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> digo no privado
<tes_> ;
<astroo-> ola
<oliverio8> astroo-, acho que tem alguém pra te ajudar no projeto
<astroo-> fala no privado que o dono do canal nao gosta
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<user7658> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<Guest4566> Galera, tem alguém aí pra me ajudar a linkar dois diretórios?
<d70> Guest4566, softlink , hardlink ?
<Guest4566> Oi Ricardo. Vou tentar resumir pra você: sou noob no Linux e acabei de instalar o Soulseek no Xubuntu. Daí você escolhe compartilhar a sua pasta de música para os outros usuários. O problema é que minha pasta de música está no volume de disco que compartilho entre o Windows e o Linux, para facilitar essa comunicação de arquivos entre eles. E o Soulseek não me permite escolher outro local de pasta compartilhada que
<Guest4566> não seja no / do Linux.
<Guest4566> Daí achei na net os ensinamentos para fazer um link entre diretórios
<Guest4566> Porém, não estou conseguindo
<Guest4566> ou ele fala que o diretório não existe (e eu copiei o link correto do caminho)
<Guest4566> ou que não reconhece o comando sudo para fazer isso
<Guest4566> é a mesma coisa, xubuntu é um ubuntu mais leve apenas
<Guest4566> é totalmente baseado no ubuntu
<Guest4566> só não usa unity
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<sampaio> jasdhas
#ubuntu-br 2017-10-09
<rodrigoap23> salve galera
<rodrigoap23> beleza?
<astroo-> ola tudo e tu?
<rodrigoap23> vou bem astroo-
<rodrigoap23> cara, tu manja de json?
<astroo-> nao
<astroo-> es novo aqui?
<rodrigoap23> nao, eu entrava aqui ha algum tempo
<astroo-> ok
<astroo-> le o privado
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<hexhaxtron[work]> Alguem quer uma conta SSH gratuita?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-10-10
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Elfon> como altero somente o proprietário dos arquivos e pastas de forma recursiva?
<LeandroLuiz> chown -R
<Elfon> LeandroLuiz, não consigo apagar um arquivo executando o dolphin como root...como faz?
<Elfon> LeandroLuiz, chown -R "nome do proprietário" ?
<LeandroLuiz> isso
<LeandroLuiz> e o caminho na frente
<LeandroLuiz> o R é pra recursivo
<Elfon> LeandroLuiz, não consigo alterar os arquivos em /home/usuario/.config/VirtualBox
<Elfon> não faz nada...nem como root
<Elfon> LeandroLuiz, naõ acerto a sintaxe :(
<aedigital> elfon que distribuicao?
<Elfon> mint
<aedigital> voce consegue alterar o seu login para root?
<aedigital> com su -
<aedigital> ?
<aedigital> ou ta usando sudo?
<Elfon> aedigital, sim...eu consigo...mas se por ex... executar o dolphin como root tem arquivos que não consigo apagar
<aedigital> o sistema retorna alguma msg de erro?
<Elfon> com su - não dá erro
<elfon__> LeandroLuiz, cnsegui..ufa
<elfon__> LeandroLuiz, era o virtualbox...empre qu abria ele zuava os arquivos
<Elfon_> meu mint só entra em modo emergência.  como resolver?
<Elfon_> pessoal. mint em modo de emergência . como resolver
<Elfon_> cai direto na tela preta e da até arrepioa
<Elfon_> não monta a home no boot. susta btrfs
<Elfon__> pessoal, mia home nao monta
<Elfon__> sistema btrfs como faco a checagem
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-10-11
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Dreamulador|Off> .don
<Dreamulador> Boa noite a todos
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> Eu estou acessando o canal para conseguir instalar o Ubuntu no VirtualBox
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> ok?
<aedigital> k
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> Eu pretendo tentar praticar o conteúdo do wikihow, mas o VirtualBox está instalado no computador que estou usando
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> https://pt.wikihow.com/Instalar-o-Ubuntu-no-VirtualBox
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> O que eu faço?
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> o primeiro passo diz: Vá ao site do Ubuntu e em seguida acesse a seção de download. Eu não sei em qual opção eu devo clicar
<aedigital> que computador voce tem? o processador?
<aedigital> i3, i5
<aedigital> ou eh algo mais antigo?
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> corei3
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> core i3
<aedigital> clica em desktop
<aedigital> depois na proxima pagina, do lado de ubuntu 17.04
<aedigital> tem um botao de download, clica nele
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> aedigital: Acessei o site do Ubuntu, cliquei no botão Dowload. Você quer dizer que eu devo clicar no  Ubuntu Desktop?
<aedigital> isto
<aedigital> download -> ae aparece um submenu, nele escolha: desktop
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> aedigital: Há um botão com uma seta para baixo dentro de um círculo e ao lado há a palavra Ubuntu Desktop. Eu devo clicar na palavra ou na seta?
<aedigital> clica na palavra
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> aparece vária opções, por exemplo, Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS, Ubuntu 17.04... O que eu faço?
<aedigital> ubuntu 17.04
<aedigital> clica no botao de download ao lado desta opcao
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> eu cliquei no botao de download ao lado desta opcao, e agora?
<aedigital> depois clica em "you can continue to the download"
<aedigital> ae espera um pouco que devera iniciar o download
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> aedigital: Esqueci de dizer que estou tentando fazer essa instalação porque estou fazendo isso no VirtualBox, o computador ou rede de computadores é de uma universidade privada.
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> aedigital: Se essa instalação for feita, será modificado o modo de inicialização do computador, será realizada mudança no computador?
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> será modificado o modo de inicialização do computador?
<aedigital> no computador nao
<aedigital> ao fazer a instalacao usando o virtualbox
<aedigital> fica gravada a instalacao apenas no virtualbox
<aedigital> se eh que entendi direito
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> ok
<aedigital> o que voce esta tentando fazer
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> estou tentando instalar o ubuntu no virtualbox
<aedigital> k
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> o virtualbox está instalado no computador, ok?
<aedigital> sim
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> cliquei no  "you can continue to the download". aparece uma caixa com o nome "Você selecionou abrir:... O que eu faço?
<aedigital> escolhe a opcao de salvar
<aedigital> salvar ou download
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> aedigital: De 1,5 GB ainda está 12,5 MB talvez porque o computador é muito lento
<aedigital> mais provavel a rede ter algum bloqueio no firewall
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> o dowload está sendo feito, ainda está em 16,5 mas está sendo feito
<aedigital> k
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> Eu tenho dúvida se vou conseguir fazer essa instalação, ainda está 20,5 MB
<aedigital> hehehe
<aedigital> tb estou duvidando que va conseguir
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> Alguém conseguiu fazer instalação mais lenta do que essa pedindo ajuda em algum fórum? Ainda está em 26,6 MB.
<aedigital> pode desistir, ah nao ser que possa deixar baixando ateh a noite
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> está em 33,0 MB.
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> nessa velocidade, provavelmente vai terminar em uma hora?
<aedigital> me desculpa, mas toh enrolado no trabalho
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> ok
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> aedigital: Está em 41,2, MB. Será que vai até a noite?
<hggdh> SOUL-OF-ROOT: neste passo, provavelmente vai demorar. A velocidade de download nada tem a ver com o computador "ser lento".
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> hggdh: ok. Ainda está em 80,5 MB de 1,5 GB. A velocidade de download tem a ver com o quê?
<mmarconm> SOUL-OF-ROOT, 80mb de 1,5gb se ta loco, 20 horas de download kkkkk
<mmarconm> cancela moco ou muda o repositorio
<aedigital> provavelmente a universidade
<aedigital> tem um sistema de controle de banda
<aedigital> para os micros
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> Há algum sistema operacional que tem tamanho menor do que o Ubuntu?
<LeandroLuiz> tem, Windows 3.11
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> Eu quero dizer sistema operacional atual. Debian? FreeBSD?
<LeandroLuiz> Windows é atual meu amigo
<LeandroLuiz> tem até hoje
<LeandroLuiz> já ouviu falar do Windows 10?
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> Leandro, eu ouvi falar. Qual é o tamanho do Debian mais recente?
<LeandroLuiz> isso é relativo
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> Leandro: ok
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> Ainda está 141 MB de 1,5 GB. Vou embora. Tchau!
<mmarconm>  Há algum sistema operacional que tem tamanho menor do que o Ubuntu? >> Slitaz tem 20mb
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> eu estou em outro local
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> mas infelizmente não tem VirtualBox
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> o computador não é meu, por causa disso não posso instalar nenhuma máquina virtual
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> É possível instalar e usar o ubuntu sem fazer alteração no computador sem usar uma máquina virtual?
<hggdh> SOUL-OF-ROOT: baixe uma imagem (ISO), e coloque-a em um memoery stick, ou DVD. tem programas especials para criar esta imagem em disco
<hggdh> (não me recordo dos nomes)
<hggdh> depois re-inicie a máquina com o boot directionado para o memory stick
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> hggdh: É possível instalar e usar o ubuntu sem fazer alteração no computador sem usar uma máquina virtual?
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> Como reiniciar a máquina com o boot directionado para o memory stick?
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> É possivel salvar a imagem ISO no gmail?
<LeandroLuiz> sexta-feira, no globo reporter
<XOOM> uheauhea
<XOOM> duro q o hggdh leva a sério
<XOOM> :D
<hggdh> XOOM: sim, levo a sério.
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-10-12
<Dreamulador> Boa noite à todos.
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :]
<dln_> tudo bem!!!
<dln_> tem alguem aí???? alooooooô KKKKK
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-10-13
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<kernel> Bom dia
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<Elfon> alguém já teve problemas com btrfs?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-10-14
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<mirqui> boa tarde :]
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> eu estou em uma lan house, o computador que estou usando não é muito lento
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> Se eu perguntar sobre como instalar o VirtualBox para instalar e usar Ubuntu, Debian etc, vocês me responderão?
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> ??? Alguém ou só de dia???
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> O Passo 6 da instalação do VirtualBox diz: Agora um passo crítico: o instalador avisará que irá “reiniciar” as conexões de rede durante o processo. Caso tenha algum trabalho ou aplicativo usando alguma das conexões de rede, feche-o e depois clique no botão “Yes”, para continuar a instalação;
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> Eu não entendi o que significa a parte: "o instalador avisará que irá “reiniciar” as conexões de rede durante o processo."
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> Isso significa que serão reiniciados os computadores da lan house?
<astroo-> le o privado
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> astroo:ok
<hggdh> SOUL-OF-ROOT: a installação do VB irá alterar a rede no computador onde VB está a ser instalado
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> o dono da lan house me autorizou instalar. Irá haver muita mudança?
<hggdh> eu não sei o que é uma "lan house"
<astroo-> sera rede privada interna...
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> quais são as mudanças que irão acontecer na rede de computadores onde VB está a ser instalado?
<hggdh> nada irá ocorrer in *QUALQUER* outro computador que não aquele onde VB está a ser instalado
<hggdh> ou na rede
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> o dono me disse que os computadores são interligados no mesmo roteador, mas são independentes
<hggdh> nada irá ocorrer in *QUALQUER* outro computador que não aquele onde VB está a ser instalado
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> hggdh: eu pergunto outra vez: quais são as mudanças que irão acontecer na rede de computadores onde VB está a ser instalado?
<hggdh> nada irá ocorrer in *QUALQUER* outro computador que não aquele onde VB está a ser instalado. OU NA REDE
<hggdh> a resposta não muda :-)
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> quais são as mudanças que irão acontecer no computador onde VB está a ser instalado?
<hggdh> o VB será instalado. Uma nova sub-rede (interna) será definida.
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> como instalar o virtualbox?
<hggdh> esta sub-rede é INTERNA ao computador onde VB foi instalado, e não afeta nehum outro sistema, rede, computador, ou prefiférico
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> como instalar o virtualbox?
<hggdh> SOUL-OF-ROOT: como instalar o VB... não sei, sugiro ler a documentação
<hggdh> nao uso VB, uso KVM e containers
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> eu preciso de ajuda para isso, senão não irei conseguir
<hggdh> qual é o sistema operacional?
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> windows 7
<hggdh> normalmente instalação m Windows requer accesso de administrador. Com este acesso, basta clicar no programa de instalação do VB
<hggdh> (exatamente como instalar qualquer outro programa no Windows)
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> qual é o link que ensina instalar virtualbox?
<hggdh> não sei. Como disse, não uso VB.
<hggdh> provavelmente virtualbox.org deverá dizer
<SOUL-OF-ROOT>  virtualbox.org é escrito em inglês, eu não entendo inglês
<hggdh> lamento
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> depois voltarei, uma hora aqui é dois reais e cinquenta centavos, nesse ritmo não vale mais a pena continuar aqui hoje por causa do dinheiro.
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> e por causa dessa falat de respostas, ok?
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> e por causa dessa falta de respostas, ok?
<hggdh> sigh
<hggdh> eu dei uma pesquisa rápida pro virtualbox documentação em portugues
<hggdh> vários resultados, entre eles http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/pt/articles/virtualization/atualizando-versao-do-virtualbox-513677-ptb.html
<hggdh> SOUL-OF-ROOT: agora, é contigo. Estás a instalar VM em Windows. Completamente fora de tópico pro cá
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> hggdh: Eu não quero atualizar, quero instalar, INSTALAR, ok?
<hggdh> SOUL-OF-ROOT: leia. Procure. Se lesse, notaria que após o aviso de uma nova versão, vem uma INSTALAÇÃO
<hggdh> mas tens que procurar e ler
<hggdh> mas, basta.
<hggdh> este assunto é fora do tópico do canal.
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> hggdh: Eu digitei no Google a pergunta Como instalar o VirtualBox, mas não sei distinguir os resultados que são confiavéis.
<hggdh> última dica: se é da Oracle, é confiável.
<hggdh> sete assunto está encerrado aqui.
<hggdh> <SIGH/>
#ubuntu-br 2017-10-15
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2018-10-08
<paulo> oi
#ubuntu-br 2019-10-07
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
#ubuntu-br 2019-10-08
<neno> yoo
<Tati> ok
<ubuntu_> oi
<silvana> p
<Tati> YEAH
<silvana> oi
<Guest21043> meire
<Tati> sai daqui meire
<Tati> só chega atrasada
<neno> woah
<Meire> ola
<neno> opa
<Tati> sai daqui meire
<Meire> oi gatinha
<Tati> kkkkkkkkkkk
<Meire> me chinga
<Meire> mais eu te amo
<Tati> só chega atrasada msm
<Tati> e faz trabalho em branco
<neno> awwnn q fofo
<Meire> eu merço essa filha hem.....haha
<Tati> entre tapas e beijos
<Meire> minina mal criada
<Tati> é MeNINA
<Meire> mais :) te amo
<Tati> eu sei <3
<Guest21043> sou eu silvana
<Meire> ooooooooiiiii silvana :)
<Guest21043> sr natalicio cade o sr
<Meire> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Tati> perde o amigo mais não a piada kkkkkkkkk
<Meire> eita lasquera
<jeffersons98> eai ]
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
#ubuntu-br 2019-10-10
<denisbr> Olá!
<yanx> amigos nao sei se vcs aceitam assuntos offtopic aqui, mas gostaria da opiniao de alguem, se é possivel/viavel identificar alguem que utiliza conexoes tor para cometer crime
<yanx> estou sendo ameaçado viado email e o criminoso diz ser impossivel identificar ele pq ele usa tor
<yanx> via* email
<yanx> é viavel levar isso a delegacia de crimes virtuais ? ou nao da em nada?
<denisbr> yanx: se o cara está ameaçando por e-mail, faz uma cópia do e-mail e leva na delegacia
<yanx> denisbr mas ele diz acessar via tor, oq torna impossivel a identificaçao real do ip dele (segundo ele) caso o tor seja mesmo como dizem estaria eu perdendo tempo?
<yanx> denisbr queria saber se é possivel eles identificarem ou se vao so arquivar mais um caso
<denisbr> yanx: dificil dizer o que farão
<denisbr> yanx: Talvez seja valido consultar algum advogado especialista em crimes digitais
<yanx> denisbr entendi
<yanx> mas pelo que vc conhece do tor, é algo quebravel ou realmente é "impossivel" por assim dizer
<denisbr> yanx: não tenho conhecimento suficiente para responder sobre
#ubuntu-br 2019-10-11
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<denisbr> mirqui: opa
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<AaronL4RX> sarve
#ubuntu-br 2019-10-12
<samsepi0l> hello
<samsepi0l> ola
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2019-10-13
<haderach> Linux App Summit em Novembro, patrocinado pela Canonical. https://linuxappsummit.org/
<Calleb> oi
<astroo-> ola
<Calleb> voltando pro irc depois de muito tempo
<Calleb> tava procurando canais brasileiros
<Calleb> aqui tem um monte parece
<astroo-> ok
<astroo-> le o privado
